# Vizisportok....



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Tisztelt Topik Látogatók!*

Arra gondoltam,hogy sok sok sport téma található a forumon bellül,de igazából hiányoltam egy vizisportokkal foglalkozó altopikot.
Számtalan vizisport tarkitja a mindenidők sportvilágát. Véleményem szerint számos és kiemelkedő elismert olyan vizes sportot űző sportolónk van, és a világ minden részében akik megérdemlik,hogy egy ilyen forumon bellül is,mint a CH figyelmet kapjanak.
Azt gondolom sokunktól nem állnak messze a vizisportok sem,mint egyéb más sportok....Vannak akik egykoron részesei voltak,vannak kik jelenleg is aktivan akár versenyszerüen,akár
az egészségük és kondiciójuk megőrzése érdekében....de szórakozásból és szabadidős tevékenységként is érintetjei valamelyik vizisportnak.
Jön a nyár, a nyaralások ideje....a vizisportok dömpingje....​ 
Kedves Látogató, ha ugy érzed szólj hozzá a topik bármelyik témájához,osztd meg mindenkivel a vizisportokkal kapcsolatos gondolataidat,véleményedet....esetleg saját személyes emlékeidet,élményeidet is!
Köszönöm!​ 
Mindenkinek szép napot és jó sportolást kivánok!​ 

*

 

 

​*
*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=csakidezet align=middle colSpan=3> 

"Nem csak az a nagy sportoló, aki nyerni tud, hanem az is, aki egy pofon után fel tud állni!"*

*Egerszegi Krisztina*​ 
*Minden ami vízisport: sárkányhajó, motorcsónak, búvár, surf, *​*úszás,vízilabda,kajak-kenu,evezés,*
*jet-ski, jacht,vitorlázás, vízitúrák,vizísi,*
*extrém vízi sportok,rafting,vízi röplabda...*

*Friss hírek,Beszámolók,Versenyek,Érdekességek,Képek,Videók,*
*a vízi sportok világából...* 


*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=csakidezet align=middle colSpan=3>"Sírni csak a győztesnek szabad."</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left></TD><TD class=idezet align=middle>Székely Éva*

*"A sport a test útján nyitja meg a lelket. *
*A sport nemcsak testnevelés, hanem a léleknek is az egyik legerőteljesebb nevelőeszköze. *
*A sport fogalma nem tévesztendő össze a puszta testi ügyességgel, a rekord-hajhászással, a nyereségvadászással és a legutóbbiakkal együtt járó primadonnáskodásokkal. Ez utóbbiaknak nemcsak hogy a sporthoz semmi közük, de a sportnak egyenesen ellenségei. *​*A sport elsősorban szellemi fogalom. Egy sportcsapat a társadalomnak kicsinyített képe, a mérkőzés az életért való nemes küzdelem szimbóluma... A sport a játék alatt tanítja meg az embert rövid idő alatt a legfontosabb polgári erényekre: az összetartásra, az önfeláldozásra, az egyéni érdek teljes alárendelésére, a kitartásra, a tettrekészségre, a gyors elhatározásra, az önálló megítélésre, az abszolút tisztességre, és mindenekelőtt a "fair play", a nemes küzdelem szabályaira."*
*(Szent-Györgyi Albert) *



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

</B>​ 

​</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left></B>












​</TD><TD class=idezet align=middle>















​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Hírek: Rafting!*

Románia, Cserna,április 17-18




 
Április 17-vel kezdetét veszi az idei rafting szezon. Első túránkat április 17-18-án a romániai, Cserna folyón tartjuk. Azoknak ajánljuk akik már jártas evezők és még több izgalomra vágynak mint eddig valaha. A folyó még vadabb mint a már általatok is jól ismert Soca.
Herkulesfürdő a terület központja a régi Monarchia idején híres fürdőváros volt. Múlt század eleji hatalmas korhű fürdő épületek ( hasonlók, mint a Gellért fürdő) jelzik e terület egykori nagyságát.



 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Óvakodj a szikláktól!*






​
<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*A vízisportok köre folyamatosan szélesedik - jó példa erre az Európában még szinte ismeretlen, a világ más tájain viszont egyre gyorsabban terjedő versenyszerű vadvízi száguldozás, hivatalos nevén a Jet Boat.* 

A legalább 16 láb (közel 5 méter) hosszú csónakok különböző kategóriákban versenyeznek. A cél egyszerű: eljutni A pontból B pontba, majd vissza. Ami némileg nehezíti a dolgot: a pálya, az erős sodrású folyó szinte kiismerhetetlen, minden kanyar újabb meglepetést tartogat, s aki itt 130 km/h felett száguldozik, az soha nem tudhatja, vajon a célban fejezi-e be a versenyt.

Természetesen az izgalom, az adrenalin a fő hajtóerő, de azért nem akármilyen motor is segíti az előrehaladást. A nemes egyszerűséggel "korlátlan" névre hallgató csúcskategóriában 10 literes, több mint 1000 lőerős motor tolja előre a kétszemélyes lélekvesztőt. A pilóta nyomja a gázt, és próbál reagálni a hirtelen meglepetésekre, kerülgetve a sziklákat és egyéb vadvízi akadályokat. A navigátor eközben figyeli a műszereket, a versenyirányítók jelzéseit, s fél szemét ő is a pályán tartja, hátha meglát valamit, amit a pilóta nem. Ebben a sportágban tehát leginkább a figyelemé a főszerep.
<TABLE style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=mosimage_table border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" height=7 width=7></TD><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=kep_keret_top_td height=7></TD><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" height=7 width=7></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=kep_keret_bal_td width=7></TD><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px">



</TD><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=kep_keret_jobb_td width=7></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" height=7 width=7></TD><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=kep_keret_bottom_td height=7></TD><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" height=7 width=7></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​

Nem ritka, hogy a hajók az idő egy részét a levegőben töltik, ám ez - hasonlóan az óriás műlesiklók repdeséseihez - teljesen természetes velejárója a sebességnek és a pálya sajátosságainak.​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Egy kis nosztalgia!​*
*Hosszú elverte a világot 400 vegyesen! - Videó *​
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RnegQ_l6Jrs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RnegQ_l6Jrs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="240" height="175"></embed></object>

​ 
Hosszú rettenetesen elverte a világot 400 méter vegyesen, ugyanebben a számban Jakabos hetedik. Cseh Laci centikkel maradt le az ezüstéremről, Kis Gergő ötödik 400 méter vegyesen. A római vb zárónapja.Amit Hosszú Katinka bemutatott a világnak a 400 méter vegyes döntőjében azt szerintem bármelyik úszó tananyag versenyzés cikkében megállná a helyét. Nagyon bekezdett pillangón, hogy mellett úszó Rice ne szerezhessen nagy előnyt, hogy aztán háton nagyon otthagyja az ausztrált és a mellette úszó Beiselt viszont nem hepciáskodott a hátúszófenomén Coventryvel, hagyta, hogy a zimbabwe-i feljöjjön, s mellen "vezesse", s amikor 300 méter után együtt fordultak, a többiek pedig messze hátul már tudtuk. Hosszú Katinka világbajnok lesz, mert gyorson őt senki nem foghatja meg. Coventry és Rice két másodperces hátránnyal ért célba. Jakabos Zsuzsi a hetedik lett.

Katka 4:30.31-es Európa-rekordot repesztett, Jakabos 4:37.85-el ért célba.

"A 200 pille után egy kicsit csalódott voltam, jobb idő. Most csak versenyeztem, nem figyeltem másokra, mindent kiakartam úszni magamból. Sikerült és most csak nagyon boldog vagyok" - mondta Katka az Eurosportnak.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Vízilabda!*



 
*MAGYARORSZÁG-SZLOVÁKIA BARÁTSÁGOS MECCS - PÉCSETT*

2010. április 19-én 18.00 órakor kerül sor az Abay Nemes Oszkár Sportuszodában. (Pécs, Szendrey J. u. 7.)






​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Közeleg a BEK Négyesdöntője*​*A szövetségi kapitány kihirdette idei ifjúsági válogatott keretét. Az Eb-re június 14.-én kezdik meg a közvetlen felkészülést a lányok.*

A múlt héten Merész András, a női vízilabda utánpótlás válogatottak szövetségi kapitánya és kollégái (dr. Tim Gábor és Kelemen Attila) kijelölték az ukrajnai Dneprodzerzhinskben megrendezésre kerülő Női Junior Európa-bajnokságra készülő ifjúsági keretet. A kerethirdetés kapcsán szerettünk volna az új ifi keret néhány tagjával beszélgetni. Dombrádi Fruzsina mononukleózison esett át nemrégiben, Antal Dóra veteránnak számít a mostani ifik között, Zajách Hanna a győri csapatot erősíti, Polák Zsófia az egyetlen, aki a hihetetlenül eredményes orosz játékosok testfelépítésével rendelkezik, míg Gémes Alexa nővérét követi a válogatottban.

*A keret tagjai: 
*Antal Dóra, Barna Edina, Dombrádi Fruzsina, Farkas Kata, Gémes Anett Alexa, Hajor Orsolya, Illés Anna, Illés Henrietta, Kövesdi Vivien, Kumi Zsófia, Miklós Dóra, Miskolci Ibolya Kitti, Korényi Zsófia, Kökény Szonja, Polák Zsófia, Ráduly Fanni, Szikora Enikő, Vályi Fanni, Zajách Hanna

A következő játékosokat még 1-1 hétre behívta a szövetségi kapitány keretedzésre, akik közül 1-2 játékosokra, teljesítményüktől függően hosszabb ideig számít Merész András.

*Kapusok még: 
*Horváth Anna, Balázs Adrienn (’94), Doroszlai Vanda, Dancsa Réka (’95)
*Mezőnyjátékosok még: 
*Ziegler Diána, Kele Nikolett (’94), Sikter Diána, Bors Dorottya (’95) Horváth Brigitta, Leimeter Dóra (’96)
*Június 14-18.:* Horváth Anna, Doroszlai Vanda, Ziegler Diána, Horváth Brigitta, Leimeter Dóra
*Június 21-25.:* Balázs Adrienn, Dancsa Réka, Kele Nikolett, Sikter, Bors Dorottya


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Csepelen 20 egyesület evezőseivel indult a versenyszezon*





*A Gubacsi hídnál került megrendezésre a szezon első evezős viadala, a Tavaszi Hosszútávú Verseny. A csepeli évadnyitón 20 klub egységei ültek hajóba, hogy teljesítsék a hat kilométeres távot. A Magyar Evezős Szövetség 16 kategóriában hirdetett győztest.*


Néhány papírforma-győzelem mellett meglepetések is születtek.
- A verseny alkalmával a téli felkészülésről kaptunk képet. Világosan kiderült, ki milyen edzésmunkát végzett. Meglepetésként, a Krpesics Péter és Vermes Péter duó első éves felnőttként a könnyűsúlyúaknál végzett az élen, a még U23-as Juhász Adrián a kormányos nélküli kettesben és egypárban is győzni tudott. Szabó Kati a felnőtt nők között papírforma-győzelmet aratott, de nem várt sikert hozott Bácskai Dominika teljesítménye, a még serdülő-korú hölgy az ifi egypárevezősök között is győzni tudott, jó előjel ez az idei Olimpiai Reménységek Versenye előtt. Galambos Péter a felnőtt könnyűsúlyúak mezőnyét utasította maga mögé, nagy riválisa, Varga Tamás ezúttal nem okozott neki fejtörést, ugyan is ő Franciaországban edzőtáborozik – számolt be Ficsor László szövetségi kapitány.
A csepeli viadal napján a Magyar Evezős Szövetség elnökségének ülésére is sor került.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Szeged ismét kajak-kenu világbajnokságra pályázik!*

<RIGHT>



*A gyanútlan kívülálló azt gondolhatja, amennyiben a versenyszezonra még sokat kell várni egy sportágban, akkor ott a szövetségben vajmi kevés a tennivaló. A Magyar Kajak Kenu Szövetségben Schmidt Gábor (képünkön) főtitkártól arra kerestük a választ, mennyi a dolga ezekben a hónapokban?*

- Az eleve egy téveszme, hogy a szövetségben csak a válogatottakkal foglalkozunk - kezdte válaszát a főtitkár. - Az utóbbi hat-nyolc évben sokkal szélesebb ennél a tevékenységi körünk. Elsősorban a szabadidősport fejlesztése érdekében tett komoly erőfeszítéseinket említeném, de a sportági marketing tevékenység is sokkal nagyobb nekifeszülést követel, mint korábban bármikor. S akkor még nem szóltam a különböző, kiemelt nyári programjaink előkészítésével kapcsolatos tennivalókról.

*- Ön 2002 óta főtitkára az MKKSZ-nek. Az eltelt időszakban mely esemény jelentette a legnagyobb kihívást?*
- Egyértelműen a 2006-ban volt szegedi világbajnokság, amelyet a helyszínen 40 ezer sportbarát nézett végig, a televízió jóvoltából pedig további 950 ezren láthatták az eseményeket, a nagy magyar sikereket. 

*- Ebből az óriási szakmai- és közönségsikerből mit profitált a sportág?*

- Nagy erőkkel folytattuk a tömegesítést, amelynek eredményeként mára kilencven, bejegyzett klubunk működik. A kiadott versenyzői engedélyek száma pedig meghaladja a háromezerötszázat.

*- Számos sportágban évek óta nagy számban hagyták el az országot a jól felkészült edzők. A kajak-kenu sportban is hasonló a helyzet?*

- Bár nálunk is vannak külföldön dolgozók, de a folyamat lassításáért a lehetőségeinken belül mindent megteszünk. Az összes szakszövetség közül elsőként az MKKSZ hívott életre egy, az edzőket támogató rendszert, a „Patrónus” programot, amely a szakemberek megtartását tűzte ki célul. Feltétlenül említésre méltónak tartom az összeomlott orvosi háttér „feltámasztását”, mert az egzakt élettani háttér alkalmazása nélkül válogatottjaink hosszabb távon aligha lehetnének a nemzetközi színtéren is eredményesek.

*- Ha már szó esett a válogatottakról, róluk is mondjon néhány jó szót.*

- Lassan véget érnek a melegvízi edzőtáborozások, amelyeket sokkal kevesebb pénzből kellett megoldanunk, mint néhány évvel korábban. Felnőtt vonalon továbbra is a női kajak szakág a legerősebb. Náluk határozottan jót tett, hogy most már három műhely - Csipes Ferenc, Fábiánné Rozsnyói Katalin és Mórócz István - legjobbjai vetélkednek egymással. A férfiaknál a kenusok között egyértelmű, hogy jönnek felfelé az új arcok. A szövetségi kapitánynak, Storcz Botondnak egyébként az egyik legfőbb feladata, hogy új egyéniségeket kutasson fel, akik Vajda Attila, Kammerer Zoltán és Kucsera Gábor mögött mielőbb a legjobbakhoz hasonló eredmények elérésére lehetnek majd képesek.

*- A legközelebbi időkben mire kell különösen koncentrálnia?*
- A vízi túrizmus fejlesztése kiemelt, fontos feladatunk ma és a következő években egyaránt. Ami pedig a legközvetlenebb jövőt illeti, nyakunkon a nemzetközi szövetség (ICF) soron következő elnökségi ülése, amelynek áprilisban Budapest ad otthont. A számos, igen jelentős döntésük között a 2013-ban esedékes síkvizi világbajnokság helyszínét is itt határozzák el. Nagyon bízunk benne, hogy az eredmény a magyar pályázó, Szeged városára nézve kedvező lesz!

*Hungary - Szeged, Matyér, Kajak-kenu evezős pálya tavasszal*




​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*VITORLÁZÁS!*​ 
*A Tengeri versenyek közül a II. AC. Tavaszi Regattát emelnénk ki!*​ 
Idén két hajóosztályban (Bavaria 42 Match és Bavaria 47 Cruiser) mérhetik össze tudásukat a versenyre nevező csapatok.
Széltől függően változatos túra- és verseny vár a versenyzőkre!
1. nap. Biograd szabadedzés
2. nap: Biograd – Primosten /30tmf
3. nap: Primosten – Vodice /12tmf
4. nap: Vodice – Zut /22tmf
5. nap: Zut-Biograd /12tmf
6. nap. Biograd pályaverseny
A túra versenyek befutója után minden helyszínen más-más program és látnivaló színesíti a regattát.
A szervezők idén is meglepetés partyval készülnek, jó hangulatú zenével, finom falatokkal csinálnak kedvet Zut-on az esti összejövetelhez!​ 


<EMBED height=175 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=240 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/FWINygISxDE&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">​</EMBED>
*Bajnokok Bajnoksága*
*2010.04.09. - 2009.04.11.*
*Balatonkenese *A 2010-es Bajnokok Bajnoksága a KMP rendezésében Balatonkenesén lesz.
A résztvevők kizárólag a 2008-as év Magyar Bajnokai közül kerülnek ki és J24 -es hajóosztályban mérik össze tudásukat​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Sport program - Tisza-tó*​ 
*Iskolai Sárkányhajó Fesztival!*​ 
*2010. május 2.*​ 
Helyszín: *Tiszafüred*
Szervező: *Tisza Balenum*
Nevezés határidő: *április 24.*​ 
*Tisza-tó tájegység*​ 
A Tisza-tó az 1967–73 között épült Tisza II. Vízlépcső üzembehelyezésével, a Tisza folyásába történt mesterséges beavatkozás eredményeként alakult ki. Létrehozásának célja elsősorban a vízhasznosítás volt, idegenforgalmi hasznosítása kialakításakor csak sokad rangú szempontként jelentkezett. A csak nevében és látványában tó, valójában a folyó szeszélyeinek és az emberi beavatkozás következményeinek kitett síkvidéki átfolyásos tározó. A Sarud-Poroszló-Tiszafüred határait érintő Sarudi-medence egészen egyedülálló adottságokkal...​ 
*Tiszafüred*​ 
Tiszafüred a Tisza-tó melletti települések fővárosa. Az üdülőterület az ökoturizmus célpontja. Termálfürdője igazi vízgyógyászati kultúrát honosított meg itt. A környék védett természeti értékekben gazdag terület. A négy megye - Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén, Hajdú-Bihar, Heves, Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok - határán található település környéke a bronzkor egyik legjelentősebb lelőhelyegyüttese a Kárpát-medencében. A városhoz tartozó Tiszaszőlősön rézkori fejedelmi leleteket, Örvényen pedig Árpád-kori templomos települést és temetőt találtak. A Tisza-tónak a tiszafüredi vidéke a Hortobágyi Nemzeti Park megalakítása óta védett, és a mintegy 7000 hektárnyi terület több mint fele...​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Jet-Ski *

*Versenynaptár*​

*2010. 05. 09 - Vasárnap*


UIM Európa Bajnokság I. futam - San Pedro Del Pinatar,​
*Spanyolország*​

*2010. 05. 16 - Vasárnap*


*Magyar OB I. futam - SEA-DOO Kupa - Dunaharaszti*​

​
*UNIVERSUM*​
*2010. 05. 30 - Vasárnap*

Alpok Adria Kupa I. futam - Baska Voda, *Horvátország*​

​
*2010. 06. 06 - Vasárnap*


UIM Világbajnokság I. futam - Portovecchio, *Korzika,*​
*Franciaország*​
​
*2010. 06. 20 - Vasárnap*


Alpok Adria Kupa II. futam - Gramolazzo, *Olaszország*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

<TABLE class=zebra cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%"><TBODY><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>








​</TD><TD>​</TD><TD>*VITORLÁS Versenyek - 2010 *​</TD><TD width=80>​</TD><TD width=80> 
</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>SILWELL Kupa
​</TD><TD>Agárd
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 04. 03
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 04. 04

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Raiffeisen Ifjúsági Kupa
​</TD><TD>Balatonföldvár
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 04. 03
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 04. 04

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Bajnokok Bajnoksága
​</TD><TD>Balatonkenese
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 04. 09
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 04. 11

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>VARIENS Kupa
​</TD><TD>Agárd
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 04. 10
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 04. 11

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Dockyard Kupa - Tavaszi Bajnokság
​</TD><TD>Balatonfüred
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 04. 17
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 04. 18

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Kenesei Szezonnyitó és Tavaszi Regatta
​</TD><TD>Balatonkenese
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 04. 24
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 04. 25

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>KEREKED-EGIS
​</TD><TD>Csopak
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 04. 30
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 02

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>EUROWIND Kupa
​</TD><TD>Agárd
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 01
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 02

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Pénteki Regatták I. forduló
​</TD><TD>Balatonkenese
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 07
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 07

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>MNB Félsziget Kerülő
​</TD><TD>Tihany
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 08
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 08

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Mályi tavi Évadnyitó
​</TD><TD>Mályi-tó
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 08
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 09

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Fejér Megye Bajnokság
​</TD><TD>Agárd
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 08
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 09

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>II. Osjecko Pivo LVE OD Kupa
​</TD><TD>Balatonlelle
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 08
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 09

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>HYC Kupa
​</TD><TD>Balatonfüred
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 08
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 09

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Balatoni Évadnyitó
​</TD><TD>Balatonfüred
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 15
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 15

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Balatoni Évadnyitó
​</TD><TD>Balatonfüred
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 15
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 16

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Fertő tavi Évadnyitó
​</TD><TD>Fertő-tó
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 15
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 16

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Dolesch Iván Emlékverseny
​</TD><TD>Balatonföldvár
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 22
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 24

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Atomerőmű Kupa
​</TD><TD>Balatonfüred - Koloska Marina
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 22
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 24

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Pünkösdi Regatta (túra)
​</TD><TD>Hejőkeresztúr
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 22
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 23

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Pünkösdi Regatta
​</TD><TD>Balatonföldvár
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 22
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 24

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Velencei-tavi Évadnyitó, Zöld Szalag
​</TD><TD>Agárd
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 23
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 24

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: orange" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Laser Radial Nyílt és Laser Radial Női Országos Bajnokság
​</TD><TD>Fertő-tó
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 25
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 30

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>49er GP I.
​</TD><TD>Balatonalmádi
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 29
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 30

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Mihálkovics Emlékverseny
​</TD><TD>Tihany
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 29
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 30

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Sopron Bank-Burgenland Kupa
​</TD><TD>Fertő-tó
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 29
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 30

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=light><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>Regina Kupa
​</TD><TD>Balatonfüred
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 29
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 30

</TD><TD>

</TD></TR><TR class=dark><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=10>
​</TD><TD>PENDOLA Dragon Kupa
​</TD><TD>Tihany
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 29
​</TD><TD width=80>2010. 05. 30

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Úszó-Eb: Len-vizit Balatonfüreden*




*Eddig 26 ország 85 férfi és 77 női versenyzője nevezett az augusztusi, magyarországi úszó Európa-bajnokság nyíltvízi versenyeire - hangzott el az esemény pénteki sajtótájékoztatóján Balatonfüreden, ahol augusztus 4-8-án a nyíltvízi számokat rendezik.*

Ruza József, a Magyar Úszó Szövetség főtitkára elmondta, hogy az ötnapos balatoni versenyhez - melyen 5, 10 és 25 kilométeren küzdenek majd a résztvevők - az engedélyeket a hajózási felügyelettől és a rendőrségtől már hónapokkal ezelőtt beszerezték.
"Nem kis mutatvány a csúcsszezonban vendégül látni a mezőnyt, de sikerült megoldani ezt a logisztikai kihívást" - mondta Bóka István, Balatonfüred polgármestere az Európai Úszó Szövetség (LEN) terepszemléje alkalmából tartott tájékoztatón. Hangsúlyozta: Füred elnyerte már a kultúra és a bor városa kitüntető címeket, de szerinte az üdülőhely a sport városának is nevezhető.
*Mint mondta: számos rangos sporteseményt tartanak minden évben Balatonfüreden - különösen a vitorlásversenyek emelkednek ki a sorból -,* s éppen most rendezik (pénteken és szombaton) a férfi kézilabda Magyar Kupa négyes döntőjét.
Sam Greetham, a LEN nyíltvízi bizottságának titkára a parti központi helyszín megtekintését követően a Jókai motorosról szemrevételezte az öblöt, és annak fedélzetén vitatta meg a kérdéseket a szervezőbizottság tagjaival. Sam Greetham emlékeztetett arra, hogy a 2006-os budapesti Eb alkalmából Balatonalmádiban lebonyolított nyíltvízi versenyek rendezése és biztonsága "tökéletes volt". Véleménye szerint a Balaton és környezete "olyan, mint egy ékszer", tehát csodálatos helyszíne lesz az augusztusi nyíltvízi számoknak, s szerinte ugyanolyan nagyszerű lesz a lebonyolítás is, mint négy éve volt.

Az augusztus 4. és 15. között sorra kerülő 30. Eb úszó, műúszó és műugró számait Budapesten rendezik meg.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*KAJAK:*

*Vereckei Ákos megtalálta a közös nevezőt*
*2010. 04. 09. 12.42*






 <RIGHT>




*Hamarosan kiderül, hogy egy hajóba ülhet-e Kammerer Zoltánnal. Szerdán időméréses edzést tartott Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány a Dunavarsányban edzőtáborozó férfi kajakválogatottnak.*

A 3x2000 méteres „összevetésben” Vereckei Ákos bizonyult a legjobbnak, aki a szakemberek egyöntetű véleménye szerint ígéretes szezon elé néz.
„Tavaly nem sportoltam, az idén azonban azt teszem” – így foglalta tömören össze kiváló formájának „receptjét” a kétszeres olimpiai bajnok Vereckei Ákos. Persze mindez túlságosan egyszerű lenne a részéről, hiszen a K-1 500 méteren háromszoros világ- és ötszörös Európa-bajnok versenyző messze híres a precizitásáról, no és arról, hogy mindig figyelemmel kíséri és igyekszik követni is az új trendeket sportágában. Ezúttal sem történt másként…





„Az elmúlt esztendő afféle pihenő év volt az életemben – emlékszik vissza. – Összegyűlt bennem a mögöttem lévő több mint egy évtized, kiégtem, elveszítettem a stílusomat, és úgy éreztem, tennem kell valamit azért, hogy ismét felkeltsem az érdeklődésemet a kajakozás iránt.”






Vereckei Ákos hosszú ideig nem is evezett. Inkább csak videózott. Nézte a versenyeket, a férfi kajakosok mozgását, és kereste a mezőnyben a közös „nevezőt”, azt a valamit, ami a hazai mezőnyből azonban hiányzik.
„Így kimondva nem nagy durranás… A sok emberben az volt a közös, hogy a csípőjüket is belevitték a mozgásukba. Nem a karra, nem a vállra, hanem a csípőre helyezték a hangsúlyt. Ettől kezdve az elmúlt évem arról szólt, hogy hajóba ültem és eveztem. Eveztem és figyeltem magam, hogy úgymond elszakadjak a klasszikus stílustól, és minél tökéletesebben elsajátítsam ezt az újfajta technikát.”
Vereckei Ákos már most érzi a változásokat, és őt igazolják a szerdai időmérő eredményei is. Bár hangsúlyozza: tavaszi menőnek lenni nem nagy mutatvány.





„Ez csak egy lépcsőfok. Most az a legfontosabb, hogy mindezt át tudjam vinni a pályára is. Az elkövetkező időszakban kiderül, hogy nagy sebesség mellett is képes leszek-e megtartani ezt a mozgást.”
Ám nem csak erre kap hamarosan választ Vereckei Ákos. A napokban az is kiderül, hogy összeülhet-e egykori társával Kammerer Zoltánnal K-2 1000 méteren.





„Az olimpiai program változása meghozta a nemzetközi mezőnyben a specializálódást, az én edzéseim teljes mértékben az ezer méterről szólnak. Noha az elmúlt időszakban ráéreztem egy újfajta mozgásra, az előttem álló három évben én már nem tudok annyit belepakolni ebbe a sportba, hogy érdemes lenne egyesre készülnöm. Párosban viszont még lehet keresnivalóm, és a nagy lehetőséget K-2 1000 méteren Kammerer Zolival közösen látom. Tizenegy évvel ezelőtt már ültünk egy hajóban, a zágrábi Európa-bajnokságon ötszáz és ezer méteren is ezüstérmesek lettünk. Persze azóta eltelt több mint egy évtized, más időket élünk, de úgy hiszem, jó párost alkothatnánk. A sevillai edzőtáborban már kipróbáltuk magunkat, ám azóta csend van. Ha az edzőnk, Sári Nándor lát bennünk fantáziát, hamarosan el kell kezdeni a közös munkát, mert úgy érzem, az idő már most nem nekünk dolgozik.” 

<RIGHT>



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*



*


*Dragon Eb: már töb mint ötven csapat nevezett*

<RIGHT> 
*Tizenöt országból már több mint ötven hajó jelentkezett az idei vitorlás évad legrangosabb hazai versenyére, a Balatonkenesén sorra kerülő Dragon Európa-bajnokságra.*

"Eredetileg 60 hajóra számítottunk, ezt szinte biztosan túllépjük, úgyhogy nagyszerű, kiélezett versenyre számíthatunk majd" - mondta Náray Vilmos a szervezőbizottság elnöke. A nevezési határidő március 31-én jár le.

*Az Eb június 5-én kezdődik, ám a legtöbb vitorlázó már az ezt megelőző napokban is Balatonkenesén tartózkodik majd.*

Ahhoz, hogy megismerjék a helyi szél- és hullámviszonyokat, kiváló alkalom a Dragon hajóosztály magyar bajnoksága, amelyre ugyanezen a helyszínen kerül sor. Így ezen a versenyen várhatóan soha nem látott létszámú mezőny, mintegy negyven hajó áll majd a rajthoz. 


*Dragon* vitorláshajó versenyosztály. Johan Anker 

 (N) tervezte, 1929-ben. 1948-1972 között olimpiai versenyosztály.

*Tulajdonságai:*

*hossza:* 8,90 m
*max szélessége:* 2,85 m
*merülése:* 1,60
*alapvitorlázata:* 42,8 m&sup2;
*súlya:* 1,72 tonna

A dragont eredetileg egy pályázatra tervezték, méghozzá a skandináv fiataloknak. Magyarországon az első példány 1955-ben került vízre.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Fontos választás már szombaton!*
2010. 04. 10. 12.15 

<RIGHT> 




*Szombaton eldől, hogy melyik város lesz a 2013-as kajak-kenu gyorsasági világbajnokság házigazdája. Szegednek nagyon jó esélyei vannak.*

Budapesten tanácskoznak a hétvégén a Nemzetközi Kajak-Kenu Szövetség (ICF) igazgatótanácsának, a Boardnak a tagjai. Magyar szempontból a hétvége legfontosabb pillanata az lesz, amikor a küldöttek eldöntik, hogy melyik városok rendezhetik a következő évek világversenyeit. A 2013-as gyorsasági világbajnokságra Szeged, míg a 2012-es maratoni vb-re Győr pályázott.

Vaskuti István asz ICF alelnökének javaslatára lett Budapest a fontos találkozó helyszíne. Az ICF első alelnöke azt mondta, hogy nagyon jó esélyei vannak a magyar pályázóknak:
- Azt hiszem, hogy a nemzetközi szövetség vezetői a jót könnyen megszokják, és remélhetőleg nehezen felejtik el. Az elmúlt évek magyarországi világversenyei mind-mind tökéletesen sikerültek. Győr most a 2012-es maratoni vb-re, Szeged pedig a 2013-as gyorsasági világbajnokságra pályázott.

Szombaton délután tartják a jelentkezők az utolsó prezentációkat. Nagyon optimista vagyok, hiszen 2006-ban minden idők legsikeresebb kajak-kenu világbajnokságát rendezte Szeged, a sportág felejthetetlen ünnepe volt az a néhány nap a Maty-éri pályán. Szerintem a Board többi tagja is szereti az ilyen ünnepeket! - nyilatkozta Vaskuti István.

Az ICF évi rendes közgyűlésére Budapestre érkezett a nemzetközi szövetség elnöke, José Perurena Úr is. A spanyol sportdiplomata péntek délelőtt találkozott Schmitt Pállal, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnökével is. Schmitt Pál hangsúlyozta, hogy a kajak-kenu sportág hazai hagyományai, sportolóink eredményei és az elmúlt évek magyarországi versenyeinek sikere mind-mind amellett szólnak, hogy 2012-ben és 2013-ban újabb világversenyek házigazdái lehessenek a magyar pályázók.

Fontos információk újságíróknak az ICF üléssel kapcsolatban:
- a pályázók szombaton délután zárt ülésen mutatják be végső prezentációikat
- a sajtónyilvános eredményhirdetés kezdetének tervezett ideje: szombat, 17 óra
- helyszín: Novotel Budapest Centrum, Rákóczi út
XLsport -
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Válogatott összetartás!*
2010. 04. 10. 13.00


 <RIGHT> 




*A felnőtt női vízilabda válogatott 4 napos összetartásán csupán csak az első nap maradt egyedül. *

Bár az első nap, talán a húsvéti dőzsölésnek a családi ünneplések miatt, még nógatni kellett a lányokat és döcögősen indult a játék is, a pörgés is, később ebből már nem látszott semmi. Az egyik cél az volt, hogy minél hamarabb felérjen a támadás az ellenfél kapuja elé, hogy a védelem még fel se tudjon állni, mindezt úgy, hogy a válogatott védelme biztos legyen.

"Az emberelőny-hátrány gyakorlására fektettük leginkább a hangsúlyt, mert egyértelműen az felejtődött el leginkább. A Világligára gyakorolunk most, azonban a Világliga mérkőzései az Eb-re való felkészülést szolgálják, hiszen idén a zágrábi Európa-bajnokság a fő esemény."-avatott be minket Petrovics Mátyás, a felnőtt női válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.

A második nap esti edzésén az U20-as női utánpótlás válogatott volt a felnőtt válogatott vendége. A két csapat közötti átfedés miatt bár többen az U20 csapatában kezdtek, a mérkőzés második felében némi rotáció következtében felcserélődött néhány játékos a két csapatban, így Petrovics Mátyás, a női felnőtt válogatott szövetségi kapitánya minden játékosát játszathatta. Most van esélye mindenkinek bekerülni az utazó keretbe, amit láthatóan ki is használtak a lányok.
A harmadik napon a dunaújvárosiak közül többen nem álltak a szövetségi kapitány rendelkezésére, amikor Zantleitner Krisztina és csapata, a Szentes érkezett reggel a Hajós Alfréd Sportuszodába, ugyanis van akit még reggel és van, akit délután vártak egyetemi ZH-i. A szentesi csapat reggel és este is feszes tempójú mérkőzéseket játszott a felnőtt válogatottal.
Az összetartás utolsó napján pedig a felnőtt válogatott utazott Dunajúvárosba, hogy reggel és este is kétkapuzzon a magyar bajnoki címvédővel.

Ezek az összetartások több szempontból hasznosak. Jó esetben nem is annyira könnyítik meg a szövetségi kapitány majdani döntését, hiszen a játékosok fejlődnek, összeszoknak, csiszolódnak, erősödnek. A legjobbak edzenek együtt, így a legjobb passzokat kapják és tanulhatnak egymástól, míg a legjobb kapusoknak gólt lőni nyilván nagyobb kihívás és fejlődést igényel, ahogy a kapusok számára is, hogy a legjobbak lőnek nekik.
A kapusokra kitérve pedig, ha épp nem védtek, akkor Szép Brigitta, a kapusedző által összeállított edzéstervet végezték vagy épp próbálták az általa kért, személyre szabott feladatokat végrehajtani minél pontosabban, hogy csiszolódjon technikai tudásuk is a fizikai erőnlétük mellett.

*"A rájátszás vége, a bajnokság utolsó mérkőzését követően hirdetem ki a Világliga várhatóan 20 fős keretét. Sokat tisztult most is, azonban a bajnokságon mutatott játék még változtathat a véleményemen. Mindenesetre csak azoknak van sansza, akikre hosszútávon is számíthatok, tehát teljesen egészségesek, végig bírják a 3,5 hónapot. Nem szeretnék idén is sérülésekkel küzdő játékosokkal utazni világeseményre, ami nekik sem jó és a csapatnak sem."*-válaszolt kerethirdetéssel kapcsolatos kérdésünkre a szövetségi kapitány.
XLsport -​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Legfrisebb:*​ 
*Kajak-kenu: Szeged rendezheti a síkvízi világbajnokságot 2013-ban!*


*Szeged rendezheti 2013-ban a síkvízi világbajnokságát - döntött szombaton, budapesti ülésén a Nemzetközi Kajak-Kenu Szövetség (ICF) igazgatótanácsa, a Board.*



<!-- .cikkhead -->*A Maty-éri pálya az 1998-as és 2006-os viadalt követően immár harmadszor lehet házigazdája az olimpiai programban is szereplő síkvízi versenyek vb-jének. A rendezési jogra még Moszkva, a portugáliai Montemor kandidált, de mindketten visszaléptek, így Szeged egyhangú szavazással győzött.*

*Győr a 2012-es maratoni vb-ért szállt harcba, de végül alulmaradt Rómával szemben.*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*Férfi vízilabda ob I: a Honvéd idegenben lepte meg az Egert*

*A Honvéd négy góllal, 9–5-re megverte az Egert idegenben a férfi vízilabda ob I szombati találkozóján. Az FTC az UTE ellen győzött 6–5-re otthon.*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*FÉRFI VÍZILABDA OB I*


​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*ALAPSZAKASZ*


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>ZF-Eger–Domino-Honvéd 5–9 (1–2, 1–3, 3–1, 0–3)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>FTC-Fisher Klíma–Uniqa-UTE 6–5 (1–0, 1–1, 2–2, 2–2)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*AZ ÁLLÁS*


​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl28>*1. ZF-Eger*</TD><TD class=xl29>*19*</TD><TD class=xl30>*16*</TD><TD class=xl30>*1*</TD><TD class=xl30>*2*</TD><TD class=xl30>*206–132*</TD><TD class=xl31>*+74* </TD><TD class=xl31>49 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>2. TEVA-VasasPlaket</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>18</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>15</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>256–116</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>+140 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>46 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>3. FTC-Fisher Klíma</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>20</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>13</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>182–153</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>+29 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>40 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl24>4. Szeged Beton VE</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl25>18</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>12</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>188–128</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>+60 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>39 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl28>5. DOMINO-Honvéd</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl29>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>11</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>188–136</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl31>+52 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl31>35 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>6. Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>9</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>174–148</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>+26 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>31 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>7. BVSC-Atlantis Casino</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>18</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>11</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>144–199</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>–55 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>19 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl24>8. Uniqa-UTE</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl25>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>14</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>126–199</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>–73 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>13 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl40>9. PVSK</TD><TD class=xl41>19</TD><TD class=xl42>3</TD><TD class=xl42>3</TD><TD class=xl42>13</TD><TD class=xl42>148–211</TD><TD class=xl43>–63 </TD><TD class=xl43>12 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>10. OSC</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>18</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>13</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>127–208</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>–81 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>11 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl36>11. Bodrogi Bau-Szentesi VK</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl37>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>17</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>122–231</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl39>–109 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl39>4 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Nagy pofont kaptak egri pólósok*

Óriási meglepetésre, hazai pályán szenvedett 9-5-ös vereséget az Eger a Domino-Honvéd ellen a férfi vízilabda-bajnokságban. A listavezető hevesiek a mérkőzést megelőzően ugyanis toronymagas esélyesnek számítottak a megfiatalított, idén meglehetősen hullámzó teljesítményt nyújtó fővárosiak ellen. 
Gerendás György csapata végig hátrányban volt az öt gólos Szivós Márton vezette Honvéddal szemben. A vereség ellenére a kék-sárgák - ha megverik az utolsó fordulóban az OSC-t - biztos elsők, míg a Domino már biztosan nem kerülhet feljebb jelenlegi ötödik helyénél. 
A Ferencváros egygólos sikert aratott az Újpest ellen, így biztosította be magát a felsőházi rájátszásba. 
Az OSC-BVSC mérkőzés is tartogatott meglepetést, ugyanis bemutatkozott a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Molnár Tamás - játékvezetőként. Papesz már korábban is kipróbálta, milyen a „másik" oldalon állni, ám azok még nem voltak tétmérkőzések.

*FÉRFI VÍZILABDA OB I, 19. FORDULÓ:*

*ZF-Eger–Domino-Honvéd 5–9* (1-2, 1-3, 3-1, 0-3) 
*FTC-Fisher Klíma–Uniqa-UTE 6–5* (1-0, 1-1, 2-2, 2-2) 
*OSC-BVSC 9-10 *(2-3, 2-1, 2-4, 3-2)​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*Kásás Tamás lett az évtized pólósa!*






http://sporthirado.hu/kepgaleria.php?galeriaid=0 
A háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Kásás Tamás lett az elmúlt tíz esztendő legjobb vízilabdása, legalábbis a Nemzetközi Úszó Szövetség (FINA) hivatalos újsága szerint. A Pro Recco kiválósága Biros Pétert és a már visszavonult Alexendar Szapicsot előzte meg. A döntnökök között a 202 FINA-tagország szakszövetségei, és a legtekintélyesebb úszószakírók 9 kategóriában adhatták le voksaikat.





„Ez egy nagyon nagy elismerés, rögtön hozzá kell tennem: meg kell osztanom nagyon sok mindenkivel, azokkal, akiknek köszönhetem ezt a díjat, hiszen ez az elismerés annak is szól, hogy ebben a tíz évben nagyon sokat nyertünk együtt, csapatként. Nyilván egyedül nem ment volna. Nagyon örülök, hogy rám gondoltak - nyilatkozta a vlv.hu-nak a legenda. 



 

 

Az úszóknál a 14-szeres olimpiai bajnok Michael Phelps végzett az élen a férfiak versenyében, míg a hölgyeknél a négyszeres olimpiai bajnok, ötszörös világ-, és háromszoros Európa-bajnok Inge de Bruijn legyőzte Jana Klocskovát.

*FINA Aquatics World Magazine – az évtized legjobbjai (kategóriánként az első három)* 

*Úszás* 
*Férfiak* 
*1. Michael Phelps (amerikai), *2. Grant Hackett (ausztrál), 3. Pieter van den Hoogendband (holland) 
*Nők* 
*1. Inge de Bruijn (holland),* 2. Jana Klocskova (ukrán), 3. Natalie Coughlin (amerikai)

*Műugrás* 
*Férfiak* 
*1. Dmitrij Szautyin (orosz)*, 2. Tian Liang (kínai), 3. He Csong (kínai)

*Nők* 
*1. Jingjing Guo (kínai),* 2. Vu Min-hszia (kínai), 3. Julia Pahalina (orosz)

*Szinkronúszás* 
*1. Anasztaszja Davidova (orosz),* 2. Virginie Dedieu (francia), 3. Olga Brusznyikina (orosz)

*Hosszútávúszás* 
_*Férfiak*_ 
*1. Thomas Lurz (német),* 2. Petar Sztojcsev (bolgár), 3. Maarten van der Weijden (holland) 
*Nők* 
*1. Larisza Ilcsenko (orosz), *2. Edith van Dijk (holland), 3. Britta Kamrau (német)

*Vízilabda* 
*Férfiak* 
*1. Kásás Tamás (magyar), 2. Biros Péter (magyar),* 3. Alekszandar Szapics (szerb)



 

 



*Nők* 
*1. Brenda Villa (amerikai), *2. Giusy Malato (olasz), 3. Danielle de Bruijn (holland)






 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*Vitorlázás: Majthényi Szabolcsék nyerték a Bajnokok Bajnokságát*


*Vasárnap a Balatonkenesén rendezett vitorlázó Bajnokok Bajnokságát a Majthényi Szabolcsék nyerték meg.*


A 17. alkalommal rendezett regattán 11 aranyérmes kormányos állt rajthoz, akik a 2009-es évben bajnokságot nyertek. A szervezők az egyenlő pályák és egyenlő esélyek elv alapján J24-es one design hajókat biztosítottak a versenyzőknek, akik egy fő legénységet hozhattak még magukkal.

A pénteki selejtező négy futamból állt, innen hárman jutottak a döntőbe: Belle Örs, Majthényi Szabolcs és Czégai Péter. Szombaton tovább folytatódott a küzdelem a döntőbe jutásért, bár az időjárás nem kedvezett a mezőnynek. Olyan erős szél volt, hogy a rendezők nem engedélyezték a spinnaker használatát. A második napi futamokból Ignácz Károly, Frigyer Attila és Sáfián László jutott be a döntőbe, meglepetésre Wossala György és Hajdú Balázs is kiesett.

Vasárnap közepes szélben kezdődtek a futamok, délutánra azonban 1-es 2-es-re gyengült a szél. A tervezett hat futamot azért ennek ellenére sikerült lebonyolítani. A Bajnokok Bajnoka címért és a Hajó magazin kupáért folytatott szoros küzdelemből végül Majthényi Szabolcs került ki győztesen. A hajók is versenyeztek egymás között, hiszen a bajnokok és legénységük mellé a KMP egy-egy ráadás embert is biztosított a J24-esekhez, köztük három futamgyőzelemmel Szaniszló Péter bizonyult a legjobbnak.

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*BAJNOKOK BAJNOKSÁGA:*

​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*1. Majthényi Szabolcs, Horgos Tamás*</TD><TD align=left>*10 pont*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>2. Czégai Péter, Kutics Krisztián</TD><TD align=left>11</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>3. Sáfián László, Scholtz Imre</TD><TD align=left>15</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>4. Belle Örs, Nagy R. Attila</TD><TD align=left>15</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>5. Ignácz Károly, Gereben Mátyás</TD><TD align=left>16</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>6. Frigyer Attila, Paksi Álmos</TD><TD align=left>28</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<!-- .cikkbody -->


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 13)

*A Szeged Budapesten győzte le a Vasast*​ 
*A Szeged nyerte meg a férfi vízilabda-bajnokság 17. fordulójának hétfő esti rangadóját, miután a Szőnyi úton 5–4-re verte meg a Vasast. Szinte biztos, hogy a rájátszásban is ez a két csapat találkozik egymással az elődöntőben. *
<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>A Szeged okosan játszott, győzelme megérdemelt (Czerkl Gábor)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A mérkőzés elején nagyon jól megfogták egymást a csapatok. A remek védekezéseknek köszönhetően a játékosok alig, illetve kiszorított helyzetből tudtak csak kapura lőni. Nem véletlen, hogy az első negyedben mindössze egy gólt hozott össze a két csapat, pontosabban a Vasas, egészen pontosan Varga Dániel.​ 
A folytatásban aztán a Szeged villantotta meg tudását: 0–1 után sorozatban három találatot jegyzett a vendég alakulat. Török Béla, Joseph Kayes és Molnár Tamás fordította meg az állást. A Szeged a második negyedben már 3–1-re vezetett. Érdekesség, hogy Molnár két nappal ezelőtt ugyanebben a bajnoki sorozatban játékvezetőként kapott szerepet az OSC–BVSC összecsapáson.
A harmadik negyedben aztán elolvadt a a szegediek kétgólos előnye, igaz ekkor többnyire a tartalékok jutottak szóhoz Kásás Zoltán együttesében. Pihennie azonban mindenkinek kell, a „szélesebb" Vasas pedig ezt ki is használta.
Az angyalföldiek Kovács Róbert és Vörös Viktor találatával zárkóztak, majd a találkozó legszebb góljával a vezetést is átvették. Hosnyánszky Norbert gyönyörű svédcsavaros góljával vezetett ismét a Vasas.
Az utolsó játékrésznek egygólos előnnyel vágtak neki a hazaiak, s bár sokszor volt esélyük megduplázni előnyüket, egy ideig képtelenek voltak élni az adódó lehetőségekkel.
Kásás Zoltán pedig, amikor emberelőnybe került együttese, időt kért, Vindisch Ferenc pedig négy és fél perccel a vége előtt egyenlített. Ugyanez a lehetőség a negyed közepén a Vasasnak is megadatott, a forgatókönyv azonban csak a vezetőedző, jelen esetben Földi László időkéréséig volt azonos. Ezután azonban pontatlan volt a hazai csapat.
Három perccel a vége előtt pedig végzeteset hibázott a Vasas. Molnár maradt nagyon egyedül a kapu előtt, és értékesítette a ziccert. A folytatásban pedig már nem tudott egyenlíteni a Vasas pedig ismét volt egy emberfóros lehetősége.
A rájátszásban is ez a két csapat játszik egymással az elődöntőben, s mivel az első összecsapásukon döntetlen eredmény születetett, a Szeged előnnyel várhatja az összecsapást.​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*FÉRFI VÍZILABDA OB I* 

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>*17. FORDULÓ*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*TEVA-VasasPlaket–Szeged Beton VE 4–5* (1–0, 0–3, 3–0, 0–2 )</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>AZ ÁLLÁS </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl28>1. ZF-Eger</TD><TD class=xl29>19</TD><TD class=xl30>16</TD><TD class=xl30>1</TD><TD class=xl30>2</TD><TD class=xl30>206–132</TD><TD class=xl31>+74 </TD><TD class=xl31>49 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>2. TEVA-VasasPlaket</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>15</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>260–121</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>+139 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>46 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>3. Szeged Beton VE</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>13</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>193–132</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>+61 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>42 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl24>4. FTC Fisher Klíma</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl25>20</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>13</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>182–153</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>+29 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>40 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl28>5. DOMINO Honvéd</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl29>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>11</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>188–136</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl31>+52 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl31>35 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>6. Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>9</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>174–148</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>+26 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>31 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>7. BVSC - Atlantis Casino</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>7</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>11</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>154–208</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>–54 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>22 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl24>8. UNIQA-UTE</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl25>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>14</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl26>126–199</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>–73 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl27>13 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl40>9. PVSK</TD><TD class=xl41>19</TD><TD class=xl42>3</TD><TD class=xl42>3</TD><TD class=xl42>13</TD><TD class=xl42>148–211</TD><TD class=xl43>–63 </TD><TD class=xl43>12 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>10. OSC</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>14</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>136–218</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>–82 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>11 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl36>11. Bodrogi Bau - Szentesi VK</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl37>19</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>17</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl38>122–231</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl39>–109 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl39>4 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 


​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=middle>


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION></CAPTION><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 13)

*Meghalt az első francia úszó olimpiai bajnok!*

*2010. 04. 12. 22.23*​ 


 

​ 
*Hetvenhat esztendős korában elhunyt Jean Boiteux, az első francia úszó olimpiai bajnok.*





 

​ 

*Boiteux, aki 1952-ben, a helsinki ötkarikás játékokon 400 m gyorson világcsúccsal lett aranyérmes, a saját kertjében leesett egy fáról és szörnyethalt.*
*Boiteux egy ágat szeretett volna lefűrészelni, amikor bekövetkezett a tragédia.*​ 
*




*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 14)

*SZÖRF!*

*Detre Diána interjú*
2010. 04. 13. 20.30







 <RIGHT> 




*- Az elmúlt hetekben 3 versenyen is képviselted a magyar szörf sportot. Mely versenyek voltak ezek?*

Valóban, a tavaszi edzés és versenysorozatot már március közepén elkezdtem. Elsőként a rendkívül hideg, észak - franciaországi Brestben indultam egy helyi, amolyan bemelegítő versenyen. Igen nehéz volt ez a kis verseny, de nem az ellenfelek miatt, hanem víz és a levegő igen szerény hőmérséklete miatt. Mindkettő jóval 10 Celsius fok alatt volt ekkor. Viszont hősies szereplésemet egy szép kisebb kupával honorálták a rendezők.

Következő megmérettetés a Francia bajnokság lett volna, La Rochelle városában. De sajnálatos módon még sem indulhattam ezen a versenyen. Mivel a pár héttel ezelőtt azon a partszakaszon végigsöprő Xyinthia hurrikán annyira megkavarta a tenger biológia egyensúlyát, hogy a rendezők kénytelenek voltak megváltoztatni a verseny helyszínét. Bresttől északabbra, a csodálatos St. Malo városában rendeztek egy hasonlóan rangos, 2 napos regattát.
Viszont igen népes mezőny gyűlt össze és kategóriámban megszereztem a 4. helyezést.
A harmadik, és egyben Világkupa viadalt a festői Palma de Mallorcán rendezték. 
Kis csapatommal sajnos csak elég későn, a verseny kezdete előtt egy nappal értünk a szigetre, hosszas utazás, kompozás után.
Nem mondhatnám, hogy teljesen kipihenten indultam neki regattának. A mezőny világkupához méltón a legkiválóbb szörfös nőket foglalta magába.

* - Melyik eredményedet tartod nagyobb fegyverténynek? Az első két kisebb versenyen elért előkelő helyezéseket, vagy az erős mezőnyt felvonultató mallorcai versenyen elért helyezésedet?*

Természetesen a palmai verseny volt ezek közül a legfontosabb és a legnehezebb. Ezek a világkupa viadalok folyamatosan egy nagyon jó visszajelzést adnak, hogy hogy áll az ember a világ elitjéhez képest. Mik azok a pontok, amik még mindig nem tökéletesek, amin még többet kell dolgozni.

* - Mik az elmúlt hetek tapasztalatai a versenyzéseddel, teljesítményeddel kapcsolatban? Jó úton jársz?*

Valóban, pár dolgon ismét el kell, hogy jobban gondolkozzak, és több hangsúlyt kell, hogy fektessek. De az eddigi kemény munka gyümölcse is megmutatkozik már végre. Az eddigi legnagyobb hibáimon és gyenge pontjaimon végre úgy tűnik, hogy elég hatásosan túljutottam.
Ami elengedhetetlen eleme a további felívelő teljesítményemnek.

*Miben kellene még fejlődnöd, hogy még kiegyensúlyozottabban szerepelhess?*​*​*Edzőm elmondása alapján, a mostani helyzetem az egyik legnehezebb és legidegölőbb része az elitbe való bekerülés rögös útján.

Most érkeztem el oda, hogy technikailag nagy különbségek már nincsenek köztem és a világ legjobbjai között. Viszont most kell minden alkalommal, minden pillanatban a maximumot nyújtani taktikailag. Ami viszont sokszor talán sokkal nehezebb, mint a technikai megoldások. Hisz itt sokszor számolni kell a szerencsefaktorral, amit befolyásolni igen nehéz.

*- Korábbiakban többször hivatkoztál rendezési anomáliákra. Ezek főként az időjárási viszonyoknak, vagy a szervezők hiányosságának tudható be?*
Szerencsére nagyobb hibákat most nem vétett a tisztelt rendezőség. Persze panaszkodni mindig lehet, és sajnos egy dolog nagyon nem volt szimpatikus Palman. Nevezetesen a kikötői feltételek. Egy homokos partra voltunk száműzve, ahol mindenünk homokos volt folyamatosan, tetőtől talpig. A felszerelések tisztán tartása nem igazán volt biztosított. És sajnos a homok az, ami nagyon nem tesz jót a vitorlák élettartamának. De ettől eltekintve majdnem minden rendben zajlott.

*- Van-e erre megoldás érzésed szerint?*
Sajnos erre nagyon nehéz megoldást találni. Minden nagy versenyen más és más a rendezőség, más és más habitussal, hiányosságokkal. Erre is szerintem valahogy meg kell edződni és utána egyszerűbben lehet venni ezeket az akadályokat is.

* - Mik a terveid az elkövetkezendő hetekre?*
Még két hét van hátra a Hyeres-i világkupa versenyig. Addig Brestben és környékén fogok edzeni sokat. Számomra nagyon fontos lesz ez a verseny. Szeretném a lehető legtöbbet kihozni belőle.
XLsport -
​



 

 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 14)

*Vízilabda: Vasas-FTC az elődöntőben*
2010. 04. 13. 16.37

<RIGHT>​




*Azzal, hogy a Szeged a Vodafone férfi vízilabda ob I alapszakaszának utolsó rangadóján, hétfő este 5-4-re legyőzte a címvédő Vasast, az alapkérdés - egy fordulóval a zárás előtt - eldőlt: az április 24-én rajtoló rájátszásban a piros-kékek és a Tisza-partiak egymással játszanak a fináléba jutásért, míg a másik elődöntős párban az Eger a Ferencvárossal csap össze.*

A playoff szabályai szerint a legjobb négy csatájában az első a negyedikkel, a második pedig a harmadik helyezettel találkozik úgy, hogy az alapetapból az érintettek magukkal viszik egymás elleni pontjaikat. A Vasas és Szeged első, a csongrádi csapat otthonában lezajlott összecsapása döntetlennel zárult, ennél fogva a hétfői győztes lépéselőnybe került a másikkal szemben, és noha a másodikként végző Vasas lesz először a házigazda, a Szeged vág neki a küzdelemnek 4-1-es pontelőny birtokában. Ami azt is jelenti, hogy a 10 pontig tartó pólós párviadalon Kásás Zoltán csapatának elegendő (lenne) a hazai két meccsét megnyernie Földi László alakulatával szemben, hogy az elsőségért játszhasson.

A másik duó csatározása is 4-1-ről indul, mivel az alapszakasz nyertese, az Eger a népligeti döntetlen után odahaza legyőzte az FTC-t. A Fradi amúgy már túlvan a 11 csapatos ob I bajnoki alapszakaszának mind a 20 meccsén, míg az Eger befejezésképpen szombaton az OSC-t fogadja (Bitskey uszodáa, 19 ó). Az utolsó forduló előtt azonban jóval komolyabb megpróbáltatás vár még a hevesiekre, akik szerdán Belgrádban vendégeskednek az Euroliga negyeddöntős visszavágóján, amelyen biztos, hogy verejtékes bő egy óra vár Gerendás György legénységére a világ egyik legjobb klubcsapatának, a Partizannak az otthonában. A szerbek már Egerben is megmutatták, mit tudnak, mert 12-4-es, kiadós verésben részesítették a magyar gárdát. Így aztán valóban csak a tisztes helytállás, az emelt fős búcsú lehet a legfőbb cél.

Szombat helyett már szerdán végez ob I-es "alapkötelezettségével" a Szeged, amely az alsóházat reprezentáló BVSC-t fogadja (18:30 ó), s aligha kétséges, milyen kimenetele lesz a találkozónak. A Vasas ugyanakkor a hétvégén zárja le a 2009/10-es idény alapszakaszát, méghozzá a Hajós uszodában (19:30) a Szolnok ellen, amely erre a szezonra megerősödött ugyan, de az angyalföldi csapattal szemben aligha akad keresnivalója. A piros-kékek elvben még befoghatják a hevesieket, ha azok netán kikapnak a BVSC-től, de elébük nem kerülhetnek, mivel az Eger ebben a bajnokságban mindkétszer elpáholta a bajnokcsapatot.

*A további szombati párok:* Honvéd-Pécs (Kőér utca, 18 ó) és UTE-Szentes (Hajós uszoda, 18 ó), míg az FTC szabadnapos az utolsó körben.


*  A tabella állása a befejező forduló előtt:
*​*
* 
*1. ZF-Eger 49 pont, 2. TEVA-VasasPlaket 46, 3. Szeged-Beton VE 42,* 4. FTC-Fisher Klíma 40/20 mérkőzés, 5. Domino Honvéd 35, 6. Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP VSC 31, 7. BVSC-Zugló-Atlantis Casino 22, 8. UNIQA-UTE 13, 9. Pécsi Vízmű-PVSK-Fűszért 12, 10. OSC 11, 11. Bodrogi Bau-IOS-Szentesi VK 4

<CENTER></CENTER>
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 14)

*Bernard Londonig folytatja*
2010. 04. 13. 13.32






<RIGHT> 




*Legalább a 2012-es londoni nyári játékokig folytatja pályafutását Alain Bernard, a 100 méteres gyorsúszás pekingi olimpiai bajnoka.*


* "Döntöttem.* Sokat beszéltünk a lehetőségekről edzőmmel, Denis Auguinnel, és végül megállapodtunk abban, hogy milyen stratégiával juthatnánk el a londoni versenyekig - nyilatkozta hétfőn Saint-Raphae:lben a 26 éves sportoló. - A felkészülés már most elkezdődik. Denis egy, a korábbitól eltérő, de nem feltétlenül könnyebben végrehajtható programot ajánlott" - tette hozzá Bernard, aki mostanáig lebegtette jövőjére vonatkozó elképzeléseit.



 

 

 



"Alain olimpiai bajnok volt 2008-ban. Ha Londonban is az lesz, azt a sikert már egy másik fiú éri el. Nem másoljuk le a korábbi programot. Van egy új, reális tervünk arra vonatkozóan, hogy miként jussunk el Londonig" - fogalmazott a tréner.

Bernard-ra máris vár egy megoldandó feladat: a keddtől vasárnapig tartó francia bajnokságon kell indulási jogot szereznie a nyári, budapesti Európa-bajnokságra.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Varga Tamásék nyerték a LEN Kupa*
2010. 04. 14. 21.55


 <RIGHT> 




*A kétszeres olimpiai bajnok Varga Tamás montenegrói csapata, a Cattaro nyerte az európai klubvízilabda második számú trófeáját, a LEN Kupát, miután hazai medencében a szerda esti visszavágón – a vlv.hu beszámolója szerint – hosszabbítás után három góllal legyőzte az olasz Savona együttesét.*


* Eredmény, LEN Kupa, döntő, visszavágó*:

Cattaro (montenegrói) – Savona (olasz) 8-5 (0-1, 2-2, 2-1, 3-1 – 1-0, 0-0) – hosszabbítás után
A LEN Kupát - mivel az első mérkőzést a Savona odahaza 9-7-re nyerte - a Cattaro összesítésben 15-14-es gólkülönbséggel szerezte meg.

A visszavágón 5-5-ig hol egy, hol – 1-3-nál - két góllal is, a taljánoknál volt az előny, a hazaiak a negyedik negyed hajrájában, 6-5-nél vették át először a vezetést, majd bő egy perccel a vége előtt 7-5-re alakították az állást, így következhetett a kétszer 3 perces hosszabbítás. Ebben egyetlen találat született, de azt a Cattaro szerezte, így 8-5-tel kupagyőztes lett, nem kis részben a három gólpasszt adó magyar légiós játékának köszönhetően is.

A montenegrói alakulat sikere azt is jelenti, hogy Varga Tamás egymást követően a második alkalommal lett LEN Kupa-birtokos, az előző szezonban ugyanis még akkori hazai csapatával, a Szeged-Beton VE alakulatával végzett az élen a kontinentális sorozatban.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Benedekék is a Final Fourban*

​




*A szerda esti negyeddöntős visszavágók nyomán kialakult a férfi vízilabda Euroliga négyes döntőjének, az úgynevezett Final Fournak a mezőnye.*


A legjobb négy közé az Egert búcsúztató szerb Partizan Beograd mellett bejutott a Kiss Gergelyt és Steinmetz Ádámot foglalkoztató montenegrói címvédő együttes, a Primorac Kotor, a három magyar olimpiai bajnoktársukat – Benedek Tibort, Kásás Tamást és Madaras Norbertet - is a soraiban tudó olasz Pro Recco, továbbá a horvát Jug Dubrovnik.

* Eredmények, Euroliga, negyeddöntős visszavágók:
*
*Jug Dubrovnik (horvát)-CN Barceloneta (spanyol) 10-9 (2-3, 2-2, 4-2, 2-2)
* * továbbjutott:* a Jug kettős győzelemmel (19-16-os gólösszesítéssel)
*Budva (montenegrói)-Pro Recco (olasz) 10-12 (3-2, 3-4, 2-2, 2-4*) – Madaras 2, Benedek 1 gólt lőtt
* tj:* a Pro Recco kettős győzelemmel (21-15)
*Primorac Kotor (montenegrói)-Jadran Herceg Novi (montenegrói) 10-6 (2-0, 3-2, 2-2, 3-2)* - Kiss 3, Steinmetz 2 gólt szerzett
* tj:* a Primorac kettős győzelemmel (24-15)
*Partizan Beográd (szerb)-Eger 10-5 (3-2, 2-2, 2-1, 3-0)
* * tj:* a Partizan kettős győzelemmel (22-9)

* A Final Fourt május 14-én és 15-én rendezik Nápolyban.*​


----------



## maszlager (2010 Április 15)

ha vizisport akkor wakeboard!aki nem próbálta vágjon bele,nagyon jó élmény


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*Szoros mérkőzések az alsóház rájátszásán*
2010. 04. 16. 18.48


 <RIGHT> 




*Meglepetés mindenképpen ért minket mindkét mérkőzésen a magyar felnőtt bajnokság alsóházának 2. fordulóján.*


*ASI-BVSC 3-5 (1-0, 1-2, 0-2, 1-1) 
*Góllövők: Török Zsuzsanna 1, Nehéz Zsuzsanna 1, Sándor Alexandra 1; illetve Kling Szandra 1, Illés Anna 1, Farkas Kata 1, Somhegyi Noémi 1, Henk Bernadett 1
Bizakodásra adott okot a mérkőzés elején, hogy Henk Bernadett, a BVSC centere felgyógyult és csatlakozni tudott társai, könnyítve ezzel Somhegyi Noémi dolgát, akire több hárult Bujka Viktória (kéztörése miatt ebben a szezonban már nem játszhat) és Henk Bernadett hiánya miatt. Ugyanakkor a hazai csapat kapuját védő felnőtt válogatott Gyöngyössy Anikó személye pedig előzetesen azt sejtette, hogy igazán sok gólt nem fog lőni a BVSC. Így is lett, azonban arra senki nem számított, hogy a mérkőzést amúgy nem igazán komolyan vevő vasutasok ennyire nehezen fognak gólt lőni. Gyöngyössy Anikó és társai több ziccert is semlegesítettek, ahogy büntető is halt el a válogatott védő karjai között.
---
*Heraklész II-Honvéd Elte Polo 14-12 (4-3, 4-2, 4-4, 2-3) 
*Góllövők: Tóth Petra 5, Ziegler Diana 3, Schneider Zsófia 2, Horváth Brigitta 2, Bauer Ilona 1, Gillich Aletta 1; illetve: Dombrádi Fruzsina 5, Kövesdi Vivien 2, Illés Henrietta 2, Olajos Dóra 1, Leimeter Dóra 1, Gémesi Anett 1

A korábbi eredmények alapján kicsit meglepő eredmény született a dunaújvárosi fiatalok mérkőzésén, akik remek kezdéssel és az utolsó pillanatig fegyelmezett játékkal megverték a középszakaszban csupán a szegediektől vereséget szenvedő Honvéd Polo csapatát.

A vendégcsapat Honvéd zónavédelmét és saját emberelőnyeiket kihasználva az első két negyedben megléptek a Honvédtól, akik hiába hajtottak, egyszerűen nem jöttek be a próbálkozásaik.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*Evezés: A velencei felmérésen már a csapatösszeállítás lesz a tét*
2010. 04. 15. 18.31


 <RIGHT> 




*Kishajós válogató elnevezéssel rendez versenyt április 17-én a Magyar Evezős Szövetség. A Velence-tavi, felmérésként szolgáló viadal a hajóegységek összeállításának jegyében zajlik.*


A két kilométeresre kiírt versenyen 16 kategóriában hirdetnek győztest. Előzetesen 20 egyesület jelezte részvételi szándékát.

- Edzőtábor után vagyunk, ez a felmérő tájékoztatóként fog szolgálni az edzők számára a téli ergométeres és a 6 kilométeres hosszú távú versenyek után. A vízen nyújtott teljesítmények alapján alakulnak majd ki a csapatösszeállításra vonatkozó elképzelések, melyeknek megfelelően a május eleji szegedi nemzetközin már speciális hajóegységek fognak rajthoz állni. A serdülők már készülnek a május végi, lengyelországi Olimpiai Reménységek Versenyére, ők is ennek a kiválasztási folyamatnak a részesei – tájékoztatott előzetesen Ficsor László szövetségi kapitány.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

maszlager írta:


> ha vizisport akkor wakeboard!aki nem próbálta vágjon bele,nagyon jó élmény






Szia!​
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DU7fg9VbypA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DU7fg9VbypA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="240" height="175"></embed></object>
Ez igy igaz.Igaz a kezdet kicsit nehéz...de hol nem?...



 

 



A Wakeboard a magyarországon űzött extrém sportok legdinamikusabban fejlődő sportága. Több mint 15 ezer aktív sportoló 11 pályán gyakorolhatja kedvenc sportágát.

Magyarországon már több mint 10 helyszínen található kábeles vízisí- és wakeboardpálya. Az elektromos árammal üzemeltetett kábeles pályáknak köszönhetően egyre nagyobb közönség számára válik elérhetővé a vízisízés élménye, hiszen a sportág kipróbálásához sem motorcsónakra, sem felszerelésre nincs szükség.



 






A vízisí- és wakeboard pályákon általában a helyszínen kölcsönözhető léc, deszka mentőmellény és szükség esetén neoprém ruha is. Manapság egyébként egyre ritkábban látni hagyományos páros léccel síelőket, ehelyett egyre többen űzik a snowboard nyári változatának megfelelő, sokkal népszerűbb wakeboardot. 

*A wakeboard, bár alapjai állítólag könnyen elsajátíthatók, inkább az extrém sportok közé sorolható, hiszen a vízideszkázás szerelmesei akrobatikus elemekkel tarkítják siklásaikat.* Magáért a látványért is érdemes felkeresni a vízisí paradicsomokat, és az ott rendezett versenyeket.

Vízisí oktatást több helyszínen is tartanak az országban, a kiépített kötélpályákon kívül a Dunavarsányi tavon, a Miskolc közeli Hejőkeresztúron valamint a Heves megyei Kálon motorcsónakos vontatással tanulhatunk vízisíelni. A Duna egyes kijelölt szakaszain (pl. Fadd-Dombori, Szentendrei Dunaág) motorcsónakkal vontatott vízisízésre van lehetőség.





​
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jwaUsUY4UHY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jwaUsUY4UHY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="240" height="175"></embed></object>​


----------



## AndiC (2010 Április 21)

*Méder Áron*

*

*
*Méder Áron*, óceáni szólóvitorlázó, villamosmérnök, 2oo6 szeptembere és 2oo9 szeptembere között megkerülte a Földet, ez volt a 9. magyar vitorlásút, mely során sikerült földkerülést végrehajtani. Méder Áron a 3. „szóló” földkerülő (ez azt jelenti, hogy az út folyamán a vitorlás legénysége egyetlen főből áll). Európai rekordot állított fel Méder Áron a földkerülő hajó méretét illetőleg: vitorlása (Carina) ugyanis alig 6 méter hosszú. (A világon a 3. legkisebb hajó, amelyik megkerülte a földet 2oo9-ig. Ez természetesen változhat a jövőben.)
Méder Áron célja a legkisebb európai vitorlással végrehajtott szóló földkerülés rekordjának felállítása mellett maga a puszta vitorlázás volt. Mottója szerint: _"A vándort az út is eltartja."_ Hajónaplója egy mind a természettel, mind a különböző országok kultúrájával, vallási és politikai viszonyaival harmóniában élő, alázatos tengeri utas gondolatait mutatja be. A szárazföldön előszeretettel kereste a helybeliek, egyszerű, hétköznapi emberek társaságát, időt szánt az országok megismerésére, barátságok ápolására.
Az útvonal:

<DD>2006. szeptember 24. – Szlovénia, Koper (indulás) <DD>2006. november 9. – Gibraltár <DD>2007. február 8. – Barbados <DD>2007. április 18. – Panama csatorna<DD>2007. augusztus 8. – Francia Polinézia <DD>2007. november 11. – Fidzsi-szigetek <DD>(fél év kényszerpihenő a viharos évszak miatt) <DD>2008. július 8. – Fidzsi-szigetek (továbbindulás) <DD>2009. január 25. – Sri Lanka <DD>2009. március 26. Jemen <DD>2009. július 7. – Szuez <DD>2009. szeptember 19. – Szlovénia (Koper)(forrás wikipedia, net)







</DD>
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h167pT8u_Cg&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h167pT8u_Cg&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="280" height="185"></embed></object>

*Vannak álmok, amiket ha igazán akarunk*...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 21)

*Május elején nem pólózik az elődöntős mezőny*
2010. 04. 20. 16.43

<RIGHT> 




*A hétvégén kezdődik a Vodafone férfi vízilabda ob I-ben a rájátszás, szombat-szerda játéknapokkal, de május elsején nem szállnak medencébe az elődöntőben érdekelt csapatok.*

A honi szövetség keddi tájékoztatása szerint az ünnepi "munkaszünet" csak a négy legjobb gárdára vonatkozik, az 5-8., és a 9-11. helyekért május elsején is rendeznek mérkőzéseket.

A szombati nyitányon (16:15 ó) az alapszakaszgyőztes Eger a Bitskey-uszodában fogadja a negyedikként zárt Ferencvárost, míg a bajnoki címvédő Vasas mint az alapetap másodikja este (19:45 ó) csap össze a harmadik helyezett Szegeddel, a Komjádi átépítése miatt az átmeneti otthonának számító Szőnyi úti vasutas uszodában.

Az elődöntőben amúgy 10 pont elérése a cél, a felek az "alapból" magukkal hozott egymás elleni mérleggel indulnak neki a csatározásnak, vagyis az Eger-FTC duóban 4-1-ről, a Vasas-Szeged kettős esetében pedig 1-4-ről rajtol a párharc a döntőbe jutásért.

A másik két rájátszós részlegben más a forgatókönyv: ott az érintettek alapszakaszos pozíciójuknak megfelelően úgynevezett bónuszpontokkal startolnak, így az 5. Honvéd 12, a 6. Szolnok 9, a 7. BVSC 6, a 8. Újpest pedig 3 ponttal vág neki az egymás elleni oda-visszavágós, körmeccses rendszerű sorozatnak. Hasonló módon hat fordulót játszanak a csapatok az alsóházban is, ahol a 9. Pécs 12, a 10. OSC 9, a 11., utolsó Szentes pedig 6 ponttal kezd.

A legjobb négy playoffjának játéknapjai: április 24., 28., s ha szükséges, május 5. és 8. Az 5-8., illetve a 9-11. helyért mérkőzők hat fordulójának dátuma: április 24., 28., május 1., 5., 8. és 12.
* A playoff szombati, 1. fordulós "órarendje":
az 1-4. helyért:*

*ZF-Eger - FTC-Fisher Klíma 16:15 ó
*TEVA-Vasas-Plaket - Szeged-Beton VE, Szőnyi út 18:15 ó

*az 5-8. helyért:
*​*
**Domino Honvéd - UNIQA-UTE, Kőér utca 18 ó
*BVSC-Zugló-Atlantis Casino - Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP VSC, Szőnyi út 19:45 ó

*a 9-11. helyért:*

*OSC - Bodrogi Bau-IOS-Szentesi VK, Hajós uszoda 19 ó
*(szabadnapos: Pécsi Vízmű-PVSK-Fűszért)
A nőknél a legjobb négy csapat körmérkőzéses formában dönt a bajnoki címről. Jelenleg két fordulón van túl a mezőny, az utolsó fordulót május 15-én rendezik meg, s nagy valószínűséggel az aznapi kör rangadója, a Szentes és a címvédő Dunaújváros összecsapása határoz majd az első helyről.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 21)

*Az olimpia előtt még úszó vb-t is rendezne Rio*
*2010. 04. 21. 09.46*

* <RIGHT> *




*Úszó-világbajnokságnak adna otthont a 2016-os olimpia előtti évben Rio de Janeiro.*

A brazil sportági szövetség (CBDA) kedden küldte el pályázati anyagát az úszósportot irányító nemzetközi szervezetnek, a FINA-nak.

A kandidálást feltétel nélkül támogatja Carlos Nuzman, a Brazil Olimpiai Bizottság, egyben a hat év múlva esedékes nyári ötkarikás játékok szervezőbizottságának elnöke.

"Reméljük, hogy egy újabb nagy eseményt kap meg Brazília. Amennyiben egy évvel az olimpiát megelőzően megrendezhetnénk az úszó-világbajnokságot, tesztelhetnénk magunkat a nagy előadásra" - fogalmazott a sportvezető.
A FINA a jövő évi, sanghaji világbajnokság idején dönt a 2015-ös házigazdáról.

Brazíliában 2014-ben labdarúgó-vb lesz.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 21)

*35 ország legjobbjai érkeznek az idei MOL Világkupára*
*2010. 04. 21. 19.44 *


* <RIGHT> *




*Május 28. és 30. között ismét Szegeden randevúzik a kajak-kenu sport elitje. A Maty-éri MOL Világkupán 35 ország legjobbjai teszik vízre hajóikat.*


Tavaly júniusban minden idők legjobb magyar szereplését produkálták kajakosaink és kenusaink a Maty-éren megrendezett MOL Világkupán. A mérleg 13 arany-, 4 ezüst- és 4 bronzérem volt, nem mellesleg aranyszállítóinknak hét olimpiai számban sikerült a dobogó tetejére állni. Versenyzőink számára kiemelt fontosságú viadal minden évben a MOL Világkupa, hiszen a magyar szurkolók által teremtett hangulat, a kiváló atmoszféra, a versenyt övező médiaérdeklődés vetekszik még a legjobban szervezett világbajnokságokéval is. Nem véletlen, hogy az idény egyik legjobb versenyeként aposztrofálják idehaza és külföldön is a MOL Világkupát.

*A május 28. és 30. között megrendezésre kerülő verseny a második lesz az idei Vk-programban, és az időzítésnek köszönhetően a Maty-érre várható a legnépesebb nemzetközi mezőny. Az előzetes nevezések alapján 35 ország legjobbjai látogatnak el Magyarországra, *ahol a versenyzők számára lehetőség nyílik majd arra, hogy az idei Európa- és világbajnokság előtt feltérképezzék az új olimpiai program által meglehetősen átalakult, szakosodott világelitet.

Az MKKSZ a verseny szervezőjeként idén is igyekszik színvonalas kiszolgálást nyújtani a helyszínre érkező vagy éppen a televízió, illetve a számítógép előtt helyet foglaló szurkolók számára. Érdemes a helyszínen átélni a Maty-éri verseny különleges hangulatát, ám aki mindezt nem teheti meg, a Magyar Televízióban élőben kísérheti figyelemmel az eseményeket és az interneten is on-line követhetőek lesznek a versenyeredmények.
A magyar szövetség nem mellesleg a viadalt megelőző egy hónapban újszerű, különleges kampánnyal igyekszik majd felhívni a figyelmet a Világkupára.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 23)

*Vasárnap evezős évadnyitó a Margitszigeten*

*Az évadnyitó tradicionálisan az I. világháborúban elesett egykori evezősök emlékköveinek megkoszorúzásával veszi kezdetét.*

*A Danubius Nemzeti Hajósegylet, a Magyar és a Budapesti Evezős Szövetség, illetve a Budapesti Egyetemi és Főiskolai Sportszövetség immár 20. alkalommal rendezi meg évadnyitóját, a gróf Széchenyi István-emlékversenyt és sportnapot vasárnap a Margitszigeten.
* 
A DNHE klubháza és a Wesselényi csónakház körüli területen 9:30 órakor kezdődő programsorozat keretében több versenyszámot is végigizgulhatnak az érdeklődők.

Az egyik leglátványosabbnak a "Fapados Oxford-Cambridge" ígérkezik, ennek keretében cégek csapatai mérik össze tudásukat a Dunán. A számot a XVIII. századi angol királyi tízevezősök mintájára készült hajókban rendezik, a táv 500 méter lesz.​Ezen kívül lesz még férfi nyolcas, női négypárevezős, serdülő vegyes kormányos négypárevezős, családi túra kettes és egyetemi fixüléses tízevezős futam is. Az érdeklődök emellett ergométeren és kispályás fociban is összemérhetik erejüket.

Az évadnyitó tradicionálisan az I. világháborúban elesett egykori evezősök emlékköveinek megkoszorúzásával veszi kezdetét.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 23)

*Férfi vízilabda Interliga: fölényes FTC-siker a Kosice ellen*

<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:FR;} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*A Ferencváros hazai pályán 14–5-re nyert a Hornets Kosice ellen a férfi vízilabda Interligában.*

*FÉRFI VÍZILABDA INTERLIGA*

*FTC–Hornets Kosice 14–5 (3–0, 5–1, 4–3, 2–1)*
*Népliget. V.:* Németh András, Jan Bohat

*FTC:* Jászberényi – Mátyás 2, Babay 3, Balatoni 1, Tóth M. 1, Georgescu 2, Veszelovszky 1. Cs.: Decker Attila, Máthé B., Bús, Tóth B. 2, Czigány 2. *Edző:* Godova Gábor

*Hornets Kosice: *Galis – Vidumanszky, Ligotsky, Kusko, Zareva 1, Famera 1, Surim. Cs.: Hazui Shota 2, Kedro, Somsag, Rosicky, Oros, Irei Khan 1, Kozar.* Edző:* Kaid Róbert, Stefan Dabrovsky

*Gól – emberelőnyből:* 7/3, ill. 6/1
*Gól – ötméteresből: *1/1, ill. 2/1
*Kipontozódott:* Georgescu, ill. Somsag​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 24)

*A világbajnok úszó a Kaposvárnak drukkol *
2010. 04. 23. 19.57


 <RIGHT> 




*Világbajnok is drukkol szombaton a Kaposvár–Kecskemét férfi Extraliga-döntő harmadik mérkőzésén! Gyurta Dániel, olimpiai ezüstérmes úszó tavaly decemberben világcsúccsal nyert aranyat 200 méter mellen az Európa-bajnokságon. Emellett persze még több arannyal büszkélkedhet.*


Gyurtával a röplabdameccs után is találkozhatnak az érdeklődők és az autogramvadászok. A mérkőzésen kisorsolt Diamant-ajándékokat is tőle vehetik át a szerencsés nyertesek. Gyurta Dániel egykori edzőjének, Virth Balázsnak köszönhetően látogat el a szombati mérkőzésre. A kaposvári származású úszóedző a Jövő SC-ben neveli a magyar úszósport utánpótlását. Ez a klub 2004 óta meghatározó szerepet tölt be nem csak a magyar, hanem az európai és a világ úszósportjában.

Kaposvár első felnőtt női világbajnokát, Kovács Zsófiát is a nézőtéren üdvözölhetik a drukkerek, akik kilátogatnak a szombati mérkőzésre. A Középület-kivitelező Adorján SE válogatott sportolónője a 200 méteres uszonyos gyorsúszó számban bizonyult a világ legjobbjának tavaly Szentpéterváron. A világbajnoknő klubját is hosszú évek óta támogatja az ország legjobb röplabda csapata, a Diamant-Kaposvár névadó szponzora, az 1. Magyar Cukormanufaktúra Kft.

A bajnoki döntő harmadik mérkőzésének szünetében a bajnokokat köszöntik majd a cég tulajdonosai, Horváth Éva és Dr. Karl Schultes.

*Paralimpikonok is a helyszínen bíztatják a hazai csapatot. Kovácsné Solymossy Mária tanítványai várhatóan ott lesznek a 2012-es játékokon Londonban: Széchenyi András, Tapolcai Viktória és Csoszor Gábor.* Lehet, hogy nemcsak úszásban, hanem evezésben is indulnak, hiszen András pillanatnyilag a világ legjobb evezőse 1000 méteren.

A bajnoki döntő harmadik mérkőzésére a *Diamant-Kaposvár* vezetősége ingyenes belépést biztosít a szurkolók részére, ezzel is megköszönve egész éves támogatásukat, szurkolásukat.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 24)

*Szombaton Hídépítő Kupa Újpesten*
2010. 04. 23. 17.21


<RIGHT> 




*Rekordszámú nevezés érkezett előzetesen a 15. Hídépítő Kupára. Szombaton az utánpótlás versenyzőké az Újpesti-öböl. Immár tizenötödik alkalommal rendezik meg a Hídépítő Kupa utánpótlásversenyt szombaton (április 24.) reggel 9 és délután fél 4 között az Újpesti-öbölben.*


Előzetesen 850 nevezés érkezett a rendezőkhöz, ami túlszárnyal minden eddigi rekordot, nagyjából 30-35 egyesület utánpótláskorú versenyzői lesznek ott a rajtnál. Az Építők Margitszigeti Diák Kajak Klub és a KSI SE Kajak-Kenu szakosztálya közösen szervezi a hagyományos idénynyitót, amely mostanra az ország harmadik legnépesebb utánpótlásversenyévé nőtte ki magát.

*„Csak az országos utánpótlás bajnokságon és a diákolimpián indulnak többen, erre nagyon büszkék vagyunk” -* mesélte Szilárdi Katalin, a Hídépítő Kupa az egyik rendezője.

„A felnőttet kivéve minden korosztály indulhat, sőt az utánpótlás mellett a masters versenyzőknek is külön futamokat rendezünk. Ez az év első utánpótlás versenye, így alig várják a sportolók és az edzők, hogy felmérhessék, minként sikerült a téli felkészítés valamint a tavaszi vízi alapozás. Ráadásul a verseny távja is pontosan olyan, mint amire a felkészítés jelenlegi időszakában edzésmódszertani szempontból szükségük van a fiataloknak."

Szilárdi Katalin mellett Máté Attila és Agócs Mihály vállalnak főszerepet a szervezésből. Ahogy, az az elmúlt években is történt, idén is 15 percenként lesznek a rajtok, korosztályos bontásban. Pörgős, izgalmas és látványos verseny várható, mert mindig történik majd valami a pályán.

„Ha csak minden versenyzőt egy szülő elkísér, akkor is nagyjából 1000-en leszünk az öbölben, remélem idén is fantasztikus lesz a hangulat - folytatta Szilárd Katalin. Annyi a jelentkező, hogy 8 korosztályt már szét is kellett bontanunk, nem férnek el ugyanis egy bolyban a versenyzők.
Minden győztes megkapja a gyerekek között nagyon népszerű ’Itt jön a Hídépítő Kupa győztese’ feliratú pólót, amit aztán egész évben büszkén viselhetnek. A legjobbak természetesen éremdíjazásban is részesülnek, a Hídépítő Zrt. reklámajándékaiból pedig szinte minden indulónak jut majd.” 
Az utánpótlás és masters futamok mellett, az iskolai csoportok túrakenu versenyeken mérhetik össze az erejüket és az ügyességüket.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 24)

*Remekül úsznak a magyarok a spanyol bajnokságon*
2010. 04. 24. 13.45


 <RIGHT> 




*
Az augusztusi, budapesti Európa-bajnokságra készülő magyar úszók közül többen is az első helyen végeztek a spanyolok nyílt bajnokságának első két napján: nevezetesen Mutina Ágnes, Molnár Ákos és Verrasztó Dávid érdemelt ki aranyérmet!
*​*
*Mutina 200 méter gyorson hatalmas fölénnyel, a világ idei ötödik legjobb eredményével (1:57.71 p) diadalmaskodott Málagában, míg Verrasztó 400 m vegyesen elért ideje (4:14.81 p) a hatodik helyre jó a nemzetközi lajstromban.

Molnár egyéni csúcsát megközelítve győzött 100 m mellen (1:01.63 p), s jutott egy második hely is a magyaroknak Jakabos Zsuzsanna révén 400 m vegyesen (4:40.63 p), egy harmadik pedig Mutina jóvoltából, aki a nyitónapon 50 m gyorson 26.15 másodperces egyéni rekorddal érdemelte ki a bronzérmet.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 25)

*Férfi vízilabda ob I.: Vasas-győzelem a Szeged ellen*

A címvédő és a bajnoki alapszakaszban másodikként zárt Vasas nyerte a Vodafone férfi vízilabda ob I rájátszásának elődöntőjében a Szeged elleni párharc első mérkőzését szombaton. Ezzel a playoffos pontvadászatban 4-4-re egyenlített. A döntőbe jutáshoz 10 pont kell.

*Eredmény, rájátszás az 1-4. helyért, 1. játéknap:*

*TEVA-VasasPlaket – Szeged-Beton VE 7-5 (2-0, 4-1, 1-3, 0-1) 
góldobók:* Varga Dániel 3, Létay, Kis, Fülöp, Varga Dénes 1-1, illetve 
Molnár 3, Vindisch, Török 1-1

Az alapszakasz ezüst- és bronzérmesének párharca a Szeged 4-1-es pontelőnye mellett rajtolt. A Vasas rögtön az elején elhúzott, méghozzá a 2008-as olimpiai bajnok Varga Dániel triplájával, amelyet egy büntetőből, egy emberelőnyből és egy akcióból elért gólból "rakott össze". A Szeged nem találta a helyét, 0-4-nél szépített ugyan, de a nagyszünetre az ifjú Fülöp Bence akciógóljával 6-1-es Vasas-vezetésnél vonulhattak el a csapatok. Nagyjából egy félidő alatt eldőlni látszott a meccs.
A harmadik negyedben aztán megrázta magát a vendéggárda, s közelebb zárkózott a Vasaashoz (6-3). A Vasas 7-3 után kiengedett, magára húzta a feléledő szegedieket, akik a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Molnár Tamás vezérletével a negyedik játékrészben egészen 7-5-ig visszajöttek. A hajrában viszont már nem esett újabb gól, így a nyitányt a Vasas nyerte. A pólós párviadal második felvonását szerda este (18 ó) rendezik 
Szegeden.

További eredmény:
*az 5-8. helyért: 
Domino Honvéd - UNIQA-UTE 10-7 (1-1, 3-3, 4-1, 2-2)

*korábban:
*az 1-4. helyért:
ZF-Eger - FTC-Fisher Klíma 11-6 (3-1, 2-2, 3-1, 3-2)
Az állás: 7-1 az Eger javára*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 25)

*Női vízilabda ob I: otthon nyert a Dunaújváros, idegenben az Eger*
​ 
*A női élvonalbeli vízilabda-bajnokság (Vodafone ob I) rájátszásában az 1–4. helyért zajló küzdelemben az Eger idegenben, a Dunaújváros otthon tudott nyerni*​ 



<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*NŐI VÍZILABDA VODAFONE OB I, RÁJÁTSZÁS AZ 1–4. HELYÉRT*


​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*UVSE–ZF-EGER 10–16 (2–6, 2–4, 2–4, 4–2)*


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Széchy uszoda, 30* néző. *V: *Horváth Cs., Vojvoda I.


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*UVSE:* Gangl – Fajtha, KOCSIS L. 3, Pardi, Gaál, Korényi, KISTELEKI H. 4. *Cs: *Bolonyai (kapus), Kökény 1, Fülöp K. 2, Sikter, Adamik, Mecseki, Kumi. *Edző:* Áts Bertalan


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*EGER: *Serfőző – Bene K. 1, ANTAL D. 5, FLINT 3, Pócsi, Czigány 2, ZIJAKOVA 3. *Cs:* Szabó I. (kapus), Jenes 1, Balla Á. 1, Feredi, Veréb, Vályi. *Edző: *Kelemen Attila


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Gól – emberelőnyből:* 8/1, ill. 12/4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Gól – ötméteresből:* 2/–, ill. 2/1


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*MESTERMÉRLEG*


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Áts Bertalan:* – Két meghatározó játékosunk is betegség miatt hiányzott, nélkülük ennyire voltunk képesek.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Kelemen Attila: *– Reális eredmény született, egy nagyobb különbségű győzelem is benne volt a mérkőzésben.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*DUNAÚJVÁROSI FŐISKOLA-DVCSH–*

*HUNGERIT-METALCOM-SZENTESI VK 11–9 (2–2, 3–4, 3–2, 3–1)*
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 68548, NSO_468X180_VÍZILABDA --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=68548&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=68548&ord=10510857"></SCRIPT>​

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>*Dunaújváros, 200 *néző. *V: *Bors, Fekete


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*DUNAÚJVÁROS: *Kasó – KESZTHELYI 5, Poszkoli 1, BRÁVIK F., SZŰCS 3, BENKŐ T. 2, Menczinger. *Cs:* Ács, Polák, Kovács D., Berta, Huszka, Papalexisz. *Edző:* Mihók Attila


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*SZENTES: *Jankovics – Kövér Kis 1, GYŐRI 2, TAKÁCS O. 3, KOTOVA 2, Tóth A. 1, Hevesi. *Cs:* Miskolczi, Pengő. *Edző:* Zantleitner Krisztina


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Gól – emberelőnyből: *11/5, ill. 6/2


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Gól – ötméteresből:* –, ill. 1/1


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Kipontozódott: *Pengő (19. p)



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=middle>*MESTERMÉRLEG*


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Mihók Attila:* – Nagyon fontos mérkőzés volt, bár a bajnokságot még nem nyertük meg. A győzelem értékét növeli, hogy bár többször is hátrányban voltunk, sikerült felállni.


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Zantleitner Krisztina:* – Gratulálok a Dunaújvárosnak, tanulságos mérkőzés volt, dolgozunk tovább!</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- .cikkbody -->​






​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 27)

*Női vízilabda bajnokság rájátszás: Poszkoli Rita csapatkapitány nyilatkozata*
2010. 04. 26. 15.35


 <RIGHT> 




*"A 3. negyedig kiegyenlített volt a küzdelem. Az utolsó negyedben tudtunk magunk javára fordítani a meccset."*


"Nehéz mékőzésen nyertünk, és szereztük meg a 3 pontot, ami a bajnokság végkimenetelét tekintve nagyon fontos lehet. Jövő héten ha nyerünk Újpesten, akkor behozhatatlan előnnyel vezethetjük a tabellát, és teher nélkül játszhatjuk le az utolsó meccseinket. De addig is csak a feladatainkra, a következő mérkőzésre gondolunk, és csak az utolsó mérkőzés után beszélhetünk bajnoki cím védésről, addig csak álmodunk róla!"

A DF-DVCSH felnőtt női vízilabda csapat következő mérkőzése az UVSE együttese ellen lesz Budapesten 2010. május 01-én szombaton.

*DF ELCO DVCSH - Hungerit Metalcom Szentes 11:9
*( 2-2, 3-4, 3-2, 3-1 )

*góllövök:*
Keszthelyi 5; Szücs 3; Benkő 2; Poszkoli 1; ill. Takács 3; Kotova , Györi 2-2; Kövér-Kiss, Tóth 1-1​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 27)

*Idén még biztos az egyes a fő száma Kucserának*
2010. 04. 26. 20.21






 <RIGHT> 




*A hétfő reggelt még Budapesten a Sportkórházban indította Kucsera Gábor, aki megejtette a szokásos sportorvosi ellenőrzést. A kedd azonban már Szolnokon köszönt rá, hiszen Sári Nándor csapata a Tisza-parti városban folytatja a felkészülést az idényre.*
*Túl vannak a dunavarsányi központi edzéseken. Milyen tapasztalatokat szerzett?*






- Kellemeseket – mondja Kucsera Gábor. – Egyre jobb formában érzem magam, egyre jobb technikával evezek. Sári Nándi segítségével sikerült magam mögött hagyni néhány rossz beidegződést, kijavítottuk a hibáimat, és most sokkal gazdaságosabban evezek. Persze ez a javulás az időmérések során még nem jelentkezett. A szövetségi kapitány felmérésein általában a legjobb hat között voltam, de ez egyáltalán nem zavar. Sőt, kifejezetten örülök neki, hogy még nem vagyok csúcsformában. Az érzéseimre hagyatkozom, és azt mondhatom: jó úton haladok.





*Néhány hét múlva Szolnokon a rangsoroló versenyen már élesben szerepelnek. Mekkora hangsúlyt fektet erre a versenyre és a szegedi Világkupára?*


- A szolnoki rangsorolón 1000 egyesben és Kammerer Zolival 500 párosban állok majd rajthoz, és bár utóbbi szám is fontos az életemben, mivel lekerült az olimpiai programról már természetesen nem olyan hangsúlyos a felkészülésünkben. Bár nagyon szeretem a szegedi Világkupákat és csodálatos érzés ilyen hazai közönség előtt szerepelni, nem dőlök a kardomba, ha esetleg nem szerepelek jól, vagy nem leszek ott a Maty-éri versenyen. Gondolom nem meglepő, hogy elsősorban a válogatókon és a világversenyeken szeretnénk csúcsformába lenni.






*Önnel kapcsolatban az emberben mindig ott motoszkál a kérdés, hogy jó döntést hozott-e akkor, amikor a Kammerer Zoltánnal alkotott sikerpárost félretette az egyéni szereplés miatt.*


- Nem csak önben motoszkál. Bennem is nap, mint nap felvetődik ez a kérdés, és bevallom, néha össze is szorul a gyomrom tőle. De hát én kerestem, és én választottam magamnak ezt az új kihívást. Úgy hiszem, az idén megkapom a választ arra, hogy érdemes-e erőltetni az egyes indulást. Ha az Európa-bajnokságon érmet szerzek és a világbajnokságon ott leszek a dobogó közelében, akkor van jövőm ezer egyesben. Ha nem, át kell értékelnem a lehetőségeimet és a céljaimat.



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 27)

*Katalin sűrű programja*
2010. 04. 26. 14.01






 <RIGHT> 




*Kovács Katalin túl van a tavasz nehezén, izgatottan készül a versenyszezonra, de haza is húzza a szíve, hiszen otthon kis „csöppségek” várják.*



Egyelőre Dunavarsány a bázisa Csipes Ferenc csoportjának, de a tavaly szenzációs idényt produkáló edző lányai hamarosan Ráckevére költöznek, ahol – az elmúlt szezonhoz hasonlóan – folytatják a felkészülést a szolnoki rangsoroló versenyre. Legjobb versenyzője Kovács Katalin a szokásos szintet hozza, igaz, különösképpen nem kell hangolnia a szolnoki viadalra, hiszen Storcz Botond válogatási elvei alapján (az olimpiai számokban világbajnoki címet szerző versenyzők A egységként automatikusan indulói a Világkupának) világbajnoki címvédőként K-1 500 méteren és a négyes tagjaként is ott lesz majd a május végi Maty-éri MOL Vk-n. Ez a tudat persze nem eredményez aktív „láblógatást”, hiszen tudja: az idén is nagy kihívások várnak rá.





*„A tavasz nehezén már túl vagyok* – *mondja Kovács Katalin. – Hogy mit jelent ez? Engem rendesen elfáraszt az átállás a téli munkáról a vízi edzésekre, de a törökországi edzőtáborban már átestem a nehezén, vagyis köszönöm szépen jól vagyok. Persze ettől függetlenül a délutáni pihenőidőmet többnyire alvással töltöm, a kikészített dvd első öt percében már aludni szoktam.”*





A Csipes Ferenc által diktált edzésprogram „kiadósnak” mondható. Persze függ az időjárástól is, hogy éppen hol lelhetőek fel a lányok. Hűvös időben hosszabb kajakozások, futás és kondi szerepel a programon, derűsebb napokon jöhetnek a rövidebb szakaszok, és az sem szakmai titok: előfordult már, hogy pályát is teljesítettek a versenyzők.





És hogy milyen távokat célzott meg a 2010-es évre kétszeres olimpiai bajnokunk?

*„A felkészülés ezen szakaszában mindig azt mondom: a lényeg, hogy egyesben készüljek fel tökéletesen. Ha egyesben jó vagyok, az hozza a többi számot is magával – magyarázza a versenyzőnő. – Natasával az idén még nem ültünk páros hajóba, az elkövetkező hetekben egyeztetjük majd a lehetőségeinket és a terveinket. Úgy hiszem, most egy kicsit sűrűbb lesz a programom, mert bár még nem beszéltünk erről Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitánnyal, a Világkupa előtt négyes edzéseket is meg kell ejtenünk.”*

A sűrűbb programról pedig az otthoniak is gondoskodtak. Kovács Katalin kutyája, Siba ugyanis hét kölyköt szült, amíg a versenyzőnő Törökországban edzőtáborozott.





*„Számomra tökéletes, hogy Dunavarsányban és Ráckevén edzünk, mert így gyakrabban láthatom Sibát és a nálunk maradt kölyköket – mondja Kovács Katalin. – Igaz, ez sem tart örökké, mert, ha már nem szopnak a kutyusok, elajándékozzuk őket. Pedig olyan helyesek, hogy szinte egész nap dédelgetné őket az ember.”*




​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 27)

*IV. Vass István Emlékverseny*

*Kedves sporttársak!

Hagyományainkhoz híven idén is megrendezzük szeretett Pista bátyánk emlékére a IV. Vass István emlékversenyt.*​*Helyszín:* *Csepeli KKE vízitelep, Bp. XXI. Hollandi út 16.*


*Időpont: 2010 május 1. péntek 9 óra*

*Versenyszámok:* (csak masters)

C-2 500 m 40 év alatt
40-50 év között
50 év fölött
K-2 500 m nevezéstől függően csináljuk meg a korosztályba sorolást

*Díjazás:* érem
Vándorkupa a kenu számokban
*A 40 év alatti korosztálynak Kolonics György vándorkupa*

A versenyt 10 óra körül szeretnénk elkezdeni, ezért kérek mindenit, hogy időben érkezzen. Hajókat korlátozott számban tudunk biztosítani, de a legjobb, ha hoztok magatokkal. A verseny után kiváló hajóépítő mesterünk Valentin István bográcsgulyással és csapolt sörrel vár mindenkit, aki együtt emlékszik velünk e kiváló edzőre a csepeli kajak telep mindenesére VASS ISTVÁNRA.
Nevezéseket küldhettek telefonra, de a helyszínen is elfogadjuk. Jó szórakozást kívánunk mindenkinek.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 28)

*A delfinkirály éppen a nagyobbik baltát kereste!*
2010. 04. 27. 08.36





 <RIGHT> 
*Éppen a nagyobbik baltát kereste Tumpek György (képünkön balról, mellette Mitró György olimpiai ezüstérmes úszó), amikor megérkeztem szigethalmi családi házához. Az egykori delfinkirály ijedtségem láttán azonnal megnyugtató magyarázattal is szolgált.*





- Éveken át nagyon szépen fejlődött a kertemben egy fügefa, amelynek azután hirtelen és számomra érthetetlen módon vége lett - magyarázta a 81 éves, jó erőben lévő házigazda. - Így azután ki kell vágnom. Már körül ástam, de még a nagyobb gyökereket el kell vagdossam...
A fügefa maradványai néhány óráig még a földben maradtak, a balta nem lépett működésbe, inkább beszélgettünk. Volt miről.
- Kemény gyerekkorom volt, több helyen is laktunk. Apám kalapos mester, anyám pedig kalapvarrónő volt - mesélte a házigazda. - A vízzel közelebbi kapcsolatba a Dunakeszi Műhelytelep területén volt bérelt vikendház révén kerültem. Egész nyáron ott voltam, naphosszat a derékig érő vízbe ugráltunk. Amikor a környékbeli gyümölcsfákat megkopasztottuk, megesett, hogy négy kilométert is kellett futnom az üldözők elől.

* - A derékig érő vízben nem kellett úsznia.*

- Egyszer azután váratlanul kimélyítették a medret, én pedig elmerültem. Végül kikeveredetem - így tanultam meg úszni. Tizenegy éves voltam, amikor apám elvitt a Rudas fürdőbe. Ettől kezdve úszkáltam rendszeresen. 1944-ben kerültem a Csepeli MTK-ba, közben ott lettem szerszámkészítő ipari tanuló. Nemsokára kaptam napi egy óra munkaidő kedvezményt. 1948-ban igazoltam a Mávagba, ettől kezdve már a Margitszigetre járhattam edzésre.

* - Az igazi fordulatot az 1950-es év hozta meg pályafutásában.*
- A Budapesti Honvéd ekkor hívta életre sportszázadát, én pedig a híres Sárosi Imre kezei alá kerültem. Ekkoriban háton és gyorson már egyaránt az ország első négy úszója közé számítottam, de az edzéseken nem akartam megszakadni.

* - Végül mégis csak nekidurálta magát?*
- Egy alkalommal Sárosi kerek-perec közölte velem: ”Csibészekkel nem foglalkozom!” Nagy nehezen kikunyeráltam, adjon nekem három hónapot. Amikor megegyeztünk, beosztott Székely Éva mellé. Attól kezdve többet nem került szóba a menesztésem.

* - Miként került képbe a pillangó?*

- Az 1950-es téli fedettpályás bajnokság előtt jutottunk arra, hogy pillangó több esélyem lehet, mint háton vagy gyorson. Végül Székely Éva javaslatára pénzfeldobás döntött a pillangó javára, ahol azután az első számú versenyző, Németh Sándor legyőzésével mutatkoztam be.

* - 1951-ben már négyszeres magyar bajnok lett, majd a berlini Főiskolai Vb-n is háromszor állhatott fel a dobogó tetejére. A helsinki olimpiára mégsem jutott ki.*

- Mindig én voltam a nagy igazmondó, állandóan járt a szám és ez nem mindenkinek tetszett. Miután az utolsó percben itthon felejtettek Helsinkiből, rájöttem, legalább néha hallgatni is kell tudni!

* - A Nemzetközi Úszó Szövetség 1953 elején forradalmasította a pillangóúszást a delfin lábtempó bevezetésével.*

- Ekkor már nagyon jól repesztettem. A harminchármas medencében 19 másodpercen belül úsztam egy hosszt. A bukaresti VIT versenyein két számban is győztem, az 1954-es, torinói Európa-bajnokságon pedig a 200 méteres táv első kontinensbajnoka lettem.

* - 1956-ban az olimpia első számú esélyesének tartották, végül csak bronzérmes lett Melbourne-ben.*

- Az előfutamban még olimpiai csúcsot úsztam, később azonban kiütközött a megfelelő taktika hiánya. Egyébként pedig a 200 méter nekem túl hosszú táv volt, száz méteren sokkal nagyobb eséllyel rajtolhattam volna.

* - Elégedett sportpályafutása eredményeivel? *
- Még véletlenül sem. Ha a 100 méter olimpiai táv, sokkal többre juthattam volna.

* - Az 1958-as visszavonulása után húsz évig edzősködött klubjában, a Budapesti Honvédban.*

- Voltak jó versenyzőim, így Kiricsi János, Gulrich József, Kucsera Gábor, de egy ideig nálam úszott a jelenlegi szövetségi kapitány, Kiss László is. A legnagyobb tehetség alighanem a mellúszó Kiss Éva volt; neki az olimpiai dobogóra kellett volna felállnia.

* - 1977 óta nyugdíjas, ennek már több mint harminc esztendeje, azóta ismét Tumpeck György a hivatalos neve.*
- Amikor leszereltem, elővették a régi papírjaimat, így kaptam vissza a „c” betűt. Egyébként 1985-ben költöztünk ide a feleségemmel. Akkor itt egy műveletlen grund volt - meg lehet nézni, milyen szép kertet alakítottam itt ki. Imádom az állatokat, valamikor réges-régen még nyulakat és sertéseket is tartottam. Szenvedélyes horgász vagyok, amíg lépni tudok, reszkethetnek a halak.

* - Mire marad még ideje? *
- A tévén minden sporteseményt megnézek. Kézilabda, súlyemelés vagy éppen ökölvívás, nekem egyre megy. A német adókon pedig elsősorban az állatokkal foglalkozó adásokat keresem.
​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 28)

*Budapesten játsza soron következő mérkőzését a DF-DVCSH női vízilabda csapata* 
2010. 04. 27. 13.29

<RIGHT> 




*A tét nem kevés, hiszen bajnoki címvédőként érkezik majd az UVSE otthonában a Dunaújváros csapata.*


A versenyszabályzat és a bajnokság lebonyolításának rendszerében a pontok számítanak a helyezés végső eldöntésében, mely szerint a szombati mérkőzés megnyerését követően a Dunaújváros megtarthatja méltán megérdemelt első helyét az Országos Női Bajnokságban.

Azonban a rájátszásból még vannak e mérkőzést követően is fordulók, mely két mérkőzés közül talán legfontosabb az utolsó hazai bajnoki mérkőzés 2010. május 8-án Dunaújvárosban 17 órai kezdettel, melyre minden kedves szurkoló ellátogathat.
A mérkőzés negyedeiben egy-egy üveg pezsgőt sorolnak ki a nézők között. Fontos hogy a mérkőzés megtekintése ezen a napon ingyenes lesz és felhívjuk minden kedves látogató figyelmét, hogy ne felejtse el elkérni a tombola szelvényét majd a bejáratnál.

Fontos információ még, hogy a magyar női vízilabda válogatott szövetségi kapitány is megtekinti a mérkőzést és szívesen válaszol az újságírók kérdéseire 16:30 tól az uszodában a mérkőzés kezdetéig.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)

*Súlyos baleset az női vízilabda edzésen *
2010. 04. 28. 17.15


 <RIGHT> 






*Sajnálatos baleset rázta meg a DF-DVCSH felnőtt női vízilabda csapat tegnap délutáni edzését. Egy taktikai feladat gyakorlása közben Benkő Tímea súlyosan megsérült a bal tenyerén.*

A lövőgyakorlat közben összeütközött a védő játékos vállával, a gyűrűs és a középső ujja között szétnyílt a bal tenyere. A kórházban 6 öltéssel sikeresen összevarrták a volt válogatott s jelenleg a Dunaújváros egyik meghatározó játékosának a kézfejét.

Így a továbbiakban ő rá sajnos egyenlőre nem számíthat a csapat és Mihók Attila edző.

*Mielőbbi gyógyulást kívánunk neki!*


*Szegedn nyert kiütéssel a Vasas*
2010. 04. 28. 20.15

 <RIGHT> 






*A férfi vízilabda Vodafone ob I rájátszásának szerdai, második játéknapján a bajnoki címvédő Vasas és az ezúttal házigazda Szeged összecsapását a fővárosiak nyerték, így 7-4-es vezetésre tettek szert a 10 pontig tartó párharcban.*

A pályaelőnnyel és a hazai szurkolói kórus támogatásával a háta mögött a hazaiak a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok center, Molnár Tamás pazar csavargóljával szereztek vezetést, de az eltiltása után visszatért pekingi ötkarikás aranyérmes Varga Dénes két akciógóljával az angyalföldi alakulat átvette a vezetést (1-2).

A második nyolc percben a Vasas egy másik 2008-as olimpiai bajnoka, a center Kis Gábor átlövésből tovább növelte a piros-kékek előnyét (1-3), miközben a szegediek több emberelőnyös lehetőségüket is elpuskázták. Molnár keze azonban nem remegett meg (2-3), csakhogy az idősebbik Varga-fivér, Dániel is bevette a kaput - ráadásul két ízben is, és egyformán akcióból - a meglepően magabiztos Vasas részéről. Mivel a vendéglátók támadójátéka vérszegény maradt, a nagyszünetre 2-5-ös állásnál vonulhattak el a csapatok.

A folytatásban is sokkal jobb volt a vendég együttes, a harmadik negyedet három góllal nyerte a Vasas, a Szeged teljesen összeroppant, így nem volt esélye a felzárkózásra.
A Vasas így egyetlen győzelemre került a döntőbe jutástól.

*  Vodafone férfi ob I, rájátszás, 2. játéknap:
elődöntő:*​*
Szeged-Beton VE - TEVA-Vasas-Plaket 3-10 (1-2, 1-3, 0-3, 1-2)
góldobók:​*Molnár 2, Török 1, illetve Varga Dénes, Varga Dániel, Katonás 2-2, Kis, Hosnyánszky, Kovács, Takács

*később:
*FTC-Fisher Klíma - ZF-Eger, Népliget 19 ó

* az 5-8. helyért:*
UNIQA-UTE - BVSC-Zugló-Atlantis Casino 19 ó
Domino Honvéd - Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP VSC, Kőér utca 19:30 ó

* a 9-11. helyért:
*OSC-Opus-Via - Pécsi Vízmű-PVSK-Fűszért, Hajós uszoda 20:30 ó


*Mégis közvetíti a nyári úszó Eb-t a MTV*
2010. 04. 28. 15.25

<RIGHT> 






*Korábbi döntését megváltoztatva a Magyar Televízió mégis közvetíti az augusztusi, budapesti úszó-, műúszó-, műugró-, s balatonfüredi hosszútávúszó Európa-bajnokságot.*


Az ügyben - derült ki az MTV szerdai sajtóközleményéből - egyhangú szavazással döntött a kuratórium, amelynek elnöksége szerdai ülésén jóváhagyta az eszközök bérlésére vonatkozó közbeszerzési eljárás megindítását, és megadta a sportfőszerkesztőség számára az engedélyt a munka megkezdéséhez.

Tavaly december elején az MTV visszalépett a hazai Eb közvetítésétől anyagi nehézségeire hivatkozva, minek következtében a rendezési jog elvesztésének veszélye is felmerült, mivel a tévés garancia volt az egyik alapfeltétele a magyar házigazdaságnak.

Az új helyzet azt jelenti, hogy a kontinensbajnokságot élőben sugározza az m1 és az m2. A közlemény kitér rá, hogy az MTV úgynevezett host broadcastere, házigazda közvetítője lesz a kontinensbajnokságnak, vagyis az ő képeit veszi át a világon minden tévétársaság. Az augusztus 4. és 15. közötti közvetítésekhez kapcsolódó technikai elvárásokat az MTV ezúttal anyagi okokból nem teljesítheti túl, de biztosítja a nemzetközi szövetség által meghatározott sztenderdet. Az eseményről hagyományos SD minőségben, 16:9-es képarányban közvetít; az úszóversenyeket 18, a műugrást pedig 13 kamera segítségével mutatja be, amelyek között lesz víz alatti felvételt készítő, a pálya mellett, valamint afelett futó is.

Az MTV közleményében az is olvasható, hogy az Országgyűlés 2009 végén úgy döntött, 50 százalékkal csökkenti a nemzeti köztelevízió szabadon felhasználható központi forrásait. Ezt követően az úszó Európa-bajnokság közvetítési jogait értékesítő EBU, az Európai Műsorszolgáltatók Szövetsége felajánlotta, hogy saját műsorgyártó egysége lebonyolítja a közvetítést. Az MTV árajánlatot kért a szervezettől, de kiderült, hogy ez a megoldás közel kétszer annyiba kerülne a magyar köztévé számára, mintha saját erőforrásból teljesítené a 2008-ban vállalt kötelezettséget.

A szakmai követelményeknek megfelelő, és a kuratórium által is jóváhagyott költségterv végösszege várhatóan meghaladja a bruttó 300 millió forintot.
A 2006-os magyarországi úszó Eb-t szintén az MTV közvetítette.

* "Nagyon örülök, hogy az ismert nehézségei ellenére a Magyar Televízió - eredeti szándéka szerint - mégis biztosítja a közvetítést - reagált a hírre Gyárfás Tamás, a Magyar Úszó Szövetség elnöke az MTI megkeresésére. - A mögöttünk álló időszakról csak annyiban szeretnék szólni, hogy négy éve az MTV stábja kitűnően helytállt. A 2006. évi budapesti úszó Eb-t magas színvonalon közvetítették, akkor két aranyat nyertek Cseh László révén a magyar úszók. Biztos vagyok abban, hogy most még több hazai siker lesz, melyek a tévé jóvoltából óriási örömet szereznek az egész országnak."
*

*Evezés: Meglepetés-eredmények nélkül zajlott a Velence-tavi felmérő*






*Az április 17-ei kishajós tájékoztató versenyen 20 egyesület evezősei álltak rajthoz, hogy képet adjanak felkészültségükről. A két kilométeres velencei felmérőn a hajóegységek kialakítása volt a cél, az eredmények nem okoztak különösebb meglepetést.*

- Óriási meglepetések nem születtek a kishajós tájékoztatón. Tavalyhoz hasonlóan férfi könnyűsúlyú egypárban a váci Galambos Péter nyert a bajai Varga Tamás előtt, a váci Szabó Kati pedig utcahosszal verte mezőnyét. Női könnyűsúlyban a csepeli Hajdú Zsuzsa magabiztosan ért célba a Danubius Nemzeti Hajós Egylet evezőse, Alliquander Anna előtt. Ifiknél a győri Gyimes Kriszta papírforma-győzelmét emelném ki. Egyedül a győri - csepeli Krepesics Péter - Vermes Péter kormányos nélküli kettes okozott némi csalódást a harmadik helyével, tőlük többet vártam, ebben a száman a bajai Dimitrás István - Veréb Dávid egység volt a legjobb. A csapatok tesztelése Szegeden folytatódik a május elsejei hétvégén, egy nemzetközi verseny alkalmával – értékelt Ficsor László szövetségi kapitány.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=780 height="100%" valign="top"><TBODY><TR><TD width=10>




</TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD colSpan=4>




</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=white vAlign=top width=420>*



*

*<!-- (C)2000-2009 Gemius SA - gemiusAudience / sportforum.hu / Aloldalak --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//--><![CDATA[//><!--var pp_gemius_identifier = new String('nc1FBDMU.cQp1foSSu4.ItU6P8IBobuldz1hY9WapGP.u7');//--><!]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://sportforum.hu/actualmedia/xgemius.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=javscript src="http://www.sportforum.hu/statisztika.php?portalid=2&cikkid=114411"></SCRIPT>*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">*Világmárka támogatja a kenesei dragon Eb-t*



 

 






</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">A Marinepool az Eb hivatalos sportruházati szállítója 

A dragon hajóosztály Európa-bajnokságára június 5-12. között kerül sor a Magyar Dragon Szövetség és a Kenese Marina Port VSE közös rendezésében.





A Marinepool márka lettt az idei évad legrangosabb hazai vitorlás sporteseménye, a dragon hajóosztály Balatonkenesén tartandó Európa-bajnokság hivatalos sportruházati szállítója.​ 
*"Rendkívül nagy örömünkre szolgál, hogy a vitorlás sportruházat egyik legnevesebb gyártója támogatja rendezvényünket" – mondta Náray Vilmos, az Erste Private Banking Dragon Európa-bajnokság versenyigazgatója. *



A verseny és a hajóosztály közvetlenül az Eb-t megelőző országos bajnokságának magyarországi partnere a Jóhajó, amely az Eb idején a versenyt lebonyolító Marina-Portban értékesítési sátrat is felállít majd.​ 


A Marinepool a világ egyik legnagyobb vitorlázóruházatot gyártó cége. A müncheni központú vállalat 37 ország több mint kétezer üzletében forgalmazza termékeit. A márka neve több világhírű vitorlásverseny nevét fémjelzi, többek közt a világ legszebb jachtjainak cannes-i seregszemléjét, a Regates Royalt.​ 


A Marinepool és a dragon hajóosztály kapcsolata is szoros. A márka egyik legismertebb képviselője a német Markus Wieser, aki több más címe mellett a dragon hajóosztály regnáló Európa-bajnoka is, és aki a balatonkenesei verseny egyik legnagyobb esélyese.​ 

A dragon hajóosztály Európa-bajnokságára június 5-12. között kerül sor a Magyar Dragon Szövetség és a Kenese Marina Port VSE közös rendezésében. A már befutott jelentkezések alapján az utóbbi évek legnagyobb nemzetközi vitorlázó mezőnye gyűlik össze Balatonkenese előtt, hogy összemérje tudását. 16 országból több mint 60 egység, köztük legalább tíz magyar hajó áll majd rajthoz. 





​


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)

*Kedvcsinálónak!*​ 
*vizisí dik mán szevasztok*

<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=240 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/WCGJV1dN29k&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>​ 


*Wrecked! Jet Boat Racing Nightmare*​ 
<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=240 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/_cAeQmm6FL8&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>​ 
*Aquaskipper *​ 
<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=240 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/SK1Yl7eEdNY&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>​ 
*Jet Ski Freestyle Show *​ 
<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=240 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/8R-NqcT_vs8&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 30)

*Egyéves eltiltást kapott a német úszóbajnok*
2010. 04. 29. 20.25 

 <RIGHT> 






*Egy évre szóló eltiltást kapott csütörtökön szervezetének magas tesztoszteronszintje miatt Sonja Schöber, a 100 m mellúszás német bajnoka.*

Az ország sportági szövetségének döntését követően Schöber azt mondta, nem doppingolt, s az elfogadott határértéket meghaladó hormonszintet természetes rendellenességnek nevezte, illetve egy diéta hatásának tulajdonította.

Az ellenőrzésen tavaly ősszel fennakadt úszó eltiltása november 5-én jár le, így biztosan kihagyja az augusztusi budapesti Európa-bajnokságot.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*Evezés: Varga Tamás új párjával fölénnyel nyerte vasárnapi futamát is*
2010. 05. 03. 16.23

<RIGHT> 






*A vasárnapi futamokkal befejeződött az első idei, jelentős nemzetközi evezősverseny, a Szegeden megrendezett XXVII. Dr. Simády Béla Emlékverseny. Az előző napi sikerek után ezúttal is elégedetten nyugtázott Ficsor László szövetségi kapitány.*


Az augusztusi, egyetemi vb főpróbájaként jegyzett viadalon – melyen félezer hajóegység versenyzője állt rajthoz – a hazai evezősöket, a jelenlévő szerbek, horvátok, szlovákok és osztrákok alig-alig tudták megszorongatni. Vasárnap 22 számban hirdettek győztest. A válogatottak tekintetében a viadal célja a nyári, nemzetközi versenyeken induló együttesek, csapategységek kialakítása volt. Ez jelentős részben sikerrel járt.

Mint Ott Zsuzsanna főtitkár elmondta, az új időmérő informatikai háttér és a rajtgép kitűnően vizsgázott, a mintegy 700 evezős remek, szélcsendes időben teljesíthette a kétezer méteres távot. 
- A hajóegységeket döntő többségükben sikerült kialakítani, ebben az igen erős és nagyszámú nemzetközi mezőnyben a serdülőktől a felnőttekig mindenki becsülettel helyt állt.

A bajai világ- és Európa-bajnok Varga Tamás mellé új párt ültettem a danubiuszos Rácz Róbert Bence személyében a könnyűsúlyú kétpárevezős hajóba, az egység mindkét napon meggyőző fölénnyel nyerte futamát, bízom benne, hogy a nagy versenyeken is sikert fognak aratni… – értékelt a kapitány, Ficsor László.


*Thorpe cáfolja, hogy ismét medencébe ugrik*
2010. 05. 03. 11.54

<RIGHT> 






*Ian Thorpe cáfolta, hogy vissza szeretne térni a versenyúszáshoz, és a 2012-es londoni olimpián indulni akar az ausztrálok 4x100 méteres férfi gyorsváltójának tagjaként.*


Az ex-világklasszis az után nyilvánult meg, hogy hétfőn egy brisbane-i lap karrierje újrakezdéséről cikkezett.
"Mi sem változott 2006 óta, amikor is bejelentettem, felhagyok a versenyszerű úszással" - adta tudtul közleményében a most 27 éves, ötszörös olimpiai és 11-szeres világbajnok, aki pályafutása alatt 13 világcsúcsot állított fel. Még tinédzserként robbant be a sportág élvonalába 1999-ben, s 2000-ben két ezüst mellett három - egyformán világrekorddal kiérdemelt - aranyérmet nyert a sydneyi nyári ötkarikás játékokon. Utolsó nagy eredményeit a 2004-es, athéni olimpián aratta, ahol 200 és 400 m gyorson utasított mindenkit maga mögé.

A csak "Thorpedóként" emlegetett, nem egyszer doppingvádakkal illetett Thorpe számított a világ első számú férfiúszójának az amerikai Michael Phelps felbukkanásáig. Esetleges visszatérésének (ál)híre összefügghet azzal, hogy a gazdasági világválság miatt állítólag ő maga is súlyos anyagi helyzetbe jutott, s a kiutat az ausztrál média találgatása szerint pályafutása újraindítása jelenthetné. A dolog pletykajellegét erősíti, hogy egykor volt edzője, Tracey Menzies azt mondta: tanítványa nem beszélt neki visszatérési szándékáról.


*Teljes a férfi vízilabda Eb mezőnye*
2010. 05. 03. 15.14 

<RIGHT> 






*A hétvégi selejtezők zárultával teljessé vált a nyár végi, horvátországi vízilabda Európa-bajnokság férfimezőnye, ahová az olimpiai bajnok magyar válogatott "helyből", a két évvel ezelőtti Eb bronzérmeseként kvalifikálta magát.*


A 12 nemzeti csapat alkotta zágrábi tornára a 2008-as málagai kontinentális seregszemléről az első hat helyezett biztosította helyét, vagyis Kemény Dénes legénysége mellett az aranyérmes Montenegró, az ezüstöt kiérdemelt Szerbia, továbbá Horvátország, Olaszország és Németország válogatottja, s hozzájuk csatlakozott most újabb féltucat együttes.

Spanyolország és Törökország (az isztambuli selejtezőcsoport első kettője), Görögország és Macedónia (a voloszi négyesből), továbbá Románia és Oroszország (a nagyváradi kvartettből) lehet ott az augusztus 29. és szeptember 11. közötti Eb-n.

Nem sikerült ugyanakkor a kvalifikáció például a francia, a holland, a szlovák és a szlovén válogatottnak.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*Kemény Dénes: Idén már nincs újdonság a csapatban*
2010. 05. 04. 15.47

 <RIGHT> 






*A 2012-es londoni olimpia szempontjából is jelentős állomásnak tekinti az augusztus végi-szeptember eleji horvátországi Európa-bajnokságot Kemény Dénes, az olimpiai bajnoki címvédő magyar férfi vízilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.*

* "Azért fontos az Eb, mert ahogy közeledünk Londonhoz, minden világverseny egyre fontosabb. Le fogjuk tudni mérni a felkészülés alatt is és még inkább a zágrábi tétmeccseken, hogy hol tartunk a nemzetközi mezőnyhöz képest. Ez az Eb tehát nagyon jó értékmérő lesz. Az se baj, hogyha az derül ki, hogy még javulni valónk van, mert még mindig jókor derül ki"* - nyilatkozta a kapitány kedden a nemzeti együttes honlapjának annak apropóján, hogy véget értek az Eb-selejtezők, teljes a mezőny, s május 21-én a helyszínen, a horvát fővárosban elkészítik a kontinensviadal csoportbeosztását.

Van-e helyezésben minimális elvárása, Kemény Dénes így válaszolt:
* "A sorsolás után, amikor megismertük az ellenfeleket, akkor lehet konkrét igényeket támasztani, de természetesen első lépésként a csoportban kell minél jobban szerepelni, hiszen itt kettéválik a mezőny, az első három a negyeddöntőben, elődöntőben folytatja, a többiek az alsó ágra kerülnek. Az első feladat tehát az, hogy a felső ágra kerüljünk, s egyértelmű, hogy első célként a csoportban kell minél jobban szerepelni"* - mondta a szakvezető, aki hozzátette még, hogy a bajnoki rájátszás után hirdeti ki az Eb-re készülő tágabb keretet.

"Tavaly a sok újonc miatt bizonyos mértékig új csapattal próbálkoztunk, a korábbihoz képest más összetételben játszottunk a vb-n. Idén már "nincs újdonság", hellyel-közzel ugyanolyan összetételű lesz a csapat, mint tavaly, persze kisebb-nagyobb változásokkal, például nem lesz ugyan Kiss Gergő, de lesz esetleg Steinmetz Ádám. Mindenesetre az tény, hogy idén nem takarózhatunk azzal, hogy alakulóban lévő csapattal szerepelünk - most már ez a magyar válogatott" - fogalmazott Kemény Dénes.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*Vitrolázás: Öt balatoni helyszínen tíz futam az amatőröknek*
2010. 05. 04. 14.09


<RIGHT> 






*Idén negyedszer rendezik meg az egyik legnagyobb hazai amatőr vitorlás versenysorozatot, az Uniqa Balaton Regattát.*


A szervezők a megszokottakhoz képest némileg változtattak a programon: a hobbivitorlázók ezúttal öt helyszínen és 10 futamon indulhatnak - derült ki az esemény keddi sajtótájékoztatóján.

* "Elsősorban a hobbivitorlázókat szeretnénk bevonni a versenybe - mondta Palkó Zsolt, a szervező The Explorer Group Kft. ügyvezető igazgatója. - Sok más versennyel ellentétben itt sportegyesületi tagságra sincs szükség, ez tulajdonképpen a versenyvitorlázás előszobája."*

Az évekkel ezelőtt még Aranysekli néven indult megméretés idei első,* badacsonyi futamára szombaton és vasárnap kerül sor. Június 5-6-án Szigliget, június 26-27-én Balatonaliga, július 24-25-én Balatonlelle lesz a helyszín, majd augusztus 20-21-én Balatonföldváron zárul a sorozat.*
A regatta tavalyi versenyein összesen 721-en szálltak vízre.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 6)

​*
Tiltakozás a vitorlások megadóztatása ellen
2010. 05. 05. 16.09 


<RIGHT> 






A jövő szombati évadnyitó alkalmával figyelemfelkeltő demonstrációt szervez a Magyar Vitorlás Szövetség (MVSZ) a versenycélú hajók megadóztatása miatt.

 Szoják Balázs, az MVSZ főtitkára az MTI érdeklődésére szerdán elmondta, hogy a nagy értékű vagyontárgyakat terhelő adóról szóló 2009. évi törvény, valamint az úszólétesítmények lajstromozásáról szóló kormányrendelet szerint a 25 négyzetméternél nagyobb vitorlával rendelkező vitorlások után adót kell fizetni. Ebbe a kategóriába tartozik 3-4 hajóosztály összesen 300 hajója is, így összemosódik a versenysport a megadóztatandó kategóriával.

 "Az eredeti törvényalkotói szándékkal alapvetően egyetértünk, s felajánljuk szakmai segítségünket - mondta Szoják Balázs. - A vitorlafelület ugyanis nem reális mérés a versenycélú hajók esetében. Megoldást jelentene, ha a sportcélú vitorlások után nem kellene adót fizetni, s ezeknek a nyilvántartásáról a szövetség adna ki igazolást."

 Gyakorlatilag adót kell fizetni a 8 méternél hosszabb vitorlások után, ide értve a többtestűeket is.
 "Ebből a megközelítésből meg lehetne adóztatni az öttusázók lovait, vagy a golfozókat, hiszen egy golfautó ára ötmillió forint" - mondta Szoják Balázs.

 A május 15-i, balatonfüredi Impuls-Leasing Évadnyitó Nagydíjon minden hajó a nevezésnél "A sportot ne adóztasd!" feliratú léggömböt kap, amelyet a rajt után három perccel egyszerre engednek el a levegőbe.
"Mintegy 200 hajóra, azaz több mint ezer ember részvételére számítunk" - jelezte a főtitkár.
​
<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>

​*


*Büntetőkkel döntőben a Vasas*
2010. 05. 05. 22.09 

 <RIGHT> 






*A címvédő Vasas lesz az Eger ellenfele a Vodafone férfi vízilabda-bajnokság fináléjában, miután az elődöntős párharc szerdai, harmadik játéknapján hosszabbítást követően büntetőkkel legyőzte a vendég Szeged együttesét, így összesítésben 10-4-es pontkülönbséggel bizonyult jobbnak a párharcban.*

* Vodafone ob I., rájátszás:
elődöntő 3. mérkőzés
TEVA-VasasPlaket - Szeged-Beton VE 15-13 (3-3, 4-3, 2-3, 2-2, 1-1, 0-0, 3-1) - hosszabbítás után büntetőkkel
góldobók:* Varga Dénes 7, Hosnyánszky 3, Létay, Kovács, Katonás, Decker, Kis 1-1, illetve Török, Molnár 3-3, Vindisch, Somogyi 2-2, Busila, Komlósi, Juhász 1-1
A végeredmény a 10 pontig tartó párviadalban: 10-4 a Vasas javára.
A Komjádi uszoda átépítése miatt a piros-kékek átmeneti otthonában, a Szőnyi úton rendezett mérkőzésen a Vasas legfiatalabb olimpiai bajnoka, Varga Dénes két pontos megoldásával indult a gólgyártás (2-0). Az ex-vasasos Vindisch Ferenc szépített, majd a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok center, Molnár Tamás egyenlített, aztán az ötkarikás aranyérmes Hosnyánszky Norbert bombáját ellensúlyozta Vindisch (3-3).
A folytatásban a bombaformát kifogó ifjabbik Varga jelentette a Vasast, mert a második nyolc percben sorra csak "Dumi" volt eredményes (4-3, 5-3), s a nagyszünet előtt is az ő – immár ötödik (!) - találatára válaszolt Somogyi Balázs (7-6).
A harmadik negyedet Kovács Róbert eredményes ügyködése vezette be, ám a szegediek ifjú titánja, Török Béla hálószaggató lökettel közelebb hozta együttesét (8-7), az ellenállhatatlan Varga Dénes hatodik gólja után Molnár szabaddobásból szépített, Török akciógólja pedig már az egyenlítést jelentette (9-9).
Az izgalmak fokozódtak, ezt jelezte, hogy a szegediek korábban "besárgult" mestere, Kásás Zoltán után sárga lappal figyelmeztették az angyalföldiek vezetőedzőjét, Földi Lászlót is, majd a játékvezetők ítéleteit vehemensen kifogásoló vasasosok közül a szakosztályvezető Méhes Jenőnek a piros lapot mutatták fel, aki tapssal "honorálta" a büntetést.
Benn a vízben is akadt fejlemény: Katonás Gergő és Török gólváltását követően Decker Ádám révén került vissza az előny a Vasashoz (11-10). A drámai végjátékban két másodperccel a dudaszó előtt Komlósi Péter megtalálta a rést Nagy Viktor kapujába (11-11), így következhetett a hosszabbítás.
Ennek első három percében Hosnyánszky emberelőnyből volt eredményes, de – akcióból - Molnár sem maradt adós (12-12), a másodikban viszont már érintetlen maradt mindkét kapu, jöhettek a büntetődobások. Az ötmétereseknél az "alaplövők" közül többen hibáztak itt is, ott is, végül az olmpiai bajnok Vasas-center, Kis Gábor gólja döntött, nyert 15-13-ra, és ezzel döntős a bajnoki címvédő együttes.
* Korábban:
ZF-Eger – FTC Fisher Klíma 8-5 (3-1, 2-1, 1-1, 2-2)
Gólszerzők:* Graham, Biros 2-2, Varga Zs., Hárai, Bárány, Kovács Gábor 1-1, illetve Weszelovszky, Tóth M. 2-2, Balatoni 1
* A párharc végeredménye*: 10-4 a ZF-Eger javára.
* az 5-8. helyért, 4. játéknap:
*UNIQA-UTE - Domino Honvéd 7-16 (1-4, 0-5, 1-4, 5-3)
*korábban:*
Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP VSC - BVSC-Zugló-Atlantis Casino 7-7 (2-2, 2-1, 1-2, 2-2)
* a 9-11. helyért, 4. játéknap:
*Bodrodi Bau-IOS-Szentesi VK - OSC-Opus-Via 10-10 (1-3, 4-2, 4-4, 1-1)​<CENTER></CENTER>





*Újítások és változatlan célok a IV. UNIQA Balaton Regattán*
2010. 05. 05. 16.51

 <RIGHT> 






*Az UNIQA Biztosító támogatásával negyedik alkalommal indul útjára a Balaton egyik legnagyobb amatőr vitorlás versenysorozata.*
Öt helyszín, tíz versenynap, túra -, és pályaversenyek, betétfutamok, jó hangulat és új kihívások. Néhány szóban így lehetne összefoglalni az immáron hagyományosnak tekinthető és továbbra is hatalmas népszerűségnek örvendő UNIQA Balaton Regatta 2010-es szezonját. Az amatőr vitorlás verseny résztvevői idén már nem csak túraversenyeken, hanem a hétvégék zárásaként, vasárnapi pályaversenyeken is összemérhetik tudásukat, így a nagyobb izgalmakra vágyók is fokozott várakozással vághatnak neki a szezonnak. „Jogos elvárás volt velünk szemben, hogy újítsunk egy kicsit és töltsük meg programmal a vasárnapi napot is. Nagyon sokan kerestek meg azzal, hogy milyen jó lenne, ha az egynapos túraverseny után nem lenne vége a versenynek, nem kellene hazaindulni. Ezért döntöttünk úgy, hogy egy izgalmas pályaversennyel zárjuk majd a hétvégéket, így színesítve a viadalt.” – mondta a versenysorozat ötletgazdája és tulajdonosa, Dr. Palkó Zsolt, aki hozzátette: a résztvevők így indulhatnak túra -, és pályaversenyeken, valamint a két megmérettetés között részük lehet egy kellemes kikapcsolódást nyújtó parti programban is.

A IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta tehát megváltozik egy kicsit, de továbbra is a jó hangulat kerül a középpontba, és a hagyományos, valamint jól bevált szakmai versenyekkel sem szakítanak a szervezők. Ennek köszönhetően az idei első versenyhétvégén a „zöld gondolat” népszerűsítése a cél, majd következik az IT-Telecom Regatta, a Média Regatta, az Autós Regatta, valamint zárásként a Nemzeti Regatta. Az idei első verseny helyszíne Badacsony lesz, és az „Izzócserével az energiatakarékosságért” program jegyében, a WWF, valamint a szervezőbizottság közös kezdeményezésére, a helyi kikötőben az izzókat a GE Hungary támogatásával energiatakarékosra cserélik le.

A szervezők bíznak abban, hogy folytatódik a nevezési számok dinamikus növekedése, amit az elmúlt évekhez hasonlóan egy professzionálisan szervezett és felejthetetlen élményeket nyújtó versennyel kívánnak „meghálálni”.

A versenysorozat névadója az UNIQA Biztosító
A vízi sportok szerelmeseinek izgalmas versenyzést és szórakozást nyújtó Balaton Regatta névadó szponzora immár negyedik alkalommal az UNIQA Biztosító Zrt.. Az UNIQA az új generáció biztosítójaként az innovatív biztosítási megoldások nyújtása mellett az egészségmegőrzést és a hazai sportélet segítését vállalati filozófiája fontos elemének tekinti. Ertl Pál az UNIQA Biztosító Igazgatóságának tagja elmondta: „Az UNIQA a vitorlássport támogatásában aktív szerepet vállal, ezért büszkék vagyunk arra, hogy társaságunk a Balaton Regatta névadó támogatójaként ismét hozzájárulhat a népszerű amatőr vitorlás versenysorozat megrendezéséhez.

*A IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta helyszínei és időpontjai:*

*Badacsony 2010. május 8-9. (Zöld Regatta)
Szigliget 2010. június 5-6. (IT-Telecom Regatta)
Balatonaliga 2010. június 26-27. (Média Regatta)
Balatonlelle 2010. július 24-25. (Autós Regatta)
Balatonföldvár 2010. augusztus 20-21. (Nemzeti Regatta)*


*A május a tesztelésről szól majd*
2010. 05. 05. 17.27 

<RIGHT> 






*Kevesebb mint két hét van hátra a szolnoki felnőtt és ifjúsági rangsoroló rajtjáig és négy hét a szegedi MOL Világkupáig. A hagyományoknak megfelelően e két versennyel kezdődik a 2010-es szezon a gyorsaságiak mezőnyében. Storcz Botond felnőtt kapitánnyal a „hangsúlyokról” beszélgettünk.*
*- Az elmúlt heteket nagy vándorlással töltötte. Járt Dunavarsányban, Szolnokon és Szegeden is. Mit látott, mit tapasztalt a csapatoknál?*

- Mindenhol lázas munkát, és ez így természetes – magyarázta a kapitány. – Dunavarsányban, ahol közösen edzett a férfi kajakválogatott többet megfordultam, de bepillantást nyertem Fábiánné Rozsnyói Katalin, Csipes Ferenc, Szabó Torony vagy éppen Vécsi Viktorék edzéseibe is. Mindenki halad a maga ütemében, párosok alakulnak és a tavaszi munka lényegéről hamarosan összképet is láthatunk majd a szolnoki rangsoroló versenyen. De néhány versenyzőnek nem ez lesz az első megmérettetése, május elején tizenegy tagú csapattal részt veszünk a vichy-i Világkupán. Ez azért is fontos számunkra, mert jövőre itt rendezik az olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságot, így ez afféle terepszemle is lesz egyben.
*- Mennyire lesz hangsúlyos ez a május a versenyzők számára?*

- Noha a szolnoki verseny válogat a szegedi Világkupára, azt kell, hogy mondjam sem egyik, sem másik nem kell, hogy sarkalatos legyen a versenyzők életében. Szolnokon képet kapunk arról, hogy ki milyen állapotban van egyesben vagy párosban, és természetesen elkelnek a Vk-indulói helyek. A csapathajók kialakítása szempontjából is fontos a szolnoki viadal, hiszen aki az idén szeretne négyesbe kerülni meg kell, hogy mutassa magát egyesben az olimpiai távokon. Ám mindenki tudja, hogy az idény fő felvonásai a válogatóversenyek, no és a világversenyek lesznek majd.

*- Azért térjünk vissza a szegedi Világkupára. A válogatási elvek szerint a tavaly olimpiai távon aranyérmet szerző egységek már biztos indulói a Maty-éri viadalnak. Ez a szabály csak a női mezőnyt érinti. De hogyan alakul ki a teljes Vk-csapat?*

- A szolnoki győztesek lesznek a VK „A” egységei, míg a „B” indulókról saját hatáskörömben döntök. Befolyásolhatják ezt példának okáért a vichy-i eredmények is. Ha valaki azon a Világkupán jól szerepel, ám egy héttel később Szolnokon nem úgy teljesít, még nyílt lehet az út számára a szegedi Világkupára. A májusi két verseny nem arról szól, hogy leírjunk valakiket erre az idényre. Úgy hiszem, most mindenki tét nélkül le tudja tesztelni, hogy hol is áll a mezőnyben vagy éppen jó párost alkot e társával, és júniusig elég idő marad arra is, hogy változtatásokkal éljenek a válogató versenyekre.

*- Visszatérve egy pillanatra a világkupához, mi a véleménye a főszereplőknek arról, hogy a versenyt felvezető kampányban szuperhősként jelennek meg?*

- Nem beszéltem konkrétan erről sem a lányokkal, sem Vajda Attilával, de a sportágon belül már több pozitív visszajelzést kaptam. A szövetség mindenképpen új, figyelemfelhívó kampánnyal szeretné beharangozni a világkupát, és az eddigi reakciók alapján szerintem ez sikerült. Nagyon remélem, hogy a versenyzők valóban szuperhősökhöz méltóan küzdenek majd az aranyakért Szegeden, és a „képregény” happy end-del zárul.


*Interjú Detre Diánával a Hyéres-i világkupa futamról* 
2010. 05. 05. 16.44

<RIGHT> 






*- Rendhagyó versenyen vagy túl. Az elmúlt hetek időjárási anomáliái a Hyeres-i világkupa futam forgatókönyvét is jócskán átírták. Mesélnél erről nekünk kicsit bővebben?*

Ez volt a 42. Hyeres-i Francia Vitorlás hét. Legendás nagy szeles hely, édesapámék (Detre Szabolcs olimpiai bronzérmes vitorlázó - a szerk.) is sok viharos történetet mesélnek nekem erről a versenyről. Már jó párszor részt vettem ezen a regattán és bizony nagy százalékban igen csak komoly szelek fújtak arrafelé. 
De idén minden másként alakult. A 6 napos verseny egyik napján sem fújt 10 csomónál nagyobb szél. És általában ez a kis szellőcske is csak a késő délutáni órákban érkezett meg, így az egész napos idegőrlő várakozás után, sokszor a naplementében kellett még végigpumpáljunk egy-két futamot.

* - A körülmények igencsak felborították az erőviszonyokat. Te miként birkóztál meg a megváltozott körülményekkel?*

Murphy törvénye szerint a verseny előtti időszakban nem igazán edzettünk sokat ennyire gyenge szélben. Ezért az első két futam amolyan bemelegítés is volt a hét többi napjára. A gyenge szélben a legnehezebb, hogy a haladáshoz folyamatosan pumpálni kell. Egy futam általában 35, de inkább 40-45 perces volt. Fizikailag ez igen csak megterhelő mutatvány, de nem ez az egyetlen nehézség, amivel meg kell küzdeni. A szél iránya és erőssége is egyfolytában változott. Taktikailag is folyamatosan a maximumot kellett nyújtani, ahhoz, hogy az ember ne kerüljön a mezőny végére.

Ezzel az összetettséggel nehéz megküzdeni a hét minden napján. 
Számomra az is okozott némi nehézséget, hogy általában reggel 9-től, teljes kilátástalanságban, egész nap stand by- ban kellett állnunk a parton.
Pszichésen ez is egy nagy csata. Ki bírja jobban elviselni az egész napos várakozást, majd a nap végére újból felpörgetni magát a kemény futamra

* - Végig versenyezted egész áprilist. Hogy érzed miben sikerült előrelépned korábbi önmagadhoz képest?*

Az elmúlt egy hónapban két világkupán vettem részt. A hyeresi regattán úgy érzem, hogy egy igen nagy és fontos lépést tettem a sikeres folytatáshoz.
Erőnlétileg, taktikailag magabiztosabb voltam, mint valaha. A 21. helyezésemmel bár nem teljesen vagyok elégedett, de ha megnézem, hogy kiket utasítottam magam mögé, akkor azért vállon veregethetem magam.

* - Mi az amiben javulnod kell az elmúlt 4 verseny tapasztalatai alapján?*

Még több, még gyorsabb helyzetfelismerés, konfrontációs helyzetekben még inkább kiharcolni a megfelelő pozíciót. És persze nem áll meg a munka, folyamatosan edzeni, mind fizikálisan, mind vízen. Továbbá természetesen nagyon fontos, hogy minden egyes hibát és jó megmozdulást is ki kell elemezzek magamban és edzőmmel együtt. Erre most nagyon nagy hangsúlyt szeretnék fektetni, mert működik.

* - Miként alakulnak az elkövetkezendő hetek számodra?*
Egy hét itthoni pihenő adatik meg nekem. Május 11-én utazom vissza Brestbe, 5 napos edzőtáborra. Onnan egyenesen repülök Sziciliába, ahol egy csapat Európa-bajnokságon veszek részt, két kiváló magyar versenyző társammal. Ennek végeztével pedig egyenesen Hollandiába repülök, a május 25-n kezdődő Medembliki Világkupa versenyre.


*A Kisalföld csapata és a tényőiek is hangolnak már a győri* *Roadshow-ra*
2010. 05. 05. 16.39


 <RIGHT> 






*Már csak néhány nap és Győrben elrajtol a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség nagy nyári fesztiválsorozata a Sárkányhajó Roadshow, amelyen települések, illetve céges csapatok „futnak” versenyt az augusztus végi szegedi világbajnokság részvételi jogáért.*

*A május 8-ai első fordulóra* óriási az érdeklődés. Borkai Zsolt, Győr polgármestere fővédnökként állt az esemény mellé.
Hatalmas készülődés, izgatott várakozás előzi meg a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség Sárkányhajó Roadshow-jának nyitó viadalát.

* Május 8.-án a győri Aranyparton,* vagyis a sportág hazai bölcsőjében mérhetik össze tudásukat települések, céges csapatok, iskolák és fegyveres testületek. Az első két kategóriában nagy a tét: a legjobb három csapat ugyanis részt vehet az augusztus 26. és 29. között megrendezésre kerülő szegedi sárkányhajó világbajnokság amatőr döntőjében.
Tényő - bár nem éppen vízparti település - két csapatot is vízre bocsát majd a május 8-i Roadshow-n, a települések közötti versenyben és az iskolák közötti csatározásban is megmérettetik magukat.

„Nem hagyhattuk ki ezt a lehetőséget – mondja Varga Gábor, Tényő polgármestere. – Szeretjük megmutatni magunkat a világnak, amit az is jól példáz, hogy iskolánk összes felsős tanulója jelentkezett az iskolák közötti viadalra. Közülük választottuk ki azt a húszat, aki ott lesz majd a győri versenyen. A felnőttek is aktivizálták magukat, húsz és negyvenöt év közöttiek alkotják majd a csapatot, akiket természetesen népes szurkolótábor is elkísér majd. Mivel Tényő közelében egy apró patakocska sincsen, így mondhatom mi valóban amatőr indulói leszünk majd ennek a Roadshow-nak. És bár a szegedi döntő nekünk elég nagy célnak tűnik, azért mindent megteszünk a sikerért. Ha összejönne, Kovács Katalinnal szívesen egy hajóban eveznénk a szegedi fináléban.”

A céges versenyben induló Kisalföld szerkesztősége a tényőinél jóval rutinosabb csapatnak mondható. A szerkesztőség tagjai hat éve sárkányhajóznak, több hazai viadalon is részt vettek már, sőt elindultak a velencei Vogalongán, amely 32 kilométerével igazi csapatépítő versenye volt a társaságnak.
„Nem csak újságírók szerepelnek a csapatban, grafikusok, nyomdászok, értékesítők, szerkesztőségi vezető, pénzügyes is helyet foglal a Kisalföld hajójában. Az elmúlt hat évben igazi baráti társasággá alakultunk, a heti rendszeres edzések nagyon jól összehozták ezt a csapatot – meséli Nagy Eszter. – Érdekesség, hogy nálunk inkább a lányok aktívak, tizenketten vagyunk a hajóban, néha már gondolkozunk azon is, hogy jó lenne egy női egységet is alapítani. Ha döntőbe jutnánk, biztos vagyok benne, hogy néhányan szívesen látnák Kucsera Gábort a hajónkban, bár nekem inkább a kenusok felé húz a szívem. A kisebbik fiam kenuzik, így én Vajda Attilával, vagy a győriek büszkeségeivel, Széles Gáborral, Varga Dáviddal és Nagy Petivel is szívesen egy hajóba ülnék.”
A kisalföldi megyeszékhelyen hatalmas érdeklődéssel várják a hétvégi rendezvényt, amelynek jelentőségét és rangját bizonyítja, hogy Borkai Zsolt, Győr polgármestere vállalta a Roadshow fővédnökségét.
„Győr városát a sport fellegváraként tartják számon, mindezt a „Legsportosabb város” cím elnyerése is bizonyította 2010-ben. A város mindenkori költségvetése 1 %-át az élősport támogatására fordítja, és ez mind az egyesületi sport, mind a tömegsport tekintetében kiemelkedő eredményeket hordoz magában – nyilatkozta honlapunknak Borkai Zsolt.
„Győr a folyók városa, ezért a vízi sportok fontos szerepet játszanak életében. Büszkék vagyunk kajak-kenusaink, evezőseink teljesítményére. Ehhez csatlakozik a sárkányhajó Roadshow is, mely egy újabb nagyszerű alkalom a vízpartjaink, és a folyóink nyújtotta lehetőségek kihasználására. A győri emberek szeretik ezeket a rendezvényeket, hiszen csodálatos környezetben tudnak szórakozni és kikapcsolódni.”​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*Karl Mária őszintesége megtérült*
2010. 05. 06. 16.14 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*„Az őszinteség megtérül” – vallja Karl Mária, aki megnyerte a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség nyereményjátékát.*​ 
A márciusi Boat Show standján az érdeklődők kérdőívet tölthettek ki a sportággal kapcsolatban, s a válaszadók között egy a szegedi Világkupára szóló VIP hétvégét sorsoltunk ki. A szerencsés nyertes a kiskunlacházi Karl Mária lett, aki már izgatottan várja a május 28. és 30. között sorra kerülő szegedi MOL Világkupát.
„Őszinte voltam a kérdőív esetében és őszinte leszek most is: egyáltalán nem ismerem a kajak-kenu sportágat. Természetesen egy-két emberről, így Kovács Katiról vagy Janics Natasáról már hallottam, sőt elkaptam egy-két pillanatot a televíziós közvetítésekből is, de még sosem jártam kajak-kenu versenyen – mondja a nyertes, aki leszögezi az elmúlt pár hétben megfordult vele a világ. – Most már szinte minden nap olvasom a szövetség honlapját, keresem a versennyel és a versenyzőkkel kapcsolatos híreket.​ 
*Szeretnék felkészülten, jó szurkolóként érkezni a Világkupára. Nagyon örülök neki, hogy a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Storcz Botond adta át nekem a nyereményemet, őt így már sikerült személyesen is megismernem. A versenyre egyébként a férjemmel utazunk el, s mivel nem sok lehetőségünk van a közös nyaralásra, kikapcsolódásra, így ezt a Világkupát részben vakációként fogjuk fel. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy a magyar versenyzőknek köszönhetően szép élményeket ad számunkra ez a hétvége.”*​ 

*Szombat este indul a vízilabdások harca az aranyért*
2010. 05. 06. 17.25​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Szombat este, Egerben, a Bitskey-uszodában 18 órai kezdettel száll először medencébe a férfi vízilabdabajnoki címért a rájátszás döntőjébe jutott Eger és Vasas - tájékoztatta a szövetség az MTI-t csütörtökön.*​ 
A hevesi együttes azért lehet a pályaválasztó a nyitómeccsen, mert a bajnoki alapszakaszt megnyerte. A szerda este zárult elődöntős párharcokból mindkét finalista összesítésben 10-4-es pontkülönbséggel lépett tovább: az Eger - a 11-6-os siker, s a 7-5-ös vereség után - a playoff harmadik játéknapján a Ferencvárost verte simán, 8-5-re, míg az alapetapban második, bajnoki címvédő Vasas - 1-4-es ponthátrányból két biztos győzelmet aratva (7-5, 10-3) - hatalmas izgalmak után, a hosszabbítást követő büntetőpárbajban kerekedett felül, s nyert végül 15-13-ra a Szegeddel szemben.​ 
A döntőben - a rájátszásos rendszernek az 1987/88-as idény óta íródó történetét tekintve - a Vasas eddig 20 alkalommal szerepelt, az Eger pedig kétszer, előbbi négy alkalommal (1989, 2007, 2008, 2009) győzött is, utóbbinak még nincs ob I-es elsősége. Ha diadalmaskodik a mostani párviadalban, az angyalföldi alakulat fennállása 17., fordított esetben az Eger első bajnoki aranyérmét érdemli ki.​ 
A fináléba már nem visznek magukkal pontot a csapatok, a bajnok az, amelyik előbb éri el a harmadik győzelmet. Vagyis legkevesebb három, s legfeljebb öt összecsapást vív az Eger és a Vasas.​ 
*A játéknapok:*
*május 8., 12., 15., és ha még szükséges: május 19. és 22.*​ 
Szintén szombaton indul a csata a bronzéremért, a két elődöntős vesztes között. A nyitány házigazdája - mivel az alapszakaszban harmadikként zárt, s az FTC negyedikként - a Szeged lesz. A harmadik hely azé a csapaté, amelyik előbb jut el két győzelemig. A játéknapok: május 8. és 12., illetve ha kell: május 15.​ 
*A szombati program:*
*az 1. helyért, 1. mérkőzés:*
ZF-Eger - TEVA-VasasPlaket 18 ó​ 
*a 3. helyért, 1. mérkőzés:*
Szeged-Beton VE - FTC-Fisher Klíma 18 ó​ 
*Az egymás elleni alapszakaszos eredmények:*
Eger-Vasas 7-6, Vasas-Eger 5-8, illetve FTC-Szeged 9-5, Szeged-FTC 11-8​ 


<CENTER></CENTER>




*2010. május 8-án igazi vízilabda nap lesz a Fabó Éva Sportuszodában*
2010. 05. 06. 12.10​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Fiú utánpótlás csapat 4 mérkőzése után 15:00 órakor a Heraklész II (Dunaújváros utánpótlás válogatott csapata) mérkőzik a Heraklész I ellen, majd 17:00 órakor a DF-DVCSH játssza utolsó itthoni mérkőzését az ZF Eger ellen.*​ 
Bár a bajnokságot megnyerte már a DF-DVCSH, de szeretné a közönséget kényeztetni egy remek mérkőzéssel, s várják a szurkolást a lányok.​ 
Fontos információ még, hogy a válogatott szövetségi kapitány Petrovics Mátyás is Dunaújvárosban lesz szombaton s várja a kedves újságírók kérdéseit a mérkőzés előtt 16:30-tól.
A DF-DVCSH mérkőzés negyedeiben egy-egy üveg pezsgőt sorsolnak ki a nézők között s a kis vízilabdások pedig zsíroskenyérrel kedveskednek a szurkolóknak.​ 

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">



​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">*



*
​ 


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*Úszás: a magyar férfi vegyes váltó is indulhat a hazai Eb-n*


*Kiss László, a magyar úszóválogatott szövetségi kapitánya a Nemzeti Sport kérdésére elmondta, lát esély arra, hogy férfi vegyes váltó is képviselje színeinkeket három hónap múlva a budapesti Európa-bajnokságon.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->„Mindenképpen szeretnénk, ha indulnának a fiúk ezen a távon – nyilatkozta Kiss László. – Csak az a kérdés, sikerül-e megoldani, hogy a délelőtti selejtező során Szilágyi Ádám ússza le a száz méter hátat. A váltóversenyt az Eb utolsó napján rendezik, éppen aznap, amikor a férfi négyszáz méter vegyes küzdelmeit, így szeretnénk, ha Cseh Lacinak a délelőtt folyamán csak az egyéni számára kellene koncentrálnia. A többiek helye tulajdonképpen biztos, így mellen Gyurta Dani, pillangón Pulai Bence, míg gyorson Takács Krisztián vállalhat szerepet."​*Kajak-kenu: 11 magyar induló az év első világkupaversenyén*


*Péntektől vasárnapig Vichyben rendezik az idény első világkupaversenyét.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány 11 tagú csapatát főleg fiatalok alkotják, a rutinosabb versenyzők közül a világbajnok Gyertyános Gergely és a Varga Dávid, Széles Gábor kenupáros indul.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*Janics Natasával és Kozmann Gyurival választanak sportágat a szegediek*
2010. 05. 07. 14.05​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*A budapesti rendezvény évek óta zajló sikere arra ösztönzött két korábbi kenus klasszist, hogy Szegeden is megrendezzék a Nagy Sportágválasztót.*​ 

Kozmann György és Csabai Edvin közös vállalkozásának köszönhetően 2010. május 7-én és 8-án közel 50 sportággal ismerkedhetnek meg a mozogni vágyók a szegedi Kisstadionban.​ 
*- Nekem annak idején könnyű volt a kenu mellett döntenem, annyira vonzott a közeg és a természet – mondta a Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálatának az olimpiai bronzérmes Kozmann György. – Ma már nagyobb a csábítás a számítógép és egyéb egészségtelen szabadidős tevékenységek felől, így a sportszervezeteknek is rá kell tenniük egy lapáttal. Évek óta részt veszek a budapesti rendezvény szervezésében, és tavaly merült fel az igény arra, hogy más városokban is megrendezzük a Nagy Sportágválasztót. Csabai Edvin barátommal Szegedet választottuk, hiszen rengeteg élmény köt minket ide, ráadásul ez egy sportszerető város, ez pedig elősegíti a rendezvény sikerességét.*​ 
Az I. Szegedi Nagy Sportágválasztón természetesen fókuszban lesznek a Tisza-parti város hagyományos sportágai, így a kajak-kenu és a vízilabda is. Részvételét ígérte az olimpiai bajnok *Janics Natasa és Vajda Attila, valamint a szintén ötkarikás aranyérmes Dr. Molnár Tamás is.*​ 
*- Szeretnénk megerősíteni a motivációt a gyerekekben – hangsúlyozta a 17-szeres maratoni-kenu világbajnok Csabai Edvin. – Úgy vesszük észre, hogy a szülők mostanában már kevésbé irányítják a kisebbeket a sportpálya felé, így szeretnénk, ha ők maguk éreznének késztetést erre, közben pedig a választásra is lehetőséget adunk. Abban bízunk, hogy a rendezvény hatása a sportegyesületekben lesz érezhető majd, és a Nagy Sportágválasztón kedvet kapva minél többen jelentkeznek majd edzésre a különböző szakosztályoknál.*​ 
*A szegedi Kisstadionban pénteken 14 órától és szombaton egész nap nyitva áll a kapu mindenki előtt, a sportágak folyamatosan kipróbálhatók, szakemberek, edzők, sportolók közreműködésével.*​ 
*Tervezett színpadi programok:* vetélkedők, freestyle foci bemutató, aerobik bemutató, kosárlabda bemutató, gyermekfitness bemutató, torna bemutató, cselgáncs bemutató. A rendezvény díjmentesen látogatható.​ 

<CENTER></CENTER>




*Kinter harca Gaxnsta Zolival *
2010. 05. 07. 13.05​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Kinter Oszkár harcba száll! A modell - műsorvezető ezen a szombaton egészen Siófokig merészkedik, a Sió Kanál Fesztiválra, hogy összemérje erejét riválisaival a Sió csatornán szervezett kajak kenu versenyen.*​ 
A 600 méteres távra rendíthetetlenül edz és edz. Oszkár legalább dobogós helyezést szeretne elérni, de célja az is, hogy megmutatja celeb - kollégáinak, hogy ki a legény a gáton, vagyis a csatornán.​ 
*- Már alig várom a napot - mondja Oszkár, délelőtt állok majd rajthoz, a versenytársaim pedig: Ganxsta Zoli, valamint édesapja Zana József, de kenuba száll Harsányi Levente is, nagyon kíváncsi vagyok!*​ 
*Siófok fontos nekem, nagyon szeretem a várost és a Sió Kanál Fesztivált is, hiszen tavaly is ott voltam. Úgy gondoltam, az egész napomat ott töltöm, hiszen a koncertek mellett hal sütő verseny is lesz, ami az egyik kedvenc étkem, az estről nem is beszélve: vízfal vetítés lesz a kikötőben. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 8)

*A Világkupára hangolnak a plakátok "szuperhősnői"*
2010. 05. 07. 12.11


<RIGHT> 







*Csütörtökön délelőtt ismét egy hajóban lapátolt a világbajnoki címvédő női négyes. Kozák Danuta, Kovács Katalin, Janics Natasa és Benedek Dalma a szegedi MOL Világkupa jegyében Ráckevén tréningezett együtt.*

*„Mintha csak most szálltak volna ki a dartmouth-i stégen… – értékelte a délelőtti tréninget Csipes Ferenc, a négyes egyik edzője. – Jó volt az összhang a hajóban, látványra olyan volt minden, mint a tavalyi világbajnokságon.”*

Az idei első közös négyes edzésen több mint másfél órát lapátoltak együtt a lányok, a programban rávezető résztávozások szerepeltek, úgy közel 15 kilométert teljesítettek a délelőtt során.

*„Véleményem szerint a Világkupa előtt még egy négyes edzést meg kellene ejteni, ennyi felkészülés szükségszerű a csapathajónak – folytatta az edző, aki mellett a parton jelen volt Janics Natasa edzője, Kovács László is.*
*És hogy a Világkupa után mi lesz a sorsa ennek az egységnek?*

*„A lányoknak is hangsúlyozom, hogy az új év nem tavasszal, hanem a júniusi válogatóval kezdődik – mondta Csipes. – Az én célom, hogy egyesben tökéletesen felkészítsem a csoportom tagjait, és a válogató versenyeken minél előrébb végezzenek a versenyzőim. A többit ennek függvényében meglátjuk. Lehet, hogy ez a négyes úgymond egy kifutó hajó lesz, de az is előfordulhat, hogy éppen befutó. Korai lenne erről bármit is nyilatkozni. Most az a lényeg, hogy a Világkupára összeálljon minden.”*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 9)

*Risztov Éva 5. lett Izraelben*
2010. 05. 08. 12.42


<RIGHT> 



*


A ötödik helyet szerezte meg Risztov Éva élete első nyíltvízi versenyén, a 10 kilométeres olimpiai távon az izraeli Eilatban rendezett Európa Kupán - tudatta Vajda Tamás, az úszónő edzője a helyszínről az MTI-vel szombaton.

*​*
*A normálmedencében sokszoros világ- és Európa-bajnoki második helyezett, rövidpályán hatszoros Eb-aranyérmes Risztov 2005-ben - 20 évesen - visszavonult a versenysporttól, ahová azonban 2009-ben visszatért, de nem medencés úszóként folytatta, hanem Vajda irányításával a hosszútávúszásban igyekszik sikeres lenni.


*Kajak-kenu Vk, Vichy - Negyedik a Széles, Varga kenupáros*
2010. 05. 08. 20.00


<RIGHT> 



*


Negyedik lett 1000 m-en a Széles Gábor, Varga Dávid kenupáros a kajakosok és kenusok idei első síkvízi Világkupa-versenyén, a franciaországi Vichyben.

A viadal honlapja szerint a magyar duót a szombati döntőben egy fehérorosz, illetve két lengyel egység előzte meg.

A kettős vasárnap, 500 m-en is érdekelt lesz a fináléban, ezen a távon a Németh Gergő és Nagy Péter alkotta páros is vízre szállhat a legjobbak között. A többi magyar egységnek nem sikerült a döntőbe kerülés.

Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány fiatal, a felnőtt nemzetközi mezőnyben még tapasztalatlan versenyzőket nevezett be a vichy-i versenyre. Ez a pálya ad majd otthont jövőre a londoni olimpiára kvalifikáló világbajnokságnak.



Férfi vízilabda ob I. Szolnokon nyert a Honvéd
2010. 05. 08. 22.00


 <RIGHT> 






A Honvéd 9-8-ra győzött Szolnokon a szombaton a férfi vízilabda-bajnokság 5-8. helyéért zajló rájátszásában.

Vodafone ob I, rájátszás:
az 5-8. helyért:

Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP VSC - Domino Honvéd 8-9 (3-1, 2-2, 2-3, 1-3)

a 9-11. helyért:
Pécsi Vízmű-PVSK-Fűszért - OSC-Opus-Via 10-10 (3-3, 1-3, 2-1, 4-3)

korábban:
a 3. helyért, 1. mérkőzés:
Szeged-Beton VE - FTC-Fisher Klíma 6-4 (1-1, 1-0, 3-1, 1-2)

az 5-8. helyért:
BVSC-Zugló-Atlantis Casino - UNIQA-UTE 13-7 (5-1, 2-2, 4-2, 2-2)


később:
döntő, 1. mérkőzés: 
ZF-Eger - TEVA-VasasPlaket 18 ó


Vízilabda férfi ob I. Szegedi győzelemmel indult a bronzcsata
2010. 05. 08. 21.00


<RIGHT> 






Simának mondható 2 gólos sikerrel kezdte a férfi vízilabda ob I harmadik helyéért kiírt rájátszásos szakaszt szombaton a Szeged a vendég FTC ellen
*​*
Vodafone férfi ob I, rájátszás a 3.
helyért, 1. mérkőzés:

Szeged-Beton VE - FTC-Fisher Klíma 6-4 (1-1, 1-0, 3-1, 1-2)

góldobók: Török, Molnár 2-2, Vindisch, Kuncz 1-1, illetve Weszelovszky 2, Mátyás, Czigány 1-1

Az egyik csapat két győzelméig tartó sorozat állása: 1-0 a Szeged javára.

Az alapszakaszban elért harmadik helyének köszönhetően a bajnoki bronzéremért zajló párharcot hazai medencében kezdő csongrádi alakulat szerezte meg a vezetést háromszoros olimpiai bajnok centere, Molnár Tamás révén. Aztán viszont - a felek dicséretesen stabil védekezésnek betudhatóan, illetve más nézőpontból a támadójáték kölcsönös gyengesége miatt – már csak egy-egy találat esett itt is, ott is a nagyszünetig.

Gólzápor a folytatásban sem következett be, de azért a találatínség megszűnt, miután a hazaiak 2-2 után 6-2-re elléptek a zöld-fehérektől. A Fradinak a negyedik negyedben hajrájában akadt még fellángolása (6-4), ám a Szeged győzelmét nem tudta meggátolni. 

A második összecsapást szerdán (19 ó) vívják a csapatok a Népligetben.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​​*<CENTER></CENTER>


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 9)

*Elkezdődött a sárkányszezon!*







*Fergeteges hangulatban indult a 2010-es sárkányhajó roadshow Győrben az Aranyparton. Hat csapat már kvalifikálta magát az augusztusi világbajnokságra.*

Ennél jobb kezdésről álmodni sem lehet! Majdnem 50 hajó, izgalmas csaták, kellemes idő és rengeteg szurkoló – mondhatni, tökéletesen kezdődött a 2010-es sárkányhajó világbajnokságot felvezető országos roadshow.
Az első regionális selejtező helyszíne a győri Aranypart volt, ahol már szombaton kora délelőtt megszállták a szabadstrandot a sárkányhajós csapatok tagjai. Összesen 48 egység, cégek, települések, általános- és középiskolák, valamint egyetemek neveztek a versenyre, sőt három olyan hajó is indult, amelyben fogyatékkal élő fiatalok és idősebbek eveztek.
_„Már a nevezési adatokból éreztük, hogy nagyon sikeres lehet a rendezvény. Az elmúlt néhány hétben pedig folyamatosan jöttek le a csapatok a vízitelepre, és gyakoroltak a versenyre. Bízom benne, hogy többen a verseny után is visszajárnak majd az amatőrök közül”_ – mondta Weisz Róbert a regionális selejtező egyik főszervezője, az MKKSZ szakmai igazgatója.
Délelőtt az iskolák közötti csaták zajlottak. A ragyogó napsütésben olyan komoly szurkolótáborok álltak össze a szülőkből, hogy a sárkányhajók dobosait alig-alig lehetett hallani a parton. A táv 350 méter volt minden korosztályban, amit a legjobbak másfél perc körüli idővel teljesítettek. A legkisebbeknél a Tulipános, a középiskolásoknál a Bercsényi 1-es hajója, az egyetemeknél a „Fegyencjárat” nevű csapat, míg a fogyatékkal élők között a Márton Lakóotthon hajója nyert.
A döntők után alig néhány percük volt a sárkányhajóknak és a profi kormányosoknak, hogy „kipihenjék” magukat, mert már a parton toporogtak a cégek és a települések csapatainak képviselői, hogy megmérkőzzenek a világbajnoki helyekért!
Ahogy az talán már köztudott, a hét állomásos regionális selejtezősorozatból mindig az első három helyezett település, illetve cég jut tovább, és jogot szerez arra, hogy részt vegyen az augusztusi szegedi sárkányhajó világbajnokságon.
Mentősök, tanárok, biztonsági őrök, ingatlan-ügynökök, biztosítósok, konditermi dolgozók – csak néhány példa arra, hogy milyen cégek neveztek a versenyre. A legkülönösebb „cég” mégis a Kadler család volt, ahol többek között evezőt ragadott Kadler Viktor világ- és Európa-bajnok kajakos, valamint Kadler Gusztáv, az MKKSz alelnöke is.







_„Összesen 11 Kadler van a hajóban, mármint akinek Kadler a vezetékneve, de a többiek is a családhoz, a rokonsághoz tartoznak. Nincs családi verseny, mégsem akartunk kihagyni egy ilyen jó bulit, ezért neveztünk a cégek közé”_ – mesélte Kadler Gusztáv.
Kadlerék végül egészen az „A” döntőig jutottak, ahol hatalmas csatát vívtak a dobogóért, és ezzel együtt a világbajnoki indulásért. Végül, éppen megcsípték a második helyet – négy tizeddel verték a harmadik Vogelnoot csapatot. A győzelmet a Patent Security szerezte meg, méghozzá nagyon magabiztos versenyzéssel.
_„Mindannyiunk ilyen-olyan módon kötődik a Patent céghez és a kajak-kenu sportághoz is. Vannak mostani dolgozók, korábbi alkalmazottak, sőt néhány ügyfelünket is beengedtük a hajóba! A többségünk egyébként „öreg” kajakos illetve kenus. Sárkányhajózni nem szoktunk, mert egyszerűen nem tudunk 20 embert összeszervezni, annyi elfoglaltsága van mindenkinek, de kisebb csoportokban lejárunk evezni, futni, súlyzózni szoktunk. Éppen amiatt imádjuk az ilyen rendezvényeket, hogy ilyenkor mindenki szabaddá teszi magát, és a versenyzésen túl jókat dumálunk, sőt sörözünk is. Ahogy vízre szállunk, mindenkiből előjön a versenyszellem, és tényleg a maximumot adjuk ki magunkból, nagyon örülök a győzelemnek”_ – mondta a döntő után Kocsis Róbert a Patent kapitánya.
A településeknél Pesterzsébet csapata nyerte a döntőt, de mivel ők csak „vendég művészek” voltak, hiszen nem az észak-dunántúli régió tagjai, így a második (_EXEK Győr_), harmadik (_Győrzámolyi Tigrisek_), illetve negyedik (_Ó-Sárkány – Mosonmagyaróvár_) helyezett hajó kvalifikálta magát a vb-re.
_„Elég komolyan készültünk a selejtezőre, heti háromszor edzett a csapat – _mesélte a kapitány, Ábrahám Zoltán._ Többnyire ex-kajakosok és kenusok ültek a hajóban, de éppen az a jó a sárkányhajóban, hogy abszolút amatőrök is élvezni tudják. Nem nagy ördöngősség az egész, pár perc alatt meg lehet tanulni a mozgást, igazából erő és ritmusérzék kell hozzá, csak ajánlani tudom mindenkinek!”_

*Hat hely tehát elkelt a világbajnoki mezőnyből, de hatszor hat még kiadó. Folytatás május 14-16. között Nagykanizsán!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 10)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g02KTQu3G4U&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g02KTQu3G4U&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="240" height="170"></embed></object>


<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jry9yx-u_a4&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jry9yx-u_a4&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="240" height="170"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xZcRIeYhXVQ&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xZcRIeYhXVQ&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="220" height="170"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mbDYGpscY_c&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mbDYGpscY_c&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="240" height="170"></embed></object>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 13)

*Férfi vízilabda ob I: aDomino búcsúzóul kiütötte a BVSC-t*

*A férfi vízilabda-bajnokság 5–8. helyéért folytatott rájátszásának utolsó, 6. fordulójában a Domino Honvéd 16–4-re legyőzte a BVSC-t. A másik összecsapáson a Szolnok megverte az Újpestet.*

*FÉRFI VÍZILABDA OB I*

*AZ 5–8. HELYÉRT, 6. (UTOLSÓ) JÁTÉKNAP *

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*UNIQA-UTE–SZOLNOKI FŐISKOLA-KÖZGÉP VSC 7–15* (0–1, 2–5, 1–4, 4–5)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Hajós uszoda, 50 néző. V: Molnár P., Kiszelly</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*UTE:*
Bisztritsányi – SZABÓ B. 3, Dorogi, Hoppál 2, Olasz, Kotszidisz 1, Horváth D. *Cs: *Ryan (kapus), Rostás, Bitter, Keresztes, Takács B., Rom, Deme 1. *Edző: *Petik Attila

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*SZOLNOK:*
Gárdonyi – NÉMETH D. 3, BÁLINT 3, Regős 1, Pásztor 1, Császár 1, Hangay R. *Cs: *Nébald (kapus), Gazsovits 1, Józsa, Hangay Z. 1, Szőke 2, Süveges, Petrovai 2. *Edző: *Cseh Sándor
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Gól – emberelőnyből:* 3/1, ill. 4/1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Gól – ötméteresből:* 1/1, ill. 2/2

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*MESTERMÉRLEG*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Petik Attila:* – Lejátszottuk ezt a mérkőzést is. Köszönöm a fiúknak, hogy velem együtt ezt a bajnokságot is lejátszották.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Cseh Sándor: *– Köszönöm a játékosoknak az egész szezont, és mindenkinek, aki segítette a munkánkat.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*DOMINO-HONVÉD–BVSC-ZUGLÓ ATLANTIS CASINO 16–4* (3–1, 2–0, 5–3, 6–0)

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Kőér u., 100 néző. V: Kun Gy., Madarasi A.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*HONVÉD:*
GERGELY – SZIVÓS 4, GÓR NAGY 5, Marnitz 1, Matajsz 1, Salamon 1, Bátori. *Cs: *Székely B., TÓTH B. 2, Jansik 1, Mezei, PAJÁN 1, Simon R. *Edző: *Vad Lajos

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*BVSC:*
Györke – Szabó P., Hopkins 1, Nagy S., AMBRUS 1, Simon A., GALAMBOS 1.* Cs:* Randé (kapus), PECZ 1, Antal A., Halek, Zsoldos, Tatár. *Edző: *Vincze Balázs
</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Gól– emberelőnyből: *5/2, ill. 7/1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Gól– ötméteresből:* 1/0, ill. –</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Kipontozódott: *Paján (22. p.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Kiállítva, végleg cserével:* Székely B. (23. p.)


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*MESTERMÉRLEG*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Vad Lajos:* – Szép vége lett a szezonunknak.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Vincze Balázs: *– A helyezések már eldőltek, de jobb eredményre számítottam.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*A VÉGEREDMÉNY*

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>5. Domino-Honvéd</TD><TD class=xl25>6</TD><TD class=xl26>6</TD><TD class=xl26>–</TD><TD class=xl26>–</TD><TD class=xl26>68–37</TD><TD class=xl27>+31 </TD><TD class=xl27>30 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl28>6. Szolnoki Főiskola-Közgép</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl29>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>3</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>2</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>51–38</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl31>+13 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl31>19 </TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl28>7. BVSC-Atlantis Casino</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl29>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>4</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl30>47–62</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl31>–15 </TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl31>10 </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD style="HEIGHT: 16.5pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl32>8. Uniqa-UTE</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl33>6</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>1</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>–</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>5</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl34>46–75</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>–29 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-TOP: medium none" class=xl35>6 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Wichmann Tamás MOB kitüntetést kapott*
2010. 05. 12. 21.21


<RIGHT> 






*A hétvégén a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság kitüntetését vehette át a magyar kajak-kenu sport kiemelkedő személyisége, Wichmann Tamás. A kilencszeres világbajnok kenus az olimpiai mozgalomért tett érdemeiért kapta a díjat*.

*•Hány évet is ölel át ez a díj?*
•Közel ötvenet… Sikerekkel és kudarcokkal teli hosszú éveket – mondja Wichmann Tamás. – De ezt a díjat nem csak az egykori sportsikereimnek köszönhetem, úgy érzem, benne van mindaz, amit ez a sportág adott nekem, és amit én adhattam magamból a kenuzásnak. Ez nem csak arról szól, hogy egyszer te is ültél egy hajóban, amit sikerre vezettél. Ezt köszönhetem az edzői múltamnak, annak, hogy ha hívtak a gyerekek közé, jótékonysági rendezvényekre vagy egyéb megjelenésekre, sosem mondtam nemet, hiszen nem feledtem, hogy egykoron mit adott nekem Parti vagy Szöllősi jelenléte, elismerő szava. Nem felejtem, hogyan ösztönzött az ő nagyságuk az én pályám során, és úgy érzem, mindezt köteles vagyok visszaadni.

*•Ennek a szemléletnek is köszönhető, hogy túl a hatvanon még mindig nagyon aktív.*
•Igen. Most is vannak srácaim, akikkel társadalmi munkában nap, mint nap foglalkozom. Sokan jönnek hozzám egy jó szóért, tanácsért vagy csak azért, hogy elmondhassák: nekem is köszönhető, hogy tisztességes férfiember lett belőlük. Elhozzák a gyerekeiket, megmutatják a családjukat, és ez engem ugyanolyan boldoggá tesz, mint egykoron a világbajnoki győzelmek. A minap Belicza Bélával és várandós feleségével találkoztam. Amikor megsimogattam az asszonyka pocakját, Béla odasúgta: „Látod, ennek a bácsinak köszönhető, hogy egykoron kenuzni kezdtem, és bízom benne, hogy Te is ülhetsz vele még egy hajóban.” Hát mit mondjak, rendesen elérzékenyültem.

*•A közös kenuzásra még esélye is lehet a picinek, hiszen tavaly aktív tagja volt a világbajnoki címet szerző sárkányhajó válogatottnak.*
•Jó kis veszélyes vállalkozás volt ez a részemről a kilencven fokos páratartalomban és a hőségben. Az idén már nem kacérkodnék vele, az egészségem ezt már nem tolerálná, de mint tiszteletbeli csapatvezető igyekszem mindent megtenni annak érdekében, hogy jól sikerüljön a felkészülése a fiataloknak a szegedi világbajnokságra. Azt tudom, hogy sokan tekintik fő versenyüknek az augusztusi Maty-éri versenyt, amelynek válogatóját a szegedi Világkupán tartják majd. Szóval tanácsokkal, derűvel, bölcsességgel és boldogsággal bárkinek a rendelkezésére állok majd ebben a szezonban is.

*•Nemrégiben a szegedi Nagy Sportágválasztón Vajda Attilával közösen ragadtak gitárt a kezükbe. A fellépésük után sikerült valamit átadni Attilának a tapasztalataiból?*
•Attila már az a kaliberű versenyző, aki nem kényszerül az én tanácsaimra, de ő is meghallgat és elfogad pár gondolatot tőlem. Nem tagadom, az egyik kedvencem ő a hazai mezőnyből, s úgy hiszem, a pekingi győzelem csak a kezdete volt egy nagy pályafutásnak. Attila a tavalyi világbajnokságon kapott egy pofont, ahogyan annak idején Ivan Patzaichin, Detlefe Lewe vagy jómagam is zsebre tettem a sajátomat. De hiszem, hogy mindebből fel tud építeni egy újabb olimpiai diadalt. Amúgy pedig nem csak a kenulapátot, de az akkordokat is remekül fogja. Klassz srác, nekem elhihetik.

*•És ezzel a szép MOB kitüntetéssel a kezében mit mondana önmagáról?*
•Azt, hogy örülök annak, amit a sors ad nekem. A lehetőségeimhez mérten jártam a csúcson, vagy legalábbis közel hozzá. A kudarcaim életre neveltek, a sikereim éltettek. Örömömet lelem a főzésben, a munkámban, s ez a MOB-díj erőt ad és bizonyosságot jelent, hogy jó úton járok az életemben.


*A Vasas egyenlített a döntőben*
2010. 05. 12. 22.08


<RIGHT> 






*A címvédő Vasas 6-2-re nyert a vendég Eger ellen a férfi vízilabda ob I fináléjának második - szerdai - mérkőzésén, ezzel egyenlített az egyik fél harmadik sikeréig tartó párharcában.*

A fővárosi alakulat főként védekezésben remekelt: a vendégek csupán egy perccel a harmadik negyed vége előtt szerezték első góljukat.
A harmadik mérkőzésre szombaton kerül sor Egerben.

*Eredmény, rájátszás:
az 1. helyért, 2. játéknap:
TEVA-VasasPlaket - ZF-Eger 6-2 (2-0, 0-0, 1-1, 3-1)
góldobók:* Létay 2, Kis G., Hosnyánszky, Kovács Róbert, Varga Dénes 1-1, ill. Kovács G, Feltham 1-1

A mérkőzés elején az egrieknek volt több lehetőségük, de két emberelőnyt is kihagytak. A Vasas első kapura lövésére az 5. percig kellett várni, ekkor Kis Gábor előnyből vezetést szerzett. Hosnyánszky szélről betalált Szécsi hálójába, így 2-0-s Vasas előnnyel zárult az első negyed. A második szakaszban nem esett gól, ugyanakkor a 9. percben Katonás Gergő, majd a 11. percben Kevin Graham cserével végleg a kiállt. Az egrieknél rosszul céloztak, a félidőig nem tudtak betalálni. Rengeteg hiba, pontatlanság jellemezte a vendégek játékát. A Vasas kiválóan védekezett, igaz a támadásoknál már az angyalföldi hívek is hiába vártak az újabb gólokra.
A fordulás után sem záporoztak a gólok. Szécsi Zoltán és Nagy Viktor többször is bravúrt mutatott be, majd Hosnyánszkyt is kiállították végleg cserével a 18. percben.
Az Eger a 23. percben szerezte első gólját, majd Szécsi a negyed végén kivédte Varga Dániel ötméteresét. Az angyalföldiek ugyanakkor nem hagyták, hogy feltámadjon az Eger, két előnyös támadás végén 5-1-re alakították az állást. A végére teljesen szétesett a vendégek játéka, így a Vasas megérdemelten egyenlített a párharcban.
"Már Egerben is jól játszottunk, akkor nem sikerült. Most sikerült még jobban játszani. Kiegyenlítettünk, szombaton szeretnénk Egerben nyerni" - nyilatkozta Földi László, a Vasas vezetőedzője.
"Próbálom pozitívan értékelni a történteket: ez a Vasas-győzelem is ugyanannyit ér, mint a mi egri kiszenvedett győzelmünk" - mondta Gerendás György, az Eger szakvezetője.

* Korábban:
*​*
** a 3. helyért, 2. játéknap:*
FTC-Fisher Klíma - Szeged-Beton VE 12-11 (1-3, 1-0, 1-2, 4-2, 0-0, 1-1) - büntetőkkel

*Az állás: 1-1*
Az egyik fél második győzelméig tartó párharc harmadik mérkőzését szombaton rendezik, Szegeden.

* az 5-8. helyért, 6. (utolsó) játéknap:*
UNIQA-UTE - Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP VSC 7-15 (0-1, 2-5, 1-4, 4-5)
Domino Honvéd - BVSC-Zugló-Atlantis Casino 16-4 (3-1, 2-0, 5-3, 6-0)

*a 9-11. helyért, 6. (utolsó) játéknap:*
Pécsi Vízmű-PVSK-Fűszért - Bodrogi Bau-IOS-Szentesi VK 15-7 (3-2, 5-2, 3-2, 4-1)

*Az alsóház végeredménye:*
5. Domino Honvéd
6. Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP VSC
7. BVSC-Zugló-Atlantis Casino
8. UNIQA-UTE
9. Pécsi Vízmű-PVSK-Fűszért
10. OSC-Opus-Via
11. Bodrogi Bau-IOS-Szentesi VK​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 13)

*
Kilencvennégyen neveztek a pályaversennyel tarkított IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta első idei versenyére​*
2010. 05. 12. 16.58


<RIGHT>






*Már pénteken (május 7.) este sejteni lehetett, hogy nem akármilyen mezőnnyel startol az idei versenysorozat, hiszen a Zöld Nagydíjért is kiírt viadal első nevezési napján 37 hajó regisztrált.*

Badacsonyban végül 94 hajó adta le a nevezését, ami a szervezők munkájának, valamint az UNIQA Balaton Regatta múltjának és hagyományainak is elismerése, pláne ha figyelembe vesszük, hogy a versenyszezon még tulajdonképpen el sem kezdődött a Balatonon. Az UNIQA Balaton Regatta idei újításának köszönhetően a versenyhétvége első napján egy túraversennyel „melegítettek” a résztvevők, vasárnap pedig 59 hajó nevezésével, egy izgalmas pályaviadallal zárult a hétvége.

Változékony időjárás közepette, gyenge szélben, de rendkívül látványosan kezdődött az idei szezon. A szombati rajteljáráskor lenyűgöző látványt nyújtott a közel száz hajó a startvonalon, illetve annak közelében. A mindkét napon gyenge, kissé „csíkos” szélben a versenyzők jelesre vizsgáztak kitartásból és elszántságból, aminek egy remek versenyhétvége lett az eredménye. A szombati túraversenyen az abszolút első helyén célba érő egységnek, mindössze 3 óra 8 percre volt szüksége a táv legyőzéséhez. A mezőny első harmada gyenge, de „kitartó” szélben futott be a célba, míg a középső harmadnak a szélcsenddel, a harmadiknak pedig a helyenként viharos széllökésekkel érkező változással, no és egy jókora felhőszakadással kellett megküzdenie. Vasárnapra csak annyi változott, hogy napsütéses időben kellett megküzdeniük az elemekkel a résztvevőknek, ugyanis a szél ereje továbbra is gyenge, de igen forgolódó volt.

A versenyzők a vízen, a szervezők és a partnerek pedig a parton tettek ki magukért. A GE Hungary felajánlásának, valamint a szervezők, a WWF Magyarország természetvédelmi szervezet és a Balatoni Hajózási Zrt. közös együttműködésének köszönhetően a badacsonyi kikötőben már leginkább energiatakarékos izzók világítanak, miután a zöld gondolat népszerűsítése érdekében a szervezők lecserélték a hagyományos izzókat a takarékosabb, gazdaságosabb és környezetkímélőbb termékekre. A verseny szakmai fővédnökének, a WWF Magyarországnak a képviselői külön hangsúlyozták, mennyire fontos, hogy a vitorlázók, mint egy olyan csoport tagjai, akik közel állnak a természethez, példát mutassanak környezettudatos életmódjukkal. 
„Igazán örülök, hogy részt vehettem a versenyen, mivel imádok vitorlázni – mondta Szabó Győző, színművész, a verseny vendége, aki kislányával egy versenyző hajóra is szállt. – Külön öröm számomra, hogy ez a verseny a természetvédelmet is képviseli.”

„Büszke vagyok a teljes mezőnyre, ugyanis elképesztően nehéz körülmények közepette kellett teljesíteniük a versenyzőknek a pályát. Kitartásból, elszántságból jelesre vizsgázott a csapat, de ezen nem is lehet csodálkozni, hiszen itt mindenki nagyon szeret vitorlázni. Bár a szél gyenge volt, összességében elégedettek lehetünk, hiszen mind a két nap sikerült lebonyolítanunk a futamokat. Örülök, hogy elkezdődött a szezon és már várjuk a következő versenyhétvégét.” – mondta a Zöld Nagydíj után a versenyigazgató Dániel Gábor. 
*A IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta további helyszínei és időpontjai:*
2010. 06. 05–06. IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta Vitorlás verseny-sorozat 3–4. futam, Szigliget
2010. 06. 05–06. III. IT-Telecom Regatta
2010. 06. 26–27. IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta Vitorlás verseny-sorozat 5–6. futam, Balatonaliga
2010. 06. 26–27. III. Média Regatta
2010. 07. 24–25. IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta Vitorlás verseny-sorozat 7–8. futam, Balatonlelle
2010. 07. 24–25. III. Autós Regatta
2010. 08. 20–21. IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta Vitorlás verseny-sorozat 9–10. futam, Balatonföldvár
2010. 08. 20–21. II. Nemzeti Regatta
IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta I. forduló, Badacsony

*Eredmények:*
*Túraverseny: *
*Abszolút: *
1. Therapy By Gardazzura 
2. Lábad X X 35 
3. Kék Fény 8 Mod 
4. Black Magic Nautic 311 Extra 
5. Westport X 35 
6. Szélvész X 35

*Túraverseny: Pályaverseny:*
*Yardstick I.*
1. Lábad X X 35 1. Kék Fény 8 Mod 
2. Falco Scholz 22 2. Madárka Scholtz 22
3. Kék Fény 8 Mod 3. Falco Scholtz 22
4. Flóra Elan 333cs++ 4. Papagena 8 mOD
5. Madárka Scholtz 22 5. Kepi X-102
6. Kepi X-102 6. Pax Dehler

*Yardstick II.*
1. Titkos - Szeviép Leguán 1. Dolce Vita FPC 30
2. Dolce Vita Fpc 30 T 2. Rozália Dolphin 28
3. Albatros Fpc 30 T 3. Pilsner Úr Enter 28
4. Rozália Dolphin 28cs 4. Titkos Leguán
5. Pilsner Úr Enter 28/E 5. Manana FPC 30
6. De Strigis Dolphin 28m+ 6. Banka Sudár „R”

*Yardstick III.*
1. Avíz Azúr B-18 1. Soczi Tonic 23
2. Catullus Maximus Maxi 77 2. Pelto Solaris
3. Jocó CNSO 3. Avíz Azúr B-18
4. Süvölvény B-25 4. Blue Fly Twister
5. Dudu B-25 5. Catullus Maxi 77
6. Penny B-25 6. Süvölvény B-25​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 13)

*Uszonyos úszás: Egerben is győzött a magyar világbajnok*
2010. 05. 12. 18.02


<RIGHT> 






*Kanyó Dénes győzelmével zárult az egri Nemzetközi Dobó Kupa uszonyosúszó-verseny. A világbajnoki címvédő, Világjátékok-bronzérmes szegedi úszó nagy fölénnyel nyerte a 400 méteres számot, és ezzel jól hangolt a kazanyi Európa-bajnokságra.*

- Még vannak anyagi feltételei az indulásomnak, de nagyon szeretnék részt venni a kontinensviadalon – mondta a Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálatának a szegedi Muréna Úszó- és Búvárklub versenyzője. – Úgy érzem, hogy jó formában vagyok, nagyon élvezem az úszást. Különösebb elvárásaim nincsenek, aki engem ismer, az tudja, hogy a rajtkőről elrugaszkodva az utolsó csepp energiámat is ki fogom facsarni annak érdekében, hogy a végén meghallgathassam a magyar himnuszt.

A júliusi Európa-bajnokságon résztvevők névsora a hétvégi hajdúszoboszlói országos bajnokság után lesz végleges, mely egyben válogató verseny is. A Muréna versenyzői a Nagy Sportágválasztó szegedi rendezvényével hangoltak a viadalra, ahol kikapcsolódásként például a tajvani Világjátékokon nagy sikert arató sárkányhajózást is kipróbálhatták.


*Utánpótlás: Százhalombattán rendezték az aquatlon országos döntőt*
2010. 05. 11. 13.15​*Mintegy 600 gyermek részvételével rendezték május 9-n, Százhalombattán az idén ötödik alkalommal kiírt NUSI Aquatlon Országos döntőt. A négy korcsoportban, úszásban és futásban meghirdetett országos versenyben előzetesen mintegy 1200-an vettek részt.*

A versenytávok a korosztályoknak megfelelően alakultak: a legkisebbek 100 métert úsztak a városi strand 50 méteres medencéjében, 1000 métert futottak a Városi Szabadidő Központ pályáján; a legnagyobbak, a serdülők 400 métert úsztak, 3000 métert futottak. Az országos döntőt a megyei elődöntők előzték meg, a viadalon összesen, mintegy 1200 gyermek vett részt, innen az elért szintidők alapján jutottak be a legjobbak a százhalombattai eseményre. A rendezés a NUPI által koordinált Sport XXI. Program triatlon sportági keretének csúcseseményeként, állami támogatásból, a Százhalombattai VUK SE szervezésében valósult meg.
- Másfél millió forintot biztosítottunk a rendezvényre a sportági keretből, melyet a szervezők többek közt létesítmény-használatra, érmekre, pólókra, chipes időmérésre fordítottak – mondta Pignitzky Dorottya, a NUPI osztályvezetője.

*Eredmények:
*​*
**Egyéni győztesek:*
 Hornyák Döme (Martfűi Úszó és Triatlon Klub), Fábián Szilvia (Tricepsz SE), Lehmann Csongor (TVK Mali), Barta Luca (Tarjáni Tornádó Triatlon SE), Czrenner Dávid (Uniqa Újbuda TC), Tomicskó Flóra (Esztergomi Triatlon Klub SE), Pap Dávid (Triatlon Villám), Csatlós Barbara (Csepel Dolphins).
 
*Csapatverseny:*
 Triatlon Villám (Kalocsai K., Oláh Cs., Kalocsai M.), Tricepsz SE (Fábián Sz., Karácsonyi B., Gordos B.), TVK Mali (Lehmann Cs., Orosz G., Gavallér K.), BBSC Balatonboglár (Szerdahelyi Sz., Pintér R., Simon Sz.).
​<RIGHT>​​​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 14)

*Egy zsák bolha és a szent napok*
2010. 05. 13. 16.03


 <RIGHT> 






*Újabb helyszínen tűnnek fel a sárkányok! Május 14. és 16. között Nagykanizsán a Csónakázó tavon folytatódik a nagy sárkányhajó Road Show, amelynek végállomása az augusztus 26. és 29. között sorra kerülő szegedi világbajnokság lesz*.

*A győri Aranyparton már „megmártóztak” a sárkányok!* Május második hétvégéjén óriási sikerrel rendezte meg a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség a sárkányhajó Road Show első állomását, amelyen a cégek közötti versenyben a Patent Security, a települések közötti viadalon pedig az EXEK Győr kvalifikált az első helyen a szegedi sárkányhajó világbajnokság amatőr döntőjébe.
A győri viadalon fantasztikus volt a hangulat, a szegedi döntő természetesen még nagyobb durranást ígér, éppen ezért is sajnálná Kocsis Róbert, a Patent Security kapitánya, ha nem sikerülne a világbajnoki fináléra összeszedni a csapatát.

*„Mi régi kajakosok és kenusok vagyunk, akik minden évben egyszer összeülünk egy jó sárkányhajós versenyre – mondta Kocsis Róbert. – A civil életünkben mindannyian vállalkozók vagyunk, így gyakorlatilag a srácokat nehezebb összeszedni, mint egy zsák bolhát. Jelen pillanatban nem tudom, hogy fel tudjuk-e vállalni a szegedi világbajnoki részvételt. Egyelőre nem mondtunk le róla, de az is megeshet, hogy kénytelenek leszünk átadni az indulás jogát másoknak. Ha mégis szerepelnénk Szegeden, akkor Kozmann Gyurit szívesen látnánk a hajónkban, ő számunkra nagy példakép, szimpatikus fiatalember. S a nagykanizsaiaknak üzenem: semmiképpen se hagyják ki a Road Show-t, mert csodás napot szerezhet magának az ember egy ilyen versennyel.”*

A települések közötti versenyben az EXEK Győr érte el a legjobb eredményt. Bucskó Ákos, a csapat kormányosa elmondta: a csapat nagy erőbedobással készül majd az augusztusi viadalra is.
„Heti három edzésünk van, és ehhez nyáron is tartjuk majd magunkat: a hétfő, szerda, péntek szent nap – viccelődött Bucskó.
– Több éve sárkányhajózunk már, tavaly augusztus óta a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség égisze alatt versenyzünk, és nagyon élvezzük ezeket a megmérettetéseket. Most nagyon várjuk mi is a nagykanizsai fordulót, mert kíváncsiak vagyunk rá, hogy kik kerülnek majd be a fináléba. Majd jól szétszedjük őket Szegeden! És bár csapatunk lányai biztosan Széles Gáborra vagy Varga Dávidra pályáznak, a fiúk nevében mondhatom Danutát vagy Natasát bármikor szívesen látjuk a hajóban.”


*Kajak-kenu: Szolnokon át vezet az út Szegedre*
2010. 05. 13. 15.58


<RIGHT> 






*A péntektől vasárnapig sorra kerülő szolnoki viadallal kezdetét veszi a kajakosok és kenusok versenyszezonja; ezen dől el, hogy kik képviselhetik majd a magyar színeket a május 28-30-án rendezendő szegedi MOL Világkupán, amelyre több mint 40 ország képviselőit várják.*

A hétvégi, úgynevezett rangsorolón minden válogatottságra pályázó versenyzőnek kötelező elindulnia valamelyik egyes olimpiai számban, ez alól a már biztos Vk-résztvevők - a tavalyi vb-n ötkarikás egyes és páros számban aranyérmesek - sem kivételek.

A Vk-csapat végleges összetételéről keddig dönt Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány (nemzetenként két-két egység indulhat minden számban), aki ugyanakkor a csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatón hangsúlyozta: a szegedi Vk csak egy felkészülési állomás lesz az év fő eseményére, az augusztusi, poznani világbajnokságra.

*"Komolyabb szakmai elvárásokat emiatt nem is támasztok a Vk-val szemben, bár tavaly minden várakozást felülmúlóan teljesített a csapat, hiszen 13 arany-, valamint 4-4 ezüst- és bronzérmet gyűjtött" *- fogalmazott a szakvezető.

Baráth Etele, a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség (MKKSZ) elnöke elmondta: a 2012-es olimpiára készülve az idei a legfontosabb év, mert bár a kvalifikációt csak jövőre rendezik, aki ott akar lenni Londonban, annak már most meg kell mutatnia, mire képes. Hozzátette: a szegedi Vk-verseny a lebonyolítás szempontjából jó tesztlehetőség lesz a 2013-as vb-re, amelynek rendezési jogát a közlemúltban nyerte el Magyarország.

A Vk-ra egyébként - csakúgy, mint tavaly - különleges kampánnyal hívja fel a figyelmet a szövetség: a pekingi olimpia magyar sportági bajnokai - Kovács Katalin, Janics Natasa és Vajda Attila - a "Szállítók újratöltve" címmel képregényhősként jelennek meg óriásplakátokon országszerte.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 15)

*Schmitt Pál: A vitorlázók védik a Balatont*
2010. 05. 15. 13.18


 <RIGHT> 






*A vitorlázók védik a Balatont, és ez az egyetlen sport, ahol a versenyzőknek az ellenfél mellett a természet erőivel is meg kell küzdeniük - mondta Schmitt Pál, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) és az Országgyűlés elnöke, mielőtt megnyitotta az idei vitorlásévadot Balatonfüreden.*

A házelnök szombati beszédében hangsúlyozta, hogy a tó sportszempontból is egyedülálló értéket képvisel, védelme ezért kiemelten fontos.

Schmitt Pál szerint a Balaton óriási terhelést visel, ezért szükséges a regionális összefogás az állagának megőrzésére.

* "A Balaton millió embernek nyújt kikapcsolódást, egész Európa szereti, a Balaton mindenkié. Akik a legtöbbet tehetnek érte, azok maguk a vitorlázók, akik szeretik és élvezik ezt a szeszélyes, nagy tavat - mondta a MOB vezetője. - Az igazolt vitorlások száma már meghaladja az ötezret, de akár hatezren is elférnének a tavon egyszerre."*

Bóka István, Balatonfüred polgármestere reményét fejezte ki, hogy az újonnan alakuló kormány kiemelten kezeli majd a Balatont és Balatonfüredet. Hozzátette: meg kívánják őrizni elsőségüket, amelyet a vitorlázás bölcsőjeként és a vitorlásversenyek rendezésében betöltenek. A polgármester elmondta, hogy szeretné, ha a vitorláskikötők létesítésének feltételei egyszerűsödnének, és minél több kikötő létesülhetne a Balatonon, mert vitorlázni minden időben lehet.

Szoják Balázs, a Magyar Vitorlás Szövetség (MVSZ) főtitkára kijelentette, hogy egy későbbi időpontban rendezik meg azt a figyelemfelkeltő demonstrációt, amelyet a versenycélú hajók megadóztatása miatt terveztek szombatra.

Ezután délben, 120 résztvevővel rajtolt el az Impuls-Leasing Évadnyitó Nagydíj, amely hagyományosan a balatoni vitorlás idény nyitórendezvénye. Ezúttal 29 hajóosztály számára írtak ki nagyhajós túraversenyt a Balatonfüred-Alsóörs-Tihany-Balatonfüred útvonalon.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Győzelemmel kezdte Phelps az idényt *
2010. 05. 15. 11.41


<RIGHT> 






*Két győzelemmel kezdte meg az idényt pénteken Michael Phelps, az amerikaiak 14-szeres olimpiai bajnok úszója.*

A 21-szeres vb-aranyérmes a Charlotte-ban rendezett nemzetközi viadalon nyerte meg a 200 m gyorsot (1:47,73 p) és a 100 m pillangót (52,41 mp).

* "Ezeket a sikereket még nem a kimerítő edzésmunkának, hanem sokkal inkább a versenyszellememnek köszönhetem"* - ismerte el a 24 éves szupersztár, aki még 50 gyorson, 100 háton és 200 vegyesen jelezte indulását.​<CENTER></CENTER>


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)

*Benedekék nyerték az Euroligát*
2010. 05. 15. 21.40


<RIGHT> 






*Kásás Tamás, Benedek Tibor és Madaras Norbert csapata, az olasz Pro Recco nyerte meg a férfi vízilabda Euroligát, miután a szombati fináléban kiütötte a Kiss Gergelyt és Steinmetz Ádámot foglalkoztató címvédő montenegrói Primorac Kotort.*

A nápolyi mérkőzésen a magyarok közül Kiss Gergely volt egyszer eredményes.

* A döntőben:
*Pro Recco (olasz)-Primorac Kotor (montenegrói) 9-3 (0-2, 3-1, 3-0, 3-0)

*A 3. helyért:
*Partizan Beograd (szerb)-Jug Dubrovnik (horvát) 16-15 (4-2, 2-3, 3-2, 1-3, 1-0, 0-1) - büntetőkkel​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Női vízilabda: megvédte címét a Dunaújváros*
2010. 05. 15. 19.18


<RIGHT> 






*Magabiztosan védte meg vízilabda-bajnoki címét a Vodafone női ob I-ben a Dunaújváros, amely a szombati zárófordulóban legfőbb riválisa, a Szentes otthonában diadalmaskodott nem kevesebb, mint 8 gólos különbséggel.*

A DF-DVCSH gárdája – elsősorban az 5 találatig jutó Keszthelyi Ritának köszönhetően – 14-6-ra nyert, s az 1-4. helyért kiírt rájátszásban 12 pontos előnnyel végzett az élen legyőzöttje előtt. A harmadik helyet az Eger érdemelte ki.

* A 2009/10-es bajnoki idény végeredménye:
* 1. DF-DVCSH
2. Hungerit-MetalCom-Szentesi VK
3. ZF-Eger
4. UVSE
5. BVSC-Zugló Diapolo
6. Universitas Szeged
7. Honvéd ELTE POLO
8. Héraklész II.
9. Héraklész I.
10. Angyalföldi SI



*Kajak-kenu: kizárták Janicsot 200 méteren*
2010. 05. 15. 20.44


<RIGHT> 






*Szombaton a 200 méteres versenyekkel folytatódott Szolnokon a kajakosok és kenusok rangsoroló viadala: a nőknél K-1-ben Janics Natasa kizárása után Hegyi Zomilla nyakába akasztották az aranyérmet.*

A vb-címvédő Janics ugyan esélyeshez méltón megnyerte a finálét, de a mérlegelésnél kiderült, hogy a megengedettnél könnyebb a hajója, így utólag kizárták. Kovács Katalin csak a B döntőben volt érdekelt ebben a számban, de ő tavalyi eredményei alapján már biztos Vk-induló.

Egy sportágtörténeti pillanatnak is szemtanúi lehettek a nézők a nap folyamán, hiszen Magyarországon először bemutatkoztak a női kenusok. A versenyt Marschalkó Alexandra nyerte meg, aki tavaly áprilisban váltott kenura, és szeretne ott lenni az idei világbajnokságon.

A szolnoki viadalon dől el, hogy kik képviselhetik majd a magyar színeket a május 28-30-án rendezendő szegedi MOL Világkupán. Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány minden, válogatottságra pályázó versenyzőnek kötelezővé tette az indulást valamelyik egyes olimpiai számban, ez alól a már biztos Vk-résztvevők - a tavalyi vb-n ötkarikás egyes és páros számban aranyérmesek - sem kivételek.
A Vk-csapat végleges összetételéről keddig dönt a szakember, Szegeden nemzetenként két-két egység szállhat majd vízre minden számban.

*  Eredmények a szövetség honlapja alapján:*​*​​** 200 m:
férfi K-1:*
1. Molnár Péter (Tiszaújváros) 37.210 mp
2. Dudás Miklás (Bakó Kajak AVSE) 37.640
3. Gyertyános Gergely (UTE) 37.970

* férfi C-1:
* 1. Nagy Péter (Győri Graboplast VSE) 43.060
2. Vajda Attila (Démász-Szeged) 43.590
3. Kovács Gergely (BSE) 43.960

* női K-1:
* 1. Hegyi Zomilla (KSI) 43.360
2. Kozák Danuta (Domino Honvéd) 44.170
3. Patyi Melinda (Domin Honvéd) 44.690

* női C-1:
* 1. Marschalkó Alexandra (Csepel) 1:10.290
2. Szabados Fruzsina (Vértesi Erőmű) 1:14.180
3. Kálmándy-Pap Kamilla (Pécs) 1:33.430

*férfi K-2:
* 1. Beé István, Dombi Rudolf (Domino Honvéd, Építők) 34.430
2. Boros Gergely, Sík Márton (Atomerőmű, Démász-Szeged) 34.650
3. Pintér Márk, Kulifai Tamás (MTK-Erzsébetváros) 35.380

*férfi C-2:
* 1. Végh Attila, Kovács Gergely (BSE) 40.780
2. Németh Gergő , Nagy Péter (Graboplast Győr) 41.670
3. Hajdu Gergő, Balázs Péter (Dunaferr, BSE) 41.980

*női K-2:*
1. Vad Ninetta, Hegyi Zomilla (KSI) 41.780 mp
2. Tóth Dzsenifer, Dira Zsófia (KSI) 42.360
3. Lakner Zita, Szabó Petra (MTK-Erzsébetváros, Szolnok) 43.050

*A további program:
vasárnap:*

500 m-es elő- és középfutamok 8 ó
500 m-es döntők 14:10 ó
5000 m-es döntők 18 ó​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 17)

*Gyengélkedés után is nyerte Phelps a 200 vegyest*
2010. 05. 17. 11.47


<RIGHT> 






*Bár a második versenynapon gyengélkedett, vasárnap rajthoz állt, s nyert is 200 m vegyesen Michael Phelps, a világ jelenlegi első számú férfiúszója a Charlotte-ban rendezett nemzetközi viadalon.*

A 14-szeres olimpiai bajnok amerikai, akinek ez volt az idei nyitó fellépése 50-es medencében, 1:58.35 perc alatt teljesítette a távot. Utána úgy nyilatkozott, hogy a Mecklenburg Aquatic Centerben lezajlott verseny, amelyen öt számban indult, s hármat megnyert, jelentős motivációt nyújt neki a folytatáshoz.

*"Úgy gondolom, ez a hétvége nem volt számomra túl sikeres, de szörnyűnek se nevezném"* - fogalmazott Phelps, aki a pekingi olimpián mindkét vegyes számban Cseh Lászlót megelőzve lett első.


*Kajak-kenu rangsoroló - Szalai, Janics és Vajda nyert 500 m egyesben*
2010. 05. 16. 18.24


<RIGHT> 



*


A szombaton, 200 m-en kizárt Janics Natasa, valamint Szalai Tamás és Vajda Attila nyerte az 500 m-es egyes számokat vasárnap, a kajakosok és a kenusok szolnoki rangsoroló viadalának zárónapján.
*​*
*Janics Kovács Katalin távollétében diadalmaskodott, míg Szalai többek között a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Kammerer Zoltánt utasította maga mögé a fináléban. Utóbbi később, Kucsera Gáborral párosban visszavágott, a Holpert Ervinnel induló Szalainak itt meg kellett elégednie a második hellyel. A szegediek kenus ötkarikás bajnoka, Vajda a pénteki negyedik (1000 m), majd a szombati második (200 m) hely után tudott diadalmaskodni fél kilométeren.

* A szolnoki viadalon dől, illetve dőlt el, hogy kik képviselhetik majd a magyar színeket a május 28-30-án rendezendő szegedi MOL Világkupán. *Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány minden, válogatottságra pályázó versenyzőnek kötelezővé tette az indulást valamelyik egyes olimpiai számban, ez alól a már biztos Vk-résztvevők - a tavalyi vb-n ötkarikás egyes és páros számban aranyérmesek - sem voltak kivételek.
A Vk-csapat végleges összetételéről keddig dönt a szakember, Szegeden nemzetenként két-két egység szállhat majd vízre minden számban.

Eredmények a szövetség honlapja alapján:
*500 m:
férfi K-1:
*1. Szalai Tamás (Domino Honvéd) 1:40.230 p
2. Dombi Rudolf (Építők Margitsziget) 1:41.880
3. Kammerer Zoltán (Graboplast Győri VSE) 1:42.160
* férfi C-1:
*1. Vajda Attila (Démász-Szeged) 1:51.870
2. Mező Dávid (Csepel) 1:54.960
3. Mike Róbert (MTK-Erzsébetváros) 1:55.340
* női K-1:
*1. Janics Natasa (Démász-Szeged) 1:52.330
2. Benedek Dalma (MTK-Erzsébetváros) 1:53.130
3. Medveczky Erika (MTK-Erzsébetváros) 1:53.640
*férfi K-2:
*1. Kammerer Zoltán, Kucsera Gábor (Graboplast Győri VSE, Kőbánya SC) 1:32.700
2. Holpert Ervin, Szalai Tamás (Domino Honvéd) 1:32.970
3. Boros Gergely, Sík Márton (Atomerőmű SE, Démász-Szeged) 1:33.830
* férfi C-2:
*1. Széles Gábor, Varga Dávid (MTK-Erzsébetváros, Grboplast Győri VSE) 1:44.320
2. Horváth Gergely, Német Szabolcs (MTK-Erzsébetváros) 1:47.580
3. Hajdu Gergő Károly, Balázs Péter (Dunaferr, BSE) 1:51.620
*női K-2:
*1. Vad Ninetta, Hegyi Zomilla (KSI) 1:46.210
2. Tóth Dzsenifer, Dira Zsófia (KSI) 1:47.820
3. Bara Alexandra, Groholy Orsolya (KSI) 1:48.670​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 17)

*Evezés: Aranyérmes Duisburgban a Simon-Juhász kormányos nélküli kettes*
2010. 05. 16. 19.57​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Duisburgban az U23-asok mezőnyében aranyérmes lett a Simon Béla - Juhász Adrián kormányos nélküli kettes. A fiúk a döntőben az olasz és a francia egységet utasították maguk mögé. *
A tavalyi világbajnoki ezüstérmes páros magabiztosan evezte le a pályát. A Vermes Péter - Krepesics Péter könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli kettes a döntőben 5. helyen végzett.​ 

*Evezés: A Simon-Juhász kormányos nélküli kettes a felnőttek közt ezüstérmes Duisburgban*
2010. 05. 17. 16.31​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Folytatta sikeres szereplését a duisburgi nemzetközi regattán a magyar evezős válogatott.*​ 
*A szombati U23-as arany után, a Simon Béla - Juhász Adrián kormányos nélküli kettes vasárnap a felnőttek közt ezüstérmes lett.*​ 
Minden egységünk a döntőben zárta a viadalt.​ 
A Simon-Juhász kettős a görögök mögött lett második, megelőzve a bronzérmes holland egységet. A magyarok részéről az ezüst mellett négy darab negyedik hely született az U23-as mezőnyben.​ 
*Negyedik lett* a Markgruber Balázs, Forrai Dávid, Veréb Dávid és Dumitrás István összeállítású férfi könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli négyes; a Rókus Zorán, Kelemen Áron férfi kétpárevezős; a Vermes Péter, Krepesics Péter férfi könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli kettes és a Széll Domonkos férfi egypárevezős.
A viadal kétévente kerül megrendezésre Duisburgban, a köztes időben Essen ad otthont a regattának.​ 
- Mindkét napon ugyanazokban a számokban rendeznek előfutamokat és döntőket. A Simon-Juhász egység egyik nap U23-ban, másik nap felnőttben indult, ez általában szokás a fiatal csapatoknál. Hazai szinten a további nemzetközi szereplés miatt lényeges az eredmény, az edzőbizottság és a szövetségi kapitány az elért eredmények alapján tesz javaslatot a további részvételekre. A világkupák tekintetében a münchenire és a luzernire készülünk, de van még egy kis időnk – nyilatkozott Ott Zsuzsanna főtitkár.​ 

*Májusi rangsoroló - téli sapka, szakadó eső, anorák*
2010. 05. 17. 16.07​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Storcz Botond, felnőtt kapitány azt ígéri, hétfőn még egyeztet az edzőkkel, aztán kedden megnevezi, hogy melyik számban kik indulhatnak május utolsó hétvégéjén a szegedi MOL Világkupán.*​ 

Ne szorítsd meg, mert lefagyott! - üvöltött, egyébként boldogan Vajda Attila, annak a lelkes szurkolónak, aki az eredményhirdetés után kezet akart fogni vele. Nem nehéz elképzelni, hogy mit "kaphatott" Vajda Attila keze miközben a 8-9 fokos májusi melegben teljesítette az 500 méteres távot. Persze, nem csak a kenusok, hanem az összes versenyző életét megkeserítette a szakadó eső illetve az erős szél a szolnoki rangsoroló harmadik napján. Sokan téli sapkában eveztek, mások a rajt előtti utolsó pillanatig magukon hagyták az anorákot, sőt a kegyetlen időben némileg a rajt procedúrát is meg kellett változtatni. A hajófogó gyerekek ugyanis a tüdőgyulladást kockáztatták volna, ha kint maradnak a vízen, így délutánra már maratoni "stílusban" rajtoltak a döntők.​ 
Vajda Attila keze egyébként, lefagyás ide vagy oda, ma aranyhoz segítette az olimpiai bajnokot. C-1 500-on fölényesen, majdnem 2 hajóhossz előnnyel nyert Attila, a fiatal Mező Dávid (89-es születésű), és Mike Róbert előtt.​ 
Vajda Attila tavaly 7. volt 1000 méteren, utána ugyanúgy, ahogy most, megnyerte az 500-at. Most a hetedik helynél jobban (4.) kezdte az évet, de még vasárnap délután is bosszús volt a pénteki veresége miatt.​ 
*"Egyszerűen nem hiszem el, hogy minden évben legyőznek az első versenyen! Ez is bizonyítja, hogy nem lehet leírni a magyar mezőnyt. Persze, remélem a szezon nagy részében azért inkább a nemzetközi mezőnnyel kell majd csatáznom. Lelkileg sokat jelent az 500-as győzelem, és nagyon boldog vagyok a 200-as ezüst miatt is. Egyébként szétfagytam, teljesen eláztam, és utálom, hogy mindig esik az eső, de amúgy minden szuper...”* - mosolygott Attila, aztán rohant el a dobogó mellől, nehogy még sokan kezet akarjanak fogni vele.​ 
K-1 500 méteren Szalai Tamás, Dombi Rudolf és Kammerer Zoltán állhatott dobogóra. A honvédos Szalai csak egy dolgot sajnált, hogy az édesapja, aki minden versenyre elkíséri, most nem látta a partról a magabiztos győzelmét. Egy perccel azután, azonban, hogy megkapta az érmet Schmidt Gábor főtitkártól, már tárcsázta is a boldog apuka számát, és gyors élménybeszámolót tartott:
*"Sima volt! Jól mentem végig, nem gondoltam volna, hogy ilyen jól összejön. A rajtnál egy kicsit lemaradtam, aztán 200-nál utolértem a mezőnyt, és egyből továbbmentem, kicsit meg is lepődtem, hogy nem jött velem senki! Nem fáztam, és nem is éreztem igazából a szelet, boldog vagyok, minden rendben volt”* - mesélte Tamás.​ 
*Kammerer Zoltán a kissé butácska "Milyen volt?" kérdésre, annyit válaszolt vacogva, hogy "Nézz körül!"*​ 
A pénteki 1000-es győzelme után a Győri Graboplast versenyzője bronzot nyert 500-on, és némi hiányérzettel jött ki a partra. *"Középen úgy éreztem vezetek, a győzelem szerintem nem volt benne a mai evezésben, de az ezüstöt megcsíphettem volna, ha nem ilyen az idő, és a szél szempontjából egy kicsit szerencsésebb pályát kapok."*​ 
A női K-1-ben Janics Natasa két nap alatt második döntőjét nyerte meg, de csak az első aranyérmét tehette zsebre, az ismert okok miatt (10 dekával könnyebb volt a hajója 200-on a megengedettnél...). Vasárnap nem bízta a véletlenre, fél kilóval a határ felett állt meg a mérleg nyelve.​ 
A kis plusz súly, és a számára különösen kellemetlen hideg sem zavarta meg Natasát abban, hogy sima győzelmet arasson, az MTK-sok, Benedek Dalma és Medveczky Erika előtt.​ 
*"Az izmaimnak nem esik jól ez a hideg, mert alapból kötöttek, úgyhogy egy kicsit tartottam a futamtól - mondta Natasa. Szerencsére már nagyon jó krémek vannak, plusz arra is vigyáztam, hogy csak a rajt előtt néhány perccel vegyem le az anorákot. Kamikázét akartam menni, és körülbelül 100 méterrel a vége előtt lassult le csak a hajó, de akkor már vezettem annyira, hogy tudtam nem lehet gond. A 200-at még mindig sajnálom, de elismerem, hogy én is hibáztam."*
Benedek Dalma téli sapkában teljesítette a távot.​ 
*"Vicces volt, de igazából megcsináltuk, amit meg kellett. Munkából jöttünk, nem ez volt a fő versenyünk nekünk sem, mint ahogy senkinek...”*​ 
Medveczky Erika érdekes módon csak egy rövid mondatot fűzött a bronzához: *"Nem tudok semmi rosszat mondani!"*​ 
A C-2-es döntőt a Varga Dávid, Széles Gábor páros nyerte, pénteken 1000 méteren harmadikak lettek, most javítottak.​ 
*"Beteg voltam egész hétvégén, a harmadik napra jött ki sajnos leginkább. Ki sem léptem a szobából egész nap, aztán a rajt előtt alig kaptam levegőt. Viszont, a világkupán mindenképpen szerettünk volna indulni, ezért becsületből elindultunk és végighajtottuk a távot”* - nyilatkozta Varga Dávid.​ 
A női K-2-ben a Vad Ninetta, Hegyi Zomilla páros nyerte az aranyat. Hegyi Zomillának ez már a negyedik győzelme volt a rangsorolón.​ 
*"Tavasszal nem szoktam csúcsformában versenyezni, most is szerintem még messze vagyok ettől, ennek ellenére nagyon jól sikerült a hétvége. Bár, tudom, hogy 200-on foghíjas volt a mezőny, ennek ellenére remélem, hogy több számban is indulhatok majd a világkupán. A hideg és az eső egyébként eléggé zavart. Én másfél-két órával a rajt előtt ki szoktam menni melegíteni, most nagyjából 20-25 perccel előtte ültem csak hajóba. A nyár közepéig szerintem még több másodpercet tudok fejlődni minden távon.”*​ 
Férfi K-2-ben a célfotó döntött. A Kammerer-Kucsera páros kevesebb, mint egy századdal verte a végén nagyon jól hajrázó Holpert Ervint és Szalai Tamást.​ 
*„Borzalmas volt, a végén nagyon bekötöttünk a hidegtől. Nem készültünk külön erre a számra, tulajdonképpen az első 500-as pályánk volt idén. Nehezen viselem az ilyen időjárást.”* – mondta Kucsera Gábor, miközben mezítláb próbált átvágni az egyik mocsárfolton.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 18)

*Janics és Kovács egymás ellen 500 méteren*
2010. 05. 18. 18.21


<RIGHT> 






*Kovács Katalin a világbajnok jogán, Janics Natasa pedig a múlt hétvégi rangsoroló megnyerésével kvalifikálta magát a jövő hétvégi, szegedi MOL kajak-kenu Világkupára. Régóta nem volt arra példa, hogy két olimpiai bajnok éles versenyt vívjon egymással 500 m-en.*

* "Örülök, hogy Janics Natasa komolyan versenyzett a rangsorolón, és a 200 mellett most már az 500 méteres egyesre is készül. Nagy összecsapás, igazi presztízsharc várható Kovács Katalin és Natasa között Szegeden"* – idézte a Vk-csapatot kedden kihirdető Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitányt a szövetség hírleve.

A két klasszis párosa ezúttal nem áll össze 500 m-en, ebben a számban a tavaly vb-címet szerzett Kozák Danuta, Szabó Gabriella, valamint a Vad Ninetta, Hegyi Zomilla duó képviselheti majd a hazai színeket. A női négyesnek a tavaly világbajnok Kozák, Kovács, Janics és Benedek lesz a tagja.

A férfi kajakosoknál - annak ellenére, hogy csak harmadik lett a rangsorolón - Kucsera Gábor indulhat 1000 m egyesben. Szolnokon ugyan megverte őt Kammerer Zoltán és Kökény Roland is, de ezen a távon mindketten párost mennek majd a Világkupán.

A kenusoknál a pekingi bajnok Vajda Attila 1000 m-es szereplése volt a legnagyobb kérdőjel.

* "Attila némi csalódást keltett a rangsorolón az 1000 méteres távon, viszont 500-on győzni tudott és 200 méteren is szerzett egy ezüstöt, ezért bizalmat szavaztam neki ezren, így Sarudi Pál mellett elindulhat ezen a távon is. Azt kértem tőle, hogy a Világkupára készüljön fel rendesen az 1000 méterre, ezért 200-on ő nem fog elindulni"* – magyarázta a kapitány.

* A magyar csapat a szegedi Vk-ra (nemzetenként két-két egység indulhat minden számban):*

* férfiak:
*K-1 1000 m: Kucsera Gábor, Hufnágel Tibor
K-2 1000 m: Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos; Kökény Roland, Szalai Tamás
K-4 1000 m: Dombi Rudolf, Holpert Ervin, Hadvina Gergely, Boros Gergely; Tóth Dávid, Szabó Balázs, Dudás Miklós, Noé Milán
K-1 500 m: Szalai, Dombi
K-2 500 m: Kammerer, Kucsera; Sík Márton, Boros G.
K-1 200 m: Molnár Péter, Dudás
K-2 200 m: Dombi, Beé István; Sík, Boros G.
K-1 5000 m: Winkler Máté, Holpert
C-1 1000 m: Sarudi Pál, Vajda Attila
C-2 1000 m: Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály; Tóth Márton, Mike Róbert
C-4 1000 m: Széles Gábor, Varga Dávid, Kiss Tamás, Sarudi; Korisánszky Péter, Makai Tibor, Fürdök Gábor, Vass András
C-1 500 m: Vajda, Mező Dávid
C-2 500 m: Széles, Varga; Sáfrán, Sáfrán
C-1 200 m: Nagy Péter, Kovács Gergely
C-2 200 m: Végh Attila, Kovács; Németh Gergő, Nagy
C-1 5000 m: Kiss, Kövér Márton

* nők:*
K-1 1000 m: Bara Alexandra, Groholy Orsolya
K-2 1000 m: Hegyi Zomilla, Dira Zsófia; Medveczky Erika, Benedek Dalma
K-1 500 m: Kovács Katalin, Janics Natasa
K-2 500 m: Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta; Hegyi Zomilla, Vad Ninetta
K-4 500 m: Kozák, Kovács, Janics, Benedek; Tóth Dzsenifer, Groholy, Sarudi Alíz, Vad
K-1 200 m: Janics, Hegyi
K-2 200 m: Hegyi, Vad; Dira, Tóth
K-1 5000 m: Faldum Bereniké, Csay Renáta
C-1 200 m: Marschalkó Alexandra, Szabados Fruzsina



*Bérelt eszközökkel közvetíti az MTV az úszó Eb-t*
2010. 05. 18. 18.24


<RIGHT> 






*A Magyar Televízió Zrt. az idei úszó Európa-bajnokság közvetítéséhez szükséges műszaki eszközökre írt ki nyílt közbeszerzést, az eszközöket a Margit-szigeti uszodába kell telepíteni és gondoskodni kell a felügyeletéről is - a felhívás a legutóbbi Közbeszerzési Értesítőben jelent meg.*

A közbeszerzés első része különféle víz alatti és feletti kameramozgató rendszereket tartalmaz. A második rész az opcionális eszközöket tartalmazza. Az első opcionális tételek közé tartozik - egyebek mellett - két komplett mobil közvetítő rendszer kamerákkal és lassító rendszerrel. A második opció tartalma megegyezik az elsővel, csak az eszközök formátuma más. A szerződés megkötése után 30 napig az MTV jogosult eldönteni, hogy az opcionális tételek között szereplő eszközök közül melyeket kívánja bérelni a 2010. évi úszó Eb időtartama alatt.

Ajánlatot az tehet, akinek az elmúlt három évben - összesen - legalább nettó 250 millió forint forgalma volt kamera-mozgatók és mobil közvetítő rendszerek bérbeadásából. Emellett előírt számú és képzettségű szakemberrel is kell rendelkeznie.

Az összességében legelőnyösebb ajánlat lesz a nyertes, legnagyobb súllyal az ajánlati ár esik latba, de értékelésre kerül a hibaelhárításra vállalt határidő és a 30 napnál hosszabb fizetési határidő is.

Az ajánlattételi határidő június 25. Az eredményhirdetésre ezt követően 6 napon belül kerül sor. A szerződés tervezett időpontja pedig július 21.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 20)

*Női vízilabda vállogatott a nyárra edz holnaptól*
2010. 05. 19. 17.18


<RIGHT> 






*A magyar női vízilabda válogatott, holnap megkezdi felkészülését a nyár eseményeire. Ezen a héten valamennyi vizes edzésüket a Hajós Alfréd uszoda 50-es medencéjében tartják, a következő rend szerint**.*


*május 20: 9,00 - 11,00 17,00- 19,00
május 21: 9,00 - 11,00 17,45 - 19,45
május 22: 9,00 - 10,30*


*Interjú Petrovics Mátyással*
2010. 05. 19. 16.31


<RIGHT> 






*Május 20.-án, csütörtökön megkezdi 2010-es, nyári felkészülését a női vízilabda válogatott, amely kapcsán videóinterjúra kértük a szövetségi kapitányt, Petrovics Mátyást.*

Ennek írásos változatát olvashatják a következőkben, míg jobbra a videókat tekinthetik meg.

*Újra itt a nyár, újabb válogatott szezon következik. Mik az idei nyár programjai most, hogy az olimpiai ciklus közepén járunk, félúton London felé? *
Idén nyáron két eseményünk van, az egyik a Világliga 2010-es selejtezője Budapesten és Messinában, és remélhetőleg a döntője, amire annak ellenére szeretnénk bejutni, hogy a csapatkeresés utolsó állomása lesz ez, félúton London felé és mindenképpen a nyár végi fő eseményre, a zágrábi Európa-bajnokságra is szeretném megtalálni a csapatot.

*Mi a véleményed a három, magyar játékosok által érdekelt bajnokságról, melyből kettő még nem zárult le, még playoffok folynak? Mennyire voltak játékban a kerettagok és milyen állapotban vannak? *
Mindegyik bajnokság, ahol külföldi kerettagok játszanak, erősebb, mint a magyar bajnokság. Ez úgy gondolom, hasznára válik a válogatottnak. Az olasz bajnokságban játszók közül van, aki erősebb, van, aki gyengébb csapatban játszik, de mindenkit, akit láttam az év közben, jó állapotban jött haza, jó edzettségi állapotban és jó mentális állapotban, tehát mindenkinek jót tesz a légióskodás. Jancsó Patrícia az egyetlen, akit nem láttam azóta, hogy Amerikában szerepel, de látva a teljesítményét és, hogy csapata megnyerte az egyetemi bajnokságot, biztos vagyok benne, hogy ő is rengeteget fejlődött. Vele csak szóban tudtam tartani a kapcsolatot, szerintem ő is sokat lépett előre. Én azt gondolom, látva a bajnokságokat a magyarhoz hasonlítva, mindenképpen beszédes, hogy görög csapatok nyerték meg mindkét európai kupát és figyelemfelkeltő az is, hogy mindkét kupában ugyanazok a csapatok domináltak, mint az előző években.

*A kereted, ahogy előzetesen mondtad, főképp a római Vb csapatból áll, azonban behívtál fiatalokat is, míg másokat pedig nem, akiket már kipróbáltál év közben. Mi döntött közöttük? *
Mondhatnám, hogy az is döntött, hogy a bajnoki mérkőzéseken milyen teljesítményeket láttam, de azt kell mondjam, elsősorban válogatott edzéseken nyújtott produkciók voltak a mérvadóak, hiszen azok egy picit más sebességű és más intenzitásúak, mint a bajnoki mérkőzések nagy része, de természetesen figyelembe vettem azt is, hogy ki hogy szerepel a klubjában és ki hogy teljesít. Valóban sok játékost ki tudtam próbálni az elmúlt 1-1,5 évben, azt gondolom, mostmár csak olyanok alkotják a keretet, akiknek egyáltalán a londoni kvalifikációra esélyük van, nyilván ez volt a fő szempont és ez alapján válogattam.

*A bajnokság végeztével mik a tanulságok az általad, és Merész András által kitalált új bajnoki rendszerrel kapcsolatban? Van-e új fejlődés vagy van még rajta mit csiszolni? *
Azt gondolom, hogy bevált a bajnoki rendszer, hiszen egyrészt kiderült, hogy ki melyik osztályhoz tartozik, bár azt gondolom, a BVSC nem volt rosszabb, mint az előtte végzett csapatok, tehát nüanszokon múlt, hogy ők is odakerülhettek volna. Én azt gondolom, hogy a lebonyolítás így szerencsésebb volt az eddigiekhez képest, hiszen mivel kiegyensúlyozottabb a mezőny, az eredményekből látszik, hogy kis különbségek döntöttek az első négyben, szinte -az Újpesti kivételével- bárki le tudott győzni bárkit. Ez a rájátszás érdekesebb volt, de jövőre annyi pici változtatás lesz, hogy újra visszatérünk a klasszikus playoffhoz, az 1-4., 2-3. csatájához, illetve a több mérkőzéses döntőhöz. Szerintem bevált, nagyon sok jó mérkőzés volt és azt gondolom, jól szolgálta abból a szempontból a válogatott munkáját, hogy több téthelyzet volt, amire nagy szüksége van a válogatott játékosoknak.

*Azért is tértek vissza a régi rendszerhez, mert kevesebb média érdeklődés volt a bajnoki döntők iránt így, hogy most nem 5 meccses volt és sokan nem tudták, hogy valójában ez a döntő? *
Egyrészt a klubok ezt szerették volna, ezért ehhez térünk vissza, másrészt azt gondolom, hogy mostmár nincs az az óriási különbség, mint az előző években volt, hogy szinte borítékolható volt, hogy a Honvéd és a Dunaújváros játsza majd a bajnoki döntőt és addig gyakorlatilag nem voltak olyan jelentőségre számottevő mérkőzések. Ez az év azt mutatta meg, hogy valóban az első négy vagy az első 5-6 csapat lehet akár egyforma is, ilyen értelemben viszont akkor lesz újra tétje az elődöntő rendszernek és a média is esetleg jobban oda tud figyelni a végső csatározásokra.

*Center és balkezes posztokon látszólag kisebb a merítési lehetőséged, látsz a megoldásra valami esélyt és Tomaskovics Eszter, illetve Brávik Fruzsina sérülése mennyire változtat a csapat szerkezetén? *
Hát egyrészt olyan nagyon nagy merítési lehetőségeket most rövid távon én a felnőtt szinten nem látok, utánpótlás szinten vannak ügyes lányok, de ők még a Londont célbavevő programban azt gondolom, hogy egyelőre nem tudnak odakerülni a válogatotthoz. Az mindenképpen bíztató balkezes poszton, hogy Kisteleki Hanna rengeteget fejlődött, sok plussz munkának is köszönhetően, amit elvégeztünk, illetve azt gondolom, hogy hozzáállásban is ő most nagyon sokat lépett előre, igyekszem nyáron őt sokat foglalkoztatni és remélhetőleg a kvalifikációig stabil csapattag tud lenni, hiszen rengeteget erősödhetünk vele. Bujka Barbara is visszatért a válogatott keretbe, a tavasz során nagyon pozitív benyomásokat szereztem róla, nyilván vele elsősorban centerként számolok, de ő is, mint balkezes szóba jöhet a taktikai elemek során. A center poszt pontosan ezért probléma, hiszen akiket említettél, Tomaskovics Eszter várhatóan egy vállműtét elé néz, őt nem csak center poszton, de bekk poszton is tudnám használni, ő érzékeny veszteség pillanatnyilag a válogatottnak, de remélem, hogy pont ez a műtét jókor jön és hosszú távon tudunk vele számolni, ezért is most elkerülhetetlen ez a dolog. Brávik Fruzsina nem a sérülése miatt maradt ki, ő saját maga úgy döntött, hogy nem elég motívált a válogatotthoz. Ezt mi megbeszéltük egymással, ezért nem hívtam be a keretbe, ez az ő ügye innentől.

*A versenytársak hol tartanak a munkában és mi hogy állunk hozzájuk képest? *
Abban előttünk járnak a versenytársak, hogy ezt a fiatalítást az előző olimpiai ciklusban meg tudták tenni. Ugye mi is, Faragó Tamással 2005-ben elkezdtük és például Tomaskovics Eszter vagy Takács Orsolya ennek köszönhetően stabil kerettag, ahogy Kisteleki Dóri is. Ebben feltétlenül előttünk járnak, hiszen Pekingig azért a válogatott ismét egy régebbi generációval állt föl és készült. Ebben előttünk járnak, ezt a hátrányt kell ledolgoznunk. Az látható, hogy a főbb riválisok, amint már említettem, az orosz, a görög és az olasz is, mind válogatott, mind klubszinten előttünk járnak, ezt mi a válogatottnál próbáljuk utolérni, dolgozni rajta. Ettől függetlenül azt gondolom, hogy nem avval kell foglalkozni, hogy hol tartanak, hanem hogy mi minél előrébb legyünk.

*A klubokat sújtó anyagi gondok hogyan hatnak a válogatott felkészülésére, ha hatnak egyáltalán rá? *
Nyilván ez elsősorban a klubokat érinti év közben. Abban érintheti a válogatottat, hogy ha a játékosoknak esetleg ez a hátterüket és felkészülésüket akadályozza, akkor elképzelhető, hogy a válogatottban nyújtott teljesítményüket is ez csökkentheti. Én még ezt egyelőre nem érzékelem, de remélem, hogy a jövőben sem fogom!

*És a magyarországi, görögországi gazdasági válságot mennyire érzi meg a csapat? *
Azt gondolom, hogy Magyarországban minden sportban, maradjunk a sport területén, mindenki megérzi, hogy nehézségek vannak, ettől függetlenül én úgy látom, hogy amire a válogatottnak szüksége van felkészülésben, most akár a Világligán való indulásra gondolok, hogy létrejött és el tudtunk indulni, akár bármilyen felszerelésben vagy felkészülési tornában nem érzem azt, hogy egyelőre mi ezt megéreznénk, nincs olyan körülményünk, amiben ne tudnánk jól dolgozni.

*Visszatérve a praktikus dolgokra: mik a rövid távú tervek? Mikor lesz konkrétan edzés, mert csak azt tudjuk, hogy csütörtökön kezdtek a Margitszigeten? Mi a program és vannak-e ebben még bizonytalanságok? *
Rövid távú tervek, mondanám a szakmai terveket először: nyilván a Világliga selejtezőkben szeretnék a lehetőségekhez képest minél több játékosnak szereplési és bizonyítási teret nyújtani. Elképzelhető, hogy mind a 20 játékos, aki a keretben van, szerepelni tud. Az az elképzelésem, hogy a két Világliga selejtezőre lesz egy mag, egy 7-8 fős magja a csapatnak, amely mindkét selejtezőre utazik és elképzelhető, hogy mellettük cserélek 4-5 játékost. Miután év közben azért nem mindenki hozta azt, amit vártam vagy, ami várható lett volna, hogy a válogatottban szerepeljen nyáron, ezért nagyon fontosak lesznek a felkészülési mérkőzések addig is. Edzőmérkőzések és közös gyakorlások, hogy lássuk valóban tudok-e mindenkinek lehetőséget adni, hiszen azért ne felejtsük el, hogy a Világligában egyrészt jó lenne bejutni a Szuperdöntőbe, ami ugye további mérkőzéseket jelent és ráadásul tengerentúli csapatokkal, ami nekünk nagyon fontos. Másrészt a világbajnokságra is egy lehetséges kvalifikációs lehetőség, hogy kijussunk a Vb-re, éppen ezért nem mindegy, hogyan tudunk szerepelni, de mindenképpen alárendelem az Európa-bajnokságnak a Világligát, hiszen azt a csapatot kell megtalálnom, akik ott tudnak szerepelni és az már nagy vonalakban kell, hogy hasonlítson az olimpiai kvalifikációs csapatra. Ezek a szakmai tervek, egyébként a Margitszigeten fogunk edzeni délelőtti-délutáni ritmusban, változó időpontokban, hiszen ott még a különböző medencék és felállások még nem tökéletesek. A Világligáig biztosan ott edzünk, utána az elkövetkezendő 1-2 hétben is még, Világliga után lesz egy hetes szünet, hiszen most szinte senkinek nem tudtam pihenőt adni, csak a magyar játékosok kaptak egy pár napot, de az is nagyon kevés volt, a külföldiek azonban gyakorlatilag menetből érkeznek és szállnak be a munkába, ezért július első hetében, a tervezett Világliga döntő után kap mindenki egy hét pihenőt és utána van még 7 hetünk az Európa-bajnokságig, aminek a felkészülését Pesten kezdjük el, utána az Úszó Európa-bajnokság miatt vagy vidéken vagy más budapesti helyszínen, de ez még picit bizonytalan, ezt még alakítjuk.

*Konkrétan hol lesz a Világliga magyarországi selejtező köre, mert ez még nem derült ki? *
A Széchy uszodában játszuk a selejtező mérkőzéseket, ehhez kapcsolódóan mindjárt elmondanám, hogy a Világliga selejtező előtt egy pár napot az orosz válogatott, az én meghívásomra itt tölt nálunk és azt gondolom, hogy remek szakmai lehetőség lesz játszani velük és a nyár folyamán még egyszer, egy több napos edzőtábort sikerült velük lekötnöm, úgyhogy még egyszer érkeznek. Azt gondolom, hogy jelenleg ők Európában messze a legjobb válogatott, remélem, hogy ez nagyon sokat lendít majd a mi felkészülésünkön.


*Kovács és Janics újra egymás ellen harcol egyesben*
2010. 05. 19. 15.24


<RIGHT> 






*Kovács Katalin a világbajnok jogán, Janics Natasa pedig a rangsoroló megnyerésével kvalifikálta magát a jövő hétvégéi szegedi MOL világkupára. Régóta nem volt arra példa, hogy éles versenyt vívjon egymással K-1 500 méteren a két olimpiai bajnoknő.*

*„Örülök, hogy Janics Natasa komolyan versenyzett a rangsorolón és a 200 mellett most már az 500 méteres egyesre is készül. Nagy összecsapás, igazi presztízsharc várható Kovács Katalin és Natasa között Szegeden.” *– mondta Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány.
Ez azt is jelenti, hogy kettejük párosa ezúttal sem áll össze 500 méteren, ebben a számban a tavaly világbajnoki címet szerző Kozák-Szabó duó képviselheti a magyar színeket, valamint a rangsorolón jogot szerző Vad Ninetta-Hegyi Zomilla összetételű páros.
Női négyesben egyértelmű védettséget élvez a világbajnok egység, vagyis Kozák-Kovács-Janics-Benedek ismét megvívhatja külön csatáját a német női K-4-el.

A férfi kajakosoknál, annak ellenére, hogy 3. lett a rangsorolón, Kucsera Gábor elindulhat 1000 méteres egyesben. Szolnokon ugyan megverte őt Kammerer Zoltán és Kökény Roland is, de ezen a távon mindketten párost mennek majd a Világkupán.

*„Látni kell, hogy Kucsera Gábornak az 1000 méteres egyes idén egyértelműen a legfontosabb száma. A rangsorolón győztes Kammerer Zoltán pedig meg akarja méretni magát Vereckei Ákossal 1000 párosban és Kökény Roland sem az egyesre koncentrál ebben a szezonban” *– nyilatkozta Storcz.
A kenusoknál Vajda Attila szereplése 1000 méteren volt a legnagyobb kérdőjel.

*„Attila némi csalódást keltett a rangsorolón az 1000 méteres távon, viszont 500-on győzni tudott és 200 méteren is szerzett egy ezüstöt, ezért bizalmat szavaztam neki ezren, így Sarudi Pál mellett elindulhat ezen a távon is. Azt kértem tőle, hogy a Világkupára készüljön fel rendesen az 1000 méterre, ezért 200-on Ő nem fog elindulni”* – magyarázta a kapitány.
C-1 200 méteren a rangsorolót nyerő Nagy Péter mellett Kovács Gergely indul a Világkupán. Érdekesség, hogy Nagy Péter tavaly maratoni világbajnoki címet szerzett, Kovács pedig 10 éve nem indult el egyesben, ennek ellenére mindkettőjük szolnoki produkciója jó benyomást tett Storcz Botond felnőtt kapitányra.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 24)

*Maratoni kajak-kenu ob - Csay, Noé és Györe is duplázott*
2010. 05. 22. 17.52


<RIGHT> 



*


A kajakos Csay Renáta és Noé Milán, valamint a kenus Györe Attila is duplázott, azaz a pénteki egyes után társával a szombati párost is megnyerte a kajak-kenusok maratoni országos bajnokságán, Fadd-Domboriban.
*​*
*
* Paksi Atomerőmű magyar bajnokság, eredmények:
* * férfi K-2 (30 km):
*1. Boros Adrián, Noé Milán (Vác) 2:10:42 ó
2. Kulifai Tamás, Pintér Márk (MTK-Erzsébetváros) 2:11:17
3. Szabó Bence, Rauscher Máté (KSI) 2:12:14
* női K-2 (25,8 km):
*1. Csay Renáta, Faldum Bereniké (Graboplast Győri VSE, MTK-Erzsébetváros) 1:53:51
2. Fekete Anita, Galamb Szimonetta (MTK-Erzsébetváros) 1:56:42
3. Kollár Judit, Bedőcs Krisztina (Graboplast Győri VSE) 1:58:25

* C-2 (25,8 km):
**1. Györe Attila, Kövér Márton (Csepel) 1:57:54
*2. Szabó Gergely, Lengyel Viktor (Csepel) 2:02:18
3. Korisánszky Péter, Jakus Zoltán (Csepel) 2:05:29

* pénteken:
férfi K-1 (30 km):
*1. Noé Milán (Vác) 2:17:17 ó
2. Gyökös Lajos (Démász-Szeged) 2:17:19
3. Boros Adrián (Vác) 2:17:28

* női K-1 (25,8 km):
*1. Csay Renáta (Graboplast Győri VSE) 2:01:25
2. Horváth Lilla (Kaposvár) 2:05:50
3. Fazekas Laura (Vác) 2:05:51

* C-1 (25,8 km):
1. Györe Attila (Csepel) 2:03:59
*2. Korisánszky Péter (Csepel) 2:04:01
3. Szabó Gergely (Csepel) 2:07:14​<CENTER></CENTER>




*Kisorsolták a zárgábi Európa-bajnokság csoportjait*
2010. 05. 22. 14.37


<RIGHT> 






*Magyarország sikeresen elkerülte legnagyobb riválisait a csoportjában, így akár csoportelsőségre is van esélyük, amennyiben az olimpiai bajnok holland válogatottat sikeresen legyőzik és Spanyolország ellen is tudják hozni saját játékukat az augusztus 29. és szeptember 11. között rendezendő 29. Vízilabda Európa-bajnokság csoportmeccsein.*

Az eredeti hírekkel ellentétben nem az új zágrábi Arénában fogják rendezni a mérkőzéseket, mert a zágrábi önkormányzat és a horvát vízilabda szövetség nem tudja megadni a tulajdonosnak a kért garanciákat, így egyelőre, a döntés szerint a zágrábi Mladost uszoda ad helyszínt az eseménynek.

*A csoport:*
*Görögország, Olaszország, Horvátország, Oroszország
*​*
**B csoport:*

*Hollandia, Németország, Spanyolország, Magyarország*

A szövetségi kapitány csoportjukkal kapcsolatos véleménye később.


*Lepkesúllyal is sikeres volt a százkilósok ellen!*
2010. 05. 23. 20.58 


<RIGHT> 






*Nyolcszoros Master’s világbajnok a csepeliek lepkesúlyú evezőse, Lucsánszky László (képünkön), aki az idei évben azért nem gyarapíthatja Vb-győzelmeinek számát, mert a csúcstalálkozót Kanadában bonyolítják le. Ilyenkor az európaiak zöme a kontinens bajnokságon kénytelen vigasztalódni.*

- Valamikor az evezésben az számított igazán nagylegénynek, aki közel volt a száz kilóhoz - mesélte a Csepel Evezős Klub egyik büszkesége. - Márpedig én ettől elég messze voltam és vagyok, viszont az átlagon felüli fizikai erőmnek - és talán a szorgalmamnak is - köszönhetően mindig helyet tudtam szorítani magamnak a négyesben vagy a nyolcasban. Ma már némiképp más a helyzet, hiszen a könnyűsúly bevezetésével kétfelé választották a mezőnyt - ha most versenyeznék, biztosan sokkal nagyobb eséllyel lapátolhatnék a könnyebbek mezőnyében.

*- Azért így sem kell szégyenkeznie az elért eredményei miatt!*
- Erről szó sincs. 1967-ben értem el az egyéni csúcsomat, amikor is a kormányos nélküli négyesben a nyílt Európa-bajnokságon (ahol mind az öt földrész képviseltethette magát) Czakó Csaba, Sarlós György és Csermely József társaságában másodikok lettünk.

*- Ekkor biztos kijutónak számított az 1968-as olimpiára, ám végül itthonról kellett követnie a mexikóvárosi eseményeket.*

- Ez az óta is szomorúsággal tölt el, ahogyan akkor kibillentettek a hajóból, amelyben - úgy érzem - nekem benne kellett volna ülnöm, de végül még tartalékként sem vittek ki. 1973-ban vonultam vissza és 1982-ben reaktiváltam magamat. Azóta versenyzek ismét rendszeresen.

*- Melyik világbajnokságon volt a legeredményesebb?*
- 2004-ben Hamburgban, ahol négy aranyérmet vehettem át. Az 55 évesek négyeseinek vetélkedésében nem kevesebb, mint kilencven csapatot sikerült magunk mögé utasítani. Ez az egység Dávid Imre, Melega Tibor, Sarlós György, Lucsánszky László összetételben versenyzett.

*- Az idei, legalább háromezer versenyzőt mozgósító müncheni Eb-re milyen reményekkel készül.*

- Jelen állás szerint az 55, a 60 és a 65 éves átlag életkorú nyolcasban is benne ülök majd. Egyre nehezebb nyerni, mert a kitűnő eredményekkel büszkélkedő oroszok is bekapcsolódtak. Azért remélem, legalább egy számban mi állhatunk majd a dobogó tetejére.​<CENTER></CENTER>



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 25)

*Férfi vízilabda: Egedi révén magyar győztese is van a Német Kupának*

*A férfi vízilabdázók Német Kupáját az ASC Duisburg nyerte meg, amely Egedi Gábor személyében magyar légióst is foglalkoztat. A klub legutóbb huszonegy évvel ezelőtt tudott győzni.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->A Duisburg az elődöntőben 17–5-re nyert a Würzburg ellen, míg a fináléban a négyes döntőben otthon adó Esslingent múlta felül izgalmas találkozón 16–11-re. Egedi előbbi összecsapáson három, utóbbin egy góllal segítette győzelemhez csapatát.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)

*Vitorlázás: jubilál a hétvégén a Biztosítási Kupa*
2010. 05. 25. 16.43 


<RIGHT> 






*A hétvégén 10. alkalommal rendezik meg a Biztosítási Kupa, illetve 14. alkalommal a Bankár Kupa vitorlásversenyt.*

A hazai bank- és biztosítói szektor vezetőinek vetélkedésén évről évre emelkedik az induló hajók száma, 1997-ben még csak hat vitorlás állt rajthoz, mára több mint ötven hajó és négyszáz versenyző részvétele várható a Kenese Marina-Port Yacht kikötőben - hangzott el az esemény keddi sajtótájékoztatóján.

* "Ha változik a szélirány és a szélerő, akkor arra reagálni kell. Az üzleti életben pedig sokszor változik"* - idézte a verseny mottóját Litkey Farkas, kilencszeres Kékszalag-győztes kormányos, a kupa szervezője.

* A hagyományokhoz híven idén is rajthoz állnak a Kékszalag Balaton-kerülő viadalon győzelemre esélyes hajók, így a Raffica, az Avatar, a Principessa és a Sponsor Wanted, s indul a Kékszalag-rekorder Nemere II. Szintén ott lesz a rajtnál a legendás Sirocco, amely idén ünnepli 63. születésnapját, valamint a 111 éves Kishamis.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)

*Kiélezett meccsen lett bajnok a Vasas*
2010. 05. 26. 19.42


<RIGHT> 






*A Vasas nyerte a 2009/10-es férfi vízilabda-bajnokságot, miután 10-9-re legyőzte az Egert szerdán a három sikerig tartó rájátszásos döntő ötödik összecsapásán.*

Egri diadalával az angyalföldi alakulat történetének 17. bajnoki elsőségét szerezte meg, továbbá sorozatban negyedszer végzett az élen.
Az Eger története első aranyérmét szerezhette volna meg.

* Vodafone férfi ob I. bajnoki döntő, 5. mérkőzés:
ZF-Eger - TEVA-VasasPlaket 9-10 (2-4, 4-4, 1-0, 2-2)*

Eger, 3600 néző. v.: Bátori György, Kun György
*góldobók:* Hegedüs 3, Varga Zs., Biros 2-2, Hárai, Feltham 1-1, illetve Varga Dénes, Varga Dániel 3-3, Hosnyánszky, Kis G., Kovács R., Létay 1-1

Bajnokavatáshoz méltó hangulat fogadta a Bitskey Uszodában a bajnokság két legjobb csapatát. Az első negyedben a Vasas minden támadása életveszélyes volt, elkapta a fonalat a címvédő. Varga Dániel duplázott, Varga Dénes lefordulás után szerzett szépségdíjas gólt. Ezt is felülmúlta Hosnyánszky Norbert, aki 7 méterről szabaddobásból csavart a bal felső sarokba. Az egriek Hegedüs Gábor és Varga Zsolt emberelőnyös találataival próbálták tartani a lépést.

A második negyed első támadásából Hegedüs Gábor gyönyörűen ejtett Nagy Viktor hálójába. A felzárkózás mindig sikerült a hazaiaknak, de az egyenlítés már nem. A Varga-testvérek gólerős játéka mellett jót tett a vendégeknek Létay Krisztián szabaddobásból elért találata is. A második negyed utolsó két percében négyszer is zördült a háló. Biros és Varga Dénes ötméteresből, Varga Dániel és Varga Zsolt távoli lövésből volt eredményes.

Fordulás után Hegedüs tanári ejtése visszahozta az egri reményeket. Ötször támadott az egyenlítésért a hazai gárda, de négy előnyös helyzet sem volt elegendő az egyenlítéshez. A Vasas így egygólos előnnyel kezdhette az utolsó játékrészt. Kis Gábor, a válogatott centere nagyon fontos pillanatban szerezte meg első gólját.

Az egrieknél a háromgólos Hegedüs Gábor ujja eltörött, így az utolsó negyedben már nem számíthatott rá Gerendás György. Görcsösen támadott a hazai gárda, a kapufa, a kipattanó labdák a vendégek kezébe jutottak. Az egri születésű Kovács Róbert előnyből szerzett rövid felső sarkos góljával már háromra növelte a különbséget a Vasas. Még ekkor sem adta fel a ZF-Eger, két perccel a vége előtt Biros ötméteresből szépített, majd Hárai szélről egy gólra hozta fel a hazaiakat.

Az utolsó támadásnál a hosszabbításért támadhattak a házigazdák, de már nem sikerült lövőhelyzetet kialakítaniuk, így a Vasas nyerte a bajnokságot.

A Steinmetz János-díjat Nagy Viktor a Vasas hálóőre vehette át.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 28)

*KAJAK-KENU *
*A vb-címvédő női kajak négyes rögtön magasra tette a mércét. Vajda megkínlódott a döntőért*

*Kajak-kenu: magabiztos magyar eredményekkel indult a szegedi vk*

*Ötszáz méteren, tehát olimpiai számban világbajnoki címvédő női kajak négyesünk a szegedi világkupa első futamában a legjobb idővel kvalifikálta magát rögtön a döntőbe, amely mindjárt meg is adta a magyar csapat számára a jó folytatást a péntek délelőtti 1000 méteres elő-, majd középfutamokra. Persze, többeknek a döntőbe jutásért még tenniük kellett plusz futamot is.*

<!-- .cikkhead -->A fiatalokból (Groholy, Tóth Dzs., Vad, Sarudi ) álló női 500 méteres négyesnek viszont nem sikerült továbbjutnia középfutamából.

A C-1-ben, immár 1000 méteren Sarudi Pál rögtön döntőbe jutott, Vajda Attila, a szám sérüléssel bajlódó olimpiai bajnoka viszont még a középfutamot is megjárta. A férfikajakosoknál a még ifista Hufnágel Tibor épphogy bejutott a középfutamba, ahonnan azonban nem sikerül továbbjutnia az A-döntőbe. Kucsera Gábor az előfutam ötödik helyét követően a középfutamban a második helyen végzett és döntős.

A C-2-es mezőnyben a Mike Róbert, Tóth Márton, valamint a Sáfrán Mihály, Sáfrán Mátyás egység is előfutamát nyerve rögtön döntőbe jutott. A kajakpárosoknál a Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos egység rögtön fináléba jutott, míg a Szalai Tamás, Kökény Roland duó az előfutam második helyét követően a középfutamban nyert, így szintén döntős.

A NK-1-ben Groholy Orsolya lemaradt ugyan a fináléról, nem úgy Bara Alexandra. A női párosoknál nem volt vita, hiszen a Medveczky Erika, Benedek Dalma alkotta magyar A-, valamint a Hegyi Zomilla, Dira Zsófia összeállítású magyar B-egység is előselejtezőjét megnyerve került a fináléba. Miként tette azt két férfi kajakos kvartettünk is, hiszen a Holpert, Boros, Dombi, Hadvina, valamint a Tóth D., Szabó B., Dudás, Noé K-4-es egységnél sem volt jobb futamában.

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*SZEGED, MOL KAJAK-KENU VILÁGKUPA *</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*500 MÉTER*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*NK-4 (2 ELŐFUTAM)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl63>1. Magyarország A (Kozák, Kovács, Janics, Benedek) 1:35.414 perc</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Magyarország B (Groholy, Tóth Dzs., Vad, Sarudi) 1:41.785

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*NK-4 (1 KÖZÉPFUTAM)*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>6. Magyarország B (Groholy, Tóth Dzs., Vad, Sarudi) 1:41.708</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=middle>*1000 MÉTER*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*C-1 (3 ELŐFUTAM)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl63>1. Sarudi Pál 3:59.851 perc</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl63>4. Vajda Attila 4:06.6778

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl63>*C-1 (2 KÖZÉPFUTAM)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl64>3. Vajda Attila 4:07.283</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl63></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl63>*K-1 (4 ELŐFUTAM)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl63>8. Hufnágel Tibor 3:46.108 perc</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl63>5. Kucsera Gábor 3:40.912

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl63>*K-1 (3 KÖZÉPFUTAM)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl63>2. Kucsera Gábor 3:39.056 perc</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl63>6. Hufnágel Tibor 3:42.923</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl63></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl63>*C-2 (3 ELŐFUTAM)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl65>1. Mike Róbert, Tóth Márton 3:42.560 perc</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl65>1. Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály 3:43.586</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*K-2 (3 ELŐFUTAM)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl65>2. Szalai Tamás, Kökény Roland 3:17.855 perc</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl66>1. Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos 3:18.667

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl66>*K-2 (2 KÖZÉPFUTAM)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl67>1. Szalai Tamás, Kökény Roland 3:19.513 perc</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD>*NK-1 (3 ELŐFUTAM)*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl66>3. Bara Alexandra 4:11.207 perc</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl66>4. Groholy Orsolya 4:16.298</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl66>*NK-1 (2 KÖZÉPFUTAM)*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl67>2. Bara Alexandra 4:09.035</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl66>4. Groholy Orsolya 4:13.583</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl66>*NK-2 (2 ELŐFUTAM)*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=xl67>1. Hegyi Zomilla, Dira Zsófia 3:48.655 perc</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD class=xl68>1. Medveczky Erika, Benedek Dalma 3:48.298</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*K-4 (3 ELŐFUTAM)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl63>1. Magyarország A (Holpert, Boros, Dombi, Hadvina) 2:59.573</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl65>1. Magyarország B (Tóth D., Szabó B., Dudás, Noé) 3:03.588</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 28)

*Steinmetz Ádám nélkül Kemény Dénes húsz fős kerete*
2010. 05. 28. 12.50


<RIGHT> 






*Kemény Dénes, az olimpiai bajnoki címvédő férfi vízilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya pénteken közzétette 20 fős keretét, amelyből kikerül az augusztus végi-szeptember eleji, zágrábi Európa-bajnokságra utazó 13 játékos.*

A nemzeti együttes által nyilvánosságra hozott listáról hiányzik a 2004-es, athéni olimpiai bajnok Steinmetz Ádám neve, a Primorac Kotor montenegrói bajnoki döntőre készülő centere a hosszúra nyúlt klubszezon után fizikai állapotára hivatkozva nem vállalta a válogatottbeli szereplést.

*  Az Eb-felkészülés június 21-én kezdődik.
A kapitány 20 meghívottja:*

*kapusok*:
Baksa László (Szeged), Gergely István (Honvéd), Nagy Viktor (Vasas), Szécsi Zoltán (Eger)

*mezőnyjátékosok:*
Bátori Bence (Honvéd), Biros Péter (Eger), Bundschuh Erik (Eger), Erdélyi Balázs (Eger), Hárai Balázs (Eger), Hosnyánszky Norbert (Vasas), Kis Gábor (Vasas), Madaras Norbert (Pro Recco, olasz), Marnitz Gergő (Honvéd), Mátyás Zoltán (FTC), Szivós Márton (Honvéd), Török Béla (Szeged), Varga Dániel (Vasas), Varga Dénes (Vasas), Vámos Márton (KSI), Vörös Viktor (Vasas)

* "A most meghirdetett keret erre az évre szól, jövő januárban lehetnek új meghívottak - szögezte le Kemény Dénes. - Tizennyolc játékossal szerettem volna elkezdeni a felkészülést, de miután az Eb-ig sok idő van, a biztonság miatt két posztra is több játékost hívtam, mint amennyit eredetileg terveztem. És miután most van idő, könnyen lehet, hogy nem egy lépésben, hanem több, menet közbeni szűkítéssel lesz a 20-ból 13."*

Steinmetz Ádámot illetően a szakvezető ezt mondta:
*"Sokat jelentett a csapat számára a játéka és a jelenléte, úgyhogy nagyon csalódott vagyok amiatt, hogy Ádám nem tudta elfogadni a meghívást."*
* "A január végi szerb edzőtábor óta fáj a vállam - nyilatkozta a honlapnak Steinmetz. - Nap mint nap kezelik, de az egymást követő mérkőzések miatt nem tud meggyógyulni, plusz még a bordámra is kaptam egy igen erős ütést, és akkor a nyaksérülésemről még nem is beszéltem. Tudtam, hogy Dénes számít rám, én döntöttem úgy, hogy ezt a nyarat pihenéssel, kúrálással töltöm. Ez növeli az esélyét annak, hogy folytatni tudjam az aktív játékot ezen a szinten, és Dénes is számításba vehessen Londonra."*


*A válogatott Eb-felkészülési programjának főbb állomásai:*​​*június 21-25.:* edzések a Margitszigeten
*június 28-július 2.:* edzések Balatonfűzfőn
*július 5–9.:* közös edzések a horvát válogatottal Balatonfűzfőn

*július 12.: Magyarország-Kanada hivatalos barátságos mérkőzés, Tatabánya!
*​*
**július 21-25.:* részvétel a siracusai nemzetközi tornán
*július 29.:* *Magyarország-Németország hivatalos barátságos mérkőzés, Szolnok
július 30.: Magyarország-Németország hivatalos barátságos mérkőzés, Békéscsaba
augusztus 13-15.:* részvétel a portugaletei nemzetközi tornán
*augusztus 20-22.:* Vodafone Kupa, Margitsziget
* augusztus 20., 19 ó: Magyarország-Olaszország
augusztus 21., 19 ó: Magyarország-Németország
augusztus 22., 12 ó: Magyarország-Spanyolország
augusztus 25-27.:* közös edzések a spanyol válogatottal a Margitszigeten


*augusztus 29-szeptember 11.: Európa-bajnokság, Zágráb
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 28)

*Koló versenykenuja a Vaterán: Jótékonysági árverés a jövő kajak-kenu generációjáért*
2010. 05. 27. 13.04


<RIGHT> 







*Igazi sportrelikviára, Kolonics György versenykenujára licitálhatnak a Vatera felhasználói május 26. és június 4. között. A jótékonysági árverést az ország legnagyobb aukciós portálja a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetséggel és a Kajak.hu oldallal együtt szervezi.*



 

 

 

Az aukcióból befolyt összeggel a felajánlók a Kolonics Alapítványt segítik, akik kajakokkal és kenukkal támogatják a fiatal tehetségeket.





A virtuális kalapács alá kerülő relikvia egyedi darab, igazi különlegesség a vizes sport és Koló rajongói számára. A kétszeres olimpiai- hétszeres világ- és tizenötszörös Európa bajnok sportlegenda által használt hajót személyre szabottan neki, az ő javaslatai alapján fejlesztette ki a portugál gyártó, amelyet külön igazolás is bizonyít. Az 5,2 méter hosszú, Nelo márkájú kenuban a merevítők Kolonics kívánságának megfelelően máshol vannak elhelyezve, mint a gyártó többi hajójában.
A Vatera és a támogató szervezetek a Szegedi Világkupára (május 28 – 30.) időzítették az aukciót. A jótékonysági árverésen befolyt összeggel a magyar kajak-kenu sport utánpótlását támogatják a licitálók, amelyet a Kolonics Alapítvány teljes egészében új sporteszközök, többek között kajakok, kenuk vásárlására fordít.



 

* „Koló emlékének ápolása mellett az alapítvány legfőbb célkitűzése az, hogy az egészséges, sportos életforma minél több fiatal számára elérhető legyen. Reményeink szerint az új hajókat sok ifjú tehetség használja majd”* – mondta Angyal Zoltán, az alapítvány elnöke.



 


Azok, akiknek lehetőségeik nem engedik, hogy licitáljanak a különleges relikviára, de szeretnék segíteni az alapítvány munkáját, a Szegedi Világkupán személyesen, vagy az alábbi linkre kattintva a Vatera felületén megtehetik ezt az 500 forintos támogatói jegy vásárlásával.



 



*Szállítók újratöltve - 1 nap a rajtig*
2010. 05. 27. 11.52


<RIGHT> 






*Szállítók újratöltve – kezdődhet Szegeden a MOL Világkupa! A szuperhősök előlépnek a képregényből, s péntektől vasárnapig a valóságban is megküzdenek a világ legjobbjaival a szegedi Maty-éren. Talán a férfi kajakosoknak lesz a legnehezebb dolguk!*

Szúrós tekintet, kemény arcél, elszántság és koncentráció. Így néz vissza ránk az óriásplakátokról a képregényhős Vajda Attila, aki tömören konstatálja a hétvége nagy kihívását: „Úgy látom, másoknak is a mi aranyainkra fáj a foga!” 
A mi aranyainkra! Amelyekből Szállítóink, azaz Kovács Katalin, Janics Natasa és Vajda Attila, no és a magyar aranycsapat egésze pontosan 13-at gyűjtött össze a 2009-es MOL Világkupa során. Versenyzőink az idén is szeretnének nagy számokban gondolkozni, éppen ezért igyekeznek a lehető legjobb szezon eleji formájukat hozni a szegedi Maty-éren.

A tavalyi kiváló eredmények ellenére a férfi kajakosok mezőnyében erősen meg kell feszülni egy-egy győzelemért, éremért. A hétvége egyik „sikerembere” Kammerer Zoltán lehet, aki Vereckei Ákossal K-2 1000 méteren, míg a hosszabbik távon egyesben rajtoló Kucsera Gáborral 500 méteren áll rajthoz.

*Hogy milyen tervekkel?*
Számomra kísérleti verseny lesz ez a Világkupa – mondja Kammerer Zoltán. – Most dől el, hogy érdemes-e Vereckei Ákossal közösen a párossal próbálkoznunk. Egyelőre, az edzések alapján úgy látom, hogy igen, de a döntő választ a Vk eredménye adja majd meg. Bízom benne, hogy ezer és ötszáz méteren is képesek leszünk majd a legjobb három egység között zárni. Ha nem, akkor érdemesebb más számok felé nyitni a válogatón. Gondolok itt egy új párosra vagy az egyesre, amely a négyes szempontjából fontos lehet, hiszen a szövetségi kapitány egyéni eredmények alapján állítja majd össze a csapathajót az Európa-bajnokságra. Mostanában kissé nosztalgikusan gondolok a négyesre, hiányoznak azok a régi szép idők…

Hogy fiatal csapathajóink mire mennek majd a Világkupán K-4 1000 méteren, az egyelőre nagy kérdés, ám 200 méteren Molnár Péternek, Dudás Miklósnak vagy párosainknak köszönhetően akár meglepetést is okozhatnak versenyzőink. Érdekesség, hogy a 24 esztendős Dombi Rudolf bejátssza majd a maty-éri pályát, hiszen K-4 1000 méteren, K-1 500 méteren és a rutinos Beé Istvánnal K-2 200 méteren is elindul majd.

http://www.google.hu/imgres?imgurl=...&start=20&hl=hu&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 28)

*Húszmillió forintos támogatást adott a főváros az úszó Eb-nek*
2010. 05. 27. 10.53


<RIGHT> 






*Megérkezett a Magyar Úszó Szövetség (MÚSZ) számlájára az a 20 millió forint, amellyel a főváros közvetlenül is támogatja az augusztus 4. és 15. között esedékes Európa-bajnokságot.*

A MÚSZ csütörtöki tájékoztatója szerint a szervező bizottságot vezető Gyárfás Tamás és Ruza József úgy látja: Budapest hozzájárulása még biztosabbá teszi, hogy sikerül legalább ugyanolyan, vagy még magasabb színvonalon megrendezni a kontinensviadalt, mint 2006-ban.

A főváros más téren is rendkívül fontos partner, hiszen a szállításban, a területfoglalási és behajtási engedélyek beszerzésénél is elengedhetetlen a budapesti illetékesek rugalmassága és segítőkészsége - olvasható a MÚSZ közleményében.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## kozmito (2010 Május 28)

Nekem a vízilabda a kedvenc vízi sportom.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 29)

*Szegedi Vk: jó magyar rajt*
2010. 05. 28. 16.55


<RIGHT> 



*


Majdnem tökéletes délelőttöt zártak a magyar versenyzők a szegedi MOL kajak-kenu Világkupa első, pénteki napján, hiszen mindössze három egységnek nem sikerült beverekednie magát az 1000 méteres fináléba.
*​*
*A sérüléssel bajlódó, pekingi bajnok kenus Vajda Attila ugyan nagy harcot vívott a leghosszabb táv döntőjéért, de végül bejutott a legjobbak mezőnyébe, ahol a másik magyar versenyző, Sarudi Pál is ott lesz.

Míg Vajdának izzasztó délelőttje volt, addig a többi hazai induló szinte egytől-egyik könnyedén teljesítette a délelőtti programot, s került a szombati fináléba - tájékoztatott a szövetség.

A világbajnoki címvédő női négyes (Kozák Danuta, Kovács Katalin, Janics Natasa, Benedek Dalma) egy "laza" pályával lépett tovább 500 m-en, ahogyan Benedek fogalmazott: minden csapás élvezet volt a hajóban.

Ugyanez nem sikerült viszont a Groholy Orsolya, Tóth Dzsenifer, Vad Ninetta, Sarudi Alíz összetételű fiatal csapathajónak, valamint 1000 m kajak egyesben Hufnágel Tibornak és Groholynak. Utóbbiak a B döntőben szállhatnak majd vízre.

* Az 54 magyar résztvevő mellett további 42 ország versenyzői állnak rajthoz a vasárnapig tartó Vk-versenyen.*

*A további program:
*500 m-es elő- és középfutamok 15:30 ó (utolsó 18:28 ó)
 
 *szombat:
*200 m-es elő- és középfutamok 8:30 ó
női K-4 500 m-es, illetve 1000 és 5000 m-es döntők 15:30 ó
 
* vasárnap:*
500 m-es döntők 10 ó
200 m-es döntők 16 ó
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 29)

*Óriási csaták a 200-as előfutamokban*
2010. 05. 29. 16.39


<RIGHT>






*Szombat délelőtt a 200 méteres futamokkal folytatódott Szegeden a Mol Kajak-Kenu Világkupa. A szakadó eső miatt fél órát csúszott a rajt, de a délutáni döntőkre már napsütést ígérnek a meteorológusok, és sok magyar érmet a kajakos illetve kenus szakemberek.*

Egyre inkább specializálódik a mezőny, most látszik igazán, hogy olimpiai szám lett a 200 méter – így foglalta össze a MOL Világkupa második napjának délelőtti tanulságait Storcz Boton. Szerencsére mi is erősek vagyunk a legtöbb számban, bár a kenu egyes miatt van egy kis hiányérzetem. – folytatta az értékelést a magyar válogatott kapitánya.

Ahogy az várható volt, óriási csatákat hoztak a 200 méteres elő- és középfutamok, sokszor csak századmásodperceken múlott, hogy ki lehet ott a fináléban. Ami jó hír, hogy a férfi kenu egyesek kivételével minden számban lesz magyar a vasárnapi döntőkben.
Janics Natasa a legjobb időt érte el a női kajak egyeseknél, egyedül ő teljesítette 41 másodpercen belül a 200 métert.

Nagyon jó erőben vagyok, jól is ment a hajó, és ami igazán bíztató, hogy érzem, még ennél is tudok többet! – nyilatkozta a középfutam után az olimpiai bajnok.

A férfi kajakosoknál a második legjobb idővel lett döntős Molnár Péter, pedig a végén még ki is engedett, ami 200 méteren azért nem szokás.

Egy ilyen döntővel elégedett lennék, jól rajtoltam, jól éreztem magam a táv közepén és a végével sem akadt gondom, nagy csata lesz az érmekért – mondta Molnár Péter.

A kajak párosoknál döntős a Boros Gergely, Sik Márton férfi és a Vad Ninetta, Hegyi Zomilla női egység. A Tóth Dzsenifer, Dira Zsófia kettős a középfutamban esett ki, a Beé István, Dombi Rudolf páros viszont már az előfutamot sem tudta befejezni egy borulás miatt.

A kenusoknál, ahogy arról már szó volt nem jutottak döntőbe a férfiak (Kovács Gergely, Nagy Péter), éremért küzdhet viszont mindkét magyar páros (Németh-Nagy, Végh-Kovács).

*Magyarországon először rendeztek világversenyt a női kenusoknak. Ebben a számban is lesz magyar döntős, hiszen Marschalko Alexandra egyből az előfutamból kvalifikálta magát.*

*A 200 méteres döntőket vasárnap rendezik a szegedi Mol Kajak-Kenu Világkupán.*


*Kajak-kenu Világkupa: Öt magyar arany a szombat délutáni programban*

*Öt arany-, két ezüst- és egy bronzérmet szereztek a magyar versenyzők a szegedi MOL kajak-kenu Világkupa szombat délutáni programja során, amikor az 1000 méteres és a női K-4 500 méteres finálékat bonyolították le.*


A hazai győzelmek sorát a fél kilométeren világbajnoki címvédő női kajaknégyes nyitotta: Kozák Danuta, Kovács Katalin, Janics Natasa és Benedek Dalma remek hajrával, magabiztosan nyerte versenyét. 

A leghosszabb távon a hosszú idő után újra összeült, rutinos Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos, valamint a Benedek, Medveczky Erika kajakos, illetve a fiatal, de tavaly óta már Európa-bajnok Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály kenus duó sikerének tapsolhatott a Maty-éri pálya közönsége. 

Kammererék mögött a másik magyar egység, Szalai Tamás és Kökény Roland kettőse lett a második, Benedekék mögött pedig Dira Zsófia és Hegyi Zomilla zárt a harmadik helyen. Az utolsó délutáni számban is hazai siker született a Hadvina Gergely, Dombi Rudolf, Boros Gergely, Holpert Ervin összeállítású kajaknégyes révén. A nyolcadik érmet a Sarudi Pál, Kiss Tamás, Varga Dávid, Széles Gábor alkotta kenunégyes nyerte második helyével.

Az ezen a távon olimpiai bajnok, kisebb sérüléssel bajlódó kenus Vajda Attila nem tudott beleszólni az érmek sorsába, csak hetedik lett, ő vasárnap, 500 méteren javíthat.

Az 54 magyar résztvevő mellett további 42 ország versenyzői szerepelnek a vasárnapig tartó Vk-versenyen.

*Eredmények:
1000 m:
*
*férfi K-1:
*1. Aleh Jurenyja (fehérorosz) 3:27.356 p
2. Adam Van Koeverden (kanadai) 3:28.148
3. Ken Wallace (ausztrál) 3:28.724
*...6. Kucsera Gábor 3:31.664
...13. (a B döntőben 4.) Hufnágel Tibor
**férfi K-2:
**1. Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos 3:10.736
2. Szalai Tamás, Kökény Roland 3:12.374
*3. Rok Kuk, Lovro Leban (szlovén) 3:12.404

*férfi K-4:
1. Magyarország I. (Hadvina Gergely, Dombi Rudolf, Boros Gergely, Holpert Ervin) 2:52.708
*2. Franciaország 2:52.756
3. Csehország 2:53.308
*...8. Magyarország II. (Noé Milán, Dudás Miklós, Szabó Balázs,
Tóth Dávid) 3:00.310*

*férfi C-1:
*1. Vagyim Menkov (üzbég) 3:55.224
2. Mathieu Goubel (francia) 3:55.542
3. Mark Oldershaw (kanadai) 3:56.022
*4. Sarudi Pál 3:56.652
...7. Vajda Attila 4:02.184*

*férfi C-2:
**1. Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály 3:35.503
*2. Wojciech Tyszynski, Roman Rynkiewicz 3:35.773
3. Marcin Grzybowski, Lukasz Woszczynski 3:36.451
*4. Mike Róbert, Tóth Márton 3:36.865*

*férfi C-4:
*1. Fehéroroszország I. 3:22.337
*2. Magyarország I. (Sarudi Pál, Kiss Tamás, Varga Dávid, Széles Gábor) 3:24.017
*3. Üzbegisztán 3:24.923
*...5. Magyarország II. (Vass András, Fürdök Gábor, Makai Tibor,
Korisánszky Péter) 3:27.341*

*női K-1:
*1. Beata Mikolajczy (lengyel) 4:01.381
2. Bridgitte Hartley (dél-afrikai) 4:02.521
3. Csou Jü (Zhou Yu, kínai) 4:03.349
*...7. Bara Alexandra 4:06.631
...10. (a B döntőben 1.) Groholy Orsolya*

*női K-2:
1. Benedek Dalma, Medveczky Erika 3:41.104
*2. Sofia Paldanius, Josefin Nordlow (svéd) 3:44.140
*3. Dira Zsófia, Hegyi Zomilla 3:44.728
*
*500 m:

női K-4:
1. Magyarország I. (Kozák Danuta, Kovács Katalin, Janics Natasa, Benedek Dalma) 1:32.552 p
*2. Kína I. 1:33.614
3. Portugália 1:34.352

*később:
5000 m-es döntők 17:45 ó 
vasárnap:
*500 m-es döntők 10 ó
200 m-es döntők 16 ó​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 30)

*Kajak-kenu Vk, Szeged - Egy-egy arany és ezüst 5000 m-en*
2010. 05. 29. 22.11


<RIGHT> 



*


A kajakos Csay Renáta és a kenus Kövér Márton révén egy-egy arany-, illetve ezüstérmet gyűjtött a hazai csapat a szombat esti 5000 m-es döntők során a szegedi MOL kajak-kenu Világkupán.
*​*
*A magyarok így összesen hat arany-, három ezüst- és egy bronzéremmel zárták a finálék első napját, azaz már félidőben teljesítették Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány elvárását, amely tíz dobogós helyről szólt.

Az 54 magyar résztvevő mellett további 42 ország versenyzői szerepelnek a vasárnapig tartó Vk-versenyen.

* Eredmények:
5000 m:
* -------
* férfi K-1:
1. Adam Van Koeverden (kanadai) 21:19.037 p
*2. Leonard Jenkins (dél-afrikai) 21:19.139
3. Ken Wallace (ausztrál) 21:26.471
*...5. Winkler Máté 21:37.193
...8. Holpert Ervin 22:00.395
*​*
** férfi C-1:
*1. Kurt Kuschela (német) 20:27.350
*2. Kövér Márton 20:28.226
*3. Mark Oldershaw (kanadai) 20:43.100 
*...10. Kiss Tamás 21:31.034*

* női K-1:
**1. Csay Renáta 23:48.330
*2. Jenny Egan (ír) 23:54.414
3. Debora Niche (német) 23:55.368
Faldum Bereniké nem ért célba.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 30)

*Kajak-kenu Vk, Szeged - Janics legyőzte Kovácsot, három magyar arany 500 m-en*
2010. 05. 30. 14.10


<RIGHT> 



*


Janics Natasa legyőzte Kovács Katalint, és aranyérmet szerzett a kajak egyesek vasárnapi, 500 m-es döntőjében a szegedi MOL kajak-kenu Világkupán. A félkilométeres finálék során további két első helyet, valamint két bronzérmet gyűjtöttek a hazai versenyzők.
*​*
*A háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Janics mellett a Kozák Danuta, Szabó Gabriella, illetve a Kammerer Zoltán, Kucsera Gábor kajakos duó is a dobogó legmagasabb fokára állhatott fel.

A világbajnoki címvédő Kovácsot az olaszok klasszis versenyzője, Josefa Idem is megelőzte, így végül harmadikként zárt K-1-ben csakúgy, mint a férfiak hasonló számában indult, fiatal Szalai Tamás, aki kellemes meglepetésre ért oda az első háromba.

Bár nagyon szerette volna, a sérüléssel bajlódó kenus Vajda Attilának a tavalyi Vk-val ellentétben ezúttal nem sikerült megnyernie a Kolonics György-emlékfutamot, a C-1 500 m-t; Peking 1000 m-es bajnoka most csak ötödikként ért a célba.
Az 54 magyar résztvevő mellett további 42 ország kajakosai és kenusai szerepelnek a vasárnap délután záruló Vk-versenyen.

* Eredmények:
500 m:
* -------
* férfi K-1:
*1. Adam Van Koeverden (kanadai) 1:41.722 p
2. Anders Gustafsson (svéd) 1:42.460
*3. Szalai Tamás 1:42.724
*...7. Dombi Rudolf 1:43.534

* férfi K-2:*

*1. Kammerer Zoltán, Kucsera Gábor 1:31.983
*2. Fernando Pimenta, Emanuel Silva (portugál) 1:32.019
3. Jan Sterba, Ondrej Horsky 1:32.697
...8. Boros Gergely, Sík Márton 1:34.815
 

 * férfi C-1:
*1. Gyenyisz Harazsa (fehérorosz) 1:54.989
2. Mark Oldershaw (kanadai) 1:55.619
3. Li Qiang (Li Csiang, kínai) 1:55.817
...5. Vajda Attila 1:56.723​​*férfi C-2:
*1. Alekszandr Vaucseckij, Dmitrij Rabcsanka (fehérorosz) 1:46.395
2. Marcin Grzybowski, Lukasz Woszczynski (lengyel) 1:47.307
3. Alekszandr Bagdanovics, Andrej Bagdanovics (fehérorosz) 1:47.337
4. Széles Gábor, Varga Dávid 1:48.069
...6. Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály 1:48.675​​*női K-1:
1. Janics Natasa 1:54.368
*2. Josefa Idem (olasz) 1:54.860
*3. Kovács Katalin 1:55.004*​*​*​* női K-2:
1. Kozák Danuta, Szabó Gabriella 1:44.486
*2. Ewelina Wojnarowska, Marta Walczykiewicz (lengyel) 1:45.740
3. Yvonne Schuring, Viktoria Schwarz (osztrák) 1:46.436
...8. Vad Ninetta, Hegyi Zomilla 1:48.620
​
<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 1)

*Hosszú Katinka világbajnokot vert 200 m vegyesen*
2010. 05. 30. 22.10


<RIGHT> 



*


Hosszú Katinka, a 400 méteres vegyesúszás tavalyi világbajnoka a 200–as táv római vb-aranyérmesét, Ariana Kukorsot is maga mögé utasítva nyerte az egyesült államokbeli Irvine-ben rendezett versenyt – adta hírül vasárnap az uszovilag.hu internetes szaklap.

*​*
*Az ösztöndíjjal Los Angelesben tanuló, 21 éves magyar úszó az aktuális világranglistán a hatodik helyet jelentő 2:11.12 perccel – több mint egy másodperc előnnyel - diadalmaskodott a világcsúcstartó Kukors, s a korábbi rekorder, szintén amerikai Katie Hoff előtt.

Hosszú amellett a viadalon első lett 400 m vegyesen (4:39.89 p) és 200 m gyorson (1:59.10 p) is, 200 m háton pedig ezüstérmesként zárt (2:15.53 p).



*Kajak-kenu Vk, Szeged - Egy ezüst 200 m-en, kilenc arany a magyar mérleg*
2010. 05. 30. 18.52 


<RIGHT> 



*


A kajak egyesek között versenyző Janics Natasa révén egy ezüstérmet szereztek a magyarok a szegedi MOL kajak-kenu Világkupa vasárnap délutáni 200 m-es döntői során.
*​*
*A hazai csapat így összesen kilenc első, négy második és három harmadik helyet gyűjtött a hétvégi viadal során, azaz alaposan túlteljesítette Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány elvárását, amely tíz dobogós helyről szólt.
Az 54 magyar résztvevő mellett további 42 ország versenyzői szerepeltek a Vk-versenyen.

* Eredmények:
200 m:
* ------
* férfi K-1:
*1. Edward Mckeever (brit) 37.652 mp
2. Richard Dober Jr. (kanadai) 38.414
3. Filip Svab (cseh) 38.498
...7. Molnár Péter 38.798
...12. (a B döntőben 3.) Dudás Miklós​​*férfi K-2:
*1. Jonathan Schofield, Liam Heath (brit) 35.834
2. Sebastien Jouve, Arnaud Hybois (francia) 36.182
3. Andrew Willows, Dober Jr. (kanadai) 36.308
...5. Boros Gergely, Sík Márton 36.452
​
* férfi C-1:
*1. Lubomir Hagara (szlovák) 44.601
2. Adam Ginter (lengyel) 44.793
3. Mathieu Goubel (francia) 45.363
...12. (a B döntőben 3.) Kovács Gergely
13. (a B döntőben 4.) Nagy Péter
​
* férfi C-2:
*1. Alekszandr Bagdanovics, Andrej Bagdanovics (fehérorosz) 41.194
*2. Gabriel Beauchesne-Sevigny, Andrew Russell (kanadai) 41.230
*3. Alekszandr Vaucseckij, Dmitrij Rabcsanka (fehérorosz) 41.764
4. Kovács Gergely, Végh Attila 42.100
...6. Németh Gergő, Nagy Péter 42.196
 
 * női K-1:
*1. Teresa Portela (portugál) 46.114
*2. Janics Natasa 46.366
*3. Jo Brigden-Jones (ausztrál) 46.672
4. Hegyi Zomilla 47.062​​*női K-2:
*1. Helena Rodrigues, Beatriz (portugál) 40.376
2. Marta Walczykiewicz, Aneta Konieczna (lengyel) 40.496
3. Nikolina Moldovan, Olivera Moldovan (szerb) 40.754
4. Vad Ninetta, Hegyi Zomilla 40.784

* női C-1:
1. Laurence Vincent-Lapointe (kanadai) 56.207
*2. Nicole Haywood (kanadai) 1:00.635 p
3. Marija Kazakova (orosz) 1:00.857
...9. Marschalkó Alexandra 1:07.955

 * korábban:
500 m:
* -------
* férfi K-1:
1. Adam Van Koeverden (kanadai) 1:41.722 p
*2. Anders Gustafsson (svéd) 1:42.460
3. Szalai Tamás 1:42.724
...7. Dombi Rudolf 1:43.534​​* férfi K-2:
1. Kammerer Zoltán, Kucsera Gábor 1:31.983
*2. Fernando Pimenta, Emanuel Silva (portugál) 1:32.019
3. Jan Sterba, Ondrej Horsky 1:32.697
...8. Boros Gergely, Sík Márton 1:34.815
 * férfi C-1:
*1. Gyenyisz Harazsa (fehérorosz) 1:54.989
*2. Mark Oldershaw (kanadai) 1:55.619
*3. Li Qiang (Li Csiang, kínai) 1:55.817
...5. Vajda Attila 1:56.723
...16. (a döntőben 7.) Mező Dávid​​* férfi C-2:
*1. Alekszandr Vaucseckij, Dmitrij Rabcsanka (fehérorosz) 1:46.395
2. Marcin Grzybowski, Lukasz Woszczynski (lengyel) 1:47.307
3. Alekszandr Bagdanovics, Andrej Bagdanovics (fehérorosz) 1:47.337
4. Széles Gábor, Varga Dávid 1:48.069
...6. Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály 1:48.675​​* női K-1:
1. Janics Natasa 1:54.368
*2. Josefa Idem (olasz) 1:54.860
*3. Kovács Katalin 1:55.004*​*​​** női K-2:
1. Kozák Danuta, Szabó Gabriella 1:44.486
*2. Ewelina Wojnarowska, Marta Walczykiewicz (lengyel) 1:45.740
3. Yvonne Schuring, Viktoria Schwarz (osztrák) 1:46.436
...8. Vad Ninetta, Hegyi Zomilla 1:48.620
​
​*U18-as edzőtábor*
2010. 05. 30. 17.53


<RIGHT> 







*A héten az ifjúsági válogatott is edzett, az olasz U18-as válogatott ellen kétkapuztak a Kőér utcában.*

Habár az Európa-bajnokságra csak június 14.-én kezdi meg felkészülését az U18-as ifjúsági válogatottunk, május utolsó hetében közösen edzőtáboroztak az olasz ifjúsági válogatottal. Ennek kapcsán kérdeztük Merész Andrást, a női utánpótlás válogatottak szövetségi kapitányát, hogy mi az oka ennek a felkészülésen kívüli edzőtábornak illetve kértünk tőle egy értékelést is a hét leteltével.

*"Először is a keret:
KAPUSOK
*Barna Edina, Horváth Anna, Doroszlai Vanda​
*BEKKEK
*​Korényi Zsófia, Illés Anna, Kökény Szonja, Kumi Zsófia, Vályi Fanni,​
*JOBB SZÉLSŐK*​
Miskolci Ibolya Kitti, Farkas Kata, Kövesdi Vivien, Ziegler Diána​
*KAPÁS OLDALIAK*​
Antal Dóra, Polák Zsófia, Dombrádi Fruzsina, Illés Henrietta​
*CENTEREK
*Miklós Dóra, Hajor Orsolya
​
Ez az edzőtábor az olaszok kérésére jött létre, mivel meghívtak minket június 21-26. között Triesztbe és csak most tudtak jönni. Ugyanakkor nekünk kifejezetten jól jött, hogy ezzel a kerettel, még a "18" kijelölése előtt tudtunk erős külföldi csapattal játszani, ezért is volt úgy, hogy összesen 27 játékos kapott bizonyítási lehetőséget.

Nagyon markánsan kiderült, hogy mind a játék ritmusát, mind pedig az agresszivitást tekintve a nemzetközi élvonal egy teljesen más
dimenzió, mint a hazai bajnokság. Főleg ami a test-test elleni játékot illeti, elsősorban a bekk-center párharcban érték a mieinket nagy meglepetések. A lányok becsületére legyen mondva, hogy a az utolsó napokra felvették az eléjük dobott kesztyűt!​
Sajnos most is kiderült, amit én már évek óta mondogatok, hogy nem igazán vannak a posztjuknak megfelelően képezve a játékosok - itt elsősorban a centerekre és védőkre gondolok - és ezt a hiányosságot nem lehet egy Eb felkészülés alatt kijavítani. Csak hosszú évekig tartó szisztematikus munkával lehet előre jutni, amihez nemcsak a klubedzők kellenek, hanem leginkább a minden áldozatot vállaló profi szemléletű tehetséges játékosok is.​

Ami a nyári programot illeti- az Eb keret június 14-én kezd a Margitszigeten. A már említett olasz edzőtáboron kívül szerepel a programban egy görög és egy holland torna, ahol az oroszokon kívül minden jelentős európai csapattal találkozunk, sőt összemérhetjük erőinket az ausztrál és a kanadai csapattal is.​
Az Eb előtt pedig 4 napot edzünk a zágrábi felnőtt Európa-bajnokságra készülő horvát válogatottal is.​
Azt gondolom, hogy olyan keret állt össze, akikből a kiválasztott 13, utazó játékossal bátran megcélozhatjuk a dobogó legfelső fokát, hiszen ha a csillagokat célzod meg biztosan eljutsz legalább a holdra!"​​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 2)

*Theodorával randevúztak a vízilabdások: Vízipólósok mutatták be az új címkés Theodora ásványvizeket*
2010. 06. 02. 14.24


<RIGHT> 






*Kemény-legények bukkantak fel pénteken az egyik nagyáruház polcai között; Kemény Dénes szövetségi kapitány és három olimpikon vízilabdás a saját arcképével ellátott Theodora ásványvizekből vásárolt magának.*

A Kékkúti Ásványvíz Zrt. új címkéit a szövetségi kapitány és maguk a vízipólósok mutatták be. A palackokon 6 sportoló életútja, sportsikerei olvashatók májustól.

A Theodora ásványvizeken mostantól hat olimpikon vízilabda játékos és a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok szövetségi kapitány, Kemény Dénes arca tűnik fel. A képek mellett a legendás pólósok legnagyobb sportsikerei is olvashatók. A vizeken szerepel majd két kapus Gergely István és Szécsi Zoltán, valamint Kis Gábor, Hosnyánszky Norbert, Biros Péter, Madaras Norbert és Kemény Dénes.

Az új palackokról Gergely István, Kis Gábor és Hosnyánszky Norbert rántotta le a leplet a kapitány segítségével. Az ünnepélyes leleplezés után egy különleges bevásárló túrán vettek részt, ahol a saját arcképükkel ellátott ásványvizekből vásároltak néhány csomaggal.

A Kékkúti Ásványvíz Zrt. 2008 óta támogatója a magyar vízilabda válogatottnak és a Magyar Vízilabda Szövetségnek. A ’vizes barátság’ most a Theodora palackokon folytatódik. *„Ásványvizünk, a Theodora különleges utat jár be a föld alatt, amíg a felszínre érkezik. Ahogy az ásványvíz, úgy világhírű vízilabdásaink is páratlan életutat járnak be. Örülünk, hogy ezeket az egyedi életutakat több millió palackon mutathatjuk be”* – mondta Henrik Gotterbarm, a Kékkúti Ásványvíz Zrt. vezérigazgatója az új címkék kapcsán.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 3)

*Kolonics György Sport Érdemérem Ludasi Róbertnek*
2010. 06. 02. 18.14


<RIGHT> 




*A Csepeli Önkormányzat tavaly szeptemberben döntött úgy, hogy Kolonics Györgyről, a 2008. július 15-én edzés közben tragikus hirtelenséggel elhunyt csepeli olimpikonról elnevezett sport érdemérmet adományoz évente egy olyan személynek, aki kiemelkedő teljesítményt ért el a sportban, és teljesítményével hozzájárult Csepel hírnevének öregbítéséhez, munkájával segítette Csepel sportéletének fejlődését.*

A kitüntetést első alkalommal az idén ítélte oda a képviselő-testület a beérkezett javaslatok alapján. A Csepeli Önkormányzat Képviselő-testületének június 2.-ai egyhangú döntése szerint Kolonics György Sport Érdeméremmel és a vele járó pénzjutalommal elsőként Ludasi Róbert mesteredzőt (képünkön) tünteti ki. 

Ludasi Róbert, az egykori többszörös olimpia- és világbajnok sportoló, Kolonics György és sok más kiváló sportember trénere június 4-én, pénteken 14 órai kezdettel a Hollandi út 16. szám alatti Csepel SC Alapítvány Kajak-Kenu Telepén, szerény ünnepség keretében Tóth Mihály polgármestertől veszi át a Csepeli Önkormányzat kitüntetését. 

*A kitüntetés indoklása: 
* 
Ludasi Róbert gyermekként a Budai Spartacus vízitelepén ismerkedett meg a kajak - kenu sportággal. Sportpályafutásából egyértelműen edzői munkássága emelkedik ki.

Edzői pályafutását 1979-ben a Budapesti Spartacusban kezdte meg, Csepelre 1989-ben került. Így immár 21 éve a Csepeli Kajak - Kenu Egyesületnél töretlenül munkálkodik, azon, hogy számtalan fiatal, gyerek testi-lelki egészségét és nem utolsósorban sportsikereit elősegítse. Ő nemcsak kenuzni tanítja meg fiait: embert is nevel belőlük. A közelmúltban így beszélt hivatásáról: 

_*„Én magát az edzőséget szeretem. Azok az eredmények, amiket elértem jó érzéssel töltenek el. Jó látni, hogy a srácok fejlődnek. Egy fiatal gyerek, aki vékony, hozzám kerül és az évek során férfiember lesz, megerősödik, komoly eredményeket ér el… Az egy nagyon jó dolog.”
A 31 éves edzői,- és 21 éves csepeli pályafutás során tanítványainak eredménye, több mint 100 érem.
*_ 
Barcelonától Pekingig öt olimpián vett részt- mérlege két arany, három bronz. Világversenyekről (VB, EB) közel hatvanat hozott a legfényesebben ragyogó medálból, síkvízi- és maratoni szakágban egyaránt. Ifi versenyzői hat világbajnoki elsőséget szereztek.
Az ő munkáját igazolta Kolonics György, Kozmann György, Kiss Tamás, Csabai Edvin kiváló eredménye is.
Munkásságát több díj is fémjelzi: 1994-ben mesteredzői címet kapott, 1995-ben az Év Edzője, 1996-ban, 2000-ben, és 2008-ban állami kitüntetésben, majd 2010-ben „Csepelért”-díjban részesült. 

Eredményei és sportért való fáradozása ellenére állandóan nem szerepel kiemelt helyen a köztudatban. Egy helyszín van, ahol folyamatosan feltűnik, de ott rendíthetetlenül: ez nem más mint a csepeli kajak-kenu telep.
A Kolonics György Sport Érdemérmet a Képviselő-testület azért hozta létre, hogy a jövőben is minél több és minél szebben csillogó érmekkel gazdagodjon a csepeli kajak-kenu telepről induló fiatalok sokasága.
Elsőként a mesteredzőt illeti a kitüntetés kiemelkedő munkájának elismeréseként, mellyel hozzájárult Csepel hírnevének öregbítéséhez, elősegítette Csepel sportéletének fejlődését.

*Knáb Attila "hazai vizeken" a dunacsúnyi Eb-n*
2010. 06. 02. 22.01


<RIGHT> 






*Knáb Attila és Straub András is ott lesz a június 3-án kezdődő dunacsúnyi szlalom Európa-bajnokságon.* 
Előbbi két hónapja készül a helyszínen, nem is akármilyen segítséggel: a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Hochschorner testvérpár édesapja is felügyeli a munkáját.

A Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség az idén mindent beleadott a szlalom szakág építésébe. Élversenyzőnk, Knáb Attila a lehető legtöbb támogatást megkapta és megkapja ahhoz, hogy jó eredménnyel szerepelhessen a jövő évi dunacsúnyi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon.

Dunacsúny már a második otthona a magyar szlalom kenusnak, aki az utóbbi időben a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Hochschorner testvérpár közvetlen közelében, idősebb Peter Hochschorner segítségével készült fel a június 3-án kezdődő dunacsúnyi Európa-bajnokságra. Az eseményen két magyar szlalomversenyző is részt vesz, Knáb Attila mellett Straub András is vadvízre teszi majd hajóját. Míg Knáb az elmúlt több mint fél évben a legprofibb körülmények között tudott edzeni, addig Straub Andrást alaposan visszavetette egy sérülés. A fiatal magyar a téli felkészülést főként regenerálódással töltötte, és nehezítette helyzetét, hogy elváltak útjai edzőjétől, és a szövetség még nem talált számára megfelelő trénert.

- Nagy terveink vannak a szlalom szakágban is – mondta Vaskuti Máté, szakágvezető. – Győrben szeretnénk egy szlalom központot létesíteni, ahonnan minden nap át tudnak majd járni versenyzőink a dunacsúnyi pályára. Attilával megegyeztünk abban, ha a jövőre sikerül kvalifikálnia magát a londoni játékokra, továbbra is segítjük őt a versenyzésben. Véleményem szerint ezen az Európa-bajnokságon már képes lehet arra, hogy a középdöntő elején zárjon, ami igazán biztató eredmény lenne a jövőt illetően.


*Férfi rafting csapatunk ismét éremesélyes az Európa-bajnokságon*
2010. 06. 02. 15.37


<RIGHT> 






*Szerdától vasárnapig az olaszországi Val di Soléban rendezik meg az idei rafting Európa-bajnokságot. Az eseményen két női és egy férfi csapatunk is szerepel – olyan síkvízi versenyzőkkel, mint Paksy Tímea, Patyi Melinda vagy az egykori maratonista kenus, Csabai Edvin.*

Tavaly májusban sporttörténelmet írt magyar férfi rafting-válogatottunk. Iványi Gábor, Kormanik Soma, Ódor Csaba, Fodor Szabolcs, Kovács Zoltán, Schromm Barnabás és Simon Ádám összetételű csapatunk megnyerte a downriver versenyszámot a montenegrói világbajnokságon. A Tara folyón aratott szenzációs siker végképp a sportág elitjébe emelte a magyarokat, akik nemrégiben a wildalpeni Európa Kupán megszerzett harmadik hellyel hangolódtak rá a június 2-án kezdődő Val di Sole-i Európa-bajnokságra.

A magyar csapat a világbajnoksághoz képest némiképp átalakult: a legrutinosabb versenyző, Iványi Gábor kiszállt a hajóból, helyére Markovics András lépett, s Csabai Edvin személyében egy 17-szeres maratoni világbajnokot is kapott az egység, amely a trentinói kontinensviadalon is esélyes lehet az éremszerzésre.
A hölgyeknél is két erős válogatott jut majd szerephez, a Paksy Tímea, Patyi Melinda, Szakállas Éva, Hudy Bernadette, Ölschléger Beatrix, Csengeri Adrienn, Süveges Lilla összetételű hajó inkább a hosszú távú versenyeken, míg a rutinosabbnak mondható Egedy Nóra, Fórizs Réka, Berekalli Éva, Vituska Ildikó, Bányai Zita, Bélai Ágnes, Lakner Zita a technikásabb számokban, vagyis szlalomban és sprintben érhetnek el jobb eredményt.

A magyar csapat hétfő óta tartózkodik Val di Soléban, az Európa-bajnokság helyszínén, ahol napi két edzéssel hangolódnak rá a 4-es és 6-os versenyszámokra.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 4)

*UNIQA Balaton Regatta *
2010. 06. 03. 20.22


<RIGHT> 






*Az UNICEF és az SOS Gyermekfalu gyermekei is ott lesznek a IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta második versenyhétvégéjén, Szigligeten.*

A IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta mezőnye négy hete Badacsonyban kezdte az idei szezont és egy rendkívül látványos, valamint fordulatos versennyel kezdődött az idei sorozat, kilencvennégy nevezés érkezett a versenyhétvége első napjának túraversenyére. Az abszolút versenyben a Lábad X, Titkos-Szeviép, Dolce Vita trió legénysége állhatott a dobogóra, míg a Yardstick I. osztályban a Lábad X, a Yardstick II. osztályban a Titkos-Szeviép, a Yardstick III. osztályban pedig az Avíz Azúr nevű hajó végzett az élen, így ez a három csapat várja a legkedvezőbb helyzetből a második forduló III. IT-Telecom Nagydíját, amelynek házigazdája június 5-én és 6-án Szigliget lesz.

A lebonyolítás természetesen ezúttal sem változik. A szombati túraversenyt a vasárnapi pályaverseny követi majd, a két megmérettetés között pedig a parton élvezhetik a szervezők vendégszeretetét a résztvevők. A szigligeti helyszínen az átlagosnál is több gyermekkel találkozhatunk, ugyanis a szervezők meghívását az UNICEF és az SOS Gyermekfalu is örömmel fogadta el, így mintegy harminc gyermek érkezik a két szervezettől. Ezek a gyermekek először kerülhetnek valóban testközelbe ezzel a gyönyörű sportággal. A vitorlázás mellett egy sétahajózáson is részt vehetnek majd a gyerekek a Balatoni Hajózási Zrt. Akali nevű személyhajóján.

Az elmúlt hetek rendkívül csapadékos időjárása után jó esély van arra, hogy a IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta mezőnyét már kellemes, vitorlázóbarát időjárás fogadja Szigligeten. A futamok után és a parti programok megkezdése előtt, érdemes egy rövid sétára indulni a festői szépségű településen, hiszen lenyűgöző élményt jelenthet a Szigligeti Vár, az Esterházy kastély, vagy például az Avasi templom megtekintése azoknak, akik ritkán jutnak el Szigligetre.

*„Bízom abban, hogy kegyes lesz hozzánk az időjárás és a napsütés mellett kellemes szélben zajlik majd a verseny. Boldoggá tesz bennünket, hogy olyan gyermekeket láthatunk vendégül, akik nem ismerik ezt a sportágat, talán hajón sem voltak még, és nagyon szeretnénk, ha számukra is maradandó élményt jelentene a szigligeti hétvége. A vízen és a parton is mindent megteszünk majd azért, hogy mindenki remekül érezze magát.”* – mondta a viadal előtt Palkó Zsolt főszervező.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 4)

*Az úszók kártyavára*
2010. 06. 04. 12.07

<RIGHT> 
*Az augusztusi, I. Ifjúsági Olimpiára nyolc magyar úszó készül. A felkészülés javában zajlik, a szövetségi kapitány, Güttler Károly bízik a fiatalokban.*

Minden versenyzőnknek a maximumot kell kihoznia magából - válaszolt lapunk kérdésére a korábbi úszóklasszis, akit a közelgő Ifjúsági Olimpiáról faggattunk. - Az olimpiai légkör biztosan megfogja őket, és egy ilyen szép városban magukkal szemben nem tehetik meg, hogy nem a legjobbjukat mutatják. Nekünk ez egy komoly kihívás, az elnökség ezt a versenyt kiemeltként kezeli. Mivel egy időben van a hazai rendezésű úszó Eb-vel, úgy döntöttünk: a fiatalok inkább az olimpián bizonyítsanak. Az utánpótlásunknak ez a fő megmérettetése 2010-ben, az ifi kontinensviadal csak a második helyen van prioritás szempontjából.
*- Mennyire volt nehéz a kvalifikáció?*
- A tavalyi, római világbajnokságon a teljes magyar válogatottból kellett egyvalakinek a legjobb 16 között végeznie. Ez bőven megvolt, így járt a 4-4 hely nemenként az országnak. A nemzetközi szövetség (FINA) kiírt egy szintidő-táblázatot. A mieink teljesítették az A-szintet. Így a kiválasztott legjobb nyolc versenyzőnek kell helytállnia majd. Nehéz lesz, mert augusztus 10-én indulunk és 15-én már rajtkőre kell állni. Az akklimatizálódásra így nem jut annyi időnk, amennyire az emberi szervezetnek - pláne egy fiatalnak - szüksége van. Hét óra eltéréshez hét nap átállás kell. Nekünk lesz rá bő három. De az olimpiai falu nem nyit hamarabb és kiutazásra nincs lehetőség korábban.
*- Azok, akik kiutaznak, hol helyezkednek el a felnőtt mezőnyhöz képest?*
- Közvetlenül a világsztárjaink mögött következnek. Még nem jobbak Cseh Lacinál, vagy Gyurta Daninál, de kopogtatnak azon a bizonyos ajtón. Kártyavárként épülnek szépen egymásra a korosztályok.


_Az úszók szövetségi kapitánya_​*- A szingapúri olimpia miként szolgálhatja a fiatalok előmenetelét?*
- A gyerekek egyértelmű célja a londoni csapatba való bekerülés. Szakmailag nehéz még bármit is mondani Ázsiáról, mert nehéz összevetni bármivel. Egy bizonyos korosztály megy és pont. Ráadásul nem tudják a versenyzők mellé biztosítani a saját edzőjüket. Én, mint szövetségi kapitány megyek ki a nyolc ifjú titánnal. Valószínűleg spártai körülmények várnak ránk. Tudtommal nem lesz minden épületben vizesblokk. Erre most még nem tudunk felkészülni. Majd a helyzet adja.
*- Tudsz a te olimpiai rutinoddal valamit tanácsolni?*
- Remélem igen, de ezt nem most fogom elmondani nekik, majd csak ott. Szerintem tudják majd hasznosítani a tippjeimet.
*- Mennyire foglalkoztok a pszichés felkészítéssel?*
- Nem térünk ki erre külön. Van, aki személy szerint igényli, de ez a klubedzőkre van bízva. A jó edző jó pszichológus is egyben. Szerintem a kiváló trénereink látják a versenyzők szemén, ha baj van.
*- Mit vár a szövetség a nyolc versenyzőtől?*
- Nehéz kérdés, mert nyomást sem szeretnénk rakni a versenyzőkre, de látva a világranglistát: döntőbeli helyezéseket és néhány érmet szeretnénk hazahozni.


*Kevin Graham: "Jó élményekkel térek haza!"*
2010. 06. 04. 12.01

<RIGHT> 
*Egy éve érkezett hazánkba a kanadai vízilabda válogatott balkezese, s egyik alapemberévé vált a gyorsaságáról híres játékos az ezüstérmes Eger csapatának.*






*- Hogyan tudnád értékelni a szezont?* - kérdeztem egy héttel az elvesztett bajnoki finálé után az egriek egyik újoncát, a kanadai válogatott *Kevin Graham*-et.
- Még mindig érzem a vereség fullánkját, de az élet megy tovább, és a vereség csak extra motivációt ad majd nekem a következő évre. Számomra ez a szezon a sikert és a kudarcot jelenti egyben.
*- A kudarcot, gondolom, az elvesztett bajnoki döntő miatt...*
- Így van. Azért nem mondhatom, hogy sikeres volt az év, mert a legfőbb célunkat, a bajnoki aranyat nem tudtuk elérni. Igaz, nagyon közel álltunk hozzá, hogy sikerüljön. Két rendkívül erős meccset produkáltunk a döntőben. De a végső találkozón a Vasas klasszisai nagyon odatették ma*



*gukat, s támaszt nyújtottak a csapatnak, hogy megnyerjék a bajnoki címet. Nekünk pedig nem volt elég erős válaszunk erre.
*- Tehát nem vagy elégedett magatokkal?*
- Azt sem mondhatom, hogy teljes kudarcként éltem meg a szezont, hiszen az Euroliga legjobb nyolc csapata közé jutottunk idén, s ez a klub történetében eddig a legjobb nemzetközi eredmény. Még csak egy éve vagyok a csapattal, de abból, amit hallottam és éreztem, ez a gárda jó irányba fejlődik.
*- És mikor lesz fényes az ezüstérem?*
- Azt hiszem, ha tartani tudja az Eger a tendenciát és fejlődni tud a csapat. Ha a következő évben bajnokságot nyerhetne az együttes Eger városának, akkor az idei vereség fájdalma enyhülhet, és akkor talán majd „csak" egy lépésként gondolunk rá a győzelemhez vezető úton. Erre csak az idő adhat választ...
*- Honfitársad, Aaron Feltham már harmadik évét tölti itt. Neked hogy tetszett Magyarország?*
- Rendkívül jó élményekkel távozok Egerből és Magyarországról. Körbeutaztam az országot, hiszen a legkülönbözőbb helyeken voltak meccseink. Ezen kívül voltam Hévízen és Esztergomban is, nem is beszélve a rengeteg budapesti kirándulásról, amit egytől egyig mind nagyon élveztem. Az emberek közvetlenek és aranyosak, az ételek nagyon finomak, a nők pedig gyönyörűek!
*- És a csapat?*
- Remek volt a hangulat egész éven át. A vereségek és a győzelmek egyaránt összekovácsoltak minket, egymást támogattuk és egymást segítettük hozzá a fejlődéshez. Egy év után azt mondhatom, minden csapattagot barátomnak érzem.
*- Hasznos volt az itt töltött év? Került néhány fogás a tarsolyodba a magyar vízilabdából?*
- Úgy érzem, általánosságban is rengeteget tanultam erről a játékról, hiszen sok nehéz meccset játszottunk, magas rangú ellenfelek ellen. De nagyon sok hasznos, személyes tanácsot kaptam Gerendás Györgytől is. Nagyon jó tapasztalat volt, hogy a magyar vízilabda stílusához kellett alkalmazkodnom, hiszen a kanadai szövetségi kapitányunkkal, Dragan Jovanovic-csal sokkal inkább a szerb vonalat követjük, s ezt a stílust tanultam meg a montenegrói légióskodásom alatt is. A szerb vízilabda sokkal szigorúbb, majdnem „katonai stílusú", míg itt, Magyarországon sokkal inkább improvizatív. Jó élmény volt elsajátítani ezt a játékot, azt hiszem, több lehetőséget tartogat számomra ez a terület.
*- Mi a program a nyárra?*
- Most pihenek kicsit, aztán június hetedikén kezdek edzeni a kanadai válogatottal. Szerbia és Olaszország utazik majd hozzánk edzőtáborba, de Magyarországra is jövünk a nyáron, hiszen júliusban edzőmérkőzést is játszunk majd Tatabányán. Nekünk az idei célverseny egy nemzetközi torna lesz július végén, Olaszországban.
*- Az ezüst ellenére pozitív élményekkel távozol tőlünk?*
- Persze! Nem tudom elégszer elmondani, mennyire meghatott, hogy az elvesztett döntő után hányan támogatták a csapatot a Dobó téren. A szurkolók szeretete egész évben végigkísért minket, és őszintén remélem, hogy a következő szezonban vissza tudunk adni kicsit abból, amit kaptunk tőlük.
*- Ezek szerint maradsz Egerben?*
- Megkeresett néhány klub Magyarországról is, és más nemzetektől is. De örömmel jelenthetem be, hogy az Eger marad az én csapatom, és a következő idényre is visszatérek!​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 7)

*Gyurta legyőzte Kitadzsimát, és aranyérmes 100 m mellen*
2010. 06. 06. 22.10


<RIGHT> 



*


Gyurta Dániel aranyérmes lett vasárnap 100 m mellen a Mare Nostrum elnevezésű úszósorozat első, monte-carlói állomásán. Öccse, Gergely negyedikként zárt 400 m vegyesen.
*​*
*
Az uszovilag.hu beszámolója szerint az előfutamban még a japánok négyszeres ötkarikás bajnoka, Kitadzsima Koszuke volt a gyorsabb - egy futamba kaptak besorolást -, a döntőben aztán az olimpiai ezüstérmes, világbajnok magyar nyúlt be jobban. Gyurta Dániel - aki szombaton, 200 m mellen bronzérmet szerzett - *1:01.58* perccel nyert, szigetországi riválisa öt századdal maradt el tőle.




*Pólós változásokról döntött a LEN kongresszusa*
2010. 06. 06. 15.32


<RIGHT> 



*


A korábbi tizenöt helyett csapatonként húsz játékos vehet részt az Eb-ken, így már az augusztus végi-szeptember eleji zágrábi vízilabda Európa-bajnokságon is – döntött a kontinentális szövetség, a LEN a ciprusi Limasszolban tartott kongresszusán.

*​*
*Amint arról Martin György, a honi szövetség (MVLSZ) elnöke, a LEN legfőbb vezető testületének, a Bürónak a magyar tagja az MVLSZ honlapján vasárnap beszámolt, a legjelentősebb változások egyike a létszámemelés.

*"Természetesen egy mérkőzésen csak tizenhárman szerepelhetnek, de immár húsz nevezett játékosból, s akár minden mérkőzésen más-más összetételű csapatot küldhet vízbe a kapitány. *
*A húsz nevezett játékos közül viszont továbbra is csak kettő lehet kapus. Logikus lett volna, hogy tizenhét mezőnyjátékos és három kapus alkossa a csapatot, a hálóőr ugyanis kulcspozíció minden labdajátékban, akinek az esetleges sérülése befolyásolhatja a világverseny végeredményét, ha nem tudják pótolni. *
*A játékosok létszámának emelése egyébként mind a férfi, mind a női csapatoknál érvényes"* – nyilatkozta Martin, aki elmondta még, hogy a kongresszus alaposan megváltoztatta az Európa-bajnokságok jövőbeni lebonyolítási rendjét is.

* "2012-től vége a kétlépcsős Európa-bajnokságoknak. Az idei úgynevezett "A" Eb első öt helyezettje, valamint a majdani rendező ország nemzeti csapata lesz jogosult részt venni a legközelebbi Eb-n. *
A fennmaradó helyekért – akár a labdarúgásban - mind a női, mind a férfiválogatottak selejtezőmérkőzések sokaságán küzdenek majd meg. 
Az idei Európa-bajnokság 7-12. helyén végzett csapatokat, valamint a további férfiegyütteseket hat négyes selejtezőcsoportba sorsolják, ahol körmérkőzéses formában küzdenek meg egymással. 
A hat csoportelsőt egy másik csoport második helyezettjével sorsolják össze, és ezeknek a páros mérkőzéseknek a győztesei csatlakozhatnak a kontinensviadal hat kiemelt együtteséhez" – így az elnök, aki a nők nyolccsapatos Eb-mezőnyét illetően arról számolt be, hogy az idei horvátországi kontinensviadal 1-4. helyezettje már biztosítja szereplését a 2012-es Európa-bajnokságon is. 
A többieket négy, egyenként négycsapatos csoportba sorsolják, ahol ugyanúgy küzdenek meg, mint a férfiak, majd a csoportmeccsek, valamint az egyenes kieséses mérkőzések után állva maradt négy együttes csatlakozik a mezőnyhöz.

* "Hasonlóan Eb-selejtezőkön juthatnak majd el a csapatok a jövőben az utánpótlás-kontinensviadalokra. És az is változás, hogy a klubcsapatok az Euroligában, a legjobb nyolc között nem páros mérkőzéseket vívnak, hanem két négyes csoportot alkotnak, ahonnan az első két helyezett kvalifikálja magát a négyes döntőbe, azaz a Final Fourba"* – nyilatkozta a szövetség honlapjának Martin György.


*Motorcsónak-vb - Havas Attila megvédte címét*
2010. 06. 06. 14.22


<RIGHT> 



*


Megvédve címét Havas Attila nyerte a motorcsónakos O-700-as kategória világbajnokságát.
*​*
*A magyar versenyző tájékoztatása szerint a lengyelországi Zninben négy futamot rendeztek a hétvégén, és ezek összesítése alapján alakult ki a végeredmény. 

A második helyen az olasz Tiziano Trombetta, a harmadikon pedig a cseh Jiri Masek végzett.


*Dragon ob - Gömbös Lóránt a magyar bajnok*
2010. 06. 06. 13.43


<RIGHT> 



*


A Gömbös Lóránt, Detre Szabolcs, Takács Viktor trió nyerte meg "Jampec" nevű vitorlásával a dragon országos bajnokságot, Balatonkenesén.

*​*
*Az Erste Private Banking által támogatott, szombaton véget ért viadalon a Kelemen Tamás, Nedbál Noel, Nedbál Zsombor csapat lett a második, a Lukáts Ákos, Horgos Tamás, Beliczay Márton egység pedig a harmadik.
A nemzetközi versenyben 2008 és 2009 után immár harmadszor a német Vincent Hoesch, Peter Liebner, Thomas Mayer hármas győzött - a szervezők vasárnapi tájékoztatása alapján. 

Az Európa-bajnokság felvezető eseményén a nemzetközi összevetésben a magyar dobogósok a 9., 12., illetve 16. helyen zártak. A kontinensviadalon, melyen a nyílt ob 39 hajót felvonultató mezőnyének jelentős része részt vesz, összességében mintegy hatvan vitorlás száll vízre. 
A próbafutam vasárnap 14 órakor kezdődik, a hivatalos megnyitó 18 órától zajlik, az első futamot pedig a tervek szerint hétfőn 11 órakor indítják el.

*Az ob végeredménye: *

*1. Gömbös Lóránt, Detre Szabolcs, Takács Viktor (Jampec) 36 helyezési pont
*2. Kelemen Tamás, Nedbál Noel, Nedbál Zsombor (Atlantis) 49 
3. Lukáts Ákos, Horgos Tamás, Beliczay Márton (Conseuro44) 55

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 8)

*Kis Gábor szerint korai bármit is mondani*
2010. 06. 08. 17.54

<RIGHT> 
*Már javában mennek a találgatások az uszodában is: vajon milyen játékosmozgások lesznek a következő szezonra? A Vasas kiválóságai azonban egyelőre várnak a bejelentéssel.*





Zsinórban négy bajnoki cím után két alapemberét veszti el a Vasas azzal, hogy a Varga testvérek Rijekába szerződtek. A klub honlapján a csapat szakosztály igazgatója, Méhes Jenő úgy reagált: szeretnék megőrizni a korábbi erős színvonalat, s igyekeznek a többi remek játékost megtartani az együttesnél._



_
A pletykák ugyanakkor arról szólnak, hogy az angyalföldiektől búcsúzik a következő szezonra Kis Gábor és Hosnyánszky Norbert is. Amikor olimpiai bajnok centerünkkel beszélgettünk, a felvetésre csak mosolygott, s annyit mondott: korai még erről beszélni.

*„Mindenki tudni akarja, hol folytatjuk, de egyelőre sem én, sem Norbi nem tudunk mit mondani - mondta az Esti Hírlapnak a Kicsi becenévre hallgató játékos. - Jelenleg folynak a tárgyalások a Vasasnál, tehát azon kívül, hogy nem akarok, nem is tudok érdemleges információval szolgálni. Ha döntés születik, úgyis tájékoztatom a szurkolókat, de találgatni felesleges..."*

A pihenés közben elkapott olimpiai bajnokok mindketten a drukkerek türelmét kérték, s megígérték, beszámolnak az Esti Hírlapnak a döntésükről.


*Bernek Péter olimpiai rajtkövön*
2010. 06. 08. 16.48

<RIGHT> 
*A szingapúri I. Ifjúsági Olimpián rajthoz álló hát- és gyorsspecialista úszó mesélt lapunknak eddigi pályafutásáról és vágyairól.*






- Már az óvodában úsztam három éves korom óta - idézi fel az első merüléseket a kőbányai sportoló. - Általános iskolás koromban sem hagytam abba és tíz-tizenegy évesen kellett döntenem a hobbiúszás és az élsport között. Az utóbbit választottam. Kőbányán voltam végig, a különböző csoportokat végigjárva most Turi Györgynél edzek.

*- Egyértelmű volt, hogy az úszás mellett maradsz?*
- Igen, az úszásban találtam meg a számításaimat. Imádom a közösséget, és otthon mindig unatkoztam. Egyszerűen szeretem csinálni.



_Peti a kép jobb oldalán_​​*- Ez pedig magával hozta a jó eredményeket. Mi az eddigi csúcs?*
- Egyértelműen a 2009-es ifjúsági kontinenstorna emelkedik ki, ahol két második és egy harmadik helyet gyűjtöttem be. Ezenkívül a tavalyi, felnőtt bajnoki címem is ide kívánkozik.

*- Gondolsz már az olimpiára?*
- Persze, de addig még lesznek versenyek. Előtte még ifi országos bajnokságra és Európa-bajnokságra is kell készülnünk.



​*- Mentális felkészítéssel foglalkoztok?*
- Én személyesen nem járok semmilyen szakemberhez. Turi György edzőm és a családom maximálisan elég a lelki egyensúlyomhoz.

*- Személy szerint mivel lennél elégedett augusztus legvégén, az olimpia után?*
- Ott fog kiderülni, hogy milyen ellenfelek lesznek. Én minél jobb eredményre törekszem.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER><CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 14)

*Kis és Hosnyánszky: nem csaptuk be a Vasast*
2010. 06. 13. 19.12


<RIGHT> 



*


Kis Gábor és Hosnyánszky Norbert úgy véli, nem csapta be eddigi klubját, sőt, mindent megtett azért, hogy a Vasasban folytathassa pályafutását. A két olimpiai bajnok vízilabdázó azután szólalt meg, hogy az angyalföldiek pénteken jogi lépéseket helyeztek kilátásba, miután a két játékos csütörtökön Egerbe igazolt.
*​*
*Kis és Hosnyánszky úgy fogalmazott: *szomorúan vették tudomásul az átigazolásuk körül kialakult vitát. 
"Sportolók vagyunk, nem jogászok. Nem csaptuk be a Vasast, sőt, mindent megtettünk azért, hogy a Vasasnál folytathassuk a játékot. Mindketten két évvel ezelőtt érkeztünk a Vasashoz, ahol kétéves szerződést írtunk alá. Ez a szerződés az idei bajnokság végén lejárt, így szabadon igazolhatókká váltunk."* - fogalmaztak.

A két játékos részletesen taglalja, hogy április elejétől május végéig milyen tárgyalásokat folytattak a Vasas vezetőségével szerződésük meghosszabbításáról, s hogy szerintük az idő előrehaladtával kedvezőtlenebb ajánlatot kaptak, mint amiről szóban korábban megegyeztek. Hangsúlyozzák: közben az Egerrel egyáltalán nem tárgyaltak, a hevesi klub csak azután "került a képbe", hogy klubjukkal nem sikerült megegyezniük.

* "Az általuk felvázolt koncepció annyira megtetszett nekünk, hogy szinte gondolkodás nélkül eldöntöttük, hogy megyünk, amit másnap be is jelentettünk a Vasasnak. Ami ezután történt, már a jogászok vitája, ezért ebbe nem szeretnénk részleteiben belemenni." - írják a játékosok, hozzátéve, hogy nem kívánják a feszültséget fokozni, hiszen* *"szerettünk a Vasasban játszani, a vezetőkkel a két év során jó kapcsolat alakult ki, a szurkolók támogatása pedig nagyban segítette az elért sikereket."*​*​*Az angyalföldi klub és vízilabda-szakosztálya, valamint a pólós csapat fő támogatói pénteken jelezték: úgy döntöttek, hogy felveszik a harcot és jogi lépésekkel próbálják érvényesíteni azt az opciós jogot, amely alapján szerintük a TEVA-VasasPlaketnek "elővételi" joga van a két olimpiai bajnok ügyében.


*Női vízilabda Világliga nem bírtunk az oroszokkal*
2010. 06. 13. 15.51


<RIGHT> 



*


Utolsó mérkőzésén nagy csatában, egy góllal alulmaradt az oroszokkal szemben a magyar válogatott a női vízilabda Világliga európai 1-es csoportjának budapesti selejtezőkörében.
*​*
*Petrovics Mátyás alakulata így a második helyen zárta a Szőnyi úti uszodában rendezett tornát, amelyet a vasárnapi rivális nyert meg százszázalékos teljesítménnyel.
* Eredmények:
Oroszország-Magyarország 13-12 (3-4, 4-3, 2-2, 4-3)
*--------------------------------------------------
magyar góldobók: Kisteleki Dóra 5, Bujka Barbara, Keszthelyi Rita 2-2, Valkai Ágnes, Tóth Ildikó, Jancsó Patrícia 1-1 

A nap másik mérkőzésén:
Németország - Nagy-Britannia 6-4 (2-1, 2-1, 1-2, 1-0) 

Korábbi eredmények:
1. nap:
Oroszország-Németország 22-10
Nagy-Britannia – Olaszország 8-7
2. nap:
Németország-Olaszország 12-6 
Magyarország - Nagy-Britannia 25-4
3. nap:
Magyarország–Németország 9-6 (0-2, 2-1, 4-1, 0-2, 3-0) – büntetőkkel
Oroszország-Olaszország 11-4 (1-1, 3-1, 5-1, 2-1)
4. nap:
Magyarország-Olaszország 13-9 (3-1, 2-2, 3-3, 5-3)
Oroszország - Nagy-Britannia 17-7 (4-2, 4-2, 4-2, 5-1)

* A budapesti végeredmény:*

*1. Oroszország 12, 2. Magyarország 8, 3. Németország 7, 4. Nagy-Britannia 3, 5. Olaszország 0
*
A második kvalifikáló kör meccseit a kvintett tagjai az olaszországi Messinában játsszák majd a jövő héten, szerdától vasárnapig, s a két torna eredményeinek összesítésével alakul ki a végső sorrend. Az úgynevezett Szuperdöntőbe, amelyet a kaliforniai San Diegóban rendeznek meg június utolsó és július első napjaiban a nyolc legsikeresebben selejtező gárda részvételével, a magyarok európai csoportjából az első két helyezett juthat el.




*Mányoki Attila sikeres Balaton-átúszása*
2010. 06. 12. 17.17


<RIGHT> 



*


Sikeresen teljesítette négy állomásból álló idei tóátúszó-sorozatának első felvonását Mányoki Attila, aki szombaton valamivel több mint 3 óra 40 perc alatt Siófokról Balatonfüredre tempózott.
*​*
*A Balatont 2008-ban hosszában is átszelő úszó az MTI érdeklődésére elmondta, hogy útja felétől elég nagy hullámokat kapott, emiatt mintegy fél órával többet töltött a vízben a tervezettnél, ettől eltekintve viszont minden rendben volt.

*A jövő hétvégén a Velencei-tavon úszik Mányoki, Dinnyés és Velence között, majd a Fertő-tó és a Tisza-tó következik.
* A sorozat célja a magyarországi nyíltvízi úszás népszerűsítése, illetve a hazai tavakról kialakult kép színesítése.

Mányoki Attila a 2008-as próbánál megállás nélkül, 25 óra 32 perc alatt tudta le a Balatonkenese és Keszthely közötti 80 km-es hosszanti távot.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 15)

*Úszó Eb - Kiss jobb szereplést vár, mint négy éve*
2010. 06. 15. 13.36 
​<RIGHT>A 2006-os két aranyat és hét érmet hozó úszó Európa-bajnokságot felülmúló szereplést jósolt az augusztus 4. és 15. között sorra kerülő margitszigeti kontinensbajnokságra Kiss László, az úszóválogatott szövetségi kapitánya az esemény előtt 50 nappal tartott sajtótájékoztatón.

Kiss szerint egy olyan komoly csapat formálódik soraiban négy világklasszissal - Cseh László, Gyurta Dániel, Hosszú Katinka, Verrasztó Evelyn -, amely három olimpián is eredményes lehet.
Gyárfás Tamás, a Magyar Úszó Szövetség elnöke bejelentette, hogy a MÚSZ bírja Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök támogatását, így tervezi, hogy pályázik a 2015-ös világbajnokság rendezésére.
Az Eb döntőire a legolcsóbb jegyek 2100 forintba kerülnek, míg bérleteket 6500 forinttól lehet vásárolni. A délelőtti előfutamokra, valamint a szinkronúszó és műugró versenyek selejtezőire a belépés ingyenes lesz.




*Női vízilabda válogatott - Kijelölték a játokosokat a Világligára*
2010. 06. 14. 10.42


<RIGHT> 






*Petrovics Mátyás, a női vízilabda válogatott szövetségi kapitánya, kijelölte a messinai Világliga selejtezőre utazó játékosokat.*


*A névsor a következő:*
Gyöngyössy Anikó (ASI), Kasó Orsolya (Dunaújváros) kapusok;
Kisteleki Dóra (Nervi), Kisteleki Hanna (UVSE), Szűcs Gabriella
(Dunaújváros), Czigány Dóra (Cegléd-Eger),
Drávucz Rita (Fiorentina), Takács Orsolya (Szentes), Jancsó Patrícia
(USC), Pelle Anikó (Ortigia)
, Poszkoli Rita (Dunaújváros), Valkai Ágnes (Olimpiakosz), Keszthelyi
Rita (Dunaújváros), Bujka Barbara (Palermo),
Tóth Ildikó (Iraklisz) mezőnyjátékosok.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 21)

*Galambos Péter világkupa győztes*
2010. 06. 20. 14.43


<RIGHT> 






*Galambos Péter (Vác Városi Evezős Club) aranyérmet szerzett a müncheni világkupán. A férfi könnyűsúlyú egypárevezősben ma délelőtt a középfutamban takarékos üzemmódban evezve, második helyen jutott be a délutáni döntőbe.*

A döntőben viszont begyújtotta a rakétákat, és maga mögé utasította vetélytársait, köztük a szám tavalyi világbajnokát, az új-zélandi Duncan Grant-et. „Nagyon boldog vagyok! Nagyon nehéz volt, de jól sikerült a pálya, különösen a 2000 méteres táv második fele.” – nyilatkozta mosolyogva Peti a győzelem után. Peti edzője, Rapcsák Károly – akinek versenyzői már több alkalommal jutottak a világbajnoki dobogó legfelső fokára - elmondása szerint tanítványa hihetetlen tudatossággal edz és versenyez, minden apró részletre odafigyelve készül a megmérettetésekre. 
A kétpárevezősben versenyző könnyűsúlyú Rácz Róbert Bence – Varga Tamás kettős ma nem volt elég gyors a fináléba kerüléshez. Középfutamukban elért hatodik hely a „B” döntőben való indulásra jogosítja őket. Ugyancsak „B” döntőbe jutott a férfi kormányos nélküli kettesben Juhász Adrián és Simon Béla, valamint a női könnyűsúlyú kétpárevezősben dr. Alliquander Anna és Hajdú Zsuzsanna.

Szabó Katalin a női egypárevezősök „C” döntőjében negyedik, míg a Szekér László – Széll Domonkos összeállítású kétpárevezős a „C” döntő hatodik helyét szerezte meg.


*Kajak-kenu: Janics és Kovács sem lett dobogós 500 méteren*
2010. 06. 20. 11.39


<RIGHT> 






*A világbajnoki címvédő Kovács Katalin csak ötödik, a 2004-ben olimpiai aranyérmes Janics Natasa pedig csupán kilencedik lett vasárnap 500 m-en a szegedi Maty-éren zajló kajak-kenu Európa- és világbajnoki válogatóversenyen. A számot Kozák Danuta nyerte, aki vb-győztes társával, Szabó Gabriellával párosban is megverte a kétszeres ötkarikás bajnok Kovács, Janics duót.*

Az Eb-n ugyanakkor egy távon belül nem lehet duplázni, s ahogy Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány az MTI-nek elmondta, "99 százalék", hogy Kozák az egyes indulást fogja választani, tehát a párosban másodikként záró Kovács, Janics duó ott lehet majd a kontinensviadalon.
A férfi kajakosoknál egyesben a fiatal Szalai Tamás nyert 500 m-en - a korábbi háromszoros vb-győztes Vereckei Ákos harmadik lett -, míg párosban a papírformát igazolva a Kammerer Zoltán, Kucsera Gábor kettős diadalmaskodott. A kenusok között a szombaton, 1000 m-en másodikként záró egységek győzelmét hozták a vasárnapi fél kilométeres döntők: egyesben Korisánszky Péter Dániel, párosban pedig Varga Dávid és Széles Gábor harcolta ki az Eb-indulás jogát.
Az Európa-bajnokságot július 2-4-én rendezik a spanyolországi Trasonában, a csapatot a hétvégi eredmények ismeretében kedden délután hirdeti ki Storcz.

*  A vasárnap délelőtti döntők eredményei a szövetség honlapja alapján:*​*​500 m:
férfiak:​*
* K-1:
*1. Szalai Tamás (Domino Honvéd) 1:40.219 p
2. Dombi Rudolf (Építők Margitsziget) 1:40.789
3. Vereckei Ákos (Domino Honvéd) 1:41.701
* K-2:
*1. Kammerer Zoltán, Kucsera Gábor (Graboplast Győri VSE, Kőbánya SC) 1:31.438
2. Boros Gergely, Sík Márton (Atomerőmű SE, Démász-Szeged) 1:32.194
3. Holpert Ervin, Kökény Roland (Domino Honvéd, Esztergom) 1:32.470
* C-1:
*1. Korisánszky Péter Dániel (Csepel) 1:55.104
2. Mike Róbert (MTK-Erzsébetváros) 1:55.992
3. Fürdök Gábor (Démász-Szeged) 1:56.322
*C-2:
*1. Varga Dávid, Széles Gábor (MTK-Erzsébetváros, Graboplast Győri VSE) 1:44.405
2. Németh Gergő, Nagy Péter (Graboplast Győri VSE) 1:45.431
3. Vass András, Kiss Tamás (Dunaferr, Csepel) 1:45.443
* nők:
K-1:
*1. Kozák Danuta (Domino Honvéd) 1:51.696
2. Benedek Dalma (MTK-Erzsébetváros) 1:51.900
3. Csipes Tamara (Domino Honvéd) 1:52.386
...5. Kovács Katalin (Domino Honvéd) 1:53.622
...9. Janics Natasa (Démász-Szeged) 2:00.672
* K-2:
*1. Kozák, Szabó Gabriella (Domino Honvéd) 1:43.426
2. Kovács, Janics 1:45.118
3. Paksy Tímea, Medveczky Erika (MTK-Erzsébetváros) 1:47.290
*később:*
200 m-es döntők 12 ó
5000 m-es döntők 15:30 ó




*Olimpiai bajnokokat győzött le Kozák Danuta*
2010. 06. 20. 15.51


<RIGHT> 






*Kovács Katalint és Janics Natasát is megelőzte az 500 méteres döntőben a Domino-Honvéd fiatal kajakosa, Szabó Gabriellával párban pedig megverték a Kovács-Janics kettőst.*

A női egyes döntőjét előzte meg a legnagyobb várakozás a szegedi válogatóverseny harmadik napjának délelőttjén. Az olimpiai bajnok Janics Natasának és Kovács Katalinnak ugyanis az előfutamok alapján komoly kihívókkal kellett megküzdeniük az 500 méteres döntőben.
Az aranyérmet Kozák Danuta szerezte meg, Benedek Dalma és Csipes Tamara előtt, így Kovács és Janics még a dobogóra sem állhatott fel.
Kozák Danuta 23 éves, világbajnoki arany- és olimpiai ezüstérmes versenyző, a Domino-Honvédnál együtt készül Kovács Katalinnal, a válogatott négyes edzéseiről pedig Janics Natasát is jól ismeri. Ezúttal mindkét olimpiai bajnokot legyőzte, így minden valószínűség szerint ő indulhat majd egyesben az idei Európa-bajnokságon.
Mindig vannak meglepetések – mondta mosolyogva Kozák Danuta. Tudom, hogy a nevek alapján Kati és Natasa párharcára számítottak sokan, de én az előfutamok alapján úgy láttam, hogy többen azonos formában vagyunk, így azonos esélyekkel rajtolhatunk. Talán én voltam ott legjobban agyban a rajtnál, ennek köszönhetem a győzelmet.
Kovács Katalin szombaton megnyerte az 1000 méteres számot, de már akkor is az erőnlétére panaszkodott. Nem érzem az erőt magamban ezen a hétvégén, de szép lassan szerintem belejövök majd, még nincs lefutva ez a szezon – nyilatkozta az 500-as döntő után.
Kozák Danuta Szabó Gabriellával párban a Kovács-Janics olimpiai bajnoki címvédő kettőst is legyőzte. Nyugodt pálya volt, hihetetlen, de az utolsó 200 méteren nem jött velünk senki – mondta a nap hőse, Kozák Danuta. Szabó Gabriella pedig megköszönte neki a győzelmet: Nagyon örülök, hogy Danuta az egyes aranyérme után is komolyan vette a párost, nekem nagyon fontos volt ez a futam, egész télen és tavasszal erre készültem.
Benedek Dalma nem az ezüstéremnek örült, hanem annak, hogy legyőzte saját magát.
A sírból hoztam vissza a mai napot. Tegnap szinte semmi sem jött össze, és nagyon magam alatt voltam. Mára elsősorban az volt a célom, hogy kijöjjek ebből a nagyon mély gödörből, és magamat legyőzzem, ez sikerült. Sőt, sokáig azt hittem, hogy vezetek, sajnos nem láttam át a pálya másik felére, sajnálom, hogy végül néhány centivel kikaptam – mondta Benedek Dalma.
Csipes Tamara viszont végtelenül boldogan vette át a bronzérmét. Életem egyik legjobb pályája volt, köszönöm Danutának, hogy húzott. Nagyon boldog vagyok, mert az első ötbe kerülés volt a cél, hogy a négyesbe beülhessek, ehhez képest a dobogó fantasztikus. – nyilatkozta Csipes Tamara.
Férfi egyesben az előfutamok alapján várható volt, hogy Szalai Tamás nyeri meg a döntőt. A felnőtt élvonalba idén berobbanó 22 éves honvédos versenyzőt nem bénította meg az esélyesség, magabiztosan győzött Dombi Rudolf és Vereckei Ákos előtt.
Úgy emlékszem, még serdülőként, 2002-ben nyertem utoljára egyesben 500-at az idei szezon előtt. Elsősorban 1000 méterre akartam idén készülni, de miután megnyertem a májusi rangsoroló versenyt, már tudatosabban foglalkoztunk az 500 méteres távval. Az Eb-n már biztos, és talán majd a vb-n is én képviselhetem az országot, ami ilyen fiatalon nagyszerű érzés – mondta a célban Szalai Tamás.
A K-2 döntőjét a Kucsera Gábor, Kammerer Zoltán páros nyerte, idén ők verhetetlenek ezen a távon.
Hoztuk a kötelezőt, pedig nagyon ideges voltam a rajt előtt, mert utálom a kötelező győzelmeket – mondta Kammerer Zoltán.
A kenusoknál a sérült Vajda Attila, illetve az 1000 méteren győztes Sarudi Pál távollétében Korisánszky Péter nyert. A csepeli kenus Mike Róbertet és Fürdök Gábort előzte meg.
Jól indultam, az elején elmentem a mezőnytől, aztán az utolsó 100-on mintha egy falat húztak volna elém, úgy bekötöttem. Talán, ha 20 méterrel messzebb van a cél, akkor kikapok, de szerencsére így még beértem elsőként – mondta Korisánszky Péter.
C-2-ben a tavalyi világbajnoki résztvevő Varga Dávid, Széles Gábor kettős indulhat az Eb-n, miután biztosan nyerték a döntőt a Németh, Nagy és a Vass, Kiss páros előtt.
Storcz Botond felnőtt kapitány értékelése:
Sokan kérdezték már, hogy mikor lesz a kajak-kenu sportban generációváltás, hát most kimutatták a foguk fehérjét a fiatalok! Fantasztikus versenyek zajlottak, és láthatóan Kovács Katalinra, Janics Natasára, Vereckei Ákosra vagy Kammerer Zoltánra továbbra is lehet számítani egy egyre erősödő csapatban.
Danuta nyújtotta a legkiemelkedőbb teljesítményt, egyesben és párosban is nyert. Talán ebből sokaknak a páros győzelme a nagyobb meglepetés, bár az egyes sikere után látszott, hogy Danuta lendületben van, és tegnap Szabó Gabriella is kitűnő formát mutatott. A négyes hajóegység kapcsán már ma délután egyeztetek az érdekelt edzőkkel, és ezután alakítom ki a végleges javaslatom. Csipes Ferenccel abban már megegyeztem, hogy az Európa-bajnokságon Kozák Danuta mindenképpen egyesben indul, így párosban Kovács Katalin és Janics Natasa állhat rajthoz.
Férfi egyesben a rangsoroló és a világkupa után Szalai Tamás itt is bizonyította, hogy most neki fekszik a legjobban az 500 méter, Kammerer és Kucsera pedig hozta az elvárt eredményt. 
C-1-ben Korisánszky Péter a szombati 1000 méteres ezüst után jó evezéssel nyert, már az előfutamok után látszott, hogy ez az ő száma lehet. C-2-ben a tavalyi világbajnoki hatodik helyezett, Varga Dávid, Széles Gábor páros kerülhet az Eb-csapatba.


*Janics Natasa 200-on megrázta magát*
2010. 06. 20. 18.40


<RIGHT> 






*A délelőtti gyengébb 500-as szereplés után a délutáni 200 méteres döntőkben duplázott Janics Natasa. Nyert egyesben és Kovács Katalinnal párban.*

Vajon ki tudja-e pihenni magát bő másfél óra alatt Janics Natasa és Kovács Katalin, vagy a rövidebb olimpiai távon is lesznek problémáik? – ez volt a 200 méteres döntők előtt a szegedi válogatóverseny legizgalmasabb kérdése.

Janics Natasa csattanós választ adott, egyesben és Kovács Katalinnal párosban is megnyerte a sprintszámot! A háromszoros olimpiai bajnok kajakos mellé Paksy Tímea, illetve Hegyi Zomilla állhatott fel a dobogóra egyesben, míg párosban Paksy Tímea és Medveczky Erika, valamint Vad Ninetta és Hegyi Zomilla ért be az olimpiai bajnok páros mögött.

*Borzasztó volt a délelőtt, nagyon elfáradtam az 500 egyes döntőjében, és ez hatással volt az egész napomra. A 200-as döntő utolsó méterein is merevnek, fáradtnak érzetem magam, pedig ennél sokkal lazábban szoktam beérni a célba. Nagy tragédia nincs, a sprintszámok aranyérmei szerencsére megvannak, szerintem ennek így kellett ma történnie – értékelte a napot Janics Natasa. Kovács Katalin annyit tett hozzá, hogy örül a páros győzelmének, de „ettől még nem szabad elfelejteni az előzményeket, vagyis a délelőtti vereségeket”.*

Szintén duplázott a kenusoknál Kovács Gergely. A BSE-ESMA AON Credit versenyzője életében először indulhat egyesben felnőtt világversenyen, miután Horváth Gábor és Nagy Péter előtt megnyerte a válogatót. Kovács Gergely Végh Attila párjaként C-2-ben is győzni tudott, méghozzá meggyőző fölénnyel (2. Horváth Gergely, Németh Szabolcs; 3. Hajdu Gergő, Balázs Péter).
Nagyon szép nap volt, minden összejött, a szezon további részében is hasonló versenyeket kívánok magunknak. Bebizonyosodott, hogy 30 év felett is van gyorsaság – összegezte a napot mosolyogva Kovács Gergely.
Női kenuban Marschalkó Alexandra nyert.
A K-1 férfi döntő céljában Molnár Péter egy óriási üvöltéssel jelezte, hogy néhány centiméterrel legyőzte vetélytársait, Gyertyános Gergely illetve Dudás Miklós futott be mögötte a második és harmadik helyen.
Kiszabadult a feszültség belőlem! A MOL világkupával ellentétben most a döntőben is kijött a lépés, úgy sikerült, ahogy a rajt előtt elképzeltem. Elég nagy feszültség volt bennem, de sikerült megoldanom a feladatot – nyilatkozta Molnár Péter.

Molnárnak viszont nem sikerült a duplázás, úgy, ahogy Janics Natasának illetve Kovács Gergelynek, bár nem sok hiányzott hozzá…
A K-2 200-at Dombi Rudolf és Beé István nyerte a Boros, Sík, illetve a Molnár, Kadler párosok előtt. A MOL világkupán borult Dombi és Beé, most viszont fölényesen győztek.
Sima volt! Az elején volt sűrű a mezőny, de már a táv felétől éreztük, hogy jól megy nagyon a hajó, és meglesz a győzelem. A májusi borulással nem foglalkoztunk, csak arra koncentráltunk, hogy a lehető leggyorsabban a célba érjünk, örülök, hogy sikerült – mondta Beé István.
A válogatóverseny az 5000 méteres futamokkal zárult, férfi kajakban Kammerer Zoltán, kenuban Fürdök Gábor, míg a nőknél nagyszerű versenyzéssel Csipes Tamara győzött.

Storcz Botond felnőtt kapitány értékelése:
Nagyon érdekes nap volt a mai, szuper versenyeket láthattunk, ugyanúgy egyébként, ahogy szombaton is. Férfi kajakban szépen ment Molnár Péter, izgalmas csatát nyert Gyertyános Gergely ellen, de ki kell emelni a mindössze 19 éves Dudás Miklós harmadik helyét is. Párosban, a MOL világkupán felborult Dombi Rudolf és Beé István, akkor nem tudták megmutatni mit tudnak a nemzetközi mezőnyben, kíváncsi vagyok, milyen eredményt érnek el majd az Európa-bajnokságon.
A nőknél papírforma eredmény született, egyesben Natasa néhány centivel verte Paksy Tímeát, a párosban biztosabban nyertek. Annak örülök, hogy a gyengébb 500 méter után 200-on megmutatták magukat.
Kovács Gergely megérdemli a dicséretet. Jól ment egyesben és Végh Attilával párosban is. A rangsorolón és a világkupán még úgy láttam, hogy Gergő bekötött a táv végén, most jobb pályát ment.
A válogatási elveknek megfelelően kedden lesz csapathirdetés, előtte természetesen egyeztetünk minden érintett edzővel.


*Műugró ob: Hajnal András négy számban is győzött*
2010. 06. 20. 20.53

<RIGHT> 
*Hajnal András négy számban is győzni tudott a budapesti Széchy Uszodában rendezett műugró országos bajnokságon.*

* Eredmények, bajnokok:
férfiak:
*1 m: Hajnal András (SZHSE) 315,00 pont
3 m: Habony Kristóf (RLSE) 300,35
torony: Hajnal 362,85
3 m szinkron: Hajnal, Tóth Gergely (SZHSE) 221,19
torony szinkron: Hajnal, Tóth 242,97
*nők:*
1 m: Barta Nóra (BVSC) 236,00
3 m: Gondos Flóra (RLSE) 257,45
torony: Kormos Villő (RLSE) 266,65
3 m szinkron: Gondos, Reisinger Zsófia (RLSE) 248,01
torony szinkron: Kormos, Reisinger 244,74
* csapat:
*Kormos, Habony 295,20




​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 16)

*Vízilabda: magabiztos győzelem Kanada ellen*
2010. 07. 12. 21.44


<RIGHT> 




*Biztos győzelmet aratott barátságos mérkőzésen a magyar férfi vízilabda-válogatott a kanadaiak legjobbjai ellen hétfő este, Tatabányán.*


* Eredmény:
Magyarország-Kanada 13-8 (2-1, 3-2, 5-3, 3-2)
a magyar góldobók:* Madaras 3, Biros, Szivós, Hosnyánszky 2-2, Varga Dénes, Hárai, Vámos, Kis 1-1
Az augusztus végi- szeptember eleji zágrábi Európa-bajnokságra készülő hazai együttes az edzőtábori munka közepette csapott össze az észak-amerikaiakkal, akik kellőképpen felpörögve vágtak neki a négyszer nyolc percnek Kemény Dénes olimpiai bajnoki címvédő együttesével szemben.
A kellemes környezetben, szép számú közönség előtt zajló meccsen a két egri légiós, Feltham és Graham vezényelte kanadaiak szereztek vezetést, és a folytatásban is jól tartották magukat, de nem lehetett kérdéses a találkozó végkimenetele.
Szivós Márton egyenlítő találata után rendre egy-két góllal vezetett a hazai gárda, s a fordulás után lett először háromgólos a különbség az elsőként duplázó háromszoros olimpiai aranyérmes Biros Péter jóvoltából (6-3).
A harmadik játékrész utolsó pillanatában villant harmadszor a kétszeres ötkarikás győztes Madaras Norbert (10-6), a negyedik elején pedig a meccs gólját láthatták a nézők: a víz alatt elbújó” Szivós a kidobásra készülődő - és a magyar pólós felbukkanásától alaposan meglepődött - kanadai kapus kezéből bravúrosan ütötte a hálóba a labdát (11-6).
A jól sikerült felkészülési mérkőzésen a pekingi győztes csapat centere, Kis Gábor állította be a 13-8-as végeredményt.



*Úszó Eb: minden idők legnépesebb magyar küldöttsége*
2010. 07. 14. 16.51


<RIGHT> 






*Minden számban a szabályok által megengedett legtöbb versenyzőt, összesen 59 úszót indít a magyar szövetség az augusztusi budapesti Európa-bajnokságon.*

A szövetség elnöksége szerdán fogadta el Kiss László szövetségi kapitány erre vonatkozó előterjesztését, aminek következtében 28 férfi és 31 női úszó képviseli majd a hazai színeket a Margit-szigeten rendezendő kontinensviadalon.
"Minden idők legnagyobb létszámú úszócsapata vesz részt az Európa-bajnokságon - kommentálta a döntést Kiss László. - Ami engem külön boldogsággal tölt el, hogy túlnyomó részt vidéki egyesületek képviselőiből áll a válogatott. Óriási tapasztalatszerzés előtt áll számtalan fiatal úszó, akik közül többen is odaérhetnek a londoni olimpiára."
A medencés úszóknál a 800 és 1500 métert kivéve minden egyéni számban négy-négy versenyzőt lehet indítani egy országból, ám a középdöntőkbe, illetve - ott ahol a selejtező után egyből döntőt rendeznek - a fináléba már csak két úszó lehet azonos nemzetbeli.
A szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a csapatba nem került be néhány tehetséges fiatal, mert ők az Eb utolsó hétvégéjén kezdődő szingapúri ifjúsági olimpián vesznek részt. A válogatottban 14 vidéki egyesület képviselője kapott helyet, a válogatott magját a két nagy műhely, a 16 kerettaggal büszkélkedő Jövő SC Veolia, valamint a kilenc versenyzőt "hadba küldő" Kőbánya SC alkotja.

* Az Európa-bajnokság augusztus 4-én kezdődik a szinkronúszók és a hosszútávúszók versenyeivel, az úszás - illetve a műugrás - augusztus 9-én rajtol. A hosszútávúszók számait Balatonfürednél tartják.*


*IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta*
2010. 07. 15. 18.50


<RIGHT> 






*Stefano Favaro, Baumgartner Zsolt és Turán Frigyes is ott lesz a IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta balatonlellei versenyén.*
Nem akármilyen hétvégével folytatódik a IV. UNIQA Balaton, hiszen a résztvevők ezúttal Balatonlellén „randevúznak” és külön csata zajlik majd az Autós Nagydíjért. Ennek fényében, egyáltalán nem meglepő, hogy a hazai autó-, és motorversenyek kiemelt egyéniségei is feltűnnek majd a parton, illetve néhányan közülük a vízen is. Ott lesz a helyszínen – többek között - Magyarország eddigi egyetlen Forma 1-es pilótája Baumgartner Zsolt, aki régi szenvedélyének hódolhat ismét, és bizonyára kevesen tudják róla, hogy egy baráti társasággal még a Kékszalagon is elindult. A rallye sportág kiválóságaival, Turán Frigyessel és Benik Balázzsal is találkozhatnak az érdeklődők, míg a motorsportot a tavaly még a gyorsasági motoros világbajnokság 250 köbcentis kategóriájában induló, idén pedig a szupersport vb-n teljesítő Tóth Imre képviseli majd. Nos, már a fent említett sportolók élménybeszámolói és bemutatói is igazán érdekesnek ígérkeznek, de a „nagy durranást” természetesen ezúttal is Stefano Favaro szolgáltatja majd. Talmácsi Gábor menedzserének komoly szerepe van abban, hogy a legendának számító Pannónia motor ismét kapható, és a kétkerekűt természetesen meg is lehet majd tekinteni a helyszínen.
Az autós hírességek mellett az sem törpülhet el, hogy világbajnok vitorlázót lát vendégül a IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta. Pegán Zoltán mozgássérült sportolóként szerzett világbajnoki aranyérmet hazánknak és elhozza Balatonlellére azt a hajót, amivel ezt a fantasztikus sikert elérte. A hajót nem csak megnézni lehet majd, hanem ki is lehet próbálni. Felejthetetlen pillanatok várnak tehát azokra, akik szeretnék megtudni, hogyan lehet irányítani és biztonságosan vitorlázni ezzel a hajóval.

A IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta balatonlellei versenye is a hagyományoknak megfelelően zajlik majd. Ennek megfelelően, szombaton egy kellemes és látványos túraverseny vár a mezőnyre, míg vasárnap egy izgalmas pályaversennyel zárul a hétvége. Már pénteken érdekes programok várják a résztvevőket és az újságírókat Balatonlellén, ugyanis a mezőny nagy része már ezen a napon megérkezik a helyszínre, ugyanis a Balatonátúszás miatt szombaton nehézkes lesz eljutni Balatonlellére a Nyugati-medence „végéből”, hajóval.

*„A szombati túraverseny rajtidőpontja 13:00 óra lesz, így nem kell korán kelnie azoknak a kollégáknak, akik szeretnék a helyszínen megtekinteni a versenyt, valamint ott lenni a parton akkor, amikor „lekerül a lepel” Stefano Favaro meglepetéséről. Az autó és motorsport kiválóságai élménybeszámolókkal színesítik a programot, és természetesen mindenkinek lehetősége lesz kipróbálni Pegán Zoltán hajóját is. A média munkatársainak egy külön hajó áll majd a rendelkezésére, így nagy szeretettel várunk mindenkit a helyszínen.”* – mondta a IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta sajtófőnöke, Vobeczky Zoltán a verseny előtt.



*Gyulay Zsolt: a kajak húzósportág lehet az Ifjúsági Olimpián*
2010. 07. 15. 18.22


<RIGHT> 






*2001-ben vetette fel először Jacques Rogge, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke, hogy szervezzenek külön olimpiát a 14 és 18 év közötti versenyzőknek.*

2007-ben engedélyezte a NOB a játékok megrendezését, az első nyári Ifjúsági Olimpia házigazdája idén augusztus 14. és 26. között Szingapúr lesz. A fiatalok ugyanabban a 26 sportágban küzdenek majd egymással, mint a felnőttek 2012-ben Londonban. 
A magyar csapat részvételét MOB alelnökként Gyulay Zsolt készítette elő, vele beszélgettünk egy hónappal a megnyitó előtt.
- Annak ellenére, hogy csapatsportágakban nem kvalifikáltuk magunkat, így is 40 fölött lesz a magyar csapat létszáma, úszók és atléták jönnek a legtöbben, a kajak-kenut jelenlegi állás szerint két versenyző képviseli. Tulajdonképpen ugyanúgy kezeljük a fiatalokat, mint a felnőtteket a „nagy” olimpiák előtt. Olimpiai kerettagok lettek, hamarosan megkapják a hivatalos szerelésüket és ünnepélyes csapatgyűlést is tartunk majd – mesélt Gyulay Zsolt az előkészületekről.

Más országok is ilyen komolyan veszik a sporttörténelem első Ifjúsági Olimpiáját?
Várhatóan 205 ország sportolói lesznek ott Szingapúrban, ami már önmagában is hatalmas szám. Márciusban a 205-ből 201 ország képviselője megjelent a csapatvezetői értekezleten. Rogge Úr, a NOB elnöke és Szingapúr miniszterelnöke is tartott beszédeket. Nem túlzás azt állítani, hogy Szingapúr már akkor is olimpiai lázban égett, és a hangulat azóta tovább fokozódott. Az utcákon mindenhol az olimpia plakátjait, logóját lehet látni.
Bizonyos szempontból ez a 12 napos rendezvény több is lesz, mint egy hagyományos olimpia. Nemcsak sport, hanem kulturális esemény is egyben. Az a cél, hogy a fiatalokban erősítse az olimpiai eszmét, oktató és nevelő hatása legyen, megmutassa nekik milyen olimpikonként, igazi sportemberként élni.
Hivatalosan, a NOB elképzelése szerint, most nem az eredmények lesznek a legfontosabbak, de valószínűleg a versenyzők nem így gondolják majd, amikor odaállnak a rajthoz.
Valóban, előzetesen mindenki azt hangsúlyozta, hogy a részvétel a fontos, ismerjék meg a sportolók a nagy világesemények hangulatát. Azt azért tudni kell, hogy az indulók többsége, így a magyar csapat tagjainak nagy része is korosztályos világ- vagy Európa-bajnokságon indult már korábban. Nem fogalmazott meg a MOB előzetes elvárásokat, de tudjuk, hogy a csapat szereplését az érmek száma alapján ítéli majd meg mindenki. Abban bízunk, hogy fegyelmezett, jó kedvű és eredményes magyar csapat vesz részt az olimpián.
Melyik sportágakban várhatóak kiemelkedő eredmények?
Ezt viszonylag nehéz megjósolni, hiszen még soha nem rendeztek hasonló olimpiát, ráadásul több sportágban különlegesek lesznek a szabályok. Talán az úszóktól, az öttusázóktól, a lövőktől és a kajakosoktól várhatunk érmeket. Bár, éppen a kajak-kenu az egyik olyan sportág, ahol nem a megszokott forma szerint bonyolítják a versenyeket.
Már megismerhettük itthon is az ifi olimpia szabályait, hiszen a néhány héttel ezelőtti válogatón egymás elleni, kiesés csatában szerezte meg a csapattagságot Farkasdi Ramóna és Tótka Sándor.
Valóban, Szingapúrban is nyolcas alakú pályán, kieséses rendszerben rendezik a versenyt. Szerencsére úgy tűnik, hogy mindkét tehetséges versenyzőnknek kedvez ez a lebonyolítási forma. Nagyon jól eveztek a válogatón, jó időket mentek, ezért is gondolom, hogy eredményesen szerepelhetnek. Sajnos az még mindig nem dőlt el, hogy kenuban kapunk-e kvótát.

Mégis nőtt a kajakos csapat létszáma, hiszen Hüttner Csaba kapitány mellett Ramóna és Sándor edzője is kiutazhat. Hogyan sikerült ezt elintézni?
Eredetileg csak a versenyzői létszám 35 százaléka lehetett volna a kísérők száma Szingapúrban. Ez azonban annyira kevés, hogy több ország lobbizott a szervezőknél az emelésért, mondván, fiatal sportolókról van szó, így muszáj, hogy legyen velük kísérő. Végül felemelték a keretet, ráadásul a kajakosok éremre is esélyesek, meg nálam is van némi protekciója a sportágnak, így végül Fazekas Tibor és Kovács Gábor is ott lehet a helyszínen.
Mikor utazik a magyar csapat?

*A megnyitó augusztus 14-én lesz, a versenyzők augusztus 10-én repülnek, mi pedig Egerszegi Krisztinával, mint a csapat fővédnökei, 12-én megyünk utánuk. A kajak-kenu versenyek a második héten, augusztus 21-25. között lesznek*



* 

*​*
*<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## Szabcsika2 (2010 Július 18)

Madaras Norbi a legjobb


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 19)

*
Risztov győzött a hosszútávúszó EK-sorozat törökországi állomásán
2010. 07. 17. 17.02 


 <RIGHT> 






A korábban normálmedencében is sikeres magyar úszó a balatonfüredi nyíltvízi Európa-bajnokságra készül, amelyet az augusztus 9. és 15. között, Budapesten sorra kerülő kontinensviadal előtt rendeznek meg.​​**
*​*
**Hosszútávúszó vb: olasz aranyérem *

*Hosszútávúszó vb: olasz aranyérem női tíz km-en*
2010. 07. 18. 10.38


<RIGHT> 






*Az olasz Martina Grimaldi nyerte meg a női 10 km-t a kanadai Robervalban zajló hosszútávúszó-világbajnokság szombati versenynapján.*
* Magyar sportolók nem indultak a vb-n.*​*
Eredmények:
női 10 km:​*
1. Martina Grimaldi (olasz) 2:05:45 ó
2. Giorgia Consiglio (olasz) 2:05:57
3. Fang Jan-csiao (Fang Yanjiao, kínai) 2:05:59



*Evezős ob: a régi-új Varga-Hirling páros nyert*
2010. 07. 18. 21.01


<RIGHT> 






*A két év szünet után erre a versenyre ismét összeült, könnyűsúlyú kétpárevezősben korábban vb- és Eb-aranyérmes Varga Tamás, Hirling Zsolt duó volt a Szegeden rendezett 111. országos bajnokság vasárnapi zárónapjának főszereplője.*


A páros régi önmagát idézve, magabiztos evezéssel, egy hajónyi előnnyel célba érve nyerte a számot.
Hirling a pekingi olimpia után, tanulmányai miatt felhagyott a versenyszerű sportolással, de most, hogy megszerezte közlekedésmérnöki diplomáját, visszatért a vízre - bár csak egy viadal erejéig.

* A vasárnapi győztesek:
 férfiak:*
*könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli kettes:* Vermes Péter, Bártfai Péter (Győri Vízügy SEK)
*négypár:* Zöld Viktor, Széll Domonkos, Markgruber Balázs, Krpesics Péter (Csepel)
*könnyűsúlyú kétpár:* Hirling Zsolt, Varga Tamás (EDF Démász Bajai Spartacus VSC)
*nyolcas: *Vallyon Bence, Szigeti György, Juhász Adrián, Simon Béla, Vinkó Gáspár, Szekér László, Simon Tamás, Novák Edvin,
k.: Szabó Márton (Tisza Evezős Egylet)

*nők:
négypár:* Hajdú Zsuzsanna, Tóth Evelyn, Kiss Hella, Kabódi Erzsébet (Csepel)
*könnyűsúlyú kétpár:* László Veronika, Aliquander Anna (Danubius NHE)
*nyolcas:* Dinnyés Eszter, Maróti Mónika, Dobó Franciska, Balázs Réka, Abid Syham, Bálint Sára, Verőczi Lídia, Kónya Aliz, k.: Balázs Klára (Démász-Szeged)

* A pontverseny végeredménye:*​*​*1. Győri Vízügy SEK 428,5 pont
2. Csepel EK 341,8
3. EDF Démász-Szeged 242,1


*Evezés: a vk-k utánn az ob-n sem talált legyőzőre Galambos* Péter
2010. 07. 16. 21.17


<RIGHT> 






*A könnyűsúlyúak között idén két Világkupa-viadalt is megnyerő Galambos Péter győzött a normálsúlyú egypárevezősök versenyében a Szegeden zajló 111. országos bajnokságon.*

A pénteken rajtolt és vasárnapig tartó ob első versenynapján összesen nyolc számban hirdettek győztest, a házigazda Démász-Szegednek a férfi kormányos kettes révén egy aranyérem jutott.

* A pénteki győztesek:
férfiak:
könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli négyes:* magyar válogatott (Markgruber Balázs, Forrai Dávid, Veréb Dávid, Dumitrás István)
*könnyűsúlyú négypár*: Szabados Mihály, Sándor Áron, Csepregi Gábor, Rácz Róbert Bence (Danubius NHE)
*egypár:* Galambos Péter (Vác)
*kormányos kettes*: Fehár Szabolcs, Tari János, k.: Adonyi Kristóf (Démász-Szeged)
*kormányos nélküli kettes:* Juhász Adrián, Simon Béla (Tisza Evezős Egylet)
* nők:*
*egypár*: Szabó Katalin
*kormányos nélküli kettes*: Klötzl Ildikó, Varga Judit (FTC)
*könnyűsúlyú négypár*: Lajkó Zsuzsanna, Bence Franciska, Novák Zsófia, Novák Mariann (Külker EK)


*Úszás: Európa-csúccsal nyert Eb-t a serdülő Biczó Bence*
2010. 07. 16. 18.48


<RIGHT> 






*Ifjúsági Európa-, és országos csúccsal nyerte meg pénteken a 200 méter pillangó döntőjét a serdülő korú Biczó Bence a Helsinkiben zajló korosztályos úszó Európa-bajnokságon.*


Kiss László, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya az MTI-nek elmondta, hogy az 1:55.82 perces idő az idei felnőtt világranglistán is a hatodik legjobb eredménynek számít, s a 14-szeres olimpiai bajnok amerikai Michael Phelps idei legjobb eredményétől is csak 12 századdal marad el.
* "Nagyon nagy öröm számunkra, hogy Bence ilyen remek idővel tudott nyerni, s külön kiemelném Sántics Bélát, aki fantasztikusan felkészítette a tanítványát" - nyilatkozta Kiss. "Bence ugyanakkor sajnos nem indulhat a budapesti felnőtt Eb-n, mert az ifjúsági olimpiára készül."
*​*
*

*Nyolcan úszták át a Jangcét*
2010. 07. 16. 15.51


<RIGHT> 






*Kétezren úsztak pénteken, Vuhannál (Wuhan) Kína leghosszabb folyójában a 37. nemzetközi Jangce átúszó fesztivál alkalmával, de az átúszásra csak 51-en vállalkoztak, s közülük is csak nyolcan jutottak el a túlpartra - jelentette a Hszinhua hírügynökség.*

A közép-kínai Hupej (Hubei) tartomány székhelyén több mint kétezer hazai és külföldi merítkezett meg és tempózott a gyors sodrású, magas vízállású, több helyen áradásveszélyes Jangcében, de a kockázatos távra idén csak viszonylag kevesen vállalkoztak.
Az átúszás szándékával végül 51-en vetették magukat a folyó vízébe és közülük is mindössze nyolcuknak sikerült az 1800 méteres távot leküzdeniük. A nők közül a délnyugat-kínai Jünnanból (Yunnan) jött Li Hong érkezett elsőként a túlparti célba, ideje 14 perc 20 másodperc volt. A férfiak csoportjából a helyi Liu *Cseng-zsan (Liu Zhengran) volt a leggyorsabb, 15 perc 1 századmásodperces eredménnyel.*
A szervezők már korábban jelezték, hogy az egyre dagadó vizű Jangcén is megtartják a versenyt, de gondoskodtak cirkáló mentőcsónakokról, hogy ne fordulhasson elő baleset, illetve egészségügyi szolgálat is készenlétben állt.





​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*Férfi vízilabda: az Egyesült Államok lesz a magyarok holnapi ellenfele*

*A Siracusában zajló nemzetközi vízilabdatornán az Egyesült Államok lesz a magyar válogatott ellenfele a holnapi bronzmérkőzésen, miután az amerikaiak az elődöntőben 12–11-re kikaptak Olaszországtól.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->A döntőben a házigazda Olaszország a magyarokat legyőző Németországgal csap össze.

*Nemzetközi férfi vízilabdatorna - Nem jutott döntőbe a válogatott*
2010. 07. 24. 21.44 


<RIGHT> 




*


Nem jutott be az olaszországi felkészülési torna döntőjébe az olimpiai bajnok magyar férfi vízilabda-válogatott, miután szombaton két góllal kikapott az eddig is veretlen német együttestől.
*​*
*Kemény Dénes alakulatának vasárnap esti ellenfele az olasz vagy az amerikai csapat lesz a harmadik helyért.
Eredmény:
elődöntő:
Németország-Magyarország 11-9 (1-1, 3-2, 5-2, 2-4)
-------------------------------------------------
a magyarok gólszerzői: Varga Dénes 3, Madaras, Hosnyánszky 2-2, Biros, Varga Dániel 1-1

Nem sikerült állandósítania a magyar válogatottnak az olaszok elleni, pénteki győztes mérkőzésen mutatott formát. Madaras góljával 1-0-ra még vezetett a csapat, de a németek fordítottak, s a második negyedben már többször is két gól volt az előnyük. Térfélcsere után Biros egyenlített, de ahelyett, hogy a magyar válogatott átvette volna a kezdeményezést, a németek pontos játékkal és nem kevés szerencsével négygólos előnyhöz jutottak a negyed végére. Ezzel együtt nem volt reménytelen a tetemes hátrány ledolgozása, nem sokkal a vége előtt már csak 10-9-re vezetett az ellenfél, végül azonban balszerencsés körülmények között a magyar csapat kapott gólt.
A fáradtan és különösen támadásban ötlet nélkül játszó válogatottnak a bírókkal is meg kellett küzdenie, 4-5-nél Hosnyánszky szabályos gólját nem adták meg, s további számos ítélet segítette az ellenfelet.

később:
elődöntő:
Olaszország-Egyesült Államok 20:30 ó

további eredmények:
az 5-8. helyért:
Kanada-Oroszország 11-9 (3-3, 3-2, 2-1, 3-3)
Görögország-Kazahsztán 17-6 (3-2, 4-2, 4-2, 6-0)

* A vasárnapi program:
* a 7. helyért: 
Oroszország-Kazahsztán 16 ó
az 5. helyért:
Kanada-Görögország 17:30 ó

* a 3. helyért:
**Magyarország-Olaszország/Egyesült Államok 19 ó
*​*
** döntő:
*Németország-Olaszország/Egyesült Államok 20:30 ó



*U23-as evezős vb - Magyar ötödik hely*
2010. 07. 24. 17.43


<RIGHT> 



*


Tóth Evelyn és Sáska Beáta ötödik lett a nők kétpárevezősök versenyében a 23 éven aluliak világbajnokságán, a fehéroroszországi Bresztben.
*​*
*A hazai szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a szombati versenynapon a férfi könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli kettes, Bártfai Péter és Vermes Péter bejutott a döntőbe, azaz a legjobb hat közé. Ebben a számban vasárnap rendezik a finálét.



*Kajak-kenu ob, vb-válogató - Vajda versenyben a poznani indulásért*
2010. 07. 24. 13.39


<RIGHT> 



*


Csak egy számban lesz szükség úgynevezett szétlövésre 1000 m-en - derült ki a kajakosok és kenusok szegedi országos bajnokságának, egyben világbajnoki válogatójának szombat délelőtti programja után. A férfi kenu egyesek egykilométeres döntőjét ugyanis az olimpiai bajnok Vajda Attila nyerte az Eb-n indult Sarudi Pál előtt, így ez a két versenyző kedden ismét összecsap egymással, hogy eldöntse: melyikük utazhat az augusztusi, poznani vb-re.
*​*
*Vajda az Európa-bajnokság előtti első, júniusi válogatót sérülése miatt kihagyta, az akkor győztes Sarudi aztán bronzérmet szerzett Trasonában. Most szinte az utolsó méterekig fej fej mellett haladtak, de a végén Sarudi elfáradt, így a szegedi kedvenc fél hajóhossz előnnyel nyert, életben tartva reményeit a vb-indulásra.
A finálék első napjának délelőttjén egyébként egyáltalán nem voltak ideálisak a körülmények a Maty-ér környékén, dörgött, villámlott, s időnként az eső is szakadt.
Ez azonban úgy tűnik, az esélyeseket nem nagyon zavarta: Kovács Katalin és Kucsera Gábor (K-1), valamint a Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos és a Szabó Gabriella, Csipes Tamara (K-2), továbbá a Tóth Márton, Mike Róbert (C-2) duó is megismételte az első válogatón aratott sikerét, így ezek az egységek már készülhetnek a világbajnokságra.
A négyesek versenyei csak az ob programjába tartoztak bele, nem voltak válogatók.
Eredmények a szövetség honlapja alapján:
1000 m:
férfiak:
--------
K-1:
1. Kucsera Gábor (Kőbánya SC) 3:33.384 p
2. Kökény Roland (Esztergomi Kajak-Kenu SE) 3:34.392
3. Gyökös Lajos (EDF Démász-Szeged) 3:34.596
K-2:
1. Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos (Graboplast Győri VSE, Domino Honvéd) 3:11.705
2. Német Gábor, Németh Tamás (MULTI VSE) 3:12.491
3. Petrovics Máté, Gyökös (EDF Démász-Szeged) 3:13.301
K-4:
1. Gyökös, Kucsera, Hadvina Gergely, Kammerer (EDF Démász-Szeged, Kőbánya SC, Győri Grboplast VSE) 2:53.270
2. Vereckei, Dombvári Bence, Holpert Ervin, Szalai Tamás (Domino Honvéd) 2:53.396
3. Palásthy Ádám, Ruszkai Krisztián, Kovács László, Tóth Róbert (EDF Démász-Szeged) 2:59.792
C-1:
1. Vajda Attila (EDF Démász-Szeged) 3:55.025
2. Sarudi Pál (Szolnoki Sportcentrum) 3:55.877
3. Fürdök Gábor (EDF Démász-Szeged) 4:00.281
C-2:
1. Tóth Márton, Mike Róbert (BKV Előre, MTK) 3:36.556
2. Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály (KSI, Kaposvár) 3:38.986
3. Varga Dávid, Széles Gábor (MTK, Graboplast Győri VSE) 3:44.164
C-4:
1. Varga, Széles, Tóth, Mike 3:23.675
2. Horváth Gergely, Pulai Imre, Kovács Máté, Németh Szabolcs (MTK. Domino Honvéd) 3:26.231
3. Kövér Márton, Kiss Tamás, Jakus Zoltán, Volein Viktor (Csepel) 3:28.511

nők:
------
K-1:
1. Kovács Katalin (Domino Honvéd) 3:51.605
2. Hegyi Zomilla (KSI) 3:53.111
3. Bara Alexandra (KSI) 3:56.321
K-2:
1. Szabó Gabriella, Csipes Tamara (Domino Honvéd) 3:34.137
2. Benedek Dalma, Medveczky Erika (MTK) 3:36.381
3. Csernák Edina, Csernák Petra (Domino Honvéd) 3:41.463
K-4:
1. Tóth Dzsenifer, Gutyina Kinga, Szilvásy Nóra, Groholy Orsolya (KSI) 3:27.420
2. Baráth Brigitta, Szakolczai Fédra, Vizi Orsolya, Horváth Tímea (KSI) 3:29.208
3. Mészáros Alexandra, Varga Györgyi, Sárosi Réka, Bojtár Zsófia (Lágymányosi Spari) 3:29.376
C-1 (három induló):
1. Marschalkó Alexandra (Csepel) 5:19.927
2. Kálmándy-Pap Kamilla (Pécs) 5:41.623
3. Komáromi Edit (Bajai Spartacus) 7:03.487

* A további program:
később:
*200 m-es elő- és középfutamok, illetve 5000 m-es előfutamok 15 ó
* vasárnap:
* -------------
500 m-es döntők 9 ó
200 m-es döntők 12 ó
5000 m-es döntők 15 


*Úszó Eb - Varga Zoltán szerint volt fedezet a támogatásra*
2010. 07. 22. 01.54


<RIGHT> 



*


Varga Zoltán, korábbi sportot felügyelő önkormányzati miniszter cáfolta azokat az információkat, miszerint az államnak nem lett volna fedezete arra az összegre, amellyel az augusztus 4-15. között Magyarországon sorra kerülő úszó, műugró, műúszó és hosszútávúszó Európa-bajnokságot támogatja.
*​*
*Varga az MTI-nek elmondta: annak idején, amikor az Európai Úszó Szövetséggel (LEN) megkötötték a szerződést, kormányzati döntés született az anyagi támogatásról, ezért ez nem is lehetett fedezetlen. Az akkori megállapodás értelmében 2009-ben 200 millió forintot meg is kaptak a szervezők, az összeg második fele pedig idén esedékes, ezt utalja most át az Orbán-kormány.
Szerda délelőtt Nagy Anna kormányszóvivő elmondta, hogy a kormány a költségvetés általános tartaléka terhére biztosít 100 millió forintot a kontinensviadal zavartalan lebonyolítása érdekében.
*Hozzátette:* a pénzt a Magyar Úszószövetségnek (MÚSZ) juttatja el a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztériuma; a szövetségnek tételesen el kell majd számolnia a támogatás felhasználásával, ezt pedig a Kormányzati Ellenőrzési Hivatal vizsgálja. A kormányszóvivő elmondta, hogy az állam 400 millió forintos kötelezettséget vállalt a sportesemény lebonyolítására, ezen összeg felét a MÚSZ már megkapta, de a fennmaradó résznek csak a fele van meg, mert az előző kormány úgy adta át a költségvetést, hogy nem volt fedezete a vállalásnak.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*Kajak-kenu: meglepetés nélkül a 200 méteres döntők*
2010. 07. 25. 15.52


<RIGHT> 






*A legrövidebb távon, 200 m-en nem maradt nyitott kérdés a csapattagságot illetően a kajakosok és kenusok szegedi országos bajnokságának, egyben világbajnoki válogatójának vasárnapi döntői után, ugyanis minden számban az az egység győzött, amely az első, júniusi válogatót is megnyerte.*

Ennek értelmében a táv egyes és páros számainak ob-aranyérmesei utazhatnak az augusztusi, poznani vb-re.

* Eredmények a szövetség honlapja alapján:
200 m:
férfiak:
K-1:
*1. Molnár Péter (Tiszaújváros) 35.738 mp
2. Gyertyános Gergely (UTE) 35.942
3. Boros Gergely (Atomerőmű SE) 36.218

* K-2:*
1. Beé István, Dombi Rudolf (Domino Honvéd, Építők Margitsziget) 32.954
2. Dudás Miklós, Kadler Viktor (Bakó Kajak AVSE, Graboplast Győri VSE) 33.290
3. Boros G., Sík Márton (Atomerőmű SE, EDF Démász-Szeged) 33.308

*K-4 (csak ob):
*1. Gyertyános, Boros G., Gyökös Lajos (EDF Démász-Szeged), Sík 30.957
2. Bodor Attila Márk, Kovács László, Varga Norbert, Tóth Róbert (EDF Démász-Szeged) 32.301
3. Kassai Álmos, Csamangó Attila, Barta Csaba, Bagó Zsolt (BSE-ESMA, EDF Démász-Szeged, Delta) 32.631

* C-1:
*1. Kovács Gergely (BSE-ESMA) 40.491
2. Horváth Gábor (EDF Démász-Szeged) 40.761
3. Nagy Péter (Graboplast Győri VSE) 41.433

* C-2:
*1. Kovács Gergely, Végh Attila (BSE-ESMA) 37.741
2. Lantos Ádám, Nagy Péter (Graboplast Győri VSE) 37.825
3. Horváth Gergely, Németh Szabolcs (MTK) 38.125

* C-4 (csak ob):
*1. Bozsik Attila, Horváth Gábor, Kovács Gergely, Balázs Péter (BSE-ESMA. Démász-Szeged) 35.780
2. Varga Dávid, Széles Gábor, Horváth Gergely, Németh Szabolcs (MTK, Graboplast Győri VSE) 36.710
3. Végh Attila, Viktor Endre, Fehér Imre, Prancz Zoltán (BSE-ESMA, Atomerőmű SE) 37.292

* nők:
K-1:
*1. Janics Natasa (EDF Démász-Szeged) 39.929
2. Paksy Tímea (MTK) 41.477
3. Hegyi Zomilla (KSI) 41.795

*K-2:
*1. Kovács Katalin, Janics (Domino Honvéd, Szeged) 38.873
2. Tóth Dzsenifer, Szabó Petra (KSI, Szolnok) 39.893
3. Csernák Edina, Csernák Petra (Domino Honvéd) 40.673

* K-4 (csak ob):*
1. Baráth Brigitta, Szakolczai Fédra, Grolholy Oroszolya, Dira Zsófia (KSI) 38.436
2. Bara Alexandra, Gutyina Kinga, Szilvásy Nóra, Vizi Orsolya (KSI) 38.688
3. Mészáros Alexandra, Varga Györgyi, Sárosi Réka, Bojtár Zsófia (Lágymányosi Spari) 38.712

* C-1:
*1. Marschalkó Alexandra (Csepel) 56.714
2. Kálmándy-Pap Kamilla (Pécs) 1:03.182 p
3. Fridli Bettina (Csepel) 1:11.066

*Kajak-kenu: Janics legyőzte az Európa-bajnokot 500-on*
2010. 07. 25. 11.04


<RIGHT> 






*A 2004-es athéni olimpia bajnoka, Janics Natasa legyőzte a friss Eb-aranyérmes Kozák Danutát a kajakosok és kenusok szegedi országos bajnokságának, egyben világbajnoki válogatójának vasárnapi napján, 500 m-en, így ebben a számban kedden úgynevezett szétlövés dönt majd a vb-induló személyéről.*

Az első, júniusi válogatón győztes Kozák ezúttal csak negyedik lett Janics, Benedek Dalma és a világbajnoki címvédő Kovács Katalin mögött. Utóbbi így már biztosan nem ismételheti meg tavalyi sikerét.
Kozák és Janics párosban is összecsaphat kedden, ugyanis ezúttal a kétszeres ötkarikás bajnok Kovács, Janics duó nyert az első fordulóban győztes Kozák, Szabó Gabriella kettős előtt. 
A férfi kenu egyeseknél szintén pótválogató dönt 500 m-en, mivel az Eb-n indult Korisánszky Péter Dániel ezúttal csak harmadik lett, az első helyen pedig Nagy Péter ért célba.
A férfi kajakosoknál a Trasonában meglepetésre első Szalai Tamás újra legyőzte Vereckei Ákost, így ő már biztosan tagja az augusztusi, poznani vb-re utazó magyar csapatnak.
A férfi párosoknál a kajakos Kammerer Zoltán, Kucsera Gábor és a kenus Széles Gábor, Varga Dávid megismételte júniusi sikerét, azaz ők is készülhetnek a világbajnokságra.
A 500 m-es négyesek versenyeire 11:10 órától kerül sor, de ezek csak az ob programjába tartoznak bele, nem válogatók.

*Eredmények a szövetség honlapja alapján:
* *500 m:
férfiak:
K-1:
*1. Szalai Tamás (Domino Honvéd) 1:38.227 p
2. Vereckei Ákos (Domino Honvéd) 1:39.001
3. Kökény Roland (Esztergom) 1:40.897
* K-2:*
1. Kammerer Zoltán, Kucsera Gábor (Graboplast Győri VSE, Kőbánya SC) 1:30.035
2. Kökény, Szalai 1:30.701
3. Dombvári Bence, Holpert Ervin (Domino Honvéd) 1:30.749
* C-1:*
1. Nagy Péter (Graboplast Győri VSE) 1:51.678
2. Sáfrán Mátyás (KSI) 1:52.182
3. Korisánszky Péter Dániel (Csepel) 1:53.652
C*-2:
*1. Széles Gábor, Varga Dávid (Győri Graboplast VSE, MTK) 1:40.660
2. Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály (KSI, Kaposvár) 1:41.098
3. Vass András, Kiss Tamás (Dunaferr, Csepel) 1:45.070
*nők:
K-1:
*1. Janics Natasa (EDF Démász-Szeged) 1:49.325
2. Benedek Dalma (MTK) 1:50.435
3. Kovács Katalin (Domino Honvéd) 1:50.651
4. Kozák Danuta (Domino Honvéd) 1:51.155
*K-2:
*1. Kovács, Janics 1:37.790
2. Kozák, Szabó Gabriella (Domino Honvéd) 1:38.324
3. Benedek, Medveczky Erika (MTK) 1:43.610


*Evezés: magyar ötödik hely az U23-as vb-n*
2010. 07. 25. 15.58


<RIGHT> 






*Bártfai Péter és Vermes Péter ötödik lett a vasárnapi zárnapon a könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli kettesek döntőjében a 23 éven aluliak evezős-világbajnokságán, a fehéroroszországi Bresztben.*

A hazai szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a duó a táv első felében még harcban volt az éremért, de végül nem sikerült dobogós helyen célba érnie.
Szombaton Tóth Evelyn és Sáska Beáta szerzett ötödik helyet a női kétpárevezősök versenyében.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 26)

*Harmadik a Kemény-csapat az olaszországi tornán*
2010. 07. 25. 22.35


<RIGHT> 






*A harmadik helyen végzett a magyar férfi vízilabda-válogatott az olaszországi felkészülési tornán: Kemény Dénes alakulata vasárnap egy góllal verte az Egyesült Államok együttesét.*

A döntőben az olaszok három találattal múlták felül a németeket.
* Eredmény:
a 3. helyért:
Magyarország-Egyesült Államok 12-11 (4-4, 4-3, 1-1, 3-3) 
magyar gólszerzők:* Madaras 4, Hosnyánszky, Varga Dénes 2-2, Vámos, Mátyás, Bátori, Szivós 1-1

Az első két negyedben nem is töltöttek, csak lőttek a játékosok. Potyogtak a gólok, de cseppet sem volt megnyugtató, hogy rendre az amerikaiak vezettek, többször is kétgólos előnyt kellett ledolgoznia a magyar csapatnak. A félidő előtti másodpercekben vették át a vezetést Birosék, s ettől kezdve a játék irányítása is a kezükben volt. Az utolsó játékrész közepére megnyugtató előnyt sikerült "felhalmozni", már csak arra kellett vigyázni, hogy biztonsági játékkal megmaradjon belőle egy gól - ez sikerült. Madaras ismét remekelt, kiváló teljesítményt nyújtott a teljes játékidőben védő Nagy Viktor, s gólt lőtt a fiatal Vámos, valamint Bátori, miként a tornán először játéklehetőséghez jutó Mátyás Zoltán is.

* "Sok lesz a munka a következő hetekben, jó néhány játékost formába kell hozni az Eb-re - mondta az MTI-nek Kemény Dénes. - Elsősorban a kapott gólok számát kel csökkenteni, mert arra nem lehet berendezkedni, hogy 12-13 gólt kelljen lőnünk ahhoz, hogy nyerjünk. A siracusai tornát hasznosnak értékelem, bár számunkra az öt meccs most sok volt, figyelembe véve azt, hogy korábban és itt is megsérültek játékosok. Nagy tapasztalat, hogy a vesztes meccseken azon a hőfokon mentünk be a vízbe, hogy így vagy úgy, de ezt a mérkőzést halálbiztosan meg fogjuk nyerni - ennélfogva nem is nyertünk. Ebben az összetételben, ebben az évben meg kell tanuljunk a középcsapatok ellen úgy játszani, mintha elődöntőről vagy döntőről lenne szó."*

* További eredmények:
döntő:*
Olaszország-Németország 9-6 (1-1, 4-2, 4-2, 0-1)
* az 5. helyért:
*Görögország-Kanada 9-8
* a 7. helyért:
*Kazahsztán-Oroszország 11-9​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 27)

*Ingyenes lesz a belépés az úszó Eb megnyitójára*
2010. 07. 26. 13.39​ 

<RIGHT>




*A Magyar Úszó Szövetség úgy döntött, hogy ingyenes lesz a belépés az augusztus 4-én kezdődő Európa-bajnokság margitszigeti megnyitóünnepségére.*​ 
*Az első napon a műúszók már 18 órakor versenyeznek, ezt követően 20 órakor kezdődik a gazdag program.*​ 
A szervezők elmondása szerint Schmitt Pál megválasztott köztársasági elnök megnyitóbeszéde után többek között fellép a Buffó Rigó Sándor vezette 100 tagú cigányzenekar, Bangó Margit Kossuth-díjas énekesnő, a Bad Boyz társulat és a PresiDance-csoport, s lesz tűzijáték is.


*Magyar szörfösök a Wild Joe fedélzetén*

Az utóbbi időben a hazai vitorlázással foglalkozó médiumok szinte kivétel nélkül beszámoltak arról, hogy a világ első dönthető keel-es versenyvitorlása, mely már számos offshore versenyen bizonyított, a 60 lábas Wild Joe magyar kézbe került, magyar legénységgel fog részt venni különböző rangos versenyeken. A hajó már bizonyított, a legénység pedig ütőképesnek ígérkezik, remélhetőleg szép eredményekről is beszámolhat majd a hazai vitorlás média. A legénység egyik stabil tagja a 2003-as freestyle szörfbajnok Magyary Kossa Zsolt, őt kérdeztük a 2010-es szezon kilátásairól.

- Képzeld el, hogy kellemesen erős 25 csomós szélben, napsütésben verettek az óceánon. Nem lenne jobb inkább szörfözni?

Dehogyisnem. Csak nem az óceán közepén ,ahol minden előzetes elképzelés ellenére, sem a szél, sem a hullámok nem egyenletesek, sőt. Tehát ha választhatnék, akkor szörfözni inkább egy olyan helyre megyek, ahol szépen törtnek a hullámok partközelben. Tehát ha az óceánnál maradunk, akkor szörfözni ott jó, ahonnan elindulunk (Kanári szk., Zöld-foki szk.), illetve ahova megérkezünk (Karibi szigetvilág), közben pedig vitorlázni kell. 

- Inkább vitorlázónak, vagy inkább szörfösnek érzed magad? Egyensúlyban van még a két sport, vagy már átbillent a vitorlázás oldalára?

Az utóbbi 3-4 évben több ok miatt is többet vitorláztam, mint szörföztem, de ennek ellenére a szörfözés maradt a fontosabb számomra. Ha itthon vagyok és válszthatok, akkor 4-es szél fölött mindig szörfözök. Más természetesen, ha előre elvállalok egy hajós programot. Ilyenkor akárhogy is fúj, beülök a hajóba és fájó szívvel nézem a szörfösöket. 
Amúgy én nem választom szét ennyire azt, hogy ki a szörfös és ki a vitorlázó. 10 évesen kezdtem vitorlázni, de a sportszerű vitorlázást 16 évesen abbahagytam a szörf miatt, viszont szörfösként is igyekeztem nem kihagyni a jó vitorlázási lehetőségeket. Ahol a Balatonon szörfözöm, ott már vagy 10 éve mindig vannak katamaránok is, így amíg nincs elég szél a sikláshoz, akkor sem unatkozunk.

- Hogy ütőképes legyen a csapat, úgy hallottuk minimum 100 napos közös vitorlázás lett tervbe véve. Ezt mennyire tudod összeegyeztetni a családdal, szörfözéssel és.. munkával?

Az, hogy 100 napot megyünk-e, vagy kevesebbet, az még függ a majdani támogatóktól is. Ebben a sok napban benne vannak a versenyek közötti hajószállítások is, amelyek csak a legénység felét igénylik, tehát be tudjuk osztani, hogy ki mikor hiányozhat. Pillanatnyilag úgy néz ki, hogy augusztusban nagyjából szabadok leszünk, ekkor szeretnék szörfözni menni, illetve talán majd télen, ha sikerül. Mivel már kb. fél éve tudom, hogy mekkora leterhelésre kell a Wild Joe miatt készülnöm, ezért igyekeztem erre a munkámban is felkészülni, remélem nem fognak összecsapni a hullámok a fejem felett. Majd a szezon végén, novemberben kiderül, hogy valóban sikerült-e mindent megfelelően összeegyeztetni. Mindenesetre ezen a hajón menni részint megtiszteltetés, részint pedig hatalmas lehetőség, rengeteget fogunk tanulni egymástól és a hajótól.

- Hogy kerültél fel a hajóra?

A hajón nem én vagyok az egyetlen szörfös. Bár még nem ismerek jól mindenkit a legénységből, de velem együtt legalább 4-en vagyunk szörfösök, közöttük rajtam kívül még ketten voltak komoly funboard versenyzők korábban. A csapat magját az említett szörfös barátok alkotják, akikkel már régóta vitorlázom együtt itthon és tengeren is..

- Mi a szereped a hajón?

Holnap megyünk a hajót átvenni és most lesz az első edzés is, tehát a szerepek majd utána lesznek véglegesítve. Valószínűleg az orrdekken és az árboc körül lesz majd a helyem, de ez még alakulhat. Mindenkinek meg kell tanulnia minden posztot a kormányzástól az orrdekkes szerepig, hogy szükség esetén mindenki mindenkit tudjon helyettesíteni. 

- Hol fogjátok az edzéseket tartani?

A hajó Horvátországban fog állni, az alapedzéseket is itt fogjuk tartani. Ezt kiegészítendő a versenyekre való hajószállításokat is próbáljuk edzésként végigvitorlázni és minden verseny előtt a helyszínen tartunk még néhány napos edzéseket. 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*Vízilabda: az Eb előtt még egy meccs a németek ellen*
2010. 07. 27. 18.25


<RIGHT> 






*Az Európa-bajnokság előtti egyik legfontosabb mérkőzését csütörtökön, Szolnokon vívja a magyar férfi vízilabda-válogatott a németek ellen – jelentette be az eseményt beharangozó keddi sajtótájékoztatón Szalay Ferenc, a város polgármestere és Csepeli Lajos, a főszponzor Coop Hungary Zrt. elnöke.*

Szalay Ferenc elöljáróban úgy fogalmazott: a találkozó, illetve a kísérő programok összessége a nyár egyik legjelentősebb szolnoki sporteseményévé avatják a válogatott fellépését.
A vezető emlékeztetett: 2009-ben új medencével bővült a városban a tiszaligeti uszoda, s már akkor, a beruházás átadása alkalmából szerettek volna egy hírverő nemzetközi meccset szervezni. S bár ezt a szándékot csak most sikerül valóra váltani, a program mit sem veszít jelentőségéből.

Hozzátette: az infrastrukturális fejlesztésekkel párhuzamosan a helyi ob I-es vízilabdacsapat is jó irányba halad afelé, hogy ismét visszaküzdje magát a sportág élvonalába
"Ez a gárda a következő idényben akár a négybe jutást is megcélozhatja" – mondta Szalay Ferenc.

A csütörtöki összecsapásról szólva Csepeli Lajos arról beszélt, hogy szerinte komoly presztízscsata várható Szolnokon. * "A múlt heti, siracusai tornát megelőzően 15 éve nem kaptunk ki a németektől és ismerve a szövetségi kapitányt, meggyőződésem, hogy a fiúk ezúttal úgy fognak medencébe szállni: ilyen vereség rövid időn belül kétszer egymás után nem fordulhat elő" *– magyarázta az elnök, aki hozzátette: ma már egyébként sincsenek tétnélküli meccsek a válogatott számára, hiszen a londoni olimpiára készülve a csapat minden tagjának folyamatosan bizonyítania kell.

Csepeli Lajos utalt arra is, hogy a Coop vállalatcsoport a Magyar Olimpiai Csapat arany fokozatú támogatójaként kiemelten kezeli a vízilabda ügyét. A válogatotthoz fűződő személyes kapcsolatok erejét és értékét az is mutatja, hogy Kemény Dénes szövetségi kapitány vállalta a cég jelenleg bejegyzés alatt álló, új jótékonysági szervezetének kuratóriumi elnöki tisztét.
A Coop Segély Alapítvány idén szeptember végéig várhatóan mintegy 100 millió forintot gyűjt össze a hazai árvízkárosultak javára – jelentette be az üzletember.

A tájékoztatón a sportági szövetséget Babarczy Roland szakfelügyelő képviselte. A szolnoki kötődésű mesteredző hangsúlyozta: Magyarországon egyedülálló az a szolnoki példa, mely szerint a helyi vízilabdázók önálló medencével rendelkeznek. Ezt a feltételt valamennyi élvonalbeli csapat számára biztosítani kellene – fogalmazott, jelezve: a mérkőzések nézőszámát kísérőprogramokkal lehetne növelni.

A válogatott szicíliai szereplését értékelve újságírói kérdésekre válaszolva kifejtette: a végeredmény nem, ám a hibák figyelmeztetőek. A kapusok gyengélkedésére utal, hogy a csapat sok gólt kapott és a többiek között is alig akadt, aki képességeinek megfelelő, vagy afeletti teljesítményt nyújtott. Hozzátette: a fiatalok még nem tudják pótolni az elmúlt három olimpia aranykovácsait és kiélezett helyzetekben "hátukra venni" az együttest. Emellett a sorozatos sérülések miatt Kemény Dénesnek jelenleg valóban akadnak centerproblémái – erősítette meg Babarczy Roland, aki úgy vélte: Bárány Attilával egy stabil átlagteljesítményű, megbízható játékos csatlakozik a kerethez.




*Kajak-kenu: a vb-n öt számban is indul Janics Natasa*
2010. 07. 27. 19.52


<RIGHT> 






*Janics Natasa öt számban indul majd az augusztus 19-22-én sorra kerülő, poznani kajak-kenu világbajnokságon - derült ki a kedd délután lezajlott szakmai egyeztetések, szakmai bizottsági, valamint elnökségi ülés után.*

A Démász-Szeged háromszoros olimpiai bajnoka K-1 200 és 500 m-en, K-4 500 m-en, K-2 200 m-en és a női kajak váltó tagjaként száll majd vízre Lengyelországban.
* "A szövetség elnöksége elfogadta az indulók névsorát. Az elnökségi ülést megelőző szakmai egyeztetések során a legtöbb vitát ezúttal is a férfi kajak és a kenu négyesek összeállítása váltotta ki. - idézte a szövetség hírleve Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitányt - Felmerült, hogy a Sáfrán-testvéreknek ott lenne a helye a C-4 1000 méteren induló egységben, mert 1000 párosban a júniusi válogatón harmadik, a hétvégi válogatón pedig második helyet szereztek.* *Az én véleményem azonban más, olyan versenyzőknek adtam lehetőséget a négyes indulásra, akik tudtak válogatót nyerni 500-on vagy 1000 méteren, így került be a hajóba Széles Gábor és Varga Dávid. Fürdök Gábor esete hasonló, ő 5000 méteren tudott válogatót nyerni, ezt az eredményt nem tudtam figyelembe venni a négyes összeállításánál. A férfi kajak négyes esetében is újra megvitattuk, hogy Gyökös Lajosnak vagy Hadvina Gergelynek van helye az egységben, ők mindketten teljesítették a válogatási elveket. Továbbra is kitartok az eddigi álláspontom mellett, a Dombi Rudolf, Szalai Tamás, Kökény Roland, Hadvina összeállítású egység jól teljesített az Európa-bajnokságon és hetek óta együtt készül, ehhez az egységhez már nem lenne szerencsés hozzányúlni. Szerencsére Gyökös a négyestől függetlenül is bekerült az utazó keretbe, ő indul K-1 5000 méteren."*

 *A magyar csapat:*​​* női kajak:
200 méter:
*K1 – Janics Natasa
K2 – Kovács Katalin, Janics
váltó: Janics, Paksy Tímea, Hegyi Zomilla, Vad Ninetta

* 500 méter:
*K1 – Janics
K2 – Kozák Danuta, Szabó Gabriella
K4 – Janics, Kovács, Csipes Tamara, Benedek Dalma

* 1000 méter*:
K1 – Kovács
K2 – Szabó, Csipes

* 5000 méter:
*K1 – Folláth Vivien

*férfi kajak:
200 méter:*
K1 – Molnár Péter
K2 – Dombi Rudolf, Beé István
váltó: Molnár, Gyertyános Gergely, Dudás Miklós, Boros Gergely

* 500 méter:
*K1 – Szalai Tamás
K2 – Kammerer Zoltán, Kucsera Gábor

* 1000 méter:
*K1 – Kucsera
K2 – Kammerer, Vereckei Ákos
K4 – Dombi, Szalai, Kökény Roland, Hadvina Gergely

* 5000 méter:*
K1 – Gyökös Lajos

* férfi kenu:
200 méter:*
C1 – Kovács Gergely
C2 – Kovács, Végh Attila
váltó: Kovács, Horváth Gábor, Nagy Péter, Bozsik Attila

* 500 méter:*
C1 – Korisánszky Péter
C2 – Széles Gábor, Varga Dávid

* 1000 méter:*
C1 – Vajda Attila
C2 – Tóth Márton, Mike Róbert
C4 – Széles, Varga, Nagy, Sarudi Pál

* 5000 méter:*
C1 – Fürdök Gábor

* női kenu:
200 méter:*
C1 – Marschalkó Alexandra​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 29)

*Vízilabda: döntetlen az oroszok ellen a Hajósban*
2010. 07. 28. 20.31


<RIGHT> 






*Az augusztus végi-szeptember eleji horvátországi Európa-bajnokságra készülő magyar női vízilabda-válogatott barátságos mérkőzésen döntetlent játszott a szintén Eb-résztvevő orosz nemzeti együttessel szerdán a Hajós uszodában.*

* Eredmény:
Magyarország-Oroszország 12-12 (2-3, 3-2, 4-5, 3-2)
a magyar góldobók:* Drávucz Rita, Keszthelyi Rita 3-3, Bujka Barbara, Valkay Ágnes 2-2, Takács Orsolya, Somhegyi Noémi
Az elmúlt napokban Budapesten gyakorló vendégek szerdán "élesben" is vízbe szálltak Petrovics Mátyás csapatával a Margitszigeten, s akárcsak az utóbbi időkben vívott összecsapásokon, ezúttal is rendkívül szoros csatát hozott a találkozó. 
Az elejétől kezdve egy-két góllal rendre az ellenfél vezetett, a hazaiaknak az energiáját javarészt lekötötte az egyenlítésért folytatott hajsza. Ez 0-2 és 1-3 után először 3-3-nál sikerült, aztán a hazai gárda 3-5 (5-5), majd 8-10 (10-10) után is megtette ezt, 11-11-et követően – már az utolsó percben - pedig először vezetett (12-11) a csapat Drávucz Rita harmadik találatával. A riválisnak azonban még maradt ereje és ideje válaszolni, s végül "ikszre" mentenie az összecsapást.
A döntetlen jó eredménynek könyvelhető el, hiszen a világ egyik legjobb válogatottjával szemben érte el a magyar együttes.
A felkészülési mérkőzés közben érkezett a hír, hogy a FINA, a sportág nemzetközi szövetsége felkérte a magyar válogatottat, hogy vegyen részt a Világkupa küzdelmeiben, amelyre eredetileg nem kvalifikálta magát. Amint arról Török László, a hazai szövetség sajtófőnöke az MTI-nek beszámolt, az MVLSZ elfogadta a meghívást, így a női válogatott indul az augusztus 17. és 22. között, még az Eb előtt az új-zélandi Christchurchben lebonyolítandó tornán.
A felkérés sportdiplomáciai siker, egyszersmind nagy lehetőség is, hiszen a Vk-n mód nyílik kiharcolni a 2011-es világbajnokságon való szereplés jogát.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 29)

*Litkey Farkas a bajnok!*

*A Nautic hajóosztály első önálló országos bajnokságát Balatonkenesén rendezték.*

*Litkey Farkas nyerte a Magyar Nautic Országos Bajnokságot, amelyet július 24. és 28. között rendeztek Balatonkenesén.*

A hajóosztály első önálló országos bajnokágán 18 egység 116 vitorlázója indult, köztük a hazai vitorlázás meghatározó szereplői, köztük Litkey Farkas, Kelemen Tamás, Józsa Márton, Rauchenberger Miklós és Galántha Gergely. 
A versenyzők szélben gazdag kilenc futamot vitorláztak három nap alatt. Vasárnap 25 csomós alapszél fújt, amelyet nem ritkán 32 csomós széllökések kísértek, így a versenyrendezők parti halasztás mellett döntöttek, aznap nem is sikerült futamot rendezni. Hétfőn remek, vitorlázásra alkalmas szél fogadta a mezőny, 12-14 csomós északnyugati szélben indult az első futam, a győzelmet Litkey Farkas szerezte meg a Kísértéssel, második Józsa Márton csapata, a Gyöngy lett, a harmadik helyet Galántha Gergely kormányzásával a Classica szerezte meg. A második futamra kicsit erősödött a szél, az első futam három győztese újraosztotta a helyeket, az első lett a Gyöngy, mögötte a Classica, majd a Kísértés. A harmadik futamban Litkey újra elsőként futott be, Galántha a második lett, Rauchenberger Miklós pedig magára talált, és a harmadik helyen végzett. 
​Kedden reggel alig-alig fújdogált a szél, ennek ellenére menetrendszerint újra 10 órakor elrajtolt a mezőny, az eleinte bíztatóan lengedező 2-3 csomós északnyugati szél az első kreutz végére majdnem leáll és el-el fordult nyugat felé, szinte alig lobbantak ki a spinakkerek. Végül az első hátszél közepe táján Litkey vezetett magabiztosan, amikor a fűzfői öböl felül északnyugati irányból megérkező frissülés összefújta a mezőny a leé bójánál, volt is nagy kiabálás a bójavételnél, a kevésbé szerencsés hajók nem is úszták meg ütközés nélkül. Sőt később akadt dolga a zsűrinek is. 
A negyedik futamban immáron harmadik futamgyőzelmét könyvelhette el Litkey, Józsa Mártonék ismét másodikok lettek, Sopi pedig a Bettussal bejött harmadikként. Az ötödik futamban a friss szélben négy egység is a kelleténél korábban szelte át a rajtvonalat, így korai rajtos lett a Gyöngy, a Classica, az MVM/PRIMOR és a Pingi is. Kedden még két futamot vitorláztak az egységek, az egyre frissülő 16-18 csomós északnyugati szélben. Litkey még két futamgyőzelmet aratott, magabiztosan vezette a versenyt, mögötte másodikként Józsáék álltak, őket követte Rauchenberger Miklós. 
Szerdán még két futam várt a mezőnyre, az előrejelzés beigazolódott, élénk, 20 csomó körüli északnyugati szél fújt, de továbbra is az eredeti forgatókönyv szerint 10 órakor elrajtolt a mezőny. Litkey győzelmével bebiztosította a bajnoki címét, így az utolsó futamra már nem is kellett rajthoz állni. Józsa Mártonék megnyerték az utolsó futamot és ezzel az ezüstöt is. A harmadik helyen álló Rauchenbergernek nem sikerült a 9. futam, csak 12. lett, ezáltal éppen lecsúszott a dobogóról, így a bronzérem a Classica legénységének jutott.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 29)

*Detréék nyerték az Asso hajóosztály Eb-jét*
2010. 07. 29. 18.16


<RIGHT> 




*A Detre Szabolcs vezette magyar csapat nyerte az Asso hajóosztály Európa-bajnokságát, amelyet a németországi Travemünde Woche vitorláshét keretében rendeztek meg.*

A Repülőhollandiban olimpiai bronzérmes Detre-testvérek csütörtöki tájékoztatása szerint a második helyen is magyar gárda, a Vadnai Tamás kormányozta hajó végzett. Harmadik a Luitpold bajor herceg irányította német egység lett.
A győztes csapat tagjai: Detre Szabolcs, Detre Zsolt, Detre Nándor, Oroszlán Gábor, Oroszlán Péter, Ferenczi István.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 30)

*Elhunyt Wes Skiles*

*Az ismert búvárfotós tragikus halálára egyelőre nincs magyarázat.*

Az 52 esztendős korában életét vesztett _Wes Skiles_ egyike volt a legismertebb amerikai víz alatti filmeseknek és fotósoknak, mind a két műfajban eredményesen dolgozott. Azon a napon is a _National Geographic_ megbízásából készített felvételeket Floridában, amikor a baleset megtörtént. Skiles jelezte társainak, hogy kifogyott a nyersanyagból ezért a felszínre emelkedik. A többiek nyugtázták ezt, ám pár perccel később azt vették észre, hogy társuk mozdulatlanul fekszik az aljzaton. Azonnal a partra vitték és megkezdték az újraélesztést, ám sajnos nem jártak eredménnyel. A kórházba szállítás után már csak a halál beálltát tudták megállapítani. *A tragikus baleset körülményeit a helyi rendőrség vizsgálja, ugyanis annak semmilyen előzménye nem volt.*

Wes Skiles nagy tapasztalattal rendelkező filmes és fotós volt, nem csak a NatGeo, hanem például a _Discovery Channel_ programján is láthatóak voltak felvételei. Számos barlangi expedícióban vett részt, így többek között a híres_ Wakulla Springs_ projektnek is az egyik kulcsfigurája volt. A National Geographic az elhivatott felfedező emléke iránti tisztelgésként megemlékezik róla, és a következő lapszám címoldalán utolsó befejezett megbízása során készített egyik felvétele látható. Ezzel a bahamai barlangi merülésekről szóló anyaggal búcsúzik szeretett munkatársától a magazin.


*A Kemény-csapat alaposan visszavágott a németeknek*
2010. 07. 29. 20.00


 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*Gyorsan feledtette a Németország legjobbjaitól a múlt heti, szicíliai tornán elszenvedett vereségét (9-11) a magyar férfi vízilabda-válogatott: Kemény Dénes legénysége a csütörtöki, szolnoki barátságos mérkőzésen hatgólos sikert aratott siracusai legyőzője ellen.*
* eredmény:
Magyarország-Németország 11-5 (4-1, 3-2, 1-1, 3-1)
a magyar góldobók:* Hosnyánszky, Varga Dénes 3-3, Biros, Madaras 2-2, Szivós 1

A kellemes, napsütéses időben kezdődött meccsen a vendéglátó együttes – kapujában a kétszeres ötkarikás aranyérmes Gergely Istvánnal – hamar vezetést szerzett: a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Biros Péter megúszás végén volt eredményes, majd ugyanő értékesített egy ötméterest (2-0). A szoros emberfogásból csak egyszer szabadultak a nyitónegyedben a németek, de előbb a 2008-as pekingi olimpiai győztes Hosnyánszky Norbert, majd Szivós Márton vette be a vendégek kapuját, így érdemi előny birtokában vághatott neki a második nyolc percnek a hazai gárda (4-1).

A különbség a folytatásban tovább nőtt: az egyszeres olimpiai bajnok Varga Dénes a hasonló titulust birtokló báty, Dániel pazar passzából alakította 5-1-re az állást. Biros az újabb büntetőt elrontotta, az ifjabb Varga azonban valamivel később "pontosított" (6-1), s Hosnyánszky is belépett a duplázók csapatába (7-2).

A nagyszünet előtti szépítést követően a harmadik játékrészben a németek még közelebb kerültek a házigazdákhoz (7-4), ám Madaras Norbert, a válogatott kétszeres ötkarikás első, balkezes kiválósága előbb kapufára lőtt egy ötméterest, azután viszont látványos góllal javított (8-4).

A zárónegyedben Hosnyánszky büntetőből szerezte saját harmadik találatát, s rögtön utána Varga Dénes neve is felkerült a triplázók listájára, majd Madaras duzzasztotta hétgólosra a magyar vezetést (11-4). Így aztán még bőven belefért, hogy a hajrában a németek eggyel csökkentsenek a hátrányukon (11-5).

* A két együttes pénteken, szintén 18 órai kezdettel, de már Békéscsabán újabb Európa-bajnoki előkészületi mérkőzést játszik egymással.
*​*
*
*Meghívás érkezett a magyar női vízilabda válogatott részére *
2010. 07. 29. 15.57


 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*A FINA felkéri válogatottunkat, vegyen részt a Világ Kupa küzdelmeiben, ahová eredetileg nem kvalifikálta magát.*

Az MVLSZ elfogadta a meghívást, így női csapatunk részt vesz az augusztus 17 – 22 között, az Új-Zélandban, Christchurchben megtartandó tornán.
A felkérés nagy sportdiplomáciai siker és egyben nagy lehetőség is, hiszen a Világ Kupán lehetőség nyílik kivívni a 2011-es világbajnokságra jutás jogát.

Nagyváradon, ahol jelenleg is folynak a férfi Világ Kupa küzdelmei, a hét végén ülésezik– magyar taggal a soraiban - a FINA TWPC bizottsága, ahol több, a sportágat érintő döntés is születhet.



*Ifjúsági és U23 Európa-bajnokság Moszkvában*
2010. 07. 29. 16.43


 <RIGHT> 






*Kedden és szerdán utaztak ki Moszkvába a magyar csapat tagjai. A pálya sokaknak ismerős lehet a tavalyi ifi világbajnokságról, ahol fantasztikusan jól szerepelt a magyar válogatott.*

Hét arany-, négy ezüst- és egy bronzérmet nyert a magyar csapat a tavalyi ifi vb-n Moszkvában, az akkori dobogósok közül sokan visszatérnek most az oroszországi pályára. A kapitányok mindkét korosztály minden szakágában számítanak éremre.
30 fős az ifi csapat, minden szakágban van erős egységünk, amelyik érmet is nyerhet – mesélt várakozásairól Hüttner Csaba, utánpótlás kapitány.
Tavalyhoz képest erősödött a kenu szakág, a fiú és lány kajak pedig nem gyengült, vagyis összességében előreléptünk. Remélem egységes és jó csapatot alkotnak majd a magyar válogatott tagjai. Ami viszont teljesen megjósolhatatlan, hogy mi történik majd a 200-as döntőkben, hiszen ezt a számot most először rendezik a fiataloknak.
A női kajakosok közül Georgopoulou Alexandra és Fónagy Veronika már tavaly nyert aranyat és ezüstöt is a világbajnokságon. Hozzájuk csatlakozik Farkasdi Ramóna, aki tavaly az Eb-n serdülőként állt dobogóra egyesben mindkét távon. Nagyon erős a Farkasdi Ramóna – Hagymási Anita páros, ők idén itthon kimagaslottak a mezőnyből. Azt hiszem a lányok minden számban esélyesek a dobogóra kerülésre.
A fiúknál Dombvári Bence megy egyesben az összes távon, ő idén már az U23-asok között is jó eredményeket ért el, ez mutatja az erejét. 1000 párosban ott lesz Tótka Sándor, aki megy az ifi olimpiára is, a párja pedig az a Homoki Márk, aki tavaly a négyessel már nyert ezüstöt Moszkvában. A K-4-ben ott ül Balogh Márton, aki tavaly kétszeres világbajnok volt ezen a pályán, ők is dobogóesélyesek.
A kenuban tehát erősödtünk szerintem tavaly óta. Korisánszky Dávid például még csak első éves ifi, de 500-on és 200-on is magabiztosan nyerte a válogatót, úgy érzem dobogós lesz. Petkó András is rengeteget fejlődött az előző szezonhoz képest, a Szabó Kristóf – Szabó Gábor páros pedig a felnőtt ob-n tudott negyedik lenni, ami jó előjel. Kivétel nélkül minden kenustól azt várom, hogy a mezőny első felében végezzen – mondta Hüttner Csaba.
Az U23-as csapat néhány tagja érdekelt volt a felnőtt vb-szétlövésben, így később utazott a csapat után. Storcz Botond optimistán nyilatkozott a verseny rajtja előtt:
*„Nagyon fiatal versenyzők alkotják a keretet. Örülök neki, hogy nemzetközi versenyzési lehetőséghez jutnak, és kellő tapasztalatokat szereznek ahhoz, hogy a jövőben felnőtt világversenyeken is eredményesen szerepeljenek. Az idei felnőtt Európa-bajnokságon 3 olyan férfi kajakos is érmet szerzett, akik tavaly még U23-as Európa-bajnokok voltak. Szerintem minden szakágban számolni kell azokkal a versenyzőkkel a közeljövőben, akik Moszkvában jól fognak szerepelni ezen a kontinensviadalon.”*

*A magyar ifjúsági csapat tagjai:*

*1000 méter:
*K-1: Dombvári Bence
K-2: Tótka Sándor, Homoki Márk
K-4: Balogh Marcell, Székely Máté, Urbán Bence, Szomolányi Máté
C-1: Petkó András
C-2: Szabó Kristóf, Szabó Gábor
C-4: Braun Benedek, Szijj Dávid, Lángi Levente, Tóth András
NK-1: Nagy Flóra
NK-2: Hagymási Anita, Farkasdi Ramóna

*500 méter:
*K-1: Dombvári Bence
K-2: Noé Bálint, Fazekas Nándor
C-1: Korisánszky Dávid
C-2: Viola Viktor, Bodonyi András
NK-1: Georgopoulou Alexandra
NK-2: Hagymási Anita, Farkasdi Ramóna
Nk-4: Nagy Flóra, Georgopoulou Alexandra, Farkasdi Ramóna, Fónagy Veronika

*200 méter:
*K-1: Dombvári Bence
K-2: Somorácz Tamás, Csóka Gergő
C-1: Korisánszky Dávid
C-2: Danis Richárd, Forgó Christopher
NK-1: Hagymási Anita
NK-2: Hagymási Réka, Georgopoulou Alexandra
NC-1: Szabados Fruzsina
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Tíz érem az első napon a kajak-kenu ifi és U23-as Eb-n*
2010. 07. 30. 20.21


<RIGHT> 






*Tíz érmet - két aranyat, egy ezüstöt és hét bronzot - szereztek a magyarok az ifjúsági és 23 éven aluli kajakosok és kenusok moszkvai Európa-bajnokságán, pénteken, amikor az 500 méteres számok döntőire került sor.*

A hazai sportági szövetség tájékoztatása szerint ifjúsági Európa-bajnok lett a kajakos Dombvári Bence, valamint a Farkasdi Ramóna, Hagymási Anita páros.
A fiatalabbaknál egyesben másodikként ért célba Georgopoulu Alexandra, míg harmadikként zárt a kenus Korisánszky Dávid, a Noé Bálint, Fazekas Nándor kajakos duó, valamint a női négyes. 
Az idősebbek korosztályában négy harmadik hely jutott a magyaroknak, Hegyi Zomilla, a kenus Korisánszky Péter, a Nagy Péter, Németh Gergő kenukettős és a női négyes jóvoltából.




*Békéscsabán sem kegyelmeztek a Kemény-legények Németországnak*
2010. 07. 30. 20.11


<RIGHT> 






*Akárcsak csütörtökön, Szolnokon, a pénteki, békéscsabai összecsapáson is legyőzte a magyar férfi vízilabda-válogatott a németek legjobbjait az Eb-előkészületek jegyében rendezett barátságos mérkőzésen.*

* Eredmény:
Magyarország- Németország 13-8 (4-3, 3-2, 3-0, 3-3)*​*
a magyar góldobók​*: Kis 5, Hosnyánszky 3, Biros, Vámos 2-2, Madaras 1
A szolnoki meccset 11-5-re nyerte Kemény Dénes olimpiai bajnoki címvédő legénysége, amivel "egalizálta" a múlt heti, szicíliai tornán elszenvedett kétgólos vereséget, a pénteki találkozó ennél fogva már nem a revánsról szólt, hanem arról, hogy az augusztus végi-szeptember eleji horvátországi Eb-n csoporttárs németeket még inkább a "helyükre teszi-e" a magyar csapat egy újabb biztos győzelemmel. A siker emellett azért is tetszett fontosnak, mert július 30-a a magyar vízilabdázás ünnepnapja: 1899-ben ezen a napon rendezték meg idehaza az első nyilvános pólómeccset (a történeti hűség kedvéért: a MÚE első és második csapata között).
A vendéglátók úgy kezdtek, hogy ne történhessen ünneprontás a 111. születésnapon: az olimpiai aranyérmes center, Kis Gábor kétszer egymás után betalált (2-0), majd Madaras Norbert pompás pattintásával lett 3-1. A németek kiegyenlítettek, az ellenállhatatlan Kis azonban gondoskodott arról, hogy hazai előny legyen az első szünetre (4-3).
A második nyolc percben 4-4-nél nem remegett meg az ifjú Vámos Márton balkeze (5-4), majd a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Szécsi Zoltán bravúros védései után a 2008-as ötkarikás aranyérmes Hosnyánszky Norbert duplázta meg az előnyt (6-4). A három olimpiai elsőséggel büszkélkedő csapatkapitány, Biros Péter jóvoltából a nagyszünetre is megmaradt a kétgólos különbség (7-5).
A harmadik negyedben háromtalálatosra hízott az előny Hosnyánszkynak köszönhetően, ugyanő bravúros távoli csavarral növelte a differenciát, Biros pedig megúszás végén - tán a szimmetria kedvéért is – 10-5-re alakította az állást. 
A befejező játékrész nem hozott német feltámadást, sőt: a lefoghatatlan és összesen ötgólos Kis révén – aki előbb csavart egy remeket, majd húzásból volt eredményes – 12-6-ra módosult az eredmény. Hogy azért még az ellenfél sem mászott ki a medencéből, azt két vendégtalálat jelezte, Vámos második góljával viszont helyreállt a "Viharsarok rendje", s az előző napi hat után ezúttal öt góllal győzött a magyar válogatott (13-8).




*Rekordidővel nyerték meg a 22. Budapest-Baja evezősregattát*
2010. 07. 30. 18.01


<RIGHT> 






*Az Orbán Gergely, Vanczák Gergely páros nyerte - rekordidővel - a 22. Budapest-Baja nemzetközi evezősregattát.*

A sportági szövetség tájékoztatása szerint pénteken hajnalban 33 hajóban összesen 103 versenyző - 87 magyar, 14 német, 1 holland és 1 ukrán - vágott neki a 165 kilométeres táv leküzdésének, amely a győztes kétpár 9 óra 22 perc alatt sikerült. Ez az eredmény két perccel jobb Jakab Gábor 2002-es eddigi versenycsúcsánál.
Az egyedül evezők közül ezúttal Teszár Balázs volt a leggyorsabb.
A résztvevők többnyire versenyhajókkal indultak, melyek erre az alkalomra különleges felszerelésként hullámtörőt, vízfogókat kaphattak.




*Szekeres Pál indítja a 2010. évi Coca-Cola Testébresztő Balaton-átúszást*
2010. 07. 30. 15.13


<RIGHT> 






*Szekeres Pál, a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium sportért felelős helyettes államtitkára indítja el a 2010. évi Coca-Cola Testébresztő Balaton-átúszást.*


A sporteseményen a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium egészségügyért felelős államtitkára, Szócska Miklós rajthoz is áll. A múlt heti kedvezőtlen időjárás miatt elhalasztott sportrendezvényt augusztus 1-én, vasárnap rendezik. Hagyomány szerint az 5.2 km-es táv résztvevői a révfülöpi kikötőből 8.00 és 14.00 óra között indulnak, s a balatonboglári Platán strandra érkeznek. Nevezni Révfülöpön, a kikötőhöz közeli labdarúgópályán lehet. A nevezés 7.00 órától 13.30-ig tart. A sporteseményen a nevezési lap kitöltése után, (a helyszíni kötelező általános orvosi vizsgálatot követően) csak az alkalmas minősítést kapott amatőr és profi úszók indulhatnak. A szervezők  az elmúlt évekhez hasonlóan  idén is több ezer indulóra számítanak.
A táv során átlag 20-30 méterenként hajók és motorcsónakok biztosítják az útvonalat. A verseny napján Révfülöp és Balatonboglár között hajójáratok is közlekednek, melyeket menettérti jegyek váltásával lehet igénybe venni. Az utazás a részvételt igazoló vonalkódos csuklópánttal rendelkezőknek ingyenes. 
Balatonbogláron a célterület melletti nagyszínpadon délután színvonalas kulturális programokat is kínálnak az érdeklődőknek. Az időpontváltozást az időjárás befolyásolhatja, ezért a rendezőség a változtatás jogát fenntartja.


*Kiss László: Sok örömet szerez majd a csapat a szurkolóknak*
2010. 07. 30. 13.55


<RIGHT> 






*Sok örömet fog okozni az 59 versenyző alkotta magyar csapat a hazai szurkolóknak az augusztus 4-től 15-ig tartó Európa-bajnokságon az úszóválogatott szövetségi kapitánya, Kiss László szerint.*

"Becsületes és jó felkészülésen vagyunk túl. Szerencsére se sérülés, se betegség nem hátráltatott minket, így bátran kijelenthetem, hogy a Margitszigeten sok örömet okozhatunk a kilátogató magyar közönségnek" - mondta pénteken a balatonfüredi sajtótájékoztatón a szakvezető, aki hozzátette, 1991 látja el a tisztét, de ilyen kemény munkában még nem volt része.
Gyárfás Tamás, a Magyar Úszó Szövetség és a kontinensviadal szervezőbizottságának elnöke kiemelte, hogy "a problémák nagy részén túlvannak, most már csak előre tekintenek", s reményei szerint a magyar versenyzők sikereitől lesz hangos az esemény.
"Most itt ugyan esik az eső, de bízunk benne, hogy ezzel kieste magát, mert nem lenne jó, ha megint olyan vizes Európa-bajnokság lenne, mint a 2006-os" - utalt arra Gyárfás, hogy négy éve is az időjárás okozta a legnagyobb gondot a budapesti Eb szervezőinek.
Hosszú Katinka, a 400 méteres vegyesúszás Amerikában tanuló bajai világbajnoka kijelentette, hogy nagyon jó formában várja a versenyt, s ennek megfelelően mindenképpen győzni szeretne. Az olimpiai ezüstérmes, sokszoros vb- és Eb-első Cseh László szintén bizakodó, s némiképpen 25 éves korával indokolta, hogy egyéniben "csak" a két vegyesszámban áll rajthoz, de hozzátette, így legalább csak erre kell koncentrálnia, s jobb esélye lehet a nyerésre.
"Jó dolog újra úszni, még ha ez kicsit más is, mint amilyet a medencében, egymástól kötelekkel elválasztva megszoktam" - jelentette ki a nyíltvízi úszásra váltott korábbi kiválóság, Risztov Éva. "Most már ebben is van tapasztalatom, eddig három versenyem volt, s megnyertem két Európa Kupa-futamot, de persze a balatoni Eb lesz az igazi erőpróba, amelyen le tudom szűrni, hol is tartok."
A pénteki sajtótájékoztatón Sándor György, a Magyar Nemzeti Bank ügyvezető igazgatója mutatta be az Eb tiszteletére kiadott 5000 forintos névértékű ezüst emlékérmét, ezekből át is adott pár darabot a jelenlévő versenyzőknek és sportvezetőknek. A Miss Universe modelljei pedig azt a Náray Tamás által tervezett ruhakollekciót mutatták be, amelyben az érmeket fogják majd átadni a kontinensviadalon.
Az eseményen vette át Kovács Ágnes olimpiai bajnok úszó a UNICEF-től, az ENSZ Gyermekalapjától a megbízólevelét, melynek értelmében mostantól négy évig ő Magyarország sportnagykövete.
Az úszó Eb valamennyi versenyét amúgy egyenesben közvetíti a Magyar Televízió, a tizenkét nap alatt összesen 107 óra terjedelemben. Az MTV pénteki közleménye szerint szerdától átlagosan napi kilenc óra élő adást láthatnak az m1, az m2 és a telesport.hu nézői. Összesen harminc televízió és rádió küld sportriportert a budapesti kontinensviadalra.




*Búvárúszó Eb: újabb Vilhelm-arany és világcsúcs*
2010. 07. 30. 12.40


<RIGHT> 






*Vilhelm Szilárd 2:43.54 perces világcsúccsal nyerte a 400 m-es búvárúszást az oroszországi Európa-bajnokságon.*

* -* A gyöngyösi sportoló a kazanyi viadalon két napja a 800 méteres távon ugyancsak világrekorddal diadalmaskodott.
Rajta kívül még egy magyar állhatott fel a dobogóra a kontinensviadal harmadik napján: Kanyó Dénes a 400 m-es felszíni úszásban a harmadik helyet szerezte meg (3:02.69 p).​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>​
<OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></P><CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Magyar vitorlássiker a franciaországi Eb-n*​ 
*Vadnai Benjamin összetett másodikként végzett, korcsoportjában pedig Európa-bajnok lett!*​ 
*Vadnai Benjamin második helyen végzett a franciaországi laser 4.7 Európa-bajnokságon, s korcsoportjában, a 16 év alattiak versenyében Európa-bajnoki címet szerzett.*​ 
A Magyar Vitorlás Szövetség tájékoztatása szerint Vadnai egyetlen nap kivételével minden futamon tízen belüli pozícióban zárt, így a selejtezőket követően az előkelő 11. helyen jutott be az arany csoportba.​ 
Ott aztán feljött a harmadik helyre, s a szombati végső futamon még egy helyezést javítva összetett másodikként, s korcsoportos Európa-bajnokként fejezte be a regattát.​ 

*Megint elmarad a Balatonátúszás*​ 
*A Balaton vízének hőmérséklete vasárnap sem fogja meghaladni a 21 fokot*​ 
*A hideg víz miatt vasárnap sem rendezik meg a 29. Balatonátúszást, melyet augusztus 28-ra halasztottak a szervezők.*​ 
A Szántó László vezette szervezőbizottságot a meteorológiai szakemberek szombaton délben, Siófokon arról tájékoztatták, hogy a levegő hőmérséklete ugyan megfelelő lesz a hét utolsó napján, a Balaton vízének hőmérséklete azonban várhatóan vasárnap sem haladja majd meg a 21 fokot. A rendezők ezért a résztvevők egészsége és biztonsága érdekében emiatt, egyetértésben a vízi-rendészettel, nem tartják meg az úszást. 
Idén már másodszor kellett a halasztás mellett dönteni, eredetileg ugyanis július 24-én tartották volna meg a Révfülöp és Balatonboglár közötti 5,2 km-es viadalt.​ 

*Újabb magyar érmek az ifjúsági és U23-as kajak-kenu Eb-n*​ 
*Szombaton a 200 méteres döntőket rendezték Moszkvában*​ 
*Egy-egy arany- és ezüst-, valamint két bronzérmet szereztek a magyarok az ifjúsági és 23 éven aluli kajakosok és kenusok moszkvai Európa-bajnokságának 200 méteres döntőiben. *​ 
A legrövidebb táv küzdelmei most debütáltak ebben a korosztályban.​ 
Az egyetlen győzelem az ifjúságiak között versenyző, kajakos Hagymási Anita nevéhez fűződött, míg a második helyet testvére, Réka és Georgopoulu Alexandra párosa szállította. 
Az U23-asoknál a kajakos Hegyi Zomilla egyesben és Vad Ninettával párosban is harmadik lett.​ 
*Pénteken, 500 m-en **tíz érmet** - két aranyat, egy ezüstöt és hét bronzot - szereztek a magyarok.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*Siófok a legsportosabb balatoni település*
2010. 08. 21. 21.23 


<RIGHT> 



*


Siófok lett idén a legsportosabb balatoni település; a végeredmény a Mozdulj Balaton szabadidős programsorozat szombati, vonyarcvashegyi záróeseményén alakult ki.
*​*
*
A szervezők a 40 résztvevő strand csapatainak teljesítményei alapján nemcsak három sportágban - streetballban, strandfociban és strandröplabdában - hirdettek győzteseket, hanem összesített végeredmény is született, Siófok mögött a keszthelyi városi strand és Gyenesdiás végzett a második, illetve harmadik helyen. Strandfociban az ábrahámhegyiek megvédték tavalyi elsőségüket, streetballban Siófok, strandröplabdában pedig a fonyódi sándortelepi strand csapata győzött.

A programsorozatot a Balaton Fejlesztési Tanács 2004-ben kilenc Balaton-parti település részvételével indította útjára. Szántód csatlakozásával 2009-ben már 34 balatoni település 40 strandja várta a mozogni vágyókat, és az idén sem változott a helyzet. Hat település ezúttal is két-két stranddal szerepelt a programban. A mozogni vágyókat június közepétől augusztus közepéig, szombat délutánonként várták a helyszíneken.


*Kajak-kenu vb - Két magyar arany a döntők első napján*
2010. 08. 21. 23.35


<RIGHT> 



*


Két arany-, három ezüst- és egy bronzérmet szereztek a magyar versenyzők a szombati versenynap döntői során a poznani kajak-kenu világbajnokságon.

*​*
*Délelőtt, 1000 m-en a Szabó Gabriella, Csipes Tamara kajakos duó óriási fölénnyel nyerte versenyét, míg a címvédőként indult kajakos Kovács Katalin, valamint az olimpiai bajnok, kenus Vajda Attila és a Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos kajakpáros másodikként zárt - utóbbi két egység rendkívül szoros csatában szorult a győztes mögé. A fiatal Tóth Márton, Mike Róbert kenus duó kellemes meglepetést okozva a dobogó harmadik fokára állhatott fel.
A második magyar arany kora este, 5000 m-es fináléban született: a korábbi maratonista Folláth Vivien remekül versenyezve nyerte meg a női kajakosok küzdelmét. Ez a táv ezúttal debütál a síkvízi vb-n.

A szombat délutáni 200 m-es selejtezőkből a hét magyar egység közül csak négy jutott be a táv vasárnapi döntőibe: a férfiaknál a kajakos Molnár Péternek és a Dombi Rudolf, Beé István duónak, a kenusoknál pedig a Kovács Gergely, Végh Attila párosnak nem sikerült kvalifikálnia magát a legjobb kilenc közé. Janics Natasa ugyanakkor egyesben és Kovács Katalinnal párosban is ott lesz a legjobbak között, csakúgy, mint a kenus Kovács Gergely és Marschalkó Alexandra.


*Kajak-kenu vb - Ma négy 200 m-es döntőben lesz magyar hajó*
2010. 08. 22. 03.32


<RIGHT> 



*


A szombat délutáni selejtezőkből a hét magyar egység közül csak négy jutott be a 200 m-es táv vasárnapi döntőibe a poznani kajak-kenu világbajnokságon.

*​*
*A férfiaknál a kajakos Molnár Péternek és a Dombi Rudolf, Beé István duónak, a kenusoknál pedig a Kovács Gergely, Végh Attila párosnak nem sikerült kvalifikálnia magát a legjobb kilenc közé.

A címvédésre készülő Kovács Katalin, Janics Natasa kajakos duó megnyerte előfutamát, ezzel megspórolta magának a középfutamot, ugyanis ebben a számban az első hely egyből finálét ért. 
Az első fordulóban a tavalyi vb-n egyesben is győztes Janics (K-1) szintén elsőként haladt át a célvonalon, de akárcsak a férfiak hasonló számában érdekelt Molnár és a kenus Kovács G. (mindkettő 2. hely), valamint a kajakos Dombi, Beé (3.) és a kenus Kovács G., Végh (5.) duó esetében, ez csak a középfutamos folytatást jelentette.
Ötödik lett előfutamában a vb-n ezúttal debütáló női kenu egyes számban versenyző Marschalkó Alexandra is, aki ezzel szintén "pótvizsgára" kényszerült. Az utóbbi szám első futama egyébként igencsak nagy derültséget okozott a lelátón és a parton, az angolai résztvevő ugyanis sokadszorra sem tudott beállni a rajtgépbe, emiatt pedig mintegy tíz percet állt a viadal.
A középfutamok során aztán Janics ismét elsőként, Kovács G. másodikként, Marschalkó pedig harmadikként haladt át a célvonalon - ez mindegyikük esetében finálét ért. 
Molnár ugyanakkor csak negyedikként, a Kovács G., Végh kenupáros pedig csupán hatodikként ért be középfutamában, s ez nem volt elég a legjobb kilenc közé kerüléshez, míg a Dombi, Beé kajakos duó röviddel a cél előtt beborult a vízbe, s így kiesett.
később:
5000 m-es döntők 16:35 ó

* vasárnap:
500 m-es döntők 10:15 ó
200 m-es döntők 12:30 ó
váltó előfutamok 15 ó
váltó döntők 15:55* ó​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>

*Női vízilabda Vk - Hatodik a magyar válogatott*
2010. 08. 22. 09.04


<RIGHT> 



*


A hatodik helyen végzett a magyar női vízilabda-válogatott az újzélandi Világkupán.
*​*
*Petrovics Mátyás csapata, amely a hazaiak szombati legyőzésével már biztosította helyét a jövő évi világbajnokságon, vasárnap jó játékkal, szoros mérkőzésen, büntetőkkel maradt alul a vb-ezüstérmes kanadaiakkal szemben.

*"Nagy meccs volt, ma is nagyon jól játszottunk. Végig remekül küzdöttek a lányok, és nem csak partiban voltunk a vb-ezüstérmessel, hanem a végén még nekünk állt a zászló. Sajnos fél perccel a mérkőzés vége előtt kaptunk egy nem egészen szabályos gólt, amire még épp tudtunk válaszolni, hogy döntetlenre mentsük - értékelte a mérkőzést a szövetségi kapitány a válogatott honlapján, az nvv-hu oldalon. - Dicséretet érdemel a csapat, hogy nem eresztett ki, hanem a legjobb játékot mutatta a tornán. Remélem, tudunk regenerálódni, hogy át tudjuk menteni ezt a formát az Európa-bajnokságra".*

*Eredmények:
* * az 5. helyért:
Kanada-Magyarország 18-16 - büntetőkkel (5-3, 1-2, 2-2, 2-3, 1-2, 2-1, 5-3)*​*​​*a 7. helyért:

Görögország - Új-Zéland 16-8
a 3. helyért: 
Kína-Oroszország 11-9
döntő:
Egyesült Államok-Ausztrália 6-3

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Storcz Botond elégedett, némi hiányérzettel*
2010. 08. 23. 09.20​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Elégedetten értékelte csapata teljesítményét Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány, miután a magyar válogatott - felülmúlva a szakvezető várakozásait - 6 arany-, 5 ezüst- és 1 bronzéremmel zárta a vasárnap befejeződött poznani kajak-kenu világbajnokságot, s ezzel az élen végzett a nemzetek közötti versenyben.*​ 
Az olimpiai számokat tekintve 3-3-1 volt a mérleg. A szakember ugyanakkor nem titkolta, hogy a férfi kajak szakággal kapcsolatban maradt benne jó adag hiányérzet.​ 
*"Ha egészében nézzük a szereplést, akkor elégedettek lehetünk, viszont a férfi kajak szakág teljesítménye elég nagy foltot hagy a sportág zászlaján* - mondta az MTI-nek. - *Főleg a sikeres Eb után fájó ez az eredmény. Azt nem mondom, hogy méltatlan a szakághoz, de az biztos, hogy bizonyos dolgokon a jövőben változtatni kell. Biztosan több összetevője van a kudarcoknak, most az összes rossz jött, ami jöhetett."*​ 
A férfi kajakosok öt ötkarikás számából mindössze egyben jutott be a döntőbe a magyar hajó, igaz, ott, K-2 1000 m-en a Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos duó csak centikkel maradt le a győzelemről.
A többiekről szólva Storcz azt mondta: az egész női kajakos csapatot dicséret illeti, különösen Janics Natasát, aki öt számban indult, és három arany-, valamint két ezüstérmével az egész világbajnokság legeredményesebb versenyzője lett. A férfiak közül a Kammerer, Vereckei kettős mellett a szintén másodikként zárt kenus Vajda Attilát, továbbá az egy kilométeren harmadik, fiatal Tóth Márton, Mike Róbert kenu kettest és a 200-on hetedik Kovács Gergelyt emelte ki.
Az olimpiai mérleggel kapcsolatban a szövetségi kapitány úgy fogalmazott: valószínűleg mindenki kiegyezne egy ilyen szerepléssel Londonban, de hátradőlésre nincs ok, hiszen a rajtig még két év hátravan.​ 
*Jövőre Szegeden rendezik a síkvízi kajak-kenu világbajnokságot, ahol már ötkarikás kvótákért szállnak vízre a versenyzők.*​ 


*Kajak-kenu vb - Janics egyesben és Kováccsal párosban is megvédte címét 200 m-en*
2010. 08. 22. 15.54 ​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Két aranyérmet nyertek a magyarok a 200 m-es táv vasárnapi döntőiben a poznani kajak-kenu világbajnokságon.*​ 
Janics Natasa címvédőhöz méltó versenyzéssel győzött a kajak egyesek versenyében, s egyben visszavágott Inna Oszipenko-Radomskának, akitől délelőtt, 500 m-en kikapott. Ezúttal az ukrán lett a második. 
Janics aztán az eredményhirdetést követően rohant vissza társához, Kovács Katalinhoz, akivel a tíz perccel később rajtoló párosversenyben szintén tavalyi győzelmük megismétlésére készültek. Később kiderült, a szűk időbeosztás nem okozott gondot, ugyanis a magyar duó - sokadszorra igazolva klasszisát - hatalmas fölénnyel nyerte a számot. Kovács ezzel immár pályafutása 29. vb-elsőségét gyűjtötte be.​ 
*"Nagyon örülök mindhárom aranyérmemnek, bár az 500 méter egyes ezüstje miatt kicsit csalódott vagyok - mondta Janics, aki még a később sorra kerülő váltóban is szerephez jut. - Abban a döntőben nagyon küzdöttem a hínárokkal, az utolsó száz méteren kétszer is beléjük akadtam. Nagyon kihajtottam magam, +meghaltam+ a végére, ezért is volt jó, hogy négyesben aztán a csajok nagyon tolták alám a hajót, szinte alig kellett eveznem. Kétszázon minden remekül ment, egyesben és párosban is nagyon jók voltunk."*​ 
A kenusoknál Kovács Gergely hetedik lett 200 m-en, a női döntőt Marschalkó Alexandrával később rendezik. Utóbbi szám először szerepel a vb programjában​ 

*Kajak-kenu vb - Kovács Katalin*
2010. 08. 22. 13.48 ​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*A négyes tagjaként vasárnap, Poznanban 28. világbajnoki címét gyűjtötte be, ezzel e tekintetben minden idők legeredményesebb női kajakosává lépett elő Kovács Katalin, aki aztán a kora délutáni programban 200-on is győzött párosban.*​ 
*Kovács Katalin:*
--------------
*Születési idő és hely: 1976.02.29., Budapest *
Klubja: Domino Honvéd​ 
*világversenyeken szerzett aranyérmei:*​ 
*olimpia* (2): K-2 500 m (2004, 2008)
*vb *(28) - K-1 500 m (2002, 2003, 2007, 2009), K-1 1000 m (2002, 2003, 2007, 2009), K-2 500 m (2005, 2006, 2009), K-2 1000 m (2005, 2006), K-4 500 m (1999, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2006, 2009, 2010), K-4 1000 m (2006), K-2 200 m (2005, 2006, 2010), K-4 200 m (1998, 1999, 2001, 2003, 2006)
*Az Eb-ken 22-szer lett aranyérmes.*​ 



*Tornagyőztes a Kemény-csapat* 
2010. 08. 22. 12.58​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*A magyar férfi vízilabda-válogatott nyerte a Vodafone Kupáért első alkalommal kiírt nemzetközi tornát, miután a vasárnapi befejező játéknapon - az olaszok (9-8) és a németek (15-9) után - két góllal a spanyolok legjobbjait is legyőzte a Margitszigeten. A diadal azért is fontos, mert a riválisok mindegyike ott lesz az egy hét múlva rajtoló zágrábi Európa-bajnokságon is.*​ 

*Eredmény:*
*Magyarország-Spanyolország 9-7 (3-2, 2-1, 2-4, 2-0)*
--------------------------------------------------- 
a magyar góldobók: Varga Dénes, Madaras, Hosnyánszky 2-2, Hárai, Kis G., Vámos 1-1​ 
A 2007-ben világbajnoki bronzérmes, 2009-ben vb-második ibériaiak ellen az 1924-es első összecsapás óta vasárnap a 98. mérkőzését játszotta a magyar nemzeti együttes, amely - a 9 döntetlen és 22 vereség mellett, tovább javítva eddigi mérlegét - 67. alkalommal diadalmaskodott a spanyolok felett. A kupaelsőséget jelentő siker egy szép sorozat folytatását is jelentette, hiszen a spanyolok pólós armadája 2002 óta nem tudott nyerni Kemény Dénes legénységével szemben. Most sem sikerült neki.​ 
A Hajós uszodában ragyogó napsütéses időben rendezett vasárnap déli meccsen sajátos ritmusban kezdettől a hazai gárda vezetett. Madaras Norbert akciógólja után Hárai Balázs centerezett remekül (2-0), Hosnyánszky Norbert elhajlásos bombája (3-1), majd - már a második negyedben - Kis Gábor húzása (4-2), s a nagyszünet előtt a Hosnyánszkyhoz és Kishez hasonlatosan 100. válogatottságát ünneplő Varga Dénes jó hat méterről a felső sarokba küldött lökete (5-3) jelentett rendre kétgólos előnyt Kemény Dénes olimpiai bajnoki címvédő együttese számára.
A pihenőt követően azonban a szívós vendégek egyenlítettek, méghozzá úgy, hogy 5-5-re a magyarból lett spanyol center, Szirányi Balázs alakította az állást. Ez mintha a hazai játékosokat paprikázta volna fel, mert Varga Dénes megint a hálóba bombázott, a fiatal balkezes Vámos Márton pedig a bal felső sarkot vette be nem kevésbé látványos módon (7-5). A különbség viszont sehogyan sem akart háromgólosra duzzadni, sőt megint "ikszre" módosult a meccsmutató (7-7). 
A döntés a negyedik negyedre maradt, amelyben a magyarok kaptak hamarabb lábra: megúszás végén Madaras centizte ki a jobb felső sarkot (8-7), az okkal megítélt ötméterest pedig Hosnyánszky értékesítette biztos kézzel, így megint meglett a "szokványdifferencia" (9-7). Ráadásul Szécsi Zoltán háromszoros olimpiai bajnokhoz méltóan büntetőt hárított bő egy perccel a dudaszó előtt, összességében biztossá téve a magyar győzelmet, ezzel pedig a tornaelsőséget.​ 

*Kemény Dénes szövetségi kapitány:*
"Úgy gondolom, helyén kell kezelni ezt az Eb előtti győzelmünket, ahogy nekünk, a többieknek is felkészülési torna volt a Vodafone Kupa. Ezzel együtt természetesen öröm, hogy elsők lettünk, ez járt a szponzornak, a közönségnek, mi igyekeztünk a pillanatnyi állapotunkhoz képest a legjobbat nyújtani. A folytatás? A spanyolok itt maradnak, s két napig velünk gyakorolnak, aztán kis pihenő, majd pénteken utazás Zágrábba, ahol a házigazda horvátokkal játszunk edzőmeccset, vasárnap pedig már Európa-bajnoki csoportmérkőzésen a németekkel kezdünk."​ 
Az utolsó játéknap másik találkozóján:
Németország-Olaszország 10-8 (2-2, 3-1, 3-0, 2-5)​ 
pénteki eredmények:
*Magyarország-Olaszország 9-8 (2-3, 3-1, 2-1, 2-3)*
Németország-Spanyolország 8-7 (1-2, 2-2, 2-1, 3-2)​ 
szombati eredmények:
*Magyarország-Németország 15-9 (6-2, 4-1, 4-3, 1-3)*
Spanyolország-Olaszország 10-8 (3-3, 2-0, 2-3, 3-2)​ 
*A torna végeredménye: 1. Magyarország 9 pont,* 2. Németország 6, 3. Spanyolország 3, 4. Olaszország 0​ 

*"Az én koromban már nem nagyon kell ugrálni" - interjú Cseh Lászlóval*​ 
Még csak huszonnégy éves, Cseh László mégis úgy érzi, a mostani győzelmekért koránál fogva sokkal jobban meg kellett küzdenie, mint négy évvel ezelőtt. A margitszigeti úszó-Eb-n mindkét számában aranyérmet nyert sportolónak ma már kevésbé fontosak az időeredmények, a sikerhez mentálisan kell legyőznie a mezőnyt, és már nem csak a medencében küzd az ellenfelekkel.​ 
*Kívülről minden olyan könnyűnek tűnt a négyszáz vegyes döntőjében*. 
Az lehet, de belülről cseppet sem. Az első kétszáz nagyon nehéz volt.​ 
*Mi volt a taktikája?* 
Mentálisan kell legyőznöm a mezőnyt, és ez úgy sikerül, ha az elején egyértelművé teszem, itt és ma csak én nyerhetek. Ennek megfelelően mindig nagyon megnyomom az első kétszázat, most is így tettem.​ 
*Az időeredménnyel, a 4:10,95-tel mennyire elégedett? *
Olyan nagyon nem, lehetett volna jobb is, de most ennyi is elegendő volt a győzelemhez. Az én koromban már nem nagyon kell ugrálni, győzni kell, és kész.​ 
*Összességében milyen érzésekkel zárta az Eb-t?* 
Száz százalékig elégedett vagyok.​ 
*Ezt a négyszáz vegyest két-három testhossz előnnyel nyerte, lehetett erre számítani?* 
Az előzetes időeredmények alapján azért lehetett, persze. De senki se higgye, hogy annyira könnyű verseny volt. El kellett húznom a többiektől az elején, és ez rengeteget kivett belőlem, utána már csak őrizni kellett az előnyömet.​ 
*Eszébe jutott, hogy beérte Darnyi Tamást az Európa-bajnoki aranyérmek számában? Már ön is nyolcnál jár összesítésben*. 
Ezzel egyáltalán nem foglalkoztam, kizárólag az motivált, hogy én lehessek a legjobb.​ 
*Mi kell ahhoz, hogy valaki négyszer egymás után a legjobb legyen Európában, ugyanabban a számban? (négyszáz vegyesen 2004, 2006, 2008, 2010)* 
Sok edzés kell hozzá, az biztos, aztán a tehetség sem árt, és az is kell, hogy fejben is folyamatosan ott legyen az ember. Most már nemcsak a medencében kell megküzdeni az ellenfelekkel, hanem a medenceparton is, itt van például az a lélektani hadviselés, amit Markus Rogan folytat ellenem. Szóval, nagyon észnél kell lennem.​ 



*Vasárnap délelőtt azt mondta, valami nem stimmelt az előfutamban. Bármi is volt az, úgy tűnik, sikerült kijavítani.* 
Valóban, délelőtt nem volt meg ez a jó érzésem, bár az is igaz, nem úsztam ki magam teljesen. Ez az esti úszás már egészen jó volt, a gyorson ki is engedtem egy kicsit, nem volt szükség arra, hogy kiússzam a lelkemet.​ 
*Ezt a 4:10,95-ös időt hová helyezhetjük? Lehet ez egy üzenet az amerikai riválisoknak?* 
Ryan Lochte 4:09,98-cal győzött pár hete, én ennél egy másodperccel gyengébbet úsztam, ami azért nem olyan rossz. De lehetne sokkal jobb is. Majd legközelebb biztosan fogok ennél sokkal jobbat is úszni.​ 
*Fontosak még az időeredmények?* 
Hát, azt hiszem, elértem már egy olyan kort, amikor nem annyira fontosak, sokkal inkább a helyezések. Lassan átvándorlok abba a korosztályba, ahol a győzelmek, az érmek jelentik a lényeget.​ 



*2015-ben itthon lehet egy világbajnokság, ehhez mit szól?* 
Remek, nagyszerű, én lennék a legboldogabb, ha mi rendeznénk azt a vb-t, de valószínűleg azon már nem indulok négyszáz vegyesen, sőt, már semmilyen számban. Először éljem túl ezt az évet, és azt gondoljunk majd a következőre.​ 
*Könnyen megy a motiváció fenntartása?* 
Igazából nincs gondom ezzel, úgy kell odakoncentrálnom a számokra, hogy tudjam, én vagyok a bajnok, engem akar mindenki legyőzni, és mindenkinek van is egy elvárása felém. És ezt is fel kell dolgozni valahogyan.​ 
*És mi a helyzet a saját elvárásával önmaga felé?* 
Természetesen az a legnagyobb. Meg hát hazai közönség előtt nem lehet megengedni azt, hogy egy külföldi megverjen.​ 
*Rengeteg érmet nyert már a pályafutása során. A mostani két aranyérmet hová helyezi a sorban?* 
Mindegyik érmem nagyon fontos és nagyon kedves a szívemnek, mert roppant keményen megdolgoztam értük. Azért ez a kettő különleges helyet foglal el, mert hazai közönség előtt nyertem ezeket. Úgy érzem, hogy ez egy sokkal keményebb, sokkal nehezebb verseny volt, mint négy évvel ezelőtt - már csak azért is, mert közben négy évet öregedtem.​ 

*Challange Vitorlás Teljesítmény Vízitúrára*

<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD class=left>Időpont:</TD><TD>2010. szeptember 04 - 2010. szeptember 05</TD></TR><TR><TD class=left>Helyszín:</TD><TD>Balaton</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Több mint 700 hajó indult a IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta 2010-es szezonjában!*
2010. 08. 24. 08.35


<RIGHT> 






*Remek versenyhétvégével zárult a IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta versenysorozat, amely a 2010-es esztendőben végül négy helyszínen fogadta a vitorlázás szerelmeseit. **Badacsony, Szigliget, Balatonaliga és Balatonlelle volt házigazda, és a versenyhétvégék során - összességében - öt túraversenyen és négy pályaversenyen mérhették össze tudásukat a résztvevők. A versenyzők, a szervezők és a támogatók előzetes várakozásait is felülmúlták az idei adatok, hiszen összesen 707 hajó indult a versenyhétvégéken, és bár a túraversenyek népszerűsége megkérdőjelezhetetlen, nagyon kellemes meglepetés volt, hogy a pályaversenyekre is nagyon sokan jelentkeztek.*

A szervezők legnagyobb örömére, nagyon sokan döntöttek úgy, hogy az államalapítás ünnepét a vízen, versenykörülmények közepette ünneplik meg. Kilencvennyolc hajó nevezett ugyanis a IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta augusztus 20-i futamára, amely a hagyományos Balaton Regatta díjak és pontok mellett, a II. Nemzeti Nagydíjért is zajlott. A Balatonlelle-Révfülöp-Balatonboglár-Balatonlelle táv leküzdése nem ütközött különösebb akadályokba, ugyanis remek szél fogadta a résztvevőket, akik közül a leggyorsabb hajónak mindössze 57 percre volt szüksége az útvonal teljesítéséhez. A győztes hajó a Gardazzura libera lett, amely Simo Béla kormányzásával, tizenhárom perccel előbb érkezett a célba, mint az abszolút második helyezettje a Random (Török Tamás), valamint tizennégy perccel a harmadik helyezett Sfinx (Lange Péter) előtt.

A II. Nemzeti Nagydíjat tehát a Gardazzura csapata nyerte, amely Balatonboglár városának is dicsőséget szerzett, kormányosának, Simo Bélának köszönhetően. Ezen a versenyen a legtöbb hajót Balatonlelle kikötője nevezte, amiért a kikötő, valamint a kikötő kapitánya, Kiss Attila is díjat vehetett át, ugyanúgy, mint a legtöbb hajót nevező kikötő legeredményesebb hajója, amely a Random lett, Török Tamás vezetésével.

A sikeres pénteki nap után, a szombati Balaton Regatta túra-futamra, amelyen külön küzdelem zajlott a III. Autós Nagydíjért, 96 hajó adta le a nevezését, míg a délutáni pályaversenyen 76-an vettek részt. A Gardazzura legénysége nem hibázott, „elbírta a rá nehezedő nyomást” és magabiztos vitorlázással tették fel az I-re a pontot, megnyerve a szombati versenyt is. Az abszolút második helyén az Irokéz (70-es cirkáló) végzett, a harmadikon pedig a Madicken (Dehler) futott be a célba.

A pályaversenyt Yardstick I-ben a Géza, Yardstick II-ben a Gé., Yardstick III-ban pedig a Blue Fly nyerte.
A IV. UNIQA Balaton Regatta 2010-es szezonját Yardstick I-ben a Kék Fény nyerte, a Kepi és a Madárka előtt, Yardstick II-ben a Dolce Vita zárt az élen, megelőzve a Pilsner Úr és az Albatros nevű hajót, míg Yardstick III-ban Soczi, Blue Fly, Dudu lett a végső sorrend. A pályaversenyek 2010-es összesítésében: Yardstick I-ben a Kék Fény, Yardstick II-ben a Dolce Vita, Yardstick III-ban pedig a Soczi legénysége állhatott a dobogó legfelső fokára.




A III. Autós Nagydíjon – többek között – Tóth Imre is ott volt az egyik hajó fedélzetén. A tavaly még a gyorsasági motoros vb 250 köbcentis géposztályában versenyző, idén pedig a Supersport világbajnokságon bizonyító magyar motoros remekül érezte magát, bár mint elmondta, ő leginkább a motorcsónakokat kedveli. „Elképesztő volt részt venni a versenyen, igyekeztem aktív lenni a fedélzeten. Kaptam néhány feladatot, de nekem a sportággal való ismerkedés jegyében zajlott ez a nap. A precizitás és az összeszokottság lenyűgöző volt, de nekem a sebesség



azért nagyon hiányzott. A pályafutásával kapcsolatos kérdésre elmondta: „a következő futam a Nürburgringen lesz és szeretnék jól szerepelni, ami az én esetemben az első tízbe kerülést jelentheti. Sokat változtattunk a motoron és remélem az újítások, az új állítások megfelelőek lesznek és eredményesek leszünk a következő futamon.” 
Megható és lenyűgöző volt az érdeklődés Pegán Zoltánnal kapcsolatban. Hazánk mozgássérült sportolója, aki vitorlázásban világbajnok lett Angliában, bemutatta hajóját, amit ki is lehetett próbálni. Versenyzők, érdeklődők, gyermekek és versenyzők álltak sorban azért, hogy beszélhessenek a kiváló sportemberrel, valamint, hogy testközelből éljék át, hogy milyen vezetni Pegán Zoltán speciális hajóját.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Kemény Dénes elődöntőbe jutást vár az Eb-n*
2010. 08. 25. 13.24


<RIGHT> 






*Kemény Dénes arra számít, hogy a magyar férfi vízilabda-válogatott a vasárnap kezdődő zágrábi Európa-bajnokságon csoportjából bekerül az elődöntőbe.*

Az olimpiai bajnoki címvédő együttes szövetségi kapitánya erről szerdán beszélt a Margitszigeten azt követően, hogy csapata a sajtó számára nyilvános edzést tartott a Széchy-uszoda medencéjében.
* "Előreléptünk az utóbbi tíz napban, motiváltabbak lettünk, s olyan állapotban vagyunk, hogy képesek vagyunk bárkit megverni - jelentette ki Kemény Dénes. - Ehhez persze az is kell, hogy elkerüljük a banális hibákat, amelyeket a felkészülési meccseken elkövettünk. Az Eb-n minden csoportmérkőzés jelentős, a lényeg, hogy egyet se veszítsünk el, akkor egyenesen benn vagyunk a legjobb négy között, ott meg majd meglátjuk, hogyan tovább."* 
A pénteki útrakelés előtt a szakvezető 16 játékosnak vezényelt tréninget, amelyen részt vett a bővebb keret három tagja is, a horvátországi kontinensbajnokságon viszont csak 13 játékos szerepelhet.
Ott volt a gyakorláson a magyar nemzeti együttes által megnyert hétvégi Vodafone Kupáról még hiányzó Biros Péter csapatkapitány is, aki elmondta, hogy gyakorlatilag teljesen kigyógyult a gyaníthatóan allergiás megbetegedéséből, s nincs akadálya zágrábi játékának.

Kemény Dénes segítője, a válogatottságtól már visszavonult, de ősztől klubszinten változatlanul Olaszországban, a Pro Reccónál pólózó háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Benedek Tibor nem vállalkozott jóslásra az Eb-t illetően, azt viszont leszögezte, hogy az utóbbi időben sokat javult a válogatott.
* "Remélem, még tovább is tudunk javulni"* - tette hozzá.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Doppingvétség miatt tiltott el három úszót a FINA*
2010. 08. 26. 14.31


<RIGHT> 






*Három úszót tiltott el doppingvétség miatt különböző időtartamra a sportágat irányító FINA illetékes testülete.*

A lausanne-i központú nemzetközi szövetség csütörtöki bejelentése szerint a brazil Daynara de Paula hat hónapig nem versenyezhet, mivel márciusban kétszer is pozitív tesztet produkált, a verdikt szerint a vízhajtó szerek közé tartozó furoszemidet használt Medellinben, az idei Dél-amerikai Játékokon.
Az ausztrál Ryan Napoleonra 3 havi kényszerszünet vár amiatt, hogy a szintén a tilalmi listán szereplő, Formoterol nevű asztmasprayt használta.

A leghosszabb ideig - egy évig - a spanyol Sergio Garcia Ortiz nem állhat rajthoz úszóversenyeken, mivel 18 hónapon belül három alkalommal is elmulasztotta a doppingvizsgálatot. Az úgynevezett whereabout, a holléti nyilvántartási kötelezettség ellenére nem volt elérhető az általa előre megadott helyen és időpontban, ami a doppingolással egyenértékű vétségnek számít
.
* Mindhárom úszó eltiltása augusztus 20-tól él.
*​*
*<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*Péntektől a sárkányhajósoké Szeged*
2010. 08. 26. 12.31


<RIGHT> 






*Közel háromezer versenyző, a felnőttek mellett az ifjúsági és a master kategóriában induló csapatok, valamint cégek, települések és civil közösségek egységei is rajthoz állnak a sárkányhajó-világbajnokságon, amely péntektől vasárnapig tart Szegeden, a Maty-éri olimpiai központban.*

Kozmann György, a magyar válogatott csapatkapitánya csütörtökön, a Tisza-parti városban tartott sajtótájékoztatón közölte: 15 ország küldöttsége már meg is érkezett a csongrádi megyeszékhelyre, így a nemzetközi mezőny teljessé vált.
Kozmann köszönetet mondott a poznani síkvízi világbajnokságon szerepelt válogatott kenusoknak – köztük az ezüstérmes Vajda Attilának és a hetedik helyezett Kovács Gergelynek -, hogy a jól megérdemelt pihenés helyett az újabb versenyt választották, s már a hétfői és keddi edzéseken is részt vettek.

A sajtótájékoztatón Botka László polgármester és Baráth Etele, a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség elnöke szándéknyilatkozatot írt alá arról, hogy a Tisza-parti város önkormányzata támogatja a 2011-es kajak-kenu-vb megrendezését a Maty-éri pályán. Botka László kijelentette: a város számára fontos, hogy 1998 és 2006 után harmadik alkalommal adhat otthont a legsikeresebb magyar sportág világbajnokságának, ezért azt javasolja majd a város közgyűlésének, hogy az önkormányzat 50 millió forinttal járuljon hozzá a költségekhez.

* A polgármester köszöntötte a poznani vb-n szerepelt válogatott dobogós szegedi tagjait, a három arany- és két ezüstérmet szerző Janics Natasát, valamint a kenu egyes 1000 méteren második helyezett Vajda Attilát és edzőiket.
*​*
*
*Idén már nem lesz Balaton-átúszás*
2010. 08. 26. 12.24


<RIGHT> 
*



*


*A kedvezőtlen időjárás miatt szombaton sem rendezik meg a 29. Coca-Cola Balaton-átúszást, melyet egyúttal töröltek az idei programból a szervezők.*

A meteorológiai szakemberek véleménye alapján a hétvége időjárása a Balaton térségében hűvös, csapadékos és erősen szeles lesz. A szervezőbizottság ezért csütörtökön a vízirendészettel egyetértésben úgy határozott, hogy a versenyt nem bonyolítja le, amely így 2010-ben elmarad. A jövő évi Balaton-átúszás első időpontjának július 16-át jelölték ki.

Idén háromszor kellett a halasztás mellett dönteni, eredetileg ugyanis július 24-én, majd augusztus 1-jén tartották volna meg a Révfülöp és Balatonboglár közötti 5,2 km-es viadalt.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*Sárkányhajó vb - Biztató formában vannak a mieink*
2010. 08. 27. 19.18 


<RIGHT> 






*Jó formában vannak a magyarok a Szegeden zajló sárkányhajó világbajnokságon - derült ki a viadal első napján.*​*​*Pénteken az 500 és 200 méteres elő- és időfutamokat bonyolították le Szegeden. "Ahogy arra számítottunk az oroszok lesznek itt is a legnagyobb riválisaink, de mi sem panaszkodhatunk a formánkra" - mondta a Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálatának Kozmann György, a sárkányhajó-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.
Szombaton már éremért eveznek a mieink, 500 méteren dobogóra állhat a válogatottunk. "Esélyesek vagyunk az éremszerzésre. Remélem, hogy hazai pályán sikerül majd megelőzni az orosz csapatot" - nyilatkozta Kozmann. Ebben a számban a tajvani Világjátékokon ezüstérmet szerzett a magyar válogatott, a mieink előtt az oroszok végeztek.
A magyar válogatottban ezúttal is vannak a síkvízi szakosztályból ismert klasszisok, többek között az olimpiai bajnok Vajda Attila is sárkányhajóba ült.
XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Vízilabda Eb - A program*
2010. 08. 27. 16.00 


<RIGHT> 



*


Vasárnap kezdődik és szeptember 11-én, szombaton ér véget a 29. férfi és 13. női vízilabda Európa-bajnokság Zágrábban, ahol mindkét magyar válogatott érdekelt.
*​*
*
* A csoportbeosztások:
férfiak:
*A csoport: Montenegró, Horvátország, Olaszország, Románia, Spanyolország, Törökország
*B csoport: Szerbia, MAGYARORSZÁG, Németország, Görögország, Oroszország, Macedónia* 
* nők:
*A csoport: Oroszország, Horvátország, Görögország, Olaszország
*B csoport: Spanyolország, MAGYARORSZÁG, Hollandia, Németország
*
* A teljes program: 
férfiak:
augusztus 29., vasárnap:
*10 ó: Törökország-Románia
11:30 ó: Oroszország-Macedónia
*13 ó: MAGYARORSZÁG-Németország
*16:30 ó: Szerbia-Görögország
18 ó: Olaszország-Spanyolország
20:40 ó: Montenegró-Horvátország

*augusztus 30., hétfő:
*10 ó: Németország-Oroszország
11:30 ó: Spanyolország-Románia
13 ó: Olaszország-Montenegró
*16:30 ó: Szerbia-MAGYARORSZÁG
*18 ó: Görögország-Macedónia
20:40 ó: Horvátország-Törökország

* augusztus 31., kedd: szünnap
*
* szeptember 1., szerda:*
10 ó: Oroszország-Szerbia
11:30 ó: Törökország-Olaszország
13 ó: Macedónia-Németország
*16:30 ó: MAGYARORSZÁG-Görögország
*18 ó: Románia-Horvátország
20:40 ó: Montenegró-Spanyolország

* szeptember 2., csütörtök: szünnap
*
* szeptember 3., péntek:
*10 ó: Szerbia-Macedónia
11:30 ó: Montenegró-Törökország
*13 ó: MAGYARORSZÁG-Oroszország
*16:30 ó: Görögország-Németország
18 ó: Olaszország-Románia
20:40 ó: Spanyolország-Horvátország

* szeptember 4., szombat: szünnap

szeptember 5., vasárnap:
*10 ó: Szerbia-Németország
11:30 ó: Oroszország-Görögország
13 ó: Törökország-Spanyolország
*16:30 ó: MAGYARORSZÁG-Macedónia
*18 ó: Románia-Montenegró
20:40 ó: Olaszország-Horvátország

* szeptember 6., hétfő: szünnap
*
* szeptember 7., kedd:
* helyosztók a 9-12. helyért:
13 ó: A5-B6 (QF1)
15 ó: A6-B5 (QF2)
* keresztbejátszások az elődöntőért:
*17:45 ó: A2-B3 (QF3)
20:40 ó: A3-B2 (QF4)

* szeptember 8., szerda: szünnap
*
* szeptember 9., csütörtök:
helyosztó:
*10 ó: QF1 vesztese-QF2 vesztese a 11. helyért
a 7-10. helyért:
12 ó: QF1 győztese-B4 (SF1)
14 ó: QF2 győztese-A4 (SF2)
a döntőbe jutásért:
17:45 ó: QF4 győztese-A1 (SF3)
20:40 ó: QF3 győztese-B1 (SF4)

* szeptember 10., péntek:
helyosztók:
*10 ó: SF1 vesztese-SF2 vesztese a 9. helyért
12 ó: SF1 győztese-SF2 győztese a 7. helyért
14 ó: QF3 vesztese-QF4 vesztese az 5. helyért

* szeptember 11., szombat:
*17:45 ó: SF3 vesztese-SF4 vesztese a 3. helyért
*20:40 ó: döntő

* nők:
* augusztus 31., kedd:
*15 ó: Spanyolország-Németország
*16:30 ó: Hollandia-MAGYARORSZÁG 
*18 ó: Horvátország-Oroszország
19:30 ó: Görögország-Olaszország

* szeptember 2., csütörtök:* 
15 ó: Hollandia-Németország
16:30 ó: Görögország-Oroszország
18 ó: Horvátország-Olaszország
*19:30 ó: Spanyolország-MAGYARORSZÁG 
*
* szeptember 4., szombat: 
15 ó: Németország-MAGYARORSZÁG 
*16:30 ó: Spanyolország-Hollandia
18 ó: Horvátország-Görögország
19:30 ó: Oroszország-Olaszország

* szeptember 6., hétfő: 
helyosztó a 7. helyért: 
*15:30 ó: A4-B4
* keresztbejátszások az elődöntőért:
*17:30 ó: A2-B3 (QF1) 
19:30 ó: B2-A3 (QF2)

*szeptember 7., kedd: szünnap
*
* szeptember 8., szerda:
helyosztó az 5. helyért: 
*15:30 ó: QF1 vesztese-QF2 vesztese
a döntőbe jutásért:
17:30 ó: QF2 győztese-A1 (SF1)
19:30 ó: QF1 győztese-B1 (SF2)

*szeptember 9., csütörtök: szünnap
*
* szeptember 10., péntek: 
*17:30 ó: SF1 vesztese-SF2 vesztese a 3. helyért
*20 ó: döntő
xlsport*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Sárkányhajó-vb - A poznani érmeseket ünnepelték a Maty-éren*
2010. 08. 28. 16.47 


<RIGHT> 



*


A sárkányhajó-világbajnokság keretében köszöntötték szombaton a Szeged melletti Maty-éri pályán a múlt heti, poznani síkvízi kajak-kenu vb-n érmet szerzett magyar versenyzőket.

*​*
*A hazai szövetség egyik kiemelt támogatója, az ünnepséget szervező T-Mobile tájékoztatása szerint hatalmas ünneplésben részesültek a lengyelországi dobogósok, közülük is a legnagyobb tapsot a város egyik kedvence, Janics Natasa, valamint csapattársa, Kovács Katalin kapta. Előbbi a magyar válogatott legsikeresebb versenyzője lett Poznanban három arany- és két ezüstérmével, utóbbi pedig múlt vasárnap óta - 29 sikerrel - vb-rekorder az elsőségek tekintetében.
A poznani éremgyűjtők sárkányhajóban közelítették meg a most zajló világbajnokság ünnepélyes eredményhirdetéseinek színhelyét, és ott sorakoztak fel, ahol a szegedi világversenyek legsikeresebb szereplőit szokták köszönteni.
A köszöntő szavak után a telekommunikációs cég nevében Tóth A. Péter szponzorációs vezető olyan Apple MacBook hordozható számítógépekkel ajándékozta meg Janics Natasát, Kovács Katalin, Csipes Tamarát, Kozák Danutát, Szabó Gabriellát, Vajda Attilát, Vereckei Ákost, Mike Róbertet, Tóth Mártont, Folláth Vivient, Hegyi Zomillát és Paksy Tímeát, mint amilyenekkel a múlt héten az úszó Eb dobogósait örvendeztették meg. A szintén éremszerző Benedek Dalma, Vad Ninetta és Kammerer Zoltán külföldi tartózkodása miatt nem lehetett ott a szombati ünnepségen, ők hazaérkezésük után veszik át ajándékukat.

* A magyar válogatott 6 arany-, 5 ezüst- és 1 bronzéremmel zárta a poznani kajak-kenu vb-t.*
​*Kozmann György: Mi nyertük az idegek harcát*
2010. 08. 28. 20.20


* <RIGHT> *
*



*
*A szegedi sárkányhajó-világbajnokságon szombaton három aranyat és egy ezüstöt nyertek a magyarok 500 méteren. A masters kategóriában a férfiak kezdték az aranyéremgyártást, majd férfi csapat egy ezüsttel zárt. A női válogatottat aztán kellőképpen feltüzelte a szakmai stáb, ennek meg is lett az eredménye, hiszen a lányok sem adták alább az aranynál. *

A legnagyobb csatát a mixben vívtuk az oroszokkal, és a mieink visszavágtak a sok ezüstéremért. Világbajnokságon ugyanis először szerzett aranyérmet a magyar válogatott ezen a távon.
A mixben lapátot ragadó Kozmann György szövetségi kapitány a Nemzeti Sportszövetség sajtószolgálatának elmondta, hogy ez valójában az idegek harca volt.
​
*"Közel öt percet csúszott a rajt a döntőben, mivel egy hajó nem állt be időben a rajtvonalhoz, miközben az összes többi rá várt. Hosszú, feszült perceket éltünk át, de a hajrát aztán mi bírtuk jobban, és legyőztük az oroszokat" - mondta Kozmann György.
*​*
*​*London 2012 - Felfújható tetőszerkezete lesz a vízilabda-uszodának*
2010. 08. 28. 10.25 


* <RIGHT> *
*



**


A szervezők megkapták az engedélyt, így felépülhet a 2012-es londoni ötkarikás játékok ideiglenes vízilabda-uszodája, amelynek felfújható lesz a tetőszerkezete.
*​*
*
Az Olimpiai Park déli részén álló vizes központ mellé álmodott, ezüstszínű létesítménynek ferde, hullámos teteje lesz, amelyet újrahasznosítható, felfújható PVC-párnákból alakítanak ki. 
A házigazdák szerint ez a megoldás különleges szigetelést biztosít majd az uszodának, és csökkenti a kondenzációt.

* "Ez az innovatív forma és könnyű szerkezet nagyszerűen fog festeni, emellett jól kiszolgálja majd a versenyzőket és a nézőket is" *- mondta az egyik illetékes, David Higgins.

A ötezer férőhelyes aréna építése a tervek szerint jövő tavasszal kezdődik és egy évvel később fejeződik be. Az olimpia után lebontják és részben vagy egészben máshol építik fel.
xlsport
​

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Vízilabda Eb - A magyar férfiválogatott legyőzte a németeket*
2010. 08. 29. 15.52


<RIGHT> 




*


A magyar férfi vízilabda-válogatott 2 góllal legyőzte a németek nemzeti együttesét vasárnap, a zágrábi Európa-bajnokság férfitornájának nyitónapi csoportmérkőzésén.
*​*
*
eredmény, B csoport, 1. játéknap:
*Magyarország-Németország 10-8 (3-3, 3-1, 3-1, 1-3) 
*--------------------------------------------------
a magyar góldobók: Biros 4, Madaras, Hosnyánszky, Varga Dániel, Szivós, Vámos, Hárai 1-1

Egy váratlan júliusi vereség után az azt követően játszott három meccsen már nem okoztak főfájást a németek, akiket az újabb előkészületi találkozókon - Szolnokon, Békéscsabán és a budapesti Vodafone Kupán egyaránt - magabiztosan gyűrt le a magyar csapat. A jó széria folytatását várták szurkolók és pólósok egyformán az Európa-bajnokságon is.
Ehhez képest a zágrábi összecsapáson a németek már az első támadásból eredményesek tudtak lenni. A háromszoros olimpiai bajnok csapatkapitány, az előbb emberelőnyből, majd megúszásból felettébb "találékony" Biros Péter két góljával azonban fordított Kemény Dénes legénysége. 2-2-nél viszont Varga Dénes ötméterest rontott, s a rivális visszavette a nyitónegyed végére a vezetést. A mesterhármast produkáló Biros gondoskodott az egyenlítésről (3-3). 
A második negyedben állva hagyta ellenfelét a magyar csapat: Madaras Norbert, a mezőny legjobbja, Biros (immár negyedszer!), majd Hosnyánszky Norbert villant, a nagyszünet előtt tellett csak szépítőgólra a németek részéről (6-4).
Öccse cserével történt végleges kiállításáért hatalmas góllal állt nemes bosszút Varga Dániel a harmadik negyed elején (7-4), Szivós Márton húzásának köszönhetően, majd az orrba vágott Madarast váltó 18 éves Vámos Márton jóvoltából a játékrész hajrájára ötre hízott az előny (9-4). 
Az utolsó szünet előtt és után a németek pillanatai következtek (9-7), ám mielőtt igazán veszélyessé válhatott volna a helyzet, Hárai Balázs volt jókor jó helyen egy emberelőny megjátszásakor (10-7). A labda nélküli adok-kapokban jártasabbnak tűnő németek kapaszkodni próbáltak, egy lépéssel még közelebb jöttek (10-8), de érdemben képtelenek voltak változtatni, nyert, ennél fogva biztató sikerrel kezdte az Eb-t a magyar válogatott. 
A Kemény-csapat legközelebb hétfőn játszik: 16:30 órától az örök rivális szerbek következnek.
*"Elégedett vagyok az eredménnyel - de csak azzal..."* - idézte Kemény Dénes szövetségi kapitányt az Eb honlapja.
Szécsi Zoltán, a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok kapus így nyilatkozott a magyar-német mérkőzés után:
*"Mindig nehéz egy tornán az első meccs, a legfontosabb, hogy a három pont megvan. Ám nyilvánvaló, hogy javulnunk kell, jobbat kell nyújtanunk, különösen holnap, Szerbia ellen."
*
* további eredmények: 
*A csoport: Románia-Törökország 12-6 (3-2, 3-2, 4-1, 2-1)
B csoport: Macedónia-Oroszország 10-9 (3-3, 2-2, 1-2, 4-2)

* később:
B csoport: 
*Szerbia-Görögország 16:30 ó
*A csoport:
*Olaszország-Spanyolország 18 ó
Montenegró-Horvátország 20:40 ó


*Két arany- és egy ezüst a felnőttek mérlege 500 méteren*
2010. 08. 29. 14.50 


<RIGHT> 






*Az 500 méteres versenyszámokban két arany- és egy ezüstérmet nyert a magyar felnőtt válogatott az MKB Sárkányhajó Világbajnokság második napján. 500-as vegyes számot a sportág története során először tudta megnyeri Magyarország.*

A szombati versenynap abszolút magyar fölényt hozott az MKB Sárkányhajó Világbajnokság második napján, amelyen 500 méteren avattak győzteseket.
A felnőtt mezőnyben fölényesen nyert női csapatunk, míg férfi egységünk az utolsó mindent eldöntő harmadik ütközet során sajnos nem bírt el a Makszim Opaljevet is soraiban tudó orosz hajóval. A sárkányhajós nemzet erejét mutató vegyes versenyszámban – itt 12 férfi és 8 női versenyző alkotja a csapatot - azonban a magyarok szenzációs győzelmet arattak, az utolsó métereken hagyták faképnél a nagy rivális orosz egységet. 
A magyar hajó tagjai felhőtlenül ünnepelték a nagy sikert. Csabai Edvin, egykori maratoni világbajnokunk majd kiugrott a hajóból örömében, a célba érve felállt a helyéről, s a mögötte ülők közé vetette magát. 
„Óriási verseny volt, az utolsó pillanatig kiélezett ütközet – mondta a parton a csapat egyik legrutinosabb tagja, Csabai Edvin. – Azért is örülünk annyira ennek a sikernek, mert még sosem nyertük meg ezt a számot a világbajnokságok története során. A fiúkban pedig buzgott a bizonyítási vágy az elveszített férfiverseny után.” 
Paksy Tímea, aki két aranyéremmel zárta a napot szintén boldogan nyilatkozott a versenyt követően. 
„Hihetetlenül boldog vagyok, jó érzés megélni, hogy csapatsportot lehet csinálni a kajak-kenuból, és mindenki elismeri a másik erőfeszítéseit. Amikor a női győzelem után feleveztünk, a fiúk sorfallal és nagy tapssal vártak minket” – magyarázta Paksy. 
A masters és junior kategóriában egyetlen aranyérmet sem engedtek ki a mieink a kezükből. Az olimpiai bajnok Foltán Lászlót is soraiban tudó férfi csapatunk visszavágott a németeknek a két évvel ezelőtt elszenvedett vereségért, míg a Vaskuti István által kormányzott női hajónk az Egyesült Államok csapatát győzte le a versenyben, ahogyan vegyes csapatunk is a legjobb lett. 
A juniorok között a férfiaknál három magyar egység küzdött meg az érmekért, míg a vegyes kategóriában a németek ellen arattak nagy sikert fiataljaink. Összesen tehát hét aranyéremmel zárta a döntők első napját Magyarország. 
A nap végén a mastersek közül négyen külön elismerésben részesültek: a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség itt köszöntötte az 1980-as moszkvai olimpián eredményesen szereplő versenyzőit, az olimpiai bajnok Foltán László, Vaskuti István kenupárost és a bronzérmes Rakusz Éva, Zakariás Mária kajakduót. 
A sárkányhajó Road Show céges versenyének világbajnoki döntőjét a győri Dragons Vízivilág nyerte meg a Paksi Atomerőmű és a MOL csapata előtt. 

Forrás: Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Fantasztikus! Tönkrevertük a szerbeket - Megtört a hatéves átok*​ 

*Fantasztikus, taktikus játékkal a magyar pólóválogatott 9-6-ra legyőzte Szerbiát az Európa-bajnokságon. A válogatott 2004 óta nem tudta megverni legnagyobb riválisát.*​ 
Pazar góllal nyitott a magyar válogatott, Hosnyánszky játszott pontosan Biroshoz, a kapitány pedig bevágta a játékszert. Alig pár másodperc múlva már újra egyenlő volt az állás, Filipovic lőtte be a szerbek első emberelőnyös helyzetét. A túloldalon szerencsére Varga Dánielnek is sikerült mindez, közeli emberelőnyös lökete a kapuba vánszorgott. A németek ellen Szécsi, most Nagy Viktor kezdett a kapuban a Kemény-csapatban, a Vasas portásának akadt is dolga az első negyedben, ám a hálóőr állta a sarat.​ 

És a védelem is jól zárt előtte: a második negyed elején Madaras blokkolt jól, majd újra Nagy védett szenzációsan. Madaras aztán a szerb kapu előtt is villant, okos pattintása a kapuba vágódott. Ahogy Filipovic lövése is, a balkezes nagyágyú löketét már nem tudta kitolni Nagy Viktor, és Udovicic lövését sem. A második negyed közepére így elillant a magyar előny.​ 
A nagyszünet után két pazar góllal nyitott a magyar csapat, Hosnyánszky majd Kis villant, 5-3-as előnynek tapsolhatott a szépszámú magyar publikum. Nagy Viktor egy őrült bravúrral jelezte ismét, remek formában van, majd jött egy Szívós-Madaras összjáték, és az újabb magyar gól: 6-3-ra meglógtunk. Majd növeltük is az előnyt, egy remek előnyös figura után Szívós lőtt újabb gólt. A magyar együttes parádés játékkal, 4-0-ra leiskolázta a harmadik negyedben a szerb gárdát.​ 
A záróakkordban ismét Nagy repkedett, Udovicsics lövését "szedte ki" a felső sarokból. A magyar csapat higgadt volt a medencében, nem úgy a szerbek, egy ütést nem vettek észre a sípmesterek, Kemény Dénes reklamált, amiért sárgalapot kapott.​ 
Filipovic aztán ismét megrázta magát, emberelőnyből leadott, balkezes suhintása a kapuba vágódott. Szerencsére Madaras Norbertté is, fórból megeresztett lövését nem lehetett védeni. A szerbek nem adták fel, Udovicic szerencsés gólt szerzett, majd Prlainovic is betalált ötméteresből, ám a magyar győzelem nem forgott veszélyben.
Sőt, Kis a végén még megtoldotta egy góllal a magyar gyűjteményt, a Kemény-csapat fantasztikus játékkal, 9-6-ra verte Szerbiát, így 2004 után ismét győzelemnek örülhetett.​ 

*Európa-bajnokság, Zágráb:*
*Magyarország – Szerbia 9-6 (2-1, 1-2, 4-0, 2-3)*​ 

*Gólok:* Biros 1, Varga Dániel 1, Madaras 3, Hosnyánszky 1, Kis G. 2, Szívós 1, ill. Filipovic 3, Udovicic 2, Prlainovic 1​ 


Saját véleményem:
A tönkreverés azért túlzás...., azért nem kell elszálni...., a végén nehogy keserü legyen a szőlő...(volt már ilyen)....azért örüljünk a győzelemnek...., *Gratula fiúk !!!!!*​ 

*Sárkányhajózás: VB vagy kamu vb volt Szegeden?*
2010. 08. 30. 20.54​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*'Kamu VB avagy a sportág megszégyenítése a kajakosok szegedi sárkányhajó rendezvényén'" címmel kapott szerkesztőségünk egy sajtóközleményt, a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetségtől.*​ 
_A sportolóink által szerzett nagyszerű érmekre és nemzetközi sikereire méltán büszke magyar sárkányhajózás ma meglehetősen viharos sportdiplomáciai napokat él át. A jelenleg Szegeden zajló, megtévesztően és helytelenül sárkányhajó világbajnokságnak nevezett rendezvényen néhány ország kajak-kenusaiból, érdeklődőkből összeállított csapatok mérkőznek, és egyes számokban összesen négy induló csapat közül választanak világbajnokot. A más számokban szereplő, kizárólag magyar legénységek versenye pedig nyilvánvalóan örvendetes magyar „érmet” hoz majd. A jogsértő és akkreditált sportolóinkat megszégyenítő rendezvényre milliókat költenek, az eseményeket hatalmas médiavisszhang, marketingtevékenység és tüzijáték kíséri, miközben az árvízsújtotta, nehézségekkel küzdő országunk becsülettel küzdő sárkányhajós sportolói és hivatalos sportszövetségei – beleértve a nemzetközi szervezeteket is - értetlenül állnak a történtek előtt._
_Az EDBF által megrendezett amszterdami Európa Bajnokság után mindössze két héttel hazánkban megtévesztően sárkányhajó világbajnokságról szólnak a híradások, az IDBF által kiírt, egyedüli hivatalos Sárkányhajó Világbajnokságra jövő évben az amerikai kontinensen kerül majd sor. A jelenlegi szegedi események ebben a formában nem hivatalos versenyek, nem nevezhetőek sárkányhajó világbajnokságnak, ennél fogva minden sárkányhajós szakember és sportoló értelemszerűen elhatárolódik a médiában elhangzott valótlanságoktól és a rendezvényen való aktív részvételtől. Mindeközben az IDBF kiemelten foglakozik a magyar helyzettel a nemzetközi sportfórumokon és állásfoglalást is kiadott, küldött az MSSZ-nek, mint ahogy ezt az Európai Sárkányhajó Szövetség is megtette._
_Az IDBF hivatalos álláspontja, hogy a szegedi rendezvény az ICF kenu szövetség sajátja, akik a sárkányhajózással mint másodlagos sportággal foglalkoznak csak. Az ICF bajnokságokat tehát "zárt versenynek" tekinti az IDBF Verseny Szabályzat, ami nem más mint egy Nemzetközi Sárkányhajó Fesztivál státuszú rendezvény. _
_Az MSSZ nagyra értékeli a magyar kajak-kenu sport világhírű eredményeit és tisztelettel adózik a sportág és szövetségük munkája előtt. Sportszerei kölcsönadásával, szakmai tudásával, odaadó önkénteseivel örömmel támogatja a sárkányhajózást és annak népszerűsítését a más által rendezett eseményeken, fesztiválokon is, de egyértelmű kötelessége felemelni a szavát, és élni törvényi jogaival, nemzetközi szakmai támogatottságával, amikor sárkányhajós világbajnokságról és ott szerzett magyar érmekről szólnak a híradások minden médiában és ezzel megtévesztően a sportág valódi érmesei helyébe léptetik a kajak-kenusokból és érdeklődőkből álló versenyzők díjazottjait! Az MSSZ tehát üdvözöl minden olyan kezdeményezést, amely a sárkányhajózás népszerűsítését szolgálja, és törvényes keretek között zajlik. Jelen helyzetben azonban tiltakozni kénytelen, hogy míg a kiemelt állami támogatással, rendkívüli háttértőkéből működő kajak-kenusok szegedi játékának díjaitól nap mint nap hangos a média, a hivatalos Európa- és Világbajnokságokon szerzett magyar sárkányhajós érmeink tucatjairól az emberek többségének tudomása sincsen, a sportág hazai és nemzetközi valós sikereiről igen kevés hangzik el._
_Az MSSZ az általa képviselt sárkányhajózás, valamint a valós információk közzététele érdekében – e helyen a teljesség igénye nélkül - köteles megnevezni néhány szakszerűtlenségről és etikátlanságról árulkodó momentumot:_​ 
_*1.* Hivatalos világbajnokságnak nevezni kizárólag olyan sporteseményt lehet, amelyet a megfelelő jogosítványokkal rendelkező, vonatkozó sportszakmai szervezet ír ki, és amelyen minden ország versenyzői indulhatnak. Az ICF kajak-kenus versenyzői között rendezett szegedi esemény helyesen legfeljebb ICF sárkányhajós világbajnokság lehetne, a kommunikációban pedig mindvégig nagyon ügyelni kellene arra, hogy a híradások nehogy megtévesztően a sportág valódi érmesei helyébe léptessék a kajak-kenusokból és érdeklődőkből álló versenyzők díjazottjait._​ 
_*2.* A Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség biztos benne, hogy ha már a vele történő egyeztetés nélkül belevágtak a szervezésbe, az ICF és a MKKSZ saját maga is meg tudja oldani a sportesemény rendezésével járó kihívásokat. Sajnálatos tény ugyanakkor, hogy a lebonyolításához a rendezők az MSSZ által kiképzett sportolók, egyesületi vezetők, szakértők közreműködését veszik igénybe, pénzt kínálva a lojalitásuk megtagadásáért cserébe. A munkálatokban való részvétel ellen nem emelnénk kifogást, ha a rendezvényt nem nevezné a MKKSZ világbajnokságnak, az MSSZ-el egyeztetve hirdetné meg (elkerülve a hivatalos és jogtalan rendezvények egymásra szervezésének káoszát), valamint nem alázná meg saját pénzükön világversenyekre utazó igazi sárkányhajós sportolóinkat az igaztalan érmek megtévesztő promotálásával._​ 
_*3.* A sportágra nézve szégyenletes, ha a világbajnokság szóval visszaélve a MKKSZ nevetségessé teszi hazánkat azzal, hogy míg példának okáért a legutóbbi igazi világbajnokságon 24 ország képviselői mérkőztek egymással és 3000 résztvevő volt jelen, Szegeden előfordulhat, hogy a felnőtt férfi kategóriában (Premier Open) 4 legénység, vagy az ifjúsági vegyes kategóriában 2 egység áll rajthoz. Vajon milyen nemzetközi visszhangot vált majd ki a magyarországi „világbajnokság” híre, ahol az ifjúsági férfi kategória 500 méterét két magyar egységgel törölték, 200 méteren 3 magyar egység versengett, hogy eldőljön, melyik nemzet lesz a világelső és ki lehet a büszkén dobogóra álló aranyérmes?!_​ 
_*4.* A „világbajnokság” eredményei általánosságban is árulkodóak. Csupa magyar első helyezés. Gondolhatnánk azt, hogy milyen jók vagyunk mi magyarok sárkányhajóban is, de inkább az az igazság, hogy a külföldi kajak-kenusok, még annyiszor sem ülhettek sárkányhajóban, mint a mi magyar kajak-kenusaink, akik egy héttel ezelőtt még a kajak-kenu VB-n szerepeltek (lásd. Vajda Attilát), és egész évben arra készültek, nagyon helyesen. Az a Kanada, aki Sydneyben és Prágában a két legutóbbi IDBF által rendezett hivatalos sárkányhajó VB-én több mint 20-20 arany érmet szerzett, meglehetősen szerény képességű fesztivál csapattal érkezett és a felnőtt vegyesben 13 mp-et kapott a magyar egységtől. Ezen a ponton érthetjük meg, hogy ezek az események nem csak a mi Szövetségünknek, hanem Kanadának, a többi érintett országnak és így az Európai valamint a Nemzetközi Sárkányhajó Szövetségnek is központi jelentőséggel bírnak, és nemzetközi felháborodást váltanak ki._​ 
_*5.* A hangoztatott 15 ország részvétele is torzított információ, mert nem a hagyományos, 20 személyes sárkányhajókban vesz részt jó néhány ország, hanem a 10 személyes kishajókban, ami csak a nevében hasonlít az igazi sárkányhajóra, miután nem tudták összeszedni a szabályoknak megfelelő létszámot a nagyhajós versenyhez. Érdekesség az is, hogy a sportág őshazájából Kínából egyetlen legénység sem érkezett, Ázsiát két ország Japán és Korea (10 személyes hajóval) képviseli. A világ jelenlegi legerősebb sárkányhajós nemzetét, a Fülöp-szigeteket sem találjuk az indulók között._​ 
_*6.* Az „összesen majdnem 3000-en indulnak a hétvégi viadalon”, nem azt jelenti, hogy ennyien vesznek részt aktív, akkreditált sportolóként a világbajnokságon, hanem a sok fesztivál szintű legénység (cégek és települések amatőr csapatai) teszi ki azt a létszámot, ami nagyon dicséretes és szép eredmény, de nem kellene azzal hitegetni őket, hogy egy VB-on vesznek részt és a közvéleményt félrevezetni azzal, hogy egy VB magyar érmei villognak a képernyőkön. A 3 évvel ezelőtti, Győri Sárkányhajó Fesztiválon volt ennyi a résztvevők száma, vagy másik példát hozva, a tavalyi Prágai IDBF VB-n volt ennyi a VB-n ténylegesen résztvevők száma. A nemzetközi sikerű, tavalyi budapesti 13. Klub Legénység EB-én, vagy a prágai 9. Sárkányhajó VB gazdag programjában és rengeteg induló csapata mellett a sok EB és VB szám között esély se lett volna arra, hogy fesztivál futamokat (Road Show-t) indítsanak a szervezők._​ 
_*7.* A rendezéssel kapcsolatban annyit szeretnénk e helyen megemlíteni, hogy a szervezők először rajtszámokat, majd megfelelő kormánylapátokat kértek a magyar illetve a cseh sárkányhajó szövetségtől. Azután volt olyan résztvevő versenyző, aki azzal kereste meg a Szövetséget, hogy adjon kölcsön sárkányhajó lapátokat, mert amit kapnak a kajak-kenusoktól, azok közül edzésenként legalább kettő eltörik. Végül a sárkányhajókban olyan kormányosok is szerepet kaptak, akik a Szövetség egyesületeiben és edzésein lettek gyakorlott kormányosok._
_Összességében tehát a szegedi rendezvény nem egy hivatalos VB, hanem egy jó színvonalú sárkányhajó road show. Nagy felhajtás egy szerény nemzetközi verseny körül, amely jogosulatlanul használ neveket, címeket, és igaztalan médiakommunikációjával, félrevezető információival egy másik sportág képviselőinek egymás közötti vetélkedéséből született eredményeit lépteti a méltatlanul kevéssé elismert valódi sárkányhajós sportsikerek és magyar érmek helyébe!_​ 
_*A Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség ezen sajtóközleményével gratulál a sárkányhajózást népszerűsítő ICF rendezvényen elért sportsikerekhez a MKKSZ-nek, ugyanakkor kér mindenkit, hogy helyesen ítélje meg a szegedi eseményeket, és véleményével, valamint a rendelkezésére álló eszközökkel egyértelműen foglaljon állást az igazság és akkreditált sárkányhajós sportolóink mellett!* _
_xlsport_​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Challange Vitorlás Teljesítmény Vízitúra*


<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD class=left>*Időpont:*​</TD><TD>*2010. szeptember 04 - 2010. szeptember 05*​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=left>*Helyszín:*​</TD><TD>*Balaton *​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=left></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD class=left></TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A túra célja:* vitorlázási és ügyességi (pecsét-gyűjtő) verseny, megismertetni a vitorlázást azokkal is, akik még soha sem hajóztak, valamint a vitorlázni tudók készségének fejlesztése, a balatoni kikötői ismeretek bővítése.
*Az útvonal:* 
Marina-Fűzfő - BalatonalmádiHÁ - AlsóörsHÁ - CsopakHÁ - BalatonfüredHÁ - TihanyHÁ - TihanyrévHÁ - FövenyesHÁ - BalatonakaliHÁ - ZánkaGYIC - RévfülöpHÁ - BadacsonyHÁ -SzigligetHÁ - FonyódHÁ - BalatoboglárHÁ - BalatonlelleHÁ - BalatonszemesHÁ BalatonföldvárHÁ - SiófokHÁ - Club-Aliga - Kenese Marina Port - Marina-Fűzfő
*Pontozás:* a kötelező kikötők után 1-1 pont, annak kihagyása után -(mínusz) 3 pont, a kiegészítő kikötők után 3-3 pont, a különleges kiegészítő kikötők után 5-5 pont.

Az első legkorábban befutó hajó 4 jutalom pontot-, a második legkorábban befutó hajó 3 jutalom pontot-, a harmadik legkorábban befutó hajó 2 jutalom pontot kap.
*A túrán indulhat:* bármilyen besorolású vitorlás hajó.

*A nevezési díj:* a hajón szállítható személyek száma (a hajólevél szerint) után: 2500 Ft./fő.
Díjazás: Az I., a II., a III. helyezett hajó legénysége érmet, az I. plusz 1 üveg pezsgőt -amit akár a hajóhoz is odaverhetnek-, minden résztvevő egy kitűzőt és egy emléklapot, valamint egy verseny utáni emlék-vacsora meghívást nyer!

*A túrán indulhatnak:* Hajó felett rendelkez&otilde; kapitányok, valamint "hajó nélküli" turisták is, mert a jelentkező hajókra szükség van mancsaftokra és ügyes "futókra" is.



[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]​[/FONT]


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*Vízilabda Eb - Az olasz vagy a német csapat lesz Magyarország ellenfele*
2010. 09. 05. 22.43


<RIGHT> 



*


Horvátország nyerte meg az A csoportot a horvátországi vízilabda Európa-bajnokságon, melynek elődöntőjében a magyar csapat az Olaszország-Németország találkozó győztesével mérkőzik majd csütörtökön.
*​*
*
*Eredmények, 5. forduló:
A csoport:
* ----------
Románia-Montenegró 9-9 (3-3, 1-3, 4-1, 1-2)
Olaszország-Horvátország 8-5 (3-2, 1-2, 4-1, 0-0)

* korábban:
*Spanyolország-Törökország 12-6 (5-2, 1-3,4-0, 2-1)
A végeredmény: 1. Horvátország 12 pont, 2. Olaszország 12, 3. Montenegró 10, 4. Románia 7, 5. Spanyolország 3, 6. Törökország 0

*B csoport:
----------
korábban:
MAGYARORSZÁG-Macedónia 7-4 (2-0, 2-4, 0-0, 3-0) 
*Szerbia-Németország 17-3 (4-2, 5-0, 2-0, 6-1)
Oroszország-Görögország 7-6 (3-2, 0-0, 2-3, 2-1)

* A végeredmény:* *1. MAGYARORSZÁG 13 pont,* 2. Szerbia 12, 3. Németország 9, 4. Görögország 4, 5. Macedónia 3, 6. Oroszország 3

Az elsők egyenes ágon jutottak az elődöntőbe, míg a másodikak a másik csoport harmadikjaival mérkőznek a négy közé kerülésért kedden. Az elődöntőket csütörtökön játsszák.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## Youei (2010 Szeptember 11)

1x ki akarom próbálni a wakeboardot *.*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*Búvárúszás: nem bírta tovább - elhunyt Savanya Norbert*








*Tragikus körülmények között, 34 éves korában elhunyt Savanya Norbert tízszeres világbajnok búvárúszó, aki jogász diplomát szerzett, de sportvezetőként és oktatóként is tevékenykedett.*






Most már elmondhatom, hiszen túl vagy a nehezén, s odaátról tekintesz vissza: sokat nevettem rajtad, helyesebben nem rajtad, hanem a Rólad megjelent híren. 
Sok-sok esztendővel ezelőtt a Népsport címlapon hozta a következő szenzációt: Savanya Norbertről beszél egész Kína! Elolvastam legalább tizenötször a mondatot, s magam elé képzeltem a kínai hétköznapokat, az utcán rohanó, munkába igyekvő embereket, akik Rólad beszélgetnek. 
A magyar búvárúszó-világbajnokról.
Akkoriban még nem ismertelek, és bevallom, a búvárúszásról is csak annyit tudtam, hogy nem szárazföldi sportág. Így aztán fogalmam sem lehetett róla, mekkora sztár lettél világbajnokként Kínában.
De látod, megint nosztalgiázunk. Mint annyiszor a közelmúltban. Amikor már szinte rendszeres kapcsolatba kerültünk, Te ügyvédként dolgoztál, s egy ideig a Vasast képviselted. Nem sokkal azután írhattam Rólad azt az oldalas cikket, az első sikertelen öngyilkosságodat követően. Nem értettem, mi lakozik Benned, nem tudtam, milyen démonokkal harcolsz, csak azt láttam, hogy bajban vagy.
Ha tehetném, most megkérdezném: miért nem békéltél meg a sorssal? De már késő, a sokadik próbálkozásod, hogy elvesd magadtól az életet, csütörtökön tökéletesen sikerült.
Fiatalemberként léptél le az élet forgószínpadáról, és én tudom, hisz' elég jól megismertelek, hogy pénteken, vasárnap vagy jövő hét kedden másként döntenél, hogy ragaszkodnál a nyirkos, esős, cúgos hétköznapokhoz, a rosszkedvű hajnalokhoz vagy az alkoholszagú éjszakákhoz.

*Hogy a sokadik pillanatnyi rövidzárlat okozta a vesztedet. *
*Sportoló voltál, ügyvéd lettél, sikeres emberként éltél. *
*Most pedig újra a mélybe szállsz. *
*Immár örökre.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 25)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">*Öt magyar érem a maratoni vb pénteki mérlege*​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">



*Hüttner: Borzalmas, ami itt van, mindent elöntött a víz*


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">*Egy arany-, egy ezüst- és három bronzérmet nyertek a magyar fiatalok pénteken Banyolesben*.




<CENTER><!-- A 69146-idju sportforum 330X247 nevü zona javascriptes beepitesi kodja: --><SCRIPT language=JavaScript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord='+ord+'"></scr'+'ipt>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord=72872270"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></CENTER>
</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



Az ifi és az U23-as versenyekkel kezdődött Katalóniában a maratoni kajak-kenu világbajnokság. A hat versenyszámban összesen öt magyar érem született, ebből egy arany, egy ezüst és három bronz. 

Rögtön az első viadal, az ifi kajakoson 5 körös (21,5 kilométer) futama után ünnepelhetett a magyar csapat. Solti László világbajnoki címet szerzett, míg Ceiner Benjamin a dobogó harmadik fokára állhatott fel. 

Az ifi lányoknál (4 kör, 17,4 kilométer) Váczai Enikő megismételte tavalyi teljesítményét, vagyis újabb bronzot szerzett, és ugyanígy tett az ifi kenusoknál Dóczé Ádám (4 kör), aki a tavalyi bronza után szintén harmadik lett. 

Délután az U23-as viadalokat rendezték, ahol a három futamban egy ezüstérmet nyert a magyar válogatott. Bara Alexandra állhatott dobogóra a nők 5 körös versenye után. 

A délutáni futamokat egyébként borzalmas körülmények között, szakadó esőben rendezték, a pálya környékén "nyakig" ér a sár. Nem csoda, hogy *Hüttner Csaba ifjúsági kapitány (fotó)* is a körülmények ismertetésével kezdte a napi beszámolót. 

"Borzalmas, ami itt van, mindent elöntött a víz, még az eredményhirdetések egy részét is elhalasztották. Sajnos szombatra és vasárnapra is hasonló időt jósolnak, vagyis a versenyzőknek fel kell erre készülniük" – mesélte Hüttner Csaba. 

Az ifik versenyeit délelőtt még napsütésben rendezték, számunkra kitűnően kezdődött a nap. Férfi egyesben az egész vb legnépesebb mezőnye jött össze, így tudott aranyérmet nyeri Solti László, bronzot pedig Ceiner Benjamin. 

Nem is emlékszem pontosan, hogy mikor nyert utoljára magyar kajakos egyesben maraton világbajnokságon aranyérmet. Solti László profin versenyzett, annak ellenére, hogy ez az első világversenye. Minden kiszállásnál első volt, kezében tartotta a versenyt, a finisben pedig nagy hajrával győzte le dél-afrikai ellenfelét. Ceiner Benjamin körülbelül fél percet kapott tőlük. 

Az ifi lányoknál Váczai Enikő ugyanúgy, ahogy tavaly, idén is bronzérmes lett, pedig szerintem erősebb mezőny jött össze, mint egy éve. A vízen nem volt gondja, jó iramot ment, de neki is és a végül hatodik helyen célba érő Horváth Noéminek is gondja akadt a futással, az olasz és a cseh lány ügyesebb volt a parton. Enikő egyébként még jövőre is ifi lesz, Horváth Noémi pedig jelenleg még serdülő korú. 

Következett Dóczé Ádám és egy újabb bronz, tehát ő is lemásolt tavalyi teljesítményét. A cseh ellenfelét ma nem lehetett megverni, viszont a spanyol fiút talán el lehetett volna csípni. Mindenesetre Ádám jól küzdött, tisztességesen helyt állt. Szabó Kristóf, aki idén párosban második lett az ifi Eb-n, most a nyolcadik helyen végzett, szerintem nem volt felkészülve erre a távra. 

Az U23-asoknál kevesebb okunk volt az örömre. Ez persze nem Bara Alexandrán múlt (5 kör), aki jól versenyzett, de a címvédő olasz vetélytársa ma verhetetlennek bizonyult ezen a távon. Alexandra a hajrában hozta a második helyet, ledobta vízről a spanyol ellenfelét. A futásával egyébként neki is akadt gondja, bár a vízen mindig felzárkózott, magabiztosan versenyzett. Havas Eszter hetedik lett, ő nemrég kézműtéten esett át, ez hátráltatta a felkészülésben. 

A kenusok (5 kör) közül Devecseri Ádám feladta, a második fordulóban allergiás roham jött rá, így mentő vitte el a pályáról. Szerencsére már jól van, kijöhetett a kórházból. Pálfi Márió sokat kapott a mezőnytől, tizenegyedik lett. 

A nap zárószámában a férfi kajakosoknál mindkét magyar (Kovács László, Szabadi István) az első tízen kívül ért célba. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 7)

*Magyar érmek a wakeboard vb-n*
2010. 10. 06. 17.48 

<RIGHT> 
*Három arany-, két ezüst- és egy bronzéremmel zártak a magyar wakeboardosok a múlt hétvégén zárult világbajnokságon, amelyre a törökországi Antalyában került sor.*

A csapat tájékoztatása szerint a junior férfiak között tavaly is vb-címet szerzett Szoláth Szebasztián ezúttal is verhetetlennek bizonyult, Kis Benjámin pedig az amatőrök úgynevezett "obstacles only" kategóriájában zárt az első helyen. A harmadik aranyat a legfiatalabbak mezőnyében Fricz Botond szerezte.

* Hegedűs Ákos boys kategóriában a második pozícióban zárta a viadalt, míg az amatőrök kábeles versenyében Tokay Máté ezüst-, Csontos Milán pedig bronzérmet szerzett.*

* "Összességében nagyon jól éreztük magunkat, a pálya is fantasztikus volt, és sikerült megmutatnunk, hogy a magyarok wakeboardban a világ élmezőnyébe tartoznak"* - írta az MTI-nek eljuttatott beszámolójában Tokay, a Burn-csapat tagja.
A wakeboard az 1980-as évek végén vált egyre népszerűbbé az egész világon. A sportág a vízisí megjelenése után, annak mintájára alakult ki, keresztezve a hódeszka és a szörf technikájával. A deszkán álló versenyzőket általában egy motorcsónak, vagy a víz felett kifeszített kábelekre rögzített csörlő húzza, s a sportolóknak a hajó mögött keletkező hullámokon, vagy felszínen kialakított ugratókon, illetve akadályokon kell különböző trükköket bemutatniuk.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Rövidpályás vb: Phelps nélkül utaznak az amerikaiak*
2010. 10. 06. 12.21 


<RIGHT> 



*


Több olimpiai bajnok, így például Ryan Lochte, Natalie Coughlin, Aaron Peirsol és a magyar gyökerű Rebecca Soni is helyet kapott az Egyesült Államok úszóválogatottjában, amely a december közepén esedékes dubaji rövidpályás világbajnokságon szerepel.

A mostani lesz amúgy az első alkalom, hogy az Egyesült Államokból úszócsapat versenyez az Egyesült Arab Emírségekhez tartozó Dubajban.

 A vb-t, amelyen - soraiban Hosszú Katinkával, Cseh Lászlóval és Gyurta Dániellel - erős magyar csapat is indul, december 15. és 19. között rendezik.
*​*
​*
A 37 tagú társaságból ugyanakkor hiányzik a jelen úszósportjának első számú alakja, a 14-szeres ötkarikás aranyérmes Michael Phelps, aki nem vállalta a részvételt a 25 méteres medencébe kiírt évzáró csúcsviadalon.


*Hazánk felnőtt és masters soling vb-t rendezhet *
2010. 10. 05. 02.28

<RIGHT> 
*A Nemzetközi Soling Szövetség éves közgyűlésén Magyarország kapta meg a 2013-as világbajnokság, illetve a 2012-es Masters vb rendezési jogát.*

A magyar szövetség hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a Starnbergben rendezett közgyűlésen tisztújítást is tartottak, s a szervezet alelnöke Wossala György, az Európai Vitorlás Szövetség elnöke lett.
Wossala Németh Péterrel és Vezér Károllyal a szintén Starnbergben lebonyolított Masters vb-n bronzérmet nyert.


*Budapest megpályázza a 2014-es vízilabda Eb-t*
2010. 10. 05. 10.59 


<RIGHT> 






*A Magyar Vízilabda Szövetség (MVLSZ) úgy határozott, pályázatot nyújt be azért, hogy Budapest rendezhesse a 2014-es vízilabda Európa-bajnokságot.*

Az MVLSZ elnökségének döntéséről Török László sajtófőnök tájékoztatta kedden az MTI-t.
A testület felhatalmazta Martin György elnököt, hogy a kandidálással kapcsolatos lépéseket tegye meg.
A hírek szerint Isztanbul is szeretne az esemény házigazdája lenni.
Budapest eddig három alkalommal adott otthont a sportág kontinensviadalának. 1926-ban, a magyar fővárosban kezdődött az Európa-bajnokságok sorozata, az akkor újonnan átadott Császár uszodában. 1958-ban, a Hajós Alfréd uszodában a vizes Eb részeként bonyolították le a tornát, mivel egészen 1997-ig a vízilabdameccseket az úszók és műugrók viadalaival közös Eb-k keretében rendezték. 1999-től szétváltak az úszók és a vízilabdázók kontinensbajnoki küzdelmei, s 2001-ben, a férfi és női pólósok már "magányosan" küzdöttek meg a Hajós Alfréd uszodában az Eb-érmekért.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport 
​
<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 7)

*Vízilabda LEN Kupa: könnyed Honvéd-győzelem a Nice ellen*
2010. 10. 07. 16.25 


<RIGHT> 






*Fölényes, kilencgólos sikerrel kezdte meg szereplését a férfi LEN Kupában a Honvéd vízilabdacsapata: Vad Lajos együttese francia riválisát páholta el a csütörtöki nyitányon.*

* eredmény:
1. selejtezőkör, A csoport, 1. játéknap:
Groupama-Honvéd - Olympic Nice (francia) 11-2 (4-0, 2-2, 4-0, 1-0)
a magyar góldobók:* Szivós 5, Gór-Nagy 2, Hangody, Salamon, Hárai, Tóth M. 1-1

A kispestiek pólószakosztályát vezető Novák Ferenc beszámolójában az MTI-nek elmondta: a gárdát az sem zavarta meg, hogy ideje alig volt pihenésre, a megérkezés után nem sokkal már medencébe kellett szállnia a grúz fővárosban. A nizzaiak csak a második negyedben tudtak komolyabban ellenállni a Honvédnak, amelyből különösen Szivós Márton emelkedett ki gólerős játékával.

*A pénteki játéknapon két meccs is vár a magyar együttesre: délelőtt az izraeli Asa Tel Aviv, kora este pedig a házigazda grúz bajnokcsapat, a Tbiliszi.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

*Vízilabda Euroliga: éppen csak, de kifogott a Mladost az Egeren*
2010. 10. 08. 20.43


<RIGHT> 






*Csoportdöntőnek beillő összecsapáson egy góllal kikapott a ZF-Eger pénteken a horvát Mladost Zagrebtől a férfi vízilabda Euroliga G csoportjában.*

* Euroliga, G csoport, 2. selejtezőkör,*

* 1. játéknap:
Mladost Zagreb (horvát) - ZF-Eger 13-12 (2-2, 4-4, 3-2, 4-4)
a magyar góldobók:* Kis G. 3, Biros, Kovács G., Feltham 2-2, Hegedüs, Graham, Hosnyánszky 1-1
A négycsapatos csoport körmérkőzéses vetélkedőjének nyitónapján az egrieknél négy olimpiai bajnok, a Mladostnál öt friss Európa-bajnok húzott sapkát. A horvátoknál most mutatkozott be a világ legjobbjai közé tartozó légiós, a szerb Vanja Udovicsics.
Az első két negyed döntetlenje után a harmadik játékrészben 9-7-re megléptek a horvátok. A negyedik negyedben az egriek viszont nemcsak egyenlítettek, hanem Hegedüs átlövésével a vezetést is átvették 3 perccel a vége előtt. A befejező pillanatokban azonban a Mladost volt a koncentráltabb.
Az utolsó percben előnyben támadhatott az egyenlítésért Gerendás György együttese, de nem sikerült kiharcolni a döntetlent.

*később:*
Újvidék: Vojvodina (szerb) - Szeged-Beton VE 19:30 ó​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport 



*Vízilabda LEN Kupa: második pénteki meccsét is nyerte a Honvéd*
2010. 10. 08. 20.03


<RIGHT> 






*Mindkét pénteki mérkőzését megnyerte tbiliszi csoportjában a Honvéd a férfi vízilabda LEN Kupa első selejtezőkörében: a kispestiek a délelőtti 13 gólos siker után este a házigazda grúz együttest verték 11 góllal.*

* Tbiliszi, 1. selejtezőkör, A csoport, 2. játéknap:*
Groupama-Honvéd - Tbiliszi (grúz) 18-7
* korábban*:
Groupama-Honvéd - Asa Tel-Aviv (izraeli) 18-5
A Honvéd szombaton (18:30 ó) a hatcsapatos csoport legerősebbikével, az olasz Posillipóval találkozik.

* Esslingen, C csoport, 1. játéknap:*
FTC-Fisher Klíma - Dinamo Moszkva (orosz) 14-8
A fővárosi együttes a győztes pénteki nyitány után szombaton két mérkőzést játszik: 12 órától a görög Patrasz, 17 órától pedig az északír Belfast lesz az ellenfél.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

*LEN Kupa: Második meccsén is nyert az FTC*
2010. 10. 09. 14.21


<RIGHT> 






*Második mérkőzését is biztosan, három góllal nyerte a Ferencváros férfi vízilabdacsapata a LEN Kupa első selejtezőkörében.*

A C csoport stuttgarti küzdelmeiben az FTC-re szombat délben a Patrasz várt, s – akárcsak pénteken az orosz Dinamo Moszkva (14-8) - a görög gárda legyűrése sem okozott gondot Ambrus Tamás alakulatának, amely 8-3-as vezetésről engedte közelebb magához riválisát anélkül, hogy egy pillanatig is veszélyben forgott volna sikere. A zöld-fehéreknél Weszelovszky László játszott a legeredményesebben, aki háromszor is betalált a Patrasz kapujába. 
*Az FTC szombaton még egyszer vízbe száll, 17 órától* a kontinentális vízilabdában igen alul jegyzett északír vetélytárssal játszik.
LEN Kupa, 1. selejtezőkör, C csoport, 2. játéknap:

FTC-Fisher Klíma – Patrasz (görög) 10-7 (4-1, 4-2, 1-2, 1-2)
* később:
FTC-Fisher Klíma - Belfast (északír) 17 ó*

A másik magyar érdekeltségű négyesben, az *A csoportban:
Groupama-Honvéd - Posillipo (olasz) 18:30 ó*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

*MOHÁCS BOSSZÚJA: magyar wakeboard-siker a török riviérán *

*Három arany-, két ezüst- és egy bronzéremmel zárták a magyar riderek a kábelpályás wakeboard és wakeskate világbajnoki fordulót a törökországi Antalyában.*


A tavaly junior világbajnoki címet szerző *Szoláth Szebasztian ismét verhetetlennek bizonyult, Kis Benjámin pedig az amatőrök "obstacles only“ kategóriájában szerzett aranyérmet.*
* 
A harmadik aranyat Fricz Botond "szerezte",* aki a legfiatalabbak mezőnyében bizonyított.

*Hegedűs Ákos "boys" kategóriában második helyen zárt,* míg az amatőrök kábeles versenyén *Tokay Máté ezüst-, Csontos Milán pedig bronzérmet szerzett. 
*​*
*




"Összességében nagyon jól éreztük magunkat, a pálya is fantasztikus volt, és sikerült megmutatnunk, hogy a magyarok wakeboardban a világ élmezőnyébe tartoznak” – nyilatkozta a verseny után Tokay.

A profik között ismét a kábelpályás wakeboard guru, Tom Fooshee lett a legjobb. 
Fooshee megállíthatatlanul halad újabb összesített világbajnoki címe felé, amit 2007 óta őriz. 
A wakeskatereknél Andy Kolb söpörte be az első helyért járó 1250 dolláros díjat.
A női wakeboardereknél kisebb meglepetés történt, ugyanis Maxine Sapulette legyőzte a a wake királynő Nicola Butlert. 

*Férfi végeredmény PRO* 
1 Tom Fooshee 
2 Dominic Guehrs 
3 James Young 
4 Keith Lidberg 

*Pro Wakeskate *
1 Andy Kolb 
2 Jan Kissman  
3 Daniel Grant 
4 Martin Scambora   

*Nők Pro *
1 Maxine Sapulette 
2 Nicola Butler 
3 Cosima Giemza 
4 Mona Stenzel​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 10)

*A Kazannyal is elbánt a Szeged*
2010. 10. 09. 22.35


<RIGHT> 






*A hazai Vojvodina pénteki, 11-6-os legyűrése után szombaton az orosz Kazannyal is elbánt a Szeged a férfi vízilabda Euroligában.*

A csongrádi együttes vasárnap (*11:30 ó*) a Bresciával találkozik, s még ha netán kikap, akkor is csoportelsőként továbbjutó négyeséből.

*Euroliga, F csoport, 2. selejtezőkör, 2. játéknap:
*​*
**Szeged-Beton VE – Kazany (orosz) 10-8 
*​*
** A csoport másik mérkőzésén:
*Vojvodina (szerb) – Brescia (olasz) 7-5

* A csoport állása a vasárnapi záróforduló előtt:*

*1. Szeged 6,* 2. Vojvodina 3, 3. Kazany 1, 4. Brescia 1

* korábban, G csoport:
*ZF-Eger - Spandau 04 (német) 9-5 (3-1, 2-1, 3-1, 1-2)​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 10)

*Női vízilabda: a dunaújvárosiak legyőzték a brit válogatottat*​ 
*A Vodafone női élvonalbeli vízilabda-bajnokság alapszakaszának első fordulójában a nálunk vendégeskedő brit válogatott gólzáporos mérkőzésen szenvedett vereséget Dunaújvárosban.<!-- .cikkhead -->*​<TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Dunaújvárosban szenvedett vereséget a brit válogatott 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A Szentes idegenben nyert a Héraklész I. ellen, a Szeged a Szőnyi úton diadalmaskodott a BVSC ellen a játéknap legszorosabb mérkőzésén.

Az Eger hazai környezetben biztosan győzött az UVSE-Salamander ellen. A Héraklész II. a Kecskemét ellen győzött, kijavítva a brit csapattól elszenvedett súlyos (26–5) pénteki vereségét egy előrehozott fordulóból.​ 
*VODAFONE NŐI VÍZILABDA OB I*​ 
*ALAPSZAKASZ, 1. FORDULÓ*​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>ZF-Eger–UVSE-Salamander</TD><TD>12–5</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Héraklész II.–Kecskemét Csempevarázs</TD><TD>14–9</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Brit válogatott–Dunaújvárosi Főiskola-DVCSH-Corner Ékszer</TD><TD>11–16</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>BVSC-Zugló Diapolo–Taylor & Nash Universitas Szeged</TD><TD>12–14</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*AZ ÁLLÁS*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*1. DF-DVCSH-CÉ *</TD><TD align=left>*1*</TD><TD align=left>*1*</TD><TD align=left>*0*</TD><TD align=left>*0*</TD><TD align=left>*16–11 *</TD><TD align=left>*5*</TD><TD align=left>*3*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>2. Brit válogatott</TD><TD align=left>2</TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>37–21 </TD><TD align=left>16</TD><TD align=left>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>3. Szentes</TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>13-4 </TD><TD align=left>9</TD><TD align=left>3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>4. ZF-Eger </TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>12–5 </TD><TD align=left>7</TD><TD align=left>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>5. Héraklész II. </TD><TD align=left>2</TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>19–35 </TD><TD align=left>-16</TD><TD align=left>3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>6. Szeged </TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>14–12 </TD><TD align=left>2</TD><TD align=left>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>7. Honvéd</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>0–0 </TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>8. BVSC- Zugló </TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>12–14 </TD><TD align=left>-2</TD><TD align=left>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>9. UVSE-Salamander </TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>5–12 </TD><TD align=left>-7</TD><TD align=left>0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>10. Héraklész I. </TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>4–13 </TD><TD align=left>-9</TD><TD align=left>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>11. KNV SE </TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>0</TD><TD align=left>1</TD><TD align=left>9–14 </TD><TD align=left>-5</TD><TD align=left>0 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*Magyar sikerek az európai vízilabdakupákban*
2010. 10. 11. 03.25


<RIGHT> 






*Mind a négy magyar férficsapat sikerrel vette a hétvégi akadályt az európai vízilabdakupákban: a Szeged és az Eger az Euroligában jutott fel a kontinens legjobb 16 együttese alkotta főtáblára, míg a Ferencváros és a Honvéd a második számú sorozatban, a LEN Kupában lépett tovább az első selejtezőkörből az október 22. és 24. közt esedékes másodikba.*

A legjobban a Szeged teljesített, Kásás Zoltán legénysége tudniillik mindhárom mérkőzését megnyerve - 11-6 a szerb Vojvodina, 10-8 az orosz Kazany, végül vasárnap 11-10 az olasz Brescia ellen - csoportelsőként ment tovább. Az Eger - amely a pénteki nyitónapon 13-12-re alulmaradt a végül a négyest nyerő horvát Mladost Zagreb ellenében - nagyot hajrázva legyűrte a német Spandau 04-et (9-5), majd a befejező napon a francia Marseille-t is (11-8), és négyeséből másodikként lett EL-főtáblás. 
A Szeged és az Eger mellett a négy, egyenként négycsapatos csoportokra oszló főtáblán (sorsolás október 31-én) ott van egy harmadik magyar gárda is: a bajnok Vasas, amely kiemeltként csak a legjobb 16-ban kezdi meg európai szereplését.
A LEN Kupában ezen a víkenden kezdődött el a mezőny megrostálása, és a nyitóvizsgán magabiztosan jutott túl mind az FTC, mind a Honvéd. Igaz, az első selejtezőkör eleve nem jelenthetett gondot, hiszen az egyes - hol öt, hol hatcsapatos csoportokból - az első négy helyezett egyformán tovább került. Ezzel együtt biztató, hogy a Ferencváros mind a négy meccsét magabiztosan nyerve végzett az élen, a másodikként zárt Honvéd pedig négy győzelem mellett csupán a csoportelső olasz Posillipótól kapott ki. A következő kör azonban nyilvánvalóan már nehezebb lesz mindkét magyar gárda számára.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 13)

*Kammerer: Életem első autogramját kértem Dzsudzsáktól*
2010. 10. 13. 03.22


<RIGHT> 






*Kammerer Zoltán életébe ismét visszatértek a munkás hétköznapok, hiszen éppen hétfőn kezdte meg a felkészülés a következő szezonra. Azonban még a pihenő alatt maradandó élmény érte a háromszoros olimpia bajnok kajakost: életében először aláírást kért valakitől! A szerencsés Dzsudzsák Balázs volt. Ami a kajakot illeti, Vereckei Ákossal mindenképpen folytatják párosban, és új négyes variációban gondolkodnak a nem olimpiai szám ötszáz méter kiesése miatt.*

Éppen kisfiával volt hivatalos a Sztárok a pályán két és három dimenzióban elnevezésű eseményre, ahol a valódi mellett konzolokon is űzhették a játékot a vállalkozó szellemű gyerekek és a meghívott sportolók, hírességek is. A legnagyobb sztár Dzsudszák Balázs volt, aki éppen a San Marino elleni 8-0-s siker után tett látogatást, és bizony levegőhöz sem jutott a sok rajongó szorításában. Ami meglepőbb, hogy Kammerer Zoltán is „beállt a sorba” és aláírást kért a PSV Eindhoven légiósától. 

*„Még soha életemben nem kértem senkitől autogramot, de ha már láttam itt Balázst, nem akartam elszalasztani a lehetőséget. Szeretem a játékát, most nagyon jól megy neki, így megragadtam az alkalmat, és aláírattam vele a játékot.”*
(Itt néhány mondatban hadd mesélje el megdöbbentő élményét a szerző. Egy édes kislány tollért és papírért fordult hozzá, hogy aláírást kérhessen. A kérdésre, hogy kié a vágyott szignó, tündéri mosollyal felelt cérnahangon a picinyke: „Loláé”. Az éneskesnő érdemeit elismerve, és őt meg nem bántva Cseh László, Dzsudzsák Balázs és Kammerer Zoltán álldogált néhány méteres körzetben…)

Node, vissza a kiváló kajakoshoz, akinek hétfőn már megkezdődött a felkészülése az eseménydúsnak ígérkező 2011-es évre.* „A pihenő megint hihetetlen gyorsan, pillanatok alatt elment. Tettem-vettem, sokat voltam a kisfiammal, Gerivel. Egy hetet nyaraltunk, a szegedi sárkányhajó vb hétvégéjét is belefoglalva. Az volt a lényeg, hogy a poznani vb után menjünk, de visszaérjünk az évnyitó előtt, így éppen azon a héten voltunk Bulgáriában.”*

Korábban az ezerméteres párostársa, Vereckei Ákos beszélt arról, hogy októberben döntenek a folytatásról, ám Kamera szerint nem is volt kérdéses a hogyan tovább. *„Találkoztam Ákossal, de ez annyira nem volt téma, mindkettőnknek egyértelmű volt, hogy folytatjuk. Az eredményeket hoztuk, jobban is sikerült az év, mint gondoltuk volna, kár lenne megbontani ezt az egységet. Úgy vagyunk vele, hogy ha holnap lenne a 2011-es válogató, mi biztosan ott állnánk a rajtban. Addig ugyan még van nyolc hónap, ami alatt sok dolog történhet, de mi menni akarunk.”*

Viszont lesz változás is, ugyanis Kucsera Gáborral már nem ülnek együtt hajóba. Legalábbis nem kettesben. „Ötszáz méteren nem megyünk jövőre, mert nem olimpiai szám, inkább négyesben gondolkodunk. Kettőnk mellé Vereckei Ákos jönne, és a negyediket keressük.” Ez félig a kétszer már olimpiát nyert kajaknégyes… Mindenesetre, ha rajta múlik, szoríthatunk még neki az Londonban is.

*„Nem is kérdés, hogy folytatjuk az olimpiáig, aztán szeretnék egy levezető évet, utána pedig átmegyek a civil világba. A gyereknevelés kívül most még nem gondolkozom azon, hogy mit fogok csinálni. Hiába mondanám, hogy elmennék rendőrnek, lehet, pont nem keresnek majd azt. Nem érzem magam elveszett embernek, ellenségeim sincsenek, talán lesznek majd olyan barátaim a sportban, akiket megismertem az elmúlt 23 évben és a segítségemre lesznek.”*

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 13)

*Elhunyt Gergely János úszóedző*
2010. 10. 13. 14.06 


<RIGHT> 






*Melbourne-ben, 85 esztendős korában elhunyt Gergely János, az ötvenes évek meghatározó magyar úszóedzője.*

A halálhírt az egykori tanítvány Kiss László, az úszóválogatott szövetségi kapitánya közölte szerdán az MTI-vel.

Gergely 1956-ban nem tért haza a melbourne-i olimpiáról, Ausztráliában telepedett le. Amíg itthon dolgozott, számos sikeres versenyzőt nevelt ki, legeredményesebb úszói közé tartozott a pillangón Európa-bajnok, Melbourne-ben olimpiai bronzérmes, világrekorder Tumpek György, s az Eb-ezüstérmes, olimpiai ötödik helyezett sprinter, Dobai Gyula.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 14)

*<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">*

*Janicsék amíg lehet, vízre szállnak *​​



​​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">*



*

*Az idő kedvez a kajakosoknak és a kenusoknak*</B>​


*<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">Az EDF Démász-Szegedi VE kajakosai, kenusai már edzenek – van, aki hivatalosan, van, aki még nem kötelező jelleggel. A lényeg mindegyikük számára egyetlen esemény: a jövő augusztusi, szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokság.*

*



*

*<CENTER><!-- A 69146-idju sportforum 330X247 nevü zona javascriptes beepitesi kodja: --><SCRIPT language=JavaScript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord='+ord+'"></scr'+'ipt>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord=80586700"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></CENTER>*

​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



Az idő kedvez a kajakosoknak és a kenusoknak. Bár jól be kell öltözniük, amíg napközben megfelelő a hőmérséklet, mint az elmúlt időszakban, addig bizony ki kell használni a vízre szállás lehetőségét. Nemrég arról írtunk, hogy az EDF Démász-Szegedi VE kenusai Vécsi Viktor irányításával majd október 18-án kezdik el hivatalosan a munkát; azért nehogy azt gondoljuk, Vajdáék karba tett kézzel ücsörögve várják a jövő hetet. Ők bizony lapátolnak – és most még kifejezetten jól is eshet a kenuzás, hiszen nem kötelező. A klub háromszoros olimpiai bajnoka, Janics Natasa sem bírta sokáig hajó, lapát és víz nélkül: már szeptember végén kajakozott, ha pedig nincs rá lehetősége, akkor fut vagy kondizik. </B>

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​





​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>

*Női vízilabda: a Szeged húsz gólt dobott és nyolccal nyert*​ 

*A női élvonalbeli vízilabda-bajnokság, a Vodafone ob I alapszakaszának második fordulójában a Szeged pályaválasztóként biztosan nyert az utánpótlás-válogatott I ellen.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead -->A győztes csapatban Dalmády Szandra és Tóth Ildikó is öt-öt gólt szerzett, a vendégeknél Rácz Daniella jutott négy találatig. A Tisza-partiak második bajnokijukat is megnyerték, a fiatalok a másodikat veszítették el.​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>NŐI VÍZILABDA-BAJNOKSÁG, VODAFONE OB I




​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*ALAPSZAKASZ, 2. FORDULÓ*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Taylor & Nash Universitas Szeged–Utánpótlás-válogatott I</TD><TD>20–12 (5–2, 4–4, 6–3, 5–3)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 15)

*Több mint 100 km/órával hasított a sárkányszörfös*
2010. 10. 14. 12.50 

<RIGHT> 
*A francia Alexandre Caizergues átlépve a 100 km/órás sebességhatárt új világcsúcsot állított fel a namíbiai partoknál sárkányszörfjével.*

A 31 éves kiteszörfös az 500 méteres távon 54,1 csomós, azaz 100,2 km/órás csúcssebességgel repesztett paplanernyője segítségével.
"Különösen szerencsés vagyok, a feltételek tökéletesek voltak, a szél pedig nagyon erős" - mondta Caizergues, aki honfitársától, Alain Thebault-tól hódította el a vitorlával elérhető legnagyobb sebességet ezen a távon.
Thebault a Hydroptere nevű többtestű vitorlással 500 méteren 52,86 csomóval (97,90 km/óra) száguldott 2009 decemberében, ugyanakkor egy mérföldön elérte a 61 csomót (112,9 km/óra) is.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 15)

*A szülés után újra gőzerővel készül Manaudou*
2010. 10. 15. 14.03


<RIGHT> 






*Akár már a jövő nyári, sanghaji világbajnokságon is versenyezhet a szülési szabadságáról visszatért, s úszókarrierjét újrakezdő Laure Manaudou, a franciák olimpiai és világbajnoka.*

A 200 és 400 m gyorson korábban világcsúcstartó, utóbbi távon 2004-ben, Athénban ötkarikás aranyérmes sztár tavaly jelentette be visszavonulását, idén áprilisban lánygyermeknek adott életet, most pedig megerősítette, hogy folytatja karrierjét, és gőzerővel készül a visszatérésre. Erre világversenyen legkorábban 2011-ben, a július 23. és 31. között esedékes kínai vb-n nyílhat lehetősége. A doppingszabályzat előírása szerint ugyanis az újrakezdésig kilenc hónapnak kell eltelnie attól a naptól, hogy valaki bejelenti visszatérését a versenysportba, s ezen időszakban már bármikor alávethető doppingkontrollnak az illető.
Manaudou, aki legutóbb 2008-ban versenyzett, már a sanghaji világbajnoki részvételt is megpróbálja kiharcolni, bár kérdés, hogy a vb-szintet képes lesz-e teljesíteni. Igazi célként azonban a 2012-es, londoni olimpiát jelölte meg a 24 éves francia, akinek az élettársa, a Manonnak elkeresztelt kislány édesapja a szintén úszó, 50 m gyorson Európa-bajnok Frederick Bousquet.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Kajak-kenu: hat érmre számítanak Londonban*
2010. 10. 15. 14.06


<RIGHT> 






*Baráth Etele, a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség (MKKSZ) elnöke azt mondta: hat éremmel, köztük két arannyal elégedettek lennének a két év múlva sorra kerülő, londoni olimpián.*

A szervezet pénteki sajtóbeszélgetésén a sportvezető hozzátette: ez tartja reális célkitűzésnek, ugyanakkor a tapasztaltak szerint mindig van a csapatban tartalék, olyan versenyző vagy egység, amely meglepetést okozva állhat fel a dobogóra.
Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány a jövő évi elvárásokat megfogalmazva arról beszélt, hogy az augusztusi, szegedi kvalifikációs világbajnokságon női kajakban és kenuban a maximális kvóta megszerzésére törekednek (ez előbbi szakág esetében hat, utóbbiéban négy), míg férfi kajakban a nyolc megszerezhető indulási jogból legalább négyet, de ideális esetben hatot szeretnének begyűjteni a Maty-éren.
A versennyel kapcsolatban elhangzott, hogy megalakult a vb szervezőbizottsága, amelynek elnöke Schmidt Gábor, az MKKSZ főtitkára, és most folynak a tárgyalások a pályával kapcsolatos esetleges műszaki fejlesztések megvalósításáról.
Baráth és Storcz elmondta: az idei szezon értékelése során részletes elemzések készültek, és konszenzus alakult ki a kapitány és az edzők között a jövő évi felkészüléssel kapcsolatban. Ezek szerint megmaradnak a kis szakmai műhelyek, de a válogatott tagjai központi edzőtáborokban is részt vesznek, a felek szerint ez garantálja majd a békés munkát.
Az elnök azt is bejelentette, hogy - ahogy tíz éve folyamatosan - az MKKSZ anyagi helyzete stabil, és fontos lépésnek nevezte, hogy a Semmelweis Orvostudományi Egyetemmel kötött megállapodásnak köszönhetően a sportágnak immár komplex orvosi háttere van. A mostani vezetőség mandátuma a londoni ötkarikás játékok után sorra kerülő közgyűlésig szól, s ahogy Baráth fogalmazott: addig semmilyen személyi változást nem terveznek.​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport - Mti​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">
*Három aranyat remélnek a kajakosok Londonban*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">





Sajtóbeszélgetés: Dr. Baráth Etele, Storcz Botond és Hüttner Csaba 

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">Bizakodva várja a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség a szegedi kvalifikációs világbajnokságot, illetve a londoni olimpiát.




<CENTER><!-- A 69146-idju sportforum 330X247 nevü zona javascriptes beepitesi kodja: --><SCRIPT language=JavaScript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord='+ord+'"></scr'+'ipt>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord=67004190"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></CENTER>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



London felé félúton - ezzel a címmel tartott sajtóbeszélgetést Dr. Baráth Etele, Storcz Botond és Hüttner Csaba. Elsősorban az idei szezon értékeléséről, a jövő évi felkészülési tervekről, valamint a londoni célokról érdeklődtek az újságírók. 

"Sikeres szezonon vagyunk túl, 40 pontot szereztünk a világbajnokságon, és hét olimpiai számban nyertek érmet a magyar kajakosok illetve kenusok. Ha két év múlva ugyanilyen eredménnyel jönnénk haza Londonból, mindenki ünnepelne" - kezdte a 2010-es szezon gyorsértékelését Storcz Botond felnőtt kapitány. - A női kajak szakággal, valamint a kenusokkal nagyon elégedett voltam. Igaz kenuban nem jött össze a világbajnoki arany, de Vajda Attila csak kevéssel maradt le róla, bravúros a vb-ezüst, amit szerzett. A férfi kajak szempontjából viszont felemás kép rajzolódott ki. Jól kezdtünk a szegedi MOL világkupán és az Európa-bajnokságon is kiválóan szerepelt a csapat. Csakhogy, éppen ezek a sikerek bizonyítják, hogy többet tudunk annál, mint amit a poznani világbajnokságon produkáltunk, vagyis a vb-szerepléssel nem lehetünk elégedettek. Ennyi idő távlatából már kijelenthetjük, hogy nem sikerült jól a világbajnoki felkészülés, és szerencsénk sem volt. Focis hasonlattal élve, most minden labda kifelé pattant a kapufáról... Tanultunk belőle módosítani fogunk a felkészülési módszereken."​ 
*Dr. Baráth Etele* is megerősítette, hogy némileg változni fog a magyar csapat felkészülése. A Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség elnöke arra is felhívta a figyelmet, hogy az utánpótlással, a bázissal nincsen gond, hiszen az ifjúsági versenyeken a férfi kajakosaink is nagyon jól szerepeltek.​ 
"Sokan talán igazságtalanul támadták a férfi kajak szakágat idén, volt, aki már temetni kezdte... - mondta Baráth Etele. - Szerencsére koránt sincs ekkora baj. Persze, mi is szükségesnek tartottuk a szezon pontos, részletes, mély elemzését. Megvizsgáltuk az eredményeket, a magyar versenyzők és a legnagyobb ellenfelek teljesítményét. Több mint 20 évre visszamenő elemzések készültek az elmúlt hetekben, és ezek alapján hoztunk néhány intézkedést. A felkészülés módszertanát korrigáljuk némileg. Nem lesz olyan méretű központosítás, mint ahogy például a német, a brit, a belorusz vagy a spanyol válogatottnál szokás, de azért elmozdulunk ebbe az irányba. A magyar versenyzők továbbra is a saját edzőikkel, az egyesületi műhelyekben végzik majd a munka nagy részét, de lesz egy nagymértékű edzőtábori centralizáció. Már a novemberi törökországi edzőtáborban tesztelni fogjuk, hogy a 10 legjobb férfi kajakosból milyen egységeket lehetne összegyúrni, melyik formációk lehetnek akár 2011-ben Szegeden, akár 2012-ben Londonban ütőképesek. Emellett rengeteg energiát fordítunk majd az edzők képzésére, a technikai háttér fejlesztésére és az orvosi háttér javítására is. A munkának biztosan meglesz az eredménye, annál is inkább bizakodó vagyok, mert a fiatalok eredményei az idei szezonban is lenyűgözőek voltak - zárta mondandóját Baráth Etele.​ 
- Taroltak a lányok, a fiúk és a kenusok is az idei ifi versenyeken. Sorra nyertük az érmeket az olimpiai számokban, az utánpótlás tehát remek - mondta Hüttner Csaba, ifjúsági kapitány. - Olyan tehetségeket nevelt már ki magából megint a magyar kajak-kenu, akik könnyedén világklasszis versenyzők lehetnek, ha jól kezeljük őket. A férfi kajakosok közül elég csak Dombvári Bencét vagy Tótka Sándort említenem, az ő idei eredményeik garantálják, hogy sok örömben lesz részünk a következő években is.​ 
A sajtótájékoztatón a londoni elvárások is szóba kerültek. Baráth Etele - szűk két évvel az olimpia előtt - két magyar aranyat és összesen hat érmet remél, bár hozzátette, hogy az utóbbi olimpiákon mindig szereztek kellemes meglepetéseket a magyar versenyzők, vagyis a kettő aranyból, könnyen lehet három...

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_datum>Dr.Szóló <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 



​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">
*Vajda Attila ismét ott lesz a Szupermaratonon *​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">*




Átlagban napi 20 kilométert fut le*​</TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%"><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_datum>




<TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 10px" align=middle>​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">



Az EDF Démász- Szegedi VE olimpiai bajnok kenusa, Vajda Attila (27) harmadszor készül a kedden startoló Bécs–Budapest maraton lefutására.



​<CENTER><!-- A 69146-idju sportforum 330X247 nevü zona javascriptes beepitesi kodja: --><SCRIPT language=JavaScript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord='+ord+'"></scr'+'ipt>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord=4425442"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></CENTER>​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px">​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>


– Kihívás, sportélmény vagy buli lesz az újabb, az ön számára immár harmadik Bécs–Budapest maraton lefutása? 
– Bulinak nem nevezném, hiszen átlagban napi 20 kilométert futok le. A másik kettő azonban igaz, hiszen ekkora táv teljesítése kihívásnak és sportélménynek egyaránt nevezhető. 

– Kik a társai a váltóban? 
– Sportágbeliek: Csabai Edvin, Hüttner Csaba és Beé István a váltó tagja, egy kerékpáros kísérőnk lesz, az pedig megbeszélés kérdése, ki mennyit fut le naponta. Bécsből indulva Pozsonyon át Budapestre érkezünk, így három országot és negyvennégy települést érintünk. Vasárnap hagyom el Szegedet, majd hétfőn megyünk Bécsbe, ahonnan kedden a Práter stadiontól startolunk reggel kilenckor. Az első napon Pozsonyig, a másodikon Győrig, a harmadikon Tatáig, a negyediken Budakesziig, az ötödik, zárónapon pedig a budapesti Kós Károly sétányig jutunk el, itt ér véget szombaton dél körül a 21. Bécs–Budapest maraton. 

– A szegedi kenuscsapat hétfőn kezdi el hivatalosan a munkát. Ön mikor vág neki a felkészülésnek? 
– A kenuzás folyamatos, állandó edzésben tartottam magam. A jövő heti futónapok után október 25-én egy hétre portugáliai edzőtáborba utazom, majd november első hetében csatlakozom edzőm, Vécsi Viktor csapatához. 


Forrás: Délmagyarország ​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*Vízilabda Magyar Kupa: döntetlen a Komjádiban*
2010. 10. 16. 21.12 


<RIGHT> 






*A Honvéd döntetlent ért el a Vasas vendégeként a férfi vízilabda Magyar Kupa negyeddöntős párharcának első, szombati mérkőzésén.*


* Theodora Magyar Kupa,** negyeddöntő, 1. mérkőzés:
*TEVA-Vasas-UNIQA - Groupama-Honvéd, Komjádi uszoda 5-5 (1-0, 3-2, 0-1, 1-2)
FTC-Fisher Klíma - BVSC-Zugló, Népliget 15-7 (2-2, 4-2, 5-0, 4-3)

* korábban:
*Szolnoki Főiskola-Közgép - Szeged-Beton VE 9-8 (1-1, 3-0, 1-3, 4-4)

* pénteken játszották:
*PVSK-Fűszért - ZF-Eger 9-13 (2-5, 3-2, 1-5, 3-1)

* A vasárnapi visszavágók:
*ZF-Eger - PVSK-Fűszért, Bitskey uszoda 18 ó
Szeged-Beton VE - Szolnoki Főiskola-Közgép VSC 18 ó
Groupama-Honvéd - TEVA-Vasas-UNIQA, Kőér utca 18 ó
BVSC-Zugló - FTC-Fisher Klíma, Szőnyi út 18 ó​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 18)

*Férfi vízilabda MK: Elődöntős az Eger, az FTC, a Honvéd és a Szeged*
2010. 10. 17. 20.41


<RIGHT> 






*Az esélyesek közül az Eger és az FTC kettős győzelemmel jutott be a férfi vízilabda Theodora Magyar Kupa legjobb négy csapata közé, s az elődöntős mezőny tagja lett még a vasárnapi visszavágók nyomán a Honvéd, amely a címvédő Vasast buktatta el, és a Szeged együttese is.*​*​**A negyeddöntős visszavágókon:
*​*
**ZF-Eger – PVSK-Fűszért 9-4 (2-2, 1-0, 3-0, 3-2)*

A hevesi gárda, mint a legutóbbi bajnoki idény ezüstérmese és kupamásodikja, az idegenbeli 13-9-es siker után vasárnap, hazai medencében még biztosabban nyert, így kettős győzelemmel lett elődöntős.

*Groupama-Honvéd - TEVA-Vasas-UNIQA 11-10 (3-2, 4-4, 2-1, 2-3)*

A csupa ob I-es gárda alkotta párok közül a legutóbb bajnok, egyszersmind kupagyőztes Vasas és a Honvéd duettjének küzdelme hozta a legtöbb izgalmat. A Komjádi uszodában játszott szombati 5-5 után a Kőér utcai visszavágón hamisítatlan vízi ütközet zajlott a felek között, amelyben a hazai együttes az ide-oda hullámzó játékot követően, 7-7 után elhúzott 11-7-re, ám az angyalföldi alakulat a végül 5 gólig jutott, háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Kiss Gergely és a triplázó horvát világbajnok, Miho Boskovics révén visszazárkózott 11-10-re, egyenlítenie azonban már nem sikerült. Így nem kis meglepetésre a Honvéd folytathatja a legjobb négy között. 

*BVSC-Zugló - FTC-Fisher Klíma 10-15 (2-2, 0-3, 3-7, 5-3)*

A Ferencváros roppant magabiztosan – az első meccsen 15-7-re diadalmaskodott a zöld-fehér alakulat –, kettős győzelemmel biztosította helyét a négy között.

*Szeged-Beton VE – Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP VSC 9-7 (2-2, 2-1, 3-2, 2-2)*

A vidéki rangadót a Szeged nyerte, összesítésben egyetlen góllal, mivel a szombati szolnoki egygólos vereség (8-9) után vasárnap, odahaza két góllal tudott nyerni riválisa ellen. A csongrádiaknál a válogatott ifjú titánja, Török Béla egymaga 6-ot (!) lőtt a kilencből.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 19)

*Evezés: Varga Tamás fölénnyel nyerte a csepeli hosszútávút*
2010. 10. 19. 03.57 


<RIGHT> 






*Varga Tamás győzelmével ért véget a csepeli Duna-szakaszon, 6 km-en megrendezett, őszi hosszú-távú evezősverseny. A regattán – melyen mintegy 20 klub evezőse vett részt – 10 versenyszámban hirdettek győztest. *

A kormányos nélküli kettesek között a Tisza EE csapatának (Simon Béla, Juhász Adrián) távollétében a Győriek fölénye bontakozott ki. A könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli kettest az U23-as vb-ötödik Vermes Péter és Bártfai Péter nyerte. Férfi egypárevezősben Markgrúber Balázs (Csepel EK) lett az első, mögötte Széll Domonkos (Csepel EK) és Csankó Péter (Velencei-tavi Vizisport Iskola Nonprofit Kft) értek célba. Varga Tamás (Démász Bajai VSC) könnyűsúlyú kategóriában Matyasovszki Dániel és Pozsár Bence (Démász Szeged VE) előtt győzött. A nőknél kormányos nélküli kettesben és női könnyűsúlyú egypárevezősben a Ferencvárosi Evezős Club csapata, Klötzl Ildikó és Varga Judit valamint Pálinkás Szabina, míg normál egypárevezősben a Csepel EK versenyzője, Kabódi Erzsébet volt a leggyorsabb.
- Ezzel a versennyel véget ért itthon az idei versenyszezon, melyet hivatalosan az október 23-án megrendezésre kerülő csepeli évadzáró esemény zár, ahol az ország minden klubjából érkező versenyzőket, véletlenszerűen sorsolják nyolcas csapatokba – mondta Ott Zsuzsanna főtitkár.
Itthon ugyan zárul a szezon, külföldön azonban még egy jelentős erőpróba vár a világ legjobbjaira. Hétfőn a világkupa-győztes Galambos Péter és az adaptív evezős Lengyel Mónika elutazott Új-Zélandra, az evezős világbajnokságra.

Magyar Evezős Szövetség​<CENTER></CENTER>

XLsport -


*Férfi vízilabda MK: Elődöntős az Eger, az FTC, a Honvéd és a Szeged*
2010. 10. 17. 20.41


<RIGHT> 






*Az esélyesek közül az Eger és az FTC kettős győzelemmel jutott be a férfi vízilabda Theodora Magyar Kupa legjobb négy csapata közé, s az elődöntős mezőny tagja lett még a vasárnapi visszavágók nyomán a Honvéd, amely a címvédő Vasast buktatta el, és a Szeged együttese is.*​*​*A negyeddöntős visszavágókon:
*ZF-Eger – PVSK-Fűszért 9-4 (2-2, 1-0, 3-0, 3-2)*
A hevesi gárda, mint a legutóbbi bajnoki idény ezüstérmese és kupamásodikja, az idegenbeli 13-9-es siker után vasárnap, hazai medencében még biztosabban nyert, így kettős győzelemmel lett elődöntős.

*Groupama-Honvéd - TEVA-Vasas-UNIQA 11-10 (3-2, 4-4, 2-1, 2-3) *
A csupa ob I-es gárda alkotta párok közül a legutóbb bajnok, egyszersmind kupagyőztes Vasas és a Honvéd duettjének küzdelme hozta a legtöbb izgalmat. A Komjádi uszodában játszott szombati 5-5 után a Kőér utcai visszavágón hamisítatlan vízi ütközet zajlott a felek között, amelyben a hazai együttes az ide-oda hullámzó játékot követően, 7-7 után elhúzott 11-7-re, ám az angyalföldi alakulat a végül 5 gólig jutott, háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Kiss Gergely és a triplázó horvát világbajnok, Miho Boskovics révén visszazárkózott 11-10-re, egyenlítenie azonban már nem sikerült. Így nem kis meglepetésre a Honvéd folytathatja a legjobb négy között. 

*BVSC-Zugló - FTC-Fisher Klíma 10-15 (2-2, 0-3, 3-7, 5-3)*
A Ferencváros roppant magabiztosan – az első meccsen 15-7-re diadalmaskodott a zöld-fehér alakulat –, kettős győzelemmel biztosította helyét a négy között.

*Szeged-Beton VE – Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP VSC 9-7 (2-2, 2-1, 3-2, 2-2)*
A vidéki rangadót a Szeged nyerte, összesítésben egyetlen góllal, mivel a szombati szolnoki egygólos vereség (8-9) után vasárnap, odahaza két góllal tudott nyerni riválisa ellen. A csongrádiaknál a válogatott ifjú titánja, Török Béla egymaga 6-ot (!) lőtt a kilencből.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 19)

*Kelly Slater megállíthatatlan*

*Újabb kupát és a győzelemmel járó értékes pontokat zsebelt be Kelly Slater – a Portugália partjainál megrendezett ASP World Tour 8. állomásán sem talált legyőzőre. Pedig Mick Fanning és Jordy Smith is nagyon le akarta nyomni...*

*Idén már a harmadik kupáját nyerte meg a kirobbanó formában lévő amerikai, így töretlenül halad a hőn áhított tizedik világbajnoki címe felé... 

A 44. tour-győzelméhez a dél-afrikai deszkahalmozót, Jordy Smitht kellett legyőznie a portugáliai Peniche partjánál. Az időjárás többször is megtréfálta a Rip Curl Pro versenyzőit: míg a selejtezőket a viharos időjárás miatt többször megkellett szakítani, addig a döntőben elég szolíd hullámokon kellett lovagolniuk Slateréknek.
A fiatal dél-afrikai kitartóan küzdött a tapasztaltabb Slater ellen. 
Sikerült is a legnagyobb pontszámot elérnie az egyik hullámon egy backhand superman-nel, azonban összesítésben az amerikainak sikerült felülkerekednie a pontvadászatban mögötte loholó Smith-en. 
Így:
*

*
*
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7KhXTyWaZVg?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7KhXTyWaZVg?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 19)

*Csernus doktort is leigazolták*

*Új taggal bővült a bajnoki aranyéremre pályázó ZF-Eger vízilabda csapatának kerete: dr. Csernus Imre pszichológus segíti majd a klub munkáját.*

*



*


Nem az egriek az első vízilabda csapat, ahol szakember segítségét veszik igénybe a bajnoki aranyéremhez: tavaly - a játékosok bevallása szerint is - nagy szerepe volt a Vasas bajnoki aranyérmében a sportpszichológiának, s most már a Szeged is állandó alkalmazásban tart egy szakértőt.
Ettől a szezontól a ZF-Eger stábja is bővül, dr. Csernus Imre pszichiáter segít majd a következő időszakban Gerendás György együttesének munkáját. A szakember korábban már dolgozott a Győri ETO futballistáival is, valamint több olimpikon felkészülésében vett részt a pekingi ötkarikás játékok előtt.


Forrás: egerwaterpolo​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 20)

*A Honvéd-Groupama búcsúztatta a Vasas pólósait*
2010. 10. 19. 09.15 


<RIGHT> 






*A férfi vízilabda Magyar Kupa negyeddöntőinek vaskos meglepetését a Honvéd-Groupama pólósai szállították, akik a tavalyi bajnok és kupagyőztes Vasast búcsúztatták.*


- Már az első, 5-5-re végződött meccsen érezni lehetett, hogy ebben a csapatban benne van a továbbjutás lehetősége - vélekedett a történtek után Novák Ferenc, a Honvéd-Groupama férfi vízilabdázóinak szakosztály igazgatója. - A visszavágón nem is kellett csalódnom, hiszen Vad Lajos legénysége gyakorlatilag végig irányította a mérkőzést. Volt olyan szituáció is, amikor négygólos előnyre tett szert az együttes, onnan lett végül 11:10 a javunkra.

*-Mennyivel jobb ez a Honvéd-Groupama, mint az utóbbi két év Honvédja?*
- Amikor a nagy elvándorlás megtörtént a pekingi olimpiát követően, egyidejűleg került a csapathoz Vad Lajos edzőnek. Tőle azt vártuk, hogy alaposan átszervezett, megfiatalított játékosállománnyal is kerüljön vissza a gárda a legjobbak közé. 2009 nyarán jól sikerültek az erősítéseink, de még egy fokkal ennél is jobb a helyzet az idei igazolásokat követően. A tavalyi ötödik hellyel megtartottuk a nemzetközi kupaszereplés lehetőségét, a 2010/2011-es szezonban viszont ennél többre vágyunk. Rengeteget nyomhat a latba, hogy két éves távollét után visszajött hozzánk Hárai Balázs (képünkön), mert személyében egy hiányposzton, centerben tudunk ütőképesek lenni. 

*- A megfiatalított csapatból kiket tudna külön is kiemelni?*
- Azért nem teszem ezt, mert hosszú lenne a felsorolás. Tényleg ez a helyzet és remélem, a játékosok a következő erőpróbák során bizonyítani fogják, hogy nem érdemes felsorolásokba belekezdeni, mert maga a csapat játszik igen jól.

*- A Vasas kiverésével immár a legjobb négy között vannak a Magyar Kupában.*

- Az Eger, a Ferencváros, a Szeged és a Honvéd-Groupama adja az elődöntő négy részvevőjét. Ezzel a komoly részsikerrel még nem lakott jól a társaság; akár újabb bravúrra is képesek lehetünk. A bajnokságban is ez az alapállás: a cél a legjobb négy közé kerülés, de ha ez sikerül, akkor az nem azt jelenti majd, hogy ennyi már elég.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 20)

*Galambos Péter vb-éremért evez majd Új-Zélandon*
2010. 10. 20. 13.21


<RIGHT> 






*A sajtó meglehetős közönyétől kísérve utazott el hétfőn Új-Zélandra az evezős világbajnokságon résztvevő, két versenyzőből álló - Galambos Péter egypoárevezős és Lengyel Mónika paralimpiai részvételre pályázó egypárevezős - magyar evezős küldöttség.*

Kettejük közül Galambos Péter - elsősorban idei nemzetközi sikerei révén - az ismertebb, s feltehetően tőle várható a jobb eredmény is. A váciak kiválóságával még elutazás előtt beszéltünk.
- Tulajdonképpen teljesen bizonytalan voltam, mire is leszek képes a 2010-es versenyidényben, hiszen tavaly többféle betegség miatt az egész évem lenullűázódott. A téli időszak elsősorban a felzárkózást célozta, de a tavaszi rajt előtt fogalmam sem volt, mire is lehetek képes.
*- Azután minden túl szépen alakult: mindkét Világkupát megnyerte, ahol elindult. Ebben feltehetően az elmúlt tíz év következetes munkája is benne van.*
- Kétezer óta evezek Vácon, meglehetősen jó körülmények között. Ráadásul az első perctől mindmáig Rapcsák Károly mesteredző - akinek keze alól többek között a kétszeres világbajnok Pető Tibor is kikerült - irányítja a felkészülésemet. 
*- Korábban már ért el figyelemre méltó eredményeket, volt egyetemi- és főiskolai világbajnok, de azért a Világkupa-győzelmei mégis más kategóriába tartoznak*.
- Annak ellenére, hogy kétszer is az élen végeztem, két, egymástól eléggé különböző verseny zajlott Münchenben, illetve Luzernben. Amíg Münchenben olasz riválisom nagyon meglépett 1500 méterig, s onnan sikerült lehajráznom az utolsó ötszázon, addig Luzernben jobban sikerült tartanom a tempót az élen haladókkal. Így kevesebb hátrányt kellett ledolgoznom. Egyébként nem különösebben izgat, hogy mások milyen csapásszámmal haladnak, én igyekszem a magam előzetes tervét megvalósítani. 
*- A két VK-sikert követően kár lenne tagadni, ugyancsak megnőtt a tekintélye a könnyűsúlyú egypárevezősök nemzetközi mezőnyében. Sokan kimondottan favoritként tartják számon Galambos Pétert.*
- Ezt a kérdést - az esélyesség terhét - óvatosan kezelem. Az A-döntőbe, a legjobb hat közé mindenképpen be szeretnék kerülni, ott pedig egy bármilyen dobogós helyezés már nem jelentene csalódást számomra. Három, komoly riválisom lesz: a háromszoros világbajnok, új-zélandi Duncan Grant, az olasz Mazzalo Miani és a holland Joop Schouten. Idén mindhármukat sikerült megelőznöm, egyébként pedig a hazai pálya előnyeit élvező újzélandi Grantot tartom legtöbbre.
*- Az október 31-én kezdődő világbajnokság előtt, még szeptemberben tett egy érdekes szakmai kirándulást. Az Európa-bajnokságon ugyanis a 72,5 kilós felső határral rendelkező könnyűsúly helyett a normálsúlyúak között lapátolt, s ott lett hetedik.*
- Minden szempontból hasznos és tanulságos volt ez a kitérő, ahol testközelből láthattam, hogyan pörgetik az evezőket a kétméteres, kilencven-százkilós ellenfelek. Kíváncsiságom egyetlen oka az volt, hogy az én súlycsoportomban nincs olimpiai verseny, csak a normálsúlyú egyeseknek lesz alkalmuk olimpiai érmekért vetélkedni.
*- Ezt azt is jelentheti, hogy Londonba megpróbál normálsúlyban kijutni?*
- A 2011-es szezonban elsősorban a könnyűsúlyú párossal próbálkozom, s csak akkor váltok át a normálsúlyú egypárevezősök közé, ha párosban reménytelenné lenne a kijutás. Pillanatnyilag három-négy evezős kerülhet szóba, mint leendő partner. Ennek kilétét azonban csak a téli felkészülést követően próbáljuk meg eldönteni edzőmmel, Rapcsák Károllyal.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 21)

*Kajak-kenu: 2014-ben ismét Brandenburgban lesz az Eb*
2010. 10. 20. 19.53 


<RIGHT> 






*Tavalyhoz hasonlóan 2014-ben is a németországi Brandenburg an der Havel rendezheti a kajak-kenu Európa-bajnokságot.*

Ezt szerdán közölte a sportág kontinentális szövetsége. a verseny rendezési jogára még a csehországi Racice pályázott.
Jövőre Belgrádban, 2012-ben Zágrábban, 2013-ban pedig a portugáliai Montemorban kerül sor a kajak-kenu Eb-re.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Úszás: doppingolt a Budapesten Eb-győztes Bousquet*
2010. 10. 20. 12.01


<RIGHT> 






*Két hónapos eltiltást kapott az augusztusi, budapesti úszó Európa-bajnokságon két számban is aranyérmes francia Frédérick Bousquet, miután szervezetében a serkentők közé tartozó heptaminolra bukkantak.*

A L'Equipe című sportnapilap szerdai értesülése szerint a 29 éves olimpiai ezüstérmes versenyző még az Eb előtt, egy június 13-i vizsgálaton adott pozitív mintát, ám az eredményt csak most hozták nyilvánosságra. Az eltiltás szeptember 20-tól él.
"Nincs mentő körülmény, rászolgáltam a büntetésre, ennyi" - fogalmazott a korábbi világcsúcstartó, akinek elmondása szerint egy kereskedelmi forgalomban kapható kenőccsel került a szervezetébe a tiltott anyag.
Bousquet 50 m gyorson és a 4x100-as vegyesváltó tagjaként lett a Margitszigeten kontinenselső, 50 m pillangón másodikként zárt, míg a 2008-as pekingi olimpián a 4x100-as gyorsváltóval lett ezüstérmes.
​*Férfi vízilabda: újabb sérült a DVSE-Cívis Póló csapatában*


*A BVSC elleni kétkapuzás során járomcsonttörést szenvedett a DVSE-Cívis Póló orosz légiósa, Pavel Apanaszenko.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->A pólóst szerdán meg is operálják, de a remények szerint a jövő pénteki, Pécs elleni idénynyitón – ha védőmasszkkal is – már vízbe szállhat. A csapat másik két sérültje, Szabó Tamás és Simon Adrián visszatérésére még várnia kell Gyöngyösi András edzőnek.​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 14)

*Úszó ob: Cseh László és Bernek Péter remekelt*
2010. 11. 13. 19.31


<RIGHT> 






*Cseh László remeklése és Bernek Péter országos csúcsa jelentette a második nap fénypontját a százhalombattai rövidpályás úszó országos bajnokságon.*

Cseh László három egyéni számban is diadalmaskodott. Ötven pillangón kezdett a Kőbánya SC olimpiai ezüstérmese, majd következett a nagy csata: 200 pillangón az ifjúsági olimpiai aranyérmes Biczó Bencével kellett meccselnie. A rutin és leginkább a fordulók egyértelmű Cseh-sikert eredményeztek, a bajnok csaknem négy tizeddel volt jobb ifjú vetélytársánál.
"Mindig kérdezik, hogy esett, és mindig azt mondhatom: a kétszáz pillangó állandóan fáj... - mondta mosolyogva Biczó Bence. - Nagyon sokat kell még tanulnom, fejlődnöm, különösen a fordulókon van még mit csiszolni, azok ugyanis messze nem olyanok, amilyeneknek lenniük kellene. De azért vannak az edzések, hogy ezeket is begyakoroljuk."
Cseh végül 100 vegyesen is nyert: "Kőkemény felkészülésből csinálom végig ezt a versenyt, nem csoda, hogy ennyitől már teljesen elfáradok. Ez így is van rendjén, van még idő összerakni mindent."
Az utóbbi hetekben a borotvát félrerakó, és az arcszőrzetét a dubaji vb-ig növesztő Cseh egyébként búcsút inthetett egyik szakállas országos csúcsának: Bernek Péter 200 háton megdöntötte klubtársa hét éve fennálló rekordját. Az ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok maga is meglepődött (ő egyébként az első magyar úszó, aki felnőtt csúcsot úszott a cáparuhák betiltását követően): "Már az 1:54-es időnek is nagyon örültem volna, az, hogy 1:53-on belülre kerültem, nagyszerű érzés. Erőt ad a folytatáshoz, mert egyébként a fordulókon van mit gyakorolni, hiszen eddig ötven és harminchárom méteres medencében edzettünk. Összességében bízom benne, hogy az Európa-bajnokságra még jobb leszek."
A nap egyetlen, nem Kőbánya SC-s sikerét Gyurta Dániel aratta a férfiaknál: magabiztosan nyerte a 100 méteres mellúszást, majd ismét megállapította: "Minden úgy megy, ahogy terveztük, még van négy hét a világbajnokságig, az elég a csúcsforma eléréséhez."
A hölgyeknél ugyanakkor az összes versenyszámban a Jövő SC klasszisai diadalmaskodtak: Verrasztó Evelyn újabb két elsőséggel eddig viszi a pálmát az abszolút összetettben, vasárnap dől el, hogy a Csehvel folytatott különversenyben - jelenleg 5-4 Evelynnek - melyikük kerekedik fölül.
Kiss László szövetségi kapitány összességében elégedett volt az eddig látottakkal, ugyanakkor jelezte: kicsit elkezdett aggódni a felkészülés hátralévő időszakát illetően, ugyanis Dara Eszteren az influenza első jelei mutatkoznak - a mesteredző legalábbis reméli, nem söpör végig a legjobbakon valamiféle fertőzés.

* A 2. napi győztesek eredményei:
férfiak:
*50 m pillangó: Cseh László (Kőbánya SC) 24.25 mp
100 m gyors: Kozma Dominik (Kőbánya SC) 49.18 mp
100 m hát: Bernek Péter (Kőbánya SC) 1:52.94 p - új országos csúcs (régi: 1:53.46, Cseh László, 2003)
100 m mell: Gyurta Dániel (A Jövő SC Veolia) 59.27 mp
100 m vegyes: Cseh László (Kőbánya SC) 54.86 mp
200 m pillangó: Cseh László (Kőbánya SC) 1:55.70 p

* nők:
*50 m hát: Joó Sára (A Jövő SC Veolia) 29.12 mp
50 m mell: Sztankovics Anna (A Jövő SC Veolia) 32.69 mp
100 m pillangó: Tompa Orsolya (A Jövő SC Veolia) 59.31 mp
100 m vegyes: Verrasztó Evelyn (A Jövő SC Veolia) 1:01.54 p
200 m gyors: Verrasztó Evelyn (A Jövő SC Veolia) 1:54.76 p
200 m mell: Sztankovics Anna (A Jövő SC Veolia) 2:29.33 p
800 m gyors: Mutina Ágnes (A Jövő SC Veolia) 8:28.17 p​<CENTER></CENTER>



*LEN Kupa: hatgólos előnnyel utazik Montenegróba az FTC*
2010. 11. 13. 20.47


<RIGHT> 






*Hatgólos előnnyel várhatja a december 18-i visszavágót az FTC férfi vízilabdacsapata a montenegrói Cattaro ellenében a LEN Kupában, miután a második számú kontinentális pólósorozat nyolcaddöntőjének szombati első összecsapásán 11-5-re győzött.*

* eredmény, nyolcaddöntő, 1. mérkőzés:
FTC-Fisher Klíma – Cattaro (montenegrói) 11-5 (2-3, 3-0, 2-1, 4-1)
*a magyar csapat góldobói: Weszelovszky , Cigány, Varga I. Zs., Kunac, Szeles 2-2, Varga T. 1
Rosszul indult a népligeti meccs a zöld-fehérek szemszögéből, mert a kétszeres olimpiai bajnok Varga Tamás büntetőt rontott. Jóllehet Czigány Károly góljával a vezetést megszerezte az FTC, az első negyedben hamar 1-3 lett az állás. Varga számára szokatlan pozícióból, centerből tette jóvá hibáját, egyszersmind szorosabbá a mérkőzést az első szünet előtt.
A második nyolc perctől aztán már egy új Ferencvárost láthattak a szurkolók: a hazaiak Czigány, a szintén duplázó Weszelovszky László, s a 38 évesen is kiváló, 2000-es olimpiai aranyérmes Varga I. Zsolt jóvoltából 7-4-re fordítottak. A befejező játékrészben a szintén két gólig jutott Szeles György és a délszláv légiós, Aljosa Kunac révén pedig még biztosabbá tették győzelmüket, jelentősen megnövelve a Ferencváros továbbjutási esélyét.
A LEN Kupában érdekelt másik magyar együttes, a Honvéd vasárnap 14 órától vív meg szlovákiai ellenfelével, a kassaiak élcsapatával a Kőér utcában.​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport - Mti​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 21)

*Vízilabda MK: alaposan feltörte az Eger a szegedi Betont*
2010. 11. 20. 19.49 

<RIGHT> 






*Három lőtt góllal nem lehet megverni a ZF-Egert, így végül csúnya, 9-3-as vereségbe futott bele a Szeged-Beton VE a vízilabda Magyar Kupa második elődöntőjében. Hiába védekeztek jól három negyeden keresztül a Tisza-partiak, támadásban „impotensek” maradtak, míg Gerendás György fiai elöl és hátul egyaránt nagyot alkottak. *

Kásás Zoltán, a Szeged edzője viccelődött a mérkőzés előtt, hogy felhívta a fiúk figyelmét, nem a harmadik negyeddel kezdődik a meccs, hanem az elsővel, utalva arra, hogy a Tisza-partiak hajlamosak elaludni a kezdésnél. Noha nem mondhatni, hogy passzívan kezdtek volna a vidéki elődöntőn, most is, már a nyitó felvonásban kétgólos hátrányt szedtek össze. Előbb Bundschuh Erik, valamivel később pedig Hosnyánszky Norbert köszönt be távolról (2-0), míg az egri kapu előtt Török Béla hibázott ötméteresnél. 
Ínséges nyolc perc következett, hiszen a vízilabdától idegen módon egyetlen gól sem született. Mindkét csapat kiválóan védekezett, a Szeged talán a megszokottan jó hajrájára gyűjtötte az erőt, az Egernek pedig a kétgólos előny birtokában semmi sem volt sürgős. A legnagyobb helyzete a hevesieké volt, ám Baksa László parádésan fogta Kovács Gábor hetesét. Amúgy a fiatal szegedi kapus végig biztosan állt a lábán, többször is nagyot hárított. 
Kimondottan jó eredménynek számít három negyed után négy kapott góllal állni az Eger ellen, ám 24 perc alatt mindössze egyet borzasztóan lerontja az összképet. Az első negyedhez hasonlóan az egriek ismét kétszer találtak be, egyszer Kis Gábor maradt három méteren üresen, másodszor pedig Graham bombázott Baksa kapujába (4-1). A Szeged továbbra is jól védekezett, de támadásban csak Török Béla próbálkozott, hatástalanul. Pedig mellette volt a vízben dr. Molnár Tamás vagy a balkezes Kiss Csaba is… 
Tovább tetézte a Szeged bajait Biros Péter, aki a negyedik negyed elején nyolc méterről óriási gólt lőtt emberelőnyös helyzetben. Ha 26 perc alatt egy gólt szereztek a Tisza-partiak, vajon a hátralévő hatban dobnak minimum négyet? – tehettük volna fel a költői kérdést, ám még a kimondás előtt szánkra forrt a szó: Hosnyánszky Norbert hét-nyolc méterről elővette varázslatos jobbját, és olyan, de olyan gólt csavart (6-1)… Ez kegyelemdöfés volt, végleg eldőlt a továbbjutás kérdése. Graham második gólja után (7-1) az Eger már azt is megtehette, hogy lecseréli Szécsi Zoltánt, és a fiatal Nébald Olivért hozza be a kapuba. Aaron Younger hamar felavatta őt megduplázva a szegedi gólok számát, ráadásul Török Béla is betalált ötösből (7-3), de kettővel a vége előtt Varga Zsolt és Aaron Feltham is feliratkozott a góllövő-listára (9-3),

*Vízilabda Magyar Kupa, II. elődöntő
*ZF-Eger - Szeged-Beton VE 9-3 (2-0, 0-0, 2-1, 5-2)

*Vízilabda Magyar Kupa: a Honvéd az első döntős*
2010. 11. 20. 18.26

<RIGHT> 






*Három végleg cserés FTC-kiállítást és négy ötméteresből született Honvéd-gólt hozott a vízilabda Magyar Kupa első elődöntője, ahol a Groupama Honvéd 9-7-re legyőzte az FTC-Fisher Klíma csapatát. *



*Vízilabda MK: Szeged-Szentes döntő lesz a nőknél*
2010. 11. 19. 22.07 

<RIGHT> 






*A Szeged és a Szentes vívja a női vízilabda Theodora Magyar Kupa döntőjét vasárnap 15 órától a Szőnyi úti uszodában.*

A pénteki elődöntőben előbb a Tisza partiak – elsősorban az ötször is eredményes válogatott játékos, Drávucz Rita jóvoltából - nyertek öt góllal a BVSC együttesével szemben, míg a másik ágon meglepetésre a Szentes két góllal verte a címvédő Dunaújvárost.

*Eredmények, elődöntő:
*Taylor and Nash Universitas Szeged - BVSC-Zugló Diapolo 13-8 (3-2, 3-4, 4-1, 3-1)

Hungerit-MetalCom-Szentesi VK - Dunaújvárosi Főiskola-DVCSH-Corner Ékszer 8-6 (1-2, 2-1, 4-1, 1-2)​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Profi egészségügyi háttér a kajak-kenusok mögött*

<RIGHT> 






*A jövőben a Semmelweis Egyetem és annak háttérintézményeként a Kútvölgyi Klinika biztosítja a kajak-kenu válogatott olimpiai "A" keretének kiemelt egészségügyi ellátását, valamint tudományos kutatások elvégzésével is segítik a versenyzők felkészülését.*

Az erről szóló megállapodást sajtótájékoztató keretében írta alá szerdán Dr. Tulassay Tivadar rektor, valamint Baráth Etele, a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség (MKKSZ) elnöke.
"A sportág története szempontjából mérföldkőnek tartom ezt az egyezséget. - mondta az MKKSZ vezetője. - Az évek során sok remek orvos dolgozott a csapat mellett, de mostantól jóval tudományosabb lesz ezen a területen a hátterünk. A sportolóknak és edzőiknek is érdeke, hogy részt vegyenek a programban, amely egyébként már egy ideje zajlik is."
Storcz Botond háromszoros olimpiai bajnok kajakos, a válogatott szövetségi kapitánya reményét fejezte ki, hogy a közös munka gyümölcsét már a jövő évi, szegedi kvalifikációs világbajnokságon, majd a 2012-es londoni ötkarikás játékokon learathatják.
"Több rivális ország csapatánál népes orvosi stáb áll rendelkezésre, mi ebben eddig el voltunk maradva az ellenfelektől. Mint egykori versenyző és jelenlegi kapitány, csak üdvözölni tudom ezt a kezdeményezést, amely úttörő jellegű a magyar sportéletben." - fogalmazott.
Dr. Tóth Miklós, az egyetem rektor-helyettese arról is szót ejtett, hogy a kajakosokkal és kenusokkal létrejött együttműködést műhelymunkának tekintik, s a tapasztalatokra alapozva jöhetne létre a Nemzeti Sportegészségügyi Központ, amely a Sportkórház jelenlegi funkcióit megtartva, a hiányterületeket feltöltve minőségi változást célozna meg a hazai sportegészségügy területén.​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

*Bizonyítottak a Groupama-Honvéd pólósai*
2010. 11. 22. 09.33

<RIGHT>






*Szenzációs mérkőzést hozott a vízilabdázók Theodora Magyar Kupa döntője, amelyen a ZF Eger tűnt esélyesebbnek, ám a Groupama-Honvéd gárdája rácáfolva az előzetes latolgatásokra, kitűnő csapatjátékot felvonultatva, biztosan nyert.*

Pedig a döntőt megelőzően a szakemberek inkább a nagyobb neveket felvonultató egrieket taksálták többre, még az óvatosabbak is legfeljebb a hosszabbítást - tehát a rendes játékidőbeni döntetlent - tartották elképzelhetőnek. Annak ellenére is, hogy az előcsatározások során *Vad Lajos(képünkön)* tanítványai az Egert a csoportban legyőzték, majd elütötték a továbbjutástól a továbbra is világsztároktól hemzsegő Vasast, a legjobb négy között pedig a Ferencvárost búcsúztatták.
A látottak alapján elmondható, megint felborult a papírforma, győzött a fiatalság, amely ez alkalommal is rendkívül szervezett játékkal párosult. Az Eger ugyan 4-3-ra még vezetett, ám onnan már végig a Tüzér utcai legénység irányította a történéseket. A pekingi olimpia után a korábbi játékosok közül mindössze Gergely István, Szívós Márton és Székely Bulcsu maradt, a többiek kicserélődtek. A szerényebb anyagi lehetőségek közepette Novák Ferenc szakosztály igazgatónak egyetlen választása maradt: fiatal tehetségek leigazolása. 
Nos, úgy tűnik, a Groupama-Honvédban jól választottak. Tavaly még csak ötödik tudott lenni az együttes a bajnokságban, de ez is elég volt ahhoz, hogy a LEN Kupában nemzetközi sorozatot játszhassanak. A Magyar Kupában mutatott játékuk alapján pedig egy újabb lépcsőfokról beszélhetünk, hiszen ez a csapat már jóval többet ígér, mint az előző két év együttese. A munka látványosan kezd beérni.
- Nem akarok egyetlen játékost sem kiemelni - mondta az ünneplés közben elért vezetőedző, Vad Lajos. - Legfőbb erényeinket - alázat, szerénység, összeszokottság, egymásért a végsőkig küzdés - most is látványosan felmutatta a legénység. Csak ezzel a mentalitással remélhetjük, hogy a későbbiekben is képesek leszünk hasonló, vagy olykor még jobb teljesítményre is.
*- Miben kell véleménye szerint leginkább fejlődnie a még mindig rendkívül fiatal átlagéletkorú együttesének?*
- Talán az előnyök tudatosabb kihasználását említeném, azzal együtt, hogy minden játékszituációban vannak még tartalékaink.
*- Milyen helyezés az, amelyet a bajnokságban még elfogadna, mint legszerényebbet?*
- Most egyelőre még nem a hazai pontvadászat foglalkoztat elsősorban, hanem a nemzetközi szereplésünk, a LEN Kupában való helytállás. December 18-án megyünk Kassára, ahol a visszavágón hatgólos előnnyel ugorhatnak játékosaink a vízbe. Mivel éppen arra a napra van kisorsolva a Ferencváros elleni meccsünk, még annak is meg kell találni a megfelelő időpontját. A bajnoki sorozat inkább tavasszal kerül a legfontosabb helyre az életünkben.
A kupát nyolcadszor elnyert Groupama-Honvéd mesterét a gratulációt követően visszaadtuk az ünneplésnek. Mától tovább folytatódik az immár harmadik éve tartó csapatépítés, amelynek eddigi leglátványosabb sikere a Theodora Magyar Kupa elnyerése volt.

​
<CENTER></CENTER>

*A Szentes nyerte a női vízilabda Magyar Kupát*
2010. 11. 21. 17.19

<RIGHT>






*A Szentes női vízilabdacsapata hódította el a 2010-es Magyar Kupát, miután a vasárnap délutáni döntőben egy góllal felülkerekedett a Szeged együttesén a Szőnyi úti uszodában.*

*Theodora Magyar Kupa, női döntő:*
Hungerit-MetalCom-Szentesi VK - Taylor & Nash Universitas Szeged 6-5 (2-2, 1-1, 1-1, 2-1)
Váltott vezetéssel fej-fej mellett haladtak a csapatok az izgalmas csatában, amely a végjátékban dőlt el a pénteki elődöntőben a címvédő Dunaújvárossal is elbánó Szentes javára.
Bő egy perccel a záró dudaszó előtt Anasztaszija Kotova találatával vette át 6-5-re a vezetést a közelmúlt kitűnő játékosa, a volt sokszoros válogatott Zantleitner Krisztina igazgatta együttes, és bár a Szeged a két nagy erősítés, az amúgy háromszor is eredményes Drávucz Rita, a legvégén pedig a center, és szintén válogatott Tóth Ildikó révén egyenlíthetett volna, az eséllyel nem tudtak élni Godova Gábor „leányai”, így a Szentes lett a kupagyőztes.
A másik pénteki elődöntőben a Szeged a BVSC-t verte, amely így a Dunaújvárossal egyetemben a harmadik helyen végzett, mivel bronzmeccset nem rendeztek.


*A Honvéd nyerte a férfi vízilabda Magyar Kupát*
2010. 11. 21. 18.38

<RIGHT>





*A Honvéd lett a 2010-es Magyar Kupa győztese a férfi vízilabdázóknál: a Kőér utcaiak a vasárnapi döntőben az Eger legénységét késztették megadásra.*

*Theodora Magyar Kupa, döntő:*
Groupama-Honvéd – ZF-Eger 9-6 (3-2, 2-2, 2-1, 2-1)
A góldobók: Szivós 3, Salamon 2, Mátyás, Bátori, Tóth M., Gór-Nagy 1-1, illetve Biros 3, Kotsidis, Varga II. Zs., Hosnyánszky 1-1
Az első ízben 1923-ban kiírt Magyar Kupáért az idei fináléban úgy indult harcba a két együttes a Szőnyi úti vasutas uszodában, hogy az Eger legutóbb 2008-ban történetében harmadszor, a Honvéd pedig 2006-ban fennállása óta hetedszer végzett az élen. A kérdés tehát úgy hangzott vasárnap: az Eger negyedszer vagy a Honvéd nyolcadszor? (A kispesti gárdánál többször csak az Újpest (19), az FTC (17) és a Vasas (15) gyűjtötte be a serleget.)
A negyeddöntőben a címvédő Vasast búcsúztató Kőér utcai alakulat kezdett jobban, emberelőnyből szerezve vezetést. Utána viszont a pontatlan támadójáték, illetve a kölcsönösen szigorú és hatékony védekezés következtében sokáig nem esett gól, míg nem büntetőből a Honvéd megduplázta az előnyt. Ám zárkózott az Eger, s a második negyedben fordított az álláson (2-3-ról 4-3-ra), a nagyszünetre viszont már újfent Vad Lajos társulata állt jobban.
Sőt a harmadik nyolc perc elején 7-4-re elhúzott a Honvéd. Gerendás György legénysége nem adta fel, de 7-5 után a zárónegyedre a kétszeres olimpiai bajnok kapus, Gergely István végképp lehúzta a „rolót”, parádés védéseket mutatott be, oroszlánrészt vállalva a Honvéd 9-6-os sikeréből.​
<CENTER></CENTER>
XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 26)

*Rövidpályás úszó Eb: öt magyar jutott tovább*
2010. 11. 26. 11.27

<RIGHT> 






*Öt magyar versenyző jutott tovább az előfutamokból az eindhoveni rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokság pénteki versenynapján.*

Közülük Verrasztó Dávid 400 m vegyesen egyből a döntőbe jutott, ráadásul a 22 éves versenyző a legjobb idővel (4:07.67 p) kvalifikálta magát a fináléba.

A csütörtöki nyitónapon 200 m vegyesen aranyérmes Verrasztó Evelyn, valamint a 200 m pillangón diadalmaskodó Jakabos Zsuzsanna ezúttal 100 m vegyesen állt rajthoz, mindketten bejutottak az elődöntőbe, előbbi a 2. (1:00.44 p), utóbbi pedig a 10. idővel (1:01.41 p).

Dara Eszter 50 m pillangón a 14.-ként (26.96 mp) jutott a legjobb 16 közé, míg az 50 m gyorson csütörtökön nyolcadik Takács Krisztián a 16. helyen (48.94 mp) éppen befért a 100 gyors elődöntőjébe. Ugyanezen a távon Kozma Dominik a 26. (49.49 mp), Hős Péter pedig a 29. helyen (49.71 mp) fejezte be a versenyt. 400 m vegyesen Szána Zsombor a 15. lett (4:18.60 p), 50 m háton Bernek Péter - aki csütörtökön 200-on negyedik lett - a 26. időt (25.55 mp) érte el.

Kapás Boglárka nem volt érdekelt délelőtt, mivel nevezési idejével "befért" az úgynevezett gyors futam mezőnyébe 800 m gyorson, vagyis rögtön a legjobb nyolc között úszik a péntek délutáni-esti műsor 17 órára kiírt nyitószámában.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Nagy botrányt kavart a szingapúri pólósok nadrágja*
2010. 11. 26. 07.30

<RIGHT> 
*Felháborodást váltott ki Szingapúrban, hogy a kínai Kantonban zajló Ázsiai Játékokon a férfi vízilabda-válogatott tagjai országuk zászlaját szimbolizáló olyan nadrágban játszottak, amelyen a félhold meglehetősen pikáns helyen "ágaskodott".*

Az ügyben illetékes minisztérium közleménye szerint szerencsétlen volt olyan úszónadrágot viselni, amelynek mintázatában az öt csillag mellett a félhold éppen a lágyékrésztől indul, és kérik a csapatot, hogy a jövőben ne használja ezt a szerelést.
A szingapúri sajtó is keményen bírálta a megbotránkoztató viseletet, "illetlennek, gusztustalannak és visszataszítónak" minősítve a nadrágot.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Rövidpályás úszó Eb: kezdésnek két magyar arany*
2010. 11. 25. 20.59 

<RIGHT> 






*Két aranyérmet szereztek a magyarok az eindhoveni rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokság csütörtöki nyitónapján: Verrasztó Evelyn megvédte címét 200 m vegyesen, Jakabos Zsuzsanna pedig 200 m pillangón diadalmaskodott.*

Jó előjelekkel indult az első nap délutánja: Takács Krisztián "egyenes ágon" bekerült az 50 m gyors döntőjébe a 8. helyen, nem kellett "ráúszásban" bizonyítania, mint korábban öt alkalommal.
A folytatás lehetett volna jobb, mondjuk egyetlen tizeddel, hiszen Bernek Péter 9 századmásodperccel maradt le a 200 hát bronzérméről: az ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok az utolsó ötven méteren óriásit hajrázott, ám egy hajszál hiányzott – országos csúcsa (1:52.81) így is dicséretes teljesítmény.
Ezután következett az első "nagy szám", a 200 vegyes Verrasztó Evelynnel. A címvédő és Európa-csúcstartó már délelőtt is a legjobb időt úszta, délután pedig kétség sem férhetett ahhoz, hogy meglesz az első magyar siker. Fokozatosan húzott el a többiektől, már a hátúszást követően vezetett, mellen sem tudták megszorongatni, gyorson pedig faképnél hagyta az egész mezőnyt, és végül három másodperces előnnyel lett első.
Nem sokkal később már a második Európa-bajnoki címet ünnepelhette a magyar tábor, miután Jakabos 200 pillangón bizonyult a legjobbnak. Sokkal izgalmasabb verseny volt, mint Verrasztó Evelyné, az olasz vetélytársak ugyanis igancsak szorongatták a 4-es pályán tempózó magyart. Giacchetti fordulói sokkal hatékonyabbnak tűntek, pillangózásban viszont Jakabos egyértelműen gyorsabb volt. Fokozatosan közelített az olaszhoz, aki ugyan az utolsó huszonöt méterre is némi előnnyel indult, ám ezt könnyedén eltüntette a budapesti Eb ezüstérmese, és végül élete első felnőtt Európa-bajnoki címét ünnepelhette. Ugyanebben a számban Mutina Ágnes a negyedik helyen végzett.
A férfiak 200 méteres vegyesúszó számában Verrasztó Dávid egyéni legjobbjával lett hetedik, míg Takács Krisztián az 50 gyors fináléjában a nyolcadik helyen zárt. A nap krónikájához tartozik, hogy a délelőtt kifejezetten biztató formában úszó Molnár Ákos délutánra belázasodott, így vissza kellett léptetni a 100 mell elődöntőjéről.

* Nyilatkozatok a magyar szövetség honlapja alapján:
Verrasztó Evelyn:
* "Nem voltam feszült, tudtam, hogy én vagyok az esélyes. Nem volt gond, hogy nem igazán tudtak velem jönni, biztos voltam abban, hogy tudok +egyedül+ úszni. Amikor az utolsó százra fordultunk, már sejtettem, nem lesz gond, hiszen ketten tudnak hasonlóan jót gyorson, és ők nincsenek itt. Valami hasonló időt terveztünk, bár az edzőim azt mondták, ha 2:07-en belül megyek, akkor igazán boldogok lesznek. Azért remélem, így sem szomorúak... Most egyébként még messze nem vagyok annyira gyors, van idő a világbajnokságig, hogy tovább javuljak, és a maximumot tudjam adni."

* Jakabos Zsuzsanna:
* "Sikerült a terv szerint haladni, azaz végig az olasz lánnyal mentem, aki az átlagosnál sokkal jobban fordul, azaz hosszan tapadnom kellett rá, és abban bízni, hogy a végén le tudom hajrázni. Ez végül is sikerült... A mai napon minden úgy alakult, ahogy akartam: sikerült megdöntenem az egyéni legjobb időmet, pedig azt tavaly szuperdresszben úsztam. Kérdezték, miért nem örülök látványosan annak, hogy végre aranyat nyertem. Nos, én tényleg iszonyúan örülök – csak itt belül..."

* Kiss László szövetségi kapitány:
* "Azt kaptuk az első naptól, amit vártunk: miközben a fiatalok fokozatosan szokják a nagy versenyek légkörét, és egyre jobban beépülnek a csapatba, a klasszisok jóvoltából folytatódott a nyári kiváló sorozat. Evelyn és Zsu úgy úszott, ahogy a nagykönyvben meg van írva, egy pillanatig sem volt kérdéses, hogy nyernek. Kifejezetten tetszett Mutina Ági és Bernek Peti úszása, és Verrasztó Dávid is biztatóan jött, azaz kifejezetten elégedett lehetek."​<CENTER></CENTER>





*Jakabos is Európa-bajnok 200 pillangón *
2010. 11. 25. 19.00

<RIGHT> 






*Jakabos Zsuzsanna 2:05.58 perces idővel aranyérmet szerzett 200 m pillangón az eindhoveni rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokság csütörtöki versenynapján.*

A szám másik magyarja, Mutina Ágnes a negyedik helyen végzett 2:07.29-es idővel.
A döntőbe a legjobb idővel jutó Jakabos kiegyensúlyozottan úszott. Az olasz Alessia Polieri hatalmas tempót diktált, ám ezt nem bírta végig, így a pécsiek 21 éves sportolója végül elsőként érkezett be. Mutina a negyedik helyét főként remek hajrájának köszönhette.


*Verrasztó Evelyn a világ idei legjobbjával Eb-győztes*
2010. 11. 25. 18.59

<RIGHT> 






*Verrasztó Evelyn megvédte címét 200 m vegyesen az eindhoveni rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokságon: a csütörtöki döntőben 2:07.06 perces idővel győzött.*

A Jövő SC 21 éves versenyzője az első forduló után még a második volt, ám innentől kezdve ellépett a mezőnytől. Egy darabig a belga Kimberly Buys még tartotta vele a lépést, de az utolsó 25 méternek Verrasztó már két testhossz előnnyel vágott neki, és végül magabiztosan győzött.

* Verrasztó ideje a világ idei legjobbja!*​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 26)

*Vitorlázás: a kétszeres győztes nem indul az Amerikai Kupán *
2010. 11. 26. 14.02 

<RIGHT> 






*A 2003-ban és 2007-ben győztes Alinghi nem indul a következő vitorlázó Amerika Kupán.*

A svájci csapat szerint a jelenlegi feltételek lehetetlenné teszik az indulást a világ legrégebbi versenysorozatában. Patric Latorre, az Alinghi szóvivője hozzátette, a csapat továbbra is érdeklődik az Amerika Kupa iránt, és figyelemmel kíséri a fejlesztéseket. A következő években azonban az együttes az Extrem 40 elnevezésű, katamaránokra (kéttestű vitorlásokra) kiírt versenysorozatra, s a Genfi-tavon sorra kerülő megmérettetésekre készül.

Az Ernesto Bertarelli milliárdos által irányított Alinghi 2003-ban óriási meglepetésre diadalmaskodott az Amerika Kupában, s 152 év után hozta el a trófeát Európába, majd négy év múlva megvédte címét. Idén februárban azonban kikapott az amerikai BMW Oracle csapatától.

A címvédő amerikaiak szeptemberben jelentették be, hogy 2013-ban rendezik meg a 34. Amerika Kupát - a helyszínt ez év végéig jelölik ki -, amelyet katamaránokkal vívnak. Az új szabályrendszer azonban több csapatnak nem nyerte el a tetszését, az Alinghi előtt a brit Team Origin és a német Team Germany is közölte, hogy nem indul a sorozaton. A BMW Oracle és a hivatalos kihívónak számító olasz Mascalzone Latino mellett eddig csak a svéd Team Artemis jelezte részvételét.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 27)

*Verrasztó Dávid aranyérmes lett 400 méter vegyesen*
2010. 11. 26. 18.43

<RIGHT> 






*Verrasztó Dávid a tavalyi ezüstérem után 4:03.06 perces idővel aranyérmes lett 400 m vegyesen az eindhoveni rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokság pénteki versenynapján. Kapás Boglárka igen kellemes meglepetésre 8:18.56 perces idővel ezüstérmet szerzett 800 m gyorson.*

A 22 éves kiválóság - a hollandiai kontinensviadalt a decemberi, szintén 25 méteres medencébe kiírt dubaji vb miatt kihagyó - Cseh László mögött végzett másodikként a múlt évi, isztambuli Eb-n, most eleve a legjobb selejtezős idővel került a nyolcas döntőbe, ahol aztán nagyszerű versenyzéssel diadalmaskodott. Húga, Evelyn (200 m vegyes) és Jakabos Zsuzsanna (200 m pillangó) csütörtöki aranyérme után ő szerezte a magyar csapat harmadik Európa-bajnoki győzelmét a németalföldi városban.
Pillangón még "megbújt" a mezőnyben, háton a második helyre jött föl, mellen átvette a vezetést, s előnyét a gyorson még tovább növelve hatalmas fölénnyel végzett az élen.

Az augusztusi, szingapúri ifjúsági olimpián aranyérmes magyar tinédzser csaknem tíz másodpercet javítva egyéni csúcsán úgy lett a felnőtt mezőnyben kontinensmásodik, hogy a délutáni úgynevezett gyors futamban, vagyis a nevezési eredmények alapján a legjobb nyolc mezőnyében elsőként csapott célba. Azért nem lett mégsem Európa-bajnok Kapás, mert a délelőtti lassú futamot nyerő olasz Federica Pellegrini nála is gyorsabbnak bizonyult: a matinés 8:15.20-as idő - mivel az eredményeket a női "maratonin" összesítik - a rövidebb sprintszámokban olimpiai és világbajnok itáliai klasszisnak ért Eb-elsőséget.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Rövidpályás úszó Eb: hét magyar továbbjutó*
2010. 11. 27. 14.01

<RIGHT> 






*Heten jutottak tovább a magyar csapatból a hollandiai rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokság szombat délelőtti selejtezőiből.*

Közülük az Eindhovenben 800 m gyorson ezüstérmes, ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok Kapás Boglárka 400 méteren a második legjobb eredménnyel rukkolt elő (4:06.45 p), de ott van a délutáni döntő nyolcfős mezőnyében Mutina Ágnes, a szám 2007-es Európa-bajnoki bronzérmese is, aki a matinés próbán a negyedik időt érte el (4:06.55).

A 100 m női pillangó selejtezőjében mindkét magyar jól teljesített: a 2008-as Eb-harmadik Dara Eszter a negyedik (58.58), a 200-as táv friss Európa-bajnoka, Jakabos Zsuzsanna pedig az ötödik idővel (58.65) lépett tovább a legjobb 16 közé.

A 16. időeredmény lett Bernek Péteré (53.59 mp) a 100 m hát előfutamaiban, de a 200-on országos csúccsal a hollandiai kontinensviadalon negyedik, ifi olimpiai aranyérmes magyar végül is 12-ként kvalifikálta magát az elődöntőbe, mivel - a nemzetenként csak két továbbjutót engedélyező szabály miatt – négyen is kiestek az előtte végzettek közül.

A 200 m férfi pillangó előfutamaiban négy magyar próbált szerencsét, a kvartettből az ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok Biczó Bence és az Eindhovenben 400 m vegyesen Európa-bajnok Verrasztó Dávid folytathatja a szombati döntőben: előbbi a negyedik (1:55.60 p), utóbbi a hetedik időt (1:55.95) produkálta. A teljes rangsorban Pulai Bence a 14. (1:57.32), Szána Zsombor pedig a 21. (1:59.38) lett. Utóbbi kettőhöz hasonlatosan nem jutott tovább Hős Péter sem, aki a 100 m vegyesen a 19. időt úszta (55.70).

A „maratonisták”, vagyis a férfi 1500 méteres gyors délelőtti, úgynevezett lassú futamában Zámbó Balázs negyedikként ért célba, végső helyezését a délutáni programot nyitó gyors futam – oda nevezési idővel bekerült - nyolc szereplőjének eredménysora határozza meg.

A 200 m vegyesen Hollandiában aranyérmes Verrasztó Evelyn már pénteken biztosította helyét a 100 m vegyes szombati fináléjában, méghozzá a legjobb idővel (59.88), így a délutáni-esti programban összesen nyolc magyar száll medencébe.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 27)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=632><TBODY><TR><TD width=10>​</TD><TD vAlign=top width=522><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=522><TBODY><TR><TD class=data-text_n1>*Rövidpályás úszó Eb: aranyérmes lett Verrasztó Evelyn 100 m vegyesen*​</TD></TR><TR><TD height=2></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>*Aranyérmet nyert Verrasztó Evelyn 100 m vegyesen az eindhoveni rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokság szombati versenynapján. A Jövő SC 21 éves versenyzője - aki csütörtökön már megnyerte a 200 m vegyest - pénteken a legjobb idővel kvalifikálta magát előbb a középdöntőbe, majd a szombati fináléba. Ahol aztán megint a leggyorsabbnak bizonyult, noha édesapja, egyben edzője, Verrasztó Zoltán előzetesen úgy nyilatkozott, hogy Hinkelien Schreudert "nehéz lesz megfogni". A holland gyorsan is úszott a döntőben, Verrasztó Evelyn gyakorlatilag csak a célnál volt előtte, addig végig üldözte. Verrasztó a magyar küldöttség ötödik eindhoveni győzelmét gyűjtötte be.*


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 29)

*Jakabos arany, Verrasztó E. bronzérmet szerzett*
2010. 11. 28. 16.49

<RIGHT> 






*Jakabos Zsuzsanna 4:29.78 perces eredménnyel aranyérmet szerzett 400 m vegyesen az eindhoveni rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokság vasárnapi zárónapján, míg Verrasztó Evelyn 1:54.39 perces idővel 200 m gyorson szerzett bronzérmet.*

A korábban 200 m pillangón is első, 21 éves pécsi sportoló a második legjobb idővel került a fináléba, ahol az első szám, a pillangó után a második helyen fordult. Háton aztán feljött az élre, majd a mellúszást követően harmadikként vágott neki a záró 100 m-nek, ahol remekül hajrázott, és végül elsőként csapott a célba.
Ez volt a magyar küldöttség hatodik aranya Eindhovenben.
A korábban 200, majd 100 m vegyesen diadalmaskodott Verrasztó sokáig a középmezőnyben haladt, az utolsó 50 m-en azonban remekül hajrázott, s a holland Femke Heemskerk, valamint a német Silke Lippok mögött sikerült érmet érően a célba csapnia.
Mögötte Mutina 1:54.74 perc alatt teljesítette a távot.


*Rövidpályás úszó Eb: remeklés a világbajnokok nélkül is*
2010. 11. 29. 12.34

<RIGHT> 






*Három legjobbja, a decemberi világbajnokságra készülő Hosszú Katinka, Cseh László és Gyurta Dániel nélkül is remekelt a magyar úszóválogatott Eindhovenben, a vasárnap zárult rövidpályás Európa-bajnokságon, ahol 9 érmet, benne 6 aranyat nyert.*

"Világbajnokaink nem voltak velünk, mégis parádésan helytállt a csapat a hollandiai Eb-n - összegzett elégedetten még a hazaindulás előtt Kiss László szövetségi kapitány az MTI-nek. - A nyári, budapesti nagymedencés Európa-bajnokságon szintén hat aranyat szereztünk, az ifiolimpián négyet, úgyhogy egyre bizakodóbban várhatjuk a 2012-es nyári játékokat, reményteljes gárda épül Londonra. Egyre erősebb a csapat, amelyben akár három olimpia is benne van."
A szakvezető szerint külön kiemelendő az eindhoveni együttesből az egyformán kétszeres Európa-bajnok Jakabos Zsuzsanna és Verrasztó Evelyn.
"A 200 pillangón is győztes Zsu egy olyan kemény szám, mint a 400 vegyes megnyerése után szinte közvetlenül lett negyedik 100 pillangón úgy, hogy élete legjobbját úszta, a 200 és 100 vegyesen első, 200 gyorson harmadik Evelyn fantasztikusan jól versenyzett, bátyja, Dávid a 400 vegyesen aratott sikerével hozta a kötelezőt, a 400 gyorson Európa-bajnok Mutina Ági a táv második felében félelmetesen nagyot teljesített. Három ifjúsági olimpiai bajnokunk is letette névjegyét a felnőttek között, Kapás Boglárka második helye 800 gyorson önmagáért beszél, Biczó Bencének 200 pillangón alig 4 század hiányzott az ezüsthöz, a 200 háton országos rekordot elért Bernek Petit pedig csupán 9 század választotta el a bronztól, szóval jól állunk."
A december 15-19. közötti dubaji vb előtt - ahol a világbajnok trió mellett ott lesz az Eb után duplázó két Verrasztó, továbbá Jakabos és Mutina is - a kapitány csak a betegségektől tart.
"Maradjunk annyiban: nagyon remélem, hogy jól fogunk szerepelni ott is, csak előtte nehogy bármelyik gyereket is utolérje az influenza..."
Az eindhoveni sikerek nyomán Gyárfás Tamás, a Magyar Úszó Szövetség elnöke is boldogan fogadhatta a gratulációkat:
"Az idei eredmények után talán érzékelhető, hogy az úszásra lehet számítani, bizakodva várhatjuk a londoni olimpiát, ahol 3-5 aranyéremesélyünk lehet" - mondta.

*Jakabos: Először nem is találtam a vizet*
2010. 11. 28. 19.50 

<RIGHT> 






*Jakabos Zsuzsanna jóvoltából hatra nőtt a magyar győzelmek száma az eindhoveni rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokság vasárnapi zárónapján.*


Jakabos 400 m vegyesen nyert, míg Verrasztó Evelyn harmadik lett 200 m gyorson, így a magyar küldöttség hat elsőséggel, egy második és két harmadik hellyel zárta a hollandiai kontinensviadalt.
Jakabos egyértelmű esélyesként állt rajthoz 400 vegyesen: bár délelőtt csak a második legjobb időt úszta, délután már kétség sem férhetett ahhoz, hogy ő nyer - gyorson magabiztosan hagyta faképnél a többieket.
Kétszáz gyorson Federica Pellegrini hazautazása után megnyílt az út a dobogó tetejére többek számára is: végül a holland Femke Heemskerk lett a győztes - az előző napokon aranyérmeket szállító Verrasztó Evelynben és Mutina Ágnesben már nem maradt annyi, hogy akár őt, akár a német Lippokot megelőzzék. Előbbi harmadik, utóbbi negyedik lett.
Végül 100 pillangón Jakabos tartott egy csaknem bronzos ráadást: nem egészen fél órával a diadalmas négyszáz vegyes után kevesebb mint két tizedmásodperc választotta el a harmadik helytől, ám így sem volt boldogtalan - és Dara Eszter is dicséretet érdemel a hetedik helyért.
Kiemelendő, hogy a 35 ezer euró összdíjazású különversenyben - melynek során a férfiaknál és a nőknél a 7-7 legjobb eredményt elérő úszót díjazzák az úgynevezett FINA-ponttáblázat alapján rangsorolt időkkel - Verrasztó Evelyn a negyedik helyen végzett a hölgyek között.

*Nyilatkozatok:
Jakabos Zsuzsanna:
* "Jobban örülök ennek az aranyamnak, mint a kétszáz +pillének+, mert itt mindenki azt mondta, á, ezt úgyis megnyered - az pedig nagy megkönnyebbülés, hogy végül sikerült. Ráadásul az első kétszáz méteren nem találtam a vizet... Ez azt jelenti, hogy amikor megtalálom, akkor érzem, ahogy húzom, érzem a fordulót, érzem, hogy haladok. Kissé megijedtem, hogy ez sehogy sem jött össze féltávig, utána viszont hirtelen megváltozott minden, és attól fogva már ment normálisan. A száz pillangó már csak ráadás volt, jókedvűen mentem oda, ha nyolcadik vagyok, az sem érdekel, és egy pillanatig sem szomorkodom, hogy centikre voltam a bronztól - a lényeg, hogy úsztam egy jót."
* Verrasztó Evelyn:
* "Ma már kicsit fáradtabb voltam minden tekintetben, de fejben biztosan. A kétszáz gyors egyébként is az a szám, amelyiken a legtöbbet szoktam hibázni, ma sem jött ki a fal egyszer sem normálisan, kicsit kapartam is, nem tempóztam teljesen tisztán... A bronzéremnek persze nagyon örülök."
* A magyar csapat hétfőn 15:30 órakor érkezik meg Ferihegy 2/A-ra.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>



*Rövidpályás úszó Eb: Magyarország a harmadik az éremtáblán*
2010. 11. 28. 19.35

<RIGHT> 






*A magyar válogatott a németek és a házigazda hollandok mögött a harmadik helyen végzett a vasárnap zárult, eindhoveni rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokság éremtáblázatán.*

* arany ezüst bronz 
*Németország 10 8 4 
Hollandia 9 8 5 
*MAGYARORSZÁG 6 1 2* 
Oroszország 5 2 8 
Olaszország 4 7  7 
Spanyolország 1 2 2 
Ukrajna 1 2 2 
Ausztria 1 - 1 
Horvátország 1 - - 
Szlovénia - 3 1 
Norvégia - 2 - 
Franciaország - 1 2 
Belgium - 1 - 
Litvánia - 1 - 
Írország - - 2 
Csehország - - 1
Észtország - - 1 
Finnország - - 1 

Férfi 50 m mellen két bronzérmet osztottak ki.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 3)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">*Szikrázó napsütésben lapátol Storcz válogatottja *​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">*




Kilenc versenyző, egy cél*

*Irigylésre méltó helyzetben vannak férfi kajakosaink. Kilenc versenyző a törökországi Antalyában tréningezik - szikrázó napsütésben, kiváló hangulatban.
*​*
**



*Kilenc versenyző, egy cél. A helyszín Antalya, Törökország, ahol a Csipes Ferenc csoportja által már kipróbált szállodát és helyszíneket vették birtokba az 1000 méterre készülő férfi kajakosaink, akik minden lehetőséget megragadnak annak érdekében, hogy tökéletesen felkészüljenek a 2011-es szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságra. *Storcz Botond* szövetségi kapitány és Sári Nándor vezetésével már a négyesek próbálgatására is sor került, hiszen fontos, hogy az elmúlt évek bizonytalanságai után egy erős, versenyképes hajót tudjon csatasorba állítani a magyar csapat. 

"Valóban foglalkoztunk már a négyessel - árulja el Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány. - Többféle variációt kipróbáltunk, kísérletezgetünk, és bár korai lenne bármit is mondani, egy biztos: remek a hangulat a csapatban." 

Panaszra tehát nincs ok. Mindössze Kucsera Gábor háta rakoncátlankodik, ám mindenki győzi, állja a sűrű programot. 

"Kedden és csütörtökön csak kondi és futás szerepel az edzéstervben, a többi napon azonban eveznek is a fiúk. Egy héten három négyes edzés van, többnyire azonban egyesben lapátolnak a versenyzők. Kilenc kilométert időre, négyszer kétezer métert vagy kétszer négyezer métert, igazából az ilyenkor szokásos feladatokat végzik - folytatta a kapitány, aki elárulta nagyon jó hatással van a versenyzőkre, hogy jó helyszínen, tökéletes körülmények között, jó időben tudnak tréningezni. 

*"Már túl vagyunk a délelőtti edzésen, éppen a napozó teraszon vagyok - mondja Kammerer Zoltán a csapat háromszoros olimpiai bajnok tagja. - Valóban tökéletes minden itt Törökországban, így csak a munkára kell koncentrálnunk. Úgy érzem, jó állapotban vagyok, az időméréseken is jól teljesítek, és a mai páros edzésünk is azt mutatja, a megkezdet úton haladunk Ákossal. Számomra jövőre a páros lesz az elsődleges, de azért a fél szememet a négyesen tartom. Most is benne voltam két formációban és azt mondhatom, jó volt mind a kettő összeállítás. Szóval bizakodóak vagyunk." 
*
A csapat egyik része december 11-én jön haza Törökországból, míg Sári Nándor csoportja december 18-ig folytatja a felkészülést Antalyában.


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">*Kozmann Gyuri visszatér! *​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">*




A polgármesteri szék helyett ismét kenuba térdel az olimpiai bronzérmes* 

Szenzációs bejelentést tett a kétszeres olimpiai bronzérmes kenus. Kozmann György 1 év pihenés után újra edzésbe állt, versenyezni szeretne Szegeden a jövő évi kvalifikációs világbajnokságon és természetesen a londoni olimpián is.




- Mikor határozta el, hogy folytatja gyorsasági pályafutását?

*Kozmann György:* "Nyár közepe óta játszottam a gondolattal. Hiányzott az életemből az a fajta kihívás, amit csak az élsport képes nyújtani és persze újra érezni akarom a siker ízét. A londoni olimpia előtt 2 évvel közeledett az utolsó olyan pillanat, amikor még be lehet szállni. Októberben kicsit elterelte a gondolataimat a politikai kitérő, hiszen versenyben voltam Pakson a polgármesteri székért, de a kampány után visszatért az életem a régi kerékvágásba és újra szembe találtam magam ezzel a kérdéssel. 1 hónappal ezelőtt egy délelőtt alatt született meg bennem a végső elhatározás. A döntés meghozatala óta megnyugvást érzek, tehát egyelőre úgy néz ki, hogy jól döntöttem." 

- Hogyan reagált a döntésére a közvetlen környezete?

*Kozmann György:* "Ludasi Róbert volt az egyik első olyan ember, akit beavattam a tervembe, nagyon sokat jelent, hogy ő továbbra is bízik bennem. Rajta kívül is több olyan emberrel beszéltem, akinek számomra fontos a véleménye, az MKKSZ-ben Schmidt Gábor főtitkár, a korábbi szponzoraim, az Atomerőmű, a Suzuki Ház és az MF Cargo is biztosított a támogatásáról, a hozzáállásuk számomra nagyon megtisztelő. Az is nagyon fontos, hogy amíg nem kenuztam, sikerült két vállalkozást felépítenem. Csabai Edvinnel folytatjuk a sportrendezvények szervezését és jutott időm a paksi környezetvédelmi vállalkozásom beindítására is. Ezek a cégek már eljutottak olyan szintre, hogy nélkülözhető a napi személyes jelenlétem. Eljutottam oda, hogy az élsport végleges befejezése után sem kell már aggódnom az egzisztenciám miatt." 

- Mióta látogatja újra az edzéseket?

*Kozmann György:* "Három és fél hete kezdtem el a munkát, természetesen Csepelen. Továbbra is ott fogok készülni, de paksi színekben. A kedvező időjárás miatt azóta tudtam gyűjtögetni jó néhány vízi kilométert. A kenuzás, a mozgás az idegpályáimban maradt, egyelőre jók a tapasztalataim. Szerencsére az elmúlt 1 évben sem tunyultam el, futottam a maratonokat és aktívan sárkányhajóztam, talán ennek köszönhető, hogy rövid idő alatt közel a régi szintre tudom hozni a formámat fizikálisan. Jót tett nekem a pihenő, mentálisan is és fizikálisan is jobban rá tudok hangolódni az edzésekre, mint 1-2 évvel ezelőtt." 

- Milyen számban szeretne ott lenni a szegedi VB-n, illetve az olimpiai döntőben?

*Kozmann György:* "Nem csinálok titkot abból, hogy nálam prioritást élvez az 1000 méteres páros. Mindig is inkább csapatember voltam, jobban fekszik nekem a páros, illetve a négyes. 

- Kivel szeretne összetérdelni jövőre?

*Kozmann György:* "Tavaszig kell ennek kialakulnia, novemberben erről még kicsit korai beszélni. Most azt tudom mondani, hogy pekingi partneremmel, Kiss Tamással közösen tervezzük az alapozást és az edzőtáborokat. Tamás egyébként kipróbálta mással is a párost az idén, viccesen azt mondta, hogy tavasszal majd válogatót tart és meglátja, hogy akkor milyen formában leszek..." 
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 6)

*Hosszú Katinka négy amerikai bajnoki címet gyűjtött*
2010. 12. 05. 13.33​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A kint tanuló Hosszú Katinka négy aranyéremmel zárta szereplését az Egyesült Államok rövidpályás úszóbajnokságán: a bajaiak világbajnoknője a két vegyesszám megnyerése után diadalmaskodott a 200 yardos pillangó döntőjében és a 4x200 yardos gyorsváltó tagjaként is.*​ 

Az ohiói viadal harmadik, befejező napján Hosszú a pillangóúszás fináléjában 1:51.45 perccel győzött úgy, hogy a selejtezőből az amerikai csúcshoz közeli legjobb idővel (1:51.02) került tovább. A három egyéni arany mellé szerzett még egyet a stafétával, amelynek kezdőembereként remekelt (1:44.68), a 4x100 yardos gyorsváltóval pedig ezüstérmes lett.
"Katinka kiváló formában van, jóval előrébb tart a felkészülésben, mint tavaly ilyenkor – kommentálta Kiss László szövetségi kapitány itthonról a kiváló eredményeket az MTI-nek. – A fejtörést csupán az okozza, hogy vajon mennyire tudja majd a csúcsformát átmenteni a december 15-én kezdődő dubaji rövidpályás világbajnokságra, ahová egy nappal a rajt előtt érkezik meg. Márpedig Los Angeles és az arab emírség között 13 óra az időeltolódás, vagyis az átállásra alig marad ideje…"​ 



<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 11)

*Úszás: egy hét múlva kezdődik a rövidpályás vb*
2010. 12. 09. 02.15

<RIGHT> 







*Jövő szerdán rajtol el és vasárnap zárul az úszók idei utolsó nagy versenye, a rövidpályás világbajnokság Dubajban, ahol kilenc magyar próbál szerencsét.*

Az esztendőzáró csúcseseményen ott lesz a három "húzónév", a normál - tehát 50 méteres - medencében világbajnok Hosszú Katinka, Cseh László és Gyurta Dániel éppúgy, mint a november végi, eindhoveni rövidpályás Európa-bajnokság magyar aranyérmesei, vagyis a holland városban duplázó Jakabos Zsuzsanna és Verrasztó Evelyn, azután utóbbinak a bátyja, Verrasztó Dávid, valamint Mutina Ágnes, indul továbbá a 25 méteres uszodában korábban Eb-harmadik Dara Eszter és az ifjúsági Európa-bajnok Gyurta Gergely, Dániel öccse is. Konkurenciában nem lesz hiány, hiszen a vb honlapja szerint 112 ország nevezett mintegy 700 versenyzőjével, vagyis alighanem csak rendkívül jó teljesítménnyel lehet majd eljutni a dobogóra. Erre a magyar válogatottból többen is képesek lehetnek, bár Kiss László szövetségi kapitány ezúttal a szokottnál óvatosabban fogalmazott az MTI érdeklődésére.
"Szeretnénk jól szerepelni, tisztes helytállást várok. Érmekről nem beszélnék, viszont arra számítok, hogy mindenki megjavítja eddigi legjobb idejét" - mondta.
Ami a magyarok örökmérlegét illeti, könnyű a "zárszámadás", mivel a korábbi kilenc rövidpályás vb-n csak hébe-hóba állt rajthoz a piros-fehér-zöld színek képviselője. Viszont a részvétele emlékezetes maradt mind Szabados Bélának, mind pedig Deutsch Tamásnak: előbbi világbajnok lett 200 m gyorson 2000-ben, Athénban, utóbbi pedig bronzérmet érdemelt ki 200 m háton az 1995-ös, Rio de Janeiró-i viadalon.
A december 15. és 19. között esedékes 10. vb-re az arab emírség új uszodát épített, amely októberre lett kész, s a végeredményre büszkék lehetnek a házigazdák, hiszen a Hamdan bin Mohammed bin Rashid Sports Complex a FINA, a nemzetközi szövetség minősítése szerint "a világ egyik legjobb uszodája".
A dicsőség mellett pénzjutalom is vár a legjobbakra: a FINA mind a 40 versenyszám győztesét 5 ezer amerikai dollárral díjazza, a második helyezettek fejenként 3, a harmadikként zárók pedig 2 ezer dollárt kapnak az összesen 400 ezer dollárral dotált világbajnokságon. A szövetség a rekorderek produktumát külön honorálja: minden világcsúcs 15 ezer dollárt hoz gazdájának.

* A magyar csapat:
nők:* Dara Eszter, Hosszú Katinka, Jakabos Zsuzsanna, Mutina Ágnes, Verrasztó Evelyn
​
*férfiak:* Cseh László, Gyurta Dániel, Gyurta Gergely, Verrasztó Dávid
​
<CENTER></CENTER>



*Kajak-kenu: 250 nap múlva vb Szegeden*
2010. 12. 10. 15.07

<RIGHT> 






*Kétszázötven nap múlva kezdődik Szegeden a kajak-kenu világbajnokság: a viadalra augusztus 17. és 21. között kerül sor a Maty-éri pályán, ahova várhatóan 90 országból körülbelül 2000 versenyző érkezik.*

A 2011-es vb-nek különleges rangot ad, hogy a 2012-es londoni olimpiára Szegeden át vezet az út, a kvóták többségét az ottani szereplés alapján osztják majd szét az országok között.
A Maty-ér és a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség korábban - 1998-ban és 2006-ban - már kétszer is sikeres világbajnokság házigazdája volt, és rendszeresen Világkupa-versenyeket is rendez.
"A Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetségnek kétszeres erővel és dupla felelősséggel kell dolgoznia a következő 250 napban. Egyrészt megfeszített munka szükséges ahhoz, hogy a szegedi beruházások határidőre elkészüljenek, és egy olyan létesítmény jöjjön létre, amelyik nem csak a kajak-kenusokat, hanem az egész magyar sportot segíti. - idézte az MKKSZ pénteki hírlevele Baráth Etele elnököt. - Másrészt, foglalkoznunk kell a versenyzőkkel, hogy valóban csúcsformát tudjanak hozni augusztusban. Talán a sportolók és az edzők számára még rövidebb az előttünk álló 250 nap, mint a szervezőbizottságnak."
A 2006-os vb-n a hazai csapat álomszerűen teljesített: 12 aranyat, 2 ezüstöt és 4 bronzot szerzett - ez minden idők legjobb magyar szereplése.

"Imádok itthon versenyezni, így nagyon örültem, amikor kiderült, hogy Szegeden lesz a vb. Ráadásul ez a legreálisabb pálya az egész világon, vagyis nagyon jó döntés, hogy az olimpiai kvalifikációért itt folyik majd a csata. - nyilatkozta Kovács Katalin, aki 29 vb-címével a világ legeredményesebb kajakosa.
- Hihetetlen egyébként, hogy már csak 250 nap van hátra a rajtig. A napi edzések idején még nem sokszor jut eszembe, egyelőre az alapozás küzdelmei kötik le a figyelmünket. Viszont, egyre több helyen szóba kerül már a világbajnokság, és akkor mindig beugrik, hogy különleges év lesz a 2011-es!"​<CENTER></CENTER>




XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 13)

*Rövidpályás úszó vb - Mutina betegen utazott el*
2010. 12. 12. 10.43 

<RIGHT> 



*


Kiss László szövetségi kapitány vezetésével útra kelt a kilenc versenyző alkotta magyar úszóválogatott, amely a jövő szerdától vasárnapig tartó dubaji rövidpályás világbajnokságon vesz részt.
*​*
*
"A csapatból sajnos friss Európa-bajnokunk, Mutina Ágnes megbetegedett, de ő is velünk tart, reménykedünk, hogy a vb-rajtra meggyógyul - adott helyzetjelentést a kapitány az MTI-nek, miközben Bécs felé autóztak vasárnap reggel. - Ági ötödik napja nem volt vízben, megfázott, valami vírusos betegséget kaphatott el, de legalább este már nem volt láza. Abban bízom, hogy a környezetváltozás, a Dubajban bennünket váró 28-29 fokos meleg is segít, és ott lehet a szerdai nyitónapon a 4x200 méteres gyorsváltóban. Ha gyengélkedik, akkor viszont nincs mese, visszaléptetjük a további szerepléstől..."
Kiss László elmondta még, hogy a többiek rendben vannak, s várják a világbajnoki fellépést.

* A magyar csapat (zárójelben a tervezett versenyprogram):*
Dara Eszter (50 m pillangó, 100 m pillangó, 4x100 és 4x200 m-es gyorsváltó) 
Hosszú Katinka (200 m pillangó, 200 m vegyes, 4x100 és 4x200 méteres gyorsváltó)
Jakabos Zsuzsanna (400 m vegyes, 100 m pillangó, 200 m hát)
Mutina Ágnes (200 m gyors, 400 m gyors, 4x100 és 4x200 méteres gyorsváltó)
Verrasztó Evelyn (100 m vegyes, 200 m vegyes, 200 m gyors, 4x100 és 4x200 méteres gyorsváltó)
Cseh László (100 m pillangó, 400 m vegyes, 200 m vegyes, 200 m pillangó)
Gyurta Dániel (100 m mell, 200 m mell)
Gyurta Gergely (400 m gyors, 1500 m gyors) 
Verrasztó Dávid (100 m pillangó, 400 m vegyes, 200 m vegyes, 200 m pillangó)

*A világbajnokságon az előfutamok magyar idő szerint reggel 7, a döntők - a nyitónapi 16:30 kivételével - 16 órakor kezdődnek.

*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 14)

*Biros remek játékával nyert az Eger a Komjádiban*
2010. 12. 13. 22.23 

<RIGHT> 






*A címvédő Vasas négy góllal kikapott a legutóbbi ezüstérmes Egertől a férfi vízilabda-bajnokság hétfő esti rangadóján, a Komjádi uszodában.*


* Eredmény:
*​*
**TEVA-Vasas-UNIQA – ZF-Eger 5-9 (2-3, 0-2, 2-1, 1-3)*​*
góldobók​*: Boskovic , Kiss G. 2-2, Powers 1, illetve Biros 5, Bundschuh, Varga II. Zs., Binder, Kotsidis 1-1

Az egyformán veretlen két együttes összecsapását az Eger kezdte jobban, rendre vezetett egy góllal a nyitónegyedben, a házigazdát a horvát világbajnok Miho Boskovic tartotta döntetlen közelben. 
A második játékrésznek csaknem a fele lepergett már, amikor először nőtt kettőre a gólkülönbség: a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Biros Péter bombázott az angyalföldiek kapujába, majd Binder Szabolcs mattolta kapufás lökettel Nagy Viktort (2-5).
A nagyszünet után a Vasas háromszoros olimpiai aranyérmese, Kiss Gergely villant, Biros méltóképpen válaszolt, Kiss azonban kétkapufás góllal zárta le a sajátos külön párbajt (4-6).
A befejező nyolc percben aztán Biros "egyenlített": büntetőből negyedszer is eredményes volt, ezzel pedig az Eger elhúzott 7-4-re. S ugyanő volt, aki végleg megpecsételte a Vasas sorsát, amikor hatalmas lövést zúdított a jobb felső sarokba (4-8), bár esett még gól itt is, ott is, a lényegen azonban ez már nem változtatott: meglepően simán, 9-5-re győzött Gerendás György legénysége Földi László alakulatával szemben. 
Az Eger sikerével a tabella élére ugrott.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 15)

*Rövidpályás úszó vb: a magyarok közül Hosszú Katinka kezd*
2010. 12. 14. 13.40 

<RIGHT> 






*Magyar idő szerint szerda reggel 7 órakor a 200 m férfi gyors előfutamaival elrajtol Dubajban az úszók idei záróviadala, a 10. rövidpályás világbajnokság, amelyen kilenc magyar próbál szerencsét. Közülük Hosszú Katinka csobban vízbe először: a világbajnoknő 200 m pillangón mutatkozik be, s hazai remények szerint a 16:30-tól esedékes délutáni-esti program keretében már éremért úszhat a szám döntőjében.*

A délelőtti selejtezőkben a négy magyar férfiversenyzőből hármat szólítanak startkőre: a hosszabbik távon vb- és Eb-aranyérmes Gyurta Dánielt 100 m mellen, a vegyesen hasonló titulusokkal büszkélkedő Cseh László pedig - ahogy ő fogalmazott: - "bemelegít" 100 m pillangón, s ugyanebben a számban ezt teszi a novemberben, Eindhovenben 400 m vegyesen - Cseh távollétében - Európa-bajnokká avanzsált Verrasztó Dávid is.

A nyitónapon próbára teszi felkészültségét a hollandiai rövidpályás kontinensviadal kétszeres aranyérmese, Jakabos Zsuzsanna is, aki a fő számának számító 400 m vegyesen a délelőtti szereplést követően a dobogóért küzdhet majd a délutáni fináléban. Már szerdán szerepet kap a 4x200 méteres gyorsváltók vetélkedésében a nyári, budapesti normálmedencés Eb-n győztes magyar kvartett, vagyis Hosszú mellett Dara Eszter, az egyéniben november végén két Eb-aranyat gyűjtött Verrasztó Evelyn, valamint Mutina Ágnes. Ami utóbbit illeti, lehet, hogy csak a staféta jelentette megpróbáltatást vállalja, vagy ahogyan a szövetség, a MÚSZ honlapja fogalmazott kedden: "egyedül Mutina Ágnes betegsége adhat okot némi aggodalomra".

Félő tudniillik, hogy a Dubajba indulás előtt napokon át influenzával küszködő Mutina nem jön teljesen rendbe a rajtra. Kiss László szövetségi kapitány és az edző, Verrasztó Zoltán még nem döntötte el, mely számokat mondják le, ám nagyon valószínű, hogy 400 m gyorson – amelyben Eindhovenben Európa-bajnok lett – nincs értelme indítani a legyengült versenyzőt.

A honlap beszámolója szerint amúgy a küldöttség még várja utolsó tagjának megjöttét: Hosszú Katinka csak kedd este hétkor landol egy Los Angelesből érkező járattal. A csapat, a szakvezetés egy emberként bízik benne, hogy az amerikai rövidpályás bajnokságon remeklő bajnok képes lesz helytállni Dubajban is, ahol amúgy a nevezések alapján mamutmezőny, 148 (!) országból 770 úszó indul.


*Hosszú Katinka sikeres vizsgával hangolt a vb-re*
2010. 12. 14. 18.55

<RIGHT> 






* Tizenhat órás repülés után kedd este szerencsésen megérkezett Los Angelesből Dubajba, a szerdán kezdődő rövidpályás úszó-vb színhelyére Hosszú Katinka.*

Az Amerikában tanuló világ- és Európa-bajnoknőnek az átállásra nem marad ideje, mert már a nyitónapon kemény feladatok teljesítése vár rá, és fogalma sincs, hogy sikerül neki a bemutatkozás.
"Az utat nagyrészt alvással, pihenéssel töltöttem, a dolognak ez a része rendben van, azt viszont elképzelni sem tudom, hogy holnap a medencében mi lesz. Sajnos korábban nem jöhettem, mert még a reptérre indulás előtt nem sokkal is vizsgáznom kellett az egyetemen - mondta el az MTI-nek dubaji landolását követően. -Ilyen helyzetben még életemben nem voltam, hogy szinte egyenesen az uszodába essek be egy világversenyen, az átállást szolgáló megfelelő pihenőnapok nélkül. Meglátjuk, mi lesz, zsákbamacskának érzem az egészet, csak reménykedni tudok benne, hogy sikerül jól teljesítenem. Szerdán a versenyprogram ráadásul igen feszes, hiszen délelőtt indulok 200 pillangón és a 4x200-as gyorsváltó tagjaként is, és mindkét számnak még aznap délután meglesz a döntője is, úgyhogy ez kapásból négy kőkemény próbát jelent."
Hogy a fizikain kívül kellő lelki erő is szükségeltetik egy ilyen nyitányhoz, nyilvánvaló, és Katinka ez utóbbihoz még az indulás előtt szerzett muníciót:
"Az utolsó vizsgám éppenséggel pszichológia volt, ami nagyon jól sikerült, a pszichémnek is jót tett, talán ez is segít holnap, meg a világbajnokság további napjain is…" - mondta.​<CENTER></CENTER>


​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 15)

*Hosszú Katinka magyar csúccsal döntős 200 pillangón*
2010. 12. 15. 11.15

<RIGHT> 






*Hosszú Katinka a legjobb idővel - országos csúcsot jelentő 2:04.56 perc alatt teljesítve a távot - jutott be a szerdai döntőbe 200 m pillangón a dubaji rövidpályás úszó-világbajnokság nyitónapján.*

A délelőtti selejtezőben a magyar versenyző a 25 méteres medencében érvényes világbajnoki csúcshoz közeli eredményt ért el, s* jócskán megjavította a 2:05.26-os magyar rekordot, amelyet Mutina Ágnes tartott 2009. december 10-e óta. *Mindez annak fényében különösen méltatandó, hogy a nagymedencés világbajnoknő csak kedd este érkezett meg az arab sejkségbe Los Angelesből, ahol előző nap még vizsgázott egyetemén, így pihenésre-átállásra nem volt módja. 
Érdekesség, hogy a szám kínai világcsúcstartója (2:00.78 p), Liu Ce-kö (Liu Zige) épphogy csak befért a fináléba 2:06.18-as idejével, amivel az összesítésben nyolcadik lett.

A legkiválóbb délelőtti előadást nyújtotta saját territóriumán *Jakabos Zsuzsanna* is: a 400 méteres rövidpályás női vegyesúszás idei magyar Európa-bajnoka 4:30.92 perccel, a *legjobb idővel lett döntős.*

A gyengébbik számában, 100 m mellen bemutatkozó *Gyurta Dániel is remekelt: 58.31 másodperccel a teljes rangsorban az ötödik időt produkálva lépett tovább a délutáni elődöntőbe.* 

*A legjobb 16 között folytathatja Cseh László* is, aki 100 m pillangón gyakorlatilag csak bemelegített a csütörtökön esedékes fő számára, a 400 m vegyesre. Az 51.51 másodperc - amivel "mellesleg" megdöntötte Pulai Bence tavaly december 11-i, 51.71-es magyar csúcsát - éppen a 16. pozícióhoz volt elegendő. Ugyanebben a számban - alapvetően ugyanúgy a vb-medencével való ismerkedés szándékával - indult Verrasztó Dávid is, ő 54.61-gyel az 54. lett a 92 úszót mozgósító selejtezőben.

*A 4x200 méteres női gyorsváltók versengésében* a nyáron, a Margitszigeten 50-es medencében Európa-bajnok magyar staféta - *Hosszú Katinka, Mutina Ágnes, Dara Eszter és Verrasztó Evelyn - 7:46.33 perccel ötödikként lett tagja a kora esti nyolcas finálénak.*

"Soha rosszabb kezdést! - szögezte le Kiss László szövetségi kapitány a délelőttöt értékelve az MTI-nek. - Úgy néz ki, hogy rendben van a vb-re csak tegnap este beeső Hosszú Katinka és az öt napot betegeskedő Mutina Ágnes is, nagyszerűen úsztak mindketten. De bízom Jakabos Zsuzsannában is, aki számában Hosszúhoz hasonlatosan a legjobb volt a selejtezőben. Cseh László a holnapi vegyesre melegített, Gyurta Dánielnél pedig azt emelném ki, hogy az egész mezőnyben csak egy ember volt nála gyorsabb a második ötvenen. Rendben volt a női váltónk is, délután a franciákkal lehetünk harcban a negyedik helyért. Amúgy a gyorsváltó - akárcsak Katinka és Laci - szintén országos rekordot úszott, már csak azért is, mert rövidpályán még az ob-n se indult ebben a számban női négyesünk, ennél fogva a mostani idejük országos alapcsúcsnak számít."​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 16)

*Úszó vb: negyedik és ötödik hely a lányok révén*
2010. 12. 15. 20.13 

<RIGHT> 






*Hosszú Katinka a negyedik helyen végzett 200 m pillangón, míg Jakabos Zsuzsanna ötödik lett 400 m vegyesen a Dubajban zajló rövidpályás úszó-világbajnokság első napján, amelynek során a 4x200-as kínai női gyorsváltó világcsúcsot úszott.*

A Los Angelesből egy nappal korábban Dubajba érkezett Hosszú a legjobb idővel került döntőbe, ott azonban nem tudott javítani korábbi idején, 2:04.68 perccel csapott célba, s három tizeddel maradt le a bronzéremről.

"Reggel jól ment minden, igaz, a Los Angeles-i időzónában akkor volt este - nyilatkozta Hosszú. - Délután aludtam, de úgy ébredtem fel, mint akit éjszaka vernek fel álmából. Igyekeztem, de borzasztóan nehezen ment. Fájt minden mozdulat, ólmos volt a mozgásom, én nem így szoktam úszni. A második száz méterem mindig jobb, akkor jövök fel, most viszont semmi nem történt a táv második felében. Jó volna a nagy utazásra fogni, talán lehet is, mégsem érzem úgy, hogy ez felmentést jelent."
Jakabos szintén a legjobb volt délelőtt, az esti fináléban azonban hiába úszott gyorsabban közel fél másodperccel, 4:30.44 perces eredményével a dobogóra sem volt ezúttal esélye.

"Az idővel összességében elégedett vagyok, bár 4:30 alatt szerettem volna úszni - mondta Jakabos. - Az elején lévők nagyon elmentek, 4:24-re nem vagyok képes, azaz a helyezés miatt nem lehetek szomorú: hogy a kínaiak mit tudnak éppen, az kiszámíthatatlan, a spanyol lány szintén az, egyszer a döntőbe sem kerül, máskor meg egy órán belül nyeri a kétszáz pillangót és a négyszáz vegyest - na, az ilyesmihez csak gratulálni lehet...".

Női váltóban a Verrasztó Evelyn, Mutina Ágnes, Hosszú Katinka, Dara Eszter összeállítású staféta 7:47.70 perces idővel hetedik lett, jócskán elmaradva a győztes 7:35.94-es rekordidejétől.
A férfi 100 m mell elődöntőjében Gyurta Dániel az ötödik legjobb idővel, 57.84 mp-cel bejutott a csütörtöki döntőbe, férfi 100 m pillangón ugyanakkor Cseh László 51.29 mp-cel a 11. eredményt érte el, s így lemaradt a fináléról.

"Jól ment a versenyzés, az idő megfelel, igaz, nem gondoltam volna, hogy ennyire erős lesz az elődöntő - mondta a 200 mell világbajnoka, Gyurta. - Az, hogy az első három hat-hét tizedmásodpercnyire volt most tőlem, túl sokat nem jelent szerintem: a döntő egészen más műfaj, majd kiderül, ott ki mire lesz képes."

A férfiaknál 200 m gyorson a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok amerikai Ryan Lochte diadalmaskodott, míg 4x100 m gyorson a francia váltó lett a világbajnok. A nőknél a spanyol Mireia Belmonte Garcia 200 m pillangón és 400 m vegyesen sem talált legyőzőre.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Vízilabda ob I: könnyed Honvéd-siker*
2010. 12. 15. 22.50

<RIGHT> 




*A házigazda Groupama-Honvéd fölényes győzelmet aratott az FTC felett a Vodafone férfi vízilabda ob I szerdai mérkőzésén.*

* Vodafone férfi ob I, 11. forduló:
*Groupama-Honvéd - FTC-Fisher Klíma 11-5 (2-0, 2-1, 3-1, 4-3)​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 17)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">
*Gyurta hatodik lett 100 m mellen a rövidpályás vébén*


*Az egyik legjobban várt szám, a 400 m férfi vegyes döntőjében sem született magyar érem a Dubajban zajló rövidpályás úszó-világbajnokságon, miután Verrasztó Dávid a negyedik, Cseh László pedig a hatodik helyen végzett.*

Verrasztó Dávid a negyedik, Cseh László pedig a hatodik helyen végzett 400 méter vegyesen a Dubajban zajló rövidpályás úszó-világbajnokság csütörtöki versenynapján.
Az elődöntőből Verrasztó Dávid az ötödik, Cseh László pedig csak a hatodik idővel került a fináléba, ahol kiderült, hogy utóbbi magyar úszó nem csak tartalékolni akart a gyengébb időeredménnyel. A 400 vegyes döntőjében Verrasztó ismét megelőzte honfitársát, és 4:02.73-mal a negyedik helyen végzett, míg Cseh 4:04.93-mal csak a hatodikként csapott célba.

*A győztes az amerikai Ryan Lochte lett, aki alaposan megdöntötte Cseh 3:57.27-es világrekordját (3:55.50).*

*Gyurta Dániel a hatodik helyen végzett 100 méter mellen, miután 58.16 másodperccel csapot célba.* A számot a dél-afrikai Cameron Van Der Burgh nyerte 56.80-nal.
Pénteken is szoríthatunk majd magyar versenyzőért a döntőben, mivel Verrasztó Evelyn 59.86 másodperces idővel a hetedik helyen jutott tovább 100 m vegyesen.

*Nyilatkozatok:
Verrasztó Dávid: *"Néha az az érzésem, húsz évvel vagyunk lemaradva... Valamit nagyon tudnak, amit mi még nem. Összességében nem lehetek elégedetlen az úszásommal, nagyjából úgy ment, ahogy terveztem. Az, hogy Laci előtt végeztem, nem lényeges, pontosabban, nem ez a lényeges. Valamin változtatni kell, hogy felvegyük a többiekkel a versenyt."
*Cseh László: *"Azért a negyedik helyet illett volna megszereznem. Túl erősen kezdtem, háton a második ötvenen ezt már éreztem, ráadásul amikor egyre inkább elmentek tőlem, elkezdtem kapkodni, hogy hátha még fel tudok zárkózni, kiestem a saját ritmusomból, márpedig ha a mozgás nem olyan, akkor inkább lassulok, ráadásul még több energiát emészt fel az ilyen szétesett úszás. Nagyon elfáradtam, sajnálom, hogy ma csak ennyi sikerült."
*Gyurta Dániel: *"Elégedett is vagyok, meg nem is. Az rossz, hogy nem sikerült javítanom az egy nappal ezelőtti eredményen, a célom egyértelműen ez volt, de egy kicsit lassabban kezdtem a kelleténél. Viszont maga az úszás jól megy érzésem szerint, ami remek előjel a kétszáz előtt."

_*A győztesek és a magyarok eredményei, férfiak:
*_​_*
*_
*400 m vegyes:
*1. Ryan Lochte (Egyesült Államok) 3:55.50 p - világcsúcs (régi: 3:57.27, Cseh László, 2009. december 11., Isztambul)
​
...4. VERRASZTÓ DÁVID 4:02.73
...6. CSEH LÁSZLÓ 4:04.93

*100 m hát:
*1. Sztanyiszlav Donyec (Oroszország) 49.07 m

*100 m mell:
*1. Cameron Van Der Burgh (Dél-Afrikai Köztársaság) 56.80 mp
...6. GYURTA DÁNIEL 58.1

*100 m pillangó:
*1. Jevgenyij Korotyiskin (Oroszország) 50.23 mp

*4x200 m gyorsváltó:
*1. Oroszország (Nyikita Lobincev, Danyila Izotov, Jevgenyij Lagunov, Alekszandr Suhorov) 6:49.04 p - *világcsúcs (régi: 6:51.05, Kanada, 2009. augusztus 7., Leeds)*

*nők:
50 m mell:
*1. Rebecca Soni (Egyesült Államok) 29.83 mp

*100 m hát:
*1. Natalie Coughlin (Egyesült Államok) 56.08 mp

*800 m gyors:
*1. Erika Villaecija García (Spanyolország) 8:11.61 p
​<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT>​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var MyCikk = sysuri.substr(sysuri.lastIndexOf('/') + 1, sysuri.lastIndexOf('.') - sysuri.lastIndexOf('/') - 1); function commentMeghiv () { if (foglalt==0) { getComment(MyCikk, 'comments'); window.clearInterval(commentTimer); } } if (foglalt == 1) { var commentTimer=setInterval("commentMeghiv ()",500); } else { getComment(MyCikk, 'comments'); } </SCRIPT>​</BEVEZETO>
*Kozmann visszatérése plusz motivációt jelent *​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">*




A Kozmann, Kiss párossal nagyobb lesz itthon a harc *

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">Kozmann György visszatérése sokat ígér. Példának okáért azt, hogy rendkívüli küzdelem várható jövőre az 1000 méterre készülő kenu párosok mezőnyében.





<SCRIPT language=JavaScript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=72595&ord='+ord+'"></scr'+'ipt>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=72595&ord=58172175"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px">​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>


Az idén szenzációs teljesítménnyel világbajnoki bronzérmes lett a Tóth Márton, Mike Róbert páros. És a fiúk nem rejtik véka alá: plusz motivációt ad Kozmann György feltűnése. 

- Fantasztikus esztendőt tudhatnak maguk mögött. Egy év leforgása alatt sikerült a világbajnoki dobogóra állniuk Mike Róberttel. Szerepelt ez a korai siker a hosszú távú programjukban? 

- Reméltük, hogy az idén már kijön egy jobb eredmény. Robival 2009 óta lapátolunk együtt, és tudtuk jól, idő kell ahhoz, hogy összeérjen a párosunk. A poznani világbajnokságon életünk eddigi legjobb eredményét értük el a világbajnoki bronzéremmel, és ez a siker nagyon nagy lökést adott nekünk - mondta Tóth Márton. 

- Mi hozta meg önök számára ezt az eredményt? 

- Tudatosabb felkészülés, fejben sokat fejlődtünk, no és az is nagyon fontos, hogy jó korban vagyunk a kenuzáshoz. Azt hiszem, nálunk tökéletes a csapategység, és ez nem elhanyagolható, ha az ember a legjobb szeretne lenni. 

- Ha a jövő évet nézzük, már a válogatókon kemény csatákra számíthatnak, hiszen Kozmann György visszatérésével újjáalakult az olimpiai bronzérmes Kozmann, Kiss páros, no és az Európa-bajnok Sáfrán testvérek is minden bizonnyal harcba szállnak majd. 

- Azért ezt jó hallgatni. Mármint, hogy C-2 1000 méteren olimpiai bronzérmes, Európa-bajnok és vb-bronzérmes egysége is van Magyarországnak. Jó megélni, hogy ilyen erős a magyar mezőny, és nekem személy szerint plusz motivációt jelent Kozmann Gyuri visszatérése. Meglepődtem rajta, hogy két év kihagyás után újra itt van, de ahogy tudom, az elmúlt két évet nem töltötte tétlenül, futott, sportolt, így nem kell a nulláról kezdenie a felkészülést. A Kozmann, Kiss párossal nagyobb lesz itthon a harc, de szerintem ez mindannyiunk számára pozitív hatással lesz majd. 

- És ha önök kerülnek ki győztesen a hazai küzdelemből, mit szeretnének elérni a szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon? 

- Hú, de nagyot ugrottunk! Ha mi kerülünk ki győztesen a válogatókból, az szerintem már komoly alapot jelent. És bár én még nem versenyeztem nemzetközi viadalon Szegeden, úgy hiszem, a szegedi közönség plusz egy embert jelent a hajóban. A szurkolás rengeteget tud kihozni a versenyzőkből, és bár mi elsősorban az olimpiai kvótáért harcolunk majd, egy újabb világbajnoki érem nagyon sokat adna a számunkra.

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">*Janics Natasa több számban is befutó lehet*​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">



*Közeleg az Év Sportolója választás! *

*December 21-én a Sportmax-Hegyvidék sportcsarnokban ünnepélyes keretek között adják át az esztendő legjobb sportolóinak, csapatainak a díjakat.
*​*
*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*



*A magyar kajak-kenu ismét kitett magáért! Természetesen a 2010-es esztendő sem múlt el óriási sikerek nélkül, versenyzőink ezúttal is jó pár világ- és Európa-bajnoki aranyéremmel örvendeztették meg a magyar közvéleményt, így minden bizonnyal ők is ott lesznek majd december 21-én a Sportmax-Hegyvidék Sportcsarnokban, ahol az esztendő legjobb sportolóit díjazzák. 

A női kategóriában a legnagyobb eséllyel Janics Natasa pályázik a győzelemre, hiszen az idén ő volt az egyetlen olyan sportolónő Magyarországon, aki olimpiai versenyszámban állhatott fel a világbajnoki dobogó legfelső fokára. A Démász-Szeged versenyzője a nemrégiben olimpiai programba került K-1 200 méteren nyert világ- és Európa-bajnoki aranyérmet, míg a másik ötkarikás számban (K-1 500 méter) a második helyet szerezte meg a poznani világbajnokságon. Itt érdemes megjegyezni, hogy ebben a számban magyar Európa-bajnoki győzelem született: Kozák Danuta volt a leggyorsabb ugyanis a trasonai kontinensviadalon. 

Bár férfi egyéni versenyzőink minden bizonnyal nem tudnak versenyre kelni a tornász Berki Krisztián világbajnoki címével, ebben a kategóriába is születtek figyelemre méltó kajakos és kenus eredmények. Szalai Tamás a trasonai Európa-bajnokságon K-1 500 méteren lett első, ugyanitt a kenus Sarudi Pál bronzérmet vehetett át C-1 1000 méteren. A "nagy visszatérő" címre (ha lenne ilyen) jó eséllyel pályázhatna Vajda Attila, aki gyakorlatilag a padlóról felállva (komoly sérülés húzta keresztül az idényét) lett világbajnoki ezüstérmes Poznanban. 

*És hogy mi a helyzet a csapatok versenyében? 

*A kajak-kenu sport négy világbajnok egységet is delegálni tud ebben a kategóriában. Két olimpiai versenyszámban, K-4 500 méter és K-2 500 méter is aranyérmet szereztek a mieink Poznanban: a dobogó tetején ünnepelhetett a Janics Natasa, Csipes Tamara, Kovács Katalin, Benedek Dalma összetételű négyesünk, valamint a Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta páros is. Mellettük Kovács Katalin és Janics Natasa K-2 200 méteren, míg Szabó Gabriella és Csipes Tamara K-2 1000 méteren volt a legjobb. És hogy a férfiakról se feledkezzünk meg: Kammerer Zoltán és Vereckei Ákos reneszánszát élő párosa (legutóbb 1999-ben lapátoltak együtt a fiúk) a világbajnokságon és az Európa-bajnokságon is ezüstérmet vehetett át K-2 1000 méteren. Utóbbi viadalon a Dombi Rudolf, Szalai Tamás, Kökény Roland, Hadvina Gergely összetételű négyesünk Európa-bajnok lett, míg az új olimpiai számban, vagyis K-2 200 méteren szereplő Dombi Rudolf és Beé István a dobogó harmadik fokára állhatott fel Trasonában. 

Ezt az egyedülálló eredménysort böngészve talán az sem elképzelhetetlen, hogy Storcz Botond a szövetségi kapitányok versenyében, míg Janics Natasa trénere Kovács László és a női négyes mestere, Csipes Ferenc is a díjazottak között lesz majd december 21-én a Sportmax Hegyvidék sportcsarnokban. 


Dr.Sport 

​
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 17)

*Cseh László: A fordulókban le vagyunk maradva*
2010. 12. 17. 


<RIGHT> 






*Cseh László, aki 200 m vegyesen meglepetésre nem jutott döntőbe a dubaji rövidpályás úszó-világbajnokságon, úgy véli, a vb rávilágított arra, hogy a fordulóknál lemaradásban vannak a világ élmezőnyéhez képest.*

"A vb-n egyértelműen kiderült, hogy miközben úszás tekintetében nincsenek gondok, azaz technikában, úszósebességben ugyanúgy állunk, addig a fordulóknál még nagyobb hangsúlyt kell fektetnünk a lábizom-erősítésre - mondta az olimpiai ezüstérmes, világbajnok úszó. - Azt érzem, hogy Lochte, Clary, Mellouli, azaz mindenki, aki Amerikában él vagy készül, egy fordulónál könnyedén elrúgja magát a faltól, delfinezik egy jót, és lazán halad tovább az így nyert sebességgel, addig nekem nagy energia-befektetés ez a mozdulatsor, és nem tudok olyan magától értetődően nekimenni a következő hossznak".
A 25 éves Cseh arról is beszélt, hogy a délelőtti selejtezőben a mellúszást rontotta el, ahogy mondta, egyszerűen nem érezte a lábát, amely nem adott neki sebességet, így elkezdett görcsösen kapaszkodni a karjával, de ettől csak még rosszabb lett a helyzete, és kiesett a ritmusból.

* "Erre a vb-re nem tudtam úgy felszívni magam, mint máskor. Ebben az évben iszonyatos energiákat mozgósítottam, hogy a budapesti Európa-bajnokságon jól szerepeljek. Abba a felkészülésbe tényleg beletettem mindent, amit csak lehetett - utána viszont muszáj volt valamennyit pihenni, és az őszi felkészülés során már nem tudtam annyit edzeni, mint szoktam. A végén még oda akarom magam tenni kétszáz pillangón. Az állóképességem szerintem rendben van, kicsit most fel is tüzeltem magam és szerencsére abban a számban nem kell mellen úszni".*

Cseh csütörtökön hatodik lett 400 m vegyesen, míg 200-on 10. helyen zárt a pénteki selejtezőben, s vasárnap még a 200 m pillangó délelőtti selejtezőjében úszik.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 18)

*Rövidpályás úszó-vb: Gyurta Dániel ezüstérmes lett*
2010. 12. 17. 19.22 

<RIGHT> 






*Gyurta Dániel ezüstérmes lett 200 méteres mellúszásban a dubaji rövidpályás világbajnokság pénteki versenynapján, amelyen a további magyar finalisták közül Verrasztó Evelyn 100 m vegyesen a hatodik, Jakabos Zsuzsanna 200 m háton a nyolcadik helyen végzett.*

Gyurta, a Jövő SC 21 éves klasszis sportolója 2:03.47 perces idővel lett második a 2:03.12-vel célba csapó japán Ázsia-bajnok, Tomita Naoja mögött. A mondhatni szokásos gyengébb rajt után Gyurta, aki amúgy 2:00.67 perccel a világcsúcsot tartja, hamar felért legfőbb riválisa mellé, de - bár végig szorosan mögötte haladt - beérnie és lehajráznia nem sikerült. A 200 m háromszoros rövidpályás kontinenselsője, az 50-es uszodában olimpiai ezüstérmes, világ- és Európa-bajnok az első magyar úszó, aki 25 méteres medencében vb-második tudott lenni.
"Nagyon őszintén mondom, hogy boldog vagyok - nyilatkozta Gyurta Dániel, aki 100 méteren csütörtökön hatodik, 200-as sikerével pedig az első dubaji magyar éremszerző lett. - Tudom, Magyarországon más a megközelítés, mire elindultam az eredményhirdetéshez, már vagy öten kérdezték meg tőlem, hogy nem vagyok-e csalódott. Majd igyekszem alkalmazkodni és szomorkodni... Holott úgy érzem, erre nincs okom. Érmet nyertem, ez is csillog, és százszor és ezerszer itt történjen ez meg, mint Sanghajban vagy a londoni olimpián. Ennek a versenynek óriási haszna volt, hogy végre megismertem a japán srácot. Ő tökéletesen felkészült belőlem, gyakorlatilag megette a taktikámat: végig tartotta a tempót velem, ha lassítottam, lassított, ha gyorsítottam, gyorsított. Hiába mentem iramot az elején - bár talán nem kezdtem annyira gyorsan, mint szerettem volna -, nem tudtam eljönni tőle. Semmi vész, az igazán fontos eseményekre majd módosítunk a taktikán, hogy ne érhessen semmilyen meglepetés."

"Alapvetően nem rontott el semmit Dani, csak az volt a gond, hogy az, ami az ötvenes medencében működik, huszonötösben nem mindig, vagyis hogy hátulról jőve előzzön a végén - reflektált tanítványa teljesítményére Széles Sándor mesteredző. - Most az utolsó forduló után még rácsúsztatott egy tempót, hogy szusszanjon egyet, aztán lehajrázza a japánt, csakhogy itt nem harmincöt-negyven méter van erre, csak tizenhét-húsz. Azt gondolom egyébként, hogy elemeznünk kell a történteket, mert a délelőtti laza 2:04 alapján szinte biztosnak tűnt, hogy este simán hozza akár a 2:02-t is, ehhez képest az az érzésem, hogy végül is a délelőtti úszás valamelyest kivette az erőt Daniból."

A nőknél 100 m vegyesen Verrasztó Evelyn, a szám idei Európa-bajnoka, kétszeres Eb-ezüstérmese - országos csúcsától csaknem két másodperccel elmaradva (1:00.19 p) - a hatodik lett, a 200 m hátúszás fináléjában pedig Jakabos Zsuzsanna a nyolcadik helyen végzett (2:06.74 p).

*"Nem értem, miért történt ez az egész: kijött mindegyik fal, egy hibám volt, hogy a mellúszás első tempójánál nem fogtam meg eléggé a vizet - ennyi - mondta döntője után Verrasztó Evelyn. - A világbajnokságra készültünk, nem gondoltam volna, hogy lassabban fogok menni, mint az Európa-bajnokságon, vagy pláne mint az előfutamban, vagy az elődöntőben. Világbajnokságon viszont még sohasem voltam hatodik egyéni számban, most már ez is megvan, hogy valami pozitívumot mondjak..."*

Magyar szempontból a harmadik versenynap kellemetlen meglepetéseként a világ- és Európa-bajnok Cseh László - akárcsak Verrasztó Dávid - sikertelenül zárta a 200 m vegyes előfutamait: előbbi a 16. helyen zárt 1:56.29 perces idejével, míg utóbbi hat századdal elmaradva a döntőt érő nyolcadik helytől 1:55.47 perccel tizedik lett. A finálét - 1:50.08-as világcsúccsal - az amerikai Ryan Lochte nyerte.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 23)

*Kellemes Karácsonyi Ünnepeket!*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 26)

*Sydney-Hobart - A favorit vezet*
2010. 12. 26. 10.37

<RIGHT> 



*


Az egyik legnagyobb esélyesként jegyzett Wild Oats XI vezet a hagyományos, sorszáma szerint 66. Sydney-Hobart vitorlás viadalon, amelynek 87 hajó alkotta mezőnye vasárnap rajtolt el.

*​*
*Az Új-Dél-Wales és Tasmánia közötti 630 tengeri mérföldes (1168 km) távot eddig éppen a mostani éllovas szupermaxi teljesítette a leggyorsabban: a 2005-ben felállított csúcs 1 nap 18 óra 40 perc és 10 másodperc, az idén azonban az előrejelzések szerint mostohának ígérkező időjárás miatt valószínűtlennek tetszik a rekorddöntés. 
A Wild Oats XI, amely sorozatban elért négy győzelem után tavaly alulmaradt az idei versenyt kihagyó Alfa Romeóval szemben, villámrajtot vett, s az első jelentések szerint alig három órával a start után 11 tengeri mérföldes előnyre tett szert a Lahana nevű ausztrál jachttal, és 12-re a szintén ausztrál, s a maxik közé tartozó Wild Thinggel szemben. Utóbbi amúgy balszerencsésen kezdett, mivel - még a sydneyi öbölben - ütközött egy médiahajóval, minek következtében az orr-részén megsérült.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 27)

*Sydney-Hobart: növelte előnyét a rekorder*
2010. 12. 27. 09.30

<RIGHT> 






*Húsz tengeri mérfölddel vezet a legnagyobb esélyesnek tartott Wild Oats XI a hagyományos, 66. Sydney-Hobart vitorlás viadalon.*

A vasárnap reggeli rajt után 27 órával a Wild Oats XI az Új-Dél-Wales és Tasmánia közötti 630 tengeri mérföldes (1168 km) táv felét már teljesítette, s megnyugtatónak mondható előnnyel halad a második és harmadik helyen csatázó Investec Royal és Wild Thing előtt.
A Mark Richards kormányozta Wild Oats XI ezúttal biztosan nem dönti meg saját, 2005-ben felállított versenycsúcsát (1 nap 18 óra 40 perc és 10 másodperc), várhatóan kedd éjszaka, vagy szerda reggel érhet célba.
A viadalnak 87 hajó vágott neki, s vasárnap egy, míg hétfőn öt egység adta fel a küzdelmet. A szervezők hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a YuuZoo yachtról két ember esett a vízbe vasárnap este a nagy viharban, őket tíz perc után mentették ki a vízből, míg a She legénységének egyik tagját fejsérülésekkel kórházban kezelik, miután tengeri beteg lett, s elesett.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 2)

*BÚÉK!*

*A 34. Amerika Kupa rendezője San Francisco*
2011. 01. 01. 12.00 


<RIGHT> 



*


A következő, 2013-as vitorlázó Amerika Kupát a leginkább a Golden Gate-hídról ismert San Francisco-öbölben rendezi meg az Egyesült Államok.

*​*
*A szervezők pénteki bejelentése szerint a kaliforniai metropolis a Rhode Island-i Newporttal szemben kerekedett felül a házigazda jogért zajló versengésben. 
A világ legrégebbi versenysorozatának számító vitorlás viadalról szeptemberben - akkor még helyszínmegjelölés nélkül - hivatalosan annyit jelentettek be, hogy 2013-ban lesz a 34. Amerika Kupa, amelyért katamaránokkal vívnak majd meg a résztvevők.
​
​*Kajak-kenu: szép sikerek és gondok is voltak 2010-ben*
2010. 12. 31. 09.59 


<RIGHT> 






*A sportági szövetség (MKKSZ) elnöke, Baráth Etele úgy véli: 2010 a kajak-kenu sikeres éve volt, de a sikerek mögött világossá és tapinthatóvá váltak a gondok is.*

 _ "Kétségtelenül jó szezont zártunk, bár nem lábadhat könnybe a szemünk a sikerektől - kezdte évértékelőjét az MKKSZ honlapján az elnök. - A női kajakosok teljesítményéről mindent elmondanak azok a páratlan eredmények, amelyeket elértek a világversenyeken, nem véletlen, hogy az év sportolója választáson Janics Natasa megkapta az év női sportolója címet és Kovács Katalinnal megválasztották őket az év csapatának is. Az női aranyérmek mellett a hihetetlen vb-ezüstérmek szezonja volt az idei esztendő. Az olimpia előtt két évvel a bombaerős mezőnyben K-2 1000 méteren Vereckei Ákos és Kammerer Zoltán bizonyította be, hogy még mindig lehet rájuk építeni, biztos vagyok benne, hogy ott lesznek az esélyesek között a londoni olimpián is. Vajda Attila végigszenvedte a szezont, a vb-n viszont megrázta magát és C-1 1000 méteren csak pár centire maradt le az aranyról. Azokban az olimpiai versenyszámokban viszont, ahol nem jutottunk be a vb-döntőbe, sürgős változtatásra van, illetve volt szükség. Főleg a férfi kajakosoknál váltak világossá és tapinthatóvá a gondjaink 2010-ben. Ezek a problémák kikövetelik a kajak-kenu sport szakmai vezetésétől, hogy ne legyen széthúzás, egy felé menjen a sportág, mert ez a siker záloga a jövő évi, szegedi kvalifikációs világbajnokságon és a 2012-es nyári olimpiai játékokon."_

 Az idei világversenyeken összesen 66 aranyérmet gyűjtöttek a magyar versenyzők a különböző szakágakban és korosztályokban.

 _ "Iszonyatos szám a 66 elsőség. Jól látható, hogy a kajak-kenu sportág utánpótlása rendkívül erős. Külön ki kell emelnem az U23-as és ifjúsági válogatott idei Európa-bajnoki szereplését, valamint név szerint Farkasdi Ramónát és Tótka Sándort, akik aranyérmet nyertek az első ifjúsági olimpián Szingapúrban. Emellett eredményes és nagyon színvonalas sárkányhajó világbajnokságot rendeztünk idén Szegeden, ahol a profi versenyzőkön kívül megmozdult a fél ország. Kiemelkedően jól szerepeltek a maratoni versenyzőink, a szlalom szakágban is megjelentek tehetségek, és a raftingban is voltak sikereink."_ - fogalmazott Baráth Etele.
 Sikerek nemcsak a vízen voltak idén az MKKSZ-ben, hanem a parton és a sportdiplomácia vonalán is.
​
 _ "Először is ki kell emelnem, hogy a szövetség nagyon fegyelmezett gazdálkodást folytatott idén is. Kimagasló eredménynek tartom, hogy az év elején befejeződött a Gubacsi-beruházás, a létesítményt birtokba vették az élversenyzők és egyre többen használják olyanok is, akik a szabadidejüket szeretnék a vízen tölteni. A sportolók jövője szempontjából jelentős eredmények tartom a Semmelweis Egyetemmel kötött megállapodásunkat is, világszínvonalú orvosi háttér állt fel a válogatott mögött. Szintén örömteli, hogy hosszú évek útkeresése jól működik a szövetség belső és külső PR és kommunikációs tevékenysége és nem utolsó sorban sikeres a sportdiplomáciánk, hiszen szakmai alelnökünket, Vaskuti Istvánt ismét megválasztották az ICF, vagyis a Nemzetközi Kajak-Kenu Szövetség első alelnökévé" _- zárta az óév értékelését az MKKSZ vezetője.
​
<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 7)

*Storcz maximális kvótát kíván Szegeden, gőzerővel zajlik a szervezés*
2011. 01. 06. 04.40

<RIGHT> 



*


Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány azt kívánja az új esztendőre, hogy csapata megszerezze a maximális kvótaszámot az augusztusi, szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokságon. Addig azonban még bő hét hónap hátravan, s a szervezőbizottságnak gőzerővel kell dolgoznia azért, hogy minden rendben menjen a Maty-éren.
*​*
*
A viadalra augusztus 17. és 21. között kerül sor. Eredetileg a franciaországi Vichy kapta a 2011-es rendezés jogát, a helyi szövetség azonban tavaly júliusban visszalépett, s a nemzetközi szövetség Szegedet kérte fel a lebonyolításra. 
"Mögöttünk van már a 2006-os vb és az azóta rendezett Világkupák tapasztalata, ugyanakkor érezzük a mindennapokban, hogy az idő rövid, hiszen most sokkal több dolgot kell átgondolni, tervezni, mint egy Vk esetében. Éppen ezért a stábbal rengeteget dolgozunk, de úgy gondolom, hogy jól haladunk - nyilatkozott az MTI-nek Schmidt Gábor, a magyar szövetség főtitkára, a szervezőbizottság elnöke. - Most egy olimpiai kvalifikációs vb-re készülünk, amely nemcsak a sportág, hanem az ország életében is nagy esemény lesz. Kilencven nemzet közel 2000 versenyzőjét várjuk, és a viadal egyben para vb is lesz: ennek azért van jelentősége, mert 2016-tól már a kajak-kenu is szerepel majd a paralimpia műsorán. Ennek tükrében nagyon fontos a Maty-éri létesítményfejlesztés, amelynek fókuszában a pálya akadálymentesítése áll, ez a későbbi hasznosítás szempontjából is rendkívül lényeges. Folyamatos egyeztetésben vagyunk a minisztériummal és a Nemzeti Sportközpont főigazgatójával, valamint a versenyt anyagilag és infrastrukturálisan jelentősen támogató Szeged város vezetőivel. A létesítményfejlesztést július végéig szeretnénk megvalósítani." 
Schmidt Gábor hozzátette: kedden küldték ki a résztvevő országoknak a vb bulletinjét, amelyben tájékoztatják őket a verseny menetéről, a foglalási lehetőségekről, a programról. 
"Terveink szerint a honlap is elindul jövő hétfőn, azon hétről hétre nyomon lehet majd követni az eseményeket és a munkánk eredményét. Elkészült a vb arculata is, a jegyárusítás pedig várhatóan májusban kezdődik, de árakat még nem tudok mondani. Tizenegy ezer ülőhelyet fogunk létesíteni a pályánál, ez ezerrel több, mint 2006-ban volt" - mondta a főtitkár.
A négy és fél évvel ezelőtti vb-n a hazai csapat álomszerűen teljesített: 12 aranyat, 2 ezüstöt és 4 bronzot szerzett - ez minden idők legjobb magyar szereplése.
"Az olimpiai kvalifikációs év nagyon jelentős feladatokat ró mindannyiunkra - idézte a szövetség honlapja Storcz Botondot. - Fantasztikus érzés, hogy Szeged rendezheti meg ezt a világbajnokságot, és külön öröm, hogy a sportág, a külföldi és hazai versenyzők akarata érvényesült akkor, amikor Vichytől átvettük a rendezés jogát. Versenyzőként a világot járva megtapasztaltam, hogy ebben a sportágban nincs olyan, hogy hazai pálya. Csak egyetlen helyen, Szegeden lehet ezt megélni, átérezni. Sokan irigykednek is ránk azért a szeretetért, hangulatért, amit mi a szurkolóinktól kapunk. Nem túlzás kijelenteni, hasonlóan nagy izgalommal és lelkesedéssel várjuk ezt a versenyt, mint a londoni olimpiát. És ha kívánhatnék is magunknak valamit az új esztendőre, akkor az a maximális kvalifikáció lenne. Bízom benne, hogy a 2006-os világbajnoksághoz hasonló érzéseket élünk majd át 2011-ben is."



*Férfi vízilabda Euroliga - Szombaton játszik a három magyar csapat*

<RIGHT> 



*


Már most hétvégén elkezdik idei szereplésüket a sportág első számú kontinentális kupasorozatában, az Euroligában érdekelt magyar férfi vízilabdacsapatok: az Eger, a Szeged és a Vasas egyformán szombaton száll medencébe.
*​*
*
A trióból a legfrissebb az El 16-csapatos főtáblájának D betűjelű négyesében szereplő Eger lesz, amely a negyedik csoportkörben a Primorje Rijeka otthonában délután háromnegyed 4-kor kezd. Már csak azért is komoly feladat vár a hevesiekre, mert a kvartettben három vereséggel jelenleg az utolsók, s hovatovább elméleti esélyük is csupán akkor marad a nyolc közé jutást érő első vagy második hely megszerzésére, ha nyerni tudnak az egykori Fiumében, a Varga fivérek, Dániel és Dénes személyében magyar olimpiai bajnokokat is foglalkoztató horvát együttes vendégeként. A győzelmi reményeket illetően azonban erőteljes visszafogottságot követel ama tény, hogy a most hazai vízben játszó Primorje a decemberi, egri fellépésről eleve 11-6-os siker birtokában távozott.
Még magabiztosabb - 13-7-es - diadalt aratott Szegeden, az A jelű négyesben a múlt hónapi harmadik csoporfordulóban a Primorac Kotor, amelynél a Tisza parti alakulat vizitál ezen a víkenden. Igazi bravúr lenne még egy döntetlen is az este negyed 8-kor kezdődő meccsen a Steinmetz Ádám személyében magyar ötkarikás aranyérmest is felvonultató, s hat ponttal csoportelső montenegróiak otthonában. Márpedig csakis a pontszerzés segíthet a csongrádiakon, a kvartettben egyetlen ponttal sereghajtó csapat továbblépésének amúgy is csipetnyi esélye tudniillik elszáll egy újabb vereség esetén. 
A szintén az A csoportban érdekelt Vasas a négyes másik montenegrói gárdáját fogadja, s mivel a Jadran Herceg Novinak hat, az angyalföldi alakulatnak pedig négy pontja van, a magyar bajnok győzelme nyomán helyet cserélne a két gárda. A piros-kékeket a Komjádi uszodában 18 órakor kezdődő mérkőzésen az is motiválhatja, hogy visszavágjanak a decemberi, odakinti 11-10-es vereségért.

* A szombati "magyaros" program:
D csoport:
*Primorje Rijeka (horvát) - ZF-Eger 15:45 ó
​
* A csoport:
*TEVA-Vasas-UNIQA - Jadran Herceg Novi (montenegrói), Komjádi uszoda 18 ó
Primorac Kotor (montenegrói) - Szeged-Beton VE 19:15 ó
​
<CENTER></CENTER>



*Csay Renáta egy MacBook-kal gazdagabb, egy párral szegényebb lett*
2011. 01. 05. 16.58 

<RIGHT> 






*Tavaly augusztusban a szegedi sárkányhajó világbajnokságon a T-Mobile egy-egy MacBook-kal díjazta a poznani gyorsasági világbajnokságon dobogón végző kajakosokat és kenusokat. A cég „megkésett Mikulása” újabb bajnoknak kedveskedett az év elején: a maratoni világbajnokságon két aranyérmet szerző Csay Renáta is átveheti az értékes ajándékot.*

Mit is mondhatnék? Nekem nagyon jól kezdődik ez az év. Köszönöm a T-Mobile-nak, hogy az olimpiai szakághoz képest kissé háttérben ténykedő maratonistákról sem feledkeznek meg. Mi nem vagyunk annyira elkényeztetve, így különösen jól esik ez a figyelmesség – mondja Csay Renáta. 

*A 2010-es évet kétszeres világbajnokként zárta. Milyen tervekkel vág neki ennek az esztendőnek?*

Az idén is jó lenne két világbajnoki címet szerezni, bár most egy kicsit más lesz a felállás. Az évek óta jól megszokott párom, Faldum Bereniké ugyanis a jövőben bolgár színekben versenyez majd. Már nem érezte jól magát Fábiánné Rozsnyói Katalin csoportjában, a klubja, az MTK pedig nem akarta elengedni őt más egyesülethez, így végső lépésként ez maradt a számára és döntősét az MKKSZ elnöksége már el is fogadta. Sajnálom, hogy nem sikerült jobb megoldást találni, mert én így egy klasszis párral szegényebb lettem… És így már nem is tudom, hogy a jövőben felkészülök-e majd párosra. Idős, sokat megélt versenyző vagyok, aki már nem szívesen alkalmazkodik másokhoz. Bár, ha jönne egy fiatal, ambiciózus versenyző, még az is lehet, hogy átgondolnám a nézeteimet.

*Vagyis akkor maratoni távon egyelőre az egyesre készül. De ön két világbajnoki címről beszélt… *
Szeretnék én is felkészülni az ötezer méterre, mert jó lenne ott lenni az augusztusi szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon. Persze már a hazai mezőny is nagyon kemény lesz, főként, ha a Csipes csoportból valamelyik lány úgy dönt, elindul ezen a távon. Mindenesetre Folláth Vivien tavalyi világbajnoki címe ösztönzőleg hat rám. No és az sem mellékes, hogy Szegeden versenyezhetnék, ahol a hangulat mindig mesés.

*Kétgyermekes anyukaként hogyan győzi a rengeteg munkát, hogyan képes az újabb célok megvalósítására?*

*A recept egyszerű:* végy egy odaadó, tökéletes nagymamát. Az én anyukám mindenben segít, mindenben mögöttem áll, és biztosítja a nyugodt hátteret a felkészüléshez. Ilyenkor napi egy edzésem van, és mivel a gyerekek bölcsiben és óvodában vannak, így délelőtt kényelmesen tudok edzeni. Délután pedig jöhetnek a közös programok, vagyis tulajdonképpen szinte mindenre jut elég idő.


*Két magyar ezüst a spanyolországi szörf Vk-n*
2011. 01. 05. 22.32 

<RIGHT> 



*


Detre Diána és Gádorfalvi Áron egyaránt ezüstérmet szerzett a szörfözők idei első Világkupa-versenyén, a dél-spanyolországi Cádizban.
*​*
*
A magyar szövetség szerdai tájékoztatása szerint nyolc futam alapján alakult ki a végeredmény, de a négynapos esemény második napján nem tudtak versenyt rendezni, mert egyáltalán nem volt légmozgás.
Detre és Gádorfalvi az RSX kategóriában szerepelt, az aranyérmet a nőknél és a férfiaknál is ukrán szörfös szerezte meg.


XLsport ​


----------



## maxe333 (2011 Január 12)

Egy kis extrém sport 2010 ből


Világpremier: szárnyashajó wakeboard Budapest szívében

Budapest, 2010. szeptember 30. - Nem mindennapi vízi bemutatót láthattak a délelőtti órákban munkába sietők. Horváth Kinga Európa-bajnok wakeboardos régi álmát váltotta valóra, amikor a szeptember végi napsütésben 58km/órás sebességgel száguldott a Sólyom II. szárnyashajó után a Szabadsághíd és a Margitsziget között.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aepz6TkiJgU


----------



## maxe333 (2011 Január 14)

.Csatolás megtekintése 641546


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Ian Thorpe a visszatérésen gondolkodik*


<RIGHT> 



*


Újra edzésbe állt Ian Thorpe, az ausztrálok négy éve visszavonult úszósztárja, aki nem zárja ki, hogy a 4x100 méteres gyorsváltó tagjaként ott legyen a 2012-es londoni olimpián - adta hírül a Sunday Telegraph című brit lap.
*​*
*
"Tulajdonképpen teljesen soha nem hagytam fel az úszással, de tény, hogy most a korábbiaknál sokkal többet tréningezek, és nagyon jól esik. Szeretnék újra formába lendülni" - mondta a 28 éves sportoló.
Az ötszörös olimpiai és 11-szeres világbajnok 2006 novemberében jelentette be visszavonulását, ami igencsak meglepetésként hatott az úszósportban, hiszen fél évvel később éppen hazájában, Melbourne-ben rendezték a vb-t. A verseny alatt aztán a L,Equipe című francia újság megszellőztette, hogy 2006 májusában, edzés közben túl magas tesztoszteron- és növekedési hormon-szintet mértek Thorpe-nál, és ez lehetett a hirtelen visszavonulás oka. A úszó tagadott, később fel pedig tisztázták is. 
"Hivatalosan még nem jelentette be magát" - tette hozzá az úszó mostani nyilatkozatához David Flascas menedzser.
Thorpe-nak legkésőbb körülbelül március végéig jeleznie kell visszatérését ahhoz, hogy jövőre esetleg ismét versenyezhessen, a helyi antidopping-program szabályai szerint ugyanis a regisztrációtól ennyi időnek kell eltelnie addig, amíg egy sportoló hivatalos viadalokon indulhat.
Az ausztrál ötkarikás úszóválogatókat 2012 februárjában vagy márciusában rendezik.




*Mányoki Attila negyedikként úszott célba*


<RIGHT> 



*


Harmincan indultak, s a magyar résztvevő, Mányoki Attila negyedikként ért célba a szombati, görögországi nemzetközi hosszútávúszó versenyen, Kefalónia szigeténél.
*​*
*
A meghívásos viadal 5 és fél kilométeren zajlott, a magyar maratonista beszámolója szerint a Jón-tenger 13 fokos vizében. 
"Az utolsó tíz percben már egy picit nehezebbnek éreztem a kezem, de szerencsére semmilyen egyéb ízületi vagy görcs jellegű gondom nem volt" - összegezte tapasztalatait Mányoki, akit a győztes német Christof Wandratsch mellett még két görög hosszútávúszó tudott megelőzni.
​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Kajak-kenu vb - Az ICF-elnök szerint Szeged nagyszerű házigazda lesz*
2011. 01. 14. 16.37


<RIGHT> 



*
A Nemzetközi Kajak-Kenu Szövetség (ICF) spanyol elnöke szerint Szeged nagyszerű helyszíne lesz az olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságnak. José Perurena López abból az alkalomból nyilatkozott, hogy elindult az augusztusi viadal angol nyelvű honlapja, * 

"Az idei az egész sportág számára kiemelkedő fontosságú év lesz. A gyorsasági és a szlalom szakágban is olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságot rendezünk, minden versenyző ezekre a viadalokra koncentrál, hiszen a londoni olimpia szempontjából is kulcsfontosságú eseményekről van szó. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy augusztus végén egész Magyarország Szegedre figyel majd, és hatalmas érdeklődés kíséri a vb-t." - mondta a sportvezető a viadal honlapján.
Perurena López emlékeztetett, hogy eredetileg nem Szeged lett volna a 2011-es vb házigazdája:
"Franciaországban, Vichyben lett volna a világbajnokság, csakhogy a felvezető versenyek során kiderült, hogy folyik, tehát nem áll a víz a pályán. Ez pedig túlságosan nagy kockázat egy olyan fontosságú versenyen, amelyik az olimpiára kvalifikál. A magyar szövetség felajánlotta a segítségét, ráadásul éppen Szeged volt a második helyezett pályázó az eredeti választásnál."
Az ICF elnöke elárulta, hogy rengetegszer járt már Magyarországon, versenyeken és ICF-tanácskozásokon.
"Azt se felejtsük el, hogy a nemzetközi szövetség első alelnöke Vaskuti István, vagyis rengeteg szállal kötődünk Magyarországhoz. A szegedi pályát jól ismerik a versenyzők, mindig fantasztikus hangulatot teremtenek a nézők. Nagyszerű házigazda lesz a város!" 
Perurena López a várható esélyesekről is szót ejtett:
"A nőknél Janics Natasa és Kovács Katalin biztosan erős lesz hazai pályán. Érdemes figyelni az ukrán Radomszkára, aki ismét formába lendült, és fiatal tehetségként robbant be az élvonalba a brit Rachel Cawthorn is. A férfi kajak számokban sokesélyes a csata: Ken Wallace, Tim Brabants, Anders Gustaffson, Adam Van Koeverden, Max Hoff és Aleh Jurenyija a legnagyobb nevek. A kenusoknál Vajda Attila mindenképpen éremesélyes, de olyan ellenfelekkel kell megküzdenie, mint például Vagyim Menkov, David Cal és Sebastian Brendl."
A kajak-kenu vb-t - amelynek fővédnöke Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök - *augusztus 17. és 21. között rendezik majd a Szeged melletti Maty-éri pályán.

*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 19)

*Műteni kell Szécsi Zoltánt*
2011. 01. 18. 06.34

<RIGHT>






*Térdműtét vár Szécsi Zoltánra, a ZF-Eger vízilabdacsapatának háromszoros olimpiai bajnok kapusára, aki vasárnap, a Honvéd elleni rangadón még kiválóan védett az együttesben.*

"A vasárnapi meccsen egy erős húzódást éreztem - nyilatkozta a klub honlapjának a 33 éves Szécsi. - A mai napon Béres doktor megvizsgálta a lábam és egy korábbi MRI-felvételre is alapozva a műtét mellett döntöttünk." 
Az, hogy mennyit kell kihagynia a hálóőrnek, csak a keddi beavatkozás után derül ki.
Szécsi hozzátette: miután az együttesnek a következő négy hetes időszakban nincs komolyabb rangadója a bajnokságban, valamint az Euroligában sincs esélye a továbbjutásra, elsősorban azt szeretné, ha a rájátszásra ismét teljes értékű játékos lenne.
Szécsi így várhatóan kihagyja a válogatott soron következő felkészülési tornáját, a február 23-25-én, Miskolcon sorra kerülő Volvo Kupát.


*Phelpsnél ketten is jobbak voltak 200 m vegyesen*

<RIGHT>






*A 200 méteres férfi vegyesúszás korábbi amerikai egyeduralkodóját, Michael Phelpset két honfitársa is megelőzte az Austin Grand Prix elnevezésű hagyományos texasi nemzetközi viadal vasárnapi zárónapján.*


Hogy a világcsúcsot Phelpstől a 2009-es római vb-n 1:54.10-zel elragadó Ryan Lochte 2 percen belüli idővel (1:59.26 p) nyert, nem jelent meglepetést, az viszont annál inkább, hogy a 2012-es londoni ötkarikás játékokon egykor volt felségterületén is indulni szándékozó, 14-szeres olimpiai aranyérmest maga mögé utasította a mellúszó klasszis - és Gyurta Dániel egyik nagy riválisának számító - Eric Shanteau (2:01.13) is. Phelps 2:01.47-tel lett harmadik.
Összehasonlításul: az ebben a számban a 2008-as pekingi olimpián Phelps mögött és Lochte előtt ezüstérmes Cseh László a texasival párhuzamosan rendezett hétvégi, belgiumi nemzetközi versenyen 2:00.03 perccel diadalmaskodott, ami a második helyhez lett volna elég Texasban.
"Szezonkezdetnek egész jó" - kommentálta első helyét lakonikusan Lochte, aki ezen kívül 200 m gyorson győzött még a GP-n.
"Elégedetlen vagyok, sokkal többet kell edzenem, ehhez itt és most kellő motivációt kaptam" - szolgált a kézenfekvő tanulsággal Phelps.
A verseny figyelemre méltó női szereplője volt a mindössze 15 esztendős Missy Franklin, aki öt számban is nyert.

*A zárónapi győztesek:*
*férfiak:*
*200 m vegyes:*
Ryan Lochte 1:59.26 p
*200 m hát:*
Tyler Clary 1:57.31 p
*100 m gyors:*
Brent Hayden (kanadai) 49.91 mp
*1500 m gyors:*
Chip Peterson 15:19.65 p
*nők:*
*200 m vegyes:*
Missy Franklin 2:14.68 p
*200 m hát:*
Franklin 2:09.39 p
*100 m gyors:*
Franklin 55.48 mp 
*800 m gyors:*
Kate Ziegler 8:32.76 p
*(A nem jelölt nemzetiségűek valamennyien amerikaiak.)*




*Szepesi Nikolett ismét visszavonul*
2011. 01. 18. 07.38

<RIGHT>






*Másodszor is bejelentette visszavonulását Szepesi Nikolett, Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes hátúszó.*


A Magyar Úszó Szövetség (MÚSZ) hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a 23 éves versenyző írásbeli nyilatkozatban közölte, hogy nem folytatja tovább.
Szepesi először a 2008-as pekingi olimpiát követően nem sokkal döntött úgy, hogy befejezi pályafutását, ám néhány hónap után mégis visszatért, sőt, sikeresen szerepelt a rövidpályás magyar bajnokságon, majd érmes lett az isztambuli Eb-n. 
Kiderült azonban, hogy a nemzetközi szövetség (FINA) doppingellenes szabályzata értelmében kilenc hónapig ki kellett volna várnia az első hivatalos színre lépésig, és mivel elmulasztotta értesíteni a világszövetséget a visszatéréséről, egy évre eltiltották. Miután nemrég az is kiderült, hogy a NOB rendelkezése értelmében a hat hónapnál hosszabb eltiltásban részesült sportolók nem indulhatnak a büntetésük letöltése után esedékes olimpián, Szepesi úgy döntött, nincs értelme a folytatásnak.
*Szepesi eltiltása lejártát követően január 22-től versenyezhetett volna ismét.*


*Férfi vízilabda Euroliga - A magyar csapatok utolsó (előtti) esélye*
2011. 01. 18. 14.25

<RIGHT>






*Döntő játéknaphoz érkezik szerdán az Euroligában érdekelt három magyar férfi vízilabdacsapatból kettő: a Szeged és a Vasas a továbbjutási remény életben tartásának céljával száll medencébe - az Egernek már nincs veszíteni valója, mivel négy veresége nyomán kiesett.*


A sportág első számú kontinentális kupasorozatának 16 csapatos főtábláján, az egyformán az A csoportban szereplő Vasas (4 pontja van) és Szeged (2) közül előbbinek lesz nehezebb a dolga. Egyfelől, mert a tavalyelőtti EL-nyertes, tavaly pedig döntős montenegrói Primorac Kotor (7) otthonában szerepel, másrészt azért, mivel reálisan csakis győzelem esetén marad esélye, hogy a 6., befejező csoportkörben még kiharcolja a továbbjutást érő első vagy második helyet. 
Az A betűjelű négyes másik magyar résztvevője, a Szeged hasonlóképpen nyerési kényszertől hajtva játszik otthon a kvartettet 9 pontjával vezető, szintén montenegrói Jadran Herceg Novival, s ha begyűjti mindhárom pontot, számára csak akkor lehet még tétje a zárófordulóban a Vasassal a Komjádi uszodában vívandó meccsnek. A "számítgatásoknál" azonban figyelembe veendő, hogy az utolsó játéknapon, február 2-án a Herceg Novi meg a Kotort látja vendégül, vagyis elvben "sakkozhatnak" az egy országbeliek... Ami viszont gyakorlati tény: a jó ideje anyagi gondokkal küszködő Primoracot a Vasas a Komjádiban 7-6-ra legyűrte, míg a Szeged 13-10-re alulmaradt Herceg Noviban decemberben, a második fordulóban.
A D csoportban nulla ponttal sereghajtó Eger azzal a Jug Dubrovnikkal szemben lép fel vendégként, amely mind a négy eddigi meccsét megnyerve első a kvartettben. A papírforma, hogy a hevesi gárda elszenvedi ötödik vereségét is, mivel a horvátok Egerben is győzni tudtak 10-9-re.
A LEN Kupában érdekelt két magyar alakulat szintén vízbe száll szerdán, a negyeddöntős párharc első mérkőzésén. A Honvéd a Kőér utcában fogadja nagyváradi riválisát a minél nagyobb előnyszerzés szándékával, míg a Ferencváros értelemszerűen minél szorosabb végeredmény kiharcolására törekszik az igen erős olasz Savona otthonában.

*A magyar csapatok szerdai programja: *
*Euroliga, főtábla, 5. játéknap:*

*A csoport:*
Szeged-Beton VE - Jadran Herceg Novi (montenegrói) 18 ó
Primorac Kotor (montenegrói) - TEVA-Vasas-UNIQA 19:15 ó

*D csoport:*
Jug Dubrovnik (horvát) - ZF-Eger 18:30 ó

*LEN Kupa, negyeddöntő, 1. mérkőzések:*
Groupama-Honvéd - Oradea (román), Kőér utca 20 ó
Savona (olasz) - FTC-Fisher Klíma 20:30 ó


Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)

*Téli úszósorozat - Schirilla sikeres szereplése Bikácson*
2011. 01. 22. 19.26


<RIGHT>






*Ifj. Schirilla György szombaton, a Tolna megyei Bikácson kezdte meg idei téli úszósorozatát, ahol 21 percet töltött a helyi tóban.*


"Nagyon jól sikerült ez a mai úszás, ennek örülök. Úszásom előtt csónakkal törték fel a nagyjából két centis jégréteget, így jégtáblák között úsztam át háromszor oda-vissza a tavat. Az egyik jégtáblába csúnyán bevertem a kezem és a gyűrűs ujjam vérzett, de komolyabb baj nem történt. A helyiek nagyon készültek, s azt gondolom, sikerült jól szórakozniuk" - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek Schirilla, aki úszását követően egy előadást is tartott az egészséges életmódról.

*A civilben többek között jógát oktató Schirilla 2011-ben öt alkalommal úszik: a szombati kísérletét követően Budapesten, Vácon, Kecskeméten és Mosonmagyaróváron tempózik majd. Célja továbbra is a hagyományőrzés -** édesapja 1957-től 37 éven keresztül rendszeresen átúszta télen a Dunát -, de fontos számára az egészséges életmód népszerűsítése, illetve a közönség szórakoztatása is.*


*Férfi vízilabda ob I - Sima Vasas-győzelem*
2011. 01. 23. 00.39

<RIGHT> 



*


A Vasas hét góllal verte az OSC-t a Vodafone férfi vízilabda ob I szombati játéknapjának utolsó találkozóján.
*​*
*

* Eredmények:
OSC - TEVA-Vasas-UNIQA 8-15 (1-4, 1-4, 3-5, 3-2)*
* 
korábban:
*FTC-Fisher Klíma - ASI 16-10 (5-3, 5-3, 3-3, 3-1) 
BVSC-Zugló - Debrecen Fujitsu 10-8 (1-1, 4-1, 4-2, 1-4) 
Groupama-Honvéd - UTE 23-2 (5-1, 4-0, 8-1, 6-0) 
Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP - Bodrogi Bau-Szentesi VK 20-5 (3-2, 8-1, 5-2, 4-0)

*Kemény Dénes szerint a klubcsapatok szereplése kihat a válogatottra*

<RIGHT> 



*


Kemény Dénes szövetségi kapitány úgy látja, hogy a magyar klubcsapatok nemzetközi szereplése "begyűrűzik" a férfi vízilabda-válogatott eredményességébe is.
*​*
*
Az olimpiai bajnoki címvédő nemzeti együttes 14 éve hivatalban levő szakvezetője az után mondta ezt csütörtökön az MTI munkatársának kérdésére, hogy szerda este az első számú európai kupasorozatban, az Euroligában szereplő három magyar együttes közül kettő kikapott, ezzel az Eger után a Szeged is kiesett, egyedül a Vasasnak maradt esélye a legjobb nyolc közé jutásra. 
"Nem a konkrét meccsek az érdekesek, azok az edzőkre, a klubvezetőkre tartoznak, ebben ők a kompetensek - nyilatkozott Kemény Dénes. - Kapitányként én azt tapasztaltam, hogy a klubok szereplése nincs közvetlen összefüggésben a válogatott szereplésével. Az utóbbi két nyáron történtek alapján azonban úgy látom, hogy a nemzetközi klubszezon hatásai azért ott vannak most már a válogatottnál is. Azt érzékeltem néhány mérkőzésen, ahol kikaptunk olyanoktól, akiktől pedig nem szoktunk, hogy a szokásosnál nagyobb önbizalommal, magabiztosabban játszottak ellenünk. Nyílt sisakkal, bátrabban jöttek nekünk középcsapatok még akkor is, amikor pedig mi vezettünk. Vagyis valószínűleg immár nem lehet figyelmen kívül hagyni, amikor meglepetésre magyar élcsapat veszít például Kassán vagy Nagyváradon. Akárhogy is vesszük, az begyűrűzik, ha rendszeresen magyar válogatott játékosokkal felálló klubcsapat a nemzetközi klubszezon alatt a szokásosnál gyakrabban szenved vereséget." 
A szövetségi kapitány kitért rá, hogy kiszemeltjei számára a január 10-11-i, idei első összetartást most hétfőn és kedden követi az újabb hasonló közös munka, amely már ugyancsak része a nyári, sanghaji világbajnokságra történő felkészülésnek.
"Megint Szentendrén találkozunk, ahol ideálisak az edzéslehetőségek. Az előzőhöz képest annyi a változás, hogy ketten - Szécsi Zoltán és Fülöp Bence - ezúttal nem jönnek, érkezik viszont öt új ember: a Rijekából a Varga testvérek, Dániel és Dénes, a Honvédból Gór-Nagy Miklós, a Pro Reccóból pedig Madaras Norbert és Kásás Tamás. Már összeállítottam a részletes edzésprogramot, mit mondjak, nem lennék a játékosaim helyében..."



*Kajak-kenu vb - 800 milliós költségvetés*
2011. 01. 21. 15.14 

<RIGHT> 



*


A MOL lesz a Szegeden augusztus 17. és 21. között sorra kerülő olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokság névadó szponzora, a SEAT pedig a viadal hivatalos szállítója - jelentették be a hazai szövetség (MKKSZ) vezetői pénteki sajtótájékoztatójukon, amelyet abból az alkalomból tartottak, hogy 200 nap múlva kezdődik az év kiemelkedő magyarországi sporteseménye.
*​*
*
Baráth Etele, az MKKSZ elnöke azt mondta: a szervezés kapcsán minden a legnagyobb rendben halad, köszönhető ez annak is, hogy az állam a gazdasági nehézségek ellenére minden anyagi támogatást megadott a sikeres lebonyolításhoz. Az MTI kérdésére elárulta: a vb összköltségvetése 800 millió forint, ebből 300-at biztosít az állam.
A sajtótájékoztató előtt tartotta alakuló ülését az a társadalmi grémium, amely tanácsokkal segíti a szervezőbizottság munkáját. A testület tagja többek között Szekeres Pál, a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium helyettes államtitkára, Gyulay Zsolt, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) alelnöke, és Balogh Gábor, a miniszterelnök sportügyi tanácsadója.

_ "Mint aktív paralimpikon és volt olimpikon, számomra nagy öröm, hogy ezúttal parasportolók is részt vesznek majd a vb-n. Azt kívánom, hogy legyünk jó házigazdák, azt kivéve, hogy az aranyakból ne engedjünk át túl sokat a vendégeknek"_ - mondta Szekeres Pál.

Vajda Attila, a szegediek olimpiai bajnoka duplán hazai környezetben versenyez majd a Maty-éren, de addig még rengeteg munka és edzőtábor vár rá.

_ "Decemberben sajnos volt egy súlyos tüdőgyulladásom, amely miatt három hetet ki kellett hagynom. - mondta az MTI-nek Peking egyetlen egyéni aranyérmese, aki Kovács Katalinnal, Szabó Gabriellával és Kozák Danutával képviselte a sportolókat a sajtótájékoztatón. - Most nagyon sok munkával próbálom behozni a kiesést, hamarosan Tatára megyek edzőtáborba, majd február végén egy négyhetes portugáliai felkészülés következik. Ahogy eddig is, Szegeden és jövőre Londonban is az 1000 méteres egyesre koncentrálok."
_​_
_
*A csongrádi megyeszékhely legutóbb 2006-ban adott otthont kajak-kenu vb-nek, akkor a hazai csapat álomszerűen teljesített: 12 aranyat, 2 ezüstöt és 4 bronzot szerzett - ez minden idők legjobb magyar szereplése.
*​*
*
Xlsport

* 

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*Amerika Kupa - 2013 szeptemberében szállnak vízre a csapatok*


<RIGHT> 




*


Kijelölték a 34. vitorlázó Amerika Kupa pontos időpontját: a szervezők bejelentése szerint 2013. szeptember 7. és 22. között versenyeznek majd a csapatok a San Francisco-öbölben.
*​*
*
A selejtezőt, amelyen eldől, hogy mely együttes lesz a címvédő Oracle Racing ellenfele a döntőben, július 13-tól szeptember 1-ig bonyolítják majd le - ugyancsak a Golden Gate-híd és az Alcatraz börtönsziget közötti területen. 
Eddig öt kihívó jelentkezett a világ legrégebbi versenysorozatára, amelyet katamaránokkal vívnak majd meg a résztvevők.




*"Hangos" bírókat sürget az olimpiai bajnok vízilabdakapus*

<RIGHT> 



*


Gergely István szerint meg kell változtatni a vízilabda szabályait ahhoz, hogy a sportág versenyképesebb, egyben a médiának, a közönségnek és a szponzoroknak eladhatóbb legyen.

*​*
*A Groupama-Honvéd kétszeres olimpiai bajnok kapusa többek között az ítéleteket a közönségnek kihangosítva magyarázó bírók bevezetését sürgette a Sportágak versenye I. , csapatsportok” elnevezésű konferencián tartott keddi előadásában, a TF-en.
Ma a vízilabda a legsikeresebb csapatsport idehaza, de ez nem biztos, hogy így marad” – kongatta meg a vészharangot Gergely, majd hozzátette: Nem lehet látni, mi történik a víz alatt, a közönség számára ezért sokszor nehezen követhető a játékvezetők ítélete. A megoldás az lenne, ha az amerikaifutballhoz hasonlóan a vízilabdában is beszélő bírókat alkalmaznának, akik három-négy szóval hangosan elmagyaráznák ítéleteiket, például hogy ki, milyen szabálytalanságot követett el” – fogalmazott a pólós. 
A sportmenedzseri diplomát is szerzett hálóőr szerint növelni lehetne a nézőszámot, ha a magyar bajnokság nem szeptembertől júniusig tartana, hanem a szezont kitolnák a nyári hónapokra, amikor más sportágakban holtidény van. 
Sajnos a kéziseknél és a kosarasoknál is velünk egyszerre rendezik a bajnokság rájátszását, ami megosztja a nézők és a média érdeklődését, és ennek a szponzorok sem örülnek. Nem véletlen, hogy amíg a bajnoki meccseinkre alig négy-ötszázan jönnek ki, addig a válogatottal nyáron rendre több ezer néző előtt játszunk a Margitszigeten.”
Gergely úgy látja: jobban össze kellene hangolni a különböző csapatsportágak versenynaptárát, hogy egy-egy klub szurkolói hétvégenként több sportág meccseire is ki tudjanak menni, ezzel is emelkedhetne az egyesületek jegybevétele.
A Honvéd kapusa szerint a vízilabdának újra szabadtéri sportággá kellene válnia. A fedett uszodákban nehéz olyan hőmérsékletet teremteni, ami a fürdőnadrágos játékosoknak és a kabátban érkező nézőknek egyformán megfelelő. Kijön egy fiatal télen az uszodába, s mivel nincs ruhatár, nagykabátban üli végig a meccsünket. Leizzad, hazamegy, jól megfázik, s egy életre elmegy a kedve a vízilabdától ” 
 Gergely úgy érzi, jobban oda kellene figyelni a sportvezetők kiválasztására is. Attól, hogy valaki olimpiai bajnok, még nem biztos, hogy jó vezető lesz, aki ért a joghoz, vagy a költségvetés készítéséhez” – zárta előadását Athén és Peking aranyérmese.



Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 29)

*Változott az Afrika-kerülő vitorlásverseny időpontja*
2011. 01. 29. 00.39 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az Afrikai Unió kérésére változott az Afrika-Európa Challenge (AEC) vitorlásverseny időpontja: az eredetileg 2011 júliusára tervezett rajt helyett jövőre indul útjára a mezőny.
*​*
*
A szervezők pénteki tájékoztatása szerint az Afrikai Unió össze kívánja kötni a magyar projektet az afrikai kulturális reneszánsz programmal. 
"Hatalmas eredménynek és megtiszteltetésnek tartjuk, hogy az Afrikai Unió projektünk menetrendjével összhangban szeretné megvalósítani Afrikai Kulturális Reneszánsz nevű kampányát - mondta a Földet vitorlással már kétszer megkerülő Gál József. - A kampány alapvető célja az unió tagállamai kulturális örökségének bemutatása helyi események, fesztiválok útján, ennek a programnak lesz, konkrét és átvitt értelemben is, zászlóshajója az Afrika-Europe Challenge."
A kulturális eseménysorozatot és humanitárius programokat is magába foglaló verseny mezőnye a tervek szerint egy éven át tartó út során vitorlázza körbe Afrikát. A projekt – amely szervezési fázisban van – már elnyerte Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök támogatását, a magyar EU-elnökség bizalmát, az Európai Unió elvi pártfogását, továbbá a vitorlás és sportszakma elismerését. 
A tárgyalások eredményeképpen hamarosan az Afrikai Unió stratégiai együttműködési megállapodást köt az AEC-vel, ez a projekt mindhárom programrészét – sport-, kulturális és iskolafejlesztési esemény – felöleli. 

*Az együttműködési megállapodás aláírására várhatóan az EU-AKCS (Európai Unió–afrikai, karibi, csendes-óceáni) országok közös parlamentjének ülésén kerül sor, amelyet májusban rendeznek Budapesten.

*Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 7)

*Visszavonul az ötszörös olimpiai bajnok amerikai úszó*
2011. 02. 06. 10.10

<RIGHT> 



*


Bejelentette visszavonulását Aaron Peirsol, az amerikaiak ötszörös olimpiai bajnok úszója.
*​*
*
A hátszámokra specializálódott 27 esztendős versenyző elmondása szerint most már 110 százalékot kellene nyújtania, hogy továbbra is a csúcson maradjon, ám erre nem tartja képesnek magát.
Peirsol három olimpián - Sydneyben, Athénban és Pekingben - szerepelt, utóbbi kettőn nyert aranyat, és jelenleg is ő tartja a 100 és 200 méter hát világcsúcsát.

Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 11)

*Elhunyt az olaszok legendás vízilabdázó-kosarasa*

<RIGHT>






*Életének 87. évében elhunyt Cesare Rubini, akit a Vízilabdázó és a Kosárlabdázó Hírességek Csarnokába is beválasztottak.*

A legendás sportember - aki jó ideje Alzheimer-kórban szenvedett - pólósként olimpiai bajnok lett az 1948-as londoni játékokon, majd négy évvel később, Helsinkiben bronzérmet szerzett.
Később kosárlabdában jeleskedett, az Olimpia Milanóval 1966-ban BEK-et nyert, majd az 1980-as moszkvai ötkarikás seregszemlén szövetségi kapitányként a dobogó második fokára vezette a válogatottat.




*KEHI-MÚSZ - Jobbik: vizsgálják meg a 2006-os úszó Eb-t is*
2011. 02. 10. 13.33 

<RIGHT>






*A Jobbik felszólítja a kormányt, hogy vizsgálja ki a 2006-os budapesti úszó Európa-bajnokság szerződéseit és a hozzájuk tartozó kifizetéseket és teljesítéseket - jelentette be csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatóján Szilágyi György. Gyárfás Tamás, a Magyar Úszó Szövetség (MÚSZ) elnöke a bejelentésre reagálva az MTI-nek azt mondta: pártpolitikusi véleményt nem kíván kommentálni.*

Az ellenzéki országgyűlési képviselő emlékeztetett rá, hogy a Kormányzati Ellenőrzési Hivatal (KEHI) múlt szerdán hozta nyilvánosságra a 2010-es budapesti úszó Eb-vel kapcsolatos vizsgálatának eredményeit. Ebben többek között az szerepel, hogy "az Eb megrendezésére kapott 400 millió Ft állami támogatásból a Magyar Úszó Szövetség (MÚSZ) mintegy 120 millió Ft-ra a megalapozatlan költségvetés miatt nem lett volna jogosult, további mintegy 60 millió Ft-ot pedig jogszabálysértő módon használt fel". A vizsgálat megállapításaira Gyárfás Tamás, a MÚSZ elnöke múlt szerdán az MTI-nek úgy reagált: a Magyar Úszó Szövetség elnökségének határozata alapján a szövetség gazdasági tevékenységét, az Eb-t illetően is Ruza József főtitkár tartotta kézben. A főtitkár az elnökséggel azt közölte: az előzetes kalkulációt a korábbi, 2006-os budapesti úszó Eb alapján készítette el. Szilágyi György csütörtökön hangsúlyozta: a 2006-os Eb megrendezése 1,2 milliárd forintba került, ami 350-380 millió forinttal több, mint a 2010-es esemény rendezési költsége, pedig ez utóbbinál is talált szabálytalanságokat a KEHI, így "vélelmezhetően a négy évvel korábbi drágább eseménynél is lehetnek problémák".
Gyárfás Tamás a Jobbik sajtótájékoztatóján elhangzottak után így nyilatkozott az MTI-nek:
"Nem veszem a bátorságot, hogy pártpolitikusok véleményét bármilyen értelemben kommentáljam. Mi a Czene Attila vezette sportállamtitkárságnak, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottságnak, és bármely vizsgálat esetén a KEHI-nek és más felügyeleti szerveknek vagyunk kötelesek minden kérésüknek eleget tenni. A pártok tevékenysége a magyar úszósport és reményeink szerint az egész magyar sport számára egy más kategória."



*Érvényben maradnak a szuperdresszes világcsúcsok*

<RIGHT>






*Érvényben maradnak azok az úszóvilágcsúcsok, amelyeket az elmúlt két évben az úgynevezett szuperdresszekben értek el a versenyzők.*

Erről bangkoki ülésén, pénteken döntött a nemzetközi sportági szövetség (FINA) vezető testülete, a Büro, amelynek határozatáról a grémium magyar tagja, Gyárfás Tamás még a tanácskozás közben számolt be a helyszínről az MTI-nek.
A verdikt többórás vita után, ellenszavazat nélkül született meg.
A kérdés azt követően vált fontossá, hogy a Büro a FINA közgyűlésének döntése nyomán még a tavaly nyári, római világbajnokság idején úgy határozott: ez év január elsejétől megtiltja a szuperdresszek használatát. Többen úgy vélték, hogy az elmúlt két esztendő világrekorddömpingje során elért csúcseredményeket annullálni kell, netán két csúcslistát kell számon tartani, azon az alapon, hogy a jelenleg érvényben lévő legjobb időeredményeket szinte lehetetlenség túlszárnyalni a mostantól használandó, textilből készült, nem az egész testet borító úszóruhákban.
Az érvek és ellenérvek csatájában végül is az az álláspont győzött, hogy a rekordok legális körülmények között, mindenki számára egyenlő feltételek mellett születtek meg, azaz a csúcsok felállítóival szemben lenne inkorrekt lépés, ha eredményeiket egy tollvonással eltörölnék.
Így aztán érvényben marad a jelenlegi világcsúcslista, már csak azért is, mert - a FINA megítélése szerint - az úszósport fejlődése egyébként is töretlen, azaz a lehetőség adott, hogy továbbra is megdőljenek a rekordok.

.

Xlsport​


----------



## gusztibi (2011 Február 13)

TH6777 írta:


> *Egy kis nosztalgia!​*
> 
> *Hosszú elverte a világot 400 vegyesen! - Videó *​
> 
> ...


A Magyar uszok elverik a világot londonban is


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 13)

gusztibi írta:


> A Magyar uszok elverik a világot londonban is


 
Igy legyen! Majd drukkolunk és bizunk a csapatban!
Hajrá Magyarok!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 19)

*A LEN "karcsúbb" úszó Eb-re várja a jelentkezőket*






*


Az európai úszószövetség (LEN) sürgősen várja a rendezni kívánók jelentkezését a jövő évi Európa-bajnokságra, amelynek az eddigiekhez képest "karcsúbb" programja lesz.
*​*
*
A LEN csütörtökön honlapján tette közzé a felszólítást, és bízik abban, hogy a május 14-én, Reykjavíkban sorra kerülő üléséig érkezik megfelelő ajánlat.
A tavalyi, budapesti - és balatoni - kontinenstornával ellentétben a következő Eb-ről már hiányozni fognak az erejüket immár külön összemérő, vagyis önálló Eb-t rendező hosszútávúszók és műugrók; a döntés hátterében költségcsökkentési megfontolások állnak. A dpa német hírügynökség emlékeztet rá, hogy az elmúlt években a gazdasági válság miatt alig akadt jelentkező a vizes Európa-bajnokságok lebonyolítására.

Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 20)

*Férfi vízilabda ob I - Simán nyert a Szolnok*
2011. 02. 20. 06.00

<RIGHT> 



*


A Szolnok 17-8-ra nyert a vendég Pécs ellen a Vodafone férfi vízilabda ob I 19. fordulójának szombati játéknapján.
*​*
*
* Eredmények:
*​*
*Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP - PVSK-Fűszért 17-8 (6-2, 4-2, 2-2, 5-2)

* korábban:
*BVSC-Zugló - FTC-Fisher Klíma 5-16 (0-3, 2-6, 3-5, 0-2)

​


*Téli úszósorozat - Schirilla Kecskeméten tempózott*


<RIGHT> 



*


Schirilla György szombaton Kecskeméten folytatta idei téli úszósorozatát.
*​*
*
"Nagyszerűen sikerült a mai úszás, rengetegen jöttek el megnézni, a szervezők pedig egy kis játékról is gondoskodtak" - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek Schirilla, aki 21 percig tartózkodott a plusz 3 és fél fokos a helyi tóban. "Három helyi élvonalbeli sportoló, egy kosaras, egy röplabdás és egy kézilabdázó jött el az úszásomra, s mindhárman egy-egy labdát dobtak a tóba, amit nekem kellett a partra vinni. A nézők tippelhettek arra, hogy milyen gyorsan tudom kivinni, aki pedig eltalálta, az megkapta a dedikált labdát. Nagyon kedvesek és lelkesek voltak az emberek, jól éreztem magam"
A civilben többek között jógát oktató Schirilla idei sorozatának zárásaként jövő szombaton Mosonmagyaróváron, vasárnap pedig Balatonalmádiban ereszkedik a vízbe. Célja továbbra is a hagyományőrzés - édesapja 1957-től 37 éven keresztül rendszeresen átúszta télen a Dunát -, de fontos számára az egészséges életmód népszerűsítése, illetve a közönség szórakoztatása is.


*Miskolci vízilabdatorna - Jegyárusítás a Kocsonyafesztiválon is*

<RIGHT> 



*


A miskolci születésű Biros Péter is közreműködik a jövő heti vízilabda Volvo Kupa jegyeinek értékesítésében: a torna arca a péntek délután kezdődő háromnapos miskolci Kocsonyafesztiválon igyekszik nézőket "toborozni".
*​*
*
A Szinva-teraszon felállított Miskolc sátorban péntektől vasárnap estig válthatók majd jegyek, illetve bérletek a jövő héten szerdától péntekig tartó tornára, melyen a sanghaji világbajnokságra készülő 
magyar válogatott ellenfele Ausztrália, Németország és Kanada csapat lesz. 
Kemény Dénes szövetségi kapitány legénységének mérkőzéseit a mobillelátókkal bővített Kemény Dénes uszodában másfél ezren tekinthetik meg - amint arról a tornát beharangozó pénteki sajtótájékoztatón Kun Attila, a Miskolc Városi Sportiskola Nonprofit kft. ügyvezetője beszámolt.

* A hazai csapat összecsapásai mindhárom napon este hét órakor kezdődnek.
*​*
*Kemény Dénes hétfőn 21 játékost hívott meg a válogatott soros felkészülésére, illetve a jövő héten esedékes mérkőzésekre.

* A lista:
kapusok:* 
Baksa László, Gergely István, Nagy Viktor

*mezőnyjátékosok:* 
Bátori Bence, Biros Péter, Bundschuh Erik, Gór-Nagy Miklós, Hárai Balázs, Hosnyánszky Norbert, Kásás Tamás, Kis Gábor, Kiss Gergely, Madaras Norbert, Marnitz Gergő, Salamon Ferenc, Szivós Márton, Török Béla, Varga Dániel, Varga Dénes, Vámos Márton, Vörös Viktor

A Volvo Kupát mindig vidéken, s mindig más városban rendezik meg. Miskolcot megelőzően Debrecen, Eger, Kecskemét és Hódmezővásárhely vállalkozott a házigazda szerepkörére.



Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 26)

*Volvo Kupa - A tornagyőztes magyarok 16 gólt lőttek Kanadának*






*


Hibátlan mérleggel, a pénteki zárónapon Kanada legjobbjait nyolc góllal legyőzve végzett az élen a magyar férfi vízilabda-válogatott a Miskolcon rendezett négycsapatos Volvo Kupán.
*​*
**Eredmény:
*​*
**Magyarország-Kanada 16-8 (4-3, 6-0, 3-1, 3-4)
*--------------------------------------------- 
a magyar góldobók: Biros 4, Hosnyánszky, Madaras 3-3, Kis G., Török 2-2, Varga Dénes, Bátori 1-1

A keddi, debreceni barátságos meccsen 15-4-re diadalmaskodott az olimpiai bajnoki cím védője, így a pénteki kupaösszecsapásnak csakis az lehetett a kérdése, hogy ezúttal mekkora különbséggel nyer a szövetségi kapitányáról, Kemény Dénesről elnevezett uszodában a magyar nemzeti együttes. A lőtt gólok számának viszont most anyagi természetű plusz jelentősége is volt, mivel az esemény névadó főszponzora minden magyar találat után - a hazai pólós utánpótlás javára fordítandó - nettó ötvenezer forintot garantált a honi szövetségnek. A "licit" - lévén nyolccal verték Biros Péterék az ausztrál, majd a német együttest is - 16 gólról, azaz 800 ezer forintról indult.
A Kemény-csapat már tornagyőztesként ugrott vízbe, s a 200. válogatott mérkőzését játszó, kétszeres olimpiai bajnok Madaras Norbert balkezes bombájával hamar vezetést is szerzett. A 2008-as pekingi ötkarikás aranyérmes center, Kis Gábor is pontosan célzott, a prímet pedig a csapatkapitány Biros vitte: a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok az első negyedben kétszer is eredményesnek bizonyult, bár némi meglepetésre az észak-amerikaiak az első szünetig 4-1-ről 4-3-ra felzárkóztak. 
Bámulatos erejű és pontosságú Biros-löketekkel és az egyszeres olimpiai bajnok Hosnyánszky Norbert sikeres büntetőjével aztán gyorsan 7-3-ra módosult az állás a második nyolc perc elején. A nagyszünetig pedig tízre nőtt a "fizető" gólok mennyisége, miután a már negyedszer is ellenállhatatlanul lövő Biros és a nem kevésbé hálószaggató változattal jeleskedő Hosnyánszky után Török Béla és az egyszeres olimpiai aranyérmes Varga Dénes - pimaszul látványos egyéni megmozdulásból - szintén eredményes volt (10-3).
Ehhez képest a meglepetés erejével hatott, hogy kanadai szépítéssel indult a harmadik negyed (10-4), de a nemes bosszú sem maradt el: Kis húzta a kapuba Hosnyánszky míves átadását, miként irodalmi jelzőért kiáltott Madaras pattintott kapufás találata is, a 13. hazai gólt pedig az ifjú Bátori Bence jegyezte (13-4). 
A befejező negyed nyitányaként a kanadaiak váratlanul kétszer egymás után bevették Nagy Viktor kapuját (13-6), sőt Török léc alá vágódó lövését követően (14-6) újfent duplával válaszoltak a vendégek (14-8). A magabiztos győzelem mellett a három nap összesen 32 magyar góljának köszönhetően pedig 1.6 millió forinttal is gazdagodott a sportági szövetség - pontosabban a honi utánpótlás, ha úgy tetszik: a jövő Kemény-legénysége.
Kemény Dénes szövetségi kapitány:
"Az utolsó negyedben elkerülhető gólokat kaptunk, egyszer-kétszer elszunyáltunk, de a játékosaim is emberek, nemcsak vízilabdások. Ez volt az első megméretés a világbajnokság évében, még három alkalommal kapom meg klubjaiktól a játékosokat május közepéig, aztán május végén eldöntöm, hogy kikkel dolgozunk tovább a júliusi, sanghaji vb-ig. Úgy láttam, hogy a válogatottba most visszatért "nagy öregek", Kásás Tamás és Kiss Gergely gyerekes örömmel fogadták, hogy megint köztünk vannak, s biztos vagyok benne, hogy nagy kedvvel fognak a kínai világbajnokságon is játszani." 

* A másik mérkőzésen: 
*Ausztrália-Németország 7-6 (3-1, 2-1, 2-2, 0-2)


*Az 5. Volvo Kupa végeredménye:
*​*
*
*1. Magyarország 9 pont, *
2. Ausztrália 6, 
3. Németország 3, 
4. Kanada 0


Xlsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 27)

*LEN Kupa Elődöntős a Szentes*
2011. 02. 27. 06.00

<RIGHT> 



*


A Szentes ugyan két góllal kikapott a görög Patrasz vendégeként a női vízilabda LEN Kupa negyeddöntőjének szombati visszavágóján, de így is bejutott a legjobb négy közé, mivel az első összecsapáson háromgólos előnyre tett szert.
*​*
*
* LEN Kupa, negyeddöntő, visszavágó:
**Nautical Union Patrasz (görög) - Hungerit-Metalcom Szentes VK 15-13
*


* Továbbjutott: a Szentes 28-27-es összesítéssel.*​ 
Xlsport​
*
​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 17)

*Thorpe Popov volt edzőjével készül*
2011. 03. 16. 18.14

<RIGHT> 



*


A korábban az 50 és 100 méteres táv első számú gyorsúszóját, az orosz Alakeszandr Popovot is edző Gennadi Touretskivel készül Ian Thorpe.
*​*
*
Az ausztrálok ötszörös olimpiai és 11-szeres világbajnoka február elején jelentette be, hogy visszatér a versenyzéshez. A 28 éves úszófenomén 2006 novemberében vonult vissza, akkori döntésével igencsak meglepve az úszósportot.
"Tudom, hogy amikor Alex Popovval, majd Michael Klimmel dolgozott együtt, Touretski képes volt szoros munkakapcsolatba kerülni velük, illetve olyan edzéstervet összeállítani, amely az egyéni igényüknek, pszichikai állapotuknak a legjobban megfelelt" - indokolta választását Thorpe, aki a jövő márciusi ausztrál válogatóversenyre Svájcban készül majd fel a 61 éves Touretski irányításával. 
Az orosz származású tréner 1992-től tíz éven át az Ausztrál Sportintézet alkalmazásában állt, de ezen időszak alatt edzette Popovot is. Az orosz gyorsúszó az 1992-es és az 1996-os olimpián is megnyerte az 50 és a 100 méteres számot. 
A Torpedó néven is emlegetett Thorpe kilenc érmet - öt aranyat, három ezüstöt és egy bronzot szerzett - a 2000-es sydneyi, illetve a 2004-es athéni olimpián. Emellett 11-szer győzött világbajnokságon, és 13 alkalommal állított fel normálmedencés világcsúcsot.
Visszatérése bejelentésekor elmondta: már tavaly szeptemberben meghozta döntését, azóta titokban edzett. Nyolc különböző uszodába járt, hogy ne ébresszen gyanút, és barátait arra kérte, "hazudjanak arcátlanul", ha terveiről kérdezik.
Korábban a 200 és a 400 méteres gyorsúszás volt a specialitása, most viszont a gyorsváltóra, valamint a 100 és 200 méteres gyorsra készül, s fő céljaként szeretne ott lenni a londoni olimpián.


*Ellopták Kemény Dénes Eb-serlegét*
2011. 03. 16. 16.50 

<RIGHT> 



*


Ellopták Kemény Dénesnek azt az ezüstserlegét, amelyet az olimpiai bajnoki címvédő férfi vízilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya még az 1999-es Eb-győzelem alkalmából kapott.
*​*
*
A rablók az ünnepek alatt vitték magukkal az emléktárgyat a szakvezető korábbi, Szépvölgyi úti lakásából, ahol a két nagyobbik fia él.
"Nem voltak otthon a srácok, amikor az eset történt, s mire a mobilriasztásra Kristóf fiam hazaért, már hűlt helyük volt a tetteseknek - mesélte Kemény Dénes az MTI-nek, s hozzátette, hogy a serleg látható a válogatott hivatalos honlapján, az Eb-győzelem alkalmából készült képen. - Elvittek néhány más értéktárgyat is, de nekem a serleg fáj igazán, hiszen ezt Firenzében vehettem át az olasz belügyminisztertől személyes ajándékként az után, hogy a játékosaim az Európa-bajnoki sikerünket követően megkapták az aranyérmeiket. Ezt reprodukálni nem lehet, és számomra az erkölcsi értéke óriási. Ez az én emléktárgyam arról az Eb-ről, ahol a válogatottal kapitányságom második kontinensgyőzelmét arattuk. Bízom benne, hogy visszakerül hozzám."
Az ügyben a III. kerületi rendőrkapitányság nyomoz.

XLsport
​
​


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 29)

*Olimpiai aranyérmek?*

Emlékezzen mindenki,hogy mit kapott Széchi Tamás azoktól akik most irányítják a magyar úszó sportot,pedig egy tucat olimiai aranyérmet nyertek úszóink!A jelenlegi állapotokat tekintve az elkövetkező 30 évben nem kell ettől tartanunk!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 5)

*Hosszú Katinka a legjobb egyetemi úszó az Egyesült Államokban*





*


Rangos elismerésben részesült Hosszú Katinka: a 21 éves bajai sportolót az év legjobb női egyetemi úszójának választották az Egyesült Államokban
*​*
*

A Southern California egyetemen tanuló, a 2009-es római világbajnokságon 400 m vegyesen aranyérmes Hosszú egy rendkívül komoly szavazáson diadalmaskodott, ugyanis az amerikai egyetemi sportszövetség (NCAA) közel ezer tagja voksolt - a magyar szövetség pénteki tájékoztatása szerint.

* A háromszoros Európa-bajnok Hosszú a márciusi egyetemi bajnokságon három aranyérmet nyert: 400 yard vegyesen új rekorddal diadalmaskodott, továbbá 200 yard vegyesen, valamint 200 yard pillangón győzött, ráadásul őt választották a verseny legjobbjának is.

*​*
*

*Az olimpiai bajnok ausztrál úszó ezüstérmes lett, majd elájult*
2011. 04. 04. 13.09

 <RIGHT> 



*


Elájult az ausztrál úszóbajnokságon az olimpiai bajnok Emily Seebohm azt követően, hogy másodikként ért célba a 100 m női hát vasárnapi döntőjében.
*​*
*A 4x100 méteres vegyesváltó tagjaként Pekingben ötkarikás győztes versenyző a sydneyi viadalon a medencéből kikászálódva már a parton sétált, amikor váratlanul összeesett, s bár nem sokkal később - miután tiszta oxigént lélegeztettek vele - magához tért, csak háromnegyed óra múlva tudta átvenni az ezüstérmét.

_* A 18 éves Seebohm a bajnokság előtt beteg volt, sertésinfluenza vírusa fertőzte meg.
*_​_*
*_* A sydneyi ob az ausztrál úszók válogatóversenye volt a júliusban, Sanghajban esedékes világbajnokságra.
*​*
*

*Három magyar úszóérem a zárónapon Madridban*
2011. 04. 04. 03.36


 <RIGHT> 



*


Két arany és egy ezüst gazdagította a magyarok éremmérlegét a spanyolok nyílt úszóbajnokságán vasárnap, Madridban, ahol Jakabos Zsuzsanna és Verrasztó Dávid nyert, Mutina Ágnes pedig második lett a zárónap esti döntőiben.
*​*
*A pécsi Jakabos két ezüstérem (200 m és 100 m pillangó) után a számára eddig "idegen" terepen, 100 m gyorson diadalmaskodott szombati, friss egyéni csúcsából (56.03) tovább faragva - 55.73 másodperces eredménnyel. 
Verrasztó Dávid – a 400 m vegyesen aratott előző napi győzelem után - 400 méter gyorson nyert 3:52.74 perces eddigi legjobbjával, Mutina Ágnes ugyanebben a számban másodikként ért célba 4:10.01 perces idővel. A szintén a Jövő SC-Veoliában úszó Mutina szombaton első lett 200 m gyorson.


XLsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 9)

*Jövő szombaton kezdődik az idei vitorlás bajnoki idény*

<RIGHT> 



*


Április 16-tól Balatonalmádiban rendezik az idei első vitorlás országos bajnokságot, a Solingosok nyílt versenyét, a Ramada Kupa nemzetközi viadalt.

*​*
*A Magyar Vitorlás Szövetség (MVSZ) csütörtöki tájékoztatása szerint a szervezők három kontinensről mintegy 70-80 vitorlázó részvételére számítanak. A Ramada Kupa nagy népszerűségnek örvend a nem olimpiai hajóosztályban, a verseny idén a németországi vb egyik főpróbájának számít.

Az ob és a Ramada Kupa egyik esélyese a tavaly Európa-bajnoki címet szerzett Wossala György, Vezér Károly, Németh Péter összeállítású csapat.

* A Soling bajnokság április 16-án 10 órakor kezdődik, az utolsó futamot április 22-én 12 órakor indítják.
*​*
*​*Babát vár a németek olimpiai bajnok kajakosa is*



*



**
Várhatóan augusztusban ad életet első gyermekének, ezért egy időre felhagy az edzésekkel Katrin Wagner-Augustin, a németek négyszeres olimpiai bajnok kajakosa.*​*
​* A 33 éves versenyző ugyanakkor elmondta: már októberben szeretné újra kezdeni a tréningeket, hogy kiharcolja a 2012-es londoni olimpián való szereplést.
"Hülye lennék, ha nem próbálnám meg" - nyilatkozta a jövő évi ötkarikás játékokról a tíz világbajnoki címmel rendelkező Wagner-Augustin, aki Birgit Fischerrel példálódzott. A nyolcszoros ötkarikás aranyérmes német kajakos ugyanis mindkét gyermeke születése után is a világ legjobbjai közé tartozott.
​
* Wagner-Augustin hasonló helyzetben van, mint a *_*háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Janics Natasa, aki március közepén jelentette be, hogy terhes, ezért kihagyja az augusztus 17. és 21. között sorra kerülő szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságot, ugyanakkor a brit fővárosban indulni akar a nyári játékokon.

*_​_*
*_​*Két szakosztállyal vízi sport klub alakult Kecskeméten*



*



**


Kajak-kenu és sárkányhajó szakosztállyal vízi sport klub alakult Kecskeméten.
*​*
*
 Storcz Botond, a kajakosok és kenusok szövetségi kapitánya a helyi sportcsarnokban csütörtökön megtartott bemutató sajtótájékoztatón örömét fejezte ki, hogy a száztízezer főt meghaladó lélekszámú városban új klub alakult, mert szavai szerint a "nagy számok törvénye alapján itt is előbukkanhat olyan tehetség, akiből később válogatott lesz". A háromszoros olimpiai bajnok, négyszeres világbajnok, 2006-ban visszavonult kajakos hangsúlyozta: szisztematikus munkával fel lehet építeni egy vízi bázist.
Weisz Róbert, a Magyar Kajak-kenu Szövetség szakmai igazgatója elmondta: a 90 tagszervezetet tömörítő szövetség a lehetőségeihez mérten támogatni fogja új tagját. Egyúttal emlékeztetett arra, hogy az 1980-as években az úttörő olimpia kajak-kenu versenyeit Kecskeméten rendezték.
Hoffmann Mónika, a Kecskeméti Vízisport Klub elnöke beszámolt arról, hogy a 2010 nyarán, a szabadidőközpont taván rendezett sárkányhajó fiesztán olyan nagy volt az érdeklődés, hogy azon felbuzdulva elkezdték a klub szervezését. Felhívásukra a bajaiak egy sárkányhajót adtak, a szövetség pedig két kajakot biztosít, de az összefogásnak köszönhetően több felajánlás is érkezett - fűzte hozzá.
Hoffmann Mónika kérdésre válaszolva elmondta: a jelentkező fiatalokkal szakképesítéssel rendelkező edzők foglalkoznak.
A klub ebben az évben két sárkányhajó versenyt rendez Kecskeméten.​​ Ludwigh Zoltán, a kecskeméti Hírős Nonprofit Kft. sportszakmai igazgatója az MTI-nek elmondta:_*a szabadidőközpont mesterséges taván hat pályát lehet kialakítani, melyeken 500 és 200 méteres ifjúsági versenyeket lehet rendezni.
*_​_*
*_​*Kajak-kenu vb - Szeged 50 millióval támogatja a versenyt*


_* <RIGHT> *_
_*



*_*
Szeged város önkormányzata támogatói szerződést kötött a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetséggel (MKKSZ): a képviselőtestület döntése alapján a város 50 millió forinttal járul hozzá a Maty-éren rendezendő, augusztusi, olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokság lebonyolításához - ezt szerdán, sajtótájékoztatón jelentették be az érintettek.
*​*
*
 Amint azt Botka László (MSZP) polgármester a megállapodás aláírását megelőzően elmondta: a település számára rendkívül fontos befektetés a rendezvény, hiszen világszerte ismertté teszi Szegedet. Az előrejelzések szerint mintegy 90 ország 2000 sportolója érkezik majd a dél-alföldi városba.
Baráth Etele, az MKKSZ elnöke úgy fogalmazott: nemzetközi szinten is nagyon kedvelik a szegedi pályát a versenyzők, s a város és környékének vendégszeretete is nagy vonzerő. Hozzátette: a vb-n mozgássérült versenyzők is indulnak, az ő fogadásukhoz szükséges akadálymentesítés is kiépült, ez szintén egyedivé teszi a helyszínt.
Szekeres Pál, a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium helyettes államtitkára elmondta, az államnak nagyon fontos a rendezvény, egyúttal hangsúlyozta, hogy szeretnék biztosítani a program zavartalan lebonyolítását. A napokban megérkezett az egyösszegű állami támogatás a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottsághoz, a pálya felújításához is hozzájárultak mintegy fél milliárd forinttal, végül egy 300 millió forintos külön támogatást is kap a verseny.
Schmidt Gábor, az MKKSZ főtitkára, a MOL kajak-kenu világbajnokság szervezőbizottságának vezetője kiemelte: az előkészítés jól halad, a cél pedig az, hogy minden eddiginél jobb körülmények között tudják fogadni a versenyzőket. Ahogy fogalmazott: már most látszik, hogy rendkívül nagy a szurkolói érdeklődés, szálláshely szempontjából részben már kinőtték Szegedet, de a térségben megvalósult közelmúltbeli infrastrukturális fejlesztések révén nem lesz probléma ezen a területen. A 2006-os vb-hez képest ezerrel több ülőhelyet tudnak biztosítani, ami 11 ezer néző elhelyezését teszi lehetővé a pályánál. A munka folyik, folyamatosak a szervezőbizottsági ülések, zajlanak a bejárások.
Storcz Botond, a válogatott szövetségi kapitánya elárulta, hogy az elmúlt hetek melegvízi táborai után már itthon készülnek a magyar versenyzők, lassan kezdik "belakni" a Maty-ért. Vajda Attiláék egy hete Szegeden edzenek, a várandós Janics Natasa pedig Plovdivba ment edzőtáborba, s már a 2012-es olimpiára való felkészülés jegyében dolgozik, amíg bírja a munkát. A vb-felkészülés utolsó fázisa a tervek szerint Szegeden zajlik majd, a versenyt megelőző három hétben a magyarok már ott tréningeznek majd.
​
_* Bejelentették továbbá, hogy a vb-re a jegyárusítás május 15-én kezdődik meg, az árakat a következő két hétben állapítják meg.*_


*Öt város pályázik a 2015-ös és 2017-es úszó-világbajnokságra*
2011. 04. 08. 19.15

<RIGHT> 



*


Öt város jelezte rendezési szándékát a 2015-ös és 2017-es világbajnokságra a Nemzetközi Úszó Szövetségnél (FINA).
*​*
*
 A FINA pénteki tájékoztatása szerint a mexikói Guadalajara, a kínai Kanton, az oroszországi Kazany, valamint Hongkong mindkét vb-re jelentkezett, míg Montreal csak a 2017-es eseményre pályázik.
​
 * A 2015-ös házigazdát közvetlenül az idén július 16. és 31. között sorra kerülő sanghaji világbajnokság előtt, július 15-én jelentik be.*

* A 2013-as seregszemlének Barcelona ad otthont.

*​*
*

*Kazany vizes vb-t rendezne 2015-ben vagy a 2017-ben*



_



_*


Oroszország hivatalosan is bejelentkezett a 2015-ös vagy a 2017-es vizes világbajnokság házigazdájának: a szerdai moszkvai bejelentés szerint Tatárföld fővárosa szívesen otthont adna az úszók, műúszók, műugrók, hosszútávúszók és vízilabdázók csúcstalálkozójának. A várható vetélytársak között - Szöul, Hongkong és Marrakesh mellett - Budapest is szerepel; a magyar főváros a 2017-es vb-ért indulhat harcba.
*​*
* Kazanyban már épül a 4 és fél ezer ember befogadására alkalmas uszoda, amelyet a 2013-as nyári Universiade rendezőjeként vállalt. A város a vb-pályázat ügyében is maga mögött tudhatja mind a Tatár Köztársaság, mind az Orosz Föderáció kormányának támogatását. 
A 2015-ös helyszínről a FINA, a nemzetközi szövetség az idén júliusban, Sanghajban tartandó vb előtt, július 15-én határoz.
A 2013-as világbajnokságot Barcelona kapta. Amikor tavaly szeptember végén a katalán főváros javára ítélt a FINA, Gyárfás Tamás, a Magyar Úszó Szövetség elnöke, aki tagja az Európai Úszó és a világszövetség vezérkarának is, az MTI-nek úgy nyilatkozott: azzal, hogy Barcelona rendezi a 2013-as vb-t, megnőttek az esélyei Budapestnek a 2017-es vizes világbajnokság megrendezésére.
_ 
* "Így, hogy Dubaj helyére Barcelona került, a 2015-ös házigazdaság megszerzése irreálissá vált európai jelentkező számára, hiszen a kontinens aligha ismételhet 2013 után közvetlenül. A kormányzati döntést követően, amelynek nyomán a 2017-es vébét vettük célba, Budapest esélyei kedvezőek. Nekünk az uszoda nagy befektetés, de 2017-re tudjuk vállalni, mert akkorra felépülhet, van rá kellő időnk. A Büro-ülésen is elmondtam, hogy eredetileg 2015-re akartunk jelentkezni, most viszont már 2017-re pályázunk"* - mondta._​ 
XLsport


​*​**​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 10)

*Női vízilabda ob I - Előny a Szentesnél a döntőben*
2011. 04. 10. 01.40

<RIGHT> 



*


A Szentes vendégként győzött, s jutott ezzel vezetéshez a Dunaújváros ellen a Vodafone női vízilabda ob I rájátszásos döntőjének első, szombati mérkőzésén.

*​*
** rájátszás, döntő, 1. mérkőzés:
*​*
*
*Dunaújvárosi Főiskola-DVCSH–Corner Ékszer - Hungerit-MetalCom Szentesi VK 10-12 (4-2, 2-3, 0-4, 4-3)
*​*
*A két győzelemig tartó párharcban a Szentes vezet 1-0-ra.
A szombati összecsapás legeredményesebbje a vendégek játékosa , Brávik Fruzsina volt, aki négyszer is betalált a kapuba.

* A következő meccset szerdán (18 ó) játsszák a felek Szentesen.
*​*
*​*Férfi vízilabda ob I Az Eger, a Szeged, a Vasas és a Honvéd küzd az első helyért*
2011. 04. 09. 22.10 

* <RIGHT> *
*



**


Az alapszakaszgyőztes Eger, a Szeged,a címvédő Vasas és a Honvéd vív meg a legjobb négy csapat rájátszásos vetélkedésében a Vodafone férfi vízilabda ob I első helyéért.
*​*
*
A folytatásban a kvartett tagjai oda-visszavágós rendszerben körmérkőzést játszanak, s a hat forduló alapján alakul ki a playoff végső sorrendje. A rájátszásba az alapszakaszban megszerzett összes pontot magukkal viszik a csapatok, de a gólkülönbséget és az egymás elleni eredményeket nem. A playoffban születhet döntetlen eredmény is, pontegyenlőség esetén az egymás elleni eredmény, majd a rájátszásban elért gólkülönbség számít a sorrend eldöntésében. A hat forduló után az első és a második helyezett játszik a bajnoki címért, amely két mérkőzésen dől el. A bronzmérkőzés is két meccsig tart.
 
Az első négy helyezett közül az Eger 68, a Szeged 61, a Vasas 61, a Honvéd pedig 58 ponttal kezdi a rájátszást. A szövetség honlapja szerint a playoff nyitómeccsét az Eger és a Honvéd vívja 15-én, másnap, szombaton rendezik a Szeged-Vasas összecsapást.
* A további menetrend:
*2. forduló (április 20.): Vasas-Eger, Honvéd-Szeged
3. forduló (április 23.): Vasas-Honvéd, Eger-Szeged
4. forduló (május 1.): Honvéd-Eger, Vasas-Szeged
5. forduló (május 8.): Eger-Vasas, Szeged-Honvéd
6. forduló (május 11.): Honvéd-Vasas, Szeged-Eger

* A döntő és a bronzmeccsek játéknapjai: május 14. és május 17.
 Az 5-8. helyért a Szolnok, a Ferencváros, a Pécs és a Debrecen, a 9-13. helyért pedig a BVSC, az OSC, a Szentes, az Angyalföldi Sportiskola és az Újpest mérkőzik.

** Az alapszakasz végeredménye:

 1. Eger *
* 2. Szeged *
* 3. Vasas *
4. Honvéd 
5. Szolnok 
6. FTC 
7. Pécs 
8. Debrecen 
9. BVSC 
10. OSC 
11. Szentes 
12. ASI 
13. ÚTE 

XLsport
​*​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 11)

*Majthényi nyerte a vitorlázó Bajnokok Bajnokságát*
2011. 04. 11. 05.22 

<RIGHT> 



*


Majthényi Szabolcs nyerte meg vasárnap a Balatonkenesén rendezett vitorlázó Bajnokok Bajnokságát.
*​*
*
A 18. alkalommal lebonyolított regattán öt egység vitorlázott a bajnokok bajnoka címért. A szeszélyes áprilisi időjárás jócskán próbára tette a bajnokokat, hiszen a viharos szél miatti, két nap várakozás után csak vasárnap tudtak vízre szállni. 
A rendezőktől kapott tájékoztatás szerint a győzelmet magabiztos vitorlázással, négy első hellyel, a hétszeres Repülőhollandi-világbajnok Majthényi kormányozta egység nyerte, így ők őrizhetik egy éven át az antik ezüst vándorkupát.
A Bajnokok Bajnoksága versenyt a Hajó Magazin 1993-ban rendezte meg először, azzal a céllal, hogy a magyar bajnoki címet szerzett vitorlázók egyenlő feltételek mellett, azonos hajóosztályban is megmérettessenek, és kiderüljön, hogy ki a bajnokok között a legjobb.


* Végeredmény: 
* --------------
*Majthényi Szabolcs 4 pont
Bakóczy Róbert 10
Tomai Balázs 12
Czégai Péter 18
Kálóczy Antal 18

*​*
*


----------



## les.mures (2011 Április 17)

én szeretnék elkezdeni búvárkodni... van, aki esetleg mostanában kezdte, és tud egy jó tanfolyamot?


----------



## les.mures (2011 Április 17)

egyébként csal külföld jön kb. szóba, nem?

köszi!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 29)

*Különleges vízilabdás nászajándék a brit királyi esküvőre *
2011. 04. 28. 17.51


 <RIGHT> 
*



*
*A háromszoros olimpiai bajnok magyar vízilabda válogatott egyedi és személyre szóló nászajándékkal lepi meg a brit hercegi párt pénteki esküvője alkalmából.*

Az ifjú pár egy Catherine és egy William névre hímzett, válogatott köpenyt kap a magyar válogatottól egy dedikált pekingi olimpiai csapatfotóval együtt. A csapat ezzel az ajándékkal kíván sok boldogságot az ifjú párnak.
A rutinos pólós Vilmos herceg, aki egyetemista korában a brit egyetemi bajnokságban játszott, többször kifejezte már rajongását a magyar nemzeti csapat iránt, sőt, évekkel ezelőtt a manchesteri B osztályú Európa Bajnokságon a magyar résztvevők segítségét kérte, hogy hozzájuthasson a magyar válogatott által dedikált labdához. 
 „A trónörökös kérésének 2009-ban is örömmel tettünk eleget, és most is bízunk abban, hogy egy ilyen egyedi és személyes ajándék kitűnik majd a világ minden tájáról érkező gratulációk közül”, mondta el Kemény Dénes, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.

Beck György, a Vodafone Magyarország elnök-vezérigazgatója és a Magyar Vízilabda Szövetség társelnöke nagy örömmel támogatta a kezdeményezést:

* „Reméljük, Vilmos herceg és kedvese örül majd a nászajándékunknak és a közeljövőben lehetőségük lesz arra is, hogy személyesen találkozzanak a méltán híres magyar pólós fiúkkal.”*​

*Palkovics Krisztián vitorlázásra vált*
2011. 04. 28. 04.44

 <RIGHT> 



*


A budapesti divízió I-es jégkorong-világbajnokság után a válogatottságtól visszavonuló Palkovics Krisztián indul az Adriatic Race elnevezésű vitorlásversenyen.

*​*
*A Sapa Fehérvár AV19 játékosa a világ egyik leggyorsabb 60 lábas vitorlásával, a Wild Joe-val áll rajthoz a horvátországi Visben sorra kerülő versenyen. A hajón 16 fős magyar legénység szolgál majd - tájékoztatta közleményében a csapat az MTI-t.
"Körülbelül 10 éve vitorlázom, a Balatonon nőttem fel, ezért a tó eddig is a szerelem volt, de amikor egyszer elvittek vitorlázni, beleszerettem ebbe a sportba. A Wild Joe fedélzetén grind, pit poszton leszek, tehát a vitorlahúzás és a kötélkezelés a feladatom. Ez az első igazi versenyem és biztos vagyok benne, hogy hatalmas élmény lesz"- nyilatkozta a 36 éves sportoló. 
A magyar csapat az Adriatic Race 240 mérföldes távját nyílt vízen teszi meg, ami kedvező széljárással 24 óra alatt teljesíthető. A rajthoz álló hajók a méretük alapján besorolt kategóriában indulnak.


* "A Wild Joe a legnagyobb vitorlások között versenyez, ahol alig akad kihívója. Nagyon jó esélyekkel indulunk, legalább dobogós helyre számítunk"* - mondta Józsa Márton, a Wild Joe csapatvezető kormányosa.

*A hajó tavaly magyar csapattal ötödik helyen végzett a Rolex Middle Sea Race-n, a Földközi-tenger egyik legnagyobb vitorlásversenyén.
*​*
**A verseny vasárnapig tart.
*​*
*
*A rossz vízminőség miatt a FINA törölte a mexikói Vk-versenyt*
2011. 04. 28. 19.45


 <RIGHT> 
*



**


A vizes sportok nemzetközi szövetsége (FINA) a rossz vízminőség miatt törölte a jövő szombatra kiírt mexikói hosszútávúszó Világkupa-versenyt.
*​*
*A FINA szerdán jelentette be, hogy az orvosi bizottság javaslata alapján nem teszi ki a sportolókat a bizonytalan körülményeknek a Sumidero-kanyonban.
A versenyzők tíz napja, a Vk brazíliai nyitófutamán is panaszkodtak a vízminőségre, miután a 10 km-es táv során patkányok, algák, halott teknősök és szöges deszkadarabok nehezítették meg a dolgukat.

_ A biztonság azután lett érzékeny téma a hosszútávúszóknál, hogy októberben a *26 éves amerikai Francis Crippen életét vesztette az egyesült arab emírségekbeli Fujairahban rendezett viadal során.*_

* A világbajnoki bronzérmes úszó halálának pontos oka máig nem ismert.
*​*
*​*Férfi vízilabda ob I - Győzött a BVSC


<RIGHT> 






A BVSC 9-5-re győzött az ASI vendégeként a Vodafone férfi vízilabda ob I 9-13. helyért zajló rájátszásának szerdai játéknapján.
​

Eredmények:
rájátszás a 9-13. helyért, 4. forduló:

ASI - BVSC-Zugló 5-9 (1-1, 2-0, 0-3, 2-5)

korábban:
rájátszás az 5-8. helyért, 1. fordulóból elhalasztott mérkőzés:

Szolnoki Főiskola-KÖZGÉP - Debrecen Fujitsu 4-4 (2-0, 1-0, 1-2, 0-2) 

rájátszás a 9-13. helyért, 4. forduló:
Bodrogi Bau-Szentesi VK - OSC 9-9 (2-2, 3-1, 2-3, 2-3)


​**​**Huszonegyen Merész András bő keretében*

<RIGHT> 



*


Merész András, a női vízilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya a szövetség honlapjának híre szerint 21 tagú bő keretet jelölt a májusi világliga-selejtezőkre.
*​*
*
A szakember együttesére a vl-fellépések előtt még ebben a hónapban vár egy másik komoly erőpróba: szombaton Németországban játszik a gárda Európa-bajnoki selejtezőt a házigazdák legjobbjaival.


* A bő keret tagjai:
* * kapusok:*
Kasó Orsolya (Dunaújváros), Gangl Edina (Eger), Szilágyi Réka (BVSC)


* mezőnyjátékosok:*
Drávucz Rita, Tóth Ildikó, Dalmády Petra (mind Szeged), Antal Dóra, Czigány Dóra, Somhegyi Noémi, Kertes Anna (Eger), Takács Orsolya, Kövér Kis Réka (Szentes), Poszkoli Rita, Keszthelyi Rita, Menczinger Kata (Dunaújváros), Csabai Dóra, Kisteleki Hanna, Illés Anna, Tomaskovics Eszter (BVSC), Bujka Barbara (Messina, olasz), Szücs Gabriella (Sabadell, spanyol)


XLsport
​

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 1)

*Ismét bankárok a fedélzeten*
2011. 05. 31. 13.20 

<RIGHT> 



*


Szombaton és vasárnap kerül sor a Brokernet-Uniqa Biztosítási és Bankár Kupa vitorlásversenyre.
*​*
*
Az esemény keddi sajtótájékoztatóján elhangzott, hogy csakúgy mint tavaly, idén is Balatonkenesén, a Kenese Marina-Port jachtkikötőben rendezik meg az üzletemberek viadalát.

A Nautic hajókkal sorra kerülő XI. Biztosítási Kupa kétnapos verseny lesz, vasárnap pedig a Bankár Kupát már 15. alkalommal bonyolítják le. A viadal népszerűségét jelzi, hogy az első, 1997-es kiírás során hat vitorlás állt rajthoz, azóta évről évre nőtt a résztvevők száma, s tavaly már 51 vitorlás indult.


*Szalai újra az egyesre koncentrál*
2011. 05. 30. 18.25

<RIGHT> 






*Van két és fél hete, hogy átállítsa az agyát a négyesről az egyesre, azután már „csupán” meg kell nyerni a válogatót 1000 méteren. Nagy kihívásokat rejtő feladat a fiatal kajakos számára.*

„Eddig a négyesre fókuszáltam, hiszen mindannyian biztosak voltunk benne, hogy négyesben megmérethetjük magunkat a válogatón. Most kiderült, hogy mégsem, hiszen a kapitány másként döntött, úgyhogy át kell értékelni mindent, átállítani az agyamat, hiszen van két és fél hetem arra, hogy merőben új dologra készüljek. Persze, nem idegen tőlem az egyes, de mégiscsak más hozzáállást igényel, mint a négyes” – mondta a Felix Promotion által képviselt Szalai, aki természetesen azt is elárulta, miben más a két szám.

_*„Négyesben fontos, milyen csapatember vagy, hogy érzed a többiek mozgását, és egy kicsit eloszlik a felelősség. Egyesben egészen más: ott csak magadra figyelsz és semmi más nem számít, csak az, hogy milyen gyorsan mész. Nincsenek kifogások, csak magadra számíthatsz, s ha nem jól mennek a dolgok, csak magadat okolhatod”*_ – mondta Szalai, aki bízik benne, hogy a következő válogatóversenyen képes lesz megnyerni az 1000 méter egyest és ezáltal indulhat a világbajnokságon.



*Evezés: Világkupa-negyedik a Simon-Juhász egység*
2011. 05. 30. 16.55 

<RIGHT> 






*Negyedik helyen végzett a Simon Béla - Juhász Adrián (Tisza Evezős Egylet) férfi kormányos nélküli kettes a Müncheni világkupán, maga mögé utasítva a 2008-as olimpián 4. helyezett német csapatot.*

- Hasonló ütemben kezdtek a fiúk, mint a középfutamban, szinte másodpercre pontosan ugyanazt az első 500-at evezték, és bár az utolsó helyen haladtak, betartották a taktikai utasításokat és csak 1000 méternél kezdtek ráhajtani az élmezőnyre. Az utolsó 1000 méteren ki is jött az az állóképességi előny, ami a csapatot jellemzi így sikerült megelőzni az olimpiai negyedik német egységet és kevesebb, mint egy másodperccel megközelíteni a tavalyi világbajnoki 3. helyezett görög csapatot, akik végül harmadikok lettek. Jó visszajelzés ez az eredmény az eddigi munkára nézve, úgy néz ki, jó úton halad a felkészülés, a fiúknak is kellett ez a siker, hiszen ebben a mezőnyben negyediknek lenni nagyon jó eredmény – mondta Molnár Dezső, a csapat edzője.
Egy héttel ezelőtt kerékpáros edzés közben balesetet szenvedett Simon Béla és Juhász Adrián harmadik társuknak, a szolnoki evezős Szigeti Györgynek kívánnak jobbulást ezzel az eredménnyel, aki komolyabb sérüléseket szerzett, míg a páros "megúszta" könnyebb karcolásokkal, zúzódásokkal. Egy autó hajtott ki a srácok elé, akik már nem tudtak időben megállni.
Ezen a napon állt rajthoz a B döntőben a női kétpárevezős egység is. Szabó Katalin (Vác Városi Evezős Club) és Gyimes Krisztina (Győri Vízügy Spartacus Evezős Klub) végül a 12. helyet szerezték meg jó és lendületes versenyzéssel, mindössze két másodperccel elmaradva, melyet a vasárnap átvett új hajójukkal minden bizonnyal máris ledolgoznak.

*Eredmények:*
*Férfi kormányos nélküli kettes:*

*1. Anglia 6.24.67*
*2. Olszország 6.28.37*
*3. Görögország 6.29.85*
*4. Magyarország 6.30.37 (Simon Béla – Juhász Adrián)*

*Női kétpárevezős:*

*1. Anglia 6.57*
*2. Amerikai Egyesült Államok 7.00*
*3. Fehér-oroszország 7.05*
*12. Magyarország 7.14 (Szabó Katalin – Gyimes Krisztina)*


*Harmadik lett a magyar Wild Joe az itáliai vitorlásversenyen*
<RIGHT>




*


A harmadik helyen érkezett célba a Wild Joe nevű hajóval a magyar egység a maxi yachtok számára kiírt, hosszúságú vitorlásversenyen, amelyet a Capri közeli olasz vizeken bonyolítottak le. 

*​*
*A csapat vasárnapi beszámolója szerint hatalmas hajrá segítette őket a dobogós helyezéshez. 

* A viadalon elsőként a brit Alegre futott be, a második pedig az olasz DSK Pioneer Investments lett.

*​*
*
XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 4)

*Vízilabda Euroliga - Benedekék a Final Four döntőjében*
2011. 06. 04. 02.35

<RIGHT> 




*


A három magyar olimpiai bajnokot is foglalkoztató olasz Pro Recco vívja a döntőt a férfi vízilabdacsapatok Euroligájának négyes döntőjében, az úgynevezett Final Fourban, miután a péntek esti második elődöntőben magabiztosan verték 9-4-re a montenegrói Budva együttesét.
*​*
*
* Eredmény:
*_Pro Recco (olasz)-Budva (montenegrói) 9-4 (3-1, 2-0, 1-1, 3-2)
_--------------------------------------------------------------

A hatszoros El-győztes, címvédő Pro Recco magyarjainak - Madaras Norbertnek, Kásás Tamásnak és Benedek Tibornak - egy-egy góljával húzott el a mérkőzés elején 3-1-re, majd a csapatkapitány Benedek második találatával alakult ki az 5-1-es eredmény a nagyszünetre.
A folytatásban is könnyedén és magabiztosan játszott az itáliai gárda, amely a szombat este 21 órakor kezdődő fináléban a másik párban győztes szerb Partizan Beograddal csap össze.

* A szombati oprogram:
*​*
*_*a 3. helyért: Budva-Mladost Zagreb 19:30 ó
döntő: Partizan Beograd-Pro Recco 21 ó*_​ 

*Evezés: A Velencei-tavon rendezik hétvégén az Olimpiai Reménységek Versenyét*
2011. 06. 02. 18.52

 <RIGHT> 
_*



*_


_*Hétvégén a Ve*__*lencei-tavon rendezi a Magyar Evezős Szövetség az eredendően Visegrádi-négyek országainak, több sportágban kiírt evezős Olimpiai Reménységek Versenyét.*_

A 15-16 éveseknek meghirdetett június 3-ai regattán a vendéglátó magyarokon, illetve cseheken, lengyeleken és szlovákokon kívül Ausztria válogatottja is hajóba ül.
Az idei evezősverseny rendezési jogát Magyarország 2010 novemberében nyerte el. Ebben a régióban ez a legrangosabb nemzetközi versenye a legfiatalabb utánpótlás-korú, 15-16 éves evezősöknek.
A versenyen 11 versenyszám került kiírásra, az egyes versenyszámok eredményei alapján kerül kiszámításra az országok közti pontverseny, melynek győztese megkapja az ORV-kupát. Magyarország több ízben nyerte már meg a versenyt, de az elmúlt két évben pár ponttal a második helyre csúszott a cseh válogatott mögé.
- Két nemzet, a magyar és a cseh vesz részt teljes csapattal, azaz indít minden számban egységet a versenyen. Négy-öt versenyszámban számítunk győzelemre, nagyon erős párharc várható a csehekkel, idén a hazai pálya előnyét is kihasználva szeretnénk a pontversenyt megnyerni – mondta Ficsor László utánpótlás szövetségi kapitány.

A pénteki versenynapot követően nyílt vidék-bajnokságra kerül sor, ahol 29 egyesület evezősei, összesen 72 versenyszámban állnak rajthoz, adaptív és normál számokban a legkisebbektől a veterán evezősökig minden korosztályban. 

_*A vidék bajnokság a Budapest-bajnoksággal közösen egyfajta kvalifikáció az országos bajnokságra. *_​_
​_​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038585&rnd_val=2514704434"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 7)

*Kategóriagyőztesek a magyar sárkányhajósok Sanghajban*
2011. 06. 06. 23.38 

<RIGHT> 



*


Megnyerte a sanghaji meghívásos sárkányhajó verseny open kategóriáját a magyar csapat hétfőn, a kínai sárkányhajó ünnepén - tájékoztatta az MTI-t Vaskuti Máté csapatvezető, a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség szakágvezetője.
*​*
*
A 12 csapat két futamon mérkőzött meg egymással, a délelőtti volt az előfutam, majd következett a finálé, ahol az osztrák és a makaói csapat színesítette még a többségében kínaiakból álló mezőnyt. A tíz fős hajók mérkőzésén az 500 méteres távot 2 perc 6 másodperc alatt teljesítette a magyar együttes, de mint a csapatvezető mondta, balszerencséjükre a rajt utáni második húzásnál az egyik lapát eltört, így végül kilencen eveztek be elsőként a célba. A dobogóra a magyarokon kívül kínai csapatok állhattak még fel.
Az open kategória annyit jelentett, hogy nem volt meghatározva a férfiak és a nők aránya, így a magyar hajóban csak egy nő ült, a dobos, akit a helyi szervezőktől kértek, mivel a csapat profi dobosa más - szintén külföldi - elfoglaltsága miatt nem tudott Kínába jönni. A 45-50 kilogramm súlyú kínai közreműködő a magyarok szerint igen jól dobolt.
Arra a kérdésre, hogy mi szokatlan volt számukra a sárkányhajózás őshazájában tartott versenyen, a csapatvezető elmondta, a hajók keskenyebbek és ezért labilisabbak voltak, nem öt ülés volt bennük, hanem hét és hozzátette még, hogy a nemzetközi versenyeken elfogadottól eltérően nem használhatták saját evezőiket, hanem mindenkinek a fából készült "széria felszerelés" jutott.
A magyar csapat résztvevőinek többsége volt, vagy aktív profi kenus, a kínai versenyre Magyarországon válogatókat rendeztek. Összesen 16-an utaztak Sanghajba a tartalékokkal és a kísérővel, és Reményi Péter edzővel.

A kiutazás és a közel egyhetes kínai tartózkodás teljes költségét a kínai fél fedezte. Az eredménnyel pénzdíj is járt, amit Vaskuti szerint minden valószínűség szerint a júliusi, torontói világbajnokságra kiutazó csapat támogatására ajánlanak fel.

*A verseny díjátadó ünnepségén a serleget, az érmeket és az okleveleket Kuti László sanghaji magyar főkonzul közreműködésével adták át.
*​*
*




*Cseh László és Kis Gergő nyert Barcelonában*


<RIGHT> 



*


A magyarok két aranyérmet gyűjtöttek szombaton Cseh László és Kis Gergő jóvoltából a Mare Nostrum elnevezésű nemzetközi úszóverseny-sorozat nyitóállomásán, Barcelonában, Bernek Péter és Biczó Bence pedig egy-egy második helyezést szerzett.
*​*
*
A katalán fővárosban zajló viadal első napján a világ- és *Európa-bajnok, olimpiai ezüstérmes Cseh 200 m vegyesen diadalmaskodott 1:58.94 perces, új versenycsúcsot jelentő idővel. *Ebben a számban a teljes mezőnyt tekintve egyedül ő került két perc alá. 

A másik magyar első hely gazdája a korábbi *Eb-győztes Kis lett, aki 3:48.85 perccel nyert a 400 m gyors döntőjében, jelentős előnnyel megelőzve minden vetélytársát.*

Ugyanitt Gyurta Gergely az ötödik lett 3:53.17-tel.
Az ifjúsági olimpiai bajnokok közül Biczó, aki 1:56.60 perc alatt ért célba 200 m pillangón, két tizeddel maradt le az aranyéremről, s második lett Bernek is a 200 m hát fináléjában 1:58.66-tal. Ez utóbbi számban Verrasztó Dávid 2:00.82 perces teljesítménye az ötödik helyhez volt elég.


Dobogó közelben végzett a tavaly nyári, szingapúri ifi olimpia kétszeres magyar bajnoka, Kapás Boglárka 800 m gyorson, a negyedik helyet 8:33.14 perccel érdemelte ki, ugyanitt Mutina Ágnes ötödik (8:36.31), a hosszabb kihagyás után újból versenyző Verrasztó Evelyn pedig a hetedik helyen zárt (8:41.56).


*Döntős volt még a 200 m mellen olimpiai ezüstérmes, vb- és Eb-győztes Gyurta Dániel, aki gyengébbik számában, 100 méteren hetedikként végzett 1:02.00 perccel, míg a pillangó- és vegyesúszás többszörös Eb-érmese, Jakabos Zsuzsanna 50 m gyorson nyolcadik lett (26.07 mp).

*​*
*​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038675&rnd_val=54898424665"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 8)

*Sziasztok!*

*Nyári felfrissülés *

*Vizisportok...., víz esés...., Itt a nyár..., lehet lubickolni*


*A nyári vízi sportoknak egyre nagyobb divatja van kis hazánkban is....,no persze azért nem olyan felkapott..., mint külföldön..., de azért a magyar tengerhez is...és számos élővizeinkhez is hozzátartozik a sportolás....no és az extrém vizisportok is...*

*izelitőül néhány egyre kedveltebb vizisport...*

*Vízi lovaglás – Jet-ski*






A nyári sportok egyik nap kedvence a vizi lovaglás jet-ski, melynek hivatalos neve personal watercraft, azaz személyi vízi jármű.
A jet-ski egy belső vízsugaras meghajtású motoros vízi jármű. 1965-ben találták fel, azóta két fajtája alakult ki: az üléssel felszerelt és az állva irányítható típus. Kialakítástól függően 1-4 személy utazhat rajta. Elsősorban sport, rekreációs és vízirendsézeti-életmentési célokra használják. *A legnagyobb kategóriában (1600 cmł) a feltuningolt gépek teljesítménye a 300 lóerőt is meghaladja, sebességük eléri a 135 km/h-t.*
*Hullámlovaglás – Szörf *

*



*

*A szörf angol eredetű surf szóból származik, ami magyarul bukóhullámot jelent. *Hazánkban nem olyan népszerű, minta a külföldi országokban, ami elsősorban a vízi viszonyoknak köszönhető. Főként a Hawaii-szigetek partjainál, de más tengerpartokon is megfigyelték, hogy a víz mozgásának iránya és erőssége, valamint a tengerfenék tagoltsága (talapzati gyűrődések) sajátos, tarajos bukóhullámokat gerjeszt, amelyeknek a part irányába igen nagy a tolóereje.
Ezt a tolóerőt kihasználva némi technikai tudás birtokában egy szörfdeszka segítségével lehet a hullámokat meglovagolni, látványos manővereket (pl. "szörfözés a csőben") végezni. *Mindezt a "surfing" művelői vitorlázat nélkül, csak a víz felhajtó- és tolóerejére támaszkodva végzik.*
*Vízen való járás – Vízisí*

*



*

*Tournamentnek hívják a motorcsónakos vízisíelést.* Ezzel csupán egy baj van, hogy meglehetősen drága, ezért aztán egy kicsit kezd visszaszorulni. A kábeles pályák vannak terjedőben, melynek árbeli előnyei a motorcsónakoshoz képest. *A vízisíben külön szakág van a mozgássérültek számára.*
*Deszka örület - Wakeboard*

*



*

*A kábeles vízisí és wakeboard az elmúlt években egyre népszerűbb vízi sport lett,* hiszen könyebben elérhető, mint a hajó utáni változat. *A wakeboard a deszkás sportok, gördeszka, snowboard vízi változatának nevezhető. Komplett öltözéket és deszkát azonban csak akkor érdemes vásárolni, ha valaki komolyan wakeboardozni szeretne.* Egy felszerelés ára 100 ezer forint körül kezdődik. Akik csak egy napot szánnak a tanulásra, óránként átlagosan 1500 forintért bérelhetnek felszerelés.
*Átmenet - Wakekite*

*



*

*A wakekite most debütáló sport, a kitesurf és a wakeboard kereszteződéséből alakult ki. A kite segítségével a csónak után még látványosabb, magasabb és hosszabb ugrásokat, trükköket lehet véghezvinni. *

*Mindenkinek Kellemes nyaralást és remek vizisportolást kivánok a nyárra!*


<IFRAME height=175 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HIvP_1xNZmM" frameBorder=0 width=240 allowfullscreen></IFRAME>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 10)

*Kezdődik a wakeboard szezon*


* <RIGHT> *
*



*


*A hét végével elkezdődik a hazai wakeboard-szezon: szombaton az ikrényi kábelpálya ad otthont a Magyar Wakeboard Kupa első állomásának. Az idén a korábbi évekhez hasonlóan a nemzetközi mezőny számára is nyíltak lesznek a kupafutamok.*

A Felix Promotion által képviselt Körmendi Petra nagy izgalommal várja a versenyt, és az egész sorozatot.
_„Tavaly az országos bajnokság volt az egyetlen hazai verseny, így többen az Osztrák Kupában indultunk, ahol szép eredményeket értek el a magyar versenyzők. Ennek ellenére nagyon örülök, hogy az idén három vagy négy magyar versenyen is el tudok indulni, mert ezeknek a futamoknak teljesen más a hangulatuk_ – mondta PeBi, aki tavaly összetettben megnyerte az Osztrák Kupát. _Természetesen az idén is a dobogó a cél, a helyezések pedig nagyban függnek attól, hogy saját kategóriámban, a juniorban el tudok-e indulni, vagy a felnőttekkel kell összemérnem a tudásomat.”_

_*Az ikrényi viadal egyébként már csak azért is nagyon mozgalmasnak ígérkezik, mert a 2010-es „versenymentes” szezon után várhatóan a megszokottnál is több wakeboardos küzd majd a helyezésekért, annál is inkább, mert az összetett kupa-helyezések idén is pénzdíjat jelentenek a versenyzőknek.*_
​
*Csak Bernek Péter nyert érmet csütörtökön*
2011. 06. 10. 04.34

<RIGHT> 



*


A magyar úszók közül egyedül Bernek Péter állhatott fel a dobogóra csütörtökön a három verseny alkotta Mare Nostrum-sorozat második állomásán, Franciaországban.
*​*
*
A tavaly nyári ifjúsági olimpián aranyérmes sportoló a harmadik lett a 200 m hát döntőjében 2:00.09 perccel, 37 századdal maradva el az ötkarikás A szinttől, vagyis a jövő nyári londoni játékokon való részvételt garantáló időeredménytől.

*A 2012-es olimpiára az elmúlt hétvégén már egyformán kvótát szerzett Cseh László és Biczó Bence a zárónapon 200 m pillangón indult,* de egyiküknek sem sikerült érmet szereznie: a fináléban előbbi a negyedik lett 1:56.50 perces, amúgy jó idővel, utóbbinak pedig ötödik helyezést ért az 1:56.56-os teljesítmény.


*Kajak-kenu válogató - A kapitány négyese nyert a férfi kajakosoknál*
<RIGHT> 




*


A papírformának megfelelően a Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány (képünkön) által összeállított Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos, Kucsera Gábor, Boros Gergely összetételű egység nyerte az 1000 m-es férfi kajaknégyesek csütörtöki, szegedi válogatóját.
*​*
*
A kvartettnek három kihívója volt, de magabiztosan előzte meg a Domino Honvéd, az MTK és a Graboplast Győri VSE hajóját. 
A győzelem azt jelenti, hogy ez az egység képviseli majd Magyarországot a jövő péntektől vasárnapig sorra kerülő belgrádi Európa-bajnokságon. Storcz korábban azt mondta, hogy amennyiben a kontinensviadalon elért eredménnyel nem lesz elégedett, a magyar bajnokság idejére kiír egy világbajnoki válogatót ebben a számban.

*A Maty-éri pályán vasárnapig tart az Európa- és az augusztusi, szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokság hazai válogatójának második fordulója.*

* Pénteken 15:30-tól, szombaton 9:40-től, vasárnap pedig 9:30 órától kezdődnek a döntők. Amennyiben valamelyik számban "szétlövésre", pótválogatóra lesz szükség, azt hétfőn bonyolítják le, keddre pedig kialakul a végleges Eb-csapat.

*​*
*XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 11)

*Kajak-kenu válogató - A kenu párosoknál újabb forduló következik*
2011. 06. 11. 15.03 

<RIGHT> 



*


Férfi K-2 1000 m-en a Kökény Roland, Dombi Rudolf duó, C-2 1000 m-en a Sáfrán testvérek, női K-2 500 m-en pedig a Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta kettős nyerte szombaton a kajakosok és kenusok Eb- és vb-válogatójának második fordulóját Szegeden.
*​*
*
A három szám közül egyedül a kenusoknál lesz szükség úgynevezett szétlövésre, pótválogatóra (az első körben győztes Széles Gábor, Nagy Péter egység ezúttal csak negyedik lett), Dombiék ugyanis második győzelmüket aratták, így immár biztos indulói a jövő hétvégi, belgrádi kontinensviadalnak és az augusztusi, szegedi MOL vb-nek. Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány az MTI-nek azt mondta, hogy mivel Dombi - aki egyesben is nyert az első fordulóban - a párost választja, K-1 1000 m-en további válogatók nélkül a pénteken győztes, fiatal Dombvári Bence képviseli majd Magyarországot a két viadalon. A női párosoknál ugyan szintén második sikerét aratta a vb-címvédő Szabó, Kozák duó, mivel azonban Kozák egyesben már kvalifikálta magát a csapatba, duplázásra pedig nincs lehetőség, az Eb-n és a vb-n is a mindkét válogatón második Kovács Katalin, Csipes Tamara kettős szállhat majd vízre ebben a számban.
Storcz terve szerint az Eb-re az olimpiai számokat tekintve már az a csapat utazik, amely majd az augusztus 17. és 21. között sorra kerülő szegedi, kvótaszerző vb-n is képviseli a magyar színeket, míg az ötkarikás játékok műsorán nem szereplő számokban július közepén, az ob után alakul ki a vb-résztvevők névsora.
A hétvégi, Maty-éri viadalon szombaton délután három döntőt rendeznek, vasárnap pedig 9:30-tól kezdődnek a további finálék. A pótválogatót hétfőn bonyolítják le, a végleges Eb-csapat keddre alakul ki. 

*Eredmények a szövetség honlapja alapján:*​*​​** férfi K-2 1000 m (olimpiai szám):
*_1. Kökény Roland, Dombi Rudolf (Esztergom, Építők Margitsziget) 3:11.703 p
2. Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos (Graboplast Győri VSE, Domino Honvéd) 3:13.035
3. Tóth Dávid, Kulifai Tamás (MTK) 3:14.541 
_ 
* férfi C-2 1000 m (olimpiai szám):
*_1. Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály (KSI, Dunaferr) 3:36.508
2. Németh Szabolcs, Vasbányai Henrik (MTK, BKV Előre) 3:37.882
3. Tóth Márton, Mike Róbert (BKV Előre, MTK) 3:38.044
4. Széles Gábor, Nagy Péter (Graboplast Győri VSE) 3:39.058
_ 
*női K-2 500 m (olimpiai szám):
*1. Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta (Domino Honvéd) 1:40.209
2. Kovács Katalin, Csipes Tamara (Domino Honvéd) 1:42.477
3. Medveczky Erika, Sarudi Alíz (MTK) 1:43.473

 * női C-2 500 m (két induló):
*1. Obermayer Dorina, Takács Kincső (MTK, Graboplast Győri VSE) 2:12.172
2. Groholy Diana, Lakner Zita (KSI, FTC) 2:12.334

 * később (15 órától):
női K-1 200 m
férfi K-1 200 m
női K-2 200 m

*​*
*​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038872&rnd_val=92069531049"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER><CENTER>XLsport </CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 12)

*Kajak-kenu válogató - Kozák és Molnár nyert 200 egyesben*
2011. 06. 11. 20.33

<RIGHT> 



*


K-1 200 m-en Kozák Danuta és Molnár Péter nyerte szombaton a kajakosok és kenusok Eb- és vb-válogatójának második fordulóját Szegeden, míg női K-2 200 m-en az ezen a hétvégén verhetetlennek tűnő Kozák Kovács Katalinnal diadalmaskodott.
*​*
*
A páros második sikerét aratta, s ezzel bekerült a jövő hétvégi, belgrádi kontinensviadalon induló magyar csapatba.
Az egyeseknél ugyanakkor hétfőn pótválogatóra kerül sor, az első körben győztes Dudás Miklós és Paksy Tímea - utóbbi mindössze 18 ezredmásodperccel lemaradva Kozák mögött - ugyanis ezúttal egyformán második lett. 
Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány terve szerint az Eb-re az olimpiai számokat tekintve már az a csapat utazik, amely majd az augusztus 17. és 21. között sorra kerülő szegedi, kvótaszerző vb-n is képviseli a magyar színeket, míg az ötkarikás játékok műsorán nem szereplő számokban július közepén, az ob után alakul ki a vb-résztvevők névsora.

*A hétvégi, Maty-éri viadalon vasárnap 9:30 órától kezdődnek a további finálék. A pótválogatót hétfőn bonyolítják le, a végleges Eb-csapat keddre alakul ki.*

* Eredmények a szövetség honlapja alapján:
Férfi K-1 200 m (olimpiai szám):*​*
1. Molnár Péter (Tiszaújváros) 35.311 mp
​*2. Dudás Miklós (Bomba Angyalföldi VSE) 35.767
3. Karsai Gergely (Vác) 36.337

* Női K-1 200 m (olimpiai szám):
1. Kozák Danuta (Domino Honvéd) 41.249
*2. Paksy Tímea (MTK) 41.267
3. Vad Ninetta (KSI) 41.477

*Női K-2 200 m:
1. Kovács Katalin, Kozák (Domino Honvéd) 37.787
*2. Szabó Gabriella, Patyi Melinda (Domino Honvéd) 38.549
3. Szabó Petra, Tóth Dzsenifer (Mezőgép, MTK) 38.921

*Korábban:
férfi K-2 1000 m (olimpiai szám):
1. Kökény Roland, Dombi Rudolf (Esztergom, Építők Margitsziget) 3:11.703 p
*2. Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos (Graboplast Győri VSE, Domino Honvéd) 3:13.035
3. Tóth Dávid, Kulifai Tamás (MTK) 3:14.541 

*férfi C-2 1000 m (olimpiai szám):
*_*1. Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály (KSI, Dunaferr) 3:36.508
*_2. Németh Szabolcs, Vasbányai Henrik (MTK, BKV Előre) 3:37.882
3. Tóth Márton, Mike Róbert (BKV Előre, MTK) 3:38.044
4. Széles Gábor, Nagy Péter (Graboplast Győri VSE) 3:39.058

*női K-2 500 m (olimpiai szám):
*_*1. Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta (Domino Honvéd) 1:40.209
*_2. Kovács Katalin, Csipes Tamara (Domino Honvéd) 1:42.477
3. Medveczky Erika, Sarudi Alíz (MTK) 1:43.473

*női C-2 500 m (két induló):
1. Obermayer Dorina, Takács Kincső (MTK, Graboplast Győri VSE)* 2:12.172
2. Groholy Diana, Lakner Zita (KSI, FTC) 2:12.334





*Jubileumát ünnepelte a Bankár Kupa*







*Jubileumát ünnepelte a Bankár Kupa, a piaci szegmensek számára megrendezésre kerülő vitorlás futam a kilencszeres Kékszalag-győztes Litkey Farkas rendezésében. Idén a Budapest Bank Lisa nyerte meg a versenyt, ezzel új bank vehette át a Bankár Kupa győztesének járó serleget. *
A szombati napon a Biztosítási Kupa mezőnyének tagjai versenyeztek egymással a Balatonkenese előtti vízterületen kijelölt pályán. Két futamra került sor, az első gyenge délkeleti szélben zajlott, majd rövid szünettel következett a mások, kissé élénkebb, dél-nyugati szélben. Mindkét futamot a Classica nyerte meg a Metlife színeiben, Bakóczy Róbert kormányozásával.

A Bankár Kupa és a Lízing Kupa mezőnye vasárnap csatlakozott a Biztosításiakhoz, és szinte mindegyik ismert, és a vitorlás sportban meghatározó hajó részt vett a futamon. Éppen ezért a rendezőség ilyenkor handicap-es rajtot határoz meg, vagyis a leggyorsabbak rajtolnak legutoljára. A gyenge szélben taktikus, izgalmas versenyt vívtak a résztvevők. A győztes a Budapest Bank Lisa lett Vándor Róbert kormányossal, a második a hétszeres világbajnok, Majthényi Szabolcs által kormányzott Ganz Danubius a Raiffeisen színeiben, a harmadik pedig a Takarékbank hajója, a Nagymedve Ember Sándorral. Soponyai Géza most próbálta ki először versenykörülmények között az új Infiniti vitorláját, és mivel még össze kell szokniuk egymással, a Bankár Kupa leginkább csak az ismerkedésről szólt az Avatar legénysége és a vitorla között. A handicap jól működött, a sztár hajók közé több kisebb sebességű vitorlás is befurakodta magát, míg a Principessa, a Trinity Sypeedy, a Sirocco (amelyen egyben a névadó szponzor, a BROKERNET és az UNIQA képviselői is vitorláztak), a Nemere II, a Gardazzurra, illetve a katamaránok leginkább egy jót edzettek. Az elrajtolt 51 hajóból 44 fejezte be a kánikulai meleggel végződött versenyt.
A Biztosítási Kupát vasárnap is a Classica nyerte, így 100%-os teljesítménnyel végzett a mezőny élén, a Cardif színeiben a Taxi lett a második dr. Kállay Benjámin, a Biztosítási Kupa alapítója kormányzásával, valamint az Oxigén és a TIR Biztosító a harmadik dr. Solymás András kormányos segítségével.

*A Volvo Lízing Kupát az Ober Lízing nyerte meg a Scutamil-C fedélzetén Turcsányi Bélával, és ügyesek voltak a Merkantil Bankosok, mert mind a második (Cirrus III – Bucsku László), mind a harmadik helyet (Csillag II – Répássy Gábor) hazavitték. Előbbit a cégcsoport Termesz csapata, utóbbit a Sailing Team érte el*​​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038884&rnd_val=60615662700"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 13)

*Triatlon Tour - Pocsai és Csomor nyert Balatonfüreden*
2011. 06. 13. 00.52

<RIGHT> 



*


A férfiaknál Pocsai Balázs, a nőknél Csomor Erika nyerte vasárnap a Triatlon Tour-sorozat idei második, balatonfüredi versenyét, amely egyben rövidtávú országos bajnokság is volt.
*​*
*
A viadal 1500 m úszásból, 40 km kerékpározásból és 10 km futásból állt.

* Eredmények:
férfiak:
*​*
**1. Pocsai Balázs (DSC-DSI) 1:49:27 ó
*2. Fecskovics Attila (DSC-DSI) 1:49:30
3. Tóth Tamás (Budaörsi TK) 1:49:52


* nők:
1. Csomor Erika (Budaörsi TK) 2:04:46
*2. Tóth Zsófia (TVK-Mali TK) 2:09:37
3. Pap Eszter (Triatlon Villám) 2:11:47




*Janet Evans újra úszott*
2011. 06. 12. 17.22

<RIGHT> 



*


Újrakezdte úszókarrierjét Janet Evans, az amerikaiak négyszeres olimpiai bajnok, 39 éves klasszisa.
*​*
*
A kétgyermekes családanya, aki azt vette a fejébe, hogy 15 évi szünet után visszatérve kijut a jövő nyári, londoni ötkarikás játékokra, szülővárosában, a kaliforniai Fullertonban - az ő nevét viselő uszodában - indult újból versenyen. 
Az egykoron Perpetuum Mobilének is becézett Evans 400 m gyorson 4:23.82, majd négy órával később 800 m gyorson 8:59.06 perc alatt ért célba. Ő maga elégedetten nyilatkozott bemutatkozásáról és eredményeiről, de a 2012-es olimpiára való kijutáshoz jóval több kell. Annak idején, fénykorában az 1988-as szöuli olimpián aranyat érő 4:03.85-ös világcsúccsal diadalmaskodott 400-on, míg 800-on 8:16.22 perc volt 1989-ben felállított rekordja, amely egyébként 19 éven át élt...


*Kajak-kenu válogató - Bozsik duplázott, újabb két számban szétlövés*


<RIGHT> 



*


A kenus Bozsik Attila vasárnap begyűjtötte második sikerét 200 m-en a kajakosok és kenusok Eb- és vb-válogatójának második fordulójában, Szegeden, így biztosította a helyét a jövő hétvégi, belgrádi kontinensviadalon, illetve az augusztusi, szintén Szegeden sorra kerülő, olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon induló magyar csapatban.
*​*
*Bozsik párosban is nyert Horváth Gáborral, mivel azonban - ahogy Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány az MTI-nek elmondta - egy távon belül nem lesz lehetőség a duplázásra, ebben a számban az ezúttal második Nagy Péter, Lantos Ádám duó szállhat majd vízre a szerb fővárosban.
Férfi K-2 200 m-en hétfőn úgynevezett szétlövés dönt a most győztes Sík Márton, Beé István kettős és az első körben diadalmaskodott Horváth Bence, Szomolányi Máté egység között; utóbbi ezúttal csak harmadikként ért célba. Bár női K-1 1000 m-en az első fordulóban győztes Kovács Katalin távollétében vasárnap Csipes Tamara nyert, ebben a számban nem lesz szétlövés, az indulót kedden jelölik ki.

Storcz terve szerint az Eb-re az olimpiai számokat tekintve már az a csapat utazik, amely majd az augusztus 17. és 21. között sorra kerülő szegedi, kvótaszerző vb-n is képviseli a magyar színeket, míg az ötkarikás játékok műsorán nem szereplő számokban július közepén, az ob után alakul ki a vb-résztvevők névsora.

* A pótválogatót hétfőn 10 órától bonyolítják le - négy számban (férfi C-2 1000 m-en, K-1 és K-2 200 m-en, illetve női K-1 200 m-en) lesz úgynevezett szétlövés -, a végleges Eb-csapat keddre alakul ki. 
*​*
*



*Cseh László úszása aranyat és bronzot ért*
2011. 06. 12. 07.30 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Cseh Lászlót kétszer is a dobogóra szólították szombaton az eredményhirdetéskor a három versenyből álló Mare Nostrum -úszósorozat harmadik, befejező állomásán, Monacóban, ahol egy aranyat és egy bronzot nyert a nyitónapon.
*​*
*
Az olimpiai ezüstérmes, világ- és Európa-bajnok magyar a 200 méteres vegyes döntőjében hírnevéhez és rangjához méltóan versenyzett, s 2:01.03 perccel diadalmaskodott, jóval a londoni olimpiai részvételhez e számban előírt A szinten belüli idővel, de ennek annyiból már nem volt jelentősége, hogy a Kőbánya SC klasszisa már korábban megszerezte a kvótát a jövő nyári ötkarikás játékokra. 
Győzelme előtt Cseh 200 m pillangón is rajthoz állt, s a fináléban a harmadik lett 1:56.11 perccel. Előtte másodikként csapott célba a már szintén „londoni szintes” Biczó Bence, az ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok, aki ragyogó, 1:55.92-es teljesítménnyel érdemelte ki az ezüstérmet.

Rajtuk kívül még három magyar döntős szereplője volt a monacói viadal első napjának: a trióból legjobbként Dara Eszter 100 m pillangón negyedik lett 59.73 másodperccel - 38 századdal maradva el az olimpiai kvótától. Pulai Bence 24.92 másodperces ideje az ötödik pozícióhoz volt elegendő 50 m pillangón, míg a tavalyi ifi olimpián aranyérmes Bernek Péter a hatodik helyen végzett a 100 m hát döntőjében 56.93-cal.




*Varga Tamás a Debrecen vízilabdázója lesz*
2011. 06. 12. 09.41

<RIGHT> 



*


A Debrecen Fujitsu csapatában folytatja pályafutását Varga Tamás, kétszeres olimpiai bajnok vízilabdázó.
*​*
*A klub honlapjának beszámolója szerint a 35 éves játékos egy évre szóló szerződést írt alá.
A Ferencvárostól érkező Varga Athénban, valamint Pekingben nyert ötkarikás aranyérmet.

​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038909&rnd_val=57895961355"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>XLsport 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 14)

*Magyar éremeső a bledi evezősversenyen*
2011. 06. 14. 00.47 

<RIGHT> 



*


A magyar evezős válogatott összesen 9 arany-, 9 ezüst- és 7 bronzérmet szerzett a különböző korosztályokban a hétvégén 56. alkalommal megrendezett bledi nemzetközi regattán.

*​*
*A hazai szövetség hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a felnőtteknél a Varga Tamás, Galambos Péter könnyűsúlyú kétpárevezős egység szombaton a könnyűsúlyúak, vasárnap pedig a normálsúlyúak mezőnyében is nyerni tudott. A Juhász Adrián, Simon Béla kormányos nélküli kettes szintén mindkét nap maga mögé utasította a mezőnyt, köztük a vasárnap ezüstérmes Bártfai Péter, Vermes Péter egységet is.

A szombati második helyezés után vasárnap szintén a dobogó legfelső fokán állhatott a Szabó Katalin, Gyimes Krisztina női kétpárevezős. A mindkét nap az erősebb – normálsúlyú – mezőnyben induló Hajdú Zsuzsanna, Alliquander Anna könnyűsúlyú kétpárevezős egy-egy bronzérmet szerzett a kétnapos verseny során.​
*Augusztus 28. és szeptember 4. között ez a szlovéniai pálya ad majd otthont az olimpiai kvalifikációs evezős-világbajnokságnak.
*​*
*

*Kajak-kenu pótválogató - Négy számból háromban nem maradt kérdőjel*
2011. 06. 13. 20.19 

<RIGHT> 



*


A férfiaknál K-1 200 m-en Molnár Péter, K-2 200 m-en a Sík Márton, Beé István duó, C-2 1000 m-en pedig a Nagy Péter, Széles Gábor kettős képviselheti Magyarországot a péntektől vasárnapig sorra kerülő belgrádi Eb-n, valamint az augusztusi, szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokságon. Női K-1 200 m-en továbbra is kérdőjeles az induló személye.
*​*
*
A hétfői, Maty-éri pótválogatón ebben a négy számban csaptak össze az érdekeltek. Molnár és a Sík, Beé duó megismételte hétvégi sikerét, azaz ismét gyorsabbnak bizonyult az első körben győztes Dudás Miklósnál, illetve a Horváth Bence, Szomolányi Máté egységnél, míg a kenus párosoknál az első válogatón diadalmaskodott Nagy, Széles kettős visszavágott a szombati vereségért a korábbi Európa-bajnok Sáfrán testvéreknek.
A nőknél Kozák Danuta és Paksy Tímea csapott ismét össze, s akárcsak két napja, ismét előbbi bizonyult jobbnak. Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány ugyanakkor az MTI érdeklődésére elmondta: mivel az augusztus 17. és 21. között sorra kerülő MOL vb-n a kvótaszerzés lesz a legfontosabb, és egy versenyző csak egy londoni indulási jogot gyűjthet az országnak, korántsem biztos, hogy Kozák kapja ezt a számot. Ő ugyanis 500 m egyesben biztosan, és várhatóan 500 m négyesben is induló lesz.

*A még nyitott kérdéseket kedd délelőtt vitatja meg a szövetség elnöksége, a végleges Eb-csapat aznap délutánra várható.*

*Pótválogató, eredmények (mind a négy szám szerepel az olimpiai műsorban):*

*női K-1 200 m:
**1. Kozák Danuta
**2. Paksy Tímea
*​*
*
*férfi K-1 200 m:
**1. Molnár Péter
2. Dudás Miklós
*​*
*
*férfi K-2 200 m:
**1. Sík Márton, Beé István
2. Horváth Bence, Szomolányi Máté
*​*
*
* férfi C-2 1000 m:
**1. Nagy Péter, Széles Gábor
2. Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály
*​*
*XLsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 20)

*Verrasztóéknak első és második hely is jutott vasárnapra*
2011. 06. 20. 08.45 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Verrasztó Dávid győzött, húga, Evelyn és Jakabos Zsuzsanna pedig ezüstérmet szerzett vasárnap Rómában, a Hét Domb elnevezésű hagyományos nemzetközi úszóverseny befejező napján.
*​*
*
Az aranyérmet a pénteken 400 m gyorson második báty 200 m vegyesen érdemelte ki 2:00.31 perces idővel, s ugyanebben a számban állhatott fel az eredményhirdetéskor a dobogó második fokára Verrasztó Evelyn is, aki 34 századdal maradt el a londoni olimpiai részvételt jelentő A szinttől.
A szombaton 200 m pillangón remek teljesítménnyel első Jakabos vasárnap 200 m gyorson úszott egyéni csúcsot, s esetében ezüstérmet ért az 1:57.68 perc. Ugyanitt a fináléban indult Mutina Ágnes is, ő ötödik lett 2:00.03-mal. 
Még egy magyar volt döntős a zárónapon: Molnár Ákos 200 m mellen negyedikként végzett 2:13.73 perccel.

* "Két embert kell kiemelnem a csapatból, a mai gyorsszámban kitűnő időt repesztő Jakabos Zsuzsannát és a szintén remeklő Verrasztó Dávidot, de Evelyn is feljövőben van hosszú kihagyását követően" – értékelt Kiss László szövetségi kapitány a háromnapos Trofeo Sette Colli után. "Remélem ugyanakkor, hogy Mutina Áginak nem újult ki a korábbi sérülése. Hogy a tengerentúlra ugorjak át, nem úszott jól a világbajnok Hosszú Katinka, aki csak az ötödik lett 400 m vegyesen 4:42.93-as idővel a kaliforniai Santa Clarában. Igaz, ő is nagy munkában van még, s bízunk benne, hogy a bő egy hónap múlva kezdődő sanghaji vb-n már ismét a régi lesz."
*​ 
*Kajak-kenu Eb - Éremtáblázat*
2011. 06. 20. 06.20 

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


A vasárnap zárult belgrádi kajak-kenu Európa-bajnokság éremtáblázata:
*​*
*
*  arany ezüst bronz*​​*MAGYARORSZÁG 6 3 2
Fehéroroszország 5 5 3
Németország 4 4 1 
Oroszország 4 1 4
Azerbajdzsán 2 1 -
Lengyelország 1 2 3
Románia 1 1 2
Nagy-Britannia 1 1 1
Portugália 1 - 3
Litvánia 1 - -
Spanyolország - 3 1
Ukrajna - 1 2
Svédország - 1 1
Norvégia - 1 -
Szerbia - 1 -
Szlovákia - 1 -
Dánia - - 2
Csehország - - 1
*​*
**​**​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 24)

*Plusz ellenfél: a szél *
2011. 06. 23. 21.14

 <RIGHT> 






*A wakeboard Magyar Kupa második fordulóját tartják a hét végén az Omszki-tavon, amelyen természetesen rajthoz áll a Felix Promotion által képviselt Körmendi Petra is. A fiatal tehetség legutóbb másodikként végzett a női mezőnyben (pedig ez az első éve a felnőttek között), s most sem szeretné alább adni – annál is inkább, mert most „hazai pályán” méretheti meg magát, hiszen hétköznaponként is az Omszki-tavon edz.*

„Kíváncsi vagyok, bővül-e a mezőny a legutóbbi viadalhoz képest, mert a hírek szerint igen – mondta a PeBi becenévre hallgató sportoló. – Én örülnék, ha így lenne, mert annál nagyobb a kihívás, minél többen vagyunk, és egyébként is, jót tesz a sportág népszerűségének, ha minél többen űzik. Ami magát a versenyt illeti, hűvös időt jósolnak, ami még a kisebbik baj, viszont az előrejelzések szerint szél is lesz, ami viszont már jelentősen megnehezíti a trükköket. Ha hullámzik a víz, ha az elemeket elfújja a szél, az jócskán megnehezíti majd a trükköket – valószínűleg sokat kell majd improvizálnunk. Lélekben mindenki erre készül, és arra, hogy nem lesznek ideálisak a körülmények. De hát ez is a sportág szépsége.”

*A Magyar Kupa második fordulója tehát szombaton és vasárnap zajlik majd az Omszki-tavon, ahová szeretettel várják a szurkolókat, sőt, azokat is, akik kedvet kaptak ehhez a gyönyörű sportághoz.*


*Evezés: 23 ország evezősei közt a magyarok az ifjúsági Eb-n*
2011. 06. 23. 20.40

<RIGHT> 






*Az evezősök a lengyelországi Kruswicában rendezik június 25-26-án az ifjúsági korosztály Európa-bajnokságát. A regattán 23 ország, több mint 130 csapatának, 400-nál is több fiatal evezőse ül hajóba.*
Az ifjúsági korosztálynak idén első ízben rendeznek kontinensviadalt. A kiírásban 13 versenyszám szerepel. A magyar válogatottban rajthoz áll többek közt a tavalyi korosztályos vb-n elsőévesként hetedik helyen záró Bíró Márk-Kaszás Kornél páros is, előbbi a szingapúri ifi olimpián egypár evezősben is hetedik lett; illetve a 2010-es Jeunesse-kupát nyerő Matheisz József , Mészáros Csongor, Pétervári Molnár Bendegúz és Papp Gergely ifi négypárevezős egység.
Az ifi Eb után 6 hét pihenő következik, majd augusztus 4. és 7. között a korosztályos világbajnokság, melyet Etonban, a londoni olimpia evezősversenyeinek helyszínén rendeznek.

*A magyar ifjúsági válogatott az alábbi egységekkel vesz részt az Európa-bajnokságon:*

*Férfi ifi kétpárevezős:* Bíró Márk (Tisza EE) és Kaszás Kornél (Győri VSEK), edző: Kiss László.
*Férfi ifi négypárevezős:* Matheisz József és Mészáros Csongor (Mohácsi TE), Pétervári Molnár Bendegúz és Papp Gergely (Budapest EE), edző: Molnár Zoltán.
*Férfi ifi egypárevezős:* Rozsos Péter (Külker EK), edző: Fáth András.
*Férfi ifi kormányos nélküli kettes:* Vancsura Bendegúz és Csányi Péter (EDF-Démász Bajai SVSC), edző: Bartos Nándor.
*Férfi ifi kormányos nélküli négyes:* Füge Krisztián és Baka Sándor (EDF-Démász Szegedi VE), Rippert András és Szigeti Roland (Győri VSEK), edző: Kiss László.
*Női ifi egypárevezős:* Bácskai Dominika (Vác VEC), edző: Mácsik Miklós.
*Női ifi kétpárevezős:* Rákó Krisztina (FEC) és Dohovics Virág (Győri VSEK), edző: Saáryné Pető Tímea.
*Női ifi kormányos nélküli kettes:* Bartos Adél és Major Kata (EDF-Démász Bajai SVSC), edző: Bartos Nándor. 
*Férfi ifi nyolcas:* Bíró Márk (Tisza EE), Kaszás Kornél (Győri VSEK), Füge Krisztián (EDF-Démász Szegedi VE), Baka Sándor (EDF-Démász EDF-Démász Szegedi VE), Rippert András (Győri VSEK), Szigeti Roland (Győri VSEK), Rácz Milán (Tisza EE), Csányi Péter (EDF-Démász Bajai SVSC), kormányos Kiss Bence (Győri VSEK), *edző: Kiss László. *



XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 25)

*Úszó ob - Biczó a világ idei második legjobb idejét úszta*
2011. 06. 25. 06.30 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Biczó Bence káprázatos, a világ idei második legjobb idejével, 1:54.79 perccel nyerte a 200 m pillangót óés előzte meg többek között Cseh Lászlót a Debrecenben zajló 113. országos úszó-bajnokság pénteki napján.
*​*
*
A pécsiek 18 éves ifjúsági olimpiai bajnokánál 2011-ben csak a japán Macuda Takesi úszott jobbat, még áprilisban. Biczó ideje nem mellékesen új ifjúsági Európa-csúcs.
A nap fénypontjaként beharangozott versenyszámot Cseh kezdte jobban, 50 méternél és féltávnál is vezetett, ám Biczót nem tudta leszakítani, sőt a trónkövetelő 125 méternél befogta az olimpiai ezüstérmest, és az utolsó hosszra már előnnyel fordult, majd a hajrában még fokozni is tudta a sebességét.
"Erre a versenyre rápihentünk kicsit, az edzőm pedig azt kérte, hogy most végre kezdjem el keményen - mondta az eredményhirdetést követően Biczó Bence. - Azt válaszoltam, jó, elkezdem, remélem, nem állok fejre. Hát nem álltam... Örülök az eredménynek, az volt a terv, hogy 1:54-et ússzak, ez sikerült. De még egyszer mondom, ki voltunk hegyezve erre a versenyre." 
Sántics Béla, Biczó edzője hozzátette: tanítványának ebben az esztendőben nem a sanghaji vb, hanem az ifjúsági Eb a fő versenye.
A legyőzött Cseh László nem volt boldog: 
"Nem az bánt, hogy második lettem, hanem ahogy az egész ment, pontosabban nem ment. Sehogy sem állt össze a ritmusa a mozgásomnak, hiába tűnt úgy, hogy a kidelfinezéseknél hozok Bencén, az sem volt az igazi. Nyilván számít, hogy már a sokadik számban indulok, ettől függetlenül nem hinném, hogy az állóképességgel van gond, sokkal inkább a technikát kell összerakni."
A nap másik nagy viadalát a nők 400 méteres gyorsúszása hozta, ahol a medencében hat év után versenyző Risztov Éva a 800 m után második aranyát is megnyerte.
Kiss László szövetségi kapitány a versenynapot elemezve kiemelte Biczó úszását:
"Megbízható versenyző, őszintén bízom benne, hogy a világbajnokságra még javulni fog. Cseh Lacit sem kell félteni, az ő ideje nyolcadik a világranglistán, sok számban indult, azaz a világbajnokságon teljesen másként fog úszni, nagyon sok tartalék van még benne. A négyszáz gyors szintén kiemelkedett a versenyek közül, Risztov Éva előtt megemelem a kalapom, ennyi idő után így visszatérni óriási dolog. Kiemelném, hogy a magyar úszósport történetében még sohasem volt ilyen erős mezőny négyszázon a lányoknál, az átlag időeredmény jóval jobb, mint bármikor korábban. A középdöntőknél még meg kell említeni Bernek Péter egyéni csúcsdöntését 100 háton, ez is nagyon szép reményekre jogosít."


*Eredmények:
férfiak:
**200 m pillangó:
1. Biczó Bence (Pécsi Városi SE) 1:54.79 p
*2. Cseh László (Kőbánya SE) 1:55.98
3. Verrasztó Dávid (A Jövő SC) 1:58.09

* 50 m mell:
1. Gyurta Dániel (A Jövő SC) 28.50 mp
*2. Financsek Gábor (Pécsi SÚPE) 28.68
3. Bodor Richárd (Pécsi Városi SE) 28.75

*1500 m gyors:
1. Kis Gergő (Rája 94 ÚK) 15:15.82 p
*2. Gyurta Gergely (A Jövő SC) 15:20.08
3. Rákos Patrik (Balaton ÚK Veszprém) 15:45.21


* nők:
* *400 m gyors:
1. Risztov Éva (DSC-SI) 4:07.99 p
*2. Jakabos Zsuzsanna (ANK-Pécs) 4:10.14
3. Kapás Boglárka (BVSC-Zugló) 4:10.76

*50 m hát:
1. Povázsai Eszter (BHSE) 29.57 mp
*2. Dara Eszter (Kőbánya SC) 29.59
3. Tompa Orsolya (A Jövő SC) 30.08

*4x100 m gyorsváltó:
1. A Jövő SC (Verrasztó Evelyn, Tompa Orsolya, Zombai Annamária, Mutina Ágnes) 3:47.36 p
*2. Kőbánya SC (Dara Eszter, György Réka, Ferenczi Fanni, Kádas Vivien) 3:50.07
3. BVSC-Zugló (Bucz Ágnes, Mór Baranyai Erika, Böszörményi Borbála, Kapás Boglárka) 3:52.97


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 29)

*Már csak 50 nap a világbajnokságig*


*



*


*Újabb mérföldkő! 50 nap múlva kezdődik a Mol Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokság Szegeden. Jó hallani: a szervezőmunka problémamentesen halad! Már 90 ország regisztrált az év legfontosabb hazai sporteseményére.*
*„Eddig minden rendben, a munka a tervek szerint halad!” – röviden így festette le a pillanatnyi állapotot a MOL világbajnokság szervezőbizottságának elnöke. Schmidt Gábor persze bővebben is kifejtette, hogy állnak az előkészületek 50 nappal az év legfontosabb hazai sporteseményének rajtja előtt.*


„Örömmel jelenthetem, hogy már *90 ország regisztrált az augusztus 17-én kezdődő olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságra,* azaz jó eséllyel ez lesz minden idők legnagyobb kajak-kenu világversenye – mesélte Schmidt Gábor. 
Az elmúlt hetekben az Európa-bajnokságon, illetve a világkupa versenyeken rengeteg külföldi versenyzővel és edzővel találkoztunk. Szinte kivétel nélkül mindenki azt mondta, hogy nagyon várja már a szegedi viadalt, ahol mindig fantasztikus a közönség és tökéletes a szervezés. Igyekszünk megfelelni az elvárásoknak, és eddig szerencsére a tervek szerint halad az előkészítő munka. 
A Maty-éren hetek óta gőzerővel folyik az építkezés, várhatóan határidőre elkészül a felújított létesítmény. A jegyek jól fogynak, az A és B lelátóra szóló jegyeket és bérleteket gyakorlatilag már mind megvették. Azt tanácsolom tehát, hogy a lehető leghamarabb foglaljon helyet az interneten vagy az IBUSZ irodákban, aki a helyszínen akarja végignézni a világbajnoki érmekért, valamint az olimpiai kvalifikációért zajló csatákat. 
A tv-közvetítéssel kapcsolatban is kezd összeállni a kép, talán nem meglepő, hogy ismét nagy dobásra készülünk. A tervek szerint HD minőségben, a legmodernebb technikával készül majd a közvetítés, amit nem csak itthon, hanem a világ több tucat országában láthatnak a nézők. Július 14-én mutatjuk be a világbajnokság 3 dimenziós reklámfilmjét, ami szintén újdonságnak számít itthon. Az utcákon addig is láthatóak a MOL világbajnokságot hirdető óriásplakátok, amelyeken Kovács Katalin, Kammerer Zoltán és Vajda Attila látható, mint rocksztár. Már csak 50 nap és a húrok közé csapunk!” – mondta Schmidt Gábor.

*A magyar kajak-kenu válogatott tagjai néhány nap pihenőt kaptak a sikeres belgrádi Európa-bajnokság után, de ma, vagyis 50 nappal a világbajnokság előtt már ismét mindenki teljes erővel az év legfontosabb eseményére készül.*

* A végleges csapatnévsor a júliusi országos bajnokságon alakul ki, aztán a tervek szerint augusztus 16-án költözik a válogatott Szegedre, a MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokság helyszínére. *
​
*Körmendi Petra: "Elfújta a szél"*


<RIGHT> 





*Körmendi Petrának igaza volt, amikor azt mondta, a szél meghatározó lesz majd a hétvégi, omszki-tavi Magyar Kupa-viadalon. Azt azonban talán még a Felix Promotion által képviselt wakeboard-versenyző sem gondolta, hogy ennyire. 

*Mert ezúttal nemcsak annyi történt, hogy az elemeket mozgatta a szél, ezért a hullámzó vízen nehéz volt bemutatni a trükköket, hanem a döntő el is maradt – elfújta a szél. 

_*„A kvalifikációt megtartották, és szerencsére, a szél ellenére sikerült olyan kört mennem, amilyet szerettem volna. Kissé át kellett szerveznem a programomat, mert a pálya elején jobban fújt a szél, így hátul ugrottam azt, amit elölre terveztem, de ez nem okozott nagy fennakadást. Délutánra azonban sokkal rosszabbak lettek a körülmények, ezért a női mezőny közös megegyezéssel úgy döntött, nem futja le a döntőt – a kvalifikáció eredménye alapján hirdettek végeredményt. Második lettem, s elégedett vagyok vele, mert megvalósítottam, amit elterveztem”*_ – nyilatkozta PeBi, aki már a következő versenyére készül. 

*Annak az lesz a különlegessége, hogy nem kötélpályán mutatják be a versenyzők, hogy mit tudnak, hanem hajó mögött, ami egészen más felkészülést igényel.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 29)

*Búvárúszó-vb: A szövetség elnöke négy magyar érmet remél*
2011. 06. 29. 18.19

<RIGHT> 






*A sportág egyik legnagyobb világversenyének megszervezésére készül a Magyar Búvár Szakszövetség. Július 30-án kezdődik és augusztus 6-ig tart a 16. uszonyos- és búvárúszó világbajnokság, amelyen 29 ország több mint 300 versenyzője vesz részt.*

Dr. Nyíri Iván, a magyar szövetség elnöke szerint jó ütemben haladnak az előkészületek. „Szerdán a szervezőkkel és az önkéntesekkel főpróba volt Hódmezővásárhelyen, a cél az, hogy a világbajnokságra érkezők semmiben se szenvedjenek hiányt. Remélhetőleg válogatottunk is jól szerepel majd a sportág idei legnagyobb versenyén. Több világbajnokunk és világcsúcstartónk van, így úgy gondolom, hogy négy magyar érem megszerzése reális cél lehet” – mondta a sportvezető, aki a Búvár Világszövetség (CMAS) alelnöke is egyben. 

*A hódmezővásárhelyi világbajnokságon a magyar színeket huszonnégy versenyző képviseli majd.*
* 
Az idei vb-t eredetileg a Kolumbiában bonyolították volna le, de a dél-amerikaiak január 31-ig nem teljesítették a pályázatban vállaltakat. *

*A nemzetközi szövetség ezután elvette a rendezés jogot Kolumbiától és ismét kiírta a pályázatot, amit Hódmezővásárhely nyert el. *

XLsport 
​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 2)

*Vizes-vb - Tíz férfi és hét nő alkotja az úszócsapatot*
2011. 07. 01. 14.34


<RIGHT> 



*


Tíz férfi és hét női úszó alkotja a július 24-én kezdődő sanghaji világbajnokságra utazó csapatot - jelentette be Kiss László szövetségi kapitány pénteken azon a sajtótájékoztatón, amelyen a Magyar Úszó Szövetség és a Magyar Kajak-kenu Szövetség meghosszabbította együttműködési szerződését a Magyar Telekommal.
*​*
*
Kiss László hangsúlyozta, az érmeket tekintve nem akar jósolni, de szeretné, ha a csapat megismételné a 2009-es római vb-n elért 35 pontos teljesítményét. Hozzátette, már márciusban kialakult a 16 fős lista, amelyhez Risztov Éva csatlakozott.
Az elutazással kapcsolatban a kapitány elmondta, Sanghajjal hét óra az időeltolódás, ezért igyekeznek a pekingi játékokon szerzett tapasztalatokat hasznosítani az akklimatizálódás során. *Az ifjúsági olimpiai aranyérmes Biczó Bence a július 6-10-én Belgrádban sorra kerülő ifjúsági Európa-bajnokságon is indul, ezután csatlakozik a vb-csapathoz.
* A sajtótájékoztatón bejelentkeztek a versenyzők és Turi György, a válogatott edzője is videokapcsolaton keresztül. A Cseh László fémjelezte Kőbánya SC-küldöttség Balatonfűzfőn, míg a Jövő SC úszói Debrecenben edzőtáboroznak. Turi elmondta, a felkészülés jelen szakaszában "formáról még nem lehet beszélni", de a jövő hét második felében már élesítik a formát.
Kérdésre válaszolva Gyárfás Tamás elmondta, hogy lezárult az a vizsgálat, amelyet Budai Gyula elszámoltatási kormánybiztos a tavalyi úszó-Eb elszámolásával kapcsolatban még márciusban indított a szövetség ellen, s amely mindent rendben talált, így a MÚSZ-nak már nincs semmilyen tartozása.


*  Az úszó vb-re utazó csapat:
*​*
*
*Takács Krisztián, Kozma Dominik, Kis Gergő, Gyurta Gergely, Bernek Péter, Gyurta Dániel, Molnár Ákos, Cseh László, Biczó Bence, Verrasztó Dávid, Verrasztó Evelyn, Mutina Ágnes, Kapás Boglárka, Risztov Éva, Dara Eszter, Hosszú Katinka, Jakabos Zsuzsanna.
*XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 4)

*Zágrábi magyar mérleg: 4 arany, 3 ezüst, 6 bronz*
2011. 07. 04. 11.51

<RIGHT> 






*13 éremmel zárta a magyar válogatott a zágrábi U23-as és ifjúsági Európa-bajnokságot. Vad Ninetta egyesben nyert két aranyat!*

13 érmet gyűjtött a magyar csapat a hétvégi korosztályos Európa-bajnokságon Zágrábban. Az U23-as csapat mérlege 3 arany-, 2 ezüst- és 4 bronzérem, az ifjúságiaké pedig 1, 1, 2. 
A legeredményesebb versenyző Vad Ninetta volt, aki szombaton 1000, vasárnap pedig 200 méteren nyert aranyérmet az U23-as mezőnyben női kajak egyesben. Szintén Európa-bajnoki címet szerzett 1000 méteren a Medveczky Erika, Sarudi Alíz kajak páros. Érdemes megjegyezni a neveket, hiszen ezen a távon ez a két versenyző képviseli Magyarországot az augusztusi MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokságon is. 
A magyar válogatott negyedik aranyérmét az ifjúsági korosztályban versenyző Székely Máté, Győrfi Tamás páros szerezte meg. Ők olimpiai számban, K-2 200 méteren nyertek. 
A négy arany mellett, a két korosztályban összesen három ezüst- és hat bronzérmet gyűjtött a magyar válogatott.

*„Összességében elégedettek lehetünk a zágrábi szerepléssel. Minden szakág szerzett érmeket és értékes helyezéseket, az olimpiai számok eredményeire sem lehet panasz, pedig tartalékos csapattal utaztunk Horvátországba.*
*A legjobb ifjúsági versenyzőink a korosztályos világbajnokságra, az U23-as mezőnyből pedig többen már a szegedi MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokságra készülnek.”* – értékelt Hüttner Csaba utánpótlás kapitány. 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 9)

*Újra úszik az egykori férfifaló francia sellő *​ 
*Laure Manaudou, a közelmúlt úszócsillaga július 15-én újra hivatalos versenyen indul. A helyszín Athens – egy Georgia állambeli kisváros…*​ 



 
A történelem első francia úszó olimpiai bajnoknője 2009. szeptember 17-én jelentette be visszavonulását – a Le Figaro hasábjain -, néhány nappal huszonharmadik születésnapja előtt. Akkor így beszélt döntéséről: _*„Apránként érett meg bennem, nem hirtelen impulzus hatására. Elég volt…”*_
A szép Laure akkor már hosszabb ideje válogatottbeli társa, Frédérick Bousquet barátnője volt, és – ha el tudunk számolni kilencig – már várandós. És a baba nem is késett, 2010. április másodikán megszületett Manon.​ 
Manaudou tavaly október óta a Georgia állambeli Auburn egyetem medencéjében edz ausztrál edzője, Brett Hawke irányításával. Athensben négy számban, a *100 és 200 méteres gyorsúszásban, valamint a 100 és 200 méteres hátúszásban indul *– a jelek szerint még nincs meg az állóképessége a hosszabb távokhoz.​ 
_*„Nem az időeredmény a fontos, hanem az, hogy újra versenyezzen. Az itteni eredmények – remélem – jó alapot jelentenek majd a munka folytatásához”* – _nyilatkozat Hawke.​ 
*A végcél természetesen London. Mint ahogy a többi nagy visszatérő – az ausztrál Ian Thorpe és Lisbeth Trickett, továbbá a szöuli és a barcelonai olimpia négyszeres bajnoknője, a lassan 40 éves amerikai Janet Evans esetében.*​ 
*Eddigi eredményei*
*A zárszámadás:*
*egy olimpiai, három világbajnoki és tizenegy Európa-bajnoki aranyérem, és ez csak az 50 méteres medencében elért eredmények summája – rövid pályán további nyolc Eb-aranya van.*​ 
*A profi bokszban járja egy mondás a visszatérő nagy bajnokokról: „They never come back.”*​ 
*Hátha Manaudounak sikerül…*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 12)

*43. Kékszalag - Ismét Litkey esélyes a Lisával*
2011. 07. 12. 14.07 

<RIGHT>






*A kilencszeres győztes, tavaly negyedik Litkey Farkas számít idén is a Kékszalag Balaton-kerülő vitorlásverseny legnagyobb esélyesének. A kiírás szerint páratlan évben a hagyományos építésű hajók vehetnek részt Európa legrégebbi és leghosszabb távú tókerülő viadalán, Litkey azzal a Lisával vág neki a 145 km-es távnak, amellyel már négyszer nyert.*


Az elmúlt évben megdőlt a részvételi rekord, 623 hajó indult Balatonfüredről, s a kétszeres olimpiai bajnok osztrák Roland Gaebler kormányozta katamarán ért célba elsőként. A Kékszalag 1955-ös, 10 óra 40 perces csúcsát azonban a többtestű vitorlásoknak sem sikerült megdönteniük. Igaz, ez nagyban a széljárás függvénye.
Litkey legnagyobb ellenfele a nagy újító Soponyai Géza vezette Infiniti - egyelőre a magyar világújdonság, a repülőszárnyra hasonlító Infiniti-szárny nélkül -, Király Zsolt Szponzija (volt Sponsor Wanted), valamint Rauschenberger Miklóssal a Principessa lehet. Utóbbi, tavaly hatodikként, 2008-ban negyedikként befutott Liberát alaposan átalakították, mivel a szabályok szerint páratlan évben nem lehet trapézos (kiülőkeretes) hajót használni.
A 43. Kékszalag Telekom Nagydíj mezőnye a hagyományoktól eltérően ezúttal nem pénteken, hanem már csütörtökön 9 órakor elrajtol. A módosítás magyarázata, hogy így a mezőny második felében célba érők is részt tudnak venni a Balaton-kerülő versenyt követő szombati közös vacsorán és banketten.
A Kékszalagot már negyedik alkalommal előzi meg a Kékpántlika Audi Kupa ifjúsági verseny. A szerdai eseményen a legjobb utánpótlás-versenyzők állnak rajthoz, s teljesítik a Balatonfüred-Tihany-Balatonfüred távot. 
A vitorlás eseményhez ezúttal is számos kiegészítő program kapcsolódik majd. A balatonfüredi mólónál keddtől vasárnapig vitorlás falu, borfalu és kézműves kiállítás, a rajt napján pedig műrepülő-bemutató várja a látogatókat.


*Junior búvárúszó Eb - Miskolcra jöttek Európa legjobbjai*
2011. 07. 12. 15.44

<RIGHT> 






*Mozgalmas heteket él át a Magyar Búvár Szakszövetség. A szervezet a július végén kezdődő hódmezővásárhelyi uszonyos és búvárúszó világbajnokság előtt Miskolcon a sportág junior Európa-bajnokságát rendezi meg. *

A csapatok már megérkeztek, az első hivatalos versenynap pedig szerdán, azaz 13-án lesz. A kontinensbajnokságot három uszodai nap nyitja a Kemény Dénes Városi Sportuszodában, az utolsó két napon pedig a hosszútávúszást bonyolítják le Nyékládházán.

A magyar csapatot 10 fiú és 8 lány alkotja. A válogatottban olyan rutinos, nemzetközi szinten is jegyzett versenyzőket is találunk, akik fiatal koruk ellenére, több alkalommal is bizonyították tehetségüket. 

*Ott lesz a mezőnyben Senánszky Petra, aki immáron az 5. világversenyére készül, és junior világ-, és Európa-bajnokként természetesen a címvédés a leghőbb vágya.*

*A fiúknál Németh Dávidtól várhatjuk az igazán nagy dobást, hiszen a kaposvári tehetség idén eddig is nagy formában versenyzett.
*​*
*
*A Simon-Juhász páros 6. a svájci világkupán, olimpiai kvalifikáció közelében a magyar egység *

<RIGHT>






*Vasárnap délelőtt a férfi kormányos nélküli kettesek A-döntője jelentette a magyar érdekeltséget az evezősök idei utolsó, svájci világkupa-futamán. Luzernben a Simon Béla és Juhász Adrián páros a hatodik helyen végzett. *

A Simon Béla és Juhász Adrián (Szolnoki Főiskola Tisza Evezős Egylet) férfi kormányos nélküli kettes a döntőben a hatos pályát kapta, melyen ezer méternél az egyik kísérőmotoros erős hullámzást okozott, mely visszavetette őket az addigi jó helyezkedésben. A duónak jellemzően a második ezre az erősebb, ezúttal azonban hátrányba kerültek, végül hatodikként zárták a luzerni világkupát; melyen ebben a számban népes és erős mezőny gyűlt össze 27 versenyzővel.
A páros számára a következő megmérettetés a bledi világbajnokság lesz, melyen a versenyszám első 11 helyezettje kvalifikál a londoni olimpiára. Simon Béla és Juhász Adrián igen közel áll mindehhez.

*A futamot az Eric Murray, Hamish Bond új-zélandi páros nyerte a brit és kanadai egység előtt.*

XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 14)

*Junior uszonyos és búvárúszó Eb - Négy magyar érem a nyitónapon*
2011. 07. 14. 06.06 

<RIGHT> 



*


Egy arany-, két ezüst- és egy bronzérmet nyertek a magyarok miskolci junior uszonyos és búvárúszó Európa-bajnokság első napján, szerdán.
*​*
*
_A férfi 100 méteres uszonyos gyorsúszásban *Dudás Dániel junior világcsúccsal lett Európa-bajnok, ugyanebben a számban Kosina Gergő ifjúsági országos rekorddal harmadikként zárt. Senánszky Petra nagy versenyben ezüstérmet szerzett 100 méteres uszonyos gyorsúszásban, míg a másik ezüstérmet a Stier Lilla, Senánszky Petra, Kanizsai Lilla, Senánszky Flóra alkotta női 4x200 méteres felszíni váltó gyűjtötte be *- a Nemzeti Sportszövetség sajtószolgálatának tájékoztatása szerint.
_​_
_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 15)

*Litkey Farkas tizedik Kékszalag-győzelmét aratta*


<RIGHT> 






*A győztes Budapest Bank (Lisa) 12 óra 23 perc alatt tette meg a tókerülő verseny távját*

Balatonfüred, 2011. július 14. – Litkey Farkas kormányzásával a Budapest Bank (Lisa) nevű hajó nyerte meg a 43. Kékszalag Telekom Nagydíjat.

A hagyományos tókerülő vitorlás versenyen a győztes csapat 21 óra 23 perckor ért a balatonfüredi célba. *A légvonalban 145 kilométeres távot 12 óra 23 perc alatt tette meg. Ezzel idén sem dőlt meg a Nemere II. cirkáló 1955-ben felállított 10 óra 40 perces rekordja. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 16)

*Hamarosan kezdődik! *
*Az úszó-vb július 24-étől 31-éig tart. *

*Vizes vb - 181 ország nevezett, magyar éremesélyek*

<RIGHT> 



*


Bár az önmagában amúgy hatalmas, 2200-as versenyzői létszám nem számít rekordnak, az országok számát illetően világcsúcsot dönt Sanghaj, ahol szombaton kezdődik a 14. vizes világbajnokság, 181 nemzet képviselőinek részvételével.
*​*
*
A július utolsó napján záruló kínai vb-ről a FINA, az úszókat, műugrókat, műúszókat, nyíltvízi úszókat és vízilabdázókat összefogó világszövetség csütörtöki tájékoztatása szerint a nemzetközi média részéről mintegy hatezren tudósítanak, az akkreditált újságírók seregében 65 televíziós forgatócsoport tagjai is ott vannak. 
Nem csupán a parton, a vízben is garantált a mennyiség mellett a minőség is, bizonyos, hogy a sportágak legjobbjai nagy csatákban döntik el, hogy végül kiknek a nyakába kerülnek majd az érmek. A medálokért zajló versengésbe a remények szerint a magyarok is bele fognak tudni szólni, ha nem is a műugrásban (ahol ráadásul az Eb-érmekkel rendelkező Barta Nóra sérülés miatt nem indul) és a műúszásban, de az ötvenes medencében lebonyolítandó úszóviadalokon és a vízilabdatornákon feltétlenül.
Úszásban a legutóbbi, 2009-es római vb-n két magyar elsőség született, és mind Hosszú Katinka, mind pedig Gyurta Dániel - előbbi 400 m vegyesen, utóbbi 200 m mellen nyert - Sanghajba a címvédés egyértelmű szándékával utazik el. De okkal számít dobogós helyezésre a négy számban is nevezett, leginkább 400 m vegyesen éremesélyes Cseh László is, aki ebben a számban volt már világbajnok, méghozzá 2005-ben. Ők hárman szerepelnek az amúgy 17 fős magyar válogatott tagjai közül a FINA "jóskönyvében", vagyis a vb előtt kiadott hivatalos magazinjában, az Aquatics Worldben a sanghaji éremvárományosok között. A szakmai szavazatok tükrében a lap a kínai vizes csúcstalálkozón nem ad esélyt a győzelemre egyiküknek sem,* Gyurtát és Csehet a második, Hosszút pedig a harmadik pozícióba várja legerősebb számában.
*
Ahogy az uszodai versenyeken jó eredmény várható még az ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok* Biczó Bencétől 200 m pillangón, Kiss Gergőtől 800 m gyorson, Verrasztó Dávidtól 400 m vegyesen, továbbá Jakabos Zsuzsannától 200 m pillangón és 400 m vegyesen, Verrasztó Evelyntől 200 m vegyesen, s nem utolsó sorban a több évi szünet után medencében is újfent versenyző Risztov Évától 800 és 1500 m gyorson.
*​*
** Risztov ráadásul duplázik, amennyiben két évvel ezelőtti visszatérésének új terepén, hosszútávúszásban is indul: az 50-es uszoda előtt a nyíltvíziek 10 kilométeres olimpiai számában teszi próbára felkészültségét, s akár kellemes meglepetéssel is előrukkolhat.*

Akárcsak a női vízilabdázók, akik bizony esztendők óta adósak az igazán kiugró teljesítménnyel, s ha a korábbi két vb-arany mellé a harmadik aligha most születik is meg, egyáltalán nem kizárt, hogy a dobogó alacsonyabb foka "összejön" a megfiatalított-átalakult csapatnak, még ha a konkurencia erős és a 16-ból legalább nyolc együttes bizakodhat megalapozottan az éremszerzésben. Az olimpiai bajnoki címvédő férfiválogatott számára pedig - mint mindig, ezúttal is - afféle előírás a legjobb négy közé jutás, mi több: az első három hely egyikének az elhódítása (a férfiaknál az első három együttes harcol ki részvételi jogot a jövő nyári olimpiára, a női vb-torna viszont nem kvalifikál Londonra). 

*A honi szövetség irányítói egyenesen a döntőbe várják a csapatot, s maga Kemény Dénes szövetségi kapitány is akként nyilatkozott az indulás előtt, hogy ő az aranyért küldi a fiúkat a vízbe.*

* A magyar férficsapat korábban szintén kétszer volt világbajnok (1973, 2003), a harmadik elsőség azonban még várat magára.

*​*
*​


----------



## Gyertyafény (2011 Július 16)

Igazán nagyszerű ez a tájékoztatás, köszönöm.Számomra kiemelt jelentőségű a *kajak-kenu.* A legnagyobb érdeklődéssel a Mol-Kupán a férfi négyes 1000 m-en való szereplését várom. Az Sydney és Athén kétszeres Olimpiai Bajnok négyese óta igazán még nem találtak ilyen erősségű utánpótlást, mint a Kammerer Zoltán, Storcz Botond,Vereckei Ákos, Horváth Gábor négyes volt. Akik sporttörténelmet írtak.
Ketten még versenyeznek,( Kammerer, Vereczkei) ,Horváth Gábor a Honvéd Kajak-kenu szakosztályának vezetője, Storcz Botond pedig Magyar Kajak-kenu Szövetségi kapitánya lett.

Több mint 90 ország 2000 versenyzője küzd majd itt a Mol Kupán az érmekért és az olimpiai kvalifikációért 
S egy érdekesség:
*Örömmel jelentjük, hogy Tunézia válogatottja már leadta nevezését a MOL kajak-kenu világbajnokságra. Ali Mrabet Mohamed biztosan ott lesz Szegeden. 
*


*Már Tunéziában is kajakoznak 
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 19)

*Figyelem Kedves Vizisport rajongok!*​ 
*Kezdetét vette a sanghaji világbajnokság !*​ 


*Vizes vb - Szinkrontoronyugrásban folytatódott a kínai sikerszéria*​ 






​ 

*A női szinkrontoronyugrás döntőjében folytatódott a hazai sikersorozat: a szám hétfői fináléját Vang Hao (Wang Hao) és Csen Zso-lin (Chen Ruolin) nyerte a Sanghajban zajló 14. vizes világbajnokságon.*​


A kínai duó eredményesebbik tagjának, a 19 éves, nem mellesleg olimpiai bajnok Csennek ebben a versenyszámban a mostani volt megszakítás nélkül a harmadik világbajnoki győzelme.
A 10 méteres magasságból végrehajtott ugrások selejtezőjében a Kormos Villő, Reisinger Zsófia páros a 13. helyen végzett, így éppen kiszorult a legjobbak mezőnyéből. A magyar duó 244,68 pontot kapott öt gyakorlatára, s valamivel kevesebb, mint kilenc ponttal maradt el a még éppen döntőt érő 12. helyezett kettőstől a 14 résztvevős mezőnyben.​ 

*Eredmények:*
*női szinkrontoronyugrás, világbajnok:*​ 
*1. Vang Hao (Wang Hao), Csen Zso-lin (Chen Ruolin, Kína) 362,58 pont*
_*2. Alexandra Croak, Melissa Wu (Ausztrália) 325,92*_
_*3. Christin Steuer, Nora Subschinski (Németország) 316,29*_​ 



*Vizes vb - Risztov Évát kizárták 10 km-en*
2011. 07. 19. 10.22​

<RIGHT>
*



*​ 

*Kizárták Risztov Évát a sanghaji vizes világbajnokság nyíltvízi versenyeinek keddi nyitányán, az olimpiai programban is szereplő 10 kilométeres számban.*​ 

_A magyar úszónőnek hivatalosan szabálytalankodás miatt mutatták fel a diszkvalifikálását jelző piros zászlót valamivel a féltáv megtétele után, így nem végezhetett a legjobb tíz között, ami pedig automatikusan olimpiai kvótát ért volna számára a jövő nyári londoni ötkarikás játékokra._​ 
_Risztov a magyar idő szerint kedd hajnalban rendezett viadalon 2 és fél kilométernél a 2-3. pozícióban úszott az 56 indulót számláló mezőnyben, s 5 kilométernél is kedvező volt a helyzete, hiszen a 3-5. helyen haladt, *amikor az ecuadori versenybíró jelzésére kizárták.*_​ 
*„A mellettem úszó ausztrál Melissa Gorman, miután sárga zászlós figyelmeztetést kapott, eljátszotta, hogy visszahúztam, holott ő volt az, aki előtte többször is fejbe vert – nyilatkozta az esetről utóbb a Magyar Rádiónak a debreceniek kiválósága. – Én olimpiai kvótáért jöttem ide, sőt titokban az éremben is bíztam, egy évi munkámat tették most igazságtalanul tönkre!*
* Remélem, a jövő héten, a medencés versenyen több szerencsém lesz, és 1500 méteren tudok valami nagyot alkotni.”*​ 


_*Kajak-kenu: Három ifi a felnőtt válogatottban*_
2011. 07. 19. 13.00​ 
_*<RIGHT>*_
_*



*_​ 

_*A 18 éves Korisánszky Dávid György nyerte a hétfőn reggel megrendezett szétlövést C-1 500 méteren Volein Viktorral szemben, így Tótka Sándor és Takács Kincső után újabb ifjúsági versenyző került be a MOL gyorsasági világbajnokságra készülő felnőtt válogatott keretbe.*_​ 
A szétlövés megrendezésére azért volt szükség, mert ebben a számban az első válogatót megnyerő Korisánszky Péter Dániel és a másodikon győztes Kozmann György együtt párosban is bekerült a válogatottba és ők úgy döntöttek, hogy több esélyük van a jó szereplésre C-2 500 méteren, mint egyesben.
Így az első válogatón második Volein Viktor és a pénteken Kozmann és a bátyja mögött harmadik helyet szerző Korisánszky Dávid György dönthette ma el, hogy ki induljon C-1 500 méteren a szegedi világbajnokságon.​ 
*„Nagyon tetszett, amit láttam, igazán színvonalas volt csata volt, 350 méterig fej-fej mellett haladt a két srác, de Dávid a végét jobban bírta és igen bíztató idővel nyerte meg a szétlövést. Így a 17 éves Tótka Sándor – aki valószínűleg minden idők legfiatalabb magyar világbajnoki indulója lesz – és a kenus Takács Kincső után újabb ifjúsági versenyző került be a szegedi vb-re készülő csapatba” – mondta Storcz Botond felnőtt kapitány, aki kedden délután hirdet végleges csapatot a MOL világbajnokságra.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 20)

*Kajak-kenu vb - Negyvennégy fős hazai csapat Szegeden*
2011. 07. 19. 22.36


<RIGHT> 



*


Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség (MKKSZ) elnöksége kedden jóváhagyta az augusztus 17. és 21. között, Szegeden sorra kerülő, olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon induló hazai csapat névsorát. Ennek megfelelően 44 - plusz a para versenyszámokban négy - versenyző képviseli majd a magyar színeket a Maty-éri viadalon.
*​*
*
Az MKKSZ tájékoztatása szerint kajakban a férfiaknál 18, a nőknél pedig 9, míg kenuban a férfiaknál 15, a hölgyeknél 2 sportoló száll vízre a rendkívül nagy jelentőségű versenyen. A legtöbb számban - egyformán négyben - a kajakos Kozák Danuta és Kovács Katalin szerepel.

*A szegedi vb-n a jövő évi, londoni ötkarikás játékok indulási jogainak mintegy nyolcvan százaléka talál gazdára* - férfi kajakban 8, férfi kenuban 4, női kajakban pedig 6 kvóta szerezhető.

_* Az olimpiai számok: 1000 m-en férfi K-1, K-2, K-4, férfi C-1 és C-2, 500 m-en női K-1, K-2 és K-4, 200 m-en férfi K-1, K-2 és C-1, illetve női K-1.
*_​_*
*_

*  A szegedi vb-n induló egységek:
férfi kajak:
 ------------ 
K-1 1000: Dombvári Bence 
K-2 1000: Dombi Rudolf, Kökény Roland 
K-4 1000: Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos, Kucsera Gábor, Boros Gergely
K-1 200: Molnár Péter
K-2 200: Sík Márton, Beé István 
K-1 500: Kugler Attila 
K-2 500: Tóth Dávid, Kulifai Tamás 
K-1 5000: Pauman Dániel 
4x200 K-1 váltó: Boros Gergely, Dudás Miklós, Gyetyános Gergely, Tótka Sándor, Kadler Viktor
*​*
*
*   férfi kenu:
 -----------
C-1 1000: Vajda Attila 
C-2 1000: Széles Gábor, Nagy Péter 
C-4 1000: Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály, Vasbányai Henrik, Németh Szabolcs 
C-1 200: Bozsik Attila 
C-2 200: Horváth Gábor, Foltán László
C-1 500: Korisánszky Dávid
C-2 500: Kozmann György, Korisánszky Péter
C-1 5000: Varga Dávid 
4x200 m C-1 váltó: Bozsik A., Horváth, Foltán, Lantos Ádám

 női kajak:
 -----------
K-1 500: Kozák Danuta 
K-2 500: Kovács Katalin, Csipes Tamara 
K-4 500: Szabó Gabriella, Kozák, Kovács, Benedek Dalma
K-1 200: Paksy Tímea 
K-2 200: Kovács, Kozák
K-1 1000: Csipes 
K-2 1000: Medveczky Erika, Sarudi Alíz
K-1 5000: Csipes
4x200 m K-1 váltó: Paksy, Kozák, Kovács, Vad Ninetta
*​*
*
* női kenu:
 ---------
C-2 500: Takács Kincső, Baravics Gyöngyvér 
C-1 200: Takács

* * A para versenyszámokban Pál Bence, Szabó Sándor, Kajdi Katalin és Rigó Imre száll majd vízre magyar részről.

*​*
*


----------



## buzzbars (2011 Július 20)

szép menet


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 20)

*Vizes vb: 35. és 44. hely 10 km-en*​ 
*Gercsák Csaba a 35., Kutasi Gergely a 44. helyen végzett a nyíltvízi úszók 10 km-es számában a sanghaji vizes világbajnokságon. *
*A győzelmet a görög Janniotisz Szpirosz harcolta ki. Az első tíz helyezett biztosította a helyét a jövő évi londoni olimpián.*​ 
*EREDMÉNYEK*​ 
*nyíltvízi úszás, férfi 10 km, világbajnok:*​ 
*Janniotisz Szpirosz (Görögország) 1:54:24.7 ó*
2. Thomas Lurz (Németország) 1:54:27.2
3. Szergej Bolsakov (Ororszország) 1:54.31.8
*...35. Gercsák Csaba 1:56.58.9*
_*...44. Kutasi Gergely 2:02.17.2*_​ 
A versenyben 68-an indultak.​ 
*Vizes vb: Kormos Villő nem jutott tovább toronyugrásban*​ 
*Kormos Villő Gyöngyvér a 29. helyen végzett a női toronyugrás selejtezőjében, így nem jutott be a 18-as középdöntőbe a sanghaji vizes világbajnokságon.*​ 
A Kormos Villő 233,75 ponttal zárta a szerda délelőtti kvalifikációs küzdelmeket, a tizennyolcadikként még éppen továbblépő dél-koreai Kim Jin Ok 268,15-öt kapott ugrásaira. A legjobban a kínai Hu Ja-tan (Hu Yadan) szerepelt 382,25 ponttal. A versenyben 33-an indultak - a vb honlapja szerint. A középdöntőt szerda délután, a döntőt pedig csütörtökön rendezik.​ 

*A mai nap programja-versenyei!*​ 

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=456 align=center><TBODY><TR class=zsc_title><TD class=zsc_con>*09:00*</TD><TD class=zsc_con>M</TD><TD class=zsc_con>Open Water</TD><TD class=zsc_con>10km</TD><TD class=zsc_con>



Final 


​</TD><TD class=zsc_con></TD></TR><TR class=zsc_title><TD class=zsc_con114>*09:00*</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>F</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Synchronised Swimming</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Solo Free</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Preliminary Round</TD><TD class=zsc_con114></TD></TR><TR class=zsc_title><TD class=zsc_con>*09:30*</TD><TD class=zsc_con>M</TD><TD class=zsc_con>Water Polo</TD><TD class=zsc_con>Water Polo</TD><TD class=zsc_con>*SRB - ROU*</TD><TD class=zsc_con></TD></TR><TR class=zsc_title><TD class=zsc_con114>*10:00*</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>F</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Diving</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>10m Platform</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Preliminary Round 

</TD><TD class=zsc_con114></TD></TR><TR class=zsc_title><TD class=zsc_con>*10:50*
</TD><TD class=zsc_con>*M*</TD><TD class=zsc_con>*Water Polo*</TD><TD class=zsc_con>*Water Polo*</TD><TD class=zsc_con>*CAN - CRO*</TD><TD class=zsc_con></TD></TR><TR class=zsc_title><TD class=zsc_con114>*12:10*</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>M</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Water Polo</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Water Polo</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>



*BRA - JPN*


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=456 align=center><TBODY><TR class=zsc_title><TD class=zsc_con>*13:30*</TD><TD class=zsc_con>M</TD><TD class=zsc_con>Water Polo</TD><TD class=zsc_con>Water Polo</TD><TD class=zsc_con>*RSA - GER*</TD><TD class=zsc_con></TD></TR><TR class=zsc_title><TD class=zsc_con114>*14:00*</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>F</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Diving</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>10m Platform</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Semifinal</TD><TD class=zsc_con114></TD></TR><TR class=zsc_title><TD class=zsc_con>*14:00*</TD><TD class=zsc_con>F</TD><TD class=zsc_con>Synchronised Swimming</TD><TD class=zsc_con>Team Free</TD><TD class=zsc_con>Preliminary Round</TD><TD class=zsc_con></TD></TR><TR class=zsc_title><TD class=zsc_con114>*17:00*</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>M</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Water Polo</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Water Polo</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>*USA - ITA*</TD><TD class=zsc_con114></TD></TR><TR class=zsc_title><TD class=zsc_con>*18:20*</TD><TD class=zsc_con>M</TD><TD class=zsc_con>Water Polo</TD><TD class=zsc_con>Water Polo</TD><TD class=zsc_con>*ESP - MNE*</TD><TD class=zsc_con></TD></TR><TR class=zsc_title><TD class=zsc_con114>*19:00*</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>F</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Synchronised Swimming</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Solo Free</TD><TD class=zsc_con114>Final</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

*Jelenlegi Érem táblázat!*
Medal Table​ 

<TABLE class="tb_01 tb_02" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TH class=noleft width=90 scope=col>Rank</TH><TH class=contury scope=col>NOC</TH><TH width=100 scope=col>Gold</TH><TH width=100 scope=col>Silver</TH><TH width=100 scope=col>Bronze</TH><TH class=noright width=100 scope=col>


Total 
​</TH></TR><TR><TD class=noleft>*01*</TD><TD class=contury>*China*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*11*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=noleft>*02*</TD><TD class=contury>*Russia*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*5*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=noleft>*03*</TD><TD class=contury>*Greece*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*2*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=noleft>04</TD><TD class=contury>United Kiongdom</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=noleft>05</TD><TD class=contury>Germany</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=noleft>06</TD><TD class=contury>Italy</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=noleft>06</TD><TD class=contury>Australia</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=noleft>*08*</TD><TD class=contury>*Canada*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*1*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=noleft>09</TD><TD class=contury>Spain</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=noleft>10</TD><TD class=contury>Mexico</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=noleft>10</TD><TD class=contury>Ukraine</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 20)

*Vizes VB Sanghaiból*​ 
*A nap sportképe: szinkronúszók alulnézetből*​ 
*A vizes világbajnokság egyik legérdekesebb perspektíváját éppen a víz alatti képek jelentik. Az első napokban többnyire a műúszókról és a szinkronúszókról készültek remek felvételek...ime egy kis izelitő... *​ 



</BEVEZETO>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 21)

*Evezés: Az előfutamokkal a magyarok részére is megkezdődött az U23-as vb*
2011. 07. 21. 02.00 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Szerda délután négy versenyszám előfutamaival megkezdődött Amszterdamban a 2011-es U23-as evezős világbajnokság. A magyarok a Bártfai-Vermes egység révén voltak érdekeltek.*​ 
Az első versenynapon a Bártfai Péter – Vermes Péter (Győri VSEK) könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli kettes egység előfutamát szurkolhatták végig a pályán tartózkodó evezős csapat tagjai és az online közvetítést figyelők. A fiúk a legerősebb előfutamba kerültek, és bár nagyon jól versenyeztek, végül az ötödik helyen végzetek, ezzel nem jutottak közvetlenül a legjobb 12 közé. Csütörtökön a reményfutamban még van lehetőségük.​ 
_Ficsor László szövetségi kapitány szerint az előfutamok időeredményeit is nézve, a reményfutamból könnyedén továbbjuthatnak a legjobb 12 közé. _​ 
*A viadalon 63 ország 318 csapatának 806 beülője közt 8 magyar egység 15 evezőse vesz részt.*​ 
*Csütörtökön mind a 8 magyar egység rajthoz áll:*​ 
*10:06 - férfi könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli kettes: Bártfai Péter, Vermes Péter (Győri VSEK), edző Kiss László*
_*10:42 - női könnyűsúlyú egypárevezős: Bálint Sára (EDF-Démász Szeged VE), edző Szierer János*_
_*12:12 - női kétpárevezős: Sáska Beáta (Budapest EE) és Tóth Evelyn (Csepel EK), a csapat edzője Bene László *_
_*12:18 - férfi kétpárevezős: Rókus Zorán (EDF-Démász Bajai SVSC) és Csankó Péter (Velencei-tavi VSI), a csapat edzője Bartos Nándor*_
_*14:48 - férfi könnyűsúlyú kétpárevezős: Pozsár Bence és Matyasovszki Dániel (EDF-Démász Szeged VE), edző Szierer János*_
_*15:00 - férfi könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli négyes: Novák Edvin, Vallyon Bence (Szolnoki Főiskola-Tisza EE), Forrai Dávid (EDF-Démász Bajai SVSC), Krepesics Péter (Csepel EK), edző Molnár Dezső *_
_*16:00 - férfi egypárevezős: Széll Domonkos (Csepel EK), edző Bene László*_
_*16:18 - női egypárevezős: Gyimes Krisztina (Győri VSEK), edző Halmainé Mészáros Éva *_​





*Búvárúszó-vb előtt - Bemutatjuk az egyik legeredményesebb sportágunkat*​ 



 

*A magyar közvélemény általában csak eredmények szintjén találkozik az uszonyos és búvárúszással. Ez az egyik olyan olimpián kívüli sikersportágunk, amelyben ott vagyunk a világ élvonalában.*​ 

A sportág magába foglalja a felszíni (uszonyos) és a víz alatti (búvár) úszást, melynek versenykategóriáit Kókai Dávid, az uszonyosok szakbizottsági elnöke, a Debreceni Búvárklub edzője foglalta össze a Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálatának. 
- Ebben a sportágban négy versenykategória van. Az uszonyos vízfelszíni úszásban a versenyző a rajt és a forduló után legfeljebb 15 métert úszhat víz alatt, a táv többi részét a felszínén kell megtennie, azaz teste egy részének végig látszania kell. Ezt a versenyszámot 50, 100, 200, 400, 800 és 1500 méteres távon, valamint a váltók számára 4x100 és 4x200 méteres távon rendezik. A néhány éve bevezetett uszonyos gyorsúszás hasonló a klasszikus gyorsúszáshoz, azzal az eltéréssel, hogy a versenyzők uszonnyal ússzák az 50, 100 és 200 méteres távokat.​ 
*A búvárúszásnak két kategóriája van: a légzésvisszatartással és a légzőkészülékkel végrehajtott úszás.* Előbbiben a versenyzőnek végig víz alatt kell teljesítenie a távot, utóbbiban pedig – mint ahogy a nevében is benne van – búvár légzőkészüléket használnak a sportolók.​ 
*Az idén Magyarország központi szerepet játszik a sportágban.*​ 
*Egy hete fejeződött be Miskolcon a junior Európa-bajnokság, ahol négy arany-, öt ezüst- és egy bronzérmet szereztek a mieink,*​ 
*július 30-án pedig megkezdődik a felnőtt világbajnokság Hódmezővásárhelyen. *​ 



*48 versenyző készülhet a MOL világbajnokságra*​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Tegnap délelőtt lezajlott nyílt szakmai egyeztetések, a szakmai bizottsági, valamint az elnökségi ülés után kialakult az augusztus 17. és 21. között Szegeden megrendezésre kerülő MOL kajak-kenu világbajnokságon rajthoz álló válogatott keret névsora.*​ 

„A szakmai bizottság egyhangúan támogatta minden javaslatomat és az elnökségi ülésen is csak egyetlen kérdéssel kapcsolatban alakult ki érdemi vita. A szegediek részéről felmerült, hogy C-1 5000 méteren Vajda Attila lehetőséget kapjon a szétlövésre, miután megnyerte a második válogatót ebben a számban, de ez ellentétes lenne a válogatási elvekkel. Még a felkészülés elején kimondtuk, hogy a férfiaknál, aki olimpiai számban rajthoz áll a világbajnokságon, az nem indulhat nem olimpiai versenyszámban. Véleményem szerint nem indokolt, hogy változtassunk a válogatási elveken, álláspontomat az elnökség elfogadta.​ 
*A hétvégi válogatóverseny egyébként minden választ megadott a nyitott kérdésekre a nem olimpiai számokkal kapcsolatban, a többi számban pedig már korábban kialakult a válogatott keret.* Szerintem erős ez a keret és alkalmas arra, hogy megfeleljen a fokozott elvárásoknak.​ 
*4 hetük maradt a felkészülésre a sportolóknak, aztán kezdődhet Szegeden a rock&roll, ahogy a kampányszlogen is mondja, a húrok közé csapunk!*​ 
*Természetesen addig sem fogunk unatkozni, ma (szerda) délután indítjuk útnak a Maraton Európa-bajnokságra utazó csapatot Hüttner Csaba utánpótlás kapitánnyal” – nyilatkozta Storcz Botond felnőtt szövetségi kapitány.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 21)

*Orosz csapatarany műúszásban*

*Az orosz együttes nyerte műúszásban a szabadkombinációs kűrt a Sanghajban zajló vizes világbajnokságon, így Natalja Iscsenko újabb aranyat nyert.*







A győztes tizes tagja volt* Natalja Iscsenko*, aki a mostani vb-n negyedik sikerét aratta az egyéni rövid- és szabadprogram, illetve a párosversenyt követően.
A 25 éves sportoló összességében 14. világbajnoki címét gyűjtötte be.
A második helyen a házigazda Kína végzett, míg a bronzérmet Kanada csapata szerezte meg.

*Eredmények - csapat szabadkombinációs kűr*

*1. Oroszország 98,470 pont
**2. Kína 96,390
3. Kanada 96,150*
​*Amerikai siker a hosszútávúszó csapatversenyben*

*Az amerikai trió nyerte meg a nyíltvízi úszók 5 kilométeres csapatversenyét a sanghaji vizes világbajnokság csütörtöki napján.*







Az Ashley Grace Twichell, Andrew Gremmell, Sean Ryan alkotta csapat az ausztrálokkal vívott nagy csatát az aranyéremért, s végül 1.2 másodperccel győzte le legnagyobb riválisát.
A harmadik helyen a német válogatott végzett.

*Eredmény - nyíltvízi úszás, csapat 5 km*

*1. Egyesült Államok (Ashley Grace Twichell, Andrew Gremmell, Sean Ryan) 57:00.6 perc*

*2. Ausztrália (Melissa Gorman, Rhys Mainstone, Ky Hurst) 57:01.8 perc
*​*
**3. Németország (Isabelle Haerle, Jan Wolfgarten, Thomas Lurz) 57:44.2* 
​_*Kovács Kati komolyan veszi szupernagyit*

*Kovács Katalin a szegedi vb-re koncentrál, de Londonban már számít Birgit Fischer visszatérésére és hisz Janics Natasa szülés utáni újrakezdésében*


*



*

Kovács Katalin négy számban indul augusztusban a szegedi kajak-kenu világbajnokságon – ebből kettő olimpiai (K-2 500 Csipes Tamarával, K-4 500 Szabó Gabriellával, Kozákkal, Benedek Dalmával), kettő nem (K-2 200 Kozákkal, 4x200-as váltó Paksy Tímeával, Kozákkal és Vad Ninettával). Ennél több számban senki sem a magyar csapatból, azaz huszonkilenc világbajnoki címmel és négy olimpiával a háta mögött még mindig hatalmas a kajakkirálynő étvágya, a jelek szerint mit sem csappan a motiváció.
- Mi volt más 1996-ban, amikor először indult olimpián? – kérdeztük a csinos, barnára sült kajakos hölgyet.
- Hű, ha ezt megpróbálnám részletezni, akkor estig beszélgethetnénk!
- Erősebb most a nemzetközi mezőny, mint tizenöt éve volt?
- Igen, illetve nem biztos, mert akkor is voltak kiváló versenyzők, és most is vannak. Akkor is a magyar-német rivalizálás jellemezte a női kajaksportot – alapvetően -, és most is. Persze fel-felbukkan egy-egy ország, amely korábban nem volt erős, aztán most nagyon is az – gondolok most a lengyelekre és a fehéroroszokra -, ezek később úgy eltűnnek, ahogy felbukkantak. És mindig akad olyasvalaki is, aki képes meglepetést okozni. Olyan ez, mint az élet – az is kiszámíthatatlan.
- Négy olimpiát végigkajakozott úgy, hogy volt a K-1, K-2 és a K-4 ötszáz, most viszont bejött negyediknek a 200 egyes. Ennek örül vagy sem?
- Nekem ez közömbös. Nem voltam sohasem az a robbanékony típus, sohasem feküdt nekem a 200 egyes. No, nem, mintha lassú lennék, csak sohasem voltam ott a legjobbak között. Azért igyekszem, sokat fejlődtem az elmúlt években, meglátjuk majd, hogy mire jutok jövőre. De azt azért leszögezhetjük, hogy a kétszáz egyes nem tartozik a kedvenc számaim közé.
- Eldöntötte már, hogy mit céloz meg Londonra, melyik számra, számokra készül?
- Erre most még nem tudok válaszolni, egyelőre csak a szegedi világbajnokság lebeg a szemem előtt. Majd a vb után egy hónappal meglátjuk, akkor már el kell kezdenem tervezni 2012-re.
- Bár Szegeden nem ön indul 500 egyesben, a klasszikus számban, hanem Kozák Danuta, de azért Londonra csak megcélozza a „királykategóriát”, nem?
- Igazság szerint az 500 egyesben mindig, mindenkinek domborítania kell, aki be akar kerülni a válogatottba, mindegy, hogy milyen egységben. Más szóval, akár célba veszem az 500 egyes indulást, akár nem, készülnöm kell a számra. Az 500 egyes mindig fontos marad. De azért igyekszem nem háttérbe szorítani a csapathajókat.
- Mit szól Birgit Fischer tervezett visszatéréshez, 49 évesen és 8 olimpiai bajnoki címmel a háta mögött?
- Én azt gondolom, ha ő valamit elhatároz, azt komolyan kell vennünk. Természetesen Szegeden még nem indul a vb-n, augusztus végére dől el, hogy nekivág-e az olimpiai felkészülésnek, hogy talál-e szponzorokat, támogatókat. Szerintem igenis számolni kell vele. 2004-ben is sokan legyintettek, amikor újra kezdte három év kihagyás után, aztán tessék, az athéni olimpián győzelemre vezette a német négyest – éppen előttünk, magyarok előtt, párosban pedig ezüstérmesek lettek. Sohasem szabad őt leírni.
- És Janics Natasát? Lesz esélye Londonban a háromszoros olimpiai bajnoknőnek?
- Nem is értem a kérdést. Már miért ne lenne?!
- A kérdés akkor másképp ez: lesz ideje újra formába lendülni a szülés után?
- Hogyne lenne! Lassacskánt már szül, az olimpiáig majdnem egy éve lesz, más kérdés, hogy már májusban, az első válogatón formában kell lennie. Sikerülhet!
- Drukkol neki?
- Hát persze!
* 
*​*
*_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 22)

*14. Vizes VB 2011 Sanghai mai napi programok:*​ 
*Férfi Vizilabda:*
*3. forduló (Július 22., péntek)*​

*11.00 Magyarország–Spanyolország *
*12.20 Kazahsztán–Montenegró*​ 
*B Csoport: *
*3. forduló (Július 22., péntek)*​ 
*13.40 Szerbia-Ausztrália*
*15.00 Románia-Kina*​ 
*D Csoport:*
*3. forduló ( Julius 22., péntek)*​ 
*06.10 Egyesült Államok- Dél Afrika*
*07.30 Németország-Olaszország*​ 
*MŰUGRÁS:*​ 
*Női 3m selejtező*
*Női 3m elődöntő*
*Férfi 3m DŐNTŐ*​ 
*SZINKRONÚSZÁS:*
*Páros szabadgyakorlat DŐNTŐ*​ 
*HOSSZÚTÁVÚSZÁS:*
*NŐI 5km*
*Férfi 5km*​ 
​*Éles aknavető gránátot találtak a maty-éri pályán*​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Az augusztusi MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokságnak helyet adó maty-éri pálya létesítményeinek felújítása közben 2. világháborús éles lőszert, egy aknavető gránátot találtak. A munkálatok egyébként az ütemterv szerint haladnak, a beruházás kivitelezői szerint nem lesz akadálya annak, hogy a sportolók augusztus közepére birtokba vehessék a megújult pályát.*​ 
Rohamtempóban zajlanak a munkálatok Szegeden, a Nemzeti Kajak-Kenu és Evezős Olimpiai Központban. A tavasszal megszavazott állami támogatásnak köszönhetően megújulnak a maty-éri pályát kiszolgáló létesítmények, így minden eddiginél jobb körülmények között várja a sportcentrum augusztus közepén 95 ország, több mint 2000 versenyzőjét, valamint a MOL világbajnokságra érkező mintegy 50.000 szurkolót. A sportolói motel felújítása közben tegnap aknavető gránátot találtak.​ 
„_Ez már a második gránát, amit találtunk a munkálatok során – meséli Szovics Zoltán, a létesítmény vezetője. Az egyiket – egy T-34-es harckocsi gránátot - 1 hónappal ezelőtt hatástalanították, azt az északi zárógátnál ásták ki a munkagépek. A mostani viszont közvetlenül versenyzők által használt motel mellett, tegnap került elő. Jelenleg várjuk, hogy Budapestről megérkezzenek a tűzszerészek, emiatt sajnos fél napra le kellett állítani a munkálatokat. A lőszer éles, muszáj volt lezárnunk a területet, hogy senki se kerüljön veszélybe. A 81 mm-es magyar aknavetőgránát valószínűleg az építkezéshez hozott földben került a pályára.”_​ 
Az állami sportvezetés 450 millió forintos céltámogatást szavazott meg a pálya felújítására. Ebből a pénzből a motel mellett megújul a céltorony, a lelátó, valamint zajlik a létesítmények akadálymentesítése is. A világbajnokság méltó lebonyolításához beszerzésre került 6 új katamarán-motorcsónak és egy új rajtgép is, amelynek működését éppen tegnap tesztelték. Az EDF-Démász Szeged fiatal versenyzőinek segítségével megtartott főpróbán minden tökéletesen működött.​ 
*Hajó mögött is zseniális*​ 



 

*Körmendi Petra ritkán „csúszik” motorcsónak mögött – a kötélpálya az ő közege. Legalábbis eddig ezt hitte. A hétvégi, szolnoki Magyar Kupa-viadalon azonban kiderült: ez koránt sincs így. A Felix Promotion által képviselt wakeboard-versenyző bár nehezen melegedett be, de utóbb megnyerte a versenyt!*​ 
„Teljesen más volt motoros mögött csúszni, mint a kábelpályán, izgultam is, de mivel a verseny beleszámított a Magyar Kupa összetettjébe, eszembe se jutott, hogy ne induljak – mondta a „PeBi” becenévre hallgató Körmendi. – Más kérdés, hogy életemben összesen kétszer-vagy háromszor csúsztam hajó után, úgyhogy nem volt meg az a biztonság, nem voltak meg azok a stabil trükkök, mint kábelen. A sík vízzel ellentétben itt hullámokról kellett elugrani, más technikát kellett alkalmazni.”
Talán az izgalom miatt, talán a kevés tapasztalat okán Körmendi Petrának az előfutam nem úgy sikerült, ahogyan szerette volna, de nem is az alapján hirdetnek végeredményt – volt még egy lehetősége: a finálé.​ 
_„A döntőre sikerült összekapni magamat, megcsináltam azt a trükköt, amit előzőleg elrontottam, sőt, egy olyat is, amelyet az előfutamban meg sem próbáltam. Talán bemelegedtem, talán ráéreztem, milyen a hajó után csúszni, nem tudom, de a lényeg, hogy végül sikerült megnyerni a versenyt! Nagyon boldog voltam.”_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 23)

*14. Vizes VB 2011 Sanghai mai napi programok:*​ 
*MŰUGRÁS*​ 
*Férfi toronyugrás (selejtező)*
*Férfi toronyugrás (elődöntő)*
*Női 3m Döntő*​ 

*SZINKRONÚSZÁS*​ 
*Csapat szabadgyakorlat DÖNTŐ*​ 

*HOSSZÚTÁVÚSZÁS*​ 
*Női 25 km*
*Férfi 25 km*​ 

*Vizes vb - Orosz arany páros műúszásban*​






​ 

*Ötödik aranyérmét gyűjtötte be a sanghaji vizes világbajnokságon az orosz Natalja Iscsenko, aki a műúszók pénteki páros szabadprogramjában bizonyult legyőzhetetlennek Szvetlana Romasinával.*​ 

A 25 éves Iscsenko korábban az egyéni rövid- és szabadprogramban, valamint a páros rövidprogramban és csapatban győzött Sanghajban, összességében pedig a 15. vb-elsőségét gyűjtötte be.​ 

*Eredmények*
*páros szabadprogram, világbajnok:*
----------------------------------
*1.Natalija Iscsenko, Szvetlana Romasina (oroszország) 98,410 pont*
*2. Csiang Ting-ting, Csinag Ven-ven (Jiang Tingting, Jiang Wenwen, Kína)96,810*
_*3. Ona Carbonell, Andrea Fuentes (Spanyolország) 96,500*_​ 

_*Arany, ezüst és bronz a maratoni Eb első napján*_
2011. 07. 23. 02.08 ​

<RIGHT>
_*



*_​ 

*Minden színű éremből nyert egyet a magyar válogatott a franciaországi maratoni Európa-bajnokság pénteki versenynapján.*
*Három éremmel zárta a pénteki versenynapot a magyar válogatott a franciaországi Saint Jean de Losne-ban zajló maratoni Európa-bajnokságon. *​ 
Az ifjúsági és az U23-as korosztályban az egyesek szerepeltek a programban. 
A legjobb eredményeket az ifjúsági korú kajakos lányok érték el. Négy kört, vagyis 17,2 kilométert kellett teljesíteniük, Kiszli Vanda az első, Czéllai-Vörös Zsófia pedig a harmadik helyen ért célba, ők szerezték tehát a magyar csapatnak az arany-, illetve a bronzérmet pénteken. 
„Az élbollyal indultak el mindketten, sőt, az első kiszállásnál el is szöktek a mezőnytől. Utána nem tudta tartani Vanda tempóját Zsófi. Vanda végül magabiztosan győzött, Zsófit pedig utolérték a többiek és nagy csatában a bronz jutott neki – mesélte Mórocz István, a helyszínen lévő magyar edzők egyike. 
Az ezüstérem Havas Balázs Gábor nevéhez fűződik, aki az ifjúsági fiúk 5 körös (21,5 km) versenyében lett második. Ugyanebben a számban Petró Ádám a nyolcadik helyet szerezte meg. 
„Óriási meccs volt az aranyért. Egy norvég fiúval mentek még az utolsó egyenesben is, aki végül a cél előtt 100 méterrel tudott ellépni. 14 másodperc döntött a végén!​ 
Az U23-as lányok is megérdemlik a dicséretet. Horváth Lilla sokáig érmes pozícióban kajakozott, alig maradt le a dobogóról. Timi is szépen ment, ő húzta az üldözőbolyt, a végére emiatt elfáradt.​ 
_*Nagyon kemény mezőny gyűlt össze az U23-as kajakos fiúk között. 22-en álltak rajthoz, Rauscher Máté és Ceiner Benjamin 9. és 10. helye nem nevezhető csalódásnak, talán az U23-as kenusoktól várhattunk jobbat – folytatta Mórocz István. *_​ 

*Evezés: Első magyar csapatként a Bártfai-Vermes páros az A döntőben az U23-as vb-n!*​ 






​ 

*A pénteki nap is okozott kellemes perceket a magyar csapat számára az amszterdami U23-as evezős világbajnokságon. *​

Három egységünk, a férfi könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli négyes, a férfi könnyűsúlyú kétpárevezős és a női egypárevezős pénteken pihenőt kaptak, ugyanis ők csütörtökön kvalifikálták magukat a középdöntőbe. Velük ellentétben a többi csapat vízre szállt. 
A férfi könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli kettes Bártfai Péter, Vermes Péter (Győri VSEK, edző Kiss László) péntek délután a középdöntőben a 3. helyen zártak, ezzel a legjobb hat közé kerültek az *A döntőbe ( időpontja szombaton 11:36).*
A női könnyűsúlyú egypárevezős Bálint Sára (EDF-Démász Szeged VE, edző Szierer János) semi C/D futamában magabiztosan evezve győzött, így a *C döntő vár rá szombaton 13:18-kor.*
Férfi egypárevezősben Széll Domonkos (Csepel EK, edző Bene László) semiA/B egyenletes jó evezéssel a 3. helyen futott be, bekerülve a legjobb 12 közé, így *szombaton az A/B középdöntőben folytatja 10:42-kor*
A női kétpárevezős Sáska Beáta (Budapest EE) és Tóth Evelyn (Csepel EK, a csapat edzője Bene László) futamukban 6. lett, így a B döntőben a 7-10. helyért mennek; legközelebb vasárnap állnak rajthoz.​ 
*A férfi kétpárevezős Rókus Zorán (EDF-Démász Bajai SVSC) és Csankó Péter (Velencei-tavi VSI, a csapat edzője Bartos Nándor) a C döntőbe kerültek a pénteki reményfutam utáni 4. hellyel, szombaton 13:36-kor küzdenek a 13. helyért.*​ 
*Szombaton a pénteken pihenők is vízre szállnak: 10:06-kor a könnyűsúlyú kétpárevezős egység, közvetlen utánuk 10:12-kor a könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli négyes, majd 10:54-kor a női egypár.*​ 

*Búvárúszó-vb: A rutinos versenyzőkön kívül a fiatalok között is vannak éremesélyesek*​ 





​ 

*Fantasztikus formájuk megőrzésén dolgoznak a junior Európa-bajnokságon már bizonyított versenyzők, hiszen jó néhányan a felnőtt mezőnyben is megmérettetnek. Több kiválóságunk a július 30-án kezdődő uszonyos és búvárúszó-világbajnokságon (is) érmes reményekkel ugrik vízbe Hódmezővásárhelyen.*​ 
Kókai Dávid szerint a kontinensbajnokságon óriási világcsúcsot repesztő Senánszky Petra szeretné megismételni miskolci teljesítményét a 200 méteres uszonyos gyorsúszásban, ami akár a végső győzelem is lehet, de ott lesz mellette a még szintén junior Stier Lilla is, aki nem titkoltan éremért úszik majd. 
„Az Eb-t megjárt fiatalokat képviseli Németh Dávid és Kosara Géza is, akik sok borsot törhetnek már a felnőtt mezőny orra alá. A felnőtteknél is célegyenesbe fordult a vb-re való felkészülés. Remek formában van Vilhelm Szilárd, a 400 és 800 méteres búvárúszás világ-, és Európa-bajnoka és világcsúcstartója.
Kitűnőségünk saját bevallása szerint mindkét számában világrekord javításra készül. Mondhatjuk, hogy hazai közönség előtt szerepelhet majd a két világbajnok szegedi nagyágyú, Kanyó Dénes és Debreczeni Hajnalka, akiktől - mint a sportág korszakos egyéniségeitől - méltán várhatunk bravúros szereplést” – mondta Kókai Dávid, az uszonyosok szakbizottsági elnöke, a Debreceni Búvárklub edzője. 
Az itthon évek óta egyeduralkodó sprinter hölgynek, az Európa-bajnok Székely Lillának nem lesz könnyű dolga a rendkívül erős mezőnyben, de egy sprint szám döntőjében bármi megtörténhet, a felkészülése minden esetre remekül alakult.​ 
_*Összességében a világklasszis, rutinos versenyzőkből és bombaformában lévő fiatalokból álló magyar válogatott erős csapattal képviselteti majd magát az előzetes nevezések alapján rendkívül kiélezett világbajnoki mezőnyben.*_​ 
*XLsport *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 23)

*Vizes vb - Gercsák Csaba bronzérmes 25 km-en*
2011. 07. 23. 13.09 

<RIGHT> 
*



**


Gercsák Csaba bronzérmet nyert a férfi nyíltvízi úszók 25 km-es számában a sanghaji vizes világbajnokság szombati versenynapján.

*​*
*Az egy nappal korábban 5 km-en tizedik magyar úszó - a viadal honlapja szerint - 5:11:18.1 órás idővel ért célba, s a dobogós helyekért vívott nagy csatában 2.5 mp-cel maradt el a második helyen végzett orosz Vlagyimir Gyjacintól, de 2.3 mp-cel megelőzte a negyedik spanyol Francisco Jose Hervas Jodart. Az aranyérmet a bolgár Petar Sztojcev (5:10:39.8 ó) kaparintotta meg.
 
* Gercsák az első magyar dobogós a sanghaji vb-n.
*​*
* A szám másik magyar indulója, Kutasi Gergely feladta a viadalt, melyen 29 úszó rajtolt el, de csak 19 ért célba.
A nők hasonló számát a brazil Ana Marcela Cunha nyerte meg a német Angela Maurer előtt.
A viadalt megelőzően több csapat is panaszt nyújtott be, mert a víz túl meleg volt. A szervezők az eredetileg tervezett reggel 8 órás kezdést ezért kétszeri módosítás után 6 órára tették át, az amerikaiak azonban így sem engedték versenyzőiket elindulni, mert kora reggel is *30.4 fokos volt a víz.
*​*
**Eredmény, nyíltvízi úszás:
férfiak, 25 km, világbajnok:
 --------------------------*
*1.Petar Sztojcev (Bulgária) 5:10:39.8 ó
*_*2. Vlagyimir Gyjacin (Oroszország) 5:11:15.6
**3. GERCSÁK CSABA 5:11:18.1
Kutasi Gergely feladta

*_* nők, 25 km, világbajnok:
 ------------------------
1.Ana Marcela Cunha (Brazília) 5:29:22.9 ó
*_*2. Angela Maurer (Németország) 5:29:25.0
3. Alice Franco (Olaszország) 5:29:30.8

*_​_*
*_
*Vizes vb - A kilencedik műugróarany is Kínáé*
2011. 07. 23. 14.00

<RIGHT> 



*


A sanghaji vizes világbajnokság kilencedik műugró számában, női 3 méteren is kínai aranyérem született.
*​*
*
A szombati viadalt Vu Min-hszia (Wu Minxia) nyerte meg honfitársa, Ho Ce (He Zi) előtt, míg a bronzérmet a kanadai Jennifer Abel szerezte meg.


*Eredmények *
*nők, műugrás, 3 méter, világbajnok:
* -----------------------------------
*1. Vu Min-hszia (Wu Minxia, Kína) 380,85 pont
2. Ho Ce (He Zi, Kína) 379,15
3. Jennifer Abel (Kanada) 365,10
...32. Gondos Flóra - selejtezőből nem jutott tovább*

* 


*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 23)

*U23-as evezős vb - Magyar hatodik hely*
2011. 07. 23. 17.55 

<RIGHT> 



*


A könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli kettesek között versenyző Vermes Péter, Bártfai Péter duó hatodik helyen végzett a 23 éven aluliak evezős-világbajnokságán, Amszterdamban.
*​*
*
A Győri Vízügy SEK egysége - a hazai szövetség tájékoztatása szerint - remek szerepléssel jutott a szombati döntőbe, ahol végül a hatodik helyen ért célba.


* Vasárnap egy magyar hajó, a Vallyon Bence, Novák Edvin, Forrai Dávid, Krpesics Péter összeállítású könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli négyes lesz érdekelt az A döntőkben.
*​*
*​*Vizes vb - Az utolsó műúszó aranyérmet is Oroszország nyerte 









A hetedik, utolsó számban, a csapatok szabadprogramjában is orosz siker született a műúszóknál a sanghaji vizes világbajnokságon.
​
 A szombati diadal részese volt Natalja Iscsenko is, aki ezzel hat aranyéremmel zárta a vb-t.
Az ezüstérmet a kínai, a bronzot pedig a spanyol csapat szerezte meg.
​

 Eredmények 
csapat szabadprogram, világbajnok:
----------------------------------
 1.Oroszország 98,620 pont
 2. Kína 96,580
3. Spanyolország 96,150

​
​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 24)

*Vizes vb Sanghai 20110. Julius 24!*​ 

*Kezdődik a medence party Shanghaiban*​ 


*<!---->



*
*Reuters*​ 

*Kezdődik! Kezdődik! Kezdődik! Vasárnap hajnali 3-kor megkezdődtek az úszóversenyek a Shanghaiban zajló vizes világbajnokságon. *​ 

*Délelőtti prgram 3.00–6.30 -> magyar idő szerint*​ 
*Női 100 m pillangó (előfutamok – magyar induló: Dara Eszter*
*Férfi 400 m gyors előfutamok – Kis Gergő*
*Női 200 m vegyes előfutamok – Verrasztó Evelyn*
*Férfi 50 m pillangó előfutamok*
*Női 400 m gyors előfutamok – Kapás Boglárka*
*Férfi 100 m mell előfutamok – Gyurta Dániel, Molnár Ákos*
*Női 4x100 m gyorsváltó előfutamok – Magyarország*
*Férfi 4x100 m gyorsváltó előfutamok*​ 


*Délutáni program 12.00–14.02*​ 
*Női 100 m pillangó elődöntő*
*Férfi 400 m gyors DÖNTŐ*
*Női 200 m vegyes elődöntő*
*Férfi 50 m pillangó elődöntő*
*Női 400 m gyors DÖNTŐ*
*Férfi 100 m mell elődöntő*
*Női 4x100 m gyorsváltó DÖNTŐ*
*Férfi 4x100 m gyorsváltó DÖNTŐ*​



*Vizes vb: Hosszú egyáltalán nem úszta ki magát az előfutamban*​ 

*Verrasztó Evelyn elmondása szerint lassú volt a női 200 méteres vegyes úszás előfutamai során a sanghaji vizes vb-n, Hosszú Katinkában viszont jócskán maradt tartalék.*​ 
*Mindkét kiválóságunk továbbjutott az elődöntőbe.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead -->*„Számomra az előfutam nem számít, mármint abból a szempontból, hogy hányadik helyen végzek. Egyáltalán nem úsztam ki magam, amivel viszont elégedetlen vagyok, az a mellúszásom"*
*„Képtelen voltam gyorsabban menni... Ebben az évben még nem alkottam semmi maradandót, így igyekeztem már most odatenni magam. Nem igazán sikerült. Lassú voltam. Remélem, lesz ennél jobb is" – értékelt úszása után Verrasztó Evelyn.*​ 

*Vizes vb: Gyurta Dániel délután megdöntené országos csúcsát*​ 

*A sanghaji vizes vb-n a férfi 100 méteres mellúszás előfutamaiból a 11. helyen továbbjutó Gyurta Dániel az elődöntőben megjavítaná az általa tartott országos csúcsot.*​ 
*<!-- .cikkhead -->*
*„Ennél picit rosszabb időt, 1:00.50-et lőttem be magamnak, de nem bánkódom, hogy jobbat úsztam. Textildresszben ez a legjobb időm, s remélem, hogy az országos csúcsom, az 1:00.26 már csak délutánig él. Jó formában érzem magam, elvégeztem a munkát, innentől kezdve én már csak teszem a dolgom, nyugodtan, mosolygósan, s meglátjuk, mi lesz a vége" *​ 

*Vizes vb: Kapás Boglárka nélkül rendezik a 400 m gyors fináléját*​ 

*A női 400 méteres gyorsúszás ifjúsági olimpiai bajnoka, Kapás Boglárka nem jutott döntőbe a Sanghajban zajló vizes világbajnokságon ugyanebben a számban.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead -->*A 18 éves Kapás 4:09:15 perc alatt úszott idejével ötödik lett futamában, összesítésben pedig a tizennegyedik helyen zárta a versenyt. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 24)

*Kajak-Kenu*

*Kiszli Vanda duplázott, a felnőttek két érmet nyerte*
2011. 07. 24. 

<RIGHT> 






*Egy arany-, két ezüst-, két bronzérmet nyert a magyar válogatott a maratoni Európa-bajnokságon szombaton. Az ifjúsági lányok között Kiszli Vanda duplázott.*


Az ifi párosokkal és a felnőtt egyesekkel folytatódott a maratoni Európa-bajnokság a kelet-franciaországi Saint Jean de Losne-ban. A pénteki három után szombaton öt érmet szerzett a magyar válogatott. Ismét a női kajakosok vitték a prímet, de jutott érem a férfi kajakosoknak is, méghozzá nagy bravúrral.

*A részletekről Metzker András csapatvezető mesélt: *
_„Az ifi lányok tulajdonképpen izgalommentesen arattak kettős győzelmet. Már az első futásnál otthagyta az ellenfeleket mindkét páros, majd Vanda és Réka a harmadik futásnál lerázta a Miskó, Czéllai-Vörös duót. Kiszli Vanda ezzel duplázott, Zsófi pedig a szombati bronz mellé nyert egy ezüstöt. _
_A fiú kajakosoknál Havas Balázs Gábor ugyanúgy, ahogy pénteken, ismét ezüstérmes lett. Durkó Gáborral végig harcban voltak az aranyért, az utolsó futásnál el is léptek a többiektől, de a legvégén a norvégok lehajrázták őket. A Székely, Urbán kettősnek sajnos technikai gondjai akadtak, pedig ők is az élmezőnyben mentek sokáig. _
_A felnőtt kajakosok két bronzérmet nyertek. Ki kell emelni Noé Milán eredményét, hiszen nagyon kemény verseny végén állhatott dobogóra. Nyolcan, kilencen mentek az élbolyban, aztán egy portugál és egy spanyol meglépett, a többiek viszont az utolsó méterekig küzdöttek egymással. Milán az utolsó futásnál még az ötödik helyen szállt vízre, aztán az utolsó száz méteren szenzációs hajrával meglepte a többieket. Salga István sajnos borult a második kiszállásnál, de még így is visszaküzdötte magát a nyolcadik helyre. _
_A nőknél is csak másodpercek döntöttek az érmekről. Bedőcs Krisztina a végén a harmadik, negyedik helyen ment, aztán egy német versenyzőt lehajrázva szerezte meg a bronzérmet, Kollár Judit pedig az ötödik lett. _
_A kenusok érem nélkül maradtak szombaton is, ráadásul az ifiknek szerencséjük sem volt, hiszen belekeveredtek a rajt utáni ütközésbe. Horváthék fel is borultak, majd visszaszálltak, de egy szabálytalanság miatt végül kizárták őket – mondta Metzker András. _


*A magyarok szombati eredményei az Európa-bajnokságon:*

*K-2 férfi ifjúsági* (5 kör, 21,5 km) 
*2. Durkó Gábor, Havas Balázs Gábor 
11. Székely Máté, Urbán Bence *

*K-2 női ifjúsági (4 kör, 17,2 km) 
1. Kiszli Vanda, Fenyvesi Réka 
2. Miskó Noémi, Czéllai-Vörös Zsófia*

*C-2 férfi ifjúsági (4 kör, 17,2 km) 
4. Bozsó Bence, Virág Zoltán 
DSQ Horváth Máté Sebestyén, Gintl Gellért *

*K-1 női felnőtt (6 kör, 25,8 km) 
3. Bedőcs Krisztina 
5. Kollár Judit *

*C-1 férfi felnőtt (6 kör, 25,8 km) 
10. Ballér Tamás 
12. Fodor Roland *

*K-1 férfi felnőtt (7 kör, 30,1 km) 
3. Noé Milán 
8. Salga István 
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 25)

*VIZES VILÁGBAJNOKSÁG (SANGHAJ)*

*AZ ÚSZÓVERSENYEK DÉLUTÁNI PROGRAMJA (12.00–13.50)*

<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Női 100 m pillangó (döntő)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Férfi 100 m hát (elődöntő)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Női 100 m mell (elődöntő)

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Férfi 50 m pillangó (döntő)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Női 100 m hát (elődöntő)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Férfi 200 m gyors (elődöntő)

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*Női 200 m vegyes (döntő) – Hosszú Katinka*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Férfi 100 m mell (döntő) – Gyurta Dániel*


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Vizes vb: Hosszú és Gyurta D. is döntőben úszik - napi program*


*Magyar idő szerint délben kezdődik az úszóversenyek második napjának "délutáni programja" a Sanghajban zajló vizes világbajnokságon.*

<!-- .cikkhead -->_Két döntőben is érdekeltek leszünk, az utolsó előtti versenyszámban, a 200 méteres női vegyes úszásban Hosszú Katinkáért szoríthatunk, majd közvetlenül utána, a 100 méteres férfi mellúszás döntőjében Gyurta Dániel csobban vízbe._

_Az egyszeres világ- és háromszoros Európa-bajnok *Hosszú Katinka*_*2:11.71-es idővel a hetedik helyen jutott a fináléba.*
_A nagy medencében a hosszabb távon, azaz 200 méteren olimpiai ezüstérmes, világ- és Európa-bajnok *Gyurta Dániel *országos csúcsot úszott az elődöntőben, _*1:00.23 perces idejével ő is hetedikként kvalifikált a döntőbe.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 25)

<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Női 200m vegyes Döntő - Hosszú Katinka*​


*Katinka 6. helyezést ért el!*​ 

_*Férfi 100 m mell (döntő) *– *Gyurta Dániel*_​ 

*Dani 6. helyezést ért el!*​





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 26)

*Úszó világbajnokság, Sanghai *
*2011. Julius 26.*​ 
*ÚSZÁS*​ 
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 264pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=352><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl23>*DÉLELŐTT (3.00–5.30)*


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Férfi 50 m mell (előfutamok)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Férfi 200 m pillangó (előfutamok – Cseh László)*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*Női 200 m gyors (előfutamok – Mutina Ágnes, Verrasztó Evelyn)*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*Férfi 800 m gyors (előfutamok – Kis Gergő, Gyurta Gergely)*



​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl23>*DÉLUTÁN (12.00–14.10)*


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>_*Férfi 200 m gyors (döntő)*_</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>_*Női 100 m hát (döntő)*_</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>_*Férfi 50 m mell (elődöntő)*_</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>_*Női 1500 m gyors (döntő)*_</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>_*Férfi 100 m hát (döntő)*_</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>_*Női 200 m gyors (elődöntő)*_</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>_*Férfi 200 m pillangó (elődöntő)*_</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>_*Női 100 m mell (döntő)*_



​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
*Eredmények: *
*Úszó világbajnokság, Sanghai*
*2011. Julius 25. *​ 

*Férfiak: *​ 
*50m gyors, világbajnok:*​ 
*1. César Cielo Filho (Brazilia) 23.10, *
*2.Matthew Targett (Ausztrália) 23.28, *
*3.Geoff Huegill (Ausztrália) 23.35, *
*4.Bousquet (Franciaország) 23.38, *
*5.Manoudou (Franciaország) 23.49,*
*6.Deibler (Németország) 23.55, *
*7.Dunford (Kenya) 23.60, *
*8.Govorov (Ukrajna) 23.64*​ 
*100m mell, vb:*​ 
*1.Alexander Dale Oen (Norvégia) 58.71, *
*2.Fabio Scozzoli (Olaszország) 59.42, *
*3.Cameron van der Burgh (Dél-afrika) 59.49, *
*4.Kitadzsima (Japán) 1:00.03, *
*5.Rickard (Ausztrália) 1:00.11, *
*6.Gyurta Dániel 1:00.25, *
*6.Titenis (Litvánia) 1:00.25, *
*8.Gangloff (Egyesült Államok) 1:00.52 *​ 
*Nők:*​ 
*100m pillangó, vb:*​ 
*1.Dana Vollmer (Egyesült Államok) 56.87, *
*2.Alicia Coutts (Ausztrália) 56.94, *
*3.Lu Jing (Kína) 57.06, *
*4.Sjöström (Svédország) 57.38, *
*5.Gandy (Nagy-Britannia) 57.55, *
*6.Liu Ce-ko (Kína) 57.57, *
*7.Schipper (Ausztrália) 57.95, *
*8.Lowe (Nagy-Britannia)57.96*​ 
*200m vegyes, vb:*​ 
*1. Je Si-ven (Kína) 2:08.90, *
*2.Alicia Coutts (Ausztrália) 2:09.00, *
*3.Ariana Kukors (Egyesült Államok) 2:09.12, *
*4.Rice (Ausztrália) 2:09.65, *
*5.Leverenz (Egyesült Államok) 2:10.40, *
*6.Hosszú Katinka 2:11.24, *
*7**.Miley (Nagy-Britannia) 2:11.36, *
*8.Wilkinson (Kanada) 2:16.18*​ 

*Kajak-kenu vb - A magyar csapat*
2011. 07. 25.​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az augusztus 17. és 21. között, Szegeden sorra kerülő, olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokságon induló hazai csapat:*​ 

*férfi kajak:*
_*------------ *_
_*K-1 1000: Dombvári Bence *_
_*K-2 1000: Dombi Rudolf, Kökény Roland *_
_*K-4 1000: Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos, Kucsera Gábor, Boros Gergely*_
_*K-1 200: Molnár Péter*_
_*K-2 200: Sík Márton, Beé István *_
_*K-1 500: Kugler Attila *_
_*K-2 500: Tóth Dávid, Kulifai Tamás *_
_*K-1 5000: Pauman Dániel *_
_*4x200 K-1 váltó: Dudás Miklós, Gyetyános Gergely, Tótka Sándor, Kadler Viktor*_​ 
*férfi kenu:*
-----------
*C-1 1000: Vajda Attila *
_*C-2 1000: Széles Gábor, Nagy Péter *_
_*C-4 1000: Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály, Vasbányai Henrik, Németh Szabolcs *_
_*C-1 200: Bozsik Attila *_
_*C-2 200: Horváth Gábor, Foltán László*_
_*C-1 500: Korisánszky Dávid*_
_*C-2 500: Kozmann György, Korisánszky Péter*_
_*C-1 5000: Varga Dávid *_
_*4x200 m C-1 váltó: Bozsik A., Horváth, Foltán, Lantos Ádám*_​ 
*női kajak:*
*-----------*
*K-1 500: Kozák Danuta *
*K-2 500: Kovács Katalin, Csipes Tamara *
*K-4 500: Szabó Gabriella, Kozák, Kovács, Benedek Dalma*
*K-1 200: Paksy Tímea *
*K-2 200: Kovács, Kozák*
*K-1 1000: Csipes *
*K-2 1000: Medveczky Erika, Sarudi Alíz*
*K-1 5000: Csipes*
*4x200 m K-1 váltó: Paksy, Kozák, Kovács, Vad Ninetta*​ 
*női kenu:*
---------
*C-2 500: Takács Kincső, Baravics Gyöngyvér *
*C-1 200: Takács*​ 
*A para versenyszámokban Pál Bence, Szabó Sándor, Kajdi Katalin és Rigó Imre száll majd vízre magyar részről.*​ 

*Az olimpiai számok:*
*1000 m-en férfi K-1, K-2, K-4, férfi C-1 és C-2, 500 m-en női K-1, K-2 és K-4, 200 m-en férfi K-1, K-2 és C-1, illetve női K-1.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 26)

*Vizes vb: Kis Gergő országos csúccsal döntős 800 gyorson, Gyurta Gergely kiesett*


*Kis Gergő új országos csúcsot elérve (7:48.33) bejutott a döntőbe 800 méteres gyorsúszásban a Sanghajban zajló vizes világbajnokságon. Ugyanebben a számban Gyurta Gergely kiesett. *
<!-- .cikkhead -->
Időben először *Gyurta Gergely* lépett a rajtkőre, aki futamában a 7., összesítésben a 25. időt érte el, ezzel pedig kiesett.

*Kis Gergőnek *sokkal jobban sikerült a szám, futamában folyamatosan zárkózott fel, az utolsó hosszokon már az első helyért volt versenyben, amit meg is szerzett. Az időeredménye még inkább bizakodásra adhat okot, hiszen a 7:48.33 új országos csúcsot jelent (a régit is ő tartotta: 7:51.93-mal). Összesítésben a 4. legjobb eredménnyel jutott be a döntőbe. 

*FÉRFI 800 GYORS – A DÖNTŐ MEZŐNYE*

<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*1. Szun Jang (kínai)*</TD><TD class=xl22>*7:45.29*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*2. Pal Joensen (feröeri)*</TD><TD class=xl22>*7:45.55*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*3. Ryan Cochrane (kanadai)*</TD><TD class=xl22>*7:45.57*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*4. Kis Gergő (magyar)*</TD><TD class=xl22>*7:48.33 – új országos csúcs *</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*5. Oussama Mellouli (tunéziai)*</TD><TD class=xl22>*7:48.86*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*6. Peter Vanderkaay (amerikai)*</TD><TD class=xl22>*7:49.13*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*7. Sebastian Rouault (francia)*</TD><TD class=xl22>*7:49.43*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*8. Chad La Tourette (amerikai)*</TD><TD class=xl22>*7:49.94*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 26)

*Vizes vb: Biczó Bence döntős 200 m pillangón, Cseh László kiesett*

*A sanghaji vizes világbajnokságon a férfi 200 méteres pillangóúszásban a döntőben Biczó Bence révén egy magyarért szoríthatunk majd, miután csak neki sikerült továbbjutnia az elődöntőből, a másik magyar érintett, Cseh László viszont kiesett. *

Cseh (1:56.32 p.) ötven méter megtételét követően még a második helyen állt, de utána elveszítette pozícióját. Féltávnál már a negyedik helyen fordult, majd a végén az ötödik helyen ért célba az első elődöntőben. Izgulhattunk érte, de kevés remény maradt a döntőbe jutásra, hogy aztán az őrült második elődöntőt követően az a kevés is köddé váljon.

Szerencse a szerencsétlenségben, hogy a másik magyar, Biczó a második elődöntőben úszott, méghozzá Michael Phelpsszel együtt. A magyarok ifjúsági olimpiai bajnoka rosszul kapta el a rajtot, de ötven után így is ötödikként fordult. Százon és százötvenen harmadik volt, de a végén ketten lehajrázták, így 1:55.35-tel az ötödik helyen ért célba. Biczó összesítésben a hatodik helyen került be a döntőbe.

*Phelps a táv nagy részében vezetett, de a végén a japán rivális „megfogta” őt.*


<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*VIZES VB, ÚSZÁS, SANGHAJ*

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25 colSpan=2 align=middle>*FÉRFI 200 MÉTER PILLANGÓ, A DÖNTŐ MEZŐNYE*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Macuda Takesi (japán)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:54.30*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*2. Csen Jin (kínai)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:54.80*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*3. Michael Phelps (amerikai)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:54.85*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*4. Dinko Jukic (osztrák)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:54.94*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*5. Vu Peng (kínai)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:55.28*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*6. Biczó Bence*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:55.35*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*7. Chad le Clos (dél-afrikai)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:55.56*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*8. Pawel Korzeniowski (lengyel)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:55.85*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*…*
*12. Cseh László*​</TD><TD class=xl24>
*1:56.32*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 26)

*EYOF: remek kezdés Trabzonban, három magyar érem a medencében*


*A 11. Európai Ifjúsági Olimpiai Fesztiválon (European Youth Olympic Festival/EYOF) a magyar úszók remekül vették az első akadályokat, az eddigi finálékban három úszónk is felállhatott a dobogóra. *
​<!-- .cikkhead -->_*A legfényesebb érmet a női 400 méteres gyorsúszásban Kiss Nikoletta szerezte, aki második helyen ért a célba az orosz Baklakova mögött.*_

*A női 100 méteres pillangóúszásban Juhász Adél, a férfi 200 méteres vegyes úszásban Földházi Dávid lett bronzérmes. Grátz Benjamin a férfi 200 méteres hátúszásban, Janik Dorottya pedig a 200 méteres mellúszásban alig maradt le a dobogóról, a negyedik helyen zárt.*

*A leány 4x100 méteres gyorsváltó Novoszath Melinda, Kiss Nikoletta, Kovács Zsanett, Sebestyén Dalma összeállításban az ötödik helyen ért célba*.

Az atlétikai stadionban a 400 méteres síkfutásban Kéri Bianka futamgyőzelemmel került a fináléba, 100 méteren a futam negyedik helye is elég volt Varga Tímeának ahhoz, hogy bejusson az elődöntőbe, a magasugró Czúth Réka 174 centis teljesítménnyel pedig már döntős.
Atlétikában egyetlen magyarért szoríthattunk a mai döntők során, Tóth Áron a 2000 méteres akadályfutásban a hatodik helyen végzett.

*Az 14-18 éves korosztály számára megrendezett Európai Ifjúsági Olimpiai Fesztiválon 49 ország vesz részt közel 3 300 versenyzővel. A magyar színeket 36 fő képviseli a törökországi Trabzonban.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 27)

*2011 VIZES VB SANGHAI*
*2011 Julius 27. *
*Programok:*

*ÚSZÁS*​<TABLE style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(242,242,242); MARGIN: 0px 0px 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 264pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; PADDING-TOP: 0px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; background-origin: initial; background-clip: initial" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=352><TBODY style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=odd><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px" class=xl23>*DÉLELŐTT (3.00–5.30)*

</TD></TR><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223); MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=even><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px" class=xl22>*Női 50 m hát (előfutamok)*</TD></TR><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=odd><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px" class=xl22>*Férfi 100 m gyors (előfutamok – Kozma Dominik)*</TD></TR><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223); MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=even><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px" class=xl22>*Női 200 m pillangó (előfutamok – Hosszú Katinka, Jakabos Zsuzsanna)*</TD></TR><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=odd><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px" class=xl22>*Férfi 200 m vegyes (előfutamok – Cseh László, Verrasztó Dávid)* 


</TD></TR><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223); MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=even><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px" class=xl23>*DÉLUTÁN (12.00–13.58)*

</TD></TR><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=odd><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px">*Férfi 100 m gyors (elődöntő)*</TD></TR><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223); MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=even><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px" class=xl22>*Női 50 m hát (elődöntő)*</TD></TR><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=odd><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px" class=xl22>*Férfi 200 m pillangó (döntő)*</TD></TR><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223); MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=even><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px" class=xl22>*Női 200 m gyors (döntő)*</TD></TR><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=odd><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px" class=xl22>*Férfi 800 m gyors (döntő)*</TD></TR><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223); MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=even><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px" class=xl22>*Női 200 m pillangó (elődöntő)*</TD></TR><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=odd><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px" class=xl22>*Férfi 200 m vegyes (elődöntő)*</TD></TR><TR style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(223,223,223); MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=even><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT: 12px/15px Arial, Helvetica, FreeSans, 'Liberation Sans', 'Nimbus Sans L', sans-serif; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); PADDING-TOP: 2px" class=xl22>*Férfi 50 m mell (döntő)*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​
*Vizes vb - Nem jutott döntőbe Mutina és Verrasztó 200 m gyorson*


<RIGHT> 




*


Mutina Ágnes és Verrasztó Evelyn sem jutott be a 200 méteres női gyorsúszás szerdai döntőjébe a sanghaji vizes világbajnokságon. Mutina az elődöntőben a kilencedik, Verrasztó pedig a 16. időt úszta.
*​*
*
Mutina, aki 1:56.47 perccel tartja a magyar csúcsot, a délelőtti 1:57.40-nél rosszabb eredménnyel, 1:57.53-mal negyedikként csapott a célba a kedd esti első elődöntős futamban, de később kiderült, hogy az előző produkciójával is lemaradt volna a fináléról, melybe utolsóként az amerikai Allison Schmitt fért be 1:57.07-tel.


* "Pech. Nem azért jöttem Sanghajba, hogy a kilencedik legyek..."* - kommentálta röviden teljesítményét Mutina.

*Verrasztó helyi idő szerint délelőtt 1:58.27-et úszott, majd a folytatásban 1:59.71-gyel nyolcadik lett az első elődöntőben, majd a második futamban is mindenki gyorsabbnak bizonyult nála.
*​*
**​Vizes vb: Verrasztó a 2., Cseh a 13. időt úszva elődöntős 200 vegyesen
 

Verrasztó Dávid és Cseh László is bejutott az elődöntőbe 200 méteres vegyesúszásban aSanghajban zajló vizes világbajnokságon, miután előbbi a 2., míg utóbbi a 13. időt érte el összesítésben az előfutamok során.


​
Vizes vb: Jakabos a 2. idővel ment tovább 200 pillangón, Hosszú kiesett


Jakabos Zsuzsanna a második legjobb idővel (2:07.60) ment tovább a 200 méteres pillangóúszás előfutamából a Sanghajban zajló vizes világbajnokságon, ugyanebben a számban a másik magyar induló, Hosszú Katinka azonban kiesett.
​​
​​​​​​​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 27)

*Vizes vb: Kis Gergő nem nagyon leplezte elégedettségét a bronz után*

*Kis Gergő nem nagyon fogta vissza magát a medencéből kijövet a sanghaji vizes világbajnokság 800 méteres gyorsúszásának döntője után. A bronzérmet szerző versenyző meg sem próbálta leplezni elégedettségét.*


<!-- .cikkhead -->_„Már megbocsásson, de k**va jól ment, minden klappolt! – kezdte értékelését Kis Gergő._
_Könnyednek éreztem magam. Taktikám nem volt, hiszen mindig az az elsődleges cél, hogy bekerüljek a döntőbe. Ha sikerült, már hátradőlhet az ember. A mellettem úszó amerikaival akartam menni, de a többiekből nem láttam semmit. Örülök, hogy én szereztem a magyar medencés csapat első világbajnoki érmét Sanghajban." _


*Vizes vb: Cseh László döntős, Verrasztó nem 200 vegyesen*

*Cseh László a harmadik helyen bejutott a döntőbe a 200 méteres vegyes úszásban, míg Verrasztó Dávid nem lépett tovább a szám elődöntőjéből a sanghaji világbajnokságon.*


<!-- .cikkhead -->Cseh az első helyen végzett saját futamában 1:57.66 perces idejével, így csak *Michael Phelps és Ryan Lochte előzte meg összetettben.*

Verrasztó Dávid a két amerikai sztárral indult egy futamban, és nem kezdte túl jól a versenyt. Féltávnál aztán megpróbált felzárkózni a középmezőnyhöz, de már nem volt elég ideje, így csak a hetedik lett saját futamában.​
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*VIZES VB, ÚSZÁS, SANGHAJ*

​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25 colSpan=2 align=middle>*FÉRFI 200 MÉTER VEGYES, A DÖNTŐ MEZŐNYE*


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Ryan Lochte (amerikai)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:56.74*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*2. Michael Phelps (amerikai)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:57.26*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*3. Cseh László (magyar)*

​</TD><TD class=xl24>_*1:57.66*_</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Markus Rogan (osztrák)</TD><TD class=xl24>1:57.74</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>5. Thiago Pereira (brazil)</TD><TD class=xl24>1:58.27</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>6. James Goddard (brit)</TD><TD class=xl24>1:58.50</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>7. Kenneth To (ausztrál)</TD><TD class=xl24>1:59.17</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>8. Horihata Juja (japán)</TD><TD class=xl24>1:59.47</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*…*

*15. Verrasztó Dávid (magyar)*​


​</TD><TD class=xl24>
_2:00.05_


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Vizes vb: Felipe Silva megverte a világcsúcstartót 50 m mellen*

*A brazil Felipe Silva szerezte meg az aranyérmet a férfi 50 méteres mellúszás döntőjében a sanghaji világbajnokságon, aki az olasz Fabio Scozzolit és a dél-afrikai világcsúcstartó Cameroon van der Burght előzte meg.*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*VIZES VB, ÚSZÁS, SANGHAJ*​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26 colSpan=2>*FÉRFI 50 M MELL, DÖNTŐ*​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Felipe Silva (brazil)*</TD><TD class=xl25>*27.01*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*2. Fabio Scozzoli (olasz)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*27.17*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*3. Cameron van der Burgh (dél-afrikai)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*27.19*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*4. Hendrik Feldwehr (svéd)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*27.41*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*5. Alexander Dale Oen (norvég)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*27.43*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*6. Mark Gangloff (amerikai)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*27.58*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*7. Lennart Stekelenburg (holland)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*27.65*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*8. Damir Dugonjic (szlovén)*</TD><TD class=xl24>*28.00*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



​


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Július 28)

*Repülő Hollandiban 8.alkalommal is világbajnokok: Majtényi, Domokos páros*

*Repülő Hollandiban 8.alkalommal is világbajnokok: Majtényi, Domokos páros*







Majthényi Szabolcs és Domokos András ismét megmutatták, hogy egyeduralkodók a Repülő Hollandi osztályban
 130 hajó versenyzett Olaszországban a Garda-tavi Malcesinében megrendezett Repülő Hollandi Világbajnokságon június 30-ától július 9-ig. A Spartacus VE versenyzői Majthényi Szabolcs és Domokos András ezúttal is sikerrel védték meg világbajnoki címüket!

 Az utolsó futamon már csak a holland Kramer-Gellkerken kettős vehette volna el a győzelmet az akkor még "csak" hétszeres világbajnok magyaroktól. "Olcsiéknak" két pont előnyük is volt, így azzal törődtek, hogy a hollandok ne kerülhessenek a futamban a legjobb négy közé. Jobban rajtolva keményen tartották ellenfelüket, nem hagyták őket kibontakozni. Tették ezt úgy is, hogy technikai gondjuk akadt a génuájukkal. A párosversenyt folytató két hajó egyre hátrébb került a mezőnyben. Majthényiék csak akkor engedték már szabadon taktikázni ellenfelüket, amikor annyira hátra kerültek, hogy biztosak lehettek benne, ellenfelük már nem kerülhet előre, az összetett győzelemhez szükséges helyre, az első négybe. 

 Így az utolsó futamon ugyan 31. helyen futottak célba, Majthényi Szabolcs és Domokos András ismét világbajnokok lettek. A holland páros 16. helyével még ez ezüstérmet is elvesztette, amely így a dán Bojsen-Möller testvéreké lett. 

 A világbajnokságon még három magyar hajó versenyzett és mindhárman az Arany Csoportba jutottak.. Kardos Antal és Polgár Csaba 18., Gáborjáni Szabó Gábor és Argay Béla 46., Süli András és Papp Dávid pedig 52. lett. 

 Forrás: Aqua Magazin​


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Július 28)

*Vadnai Benjamin 6. az Európa-bajnokságon!*

*Vadnai Benjamin 6. az Európa-bajnokságon!*






A magyar csapat már a verseny kezdete előtt egy héttel elkezdte a felkészülést a helyszínen.
 
Heten vettek részt a hollandiai Laser 4.7 Európa-bajnokságokon. Benji mellett a fiúk közül Huszka Mátyás, Takács Levente, Varga Dániel (aki U16-ban is szerepelt) és Kerekes Attila utazott el Hollandiába. A lányokat Vifrág Zsófia és Flóra képviselte.Az edzések nagyon jól sikerültek,közös futamokkal a török,görög és sail coach versenyzőivel.Benji részt vett a június elején rendezett holland bajnokságon is,ahol értékes tapasztalatokat gyűjtött.

Forrás: Aqua Magazin


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Július 28)

*Wakeboardosok*

*Rekkenő hőségben küzdöttek hazánk legjobb wakeboardosai*






A velencei wakeboardpályán rekkenő hőségben küzdöttek hazánk legjobb wakeboardosai. A csak elemeken zajló versenyen csak a legjobb trükkök számítottak, és a versenyzők mindent bele is adtak a felajánlott pénzdíj elnyerésére. A versenyen hárman is közel kerültek, hogy Magyarországon elsőként beadják az 1080-as forgást.

A küzdelem a velencei wakeboard pálya 4 kiválasztott elemén folyt, ahol az open kategóriában külön-külön 40.000 Ft-os pénzdíjért küzdöttek hazánk legjobbjai. A hőségrekordot döntögető időjárási körülmények között csordultig volt strandolókkal a velencei szabadstrand, akiket egész délután jobbnál jobb trükkökkel szórakoztattak az indulók. 






Nem csak a meleg miatt főhetett hát a Bodoki Roland és Sticzay Péter összetételű zsűri feje, hiszen a versenyzők a legjobb trükkjeiket vették elő. A közönséget végig izgalomban tartotta, hogy vajon siker koronázza-e Papp Laca, Csontos Milán és Szóláth Szebasztián próbálkozását, hogy Magyorországon elsőként odarakják az 1080-at. Sajnos ez most nem jött össze, de a szervezők különdíjjal jutalmazták Csontos Milán-t, szerintük ő került a legközelebb a hőn áhított trükk landolásához.

Mindenki remekül teljesített, de a legnagyobb nyertes végül Papp Laca lett, aki a Kicker és a Funbox elemen is elnyerte a legjobb trükk díját. E mellett a legkiemelkedőbb teljesítmény díja is az övé lett. A Slideren Bodnár Bence diadalmaskodott, a Taxi-n pedig Tokay Máté, aki egy nagyon látványos Sucide Raley 360-at rakott oda.

Horváth Kinga, a wakeboard sport meghatározó női versenyzője a Férfi Open kategóriát húzta be a nevezésnél, példás módon teret engedve a fiatalabb generációnak, akik közül Körmendi Petra élt a legjobban a lehetőséggel. Megérdemelten vehette át a Legjobb női teljesítmény díját.

Az amatőrök között, a helyi érdekeltségű Sipos Sándor nyerte a versenyt. Teljesítményét nézve hamar túl léphet ezen a kategórián.

A legjobb wakeskates teljesítmény nem hozott meglepetést. Herczeg Levi a sportág meghatározó alakja itthon. Hozzá csatlakozott Bodnár Bence és Kis Benedek, akik miután lement a wakeboardos körük, szereztek magukat wakeskate-et és csatlakoztak Levihez a harmadik körben. Jól tették. Nagyon komoly trükköket láthattunk tőlük is.

Köszönjük támogatóinknak: WATT Energy, Billabong, VonZipper, Nixon, Riderzone. És mindenkinek, aki munkájával, lelkesedésével, jelenlétével biztosította, hogy ilyen remek napot zárhattunk.



Best Kicker - Papp Laca
Best Funbox - Papp Laca
Best Taxi - Tokay Máté
Best Slider - Bodnár Bence
Legkiegyensúlyozottabb teljesítmény - Papp Laca

Legjobb női teljesítmény: Körmendi Petra
Legjobb Amatőr teljesítmény: Sipos Sándor
Legjobb Wakeskate: Herczeg Levi

Különdíjak: Csontos Milán (legjobb 1080 próba)
Kiemelkedő junior teljesítmény Paládi-Kovács Áron (1260 forgás a taxin)

Forrás: Aqua Magazin


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Július 29)

*Gyurta Dániel ismét világbajnok! 2011.07.29. Sanghaj*

*Gyurta Dániel ismét világbajnok! 2011.07.29. Sanghaj*​ 
*



*​ 
Gyurta Dániel megvédte világbajnoki címét *A magyar úszó szenzációs hajrával győzött a férfi 200 méteres mellúszás döntőjében a sanghaji világbajnokságon.*
A második helyen a szinte végig vezető Kitadzsima Koszuke csapott a célba. A harmadik Christian Vom Lehn lett. Az idősebb Gyurta fivér a magyar küldöttség első aranyérmét szerezte a sanghaji vb-n – három bronzérem után –, a nemzetek között tizenhetedikként.
Gyurta az első fordulónál a harmadik helyen volt, az élen „természetesen" Kitadzsima Koszuke haladt. 100 méternél a negyedik helyre esett vissza a magyar világbajnok, de tudtuk, hogy Gyurtának mindig az utolsó méterei a legerősebbek.
Gyurta lassan közeledett a japánra, majd az utolsó ötven méterre már egyértelművé vált, hogy kettejük közül kerül ki a győztes. Húsz méter volt hátra, amikor érezhető volt, hogy Kitadzsima fárad, Gyurta pedig méterről méterre egyre közelebb került hozzá.
Az utolsó öt méteren már előrébb volt Gyurta, aki így római aranyérméhez képest „viszonylag simán" nyerte meg a számot – megvédve ezzel 2009-es világbajnoki címét. 
*VIZES VB, ÚSZÁS, SANGHAJ FÉRFI 200 M MELL, DÖNTŐ*
*1. Gyurta Dániel 2:08.41*
2. Kitadzsima Koszuke (japán) 2:08.63
3. Christian Vom Lehn (német) 2:09.06
4. Eric Shanteau (amerikai) 2:09.28
5. Michael Jamieson (brit) 2:10.67
6. Giedrius Titenis (litván) 2:11.07
7. Csoj Kju Vung (dél-koreai) 2:11.17
8. Andrew Willis (brit) 2:11.29


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 30)

*VIZES VB 2011.Julius 30. PROGRAM:*​ 
*ÚSZÁS*​ 
*Délelőtt (3.00-6.30)*​

*Női 50m gyors előfutamok*
*Női 50m mell előfutamok*
*Férfi 50m hát előfutamok*
*Női 4x100m vegyes váltó előfutamok*
*Férfi 1500m gyors előfutamok :GyurtaGergely-kiss Gergő*​ 
*Délután (12.00-14.15)*​ 
*Női 50m pillangó DÖNTŐ*
*Férfi 50m gyors DÖNTŐ*
*Női 50m mell elődöntő*
*Női 200m hát DÖNTŐ*
*Férfi 100m pillangó DÖNTŐ*
*Női 50m gyors elődöntő*
*Férfi 50m hát elődöntő*
*Női 800m gyors DÖNTŐ*
*Női 4x100 vegyes váltó DÖNTŐ*​ 

*Férfi Vizilabda Helyosztók*​ 
*3.30 7.helyért*
*4.55 5.helyért*
*10.00 3.helyért*​ 


*Vizes vb: Kis Gergő országos csúccsal döntős 1500 m gyorson*​ 
*Kis Gergő 15:01.43 perces idejével saját országos csúcsát megdöntve jutott be a férfi 1500 méteres gyorsúszás döntőjébe a sanghaji világbajnokságon. A szám másik magyar indulója, Gyurta Gergely nem kvalifikálta magát a fináléba.*​ 
<!-- .cikkhead -->A férfi 800 m gyorson szerdán bronzérmet nyerő Kis magabiztosan nyerte meg a saját futamát, és eredményével júniusban felállított 15:01.43 perces országos rekordját döntötte meg, amellyel a második helyen jutott a döntőbe a kínai Jang Szun mögött. ​ 
*Vizes vb: dél-afrikai első hely a férfi 50 m hát előfutamában*​ 
*A dél-afrikai Gerhard Zandberg jutott be az első helyen a férfi 50 méteres hátúszás elődöntőjébe a sanghaji világbajnokságon.*
<!-- .cikkhead -->Egyedül Zandberg ért el 25 másodpercnél jobb időeredményt (24.72), és a francia Camille Lacourt-t valamint a német Helge Meeuwot előzte meg.​ 

*Vizes vb: amerikai fölény a női 4x100 méteres vegyes váltóban*​ 
*Az Egyesült Államok magabiztosan, az első helyen jutott be a döntőbe a női 4x100 méteres vegyes váltóban a sanghaji vizes világbajnokságon.*
<!-- .cikkhead -->A második helyen az oroszok, a harmadikon a kínaiak jutottak tovább.​ 

​*Vizes vb - Takács Krisztián döntős 50 m gyorson*​ 



 

*Takács Krisztián bejutott az 50 m gyorsúszás döntőjébe a sanghaji vizes világbajnokság úszóversenyeinek pénteki napján, egyben teljesítette az olimpiai indulási szintet.*​ 

A 25 éves magyar versenyző futamában a harmadikként csapott célba 21.97 mp-cel, összesítésben pedig - holtversenyben - a negyedik helyen került a szombati fináléba.​ 
_"A fő cél, az olimpiai A szint megúszása sikerült, sőt 22 másodpercen belülre kerültem, úgyhogy igazán elégedett vagyok" - nyilatkozta Takács. "Megérte annyit gyakorolni otthon az új rajtkövön, ezért tudtam a leggyorsabban én elstartolni az elődöntős futamomban. Most, hogy a londoni kvalifikáció megvan és benn vagyok a nyolc között, a holnapi döntőtől nem félek, ott már bármi lehet, nekem nincs veszíteni valóm."_​ 

*Takács ezzel történelmet írt, mert magyar úszó világbajnokságon még nem szerepelt a legrövidebb távon a leggyorsabb úszók között.*​ 

*PeBi dacol a sérüléssel*​


*



*​ 

*Egyelőre nem tudni, mennyi ideig bírja, de elindul a kecskeméti országos bajnokságon Körmendi Petra, akit sérülés miatt a közelmúltban még a gyakorlástól is eltiltottak.*​ 

_A szolnoki Magyar Kupa-futamon, motorcsónak mögött száguldva összejött a győzelem Körmendi Petrának, a kecskeméti RIDEFEST keretein belül sorra kerülő 13. wakeboard és wakeskate magyar bajnokság keretein belül, saját műfajában, kábelpályán viszont nagyon nehéz helyzetből indul. Már ha indul egyáltalán… A Felix Promotionnel együttműködő Körmendinek ugyanis a riválisok mellett még egy ellenféllel meg kell küzdenie: a fájdalommal. Petra a múlt hét végén edzésen meghúzta, illetve zúzódásokkal „gazdagította” a bal kezét, emiatt az elmúlt napokban gyakorolni sem tudott. Orvosai pihenőt írtak elő neki, és felhívták a figyelmét, hogy adott esetben nagyobb kárt tehet benne, ha erőlteti._
_Csütörtökig simán is ment a pihenő, addig még a kecskeméti indulás sem nagyon került szóba, a bajnoknő azonban meggondolta magát. __„Végül úgy döntöttem, megpróbálok vízre szállni. Ez a magyar bajnokság, amelyen úgy érzem, tiszteletemet kell tennem – mondta Körmendi Petra. – Az biztos, hogy lemegyek Kecskemétre, és megnézem, mennyire megy a wakeboardozás. Úgy érzem, száz- helyett csak ötvenszázalékos állapotban vagyok, de szeretném, ha legalább egy tiszteletkör erejéig nekivághatnék a pályának.”_​ 

*A rosszban egyetlen jó, hogy Petra jobblábas, az erősebb keze a jobb, és azzal fog csúszni. Reményei szerint, ha úgy adódik, a dobogóig is.*​ 

*Az Öbölúszást is elhalasztják*​ 

_



_​ 

*A meteorológia intézettel folytatott egyeztetések után a szervezőbizottság augusztus 13-ra halasztotta az Öbölúszást, amelyre Balatonfüred és Tihany között kerül sor.*​ 
A szervezők csütörtöki tájékoztatása szerint az új időpont kijelölésénél azt is figyelembe vették, hogy a Balaton-átúszást - többszöri halasztást követően - *augusztus 6-án rendezik.*​ 

*Az Öbölúszás távja 3,5 km lesz.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 30)

*Vizes VB FÉRFI 50m GYORS DÖNTŐ*

*6. helyezett TAKÁCS KRISZTIÁN Magyarország*​


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Július 30)

*Elúszott a póló-bronz a horvátok ellen; Sanghaj 2011. Júl. 30.*

*Elúszott a póló-bronz a horvátok ellen*

A vízilabda válogatott gyenge kezdés után hiába zárkózott, a horvátok elleni egygólos vereséggel csak negyedik lett a Kemény-legénység.






A *Kemény Dénes* vezette háromszoros olimpiai bajnok vízilabda válogatott csütörtökön hatalmas csatát vívott a szerbekkel az elődöntőben. Hiába vezettünk több góllal még az utolsó negyed elején, a szerbek kiegyenlítettek, és a hosszabbításban győztek, ezzel elúszott a vb-finálé.

A *bronzérem azonban még elérhető volt *, ehhez a szerbeknél talán gyengébb, de veszélyes *horvát csapatot kellett volna legyőznünk.*
Sajnos a magyar játékosokat a mutatott játék alapján túlzottan letörte a szerbek elleni vereség, nem tudták feldolgozni csütörtöktől szombatig. Sok hibával, bizonytalan játékkal rukkoltak ki a mieink, *a horvátok a meccs első felében jelentős előnyt építettek ki.*


A nagyszünetben a magyar válogatott egyetlen harci tűzben égő tagja, Kemény Dénes szövetségi kapitány felrázta a játékosait. Feljavult a védekezés, és ha a támadójáték köszönőviszonyban sem volt a szerbek elleni kezdeti hatékonysággal, a *hajrára így felzárkóztunk*.
A horvátok érezhető idegességét azonban a döntő pillanatokban nem tudták Kiss Gergőék kihasználni, *egy góllal, 12-11-re kikaptunk, így Kemény Dénes csapata a negyedik helyen zárta a világbajnokságot.*


*Magyarország - Horvátország 11-12 (5-2, 3-2, 3-5, 1-2)*
 *Magyar góldobók: *Varga Dénes, Biros 3-3, Kiss I, Hárai, Hosnyánszky, Steinmetz, Madaras 1-1
*5. helyért: Spanyolország - USA 11-10 (4-0, 2-3, 2-3, 3-4)*
*7. helyért: Montenegró - Németország 8-5 (4-3, 3-1, 1-1, 0-0)*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 31)

*VIZES VB 2011.Julius 31*

*Úszás*

*DU (12.00–14.13)*

*Női 50 m mell (döntő)
Férfi 400 m vegyes (döntő)
Női 50 m gyors (döntő)
Férfi 50 m hát (döntő)
Férfi 1500 m gyors (döntő)
Női 400 m vegyes (döntő)
Férfi 4x100 m vegyes váltó (döntő)*


<RIGHT>




*Vizes vb: Cseh, Jakabos és Hosszú sem jutott döntőbe 400 vegyesen*
2011. 07. 31. 07.55

<RIGHT>






*Egyetlen magyar jutott döntőbe a sanghaji vizes világbajnokság utolsó versenynapjának délelőtti selejtezőiből: Verrasztó Dávid 400 m vegyesen folytathatja a legjobb nyolc között az esti programban, Cseh László viszont búcsúzott, s nem lett finalista Hosszú Katinka és Jakabos Zsuzsanna sem.*

Verrasztó, a tavalyi budapesti Eb ezüstérmese 4:15.01 perccel, az ötödik idővel került tovább, Cseh László, a szám 2010-es Európa-bajnoka, a 200 m vegyes sanghaji bronzérmese, többszörös világbajnok és olimpiai ezüstérmes ugyanakkor hatalmas - és kellemetlen - meglepetést szerezve ugyanitt csak a 22. időt úszta (4:22.26 p), s kiesett.
"Nem kapok levegőt..." - préselte ki magából a szavakat Cseh az újságírók és a versenyzők találkahelyére, az úgynevezett vegyes zónába érve, majd megállás nélkül ment is tovább.
"Nagyjából megcsináltam, amit elterveztünk, ahhoz képest, hogy milyen korán van, simán a döntőbe úsztam magam" - értékelte saját teljesítményét Verrasztó Dávid.
A nők 400-as vegyesselejtezőiben is két magyar próbálkozott - egyformán eredménytelenül. Legalább is abból a szempontból, hogy sem az Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes Jakabos Zsuzsanna, sem - világbajnoki címvédő létére - Hosszú Katinka nem jutott tovább az előfutamból. Előbbi összesítésben a 10. lett (4:38.84 p), utóbbi pedig még hátrébb, csak a 15. pozícióban végzett (4:42.96) a 36 fős mezőnyben.
Meghiúsultak a 4x100 méteres férfi vegyesváltóval kapcsolatos magyar remények is: a Bernek Péter, Gyurta Dániel, Biczó Bence, Kozma Dominik összetételű négyesnek a legjobb tizenkét staféta közé kellett volna beférkőznie, hogy már most biztosítsa helyét a jövő nyári olimpiára, de a terv nem vált valóra. Ráadásul nemcsak a nyolcas döntő úszott el, hanem egyelőre a londoni kvóta is, a kvartett tudniillik csak a 15. lett (3:38.24 p), mindössze két rivális váltót megelőzve.
_*"Ez eddig nem a mi napunk volt - foglalta össze a vasárnap reggeli történéseket Kiss László szövetségi kapitány. - Cseh Lacival nem tudom, mi történt, Verrasztó Dávid teljesítménye rendben volt, Hosszú Katinka nincs felkészítve, Jakabos Zsuzsanna pedig ilyen mellúszással nem lehet eredményes vegyesen. A férfiváltónk ennyire volt most képes. Meglátjuk, mit hoz az este, bízunk Verrasztó Dávidban és az 1500 döntőjében induló Kis Gergőben."*_


*Vizes vb - Phelps 25. vb-aranya, eredmények*








*Az amerikaiak szupersztárja, Michael Phelps pályafutása 25. világbajnoki aranyérmét szerezte a sanghaji vizes vb szombati versenynapján, miután 100 m-es pillangóúszásban is a legjobbnak bizonyult.*


A 14-szeres olimpiai bajnok korábban már két első helyet gyűjtött Sanghajban, 100 m pillangón pedig sorozatban harmadszor nyert.
Kapás Boglárka nagyszerű országos csúccsal ötödik lett 800 m gyorson, Takács Krisztián pedig hatodikként zárt 50 m gyorson.

*Eredmények*

*férfiak:*

*50 m gyors, világbajnok:*
*------------------------*
*Cesar Cielo (Brazília) 21.52 mp*
*2. Luca Dotto (Olaszország) 21.90*
*3. Alain Bernard (Franciaország) 21.92*
_*...6. TAKÁCS KRISZTIÁN 21.99*_

*100 m pillangó, világbajnok:*
*----------------------------*
*Michael Phelps (Egyesült Államok) 50.71 mp*
*2. Conrad Czerniak (Lengyelország) 51.15*
*3. Tyler McGill (Egyesült Államok) 51.26*

*nők:*
*50 m pillangó, világbajnok:*
*---------------------------*
*Inge Dekker (Hollandia) 25.71 mp*
*2. Therese Alshammar (Svédország) 25.76*
*3. Melanie Henique (Franciaország) 25.86*

*200 m hát, világbajnok:*
*-----------------------*
*Melissa Franklin (Egyesült Államok) 2:05.10 p*
*2. Belinda Hocking (Ausztrália) 2:06.06 *
*3. Sharon van Rouwendaal (Hollandia) 2:07.78*

*800 m gyors, világbajnok:*
*--------------------------*
*Rebecca Adlington (Nagy-Britannia) 8:17.51 p*
*2. Lotte Friis (Dánia) 8:18.20*
*3. Kate Ziegler (Egyesült Államok) 8:23.36*
*...5. KAPÁS BOGLÁRKA 8:24.79*

*4x100 m vegyesváltó, világbajnok:*
*----------------------------------*
*Egyesült Államok (Natalie Coughlin, Rebecca Soni, Dana Vollmer, Melissa Franklin) 3:52.36 p*
*2. Kína 3:55.61 *
*3. Ausztrália 3:57.13*



*Három magyar arany 1000 m-en az ifjúsági kajak-kenu vb-n*
2011. 07. 31. 00.19

<RIGHT> 



*


Hat érmet, köztük három aranyat szereztek a magyar versenyzők a németországi Brandenburg an der Havelben zajló ifjúsági kajak-kenu világbajnokság szombati, 1000 m-es döntői során.
*​*
*
A leány kajakosoknál első lett az ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok Farkasdi Ramóna, valamint a Takács Tamara, Hagymási Réka duó, a fiúknál pedig az augusztusi, szegedi felnőtt vb-n is induló kenus Korisánszky Dávid.

_A Varga Patrik, Viola Viktor, Bodonyi András, Szalay Bence összeállítású kenus kvartett másodikként, Noé Bálint (K-1) és a Solti László, Csontos Csaba kajak páros pedig harmadikként ért célba._


_*Vasárnap a 200 és 500 m-es döntőket rendezik az ifjúsági vb-n.

*_​_*
*_

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 1)

*Vége a 2011es VIZES VBnek SANGHAJBAN!*


​*Kiss László: Van csapatunk!*









*Egy arany és három bronz került a magyar úszóválogatott éremmérlegébe a sanghaji vizes vb-n, amely vasárnap este zárult a kínai metropoliszban.*


 A 17 fős uszodai részlegből Gyurta Dániel emelkedett ki a leginkább, aki a 200 m mell címvédőjeként érkezett, és akként is távozott, hiszen a 2009-es római diadal után 2011-ben is ő nyerte a számot, méghozzá legnagyobb ellenfelét, a négyszeres olimpiai bajnok japán Kitadzsima Koszukét is maga mögé utasítva. Emellett az eddig "elhanyagolt" 100-on országos csúcsot ért el az elődöntőben, végül 6. lett a fináléban. Kis Gergő is remekelt: az ajkaiak kedvence, aki az összesen öt magyar rekordból hármat is vállalt, előbb a 800, majd az 1500 méteres gyorsúszásban szerzett bronzérmet. A 200 m vegyes döntőjében a harmadik helyen végzett Cseh László is, aki ugyanakkor fő számában, 400 m vegyesen nem került a legjobb nyolc közé. A pozitívumok közé tartozik viszont, hogy az 50 m gyorson hatodik Takács Krisztián Sanghajban 13. magyar úszóként teljesítette az olimpiai A szintet, s ő is ott lehet a jövő nyári játékokon Londonban.
 "Van csapatunk!" - bocsátotta előre Kiss László szövetségi kapitány az MTI tudósítójának adott értékelésében. "Soha korábban nem volt olyan, hogy odaértünk volna 50-től 1500 gyorsig, dobogós és megannyi ötödik meg hatodik helyezésekkel minden úszásnemben, ráadásul ifjúsági olimpiai bajnokaink is beépültek a válogatottba. Utóbbi trióból kiemelkedik a 800 gyorson országos csúccsal 5. Kapás Boglárka, míg Biczó Bence betegen is döntőzött 200 pillangón, Bernek Peti pedig ötödik lehetett volna az előfutamos idejével a legjobb nyolc között 200 háton."
A legkiválóbb magyarok viszont eléggé "vegyesen" szerepeltek...
 "Tény, hogy Cseh Laci felemás teljesítményt nyújtott: 200 vegyesen nagyon jól versenyezve lett harmadik, 400-on viszont olyan történt vele, amire senki sem számított. Kifogta a vb legrosszabb időjárású napját, s ő, aki köztudottan asztmás, a rendkívül magas páratartalom miatt súlyos légzési nehézségekkel küzdött, ezért lett csak a 22., de már az is csoda, hogy ilyen állapotban végigúszta a távot előfutamában. Római világbajnoknőnk, Hosszú Katinka se remekelt 400 vegyesen, ő bizony nem volt felkészítve a sanghaji vb-re. Remélem, már gondolkodik rajta, hogy legkésőbb májusban hazajön Amerikából, ahol - ez régi tapasztalatom - sosincs akkora odafigyelés a külföldiekre az olimpia évében, márpedig jövő nyáron London következik. Gyurta Dani előtt viszont le a kalappal! Minden elismerésem az övé, ahogyan versenyzett, öntudatosan, taktikusan és céltudatosan, bátran példának állítható minden versenyzőnk elé."
 Kiss László szerint a még jobb eredmény elérését gátolta a nem éppen ideálisra sikerült akklimatizáció is.
"A hatórás időeltérést alapul véve hat nappal korábban is jöttünk, ahogy hasonló esetben máskor csináltuk, csakhogy ezúttal nem vettük figyelembe, hogy a párás meleg miatt további két-három nappal hamarabb kellett volna iderepülnünk."
A szövetségi kapitány végül kitért a "Kis-ügyre" is.
 "Gergő, aki elsősorban vegyesúszónak tartja magát, itt, Sanghajban a két hosszabb gyorsúszó számban remekelt, s élete eddigi legjobb eredményét a mai 1500-as döntőben nyújtotta, aminek bronzérem lett a jutalma. Ám egyáltalán nincs elzárva a vegyestől sem, noha hallom, hogy panaszkodott háttérbe szorítása miatt, holott szó sincs ilyesmiről. Csupán annyi történt, hogy vegyesen akadt nála két jobb is odahaza, Cseh és Verrasztó Dávid, így itt neki már nem volt helye. 

Természetesen ha jobb időt ér el bármelyiküknél július 1-ig, akkor úszhat 400 vegyesen is a londoni olimpián. Nem a parton, a vízben dől el minden."


*Uszonyos és búvárúszó-vb: magyar arany és világcsúcs*

<RIGHT> 
*Senánszky Petra 200 méteres uszonyos gyorsúszásban aranyérmet szerzett a hódmezővásárhelyi 16. uszonyos és búvárúszó-vb második napján, melyen még egy ezüst- és három bronzérmet is begyűjtöttek a hazai versenyzők.*


*Senánszky a vasárnapi fináléban ráadásul világcsúcsot ért el, 1:45.29 percre javítva az eddig is általa tartott rekordot.*​*​​* "Természetesen kőkeményen hajtottam az első helyért, de nem gondoltam volna, hogy világcsúcsot javítok. Az utolsó hosszra rendesen elfáradtam, de a fantasztikus világrekord hamar elfelejtette velem a kimerültséget" - mondta a világbajnok.
 Ugyanebben a számban Stier Lilla bronzérmes lett.
​
_* Férfi 800 méteres búvárúszásban is jól szerepeltek a magyarok: a Világjátékok-bronzérmes Kanyó Dénes a második, Vilhelm Szilárd pedig harmadik lett. Kanyó a 400 méteres uszonyos úszásban is fináléba jutott, melyben végül negyedik lett.*_
_* A férfi 50 méteres uszonyos gyorsúszásban Szenes Mátyás szerzett bronzérmet.
A férfiak 1500 méteres uszonyos úszásában Dimák Dávid a 4., Németh Dávid pedig az 5. helyen zárt.*_


*Kajak-kenu: Tizenhat érem és öt arany az ifi vb-n*


<RIGHT> 






*Tizenhat éremmel, közte öt arannyal zártak a magyarok a németországi Brandenburg an der Havelben rendezett ifjúsági kajak-kenu világbajnokságon.*

A szövetség vasárnapi tájékoztatása szerint a szombaton szerzett három arany, egy ezüst és két bronz mellé a vasárnapi 200 és 500 m-es döntőkben további két aranyat, öt ezüstöt és három bronzot gyűjtött a küldöttség.
 A második napon a Tótka Sándor, Hérics Dávid kajak kettős (200) és Lucz Dóra kajakos (500) diadalmaskodott, a dobogó második fokára állt Tótka egyesben (200), Takács Kincső kenus (200), a Hagymási Réka, Takács Tamara kajak páros (500), a Lucz Dóra, Nagy Flóra, Farkasdi Ramóna, Horváth Noémi kajak négyes (500), valamint a Viola Viktor, Bodonyi András kenu páros (500). Bronzérmet a kenus Korisánszky Dávid, a Homoki Márk, Bárdfalvi Márk kajak páros (500), valamint Tótka Sándor (500) szerzett.
* Az augusztusi felnőtt vb-n is induló Tótkának ezzel teljes lett az éremgyűjteménye, mivel három számban indult, s arany-, ezüst- és bronzérem is jutott neki.
*​*
*​_​_


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Augusztus 2)

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról I.rész*

*Ruják István* | *2011-04-22 09:04:14*

*A Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról, az utánpótlás-nevelõ bázisról én természetesen objektív cikket írni nem tudok. Ott nõttem fel, ott tanultam vitorlázni a Velencei-tavi Vízi Sportiskolában. Részese voltam a Reinhardt György nevével fémjelezhetõ aranykornak. Ha már nem is vagyok ott, mégis részem a régi kis vitorlástelep, és napjainkban fájdalmas néznem a tó kihasználatlanságát, a létesítmények lassú pusztulását. 
*


*




*

*A kezdetek, az alapozás*

Nem halt ott meg minden, csak az fáj, hogy milyen csodálatos lehetne, ha a hetvenes-nyolcvanas évek fénykora után mondjuk csak egy kis hullámvölgy következett volna. Idén ötvenéves a *Velencei-tavi Vízisport Szövetség*, meg is ünnepeljük majd. De vajon létezik-e még egyáltalán?
*1963 õszén egy ember jött Agárdra. Dr. Springer Ferenc vette fel vitorlásedzõnek, Dolesch Iván javaslatára.* Akkoriban a mai telep helyén jórészt mocsár volt és nádas. Létezett három vitorlásklub – a MÁV Elõre, az Építõk és a Vízügy –, Springer pedig, aki az életét a Velencei-tónak szentelte, egy sportiskola megteremtését határozta el. Az agárdi nagy kikötõtõl, ahonnan a menetrendi hajók indultak, száz-kétszáz méternyire nyugatra, a *Kalóz utca 1. szám alatt* megkezdõdött az új kis vitorláskikötõ, a Székesfehérvári Sportiskola vízi bázisának megépítése. Téltõl már az új ember, *Reinhardt György *vezetésével. 

A csoda megteremtéséhez, az alkotáshoz különleges emberek kellenek. Nem szépek, nem népszerûek, nem mellébeszélõk, hanem cselekvõk. Az akkor harminchárom éves Reinhardt György korábban nem volt vízi ember. *Pestlõrinci hentesgyerekként *(fenemód értett a húsokhoz), apja kisvállalkozásának államosítása után az EVIG nagyvállalat anyagbeszerzõje lett. A cég balatonfüredi vitorlástelepén ismerkedett meg a vízzel, széllel. Aztán Balatonföldváron a Dolesch Iván vezette Spartacusban látta, hogyan is kell mûködnie egy igazán jó vitorlás-klubnak. Nem kertelt, megmondta Ivánnak, a kor legnagyobb magyar vitorlás-edzõjének, hogy ilyet bizony õ is tudna csinálni.
1964-ben már az õ vezetésével pörgött fel az élet, az építkezés. Akkor született a kis kikötõ, a sója, a jellegzetes daru, és persze a Bagolyvár, az elsõ épület a keleti oldalon. Alul a hajóépítõ mûhely, mellette a „társalgó”, felette az emeleten erkélyes iroda, Reinhardt szentélye. Oda nagyon szeretett kiállni és üvöltözni… 

Pardon, azt még nem mondtam, hogy õt akkor és késõbb ott, a helyszínen, életében nehéz volt szeretni. Soha nem barátkozni akart, hanem dolgozni és elérni a céljait. Nem kímélte magát, és mindenkitõl ugyanezt várta. Irdatlanul kemény fegyelmet tartott, ellene és a napirendje ellen sem volt apelláta.
*A kikötõ, a vitorlástelep építésének elõrehaladtával megkezdõdött a hajópark fejlesztése is. Önerõbõl. *Volt ott egy-két Balatonról származó hajó, Finnek a siófoki Kozma-mûhelybõl, a Lutra és a Vidra, ugyanonnan modern, fa „hegyes” Molyok, a Vörösbegy és a Strucc. Néhány Cadet az Eper-mûhelybõl, lapos építésû, tompaorrú „láda” Molyok, és persze az akkoriban mindenhol tömegesen elõforduló Kalózok. Ezeket a hajókat mintául használva a hatvanas évek közepén megkezdték a Finn-, Cadet- és Moly-flották építését, a kor modern hajóépítõ anyagát, a mûanyagot használva. Magyarországon feltehetõen ott, az agárdi kis mûhelyben készültek az elsõ jelentõs, sorozatban gyártott flották. Az elsõ Finn, a legendás Tixogén, majd sorra többiek. A telepen épült a hajók minden porcikája. A Schlaghammer Lukács vezette mûhelyben ragasztották a faárbocokat és bummokat, Fekete Zoli bácsi vezetésével pedig készültek a csigák, a veretek. Általában tízes sorozatok készültek, és a hajók egyre jobbak lettek. A kékdeckû hegyes Molyok gyorsabbak voltak a Struccnál és a Vörösbegynél, de még jobban sikerültek a következõ, zöldre festett deckes hajók. A Cadetok fedélzete – ki tudja miért – rózsaszínû lett. Meg is kapták a „bugyi” becenevet…
Amikor én 1969 májusában elõször beléptem a kapun, már javában üzemelt a sportiskola. Évente 40-50 gyerek érkezett a nyári „kiválasztó táborokba”, és szinte mind eljöttek a következõre is.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 3)

*Búvárúszó-vb: Hódmezővásárhelyi dráma, eufórikus Kanyó-győzelem és világcsúcs*​ 



 

*Fantasztikus világcsúccsal (2:42.90) világbajnok lett Kanyó Dénes a 16. hódmezővásárhelyi uszonyos és búvárúszó világbajnokság 3. napján.*​ 
A férfi 400 méteres búvárúszás döntője a célba csapásig álomszerű volt. Kanyó óriásit versenyzett, aztán felmászott a rajtkőre, visszaugrott a medencébe, és a sportágnak van egy olyan szabálya, amelyre hivatkozva a vezetőbíró azonnal diszkvalifikálta. 
A magyar csapat – Juhos Gergely csapatvezetővel az élen – óvást nyújtott be az ügyben, amelyet a versenybírák elfogadtak, így Kanyó Dénesnek hívják a második magyar aranyérmest, aki világcsúccsal győzött. 
Moravecz János versenyigazgató szerint az ominózus szabály nem egyértelmű, elsősorban a váltóversenyekre alkották meg, és a Nemzetközi Uszonyos Szakbizottságnak feladata lesz ezt egyértelműsíteni. 
Kanyó az eredményhirdetés után megköszönte a szurkolást, és elnézést kért a magyar tábortól a „fegyelmezetlenségért”. A szám másik magyar indulója, Vilhelm Szilárd az ötödik helyen végzett a kiélezett csatában. 
A Világjátékok-bronzérmes elmondta, hogy kétségkívül ez volt élete nagy napja. „Egy élsportoló ilyenről álmodik mindig. Hazai környezetben, nagy csatában a világ legjobbjának járó címet megszerezni. Nekem ez világcsúccsal sikerült. Mindenkinek nagy köszönet! A szurkolóknak, a szervezőknek, a szövetségnek, és a média munkatársainak…” – zárta eufórikus hangulatban nyilatkozatát Kanyó Dénes. 
A harmadik hétfői magyar finalista, Balog Gábor országos csúcsot úszott 100 méteres uszonyos gyorsúszásban, és ötödik lett. 
A magyar válogatott két aranyéremmel, egy ezüsttel és három bronzéremmel büszkélkedhet eddig a hódmezővásárhelyi világbajnokságon.​ 
*Női 100 méteres búvárúszás*
*1. Xu Huanshan (Kína)*
*2. Zu Baozhen (Kína)*
3. Margarita Artiusenko (Ukrajna)
_*..14. Nagy Dorottya (Magyarország)*_
_*..16. Kovács Zsófia (Magyarország)*_​ 
*Férfi 100 méteres uszonyos úszás*
*1. Pavel Kabanov (Oroszország)*
*2. Andrea Nava (Olaszország)*
*3. Cesare Fumarola (Olaszország)*
*..19. Kövy Bence (Magyarország)*
_*..27. Danyi Gábor (Magyarország)*_​ 
*Férfi 100 méteres uszonyos gyorsúszás*
*1. Alekszandr Ivanetsz (Oroszország)*
*2. Andrea Rampazzo (Olaszország)*
*3. Dmitrij Gavrilov (Fehéroroszország)*
*..5. Balog Gábor (Magyarország)*
_*..9. Keresztes Mátyás (Magyarország)*_​ 
*Női 800 méteres uszonyos úszás*
*1. Liu Jiao (Kína)*
*2. Iana Iana Trofymets (Ukrajna)*
*3. Vasilisa Kravcsuk (Oroszország)*
*..20. Ócsai Dorottya (Magyarország)*
_*..26. Szabó Lujza (Magyarország)*_​ 
*Férfi 400 méteres búvárúszás*
*1. Kanyó Dénes (Magyarország)*
*2. Yoon Youngjoohg (Korea)*
*3. Igor Saprykin (Oroszország) *
*5. Vilhelm Szilárd (Magyarország)*​ 

*Ezüstérmes az összetettben*​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Ha a sorozat rajtja előtt elé tesznek egy papírt, hogy másodikként végez a wakeboard Magyar Kupa női sorozatában, Körmendi Petra zokszó nélkül aláírta volna. Úgyhogy a Felix Promotion által képviselt sportoló most elégedett lehet, hiszen a hétvégén befejeződött a sorozat, s ő (junior korúként a felnőttek között) másodikként végzett Horváth Kinga mögött.*​ 

Ám mégsem felhőtlenül boldog, mert a sorozat múlt hét végi, záró futamán a kecskeméti magyar bajnokságon nem tudott rajthoz állni. Történt ugyanis, hogy a verseny hetében edzés közben zúzódásokat szenvedett a bal kezén és az orvos inkább pihenést javasolt.​ 
_„Feltett szándékom volt, hogy indulok az országos bajnokságon, de pénteken csúsztam egyet és éreztem, ez nem tett jót a bal kezemnek. Az orvos is melegen ajánlotta, hogy ne induljak, úgyhogy fájó szívvel bár, de a partról néztem a többiek versengését. Persze, néha elkapott az érzés, hogy az én körömben most ez vagy az történne, de az összetett második hely így is, úgy is megvolt, jobb, hogy nem kockáztattam. Szeptember elején ugyanis következik az Európa-bajnokság, amelyre jó lenne tökéletesen felépülni és száz százalékosan felkészülni”_ – mondta a „PeBi” becenévre hallgató versenyző.​ 
*Az orvosok azt javasolták, minimum egy hétig még pihentesse a kezét, de jövő héten Körmendi már újra edzésbe áll, mert augusztus 20-án Ausztriában lesz egy verseny, amelyen már szeretne ott lenni.*​ 

*Tótka Sándor: Jövőre még jobb leszek!*​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Bár elkiabálni vétek lenne, de egyre több jel mutat arra, hogy sok örömet szerezhet még a magyar szurkolóknak Tótka Sándor. A 2010-es év ifjúsági olimpiai bajnoka három érmet nyert a hétvégi korosztályos világbajnokságon, és mostantól teljes erővel a felnőtt MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokságra készül.*​ 
Egy rendes, jól nevelt, tisztelettudó és nagyon tehetséges vidéki srác – elsőre ez a kép alakul ki az emberben, ha szóba elegyedik Tótka Sándorral. A tavalyi ifjúsági olimpián ismerhette meg az ország a nevét, ahonnan aranyéremmel a nyakában jött haza. Utána kicsit elszállt – legalábbis így fogalmaz ő –, rengeteg gratulációt kapott, díjátadókra járt, így elhitte, hogy már nagy versenyző. Ősszel és télen lazábban vette az edzéseket, nem is tudott igazán a munkára koncentrálni. A mély gödörből azonban szerencsére tavasszal kikecmergett, és most már tudja, hogy irdatlan sokat kell még edzenie ahhoz, hogy valóban jó kajakos legyen.
Július közepén olyan jól ment a felnőtt országos bajnokságon, hogy a váltó tagjaként bekerült a MOL világbajnokságon induló magyar csapatba. A hétvégi ifjúsági vébén pedig három számban három érmet nyert: aranyat, ezüstöt és bronzot. 
„Az elutazás előtt sem titkoltam, hogy Németországban mindhárom számban dobogóra akarok állni, ez sikerült is, úgyhogy nagyon boldog vagyok– mesélte a két napos pihenőjét töltő 17 éves tehetség.
Mind a három döntőt vasárnap rendezték, így nagyon kemény napom volt. Ráadásul az időjárás sem kedvezett nekem, hiszen hideg, szeles, esős idő volt, miközben én a forró nyarat szeretem. 40-50 percenként követték egymást a középfutamok, illetve a döntők 200 egyesben és 200 párosban, alig-alig maradt időm a regenerálódásra. Egyesben megelőzött egy nálam idősebb és erősebb német srác, be kell vallanom, hogy az ezüsttel kicsit csalódott voltam. A páros döntőre viszont felszívtam magam és Hérics Dáviddal párban sikerült is győznünk– folytatta Tótka Sándor.
„Eddig minden a tervek szerint történik! Jól sikerült a felkészülés, a tavaszi edzőtáborozás, az első válogatón is jól mentem, és most megint összejött a győzelem. Egy kicsit megnyugodhatok, hiszen ezzel kvalifikáltam magam az év legfontosabb versenyeire. A felkészülés azonban ugyanolyan kemény marad, mint eddig volt. A cél egyértelmű: hazai közönség előtt aranyérmet szeretnék nyerni az augusztusi világbajnokságon.”
A magyar páros elképesztő fölénnyel, egy hajóhossz előnnyel nyerte a K-2 200 méteres döntőt. Egy magyar kenus edző viccesen meg is jegyezte Sanyinak, hogy utólag ki kellett volna zárni őket, mert szándékosan megalázták a mezőnyt. Az arany- és az ezüstérem mellé vasárnap délután még 500 méteren – holtfáradtan versenyezve – begyűjtött egy bronzot is Tótka Sándor, ezzel ő lett a magyar csapat legeredményesebb versenyzője Brandenburgban. Szégyenkezésre persze a többieknek sincs oka, sőt! 16 éremmel zárta az ifjúsági világbajnokságot a magyar válogatott, ami minden idők legjobb szereplése.
„Amikor Szolnokon, néhány nappal a 17. születésnapom előtt kiharcoltam, hogy bekerüljek a szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon induló magyar válogatottba, szinte el sem hittem, hogy ez megtörtént velem. Most pedig az ifjúsági olimpiai aranyérem mellé ifjúsági világbajnokságon is szereztem érmeket, fantasztikus ez a nyár"– mondta a gyomaendrődi kajakos.
„Nagyon várom már a szegedi világbajnokságot.
A két napos pihenő után kemény edzések következnek, aztán az utolsó napokban már együtt készülök a váltó, illetve a válogatott többi tagjával.​ 
*Óriási élmény lesz több tízezer magyar szurkoló előtt versenyezni. És most azt is megígérhetem, hogy nem lesz újabb, a tavalyihoz hasonló téli hullámvölgy. Jövőre még jobb leszek! – ígérte az augusztus 17-én kezdődő MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokság legfiatalabb magyar kajakosa.*​ 

*Miért éppen Gyurta Dániel mesterét támadják?*​ 




 

*Kár lenne vitatni, a magyar úszó- és vízilabda válogatott világbajnoki szereplése meglehetősen felemásra sikeredett. A vízilabdázók negyedik helye sem fedi az előzetes várakozásokat, de őket kritizálni, hovatovább a legnagyobb halálos bűnök egyike. Az úszóknál talán kicsit nagyobb a fogadókészség, így most ott tennék próbát.*
A sanghaji küldöttség egyértelműen legeredményesebb tagja a mellúszó Gyurta Dániel volt: fő számában, a 200 méteres mellúszásban szerzett aranyérmével óriási világsikert aratott. Talán erre is rá akart duplázni az egyik riporter, amikor bravúros győzelmét követően megkérdezte Gyurtát, nem akar-e edzőt cserélni?
A kiváltott döbbenet annál is nagyobb lehetett sokakban, mivel Gyurtát már – hol halkabban, hol hangosabban – évek óta le akarják választani évtizedes mesteréről, Széles Sándorról. Ám ami az athéni olimpiai ezüstérmet követő mély hullámvölgy idején (2005-2006-ban) még csak-csak elnézhető volt, az most, az ismételt világbajnoki elsőség perceiben több mint arcátlanság! Egyébként Gyurta - dicséretes módon - annak idején és most is hárította az alantas kísérleteket. 
Amikor azt mondom, kíváncsian várom a következő, sunyi bodicseket, egyben meg is kérdezném: miért nem teszik fel ezt a kérdést a „jó szándékú kérdezők” a fő számában 22. idővel kizuhant Cseh Lászlóval kapcsolatosan? Tévedés ne essék, sem Cseh Lászlóval, sem Turi Györggyel soha, egyetlen rossz szóváltásom nem volt. A megfelelő helyeken és időben mindig megadtam nekik a kijáró elismerést.
Most viszont tényleg megkérdezhetné bárki: nem fáradt el ez az edző-versenyző kapcsolat? Nem kellene esetleg másnak átvenni Turi Györgytől Cseh László felkészítését? S már hallom is az ellenkórust: miről beszél ez az ember? Hogy képzel el ilyen badarságot akár csak szóba is hozni?
Nos, az igazság mindig középen van. Lehet bírálni Szélest is, meg Turit is. Az adott helyzetben viszont Széles Sándor akkor sem támadható, ha vele szemben „civilben” bárkinek bármilyen kritikája, ellenvetése van.​ 
*A Széchy Tamás mellett két évtizedet lehúzott Széles ugyanis valamit nagyon tud. Az eredményei letagadhatatlanok, jelenleg ő a legeredményesebb magyar úszóedző.*​ 
Márpedig ha ez így van, akkor bárki másnak előbb neki lehet szegezni a kérdést, hogy ezt vagy azt az úszót nem akarja-e leadni? *A hiénáknak más prédát kell keresniük. Széles Sándor ugyanis jelenleg csak pozitív előjellel méltatható.*​ 
*Akkor is, ha ez sokaknak ezért-azért nem tetszik.*​


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Augusztus 4)

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról II.rész*

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról II.rész
*
*Csak keményen*







A gyerekek eleinte a faluban laktak, a Tél utcában egy kis házban. Zsíros néni reggel megetette a gyerkõcöket, akik aztán mehettek dolgozni, vitorlázni a telepre. A nyugati oldalon, az „irodával” szemben megépültek a hangárok, bennük a hajó- és felszereléstárolók, illetve az emeletes ágyas tömegszállások. *Aki már bekerült a Finn- vagy a Kalóz-szállásra, elismert vitorlázónak, versenyzõnek számított.* Reinhardt kaszárnyaszerû fegyelmet és rendet tartott, szigorú napirend szerinti foglalkozásokkal. *Szinte érdektelen volt, fúj-e a szél és mennyire, a meghirdetett edzésidõpontban menni kellett a vízre.* Kétféle szélerõ létezett a számára. Ha nem fújt semmi, azt gyenge hármasnak hívta, ha fetrengtek a fák, azt meg erõs hármasnak. És hát hogyan maradhatott volna el egyetlen edzés is hármas szélben?!
Nem kellett nekünk Gyuri bácsit szeretnünk, és az õ keménysége sem tette nehézzé az életet, mert csuda jó emberekkel voltunk körülvéve. Az edzõket, *Csermely Károlyt és Stéger Józsefet imádta mindenki*, és ha anyáskodásra volt valakinek szüksége, akkor Fekete Zoli bácsi felesége, Reinhardt titkárnõje, Nelli néni csicsergett körülötte. Kerkus, Cékus és a többi melós tisztes távolságot tartva dolgozott.
*1969-ben Vincz Tibor, majd egy évvel késõbb edzõnek Schirmer István* került az akkor már Velencei-tavi Vízi Sportiskolának nevezett egyesületbe.
Vincz Tibor – akit még ma is megtalálni a tónál, ahogy ereje és lehetõségei engedik – versenyzõnek jött Agárdra, ám 1970-ben Reinhardt jobbkeze, mûszaki vezetõje lett. Kedélyes, humoros stílusát mi kedveltük, határozottsága, szaktudása pedig az épülés gördülékenységét segítette. Erre szükség is volt, mert a hetvenes évek a létesítmények hatalmas bõvülését is hozták.
*A Velencei-tó holt víz, tehát állandóan kotorni, karbantartani szükséges.* Springer Ferenc a vitorlások mellett evezõsökkel és kajak-kenusokkal bõvülõ vízi sportiskolával foglalkozott, és közben gondja volt az egész tó és környékének fejlesztésére is. Abban a korban, az egypárti szocialista diktatúrában ez úgy mûködhetett, hogy naponta akár kétszer is Budapestre autózott az ilyen-olyan minisztériumokba az elvtársakkal gazsulálni. Akkoriban nem „nokiásdobozokkal” operáltak, de bizony került egy-két jó kis telek a tó körül a megfelelõ embereknek. Ezt a kapcsolati tõkét viszont Springer nem a saját gazdagodására használta fel.* Kiépítették a partot, megoldották, hogy a szennyvíz ne kerüljön vissza a tóba. A vízpótlás érdekében megépültek a víztározók, a versenypályán fogyott a nádas, egyre nagyobb lett a Nagy Tisztás.* A kitermelt, kikotort iszap pedig a vitorlástelep melletti mocsaras rész feltöltését szolgálta. Rövidesen beépíthetõ terület lett a mocsárból, és a hetvenes években sokszorosára nõttek a létesítmények. Elkészült az új, a réginél két-háromszor nagyobb vitorláskikötõ. A hetvenes években épültek sorra a klubházak: az Alba Regia és a Köfém (ma Sirály), illetve a sportiskola nagy épülete. A régi és az új kikötõ közötti placcon pedig a háromszintes sportszálló, illetve az akkor modern tornacsarnok, és az evezõsöket szolgáló tanmedence. 
*Vincz mûszaki vezetésével pedig a tó északkeleti csücskében megszületett az elsõ európai szabványoknak megfelelõ evezõspálya, amelynek csodájára jártak külföldrõl is.* Ma az is iszonyúan lepusztult állapotban van…


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Augusztus 5)

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról III.rész*

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról III.rész*

*A Reinhardt-módszer*





*Reinhardt György
* 
Miközben épültek, bõvültek a létesítmények, a szisztematikus munka a vitorláseredményekben is érvényesült. Sehol a Balatonon nem folyt ilyen alapos, rendszeres felkészülés, mint Gyuri bácsinál Agárdon, akit mi akkoriban egy rajzfilmszereplõ után egymás közt kezdtünk Gyumadárnak és röviden Gyunak nevezni.
*Reinhardt örökös harcban állt a balatoniakkal, és mindenképp le akarta gyõzni õket. *Szó, ami szó, kezdetben helyenként meglehetõs *lenézõen fogadták a balatoni versenyeken induló velencei-taviakat*. A mi tavunkat pedig egyesek – különösen, amikor már kaptak nálunk versenyen egy-két zakót – mind gyakrabban nevezték „rizsföldnek”. 

Gyu és az edzõk nem operáltak csodafegyverekkel. Rengeteget vitorláztunk és *„ketreceztünk”*. Ez egy igen egyszerû edzési módszer. *Egy aránylag kis területen elhelyezett hat-nyolc bója között kell a megszabott, bonyolult pályán vitorlázni, mindenféle hajónak együtt.* Ám ahogy elindulunk a bóják között, mindenkit elkap a versenyláz, és igyekszik megelõzni a közelében lévõket. Ezért iszonyúan figyel minden találkozásnál, bójavételnél. Igyekszik kihasználni minden lehetõséget, ideális íven kerülni a pályajelet, bedugni a hajó orrát a legkisebb résbe. Ettõl fejlõdik a hajóvezetés, a manõverkészség és a koncentrálás képessége. 

A másik varázseszköz pedig a *„diszkó” *volt. Reinhardt edzésen és versenyen is magánál tartott egy kis kazettás magnót, amire minden észrevételét azonnal rámondta. Ezt a hanganyagot este közösen meg kellett hallgatnunk, akár edzés, akár verseny után. Gyuri bácsi olykor éktelen hülyeségeket is rámondott a magnóra, és becsületére legyen mondva, ezeket akkor is lejátszotta, ha már maga is rájött a tévedésre. Persze mi pisszenni sem mertünk, nemhogy nevetni. *A „diszkó” azért volt varázseszköz, mert akaratlanul is újragondoltuk az aznap történteket, és ezzel szinte beégettük az agyunkba az éppen megszerzett tudást.*

Az erõs akaratnak, küzdésnek, szembenállásnak persze akadtak vadhajtásai. Például Agárdon Reinhardt idején tilos volt a sólyakocsi használatán gondolkodni is, mert az „bûnös balatoni találmány” volt – gondolom utálta volna a sólyakocsihalmokat nézni, amikor vízen vagyunk. Inkább olyan fa merülõsójákat építtetett a kikötõbe, amelyek közepére gumi görgõsort szereltek, és azon lehetett a hajót a gerincén a vízbe gurítani.


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról IV.rész*

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról IV.rész*

*Az aranykor*







A hetvenes évek elején-közepén elértünk az aranykorba. Elõször Molyban és Cadetban lettünk verhetetlenek a balatoniak számára, miközben egyre javultak a finnes eredmények is, és mindinkább domináltak a velencei-taviak a Magyarországra újonnan bekerült 470-esben is. Finnben a felnõttek között elõször Fodor Péter, alias Bögyölõ kezdte ostromolni a dobogós helyeket, juniorban Szentpéteri Zoltán (Capio), ifiben pedig Kardos Gyula lett elsõként válogatott a tóról. A 470-eseknél az ördögien jó hajóvezetõ Alb András, akit Taszilóként ismert mindenki Sipos Péterrel, a Füzi–Damokos kettõs, illetve kicsit késõbb a Zimmer-man–Kálmán páros szorongatta, majd gyakran el is verte a legjobb balatoniakat.
A nyolcvanas évek elejére még többen kerültünk az élmezõnyökbe, és Finnben vagy 470-esben is olykor négy-öt velencei-tavi hajó fért a legjobb hatba a bajnokságokon. Csak éppen nyerni nem sikerült soha, mert többnyire Almádiból a Fundák–Zalai csapat vagy Finnben Haán András vitte el az aranyérmeket. 
1984-ben tört meg a jég, amikor végre Tasziló nyert Somogyi (Soma) Tamással az oldalán 470-esben, én pedig Finnben.


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról V.rész*

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról V.rész*

*Reinhardt nélkül*







Sajnos ezt a sikert mindennek a kiváltója, Reinhardt György már nem ünnepelhette a Velencei-tavon. Akkor még nem halt meg, de már kirúgták élete fõmûvébõl. Nem volt szerethetõ ember, nem is törekedett erre. Én is csak most becsülöm ennyire, akkor persze hogy nem hiányzott. Vaskézzel vezette a sportiskolát, majd a fejlõdés idején a Velencei-tavi Létesítmények igazgatója is lett. Egyre több emberrel dolgozott, következésképpen egyre többen szabadultak volna tõle szívesen. 
Springer Ferenc nem csak pénzt szerzett a fejlesztésekhez, de politikai védõhálót is borított a telepre. Reinhardtnak nem kellett az országon uralkodó elvtársakkal kedélyeskedni. Ha kellett volna, biztos rég elveszti a pozícióját, merthogy beszólt volna valamit, az biztos. 
Amikor a Sportszálló elé a partra Vincz emberei felállították a nagy, tizenhat és fél méteres fõárbocot, és az évadnyitó ünnepségen Reinhardt felülre három és fél méteres magyar zászlót húzatott, az akkor kötelezõ vörösbõl pedig csak nyolcvan centiset, azt is lejjebb, akkor bizony kapott felülrõl a fejére. De ekkor Springer – bár az elvtársak véleményét nyilvánosan tolmácsolta – még védte az emberét. 
A nyolcvanas évek elején viszont már a telepen belül is támadták. Az utolsó éveiben derült ki, mennyire emberi és esendõ volt ez a kemény harcos. Beleszeretett egy evezõs edzõnõbe, ezáltal támadható és védetlen lett. A hiénák ezt azonnal kihasználták, bevádolták mindenhol, és a kákán is csomót keresve bírálták a munkáját. Végül Springer is kihátrált mögüle. Közölték, hogy választania kell. Vagy a sportiskola, vagy a létesítmények igazgatója maradhat csak. Õ nem végezhette volna a munkáját más stílusban, mint addig, tehát azt mondta, hogy vagy mindkettõ, vagy egyik sem. Ezt kihasználva eltávolították.
Életében még egyetlenegyszer jött le a telepre, Vincz Tibort meglátogatni. 1986-ban meghalt. Akkor még sokáig nem látszott, de vele halt a sportiskola és a sikerek is…


----------



## Goddessfreya (2011 Augusztus 7)

*4501-en úszták át a Balatont*

A szervezők tájékoztatása szerint pontosan 4501-en teljesítették a 29. Balaton-átúszást.

Annak fényében, hogy az erőpróbát idén többször is elhalasztották, és a végleges döntés a szombati lebonyolításról csak péntek délután született meg, Szántó László főszervező kellemes meglepetésként értékelte az indulói létszámot - mondta az MTI-nek Róth Ferenc, a Balaton-átúszás sajtófőnöke.

A vállalkozó kedvű sportembereket reggel hét órától várták a révfülöpi futballpályán, az első rajt valamivel nyolc óra előtt, az utolsó pedig 14 órakor zajlott. A résztvevőknek 5200 métert kellett teljesíteniük, 22 fokos vízben Révfülöp és Balatonboglár között. A leggyorsabban Ács Zsombor tempózott, ő 1:08 óra alatt tudta le a távot. 

Tavalyelőtt egy híján 9300-an vettek részt a Balaton-átúszáson, egy éve viszont a rossz idő miatt nem tudták megtartani a rendezvényt.


----------



## Goddessfreya (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Evezés: értékes helyezésekkel zártak a magyarok az ifjúsági vb-n*

Az angliai Etonban megrendezett ifjúsági evezős-világbajnokságon a magyarok kitettek magukért: egy 6., egy 7. és egy 9. hellyel zárták a vasárnap véget ért versenyt.

Négypárevezős számban a Mészáros Csongor, Matheisz József (Mohácsi Torna Egylet), Papp Gergely, Pétervári-Molnár Bendegúz (Budapest Evezős Egylet, edző: Molnár Zoltán) alkotta hajó egy orrlabdával maradt le az ötödik helyről, így végül világbajnoki 6. helyezést szerzett. A végig szoros viadalt a románok nyerték. A csapat idén az ifi Eb-bronzérem után immár egy vb-hatodik hellyel is büszkélkedhet.

A kormányos nélküli ketteseknél Vancsura Bendegúz és Csányi Péter (EDF-Démász Bajai SVSC, edző: Bartos Nándor) a táv felénél még hatodikak voltak, majd fantasztikus hajrával végül a harmadik helyen eveztek a célba, s ezzel összességében a kilencedik helyet szerezték meg.

A kétpárevezősök között az ifi Eb-ezüstérmes Kaszás Kornél (Győri Vízügy SEK), Bíró Márk (Szolnoki Főiskola-Tisza EE, edző: Kiss László) alkotta páros végig magabiztosan vezetve utasította maga mögé a mezőnyt, és a B-döntős győzelem összesítésben világbajnoki hetedik helyet ér. A futamban másodikként a hollandok, majd a belgák értek célba.

Jövőre az etoni pályán rendezik majd meg az olimpiai futamokat.


----------



## Goddessfreya (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Kajak-kenu: 94 ország jelentkezett a világbajnokságra*

Szerda éjfélig lehetett versenyzőket benevezni az augusztus 17-én kezdődő olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságra. A vártnál is több, 94 ország jelentkezett minden idők legnagyobb szabású kajak-kenu világversenyére. 

Lezárult a nevezés, túlzás nélkül állíthatjuk, hogy elképesztő mezőny áll majd rajthoz Szegeden. A legtöbben természetesen az olimpiai számokban indulnak a kvalifikációs világbajnokságon, amelyen 176 londoni kvóta talál majd gazdára.

„Még az utolsó pillanatokban is futott be nevezés, hihetetlen nagy mezőny lesz ott a Maty-éren – mondta a jelentkezések összesítése után Schmidt Gábor, a szervezőbizottság vezetője. Ugrásszerűen fejlődik a sportág nemzetközi szinten, érdekes, hogy ez leginkább a női indulók számán mérhető le.
A hölgyeknél K-1 200 méteren a legutolsó adatok szerint 55 nemzet indít el versenyzőt, ami elképesztően magas szám, ez néhány évvel ezelőtt még elképzelhetetlen lett volna. Azt azért mégsem jelenteném ki, hogy csak az olimpia számok népszerűek az indulók körében, például férfi K-1 500 méteren is 44 versenyző áll majd rajthoz.”

A szurkolók és a média részéről is hatalmas érdeklődés előzi meg a világbajnokságot. Az újságírók augusztus 10-ig jelentkezhetnek a versenyre, a szervezőbizottság eddig több mint 300 sajtóakkreditációt adott ki. Az A és a B lelátóra már elkeltek a jegyek, a szervezők arra számítanak, hogy a szombati és a vasárnapi versenynapon a C szektor is meg fog telni. Összesen 40.000 szurkolók várnak arra a három napra, amikor a döntő futamokat rendezik.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 8)

<!-- message --> 
*Vasárnap másodszor lesz Velencei Tóúszás*
2011. 08. 08. 07.33 

<RIGHT>







*A Budapest Sportiroda (BSI) vasárnap rendezi meg a 2. Sport24 Velencei Tóúszást, melyen vendégül látja a Vízipók Integrált Egyesület értelmi fogyatékos sportolóit is.*


*"Ők hosszú évek alatt tanulnak meg úszni, és amikor sikerül, megváltozik az életük is tőle - mondta BSI közleménye szerint Mattesz Csilla, az egyesület elnöke. - A sport rendszert visz a hétköznapjaikba, kitartásra neveli őket, segíti a fejlődésüket a tanulásban, az életben. Számunkra nagy eredmény, hogy nyílt vízben úszhatunk. Ez olyan önbizalmat ad ezeknek a gyerekeknek, hogy hetekig ebből élnek majd!"*


A viadalnak ahogy tavaly, úgy idén is a gárdonyi Sport Beach ad otthont, 1500 és 3000 méteres távokon lehet indulni.

*Az ország második legnagyobb természetes tavában nádasok és kis szigetek között vezet majd az úszók útja, a zavartalan haladás pedig tökéletesen biztosítva lesz, csónakok és vitorlások horgonyoznak az úszók mellett 30-50 méterenként.*​
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Kajak-kenu vb - Átadták a Maty-éri pályát*​ 
*<RIGHT>*
*Rekordidő alatt sikerült átépíteni Szegeden az olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságnak otthont adó, Nemzeti Kajak-kenu és Evezős Olimpiai Központot, amely hosszú évekig segítheti a magyar sportolók felkészülését.*​ 

A felújított létesítményt Vígh László, a kiemelt sportlétesítmény-fejlesztésekkel, sportberuházásokkal összefüggő kormányzati feladatok ellátásért felelős kormánybiztos, illetve Gyulay Zsolt, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság, egyszersmind a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség alelnöke adta át Szegeden.
„Az volt a célunk, hogy a felújított Nemzeti Kajak-kenu és Evezős Olimpiai Központot a világbajnokság után is a lehető legjobban ki tudjuk használni. További világversenyeket szeretnénk itt rendezni, a külföldi viadalokra pedig az eddiginél jobb körülmények között készülhetnek fel a magyar kajakosok és kenusok, sőt akár más sportágak képviselői is használhatják a létesítményt" – nyilatkozta Vígh László.
„Egy évvel ezelőtt derült ki, hogy Szeged rendezheti az olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságot. Mind a magyar kormány, mind pedig a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség nagyon gyorsan reagált, így ma egy nemzetközi szinten is kiemelkedő minőségű létesítményt adhattunk át. A fejlesztés maximálisan biztosítja a viadal professzionális megrendezését" – mondta Gyulay Zsolt.​

A központ, amelyet a szegedi vb rajtja előtt kilenc nappal adtak át, alig három hónap alatt újult meg kívül-belül, s az ország egyetlen, nemzetközi kajak-kenu és evezős versenyek rendezésére is alkalmas sportlétesítménye. Az átépítés során kiemelt szerepet kapott az akadálymentesítés, mivel a kajak-kenu világbajnokságon parasportolók számára is rendeznek futamokat. ​ 
*A fejlesztésre a kormány még ez év elején 450 millió forintot csoportosított át, ezen kívül mintegy 325 millió forinttal a vb megrendezését is támogatja.*​ 
*Az augusztus 17-én **kezdődő világbajnokságra 94 ország adta le jelentkezését, ez rekordnak számít a kajak-kenu sportág történetében.*​ 



*Kajak-kenu: 9 nap múlva kezdődik a vb*​ 

<RIGHT>
*



*​


*A magyar válogatott minden tagja egészséges, így a 48 tagú csapat zavartalanul készülhet a 9 nap múlva kezdődő olimpiai kvalifikációs MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokságra.*​ 
*Már csak 9 nap! *​

_Augusztus 17-én kezdődik Szegeden az olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokság. _
_A 48 tagú magyar válogatott minden tagja egészséges, így az esős napok elmúltával jó hangulatban készül a csapat a Maty-éri viadalra. _
_"Mindenki egészséges, zavartalan a felkészülés. Most már nem a mennyiségi, hanem a minőségi munkán van a hangsúly, azt is mondhatom, hogy a finomhangolást végezzük az edző kollégákkal. Egyelőre még nem együtt, egy helyszínen készül a csapat, hiszen vannak, akik Szegeden, mások Szolnokon vagy éppen Budapesten edzenek "– nyilatkozta Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány. _
_A londoni olimpiára 248 (158 férfi, 88 nő és 2 szabadkártyás sportoló) kajak-kenus versenyző szerezhet kvótát, a szegedi MOL Kajak-Kenu_
_világbajnokságon ezek közül 176 talál gazdára. A magyar válogatott ideális esetben 18 olimpiai kvótát gyűjthet, a férfi kajakosoknál ugyanis egy országból 8, a női kajakosoknál 6, a kenusoknál pedig 4 versenyző indulhat a londoni olimpián. _
_Közben folyamatosan érkeznek Magyarországra a külföldi csapatok. Például a japánok és a brazilok már Szegeden edzenek, a török válogatottat pedig hétfőre várja a szervezőbizottság. _​ 
_*A világbajnokságra 94 ország nevezett, több mint 1300 sportoló áll rajthoz Szegeden.*_​ 
*9 nappal a rajt előtt a világbajnokság sajtóirodája összegyűjtötte az eseménnyel kapcsolatos izgalmas, érdekes számadatokat:*

*1 éve volt a szervezőbizottságnak a felkészülésre *
*2 darab háborús aknagránát került el a pálya átépítése során *
*3 percenként indulnak a nézőket szállító buszok a döntők után *
*4 parasportoló szerepel a magyar válogatottban *
*7 kilométer kamerakábel szükséges a TV közvetítéshez *
*12 aranyérmet nyert 2006-ban Magyarország *
*21 HD kamera rögzíti az eseményeket *
*22 év a korkülönbség a legfiatalabb és a legrutinosabb magyar kajakos között *
*30 éves a Maty-éri pálya*
*36 számban osztanak érmeket*
*40 szállodában és panzióban alszanak a résztvevők*
*48 magyar induló*
*58 tonna betonacél kellett a Maty-éri felújításhoz*
*94 ország sportolói jelentkeztek*
*176 olimpiai kvóta sorsa dől el Szegeden*
*550 köbméter szemét keletkezik a vb idején*
*600 fős szervezőcsapat*
*1000 méter mobilkerítést telepítettek a rendezők*
*1300-nál is több versenyző indul*
*2000 akkreditált résztvevő és vendég*
*8000 liter üzemanyagot használnak el a szervezők autói*
*12500 adag ebédet esznek meg a versenyzők, a szervezők és az önkéntesek*
*19 000 darab tégla kellett a pálya átépítéséhez*
*20 000 liter vizet és üdítőt isznak meg a versenyzők*
*20 900 néző láthatja a döntőket a helyszínen*
*28 000 méter hosszú drótkötélhálózat tartja a bójákat a víz alatt*​ 

*1,7 - 1,8 millió, a világbajnoksággal kapcsolatos e-mailt küldtek egymásnak a szervezőbizottság tagjai egy év alatt*
*325 millió forinttal támogatta az állam a világbajnokság rendezését*​ 



*Értékes helyezésekkel zártak a magyarok az ifjúsági világbajnokságon*​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Az angliai Etonban megrendezett ifjúsági evezős világbajnokságon a magyarok kitettek magukért: egy 6., egy 7., és egy 9. hellyel zárták a vasárnap véget ért világversenyt.*​ 
Négypárevezős számban a Mészáros Csongor, Matheisz József (Mohácsi Torna Egylet), Papp Gergely, Pétervári-Molnár Bendegúz (Budapest Evezős Egylet, edző: Molnár Zoltán) alkotta hajó egy orrlabdával maradt le az ötödik helyről, így végül világbajnoki 6. helyezést szereztek. 
A végig szoros versenyt a románok nyerték. A csapat idén az ifi Eb-bronzérem után egy vb-hatodik hellyel büszkélkedhet.
A kormányos nélküli kettes versenyszámban Vancsura Bendegúz és Csányi Péter (EDF-Démász Bajai SVSC, edző: Bartos Nándor) a táv felénél még hatodik, majd fantasztikus hajrával végül a harmadik helyen eveztek a célba, ezzel összességében a kilencedik helyet szerezték meg.​ 
*A kétpárevezősök között az ifi Eb-ezüstérmes Kaszás Kornél (Győri Vízügy SEK), Bíró Márk (Szolnoki Főiskola-Tisza EE,* *edző: Kiss László) alkotta páros végig magabiztosan vezetve utasította maga mögé a mezőnyt, a B döntőben győztek, ami összesítésben világbajnoki hetedik helyet ér. A futamban másodikként a hollandok, majd a belgák értek célba.*​ 







*Igenis van Kiss Gergő ügy*
2011. 08. 09. 06.18 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Kellemes, jó hangulatú a Duna TV „Klubszoba” című műsora, amelynek legutóbbi adását vasárnap este láthattuk. Az asztalnál ülő négy egyéniség a sportkedvelők örömére elég sokáig taglalta az aktuális sporteseményeket, illetve azok magyar vonatkozásait. Természetesen a sanghaji vizes Vb kiemelt témát jelentett.*​ 
Ez eddig rendben is lenne, hiszen reményeink szerint a sport – az átlag embereké és a világszinten teljesítőké egyaránt – a közeli években ismét nagyobb teret és hangot kap majd. Más kérdés, hogy a téma fontosabbá válásához egyre felkészültebb megszólalókra is szükség van, mert különben a dolog esetenként a visszájára is fordulhat.
Ez történt ez alkalommal is. Az egyik vendég - Aczél Petra kommunikációs kutató, szemben például a sportos vénával rendelkező, s ennek megfelelően érdemben is hozzászólni képes Nagy Bandó Andrással - ugyanis nyilvánvalóan nem rendelkezett azokkal az ismeretekkel, amelyekre szükség lett volna ahhoz, hogy érdemben megnyilvánulhasson. Nos, a kedves hölgyet ez szemmel láthatóan nem zavarta abban, hogy „ad acta” kijelentéseket is eleresszen. A legjobb példa erre az, amikor így szólt: „Úgy gondolom, nincs Kiss Gergő ügy!” 
Nos, ezzel a kinyilatkoztatással szemben is megkockáztatom: Kiss Gergő ügy igenis van, vagy a történtek ismeretében legalábbis lennie kellene. Az ugyanis nem elintézési mód, ahogy Kiss László szövetségi kapitány egyoldalúan kijelentette: *„Kiss Gergő ügy márpedig nincsen”. *Ez az ellentmondást nem tűrő hangvétel ugyanis a Kádár-korszakra emlékezteti az embereket, amikor ennyivel tényleg el lehetett egyszer, s mindenkorra dönteni a dolgokat.​ 
*Az akkor kapcsolódott következményekről most ne is beszéljünk. Annál is inkább ne, mert hála Istennek, ma mégsem ez az egyedüli elintézési módja a történteknek. Némi optimizmussal abban is bizakodni merészelek, hogy erre előbb-utóbb még a Magyar Úszó Szövetségben is rá fognak jönni.*​ 


*"SOS gyermekek újra a fedélzeten" *
2011. 08. 09. 09.36 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*2011. augusztus 18-án Balatonfüreden 11 órakor negyedik alkalommal kerül megrendezésre az SOS Gyermekfalu vitorlás bajnokság, melyen mintegy 200 fő SOS Gyermekfaluban felnövő gyermek és fiatal juthat el a Balatonra és élheti át a vitorlázás örömét a vitorlástársadalom példanélküli, önkéntes összefogásának köszönhetően. Vendégként hajóra száll és fellépéssel is meglepi a gyerekeket Koós János táncdalénekes.*​ 
A gyerekek az összes magyarországi SOS intézményből - Battonyáról, Kecskemétről, Kőszegről, Séből, Lajosmizséről és Szegedről - érkeznek. Az idén sok olyan új gyermek is érkezik, akik most először vehetnek részt ezen a különleges programon. 
Elkíséri őket az esemény ötletadója, az SOS Gyermekfalu jótékonysági nagykövete, Barabás Éva műsorvezető is, aki már 2002 óta követi szoros figyelemmel az itt nevelkedő gyermekek sorsát. "Látom a vitorlázó társadalomban azokat az embereket, akik a legkisebb hajóval kezdték, ott nőttek fel a nádasban, akár a Tüskevárban. Természetszerető, szabadságot kedvelő, nyitott emberekké válnak. A sportot gyerekkorban kell elkezdeni, mert akkor az izmok egy életre szólóan emlékezni fognak erre, de igazából soha nem késő" - osztja meg Évi.
Az idei vitorlásnap az ERSTE Banknak köszönhetően valósul meg, akik már hosszú évek óta, elkötelezett támogatója az SOS Gyermekfalvakban felnövő gyermekeknek. A rendezvény további támogatói: Concorde Értékpapír Zrt., Korn/Ferry International Kft és a Tecon SE.
A rendezvény főszervezője, Bakóczy Kálmán, a 40-es cirkáló osztály tizenhatszoros magyar bajnoka, évek óta fáradhatatlanul segíti az SOS gyerekeket, legyen szó nyári munkáról, hétvégi programról, vagy akár tengeri bajnokságról. A példa nélküli esemény mintegy 60, önként jelentkező vitorlás hajó részvételével valósul meg. A versenypálya a Balatonfüred előtti vízterület lesz a Tihanyi apátság alatt. A gyerekek a Balaton legszebb hajóin, a Tramontanán, a Siroccón, a Nemere II-n és a Tabun élvezhetik a verseny izgalmait.​ 
*Időpont: 2010. augusztus 18., csütörtök, 11 óra.*​ 

*Helyszín: Balatonfüredi Edzőtábor és Vitorláskikötő, 8230 Balatonfüred, Zákonyi F. u. 8., Halászkert étteremmel szemben.*​ 
*PROGRAM: 11.00 érkezés; 12.00 - 15.00 pályaverseny;15.30 ebéd; 16.00 - 17.00 díjkiosztó*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 10)

*Még 8 nap: Négy magyar indul a paraszámokban





* 


*Meglehetősen friss szakág a kajak-kenu világbajnokságok történetében a parakenu. A fogyatékkal élő sportolók először a 2009-es dartmouth-i világbajnokságon mérhették össze tudásukat, akkor bemutató szám volt a parakenu, egy esztendővel később Poznanban azonban már teljes jogú világbajnoki résztvevőként szerepeltek a programban.


Az augusztus 17-én kezdődő MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokságon négy magyar versenyzőért szoríthatunk.


A parakenu számok előfutamait a világbajnokság nyitónapján, vagyis szerdán délután, a döntőket pedig csütörtök délután rendezik.

A magyar indulók:

K-1 LTA 200 m Pál Bence

K-1 TA 200 m Szabó Sándor

NK-1 TA 200 m Kajdi Katalin

V-1 TA 200 m Szabó Sándor

V-1 LTA 200 m Rigó Imre

*​*
*
*Földkörüli vitorlázótúra a környezettudatosság jegyében*








*Kevesebb mint 80 liter üzemanyag felhasználásával, 540 nap alatt tervezi körbehajózni a Földet két kalandvágyó magyar sportember.*


A "80 liter alatt a Föld körül" elnevezésű projekt szervezőinek keddi sajtótájékoztatóján a 44 éves Blaskovich Ákos és az 50 esztendős Csák Attila elmondta, hogy a Tempest nevet viselő, 43 láb hosszú vitorlásukkal szeptember 11-én, a horvátországi Primosten kikötőjéből vágnak neki a különleges útnak. Az út során a minimális mennyiségű hagyományos üzemanyagon kívül a modern technika – napelemek, szélkerék és speciális akkumulátorok – segítségével kizárólag megújuló energiaforrásokat kívánnak felhasználni. 
Terveik szerint az Egyenlítő mellett haladva, 45 ezer kilométert teljesítve, 2013. március 15-én érkeznek majd vissza kiinduló állomásukra.
A két vitorlázó célja, hogy világkörüli hajóútjuk során az alternatív energiák felhasználásával a környezettudatos gondolkodásra és a Föld energiakészletének megóvására hívják fel a figyelmet. Mint elmondták, a nap- és a szélenergia ugyanis nemcsak a hajózás során, hanem a hétköznapi életben is széles körben alkalmazható. 
„A kikötőkbe való behajózáskor és például a Panama-csatornánál előírás a motor használata, konkrét számítások viszont még nem készültek arra vonatkozóan, hogy minimum hány liter üzemanyag felhasználásával lehet megkerülni a Földet” – mondta Blaskovich Ákos, aki hozzátette, emiatt nem kell szó szerint érteni azt, hogy csak 80 liter – egyébként biodiesel – üzemanyagot használnak majd fel az út során. Hangsúlyozta: a lényeg az, hogy a lehető legkevesebbet fogyasszák el, s a legkisebb mértékben károsítsák a környezetet. A páros távlati célja, hogy a sikeres túrát követően nemzetközi szintre emeljék a projektet, mégpedig egy energiatudatos vitorlásverseny formájában.
Blaskovich Ákos és Csák Attila unokatestvérek, korábban az Eliot kategóriában két magyar bajnoki címet is szereztek vitorlázásban, s immár három éve készülnek rendhagyó hajóútra. Középkategóriás óceánjáró hajójuk átalakítását és felújítását maguk végeztek, a munkálatok eddig közel 30 ezer euróba (275 Ft/eurós árfolyamon 8 millió 250 ezer forintba) kerültek. Az indulás után már nem terveznek komolyabb költségeket, Csák Attila elmondása szerint többnyire tengerből kifogott halakat esznek majd, így ő maga például havi 400 euró költőpénzt visz magával. A két, egyformán négygyermekes édesapa úgy tervezi, hogy túrájuk során 50-60 alkalommal kötnek majd ki, s néhány ilyen alkalommal családjukkal is találkoznak majd. 

*A két sportember más sportágakban is jeleskedett már. Blaskovich Ákos 2008-ban részt vett a Budapest-Bamako Ralin, Csák Attila pedig tőrvívásban idén szenior Európa-bajnokságot nyert.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 10)

*Kajak-kenu vb - Mórahalmon adottak a feltételek a pihenéshez*


<RIGHT> 



*


Az olimpiai és világbajnok kenus Vajda Attila szerint minden feltétel adott Mórahalmon ahhoz, hogy az utolsó edzések, illetve majd a versenyek között regenerálódjanak a szegedi világbajnokság magyar résztvevői.

*​*
*Nógrádi Zoltán polgármester szerdán, sajtótájékoztatón számolt be arról, hogy a homokháti kisváros látja vendégül a magyar válogatottat a jövő szerdán kezdődő MOL kajak-kenu vb idején. 
A magyar sportolók mellett Mórahalom áprilisban nyílt négycsillagos szállodájában, a Hotel Colosseumban lakik majd az osztrák és a svéd válogatott és itt fog étkezni a finn csapat is - tette hozzá a városvezető.
*Bár a 48 fős magyar válogatott tagjai csupán jövő kedden költöznek be a szállodába, Vajda Attila, az EDF Démász Szeged olimpiai aranyérmese már napok óta élvezi a hotel munkatársainak vendégszeretetét. A kenus kiemelte, a szállodában - a szövetség orvosi csapatának iránymutatása alapján - külön menü készül a sportolók számára.
* Horváth Gábor, a szegedi egyesület világbajnok kenusa elmondta, a felkészülés utolsó fázisához értek, most már a pihenésre helyezik a hangsúlyt. A teljes magyar csapat azt szeretné, hogy a hazai közönség előtt nagyszerű eredményt érjenek el, ezért minden momentum számít. Így az is, hogy míg Szeged központjából - a városban folyó építkezések miatt - mintegy fél óra alatt lehet kiérni a Maty-érre, addig Mórahalomról legfeljebb negyed órát kell autózni a pályáig.


*A kajak-kenu világbajnoksággal szinte egy időben nemzetközi tájfutóversenyt is rendeznek a hatezer lakosú Mórahalmon és környékén. A Homokhát Hungária Kupára húsz ország 1500 versenyzőjét várják – közölte a polgármester a sajtótájékoztatón.

*​*
*​


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Augusztus 11)

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról VI.rész*

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról VI.rész*

*Pusztulás a lendület mögött*







A nyolcvanas évek végén és a kilencvenes évek elején még kevés jel mutatta, hogy vége az aranykornak. A*VVSI*-ben felnõtt vitorlázók eredményei, ha lehet, még tovább javultak. *Litkey Farkas és Botond, Nyári Gyula és Zsolt, Szilvássy Attila magyar bajnoki címeket és nemzetközi sikereket is szállítottak. *Számtalan versenyzõ lett *olimpikon*, mögöttük pedig ott jöttek az újabbak, a feltörekvõ fiatalok is egyre magabiztosabban. A magyar vitorlázás legeredményesebb versenyzõi között *ma rengeteg olyat találunk, akinek velencei-taviak a gyökerei.*
A pusztulás szervezeti szinten indult el, de a versenyzõk eredményei ezt sokáig eltakarták. 
Az elmúlt húsz évben számos igazgató váltotta egymást a Velencei-tavi Létesítmények élén a tulajdonos Fejér megyei önkormányzat által kinevezetten. Általában semmilyen hajós gyökerük, affinitásuk nem volt. (Egyetlen kivétel ilyen szempontból Sipos Bea volt, ám már õt is leváltották.)
A mind nagyobb anyagi gondokkal küszködõ fenntartó több lépésben jelzáloghitelekkel terhelte az ingatlanokat, ám a kölcsönöknek csak apró, még a fenntartásra is kevés töredéke jutott és jut a sporttevékenységre és a valaha virágzó létesítményekre. Azok ma lepukkadt állapotban mindinkább kihasználatlanul állnak és romlanak.
Az idõközben *két részre bomlott Velencei-tavi Vízi Sportiskola (VVSI és VVSI SC)* még létezik, de persze csak árnyéka egykori önmagának. Az ország valaha legeredményesebb utánpótlás-nevelõje a* 2010-es egyesületi eredményességi rangsorban mindössze 42-49*. lett… 
Nyaranta most is indulnak vitorlástáborok és érkeznek fiatalok megtanulni a vitorlázás fortélyait. De a VVSI költségvetése nem engedi meg, hogy ezt maga szervezze, sem azt, hogy saját edzõkkel és hajóparkkal dolgozzon. Idén is lesz kilenc kezdõ tábor, amelyeket az évek óta itt egyéni vállalkozóként fiatalokkal foglalkozók szerveznek. *Kondor Éva vezetésével négy, Balogh „Öpi” Lászlóéval öt kezdõ tábor indul*. Az itt feltûnõ tehetségeknek aztán õsszel már a VVSI hajóival ún. „átülõs” tábort tart Hegedûs Léna, és a sportiskolát vezetõ Horlay Béla. Ám a versenyzéshez kedvet kapott 10-15 gyerekbõl végül alig maradnak néhányan, mert *elõbb-utóbb a jobb körülményekkel bíró balatoni klubokhoz vándorolnak.*


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Augusztus 11)

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról VII.rész*

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról VII.rész*

*Fénysugarak*







A katasztrofális létesítményi helyzet, és az ingatlan helyzetébõl fakadó állandó létbizonytalanság mellett is vannak még pozitívumok. Az egyik a területen belül, a másik kívül. 
Az egyik *Sipos Péternek* köszönhetõ, aki a lehetetlen körülmények ellenére évtizedek óta nem csak egyszerûen fenntartja és üzemelteti az* Alba Regia klubot*, de kifejezetten pezsgõ versenyéletet tart fenn. Peti elsõsorban finnes és az õ szívós, kitartó munkájának köszönhetõ, hogy az *olimpiai Finn osztály legnépesebb mezõnyöket felvonultató magyar versenyei a Velencei-tavon vannak*. Ha a telepre keveredik egy Finnbe való méretû ember, könnyen lehet, hogy Péter egy hajót tuszkol alá és kizavarja a vízre. A szerencsés szerencsétlen pedig rövidesen azt veszi észre, hogy edzeni jár, és alig várja a következõ versenyt, csak jöhessen. Persze *Sipi 1970 óta vitorlázik a tavon, a vitorlázás szeretetét és a munkamorált Reinhardt Györgytõl tanulta.*
A másik üdítõ elem a régi telepen kívül mûködik. Az egykori személyforgalmi kikötõben épült néhány éve egy új klubház. 
Idén végre – három év jogi huzavona után – beköltözhetett a jogos tulajdonos, Rutai István egyesülete. A *Yacht Klub Agárdot* így immár a *Tihanyi Hajós Egylet* mûködteti. A telepen fiatal, ambiciózus edzõk – Majthényi Zsombor, Sipos Bence és Tímás Péter – dolgoznak a tehetséges versenyzõkkel, a VVSI-nél sokkal jobb lehetõségeket biztosítva számukra.


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Augusztus 11)

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról VIII.rész*

*Ruják István a Velencei-tó vitorlásvilágáról VIII.rész*

*Van-e jövõ?*







*Lennie kell, mert a Velencei-tó olyan, mintha kifejezetten utánpótlásképzésre találták volna ki. A nádasokkal határolt szabad, ám nem végtelen, barátságos vízterületekre bátrabban merészkednek a kezdõk, ami gyerekek oktatására ideális.* A menõbbeknek pedig a Budapesthez való közelség a nagy érték, hiszen ma is nagyon sokan onnan jönnek. A gyors elérhetõség sokkal több, gyakoribb edzéslehetõséget jelent. A helyi koncentráltság miatt pedig többen edzhetnek együtt, amitõl a munka hatékonyabb lehet.
A régi létesítmények felújításához, modernizálásához rengeteg pénz és energia szükséges. Ez jelenleg nehezen teremthetõ elõ, még uniós pályázatok útján is. Ám ahhoz, hogy érdemes legyen fejleszteni, elõször az ingatlanok helyzetét kéne megbízhatóan és fõleg hosszú távra rendezni. Hiszen, ha egy kényszerhelyzetben lévõ, szegény tulajdonos birtokolja a leterhelt ingatlanokat, akkor bármikor jöhet egy „jó” kis befektetõ, aki szívesen megszabadítja a tulajt a terhektõl, elvállalva egy „sportlétesítmény” felépítését. Legfeljebb aztán abban csak mutatóban, a minimálisan szükséges mértékben lesz hajótároló a wellness-fitnesz-kaszinó mellett…
Pedig inkább kéne ide egy a mai kornak megfelelõ sporttelep, olyan módon, eredményesen mûködtetve, hogy arra még Reinhardt György maximalista szelleme is elégedetten tekinthessen…


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 12)

*Még 6 nap: Éremesély K-2 1000 méteren és négyesben is*​ 



 

*Tizennyolc magyar férfi kajakos áll rajthoz augusztus 17. és 21. között a szegedi MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokságon. A hazai szurkolók több éremesélyes egységnek szoríthatnak, dobogóra lehet várni K-2 1000 méteren Dombi Rudolfot és Kökény Rolandot, no és férfi négyesünket is.*​ 
Tizennyolc magyar férfi kajakos áll rajthoz augusztus 17. és 21. között a szegedi MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokságon. A hazai szurkolók több éremesélyes egységnek szoríthatnak, dobogóra lehet várni K-2 1000 méteren Dombi Rudolfot és Kökény Rolandot, no és férfi négyesünket is. 
Jól sült el a belgrádi Európa-bajnokság a K-2 1000 méteren szereplő Dombi Rudolf és Kökény Roland számára. A kontinensviadal előtt alig pár héttel alakult egység az előkelő harmadik helyet szerezte meg a szerb fővárosban, ami mindkettőjük számára meggyőző érv volt arra, hogy van értelme a folytatásnak. Dombi az első válogatót követően szóba került a négyes tagjaként is, ám a racicei Világkupa után a páros mellé tette le a voksát. Hogy mi a helyzet velük most, egy héttel a világbajnoki rajt előtt? 
„Hát remélem jó a forma – mondta Dombi Rudolf. – Az Európa-bajnokság óta rengeteget edzettünk, sokat gyakoroltuk az irammenést, hiszen Belgrádban úgy éreztük, azon van mit javítani. Most elég fáradtak vagyunk, de végre elérkezett a pihenés, töltődés ideje. Már a minőség van előtérben, formát időzítünk, és reméljük minden jól kijön, és menni fog a hajó. Az edzésen elért idők biztatóak ez ügyben. Kaptunk egy új hajót is, kipróbáltuk, de maradunk a jól beváltnál. Az összhang remek, és tényleg jó érzés így dolgozni, bízom a jó szereplésben.” 
Hasonlóan vélekedik Vereckei Ákos is, aki Kammerer Zoltán, Kucsera Gábor és Boros Gergely társaságában a négyesben kísérli meg az éremszerzést. A magyar hajó Belgrádban egy rendkívül szoros befutóban lett negyedik, Szegeden mindenképpen szeretnének előrelépni a versenyzők. „Úgy érzem, sokkal jobbak vagyunk, mint a belgrádi Európa-bajnokság előtt – vélekedett Vereckei Ákos. - Hatalmas erő van ebben az egységben, amit Zolinak kell elöl kezelni, és ez nem kis feladat. Technikailag tökéletesen jók vagyunk, az erővel sincs gond, most már csak fejben kell felépíteni a pályát, kidolgozni a taktikát. Véleményem szerint az első 250 méter kulcsfontosságú lehet, és a cél, hogy biztosan tudjuk a 2:48-at, amely idővel ki lehet ugrani ebből a rendkívül sűrű mezőnyből.” 
Ha már a sűrű mezőnyt említjük, nem lesz egyszerű dolga Molnár Péternek sem K-1 200 méteren. A fiatal sprinter a kontinensviadalon ezüstérmet szerzett, és bár nagyon jó formában van, ezen a távon tényleg nüanszok döntenek majd a helyezések sorsáról.​ 
*A férfi kajak szakágban hat újoncot avat a magyar csapat: Kugler Attila (K-1 500 m), Dombvári Bence (K-1 1000 m), Paumann Dániel (K-1 5000 m), Tóth Dávid (K-2 500 m), Kulifai Tamás (K-2 500 m) és Tótka Sándor (váltó 4x200 m) számára a szegedi lesz az első világbajnokság. Érdekesség, hogy a K-2 200 méteren Sík Mártonnal induló Beé István és Tótka Sándor között 22 év a korkülönbség.*​ 
*Férfi kajak *
*A magyar indulók.*​ 
*K-1. 200 m (1-8. hely ad olimpiai kvótát): Molnár Péter.*​ 
_*500 m: Kugler Attila.*_​ 
_*1000 m (1-8. hely ad olimpiai kvótát, illetve az 1-7. hely, ha angol versenyző a férfi kajak szakág 5 száma közül egyikben sem szerez kvótát): Dombvári Bence.*_​ 
_*5000 m: Paumann Dániel*_​ 
*K-2. 200 m (1-6. hely ad olimpiai kvótát) : Sík Márton, Beé István.*​ 
_*500 m: Tóth Dávid, Kulifai Tamás.*_​ 
_*1000 m (1-6. hely ad olimpiai kvótát): Dombi Rudolf, Kökény Roland*_​ 
*K-4. 1000 m (1-8. hely ad olimpiai kvótát): Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos, Kucsera Gábor, Boros Gergely *
*Váltó 4x200 m: Dudás Miklós, Gyertyános Gergely, Tótka Sándor, Kadler Viktor *​ 

*Kajak-kenu vb - Veres Zoltán showja zárja a világbajnokságot*​ 



 

*Az augusztus 20-i budapesti ünnepség után egy nappal, a kajak-kenu világbajnokság utolsó vasárnapi döntőjét követően a szegedi Maty-éri pálya felett tart bemutatót Veres Zoltán műrepülő Európa-bajnok.*​ 

"A versenynap végén érkezem meg a Maty-éri nézők fölé, és remélem, hogy egy elégedett közönség előtt repülhetek - nyilatkozta Veres a Nemzeti Sportszövetség (NSSZ) sajtószolgálatának. - A vb-érmeken kívül a londoni kvótákért is harcolni fognak legjobb kajakosaink, kenusaink, és remélhetőleg, amire én megkezdem programomat, addigra már a magyar válogatott teljesítette az elvárásokat."​ 
*A műrepülő augusztus 20-án a budapesti légiparádén repül majd bemutatót.*​ 

*"Az a légiparádé, amelyet Budapesten, augusztus 20-án láthat a nagyérdemű, eltér a korábbi évek gyakorlatától. Idén a magyar aviatika kiválóságait láthatjuk majd a levegőben, történelmi gépeket, mint a LI-2-es, a Cimbora, vagy a Po-2-es, és a hazai állami, illetve polgári üzemeltetők szinte teljes palettája bemutatkozik olyan kötelékekben, amelyeket együtt ritkán láthat az ember"* - mondta Veres.​ 

*Megtartják szombaton a Velencei Tóúszást*​ 



 

*Az eredeti terveknek megfelelően a Budapest Sportiroda (BSI) - a meteorológiai szakvélemények alapján - szombaton megrendezi a 2. Sport24 Velencei Tóúszást.*​ 

A viadalnak, ahogy tavaly, úgy idén is a gárdonyi Sport Beach ad otthont, 1500 és 3000 méteres távokon lehet indulni.​ 

*Az ország második legnagyobb természetes tavában nádasok és kis szigetek között vezet majd az úszók útja, a zavartalan haladás pedig tökéletesen biztosítva lesz, csónakok és vitorlások horgonyoznak az úszók mellett 30-50 méterenként.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 13)

*Kajak-kenu: Kovács Kati harmincszoros világbajnok lehet.*








*Küszöbön áll a kajakkirálynő újabb csúcsdöntése, hiszen Kovács Katalint egyetlen győzelem választja el harmincadik világbajnoki aranyérmétől. Az aranylány szerint a magyar nők akár az összes vb-címet elhozhatják.*


" Annyi a teendő, hogy nem is gondolok az olimpiára, csak a vb-re " – avatta be húzós mindennapjaiba rajongóit a kajakblogon Kovács Katalin, aki Szegeden újabb sportági csúcsot ostromol: a Maty-éren megszerezheti harmincadik világbajnoki címét és még néhányat, ugyanis a júniusi Európa-bajnokságon elért három aranyából kiindulva több számban is abszolút favorit. Szegeden négyszer ül hajóba: az olimpiai számok közül 500 méteres párosban Csipes Tamarával, ugyanezen a távon négyesben Szabó Gabriellával, Kozák Danutával és Benedek Dalmával alkot csapatot, a két nem olimpiai számban, 200 méteres párosban Kozák, míg a négyszer 200-as egyes váltóban Kozák mellett Paksy Tímea és Vad Ninetta lesz a váltó tagja.
El sem tudta képzelni, hogy nem Janiccsal indul.
„Úgy érzem, a kilenc női számból akár mind a kilencet megnyerhetjük, de a dobogóra biztos, hogy valamennyi magyar hajó kajakosa felállhat. Látom, hogy mindenki nagyon készül” – írta a blogon a válogatottról. 
A szegedi vb-n ráadásul olimpiai indulási jogot is lehet szerezni, ezért az idei kiemelten fontos verseny lesz. A vb-n szerzett kvalifikáció azonban hajót és nemzetet illet, nem pedig versenyzőt, vagyis elképzelhető, hogy nem az indul az olimpián, aki a kvótát kiharcolta. Speciel még Kovács sem tudja, hogy Londonban kivel és melyik számban áll majd rajthoz.
„Ha egy éve azt mondja valaki, hogy nem Janics Natasával megyek párost a szegedi vb-n, biztosan kinevettem volna. Ő azonban szeptemberre babát vár, így most Csipes Tamarával indulok. Lehetetlen megmondani, hogy jövőre ki melyik számban indul. Egyelőre az a legfontosabb, hogy a vb-n minden jól alakuljon” – fogalmazott.
Tíz éremnél is többet akar a kapitány

A magyar válogatott egyetlen kivétellel egészséges, a 48 tagú csapat Vajda Attila megfázását leszámítva zavartalanul készül a Maty-éri vb-re. 
„A finomhangolást végezzük. Egyelőre még nem együtt, egy helyszínen készül a csapat, hiszen vannak, akik Szegeden, mások Szolnokon vagy éppen Budapesten edzenek” – nyilatkozta Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány a szövetség honlapján. 
A magyar válogatott tagjai csak a világbajnokság előtti napon, augusztus 16-án költöznek egy mórahalmi szállodába. Storcz választása azért esett a Maty-értől néhány kilométerre fekvő településre, mert így a szegedi nyüzsgéstől távol, nyugodt körülmények között lakhatnak a versenyzők.

„Nem változott a célkitűzés, szeretném, ha tíz éremnél többet nyernénk. Mégsem ez, hanem az olimpiai kvóták megszerzése az elsődleges feladat” – tette hozzá a szövetségi kapitány.

*Szegeden fokozódik a nemzetközi helyzet*
*A londoni olimpiára összesen 248 (158 férfi, 88 nő és 2 szabadkártyás) kajak-kenus szerezhet kvótát; a szegedi vb-n 176 kvalifikáció talál gazdára. A magyar válogatott ideális esetben 18 kvótát gyűjthet, egy országból ugyanis nyolc férfi, hat női kajakos és négy kenus indulhat az ötkarikás versenyen.*
* A japánok, a törökök és a brazilok már Szegeden edzenek, a vb-t pedig soha nem látott érdeklődés övezi: 94 ország nevezett, több mint 1300 sportoló ül hajóba*



*Kammerer Zoltánék fesztelenül készülnek a VB-re*








*Kozák Danuta és Kammerer Zoltán a világversenyek rutinos és állandó versenyzői, hazai közönség előtt lapátolva mégis elkapja őket a drukk. A feszültséget azonban a lehető legjobban, humorral és jókedvvel vezetik le.*


Augusztus 17. és 21. között ismét Szegedre figyel az egész világ, ahol a legjobb kajakosok és kenusok lapátolnak az érmekért és az olimpiai kvótákért. Köztük Kozák Danuta és Kammerer Zoltán, akiknek feltett szándékuk az olimpiai kvalifikáció megszerzése és már eddig is lenyűgöző éremgyűjteményük gyarapítása.
Az ötkarikás játékok előtti utolsó nagy erőpróba és a hazai közönség kiszolgálása miatt azonban még őket is elkapja a lámpaláz, ám hála Zoli humorérzékének az felkészülés minden perce jó hangulatban telik.

*„Sokat jelent Zoli tapasztalata. Vidám hozzáállásával és az edzés közben elejtett poénjaival könnyen fel tudja oldani a nagy terhet, ami ránk nehezedik” - árulta el Kozák Danuta, aki az edzéseken szívesen rendez házi versenyt „Kamerával”.*

*„Danuta fiatal, erős teli ambícióval, igazi élmény vele edzeni. De csak azért, mert lány soha nem engedem nyerni, mindig én akarok győzni” - tette hozzá Kammerer Zoltán, aki már 15 év után is ugyanolyan lelkesedéssel és erőbedobással készül a versenyre.*



*Junior hosszútávúszó Eb - Olasz Anna bronzérmes*





*


Bronzérmet érdemelt ki a juniorkorú hosszútávúszók spanyolországi Európa-bajnokságán Olasz Anna.
*​*
*
A hírrel a honi szövetség főtitkára, Németh Zsolt szolgált pénteken hozzátéve, hogy a 18 esztendős szegedi lány a *naviai Eb-n 5 kilométeren, igen hideg vízben teljesítve a távot érkezett be a célba harmadikként.*


* Sikere rövid időn belül a második jelentős eredmény a magyar nyíltvízi úszás történetében, hiszen a júliusi, sanghaji felnőtt világbajnokságon Gercsák Csaba 25 kilométeren szerzett bronzérmet.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 13)

*Még 4 nap: Hitelesítették a pályát, érkeznek a külföldiek*
2011. 08. 13.








*Hétvégén is folyamatosan dolgoznak a szervezők a MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokság helyszínén. Már áll a lelátó, hitelesítették a pályát és nyit az akkreditációs központ.*

Nincs megállás! Folyamatos dolgoznak a szervezők a Maty-éren, vagyis a szerdán kezdődő olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokság helyszínén. Már állnak a lelátók, amelyeken 10 900 szurkolónak lesz ülőhely, és emellett minden nap további 10 ezer állóhelyre szóló jegyet vásárolhatnak az érdeklődők.
Végeztek a szakemberek a versenyhelyszín hitelesítésével is, geodéták mérték meg, hogy minden pálya azonos hosszúságú legyen.
„Egy olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon a legszigorúbb szabályoknak kell megfelelnünk. A földmérők hajszálra pontosan megnézték, hogy például az 1000 méteres táv valóban 1000 méter legyen, illetve azt is, hogy a célvonal egészen pontosan 90 fokos szöget zárjon be a pályákkal. Szerencsére mindent rendben találtak, egyetlen versenyző sem juthat jogosulatlan előnyhöz a pályán, így ebből a szempontból sincs már akadálya a kezdésnek” – nyilatkozta Vékássy Bálint versenyigazgató.

Közben sorra érkeznek a külföldi versenyzők, edzők és vendégek Szegedre. Vasárnap megkezdi működését az akkreditációs központ, hétfőtől pedig már hivatalos edzéseket is rendeznek a Maty-éri pályán.

* Az olimpiai kvalifikációs viadalra 94 ország adta le a nevezését, ami rekordnak számít a sportág történetében. A 248 londoni kajak-kenus olimpiai kvóta több mint kétharmada Szegeden talál gazdára.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 13)

*Ezerkétszáz induló a 2. Sport24 Velencei Tóúszáson*

*Gárdonyban rendezte a Budapest Sportiroda-BSI a 2. Sport24 Velencei Tóúszást, amelyen a tavalyi indulói létszámánál többen vettek részt.*








A szombati rendezvényen két távon, 1500 és 3000 méteren úszhattak az indulók. Az eseményre nemcsak Budapestről és a Dunántúlról, hanem a keleti országrészből is sokan jöttek. A legidősebb résztvevő 75, a legfiatalabb mindössze 6 esztendős volt. 

A férfiaknál az elmúlt évben dobogósok közül *Békési Dániel* – az 1500 méteres táv akkori 3. helyezettje – ezúttal megnyerte ezt a számot. A nők versenyében a tavaly 1500 méteren diadalmaskodó *Tóth Zsófia Zsanett* most a 3000 méteres távon lett első, a múlt évi női 3000-es táv másodikja, *Bagi Fanni* pedig idén megismételte teljesítményét.

*A** 2. Sport24 Velencei Tóúszáson viharjelzés miatt a tervezettnél egy órával korábban lezárult az indulók rajtoltatása, de az eseményt nem kellett félbeszakítani. A rendezvény egy kisebb szeles és egy nagyon rövid esős időszaktól eltekintve végig napsütéses időben zajlott, a Velencei-tó 22 fokos volt.
*​*
*
*Eredmények - 2. Sport24 Velencei Tóúszás*​*1500 méter, férfiak

1. Békési Dániel (Budapest) 19:16
2. Sárdi Levente (Székesfehérvár) 23:02
3. Gubics Máté (Székesfehérvár) 23:06

1500 méter, nők

1. Tóvári Dóra (Budapest) 21:59
2. Meszner Dorottya (Tatabánya) 26:48
3. Rajkort Renáta (Cegléd) 26:55

3000 méter, férfiak

1. Mácsik Balázs (Paks) 40:06
2. Trenovszki János Tamás (Tiszaföldvár) 41:47
3. Szűcs Rajmund (Miskolc) TVK-Mali Triatlon 44:09

3000 méter, nők

1. Tóth Zsófia Zsanett (Salgótarján) 42:19
2. Bagi Fanni (Budapest) Bp. Honvéd 46:17
3. Nyikes Julianna (Budapest) Bp. Honvéd 47:40
​​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*Hosszútávúszó Eb: A junior korú Olasz Anna bronzérmes öt kilométeren *
2011. 08. 14. 04.37 

 <RIGHT> 




* 
Bronzérmet nyert a juniorkorú Hosszútávúszók spanyolországi Európa-bajnokságán Olasz Anna.*

A hírrel a honi szövetség főtitkára, Németh Zsolt szolgált pénteken az MTI-nek, hozzátéve, hogy a 18 esztendős szegedi lány a naviai Eb-n 5 kilométeren, igen hideg vízben teljesítve a távot érkezett be a célba harmadikként.

*Sikere rövid időn belül a második jelentős eredmény a magyar nyíltvízi úszás történetében, hiszen a júliusi, sanghaji felnőtt világbajnokságon Gercsák Csaba 25 kilométeren szerzett bronzérmet.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 15)

*Még 2 nap!*

*Kajak-kenu vb: A spanyol olimpiai bajnok lehet az egyik ellenfele Vajda Attilának 1000m-en *
2011. 08. 15. 04.07


 <RIGHT> 






*A spanyolok szombaton Verducidoban (Pontevedra) szétlövésekkel döntötték el a még kérdéses helyeiket a vb csapatban.*

Az olimpiai bajnok David Cal két olimpiai számban is megkisérelte a csapatba kerülést. Ez csak félig sikerült a számára. C-1 1000m-en legyőzte a eb harmadik Bouzat, aki így sem szomorkodhat, hiszen további két távon (500m, 5000m) ott lesz Szegeden, igaz ezek a számok nincsenek az olimpia műsorán.
C-1 200m-en az idei eb ezüstérmes Alfonso Benavides López de Ayala kétszer is jobbnak bizonyult Cal-nál és Vásgueznél, mindkétszer 40 másodpercen belül teljesítette a távot, így ő lesz a Szegeden rajtoló.
K-1 200m-en Ekaitz Saies Sistiaga teljesítette sikerrel a válogatót, riválisa Pablo Andrés Iglesias a váltóban indulhat.
A negyedik még kérdéses számban K-2 1000m-en Javier Hernanz Agüería, Diego Cosgaya Noriega előzte meg két riválisát és az 500m után ezen a távon is rajthoz állhat Szegeden.

*A spanyol vb csapat:*
*Férfiak:*​​*K-1 200:* Ekaitz Saies Sistiaga
*K-1 500:* Ekaitz Saies
*K-1 1000:* Francisco Cubelos
*K-2 200:* Saúl Craviotto, Carlos Pérez Rial
*K-2 500:* Javier Hernanz Agüería, Diego Cosgaya Noriega 
*K-2 1000:* Javier Hernanz Agüería, Diego Cosgaya Noriega 
*K-4 1000:* Rodrigo Germade, Fran Llera, Borja Prieto, Irigo Pena
*K-1 váltó:* Saúl Craviotto, Pablo Andrés Iglasias, Ekaitz Saies, Carlos Pérez
*K-1 5000: *Javier Hernanz​
*C-1 200:* Alfonso Benavides López de Ayala
*C-1 500:* José Luis Bouza
*C-1 1000:* David Cal
*C-2 200:* André Oliveira, Yeray Picallo
*C-2 500:* Antonio Campos, José M. Sánchez
*C-2 1000:* Antonio Campos, José M. Sánchez
*C-1 5000:* José Luis Bouza
*C-1 váltó:* Tono Campos, José M. Sánchez, André Oliveira, Alfonso Benavides

*Nők
K-1 200:* Teresa Portela
*K-2 200:* Jana Smidakova, Beatriz Manchón
*K-1 500:* Eva Barrios
*K-2 500:* Ainara Portela, Isabel Contreras
*K-1 1000:* Zomilla Hegyi
*K-2 1000:* Eva Barrios, Laura Pedruelo
*K-4 500:* María Isabel García, Jana Smidakova, Beatriz Manchón,Teresa Portela
*K-1 5000:* Zomilla Hegyi

Egyre több nemzet teszi fel szövetsége honlapjára, hogy kiket is szerepeltet a szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon.
A franciák igen erős gárdával érkeznek a Tisza-parti városba. 
A galloknak Pekingben csupán a női kettes számban sikerült egy bronzérmet szerezniük, de a poznani vb-n a férfi K-2 200 és K-4 1000m egységük a legjobbnak bizonyult. Ez a két egység most is indul Szegeden, a négyesük összeállítása csak egy helyen változott.
C-1 200m-en a vb ezütérmes Tomas Simart, V-1 1000m-en a 2009-es vb ezüstérmes Mathieu Goubel száll harcba az olimpiai kvótákért.
A hölgyeknél a pekingi érmes duóból Marie Delattre Demory szerepel a Maty-éri pályán. Igaz most mindkét egyes olimpiai távon és a négyesben is versenyez, s az ő vezérletével szeretnének a franciák mindhárom számban londoni repülőjegyet szerezni.

*A franciák csapata:*
*Férfiak:
*​*
*_*K-1 200:* Maxime Beumont
*K-2 200:* Arnaud Hybois, Sébastien Jouve
*K-2 1000:* Philippe Colin / Cyrille Carre 
*K-4 1000:* Arnaud Hybois, Sébastien Jouve, Etienne Hubet, Vincent Lecrubier 
*K-1 5000:* Cyrille Carre 
*K-1 váltó:* Vincent Lecrubier / Maxime Beaumont / Etienne Hubert / Cyrille Carre
*C-1 200:* Thomas Simart
*C-2 500:* Romain Beugnet, Adrien Bart
*C-1 1000:* Mathieu Goubel
*C-2 1000:* Mathieu Goubel / Mathieu Beugnet
*C-1 váltó:* Mathieu Goubel / Mathieu Beugnet / Adrien Bart/ Romain Beugnet_

_*Nők:
*_​_*
*__*K-1 200:* Marie Delattre Demory
*K-1 500:* Marie Delattre Demory
*K-2 500:* -
*K-4 500:* Marie Delattre Demory, Adeline Morel, Sarah Guyot, Sarah Troel
*C-1 200m:* Sophie Cordelier_

A lengyelek is csak egy érmet szereztek Pekingben, az Aneta Konieczna, Beata Mikolajczyk duó éppen a franciák előtt állhatott fel a dobogó második fokára.
A lengyel duó Belgrádban a Csipes, Kovács duó mögött szintén második lett, s Szegeden is változatlan összeállításban áll rajthoz.
A női 500m-es távon Ewlyna Wojnarowska, Kozák Danuta és az olimpiai bajnok ukrán Osypenko-Radomska mögött bronz érmet szerzett az Eb-n. Ewlyna kiegyezne most is egy hasonló szerepléssel Szegeden.
A belgrádi Európa-bajnokságon Piotr Siemionowski nyerte a férfi kajakos sprint számot. Nem lehet most sem más célja, mint ezt az eredményt megismételni.
A többi kajakos számban a lengyelek fiatal egységeket szerepeltetnek. Egyedül a nem olimpiai távú 500m-en áll rajthoz az igen tapasztalt 32 éves Marek Twardowski.
A kenusok között a sydney-i olimpiai ezüstérmes Pawel Baraszkiewicz nevét érdemes kiemelni. C-1 200 m-en szeretne kvótát szerezni. 


*London 2012. Gercsák hatodik a Hyde Parkban*
2011. 08. 15. 06.10 

 <RIGHT> 






*Gercsák Csaba az előkelő hatodik helyen végzett a nyíltvízi úszók olimpiai tesztversenyén, Londonban.*

A szakági szövetség szombati tájékoztatása szerint a Hyde Parkban rendezett meghívásos viadalon a magyar úszó erős nemzetközi mezőnyben, *1:51:43.07 órás eredménnyel lett hatodik a 10 km-es olimpiai számban. *

*Gercsák Csaba három hete bronzérmet nyert 25 km-en a sanghaji világbajnokságon.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 15)

*Motorcsónak-vb, Formula 500 - Havas Attila győzött és vezet*





*


Havas Attila nyerte vasárnap a motorcsónakosok Formula 500-as világbajnoki sorozatának németországi versenyét.
*​*
*
A második helyen az olasz Mauro Bacchi, a harmadikon pedig a szlovák Marian Jung végzett.

*A hat állomásból álló vb-széria negyedik viadalát követően Havas áll az élen az összesítésben a magyar versenyző tájékoztatása szerint.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 16)

*Még 1 nap és kezdődik...*

*Kolonics, a Sportlegenda - kiállítás Szegeden*





*


A 2008-ban elhunyt kétszeres olimpiai bajnok kenus, Kolonics György pályafutását és sikereit bemutató tárlat nyílt hétfőn Szegeden, az EDF Galériában.

*​*
*"A kiállítás célja, hogy méltó emléket állítson az elmúlt évtized egyik legjelentősebb magyar sportolójának, hiszen fontos, hogy példaképnek való, szerény és segítőkész alakja megmaradjon a köztudatban" – mondta Angyal Zoltán egykori szövetségi kapitány, a tárlatot összeállító Kolonics György Alapítvány kuratóriumának elnöke.
Budapest, Győr, Debrecen és Dunaújváros érdeklődő közönsége már láthatta a kiállítást, melyen bemutatják a kétszeres olimpiai, tizenötszörös világ- és háromszoros Európa-bajnok sportoló nagyjából félezer érme közül a legfontosabbakat, okleveleit, állami kitüntetéseit. Angyal Zoltán szerint azonban mégis Szeged és a 39. kajak-kenu világbajnokság a legméltóbb hely, illetve időszak arra, hogy Kolonics Györgynek emléket állítsanak.
A szeptember 15-ig megtekinthető kiállításon kéttucatnyi színes tabló, újságcikkek másolatai és egy harminc darabból álló fotósorozat idézi fel a sportoló pályafutását az 1982-es kezdetektől - amikor a Budapesti Spartacusban először térdelt kenuba – egészen 2008-ig, amikor ötödik olimpiájára készült.
A serlegek, akkreditációs kártyák és más személyes tárgyak – például egy 1990-es saját kézzel írt edzésnaplója - mellett az EDF Démász műemlék épületében kiállították *Kolonics György két hajóját is, az egyikben 1996-ban, Atlantában Horváth Csabával nyert olimpiát 500-on, a másikban Sydneyben egyedül győzött ugyanezen a távon.
*​*
*
* Kozmann György világbajnok, olimpiai bronzérmes kenus elmondta, a vándorkiállítás eddigi helyszíneinek mindegyikéhez valamilyen kellemes emlék fűzte Kolonics Györgyöt. Szeged is ilyen, hiszen például a 2006-os világbajnokságon közösen szereztek aranyérmet 1000 méteren. Akkor a döntőt közvetítő sportriporter azt mondta, Koló szobrot érdemelne a Tisza-parti városban. Bár szobra még nincs Kolonics Györgynek Szegeden, ez a kiállítás többet elmesél róla, mint bármilyen emlékmű – fogalmazott a sportoló.
*​*
*
*Szeged utolsó simitások...*

*A Liszt Ferenc Nemzetközi Repülőtérre megérkezett a versenyzők legnagyobb csoportja. A szervezőbizottságnak hétfőn több mint 450 ember lejutását kellett biztosítania Szegedre. Ez pedig nem kis logisztikai feladat, hiszen a sportolók nem egyszerre jöttek meg, hanem folyamatosan érkeztek a világ különböző pontjairól. Éppen ezért saját, vb színekben pompázó információs pultnál fogadják a hostessek a Budapesten landoló sportembereket és ültetik fel őket a Szegedre induló buszokra. *

*A technikai személyzet is megfeszített tempóban dolgozik azért, hogy a nézők már szerdától zavartalanul szurkolhassanak a Maty-éren. Ezekben a pillanatokban is épül a tribünnel szembeni osztószigeten a gigantikus, 64 négyzetméteres kivetítő, melyhez több tonna alkatrészt úsztatott be a partról a Magyar Honvédség szentesi műszaki alakulata. A sokat látott katonák szerint ennél is nagyobb bravúr volt, amikor az általuk épített pontonhídon átgurult a közel 50 tonnás daruskocsi, amely a helyére tette a pókkamerát tartó – szintén több tonnás – oszlopokat.*​
*​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 16)

*Kajak-kenu vb - Elözönlötték a versenyzők Szegedet*
2011. 08. 16. 13.28

 <RIGHT> 



*


Hétfőn érkezett meg a versenyzők legnagyobb csoportja a szerdán kezdődő szegedi kajak-kenu világbajnokságra.
*​*
*
A szegedi önkormányzat keddi tájékoztatása szerint a szervezőknek komoly logisztikai feladatot jelentett, hogy biztosítsák a vb kapcsán a világ minden tájáról a Liszt Ferenc Nemzetközi Repülőtérre érkezett több mint 450 ember eljutását Szegedre. Éppen ezért saját, vb-színekben pompázó információs pultnál fogadják a Budapesten landoló sportembereket, és ültetik fel őket a Szegedre induló buszokra.
A közlemény szerint eközben a technikai személyzet is megfeszített tempóban dolgozik azért, hogy a nézők már szerdától zavartalanul szurkolhassanak a Maty-éren. Jelenleg a tribünnel szembeni osztószigeten épül a 64 négyzetméteres kivetítő, melyhez több tonna alkatrészt úsztatott be a partról a Magyar Honvédség szentesi műszaki alakulata.
*A katonák szerint ennél is nagyobb bravúr volt, amikor az általuk épített pontonhídon átgurult a közel 50 tonnás daruskocsi, amely a helyére tette a pókkamerát tartó – szintén több tonnás – oszlopokat.*
​_*Látványos gálával nyitják meg a szegedi kajak-kenu világbajnokságot*
2011. 08. 16. 14.35 <RIGHT> 
*



**


Látványos gálaműsorral nyitják meg szerdán este hivatalosan a 39. kajak-kenu világbajnokságot a szegedi Dóm téren - mondta Toronykőy Attila, az est rendezője.

*A produkciót* Michael Jackson Thrillere *nyitja, amelyre a kajak-kenu gála tánckara lép színpadra. Az esten olyan ismert dallamokat hallhat a közönség, mint *Leonard Cohen Hallelujah* című száma, *Avril Lavigne-től a Smile,* László Boldizsár előadásában felcsendül majd egy részlet a Rocky Horror Picture Show-ból, és elhangzik a *Queen Don’t Stop Me Now* című slágere is.
A rangos sporteseményhez illően a verseny sem hiányozhat a gáláról: Oberfrank Péter és Balogh József zongoraművészek Liszt II. Magyar rapszódiáját adják elő a hagyományos komolyzenei koncertekétől egy kicsit eltérő formában.
A műsor egyik különlegessége lesz a *Rippel-fivérek* szereplése, akik extrém akrobatikus bemutatóval készülnek a gálára, hogy méltóképpen ünnepeljék és vezessék fel az olimpiai kvalifikációs versenyt. Utánuk Szilágyi Annamária vezetésével dívák lépnek a színpadra a Lady Marmalade című slágerre. Wiedemann Bernadett a Csók áriát adja elő a Sámson és Delila című operából, miközben a színpadon csaknem félszáz pár csókolózik majd.
A zenéhez hasonlóan a gála látvány- és mozgásvilága is többféle stílust ötvöz majd: a Szeged Táncegyüttes egy botos táncot ad elő, ezúttal természetesen evezőkkel, a tánckar tangót lejt a Moulin Rouge című film egyik dalára, a színpadra hajt majd lovas kocsi, tűzoltóautó, katonai dzsip, a műsort pedig tűzijáték zárja.
​
​*
​*_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 17)

*Ma kezdődik a kajak-kenu vb!!!!*

*INDULHAT A KAJAK-KENU ROCK&ROLL!*​ 

*„A sport arra tanít, hogy becsületesen győzzünk, vagy emelt fővel veszítsünk”*
*

*
*KOVÁCS KATALIN*​ 


*Baráth Etele: *
*"A kajak-kenu nem kisasszonysport, kemény legények és lányok űzik. Már az elvégzett munka miatt is nagyon megbecsülendő az, amit csinálnak, de én annyi drámát, kétségbeesést, könnyeket és persze örömet láttam már a világversenyek után, ami miatt nagyon szorosan kötődöm hozzájuk."*​ 
*A mai naptól egészen vasárnapig Szegedre figyel a világ, hiszen a Maty-éren kezdetét veszi a MOL Kajak-kenu VB, amely egyben olimpiai kvalifikációs verseny is. A magyar válogatott már megérkezett a helyszínre, Kovács Katalinék szerint egy biztos, a hangulatra nem lesz panasz. *​ 
*"Eddig háromszor volt szerencsém világversenyen részt venni Szegeden. Az 1998-as és a 2006-os világbajnokság, valamint a 2002-es Európa-bajnokság is olyan volt, mint egy álom. Négy napig járunk ilyenkor a föld felett, annyira kivételes hangulata van a Maty-éri pályának" *​ 
*Már az 1998-as és a 2006-os világbajnokság idején is Dr. Baráth Etele volt az MKKSZ elnöke. A sportvezető szerint rengeteget fejlődött a sportág világszinten az elmúlt 13 évben, hiszen manapság 50 millió ember sportol a Nemzetközi Kajak-Kenu Szövetség (ICF) égisze alatt. A kajak-kenun belül a gyorsasági szakág jelentőségét mutatja, hogy 12 olimpiai aranyérmet osztanak ki a versenyzők között.*​ 
*Nem érmekben, hanem olimpiai kvalifikációt érő helyezések megszerzésében gondolkodik a szövetségi kapitány. Storcz Botond úgy fogalmazott, a csapat elmúlt hetekben nyújtott teljesítménye bizakodásra ad okot.*​ 
*"Higgyék el, nem előre szabadkozom, de idén tényleg az elsődleges célunk, hogy minél több számban szerezzünk olimpiai kvótát. Szerintem minden okunk megvan a bizakodásra, férfi kajakban a 8-ból 6 kvótát, a nőknél mind a hatot és a kenusoknál is mind a négyet meg szeretnénk szerezni, erre pedig alkalmasnak tartom a csapatot."*​ 
*Idén először nem kettő, hanem három versenynapon rendeznek döntőket a világbajnokságon, a sajtótájékoztatón megjelent versenyzők úgy fogalmaztak, hogy még nekik is szokniuk kell az új lebonyolítási rendet. *
*Kajak-kenu vb - Már a viadal helyszínén a magyar csapat*​ 



 

*Kedden elfoglalta szállását Mórahalmon, a Colosseum Hotelben a magyar kajak-kenu válogatott, amelynek tagjai már a szerdán rajtoló, szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokság lázában égnek.*​ 

A verseny előtti utolsó, szegedi sajtótájékoztatón Storcz Botond, a 44 fős hazai csapat szövetségi kapitánya elmondta: ezúttal talán az érmeknél is fontosabb az olimpiai kvóták kiharcolása. E tekintetben a női kajakosoknál hatból hat, a férfi kajakosoknál nyolcból szintén hat, míg a férfi kenusoknál négyből akár négy kvóta megszerzésére is alkalmasnak tartja a keret tagjait.
"A harmadik hazai világbajnokságomra készülök mint elnök, és az addigi családiasabb események után az 1998-as, első szegedi vb volt az, amely előtt a sportág robbanásszerű fejlődésnek indult. Most a pálya felújításával világszínvonalat értünk el, és ezt majd a vízen is bizonyítani kell" - fogalmazott Ba



ráth Etele, a Magyar Kajak-kenu Szövetség elnöke, aki még hozzátette: a férfi kajakosoktól és a kenusoktól is azt várja, hogy megközelítsék azt a csodálatos teljesítményt, amelyet a női kajakosok már évek óta produkálnak.
Az eseményen a magyar válogatottat hatan képviselték, közülük ketten, Vereckei Ákos és Kovács Katalin a korábbi két szegedi vb-n (1998 és 2006) is részt vett.​ 
*"Már alig vártuk, hogy megérkezzünk Szegedre, hiszen délelőtt még Szolnokon volt egy kemény edzésünk. Kíváncsian várjuk, milyen újdonságokkal szolgál a pálya, a csütörtöki első futamig hátralévő idő pedig biztos gyorsan eltelik majd"* -nyilatkozta a 29-szeres világ- és kétszeres olimpiai bajnok Kovács, akinek négyes társai, Kozák Danuta, Szabó Gabriella és Benedek Dalma is megjelentek az összejövetelen csakúgy, mint Vereckei négyesbeli partnere, Kammerer Zoltán.​ 
*A 39. gyorsasági világbajnokság szerdán 15 órakor, a parasportolók előfutamaival kezdődik, majd 20:30-tól a Dóm téren következik az ünnepélyes megnyitó.*​ 





*„Merjetek nagyot álmodni! Higgyétek el, én is szeretek lustálkodni, de ez azért fontos, mert az embernek így újra lesz mit legyőznie!” *
*VAJDA ATTILA *​ 


*KOVÁCS KATALIN*​ 


​ 
*„Úgy érzem a kilenc női számban akár mind a kilencet megnyerhetjük, de a dobogóra biztos, hogy valamennyi hajó felállhat. Látom, hogy mindenki nagyon készül, és ez remélhetőleg meghozza a gyümölcsét” – mondta a csinos kajakos.*​ 



 

​ 



​ 


 

​ 

*! Program !*​ 
*A kajak-kenu világbajnokságok történetében először Szegeden tart 5 napig a verseny, ráadásul négy különböző napon rendeznek döntőket. Az időrendből kiderül, hogy mikor mire, illetve kire érdemes figyelni. Az előfutamoknál a magyar indulók, a döntőknél pedig a címvédők neve*
*olvasható.*​ 

*Augusztus 17., szerda MA*​ 

*15.00: PC MK-1 200 m, előfutamok - Pál Bence, Szabó Sándor*
*15.40: PC MV-1 200 m, előfutamok – Rigó Imre, Szabó Sándor*

*20.30: Megnyitó*​ 



*Augusztus 18., csütörtök*​ 

_*Délelőtti program*_​ 

*9.00: férfi C-2, 500 m, előfutamok - Kozmann György, Korisánszky Péter*
*9.10: női K-4, 500 m, előfutamok - Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta, Kovács Katalin, Benedek Dalma*
*9.30: férfi K-1 1000 m, előfutamok - Dombvári Bence*
*10.12: férfi C-1, 1000 m, előfutamok - Vajda Attila*
*10.47: női K-2, 1000 m, előfutamok - Medveczky Erika, Sarudi Alíz*
*11.01: férfi K-2, 1000 m, előfutamok - Dombi Rudolf, Kökény Roland*
*11.29: női K-1, 1000 m, előfutamok - Csipes Tamara*​ 

*Délutáni program*​ 

*14.20: férfi C-2, 500 m, középfutamok*
*14.25: női K-4, 500 m, középfutamok*
*14.40: férfi K-1, 1000 m, középfutamok*
*15.08: férfi C-1, 1000 m, középfutamok*
*15.36: női K-2, 1000 m, középfutam*
*15.43: férfi K-2 1000 m, középfutamok*
*16.04: női K-1, 1000 m, középfutamok*
*16.30: PC FÉRFI K-1 A, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Fernando Fernandes Padua (BRA)*
*16.40: PC FÉRFI K-1 TA, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Marcus Swoboda (AUT)*
*16.50: PC FÉRFI K-1 LTA, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Iulian Serban (ROM)*
*17.00: PC NŐI K-1 TA, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Marta Santos Ferreira (BRA), magyar induló: Kajdi Katalin*
*17.10: PC NŐI K-1 LTA, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Christine Gauthier (CAN)*
*17.20: PC FÉRFI V-1 TA, 200 M. DÖNTŐ - Patrick Viriamu (TAH)*
*17.30: PC FÉRFI V-1 LTA, 200 M. DÖNTŐ - Patrick Viriamu (TAH)*
*17.40: PC NŐI V-1 LTA/TA/A, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Christine Selinger (CAN)*
*17.50: Eredményhirdetés*​ 



*Augusztus 19., péntek*​ 

*Délelőtti program*​ 

*8.00: női K-1, 500 m, előfutamok - Kozák Danuta*
*8.30: férfi K-1, 500 m, előfutamok - Kugler Attila*
*8.55: férfi C-1, 500 m, előfutamok - Korisánszky Dávid*
*9.15: férfi K-2, 500 m, előfutamok - Tóth Dávid, Kulifai Tamás*
*9.30: női K-2, 500 m, előfutamok - Csipes Tamara, Kovács Katalin*
*9.55: férfi C-2, 1000 m, előfutamok - Széles Gábor, Nagy Péter*
*10.16: férfi K-4, 1000 m, előfutamok - Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos, Kucsera Gábor, Boros Gergely*
*11.20: női K-1, 500 m, középfutamok*
*11.40: férfi K-1 500 m, középfutamok*
*12.00: férfi C-1, 500 m, középfutamok*
*12.15: férfi K-2, 500 m, középfutamok*
*12.25: női K-2, 500 m, középfutamok*
*12.45: férfi C-2, 1000 m, középfutamok*
*12.59: férfi K-4, 1000 m, középfutamok*​ 

*Délutáni program*​ 

*15.06: férfi C-2, 500 m, B-döntő*
*15.16: férfi K-1, 1000 m, C-döntő*
*15.23: férfi C-1, 1000 m, C-döntő*
*15.30: férfi K-1, 1000 m, B-döntő*
*15.37: férfi C-1, 1000 m, B-döntő*
*15.44: férfi K-2, 1000 m, B-döntő*
*15.51: női K-1, 1000 m, B-döntő*
*16.01: FÉRFI C-2, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Alexandru Dumitrescu, Victor Mihalachi (ROM)*
*16.09: NŐI K-1, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Franziska Weber (GER)*
*16.17: FÉRFI K-1, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Max Hoff (GER)*
*16.25: Eredményhirdetés (női K-1, 1000 m)*
*16.33: FÉRFI C-1, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Vadim Menkov (UZB)*
*16.41: NŐI K-4, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Magyarország*
*16.49: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-1, 1000 m)*
*16.57: NŐI K-2, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Szabó Gabriella, Csipes Tamara (HUN)*
*17.05: FÉRFI K-2, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Martin Hollstein, Andreas Ihle (GER)*
*17.13: Eredményhirdetés (női K-4, 500 m)*
*17.21: FÉRFI C-4, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ – címvédő: Fehéroroszország, magyar induló: Sáfrán Mihály, Sáfrán Mátyás, Vasbányai Henrik, Németh Szabolcs*
*17.29: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-2, 1000 m)*
*17.37: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-1, 1000 m)*
*17.45: Eredményhirdetés (női K-2, 1000 m)*
*17.53: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-2, 500 m)*
*18.01: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-4, 1000 m)*​ 



*Augusztus 20., szombat*​ 

*Délelőtti program*​ 

*8.00: férfi K-1, 200 m, előfutamok - Molnár Péter*
*8.28: férfi C-1, 200 m, előfutamok - Bozsik Attila*
*8.52: női K-1, 200 m, előfutamok - Paksy Tímea*
*9.20: férfi K-2, 200 m, előfutamok - Sík Márton, Beé István*
*9.40: női K-2, 200 m, előfutamok - Kovács Katalin, Kozák Danuta*
*9.52: férfi C-2, 200 m, előfutamok - Horváth Gábor, Foltán László*
*10.00: női C-1, 200 m, előfutamok - Takács Kincső*
*10.30: férfi K-1, 200 m, középfutamok*
*10.46: férfi C-1, 200 m, középfutamok*
*11.02: női K-1, 200 m, középfutamok*
*11.18: férfi K-2, 200 m, középfutamok*
*11.34: női K-2, 200 m, középfutamok*
*11.42: férfi C-2, 200 m, középfutamok*
*11.46: női C-1, 200 m, középfutamok*​ 

*Délutáni program*​ 

*13.27: férfi C-2, 1000 m, B-döntő*
*13.34: férfi K-4, 1000 m, B-döntő*
*13.44: női K-1, 500 m, C-döntő*
*13.50: férfi K-1, 500 m, C-döntő*
*13.56: női K-1, 500 m, B-döntő*
*14.02: férfi K-1, 500 m, B-döntő*
*14.08: férfi C-1, 500 m, B-döntő*
*14.14: férfi K-2, 500 m, B-döntő*
*14.20: női K-2, 500 m, B-döntő*
*14.26: NŐI C-2, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - címvédő: Laurence Vincent-Lapointe, Mallorie Nicholson (CAN), magyar induló: Takács Kincső, Baravics Gyöngyvér*
*14.32: NŐI K-1, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Inna Oszipenko-Radomszka (UKR)*
*14.38: FÉRFI K-1, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Anders Gustafsson (SWE)*
*14.44: Eredményhirdetés (női K-1, 500 m)*
*14.52: FÉRFI C-1, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Dzianis Harazha (BLR)*
*14.58: FÉRFI K-2, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Raman Piatrushenka, Vadzim Makhnev (BLR)*
*15.04: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-1, 500 m)*
*15.12: NŐI K-2, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Kozák Danuta, Szabó Gabriella (HUN)*
*15.18: FÉRFI C-2, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Alexandru Dumitrescu, Victor Mihalachi (ROM)*
*15.26: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-1, 500 m)*
*15.34: FÉRFI K-4, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ – Franciaország*
*15.42: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-2, 500 m)*
*15.50: Eredményhirdetés (női K-2, 500 m)*
*15.58: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-2, 1000 m)*
*16.06: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-4 1000 m)*
*16.14: Eredményhirdetés (női C-2, 500 m)*
*16.40: férfi C-1 váltó, 200 m, előfutamok - Bozsik Attila, Horváth Gábor, Foltán László, Lantos Ádám*
*17.00: női K-1 váltó, 200 m, előfutamok - Paksy Tímea, Kozák Danuta, Kovács Katalin, Vad Ninetta*
*17.20: férfi K-1 váltó, 200 m, előfutamok - Dudás Miklós, Gyertyános Gergely, Tótka Sándor, Kadler Viktor*​ 



*Augusztus 21., vasárnap*​ 

*Délelőtti program*​ 

*10.05: férfi C-1, 5000 m, döntő – magyar induló: Varga Dávid, címvédő: Ronald Verch (GER)*
*10.35: női K-1, 5000 m, döntő - magyar induló: Csipes Tamara, címvédő: Folláth Vivien (HUN)*
*11.05: férfi K-1, 5000 m, döntő – magyar induló: Pauman Dániel, címvédő: Ken Wallace (AUS)*
*11.35: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-1, 5000 m)*
*11.43: Eredményhirdetés (női K-1, 5000 m)*
*11.51: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-1, 5000 m)*​ 

*Délutáni program*​ 

*12.04: férfi K-1, 200 m, C-döntő*
*12.08: férfi C-1, 200 m, C-döntő*
*12.12: női K-1, 200 m, C-döntő*
*12.16: férfi K-2, 200 m, C-döntő*
*12.20: férfi K-1, 200 m, B-döntő*
*12.24: férfi C-1, 200 m, B-döntő*
*12.28: női K-1, 200 m, B-döntő*
*12.32: férfi K-2, 200 m, B-döntő*
*12.36: női K-2, 200 m, B-döntő*
*12.40: női C-1, 200 m, B-döntő*
*12.46: FÉRFI K-1, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Edward McKeever (GBR)*
*12.51: NŐI K-1, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Janics Natasa (HUN)*
*12.56: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-1, 200 m)*
*13.04: FÉRFI C-1, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Ivan Shtyl (RUS)*
*13.09: NŐI C-1, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Laurence Vincent-Lapointe (CAN)*
*13.14: Eredményhirdetés (női K-1, 200 m)*
*13.22: FÉRFI K-2, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Arnaud Hybois, Sébastien Jouve (FRA)*
*13.27: NŐI K-2, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Kovács Katalin, Janics Natasa (HUN)*
*13.32: Eredményhirdetés (női C-1, 200 m)*
*13.40: FÉRFI C-2, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Raimundas Labuckas, Tomas Gadeikis (LIT)*
*13.45: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-2 200 m)*
*13.53: Eredményhirdetés (női K-2, 200 m)*
*14.01: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-1, 200 m)*
*14.09: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-2, 200 m)*
*14.30: Férfi C-1 VÁLTÓ, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Oroszország*
*14.40: NŐI K-1 VÁLTÓ, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Németország*
*14.50: FÉRFI K-1 VÁLTÓ, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Spanyolország*
*15.00: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-1 váltó, 200 m)*
*15.08: Eredményhirdetés (női K-1 váltó, 200 m)*
*15.16: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-1 váltó, 200 m)*​ 
*15.30: Záróünnepség*​ 
*HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 17)

*Kajak-kenu vb - Nyolcvannyolc ország a rajtnál, ICF-köszönet*
2011. 08. 17. 17.26​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az előzetesen nevezett 94 országból 88 képviselői - több mint ezren - vesznek részt a szerda esti megnyitóval kezdődő szegedi 39. gyorsasági kajak-kenu világbajnokságon, amelynek megszervezésére mindössze egy éve volt a magyar szövetségnek. A sportágat irányító nemzetközi szervezet, az ICF elnöke szerint csak néhány ország képes ilyen rövid idő alatt tető alá hozni egy ilyen nagy horderejű eseményt.*​ 

*"Köszönet a házigazda szövetségnek, a magyarok fantasztikusan készítették elő a viadalt annak ellenére, hogy csak tavaly ősszel kapták meg, beugróként a rendezés jogát" - fogalmazott szerdán a Maty-éren tartott nemzetközi sajtótájékoztatón José Perurena López, az ICF elnöke, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság tagja.*​ 
A spanyol sportdiplomata ezzel arra utalt, hogy eredetileg Vichy lett volna az idei, olimpiai kvalifikációs vb házigazdája, de a francia szövetség tavaly visszalépett.​ 
*"Köszönet a városnak is, amelynek szintén csak egy éve volt a felkészülésre, így a költségvetését is át kellett alakítania. A végeleges adatok szerint 88 ország több mint ezer sportolója vesz részt a versenyen, s mintegy 420 médiamunkás akkreditált az eseményre, amely rekord a kajak-kenu vb-k történetében."*
Perurena López hozzátette: az ICF-nek nagyon fontos ez a világbajnokság, tekintettel arra, hogy változott az olimpiai program, s az új táv, a 200 m esetében ez lesz az első kvalifikációs viadal, ráadásul a kajak négyeseknél kizárólag itt lehet kvótát gyűjteni a jövő évi, londoni játékokra.
"Szeretném megköszönni a nemzetközi szövetségnek, hogy lehetőséget adott nekünk ennek a vb-nek a megrendezésére" - mondta Baráth Etele, a magyar szövetség (MKKSZ) elnöke. "Abban, hogy sikerült ilyen rövid idő alatt megszerveznünk a vb-t, Szeged városnak, a névadó szponzor MOL-nak, valamint az államnak is nagy szerepe volt. A pálya átépítése és a szervezés körülbelül ötmillió euróba került, ez azt jelenti, hogy minden résztvevőre mintegy egymillió forintot számolhatunk." 
Az MKKSZ vezetője hozzátette: az majd csak vasárnap este, a vb zárultával derül ki, hogy sikeres volt-e a rendezés, de ő elsősorban akkor lenne elégedett, ha a magyar csapat az élen végezne a nemzetek közötti versenyben.
Botka László, Szeged polgármestere azt mondta: a város felkészült, és büszkék arra, hogy 1998 és 2006 után immár harmadszor lehetnek házigazdái a kajak-kenu világbajnokságnak.​ 
*"Az elmúlt öt évben sok változás történt, teljesen átépült a pálya, és maga a város is. Jóval több ülőhely várja a szurkolókat, mint korábban, a versenynapokon 8-10 ezer nézőre számítunk. Minden résztvevőnek és idelátogatónak azt kívánom, hogy érezze otthon magát, a város az önöké"* - mondta Botka, aki azt is megemlítette, hogy Szeged 50 millió forinttal járult hozzá a viadal rendezésének költségeihez.​ 

*A Magyar Csapat*
*A szegedi vb-n induló egységek:*​ 


*Az MKKSZ tájékoztatása szerint kajakban a férfiaknál 18, a nőknél pedig 9, míg kenuban a férfiaknál 15, a hölgyeknél 2 sportoló száll vízre a rendkívül nagy jelentőségű versenyen. A legtöbb számban - egyformán négyben - a kajakos Kozák Danuta és Kovács Katalin szerepel.*
*A szegedi vb-n a jövő évi, londoni ötkarikás játékok indulási jogainak mintegy nyolcvan százaléka talál gazdára - férfi kajakban 8, férfi kenuban 4, női kajakban pedig 6 kvóta szerezhető.*​ 
*Az olimpiai számok:*
*1000 m-en férfi K-1, K-2, K-4, férfi C-1 és C-2, 500 m-en női K-1, K-2 és K-4, 200 m-en férfi K-1, K-2 és C-1, illetve női K-1.*​ 

*férfi kajak:*
------------
*K-1 1000: Dombvári Bence*
*K-2 1000: Dombi Rudolf, Kökény Roland*
*K-4 1000: Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos, Kucsera Gábor, Boros Gergely*
*K-1 200: Molnár Péter*
*K-2 200: Sík Márton, Beé István*
*K-1 500: Kugler Attila*
*K-2 500: Tóth Dávid, Kulifai Tamás*
*K-1 5000: Pauman Dániel*
*4x200 K-1 váltó: Dudás Miklós, Gyetyános Gergely, Tótka Sándor, Kadler Viktor*​ 
*férfi kenu:*
*-----------*
*C-1 1000: Vajda Attila*
*C-2 1000: Széles Gábor, Nagy Péter*
*C-4 1000: Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály, Vasbányai Henrik, Németh Szabolcs*
*C-1 200: Bozsik Attila*
*C-2 200: Horváth Gábor, Foltán László*
*C-1 500: Korisánszky Dávid*
*C-2 500: Kozmann György, Korisánszky Péter*
*C-1 5000: Varga Dávid*
*4x200 m C-1 váltó: Bozsik A., Horváth, Foltán, Lantos Ádám*​ 

*női kajak:*
*-----------*
*K-1 500: Kozák Danuta*
*K-2 500: Kovács Katalin, Csipes Tamara*
*K-4 500: Szabó Gabriella, Kozák, Kovács, Benedek Dalma*
*K-1 200: Paksy Tímea*
*K-2 200: Kovács, Kozák*
*K-1 1000: Csipes*
*K-2 1000: Medveczky Erika, Sarudi Alíz*
*K-1 5000: Csipes*
*4x200 m K-1 váltó: Paksy, Kozák, Kovács, Vad Ninetta*​

*női kenu:*
*---------*
*C-2 500: Takács Kincső, Baravics Gyöngyvér*
*C-1 200: Takács*​​ 
*A para versenyszámokban Pál Bence, Szabó Sándor, Kajdi Katalin és Rigó Imre száll majd vízre magyar részről. *​ 


*Besenyei Péter is Kovács Katalinnak szurkol*
2011. 08. 17. ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Besenyei Péter is megtiszteli jelenlétével az augusztus 17-én startoló, szegedi kajak-kenu vb-t; méghozzá Kovács Katalin kajakkirálynő kedvéért! A műrepülő világbajnok személyesen látogat el a Maty-érre, hogy a lelátóról biztassa barátját a hazai kajak-kenu sport történetének egyik legfontosabb eseményén.*​ 
Kovács Katalin és a magyar kajak-kenu csapat kedvéért ezrek látogatnak a héten a Szeged melletti Maty-éri versenypályára, ahol harmadik alkalommal rendezik meg a sportág világbajnokságát. A vizes sport kedvelői hamarosan elfoglalják helyüket a lelátókon, és feszült figyelemmel várják, vajon születik-e újabb csúcsteljesítmény: mindannyian tudják, Katalint mindössze egyetlen győzelem választja el harmincadik világbajnoki aranyérmétől.
A szurkolók között Besenyei Péter műrepülő világbajnok is ott lesz, aki személyes jelenlétével igyekszik bátorítani Katalin az újabb kiemelkedő eredmény elérésében: ő is tudja, a Telekom által támogatott olimpiai kvalifikációs verseny kiemelkedően fontos a sportolónő számára. A műrepülő világbajnok és Katalin barátsága több mint tíz éves, ám a kajak-kenu sporttal kötött „kötelék” még korábbra nyúlik vissza: gyermekkorában - mielőtt 15 évesen repülni kezdett - maga is kenuzott, és a sportág eseményeit azóta is figyelemmel kíséri. 
Így tesz Takler Ferenc, híres szekszárdi borász is: a világbajnokság pár napja alatt szinte el sem mozdul a tévéképernyő elől, a versenyek utáni lazább időszakban pedig gyakran szervez Katalinnak kóstolót kiváló vörösboraiból, ahová rendszerint Besenyei Pétert is meghívja. Ilyenkor bőven jut idő a – felkészülések időszakában elmaradt - élménybeszámolókra és kikapcsolódásra. 
„Szerencsésnek tartom magam, hogy ilyen barátaim vannak” - mondja Katalin. „Megértik, hogy a versenyek előtt alig jut időm a közös programokra, leginkább telefonon tudjuk tartani a kapcsolatot. Ugyanakkor azt is tudják, hogy a téli időszakban kapható vagyok egy kis lazításra, kiruccanásra”.
Természetesen Katalinnak a családja is szurkol, a sportrajongók drukkolása mellett ebből merít erőt. Szerinte a verseny okozta feszültség levezetésére a házimunka és a saját otthonában eltöltött idő a legalkalmasabb: szívesen játszik kutyáival az Omszki-tóra néző háza kertjében vagy tevékenykedik a konyhában. Hamarosan újra pihenhet egy keveset, addig azonban minden erejével a remélhetőleg aranyat hozó versenyre koncentrál.
A Telekom hosszú évek óta a hazai sportélet egyik meghatározó szponzora. Magyarország legnagyobb telekommunikációs szolgáltatója több mint másfél évtizede támogatja a Magyar Úszó Szövetséget és a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetséget; az együttműködés jól mutatja, hogy a vállalat hosszú távon és megbízhatóan áll a magyar sport jövője szempontjából meghatározó sportágak mellé. A Telekom - anyagi támogatás mellett - a telekommunikációs szolgáltatások tárházával segíti a szegedi kajak-kenu világbajnokságot, ahol *2011. augusztus 17. és 21. között több mint90 ország 2000 versenyzője a világbajnoki érmek mellett a 2012-es londoni olimpiai kvalifikációért is küzd. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 18)

*



*

*Kajak-kenu vb - Tűzoltóautó és rock and roll a megnyitón*








*A szerda esti ünnepélyes megnyitóval hivatalosan is kezdetét vette az idei év egyik legfontosabb hazai sporteseménye, a szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokság. Az idén 80 éves Szegedi Szabadtéri Játékok színhelyén, a Dóm téren látványos gálaműsorral köszöntötték a résztvevőket a szervezők.*


"Magyarország és az idén 70 éves Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség nevében szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit a 39. sprintvilágbajnokság megnyitóján. - kezdte beszédét Baráth Etele, az MKKSZ elnöke, aki megköszönte a nemzetközi szövetségnek a rendezés lehetőségét, és kiemelte: a versenynek külön rangot ad, hogy a jövő évi, londoni olimpia kvótái közül 176 sorsa itt dől el. - Sokak számára ez várhatóan egy fontos és győztes lépés lesz a londoni olimpia felé, mások viszont egy tisztességes nagy verseny fantasztikus emlékével fognak hazatérni, egy életre szólóan azzal a jó emlékkel, hogy megtettek mindent a sikerért, de most voltak jobbak náluk. Ne felejtsük el, hogy 1998-ban, majd 2006-ban a mostani vb szervezői saját maguknak tették magasra a lécet. Az akkori versenyeket, a maguk idejében, a legszervezettebb és hála a közönségnek, legjobb hangulatú kajak-kenu viadalokként tartották számon, de mi nem szerénykedünk, az akkori sikereket készülünk felülmúlni. A sportág nemzetközi szinten ugrásszerű fejlődésen ment keresztül az elmúlt öt évben. Már régen nem arról van szó, hogy 6-7 nemzet versenyzői csatáznak az érmekért. Bízom benne, hogy az idei vb szolgálni fogja a folyamatosan fejlődő sportág és a nemzetközi szövetség világméretű törekvéseit. Sportszerű versenyzést és sikeres szereplést kívánok minden rajthoz állónak, és jó szórakozást a szurkolóknak, akik kilátogatnak a pályára, vagy a televíziós közvetítés segítségével követik az eseményeket!"
*José Perurena López, a sportágat irányító ICF elnöke úgy fogalmazott:* Szeged gyönyörű város, a kajak-kenu történetének része.

*"Idén a Maty-éren a legjobbak legjobbjai versenyeznek. Sok sikert minden sportolónak ezen a fontos viadalon, ezennel a világbajnokságot hivatalosan is megnyitom"* - mondta a spanyol sportvezető.

Botka László polgármester büszke arra, hogy Szeged már harmadszor adhat otthont a kajak-kenu vb-nek. Hozzátette: "a vizek városa, bajnokok városa, a kajak-kenu magyarországi fővárosa. Ígérhetem, hogy jó házigazdák és szíves vendéglátók leszünk".
A megnyitón részt vett Czene Attila, a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium sportért felelős államtitkára is.
Az ünnepség rendezője ezúttal is Toronykőy Attila volt, aki a 2006-os vb nagysikerű megnyitója mellett a 2008-as ifjúsági és U23-as Európa-bajnokság, valamint a 2010-es sárkányhajó-vb megnyitójának megálmodója is volt.

A Barta Dóra koreografálta mintegy egyórás, sokszínű, fiatalos, pörgős műsor igazodott a vb szlogenjéhez, vagyis a kajak-kenu rock and rollhoz, több világhírű pop- és rocksláger is felcsendült, de emellett elhangzott Liszt Ferenc II. Magyar Rapszódiája és a Sámson és Delila című operából a Csók ária is Wiedemann Bernadett előadásában. A gigantikus díszletek között a program egyik csúcspontja a Rippel-fivérek szereplése volt, ők extrém akrobatikus bemutatóval kápráztatták el a közönséget. A Szeged Táncegyüttes egy botos táncot adott elő, ezúttal stílusosan evezőkkel, de megfordult a színpadon egy lovas kocsi, egy tűzoltóautó és egy katonai dzsip is. A műsort tűzijáték zárta.







*A világbajnokság küzdelmei - az előfutamokkal - csütörtökön 9 órakor rajtolnak a Maty-éri pályán.*


*PROGRAM*

*Augusztus 18., csütörtök*

_*Délelőtti program*_

_*9.00: férfi C-2, 500 m, előfutamok - Kozmann György, Korisánszky Péter*_
_*9.10: női K-4, 500 m, előfutamok - Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta, Kovács Katalin, Benedek Dalma*_
_*9.30: férfi K-1 1000 m, előfutamok - Dombvári Bence*_
_*10.12: férfi C-1, 1000 m, előfutamok - Vajda Attila*_
_*10.47: női K-2, 1000 m, előfutamok - Medveczky Erika, Sarudi Alíz*_
_*11.01: férfi K-2, 1000 m, előfutamok - Dombi Rudolf, Kökény Roland*_
_*11.29: női K-1, 1000 m, előfutamok - Csipes Tamara*_

_*






*_


_*Délutáni program*_

_*14.20: férfi C-2, 500 m, középfutamok*_
_*14.25: női K-4, 500 m, középfutamok*_
_*14.40: férfi K-1, 1000 m, középfutamok*_
_*15.08: férfi C-1, 1000 m, középfutamok*_
_*15.36: női K-2, 1000 m, középfutam*_
_*15.43: férfi K-2 1000 m, középfutamok*_
_*16.04: női K-1, 1000 m, középfutamok*_
_*16.30: PC FÉRFI K-1 A, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Fernando Fernandes Padua (BRA)*_
_*16.40: PC FÉRFI K-1 TA, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Marcus Swoboda (AUT)*_
_*16.50: PC FÉRFI K-1 LTA, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Iulian Serban (ROM)*_
_*17.00: PC NŐI K-1 TA, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Marta Santos Ferreira (BRA), magyar induló: Kajdi Katalin*_
_*17.10: PC NŐI K-1 LTA, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Christine Gauthier (CAN)*_
_*17.20: PC FÉRFI V-1 TA, 200 M. DÖNTŐ - Patrick Viriamu (TAH)*_
_*17.30: PC FÉRFI V-1 LTA, 200 M. DÖNTŐ - Patrick Viriamu (TAH)*_
_*17.40: PC NŐI V-1 LTA/TA/A, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Christine Selinger (CAN)*_
_*17.50: Eredményhirdetés*_

_*






*_

​
*VILÁGBAJNOKSÁG SZÁMOKBAN*

*Magyarország, eddig összesen 410 érmet gyűjtött, ebből 169 arany, 130 ezüst, 111 pedig bronz. Az örökranglista második helyén az egykori Szovjetunió áll 246 éremmel (101, 78, 67), míg a harmadik helyen Németországot találjuk 212 medállal (85, 67, 60).

Ha az elmúlt 10 év világbajnokságait nézzük, akkor azon a listán is Magyarország áll az élen, igaz nem az érmek mennyiségét tekintve, hanem a megnyert aranyérmek számát. Németország abban is közelít, hiszen legnagyobb riválisunk 47 aranyérmet gyűjtött az utóbbi 10 évben, ez 15-el kevesebb, mint a magyar válogatott eredménye. 

A világbajnokságok történetében Kovács Katalin a legsikeresebb versenyző, aki pályafutása során eddig összesen 38 érmet gyűjtött, ebből 29 aranyérem. Kovács, első érmét még 1997-ben szerezte, K-4 500 méteren lett ezüstérmes. Tavaly két arany- (K-2 200 m, K-4 500 m) és egy ezüstérmet (K-1 1000 m) nyert a poznani vb-n. 

A magyar válogatott csütörtökön tovább növelheti érmeinek számát, hiszen a parakenusoknál mind a négy versenyző, - Pál Bence, Rigó Imre, Kajdi Katalin és Szabó Sándor - is a fináléban folytathatja szereplését. 

Csütörtökön Kovács Katalin és Vajda Attila is vízre száll, előbbi K-4 500 méteren az előfutamban lesz érdekelt 9:10 órától, míg utóbbi 10:12 órakor C-1 1000 méteren harcol a középfutamba kerülésért. 

*​*
*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 18)

*

*

*Kovácsék remekeltek 500-on *


*A női kajaknégyes és a férfi kenupáros is egyenes ágon jutott be a döntőbe a szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokságon. *

*Csütörtök délelőtt folytatódott a szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokság, amelyen kiugró eredményeket várunk a hazai versenyzőktől. A délelőtt folyamán nem is kellett csalódnunk, ugyanis a Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta, Kovács Katalin, Benedek Dalma összeállítású kajaknégyes saját előfutamát megnyerve, egyenes ágon jutott be a döntőbe 500 méteren. *

*A Kozmann György, Korisánszky Péter kenupáros ugyan csak harmadik lett 500-on, ám így is bejutott a pénteki fináléba.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 18)

*






Kajak-kenu vb - A délelőtti nyitány után öt hazai egység már döntős








A csütörtök délelőtti nyitóprogram után öt magyar egység már készülődhet a pénteki döntőkre a szegedi, olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokságon.
​

​
*
*Kajak-kenu vb - Egy kvótaesély elúszott, Vajda és a kajakos duó a döntőben*
2011. 08. 18. 15.57

 <RIGHT> 



*


A férfi kajak egyesek 1000 m-es számában már biztosan nem lesz magyar kvóta a szegedi, olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokságon, mivel Dombvári Bencének a csütörtök délutáni középfutamból nem sikerült bejutnia a pénteki döntőbe. A kenus Vajda Attila és a Dombi Rudolf, Kökény Roland duó ugyanakkor ugyanezen a távon finalista, és továbbra is harcban van a londoni indulási jogért.
*​*
*





A középfutamok során mindhárom számban az első két hely ért biztosan döntőt. Vajda remek versenyzéssel nyert, a kajakpáros szintén nagyszerű teljesítményt nyújtva második lett, míg Dombvári negyedikként ért célba, így ő a vb második napján a B döntőben szállhat vízre.

A többi, nyitónapon érdekelt magyar egység már a délelőtti előfutamból kvalifikálta magát a legjobb kilenc közé, így a pénteki nyolc fináléból hétben lesz magyar hajó.

*A csütörtöki középfutamokat a Maty-éri pályán tekintette meg Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök.
*​*
**




*​*
*
*



*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 19)

*



*​


*Kajak-kenu vb - Egy-egy magyar arany és bronz a paradöntőkben*​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Szabó Sándor arany-, Pál Bence pedig bronzérmet szerzett a paraversenyzők csütörtök délutáni döntői során a szegedi kajak-kenu világbajnokságon.*​ 

Szabó a V-1 TA, Pál pedig a K-1 TA számban lett dobogós. A táv egyformán 200 méter volt.
Rigó Imre a V-1 LTA kategóriában hetedikként ért célba.
A parakenuban a V-1 a kenut, a K-1 pedig a kajakot jelöli. Az A sérültségi kategóriába tartozók csak a vállukat tudják használni versenyzés közben, a TA-ban a válluk mellett a törzsüket is, és minimális lábmunka is megengedett, míg az LTA-ban indulók a törzsük és a vállaik mellett a lábukat is tudják használni.​ 

*A parakenu tavaly óta hivatalos versenyszám a kajak-kenu világbajnokságon, s a 2016-os riói játékokon már a paralimpia műsorában is szerepelni fog.*​ 
*



*​ 










*PROGRAM*​ 
*Augusztus 19., péntek*​

_*Délelőtti program*_​ 
_*8.00: női K-1, 500 m, előfutamok - Kozák Danuta*_
_*8.30: férfi K-1, 500 m, előfutamok - Kugler Attila*_
_*8.55: férfi C-1, 500 m, előfutamok - Korisánszky Dávid*_
_*9.15: férfi K-2, 500 m, előfutamok - Tóth Dávid, Kulifai Tamás*_
_*9.30: női K-2, 500 m, előfutamok - Csipes Tamara, Kovács Katalin*_
_*9.55: férfi C-2, 1000 m, előfutamok - Széles Gábor, Nagy Péter*_
_*10.16: férfi K-4, 1000 m, előfutamok - Kammerer Zoltán, Vereckei Ákos, Kucsera Gábor, Boros Gergely*_
_*11.20: női K-1, 500 m, középfutamok*_
_*11.40: férfi K-1 500 m, középfutamok*_
_*12.00: férfi C-1, 500 m, középfutamok*_
_*12.15: férfi K-2, 500 m, középfutamok*_
_*12.25: női K-2, 500 m, középfutamok*_
_*12.45: férfi C-2, 1000 m, középfutamok*_
_*12.59: férfi K-4, 1000 m, középfutamok*_​ 



_*Délutáni program*_​ 
_*



*_​ 
_*15.06: férfi C-2, 500 m, B-döntő*_
_*15.16: férfi K-1, 1000 m, C-döntő*_
_*15.23: férfi C-1, 1000 m, C-döntő*_
_*15.30: férfi K-1, 1000 m, B-döntő*_
_*15.37: férfi C-1, 1000 m, B-döntő*_
_*15.44: férfi K-2, 1000 m, B-döntő*_
_*15.51: női K-1, 1000 m, B-döntő*_
_*16.01: FÉRFI C-2, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Alexandru Dumitrescu, Victor Mihalachi (ROM)*_
_*16.09: NŐI K-1, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Franziska Weber (GER)*_
_*16.17: FÉRFI K-1, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Max Hoff (GER)*_
_*16.25: Eredményhirdetés (női K-1, 1000 m)*_
_*16.33: FÉRFI C-1, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Vadim Menkov (UZB)*_
_*16.41: NŐI K-4, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Magyarország*_
_*16.49: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-1, 1000 m)*_
_*16.57: NŐI K-2, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Szabó Gabriella, Csipes Tamara (HUN)*_
_*17.05: FÉRFI K-2, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Martin Hollstein, Andreas Ihle (GER)*_
_*17.13: Eredményhirdetés (női K-4, 500 m)*_
_*17.21: FÉRFI C-4, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ – címvédő: Fehéroroszország, magyar induló: Sáfrán Mihály, Sáfrán Mátyás, Vasbányai Henrik, Németh Szabolcs*_
_*17.29: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-2, 1000 m)*_
_*17.37: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-1, 1000 m)*_
_*17.45: Eredményhirdetés (női K-2, 1000 m)*_
_*17.53: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-2, 500 m)*_
_*18.01: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-4, 1000 m) *_​ 
_*






*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 19)

*



*

*KAJAK-KENU VB*

*Kajakban a férfiak és a nők sem hibáztak. Kenuban csak egyesünk finalista, párosban buktuk az olimpiai kvótát*



*Kozák Danuta adta a ritmust: hét hajónkból hat döntős*






​
*Pénteken hét versenyszámmal folytatódott a szegedi kajak-kenu világbajnokság. A délelőtti előfutamok során csak a K-2 500 méterről lehetett egyenes ágon bejutni a fináléba, ezt a Tóth Dávid, Kulifai Tamás páros sikerrel meg is tette. A többieknek a déli folytatásban a középdöntőben volt még jelenésük, és egy kivétellel ott is hozták a tőlük elvártakat: bekerültek a fináléba. A C-2 1000 méteres egység kiesése azonban duplán csalódás és hideg zuhany.*








*VAJDA ATTILA UTOLÉRHETETLEN VOLT*






*Az olimpiai bajnok kenus a szegedi MOL kajak-kenu vb-n a legjobb idővel került a döntőbe. *
Vajda Attila magabiztos versenyzéssel kvalifikálta magát a szegedi MOL kajak-kenu világbajnokságon a pénteki fináléba. A magyar kenus előbb az előfutamban, majd a középfutam során is a leggyorsabbnak bizonyult.

Az előfutam során három másodpercet vert a második helyen célba érő bolgár Deyan Georgievre, majd a középfutamban – ugyanis ebben a versenyszámban ugyanis a nagy mezőny miatt nem lehetett egyből a döntőbe jutni – a francia Mathieu Goubel „kapott tőle” majd négy másodpercet. 

Ezek után nem meglepő, hogy nem csak a magyar, de a külföldi újságíróknak is ő volt az első számú célpontja. Attila pedig állta a rohamot, hiszen mindenkihez kedves volt, nem a sablonokat puffogtatta, majd miután végzett a magyar interjúkkal, angolra váltott. 










* A pénteki versenynap a 16 órakor kezdődő döntőkkel folytatódik, majd ér véget.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 19)

*KAJAK-KENU VB*​ 
*A Magyarok bearanyozták Szegeden a mai délutánunkat!*​ 

*Kovács Katalin megszerezte a harmincadik világbajnoki aranyát*​ 


 
*Kovács Katalin megszerezte pályafutása harmincadik világbajnoki aranyérmét a szegedi kajak-kenu világbajnokságon. A nyolc péntek délutáni döntőnek egy kivétélvel volt magyar érdekeltsége,*​ 
*Csipes Tamara ...Vajda Attila és a **Női 500-as kajaknégyes, ahol a Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta, Benedek Dalma, Kovács Katalin alkotta egység ARANYÉRMES LETT! *​ 

*



*​ 

_*



*_​

_*



*_​ 

​*a Medveczky Erika, Sarudi Alíz kettős ezer méteren bronzérmet szerzett.*​ 


 


_*Sáfrán Mátyás és Mihály, Vasbányai Henrik, Németh Szabolcs* *harmadik lett a kenu négyesek 1000 méteres döntőjében *_​ 


 


_*Kozmann György és Korisánszky Péter Dániel* *kilencedikek lettek.*_​ 





 


_*Dombi Rudolf és Kökény Roland* *hatodiknak értek célba.*_​ 


 
*KÖSZÖNJÜK LÁNYOK...KÖSZÖNJÜK FIÚK*​ 
*HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 20)

*Kajak-kenu vb - Eredmények*





*


A szegedi, olimpiai kvalifikációs MOL kajak-kenu világbajnokság pénteki döntőinek dobogósai és a magyarok eredményei:
*​*
*
* férfiak:
--------
1000 m:
K-1, világbajnok:
* Adam Van Koeverden (Kanada) 3:36.194 p
2. Anders Gustafsson (Svédország) 3:39.488
3. Eirik Veraas Larsen (Norvégia) 3:39.818
*...13. (a B döntőben 4.) DOMBVÁRI BENCE*

* C-1, világbajnok:
  VAJDA ATTILA 4:04.749
*2. David Cal (Spanyolország) 4:06.045
3. Vagyim Menkov (Üzbegisztán) 4:08.151

* K-2, világbajnok:
* Peter Gelle, Erik Vlcek (Szlovákia) 3:20.626
2. Markus Oscarsson, Henrik Nilsson (Svédország) 3:21.478
3. Vitalij Jurcsenko, Vaszilij Pogreban (Oroszország) 3:21.544
*...6. DOMBI RUDOLF, KÖKÉNY ROLAND 3:22.588*


*Kajak-kenu vb - Nyilatkozatok*





*


Nyilatkozatok a szegedi, olimpiai kvalifikációs MOL kajak-kenu világbajnokság pénteki döntői után:
*​*
*
*Vajda Attila, C-1 1000 m, világbajnok:
 "A közönség beletette a maga ötven százalékát, én is beletettem a magam ötven százalékát, ez így együtt egy teljes egész, nem is lehetett más a végeredmény, minthogy világbajnok lettem. Öt éve elvették tőlem hazai közönség előtt az aranyérmet, most nem engedtem. Tökéletes pályát mentem, jó volt a taktika is, nagyon sokat gyakoroltuk, hogy az utolsó 100 méteren még egyszer megindítom a hajót. Tudtam, ha 750-nél együtt vagyok a többiekkel, akkor nem kaphatok ki. Ezt a győzelmet a februárban elhunyt édesapámnak ajánlom, aki két nappal ezelőtt ünnepelte volna a születésnapját".

* *Csipes Tamara, női K-1 1000 m, világbajnok:
 "Nem gondoltam volna, hogy ekkorát tudok hajrázni. Az első 500 méteren Krisztinával (korábban Fazekas Krisztina, most amerikai színekben Krisztina Zur - a szerk.) akartam menni, de nem igazán sikerült, viszont ő sem bírta végig az iramát. A szembeszél nekem kedvezett, de féltem, hogy emiatt túl hosszú lesz a pálya. Hihetetlen volt a közönség, éreztem, ahogy dübörög a lelátó. Fantasztikus így versenyezni."

* * Kovács Katalin, női K-4 500 m, világbajnok:
 "Most már bevallhatjuk, az utolsó két-három edzésen nem mentünk jól, viszont most tökéletes pályát eveztünk. Már a rajt után úgy éreztem, vezetünk, de mint megtudtuk, csak 250 méternél álltunk az élre. Annyira jól mentünk, hogy már alig vártam, hogy a megbeszéltek szerint féltávnál megindítsuk a hajót. Az utolsó 100 méter igazi örömkajakozás volt, mert tudtuk, megvan, amiért jöttünk: az aranyérem. A végén csak arra figyeltem, hogy én emeljem fel elsőnek a lapátot. Imádok itt versenyezni".

* * Benedek Dalma, női K-4 500 m, világbajnok:
 "Örülök, hogy ennek a négyesnek a tagja lehetek. A közönség fantasztikus volt, az elválasztó szigetről visszaverődő buzdítás óriási erőt adott nekünk."

* * Szabó Gabriella, női K-4 500 m, világbajnok:
 "Mindent elmond erről a diadalról, hogy az utolsó 100 méteren már teli szájjal nevettem."

* * Medveczky Erika, női K-2 1000 m, 3. hely:
* "A táv közepén lazának tűnt. Nemzetközi mezőnyben még soha nem volt reakció a taktikánkra. Nagyon meglepett, hogy így meg tudtak indulni a riválisaink".

* Sarudi Alíz, női K-2 1000 m, 3. hely:
* "Utolsó leheletünkig küzdöttünk, így nem lehetünk csalódottak. Az előfutamok alapján nem vártuk, hogy így lehajráznak minket. Életem első felnőtt világbajnokságán örülök az éremnek, de bevallom, jobb eredményre számítottunk."

* Sáfrán Mátyás, C-4 1000 m, 3. hely:
* "Nyerni akartunk, de a két fiatal, Vasbányai Henrik és Németh Szabolcs pályafutása első vb-jén így is örül az éremnek. Hiányzott a rutin a hajóból, az utolsó 100 méteren már nem volt erőnk újítani."

* Dombi Rudolf, férfi K-2 1000 m, 6. hely:
* "A kvóta megvan, így nem érheti szó a ház elejét. Jó pályát mentünk, de a szembeszél zavaró volt. Sajnos az egyik legrosszabb pályán mentünk, ha középen vagyunk, meg lehetett volna a harmadik hely is, és ez fáj igazán."

* Kozmann György, C-2 500 m, 9. hely:
* "Korisánszkynak nem ízlett ez a balos szél. Kevés időnk volt minden körülményre felkészülni, és ez most visszaütött. Jobbra számítottunk, akár a dobogót is elérhetőnek tartottuk."

​


* 
* * C-4, világbajnok:
* Fehéroroszország 3:26.703
2. Románia 3:28.071
*3. MAGYARORSZÁG (Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály, Vasbányai Henrik, Németh Szabolcs) 3:28.113
* 
* 500 m:
C-2, világbajnok:
* Liviu-Alexandru Dumitrescu-Lazar, Victor Mihalachi (Románia) 1:45.524 p
2. Szerhij Bezuglij, Makszim Prokopenko (Azerbajdzsán) 1:46.178
3. Peter Kretschmer, Kurt Kuschela (Németország) 1:46.802
*...9. KOZMANN GYÖRGY, KORISÁNSZKY PÉTER 1:50.258

* * nők:
----
1000 m:
K-1, világbajnok:
  CSIPES TAMARA 4:11.388
*2. Krisztina Zur (Egyesült Államok) 4:13.470
3. Naomi Flood (Ausztrália) 4:14.124

* K-2, világbajnok: 
* Anne Knorr, Debora Niche (Németország) 3:50.614
2. Faldum Bereniké, Daniela Nedeva (Bulgária) 3:50.950
*3. MEDVECZKY ERIKA, SARUDI ALÍZ 3:53.416*
* 500 m:
  K-4, világbajnok:
 MAGYARORSZÁG (SZABÓ GABRIELLA, KOZÁK DANUTA, KOVÁCS KATALIN, BENEDEK DALMA) 1:36.339
*2. Németország 1:37.521
3. Fehéroroszország 1:37.887



*PROGRAM*

*Augusztus 20., szombat*

*Délelőtti program*

*8.00: férfi K-1, 200 m, előfutamok - Molnár Péter*
*8.28: férfi C-1, 200 m, előfutamok - Bozsik Attila*
*8.52: női K-1, 200 m, előfutamok - Paksy Tímea*
*9.20: férfi K-2, 200 m, előfutamok - Sík Márton, Beé István*
*9.40: női K-2, 200 m, előfutamok - Kovács Katalin, Kozák Danuta*
*9.52: férfi C-2, 200 m, előfutamok - Horváth Gábor, Foltán László*
*10.00: női C-1, 200 m, előfutamok - Takács Kincső*
*10.30: férfi K-1, 200 m, középfutamok*
*10.46: férfi C-1, 200 m, középfutamok*
*11.02: női K-1, 200 m, középfutamok*
*11.18: férfi K-2, 200 m, középfutamok*
*11.34: női K-2, 200 m, középfutamok*
*11.42: férfi C-2, 200 m, középfutamok*
*11.46: női C-1, 200 m, középfutamok*

*Délutáni program*

*13.27: férfi C-2, 1000 m, B-döntő*
*13.34: férfi K-4, 1000 m, B-döntő*
*13.44: női K-1, 500 m, C-döntő*
*13.50: férfi K-1, 500 m, C-döntő*
*13.56: női K-1, 500 m, B-döntő*
*14.02: férfi K-1, 500 m, B-döntő*
*14.08: férfi C-1, 500 m, B-döntő*
*14.14: férfi K-2, 500 m, B-döntő*
*14.20: női K-2, 500 m, B-döntő*
*14.26: NŐI C-2, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - címvédő: Laurence Vincent-Lapointe, Mallorie Nicholson (CAN), magyar induló: Takács Kincső, Baravics Gyöngyvér*
*14.32: NŐI K-1, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Inna Oszipenko-Radomszka (UKR)*
*14.38: FÉRFI K-1, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Anders Gustafsson (SWE)*
*14.44: Eredményhirdetés (női K-1, 500 m)*
*14.52: FÉRFI C-1, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Dzianis Harazha (BLR)*
*14.58: FÉRFI K-2, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Raman Piatrushenka, Vadzim Makhnev (BLR)*
*15.04: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-1, 500 m)*
*15.12: NŐI K-2, 500 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Kozák Danuta, Szabó Gabriella (HUN)*
*15.18: FÉRFI C-2, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Alexandru Dumitrescu, Victor Mihalachi (ROM)*
*15.26: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-1, 500 m)*
*15.34: FÉRFI K-4, 1000 M, A-DÖNTŐ – Franciaország*
*15.42: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-2, 500 m)*
*15.50: Eredményhirdetés (női K-2, 500 m)*
*15.58: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-2, 1000 m)*
*16.06: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-4 1000 m)*
*16.14: Eredményhirdetés (női C-2, 500 m)*
*16.40: férfi C-1 váltó, 200 m, előfutamok - Bozsik Attila, Horváth Gábor, Foltán László, Lantos Ádám*
*17.00: női K-1 váltó, 200 m, előfutamok - Paksy Tímea, Kozák Danuta, Kovács Katalin, Vad Ninetta*
*17.20: férfi K-1 váltó, 200 m, előfutamok - Dudás Miklós, Gyertyános Gergely, Tótka Sándor, Kadler Viktor*


*HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!*







​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 21)

*



*​ 
*Ma zárul a Szegedi Kajak-Kenu VB*​ 
*Kajak-kenu vb - Egy-egy arany, ezüst és bronz, plusz öt kvóta szombaton*​ 


 





 

*A magyar versenyzők mindhárom színű éremből egyet, továbbá öt londoni kvótát szereztek a szombati döntőkben a szegedi, olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokságon.*​ 

_*A győzelem a vb-újonc Tóth Dávid, Kulifai Tamás 500 m-es kajakpároshoz fűződött, amely nagy, de kellemes meglepetést okozva lett aranyérmes. *_​ 


*Kozák Danuta másodikként zárt a kajak egyesek fél kilométeres versenyében, míg a harmadik helyet Takács Kincső és Baravics Gyöngyvér 500 m-es kenupárosa szerezte.*​ 





*Kajak-kenu vb - Kovács és Kozák duója már döntős 200 m-en*​ 

*



*​ 

*A Kovács Katalin, Kozák Danuta kajakpáros bejutott a vasárnapi döntőbe 200 m-en a szegedi, olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokság szombat délelőtti programja során. A többi magyar egység a középfutamban folytathatja a legrövidebb távon.*​ 
A pénteki győzelme óta immár 30-szoros vb-aranyérmes Kovács tavaly, Poznanban megnyerte ezt a számot Douchev-Janics Natasával, s most új társával, Kozákkal is esélyeshez méltóan mutatkoztak be. Az előfutamból csak az első hely ért egyenes ági fináléba kerülést, s ezt könnyedén szerezték meg a magyarok.​ 

*Kajak-kenu vb - Nyilatkozatok*​




 

*Nyilatkozatok a szegedi, olimpiai kvalifikációs MOL kajak-kenu világbajnokság szombati döntői után:*​ 

*Tóth Dávid, férfi K-2 500 m, világbajnok:*
_*"Úgy mentünk, ahogy elterveztük. 300 méterig utaztunk, majd utána robbantottunk. Azt hiszem, az az egységünk titka, hogy technikailag nagyon jól kiegészítjük egymást. Edzőnknek, Fábiánné Rozsnyói Katalinnak sokat köszönhetünk, és a közönség is sokat lendített rajtunk az utolsó 100 méteren. Ahogy meglátták, hogy éremért küzdünk, érezhető volt, ahogy dübörög a lelátó, s ez fantasztikus érzés volt. Szerencsére most nem követtük el azt a hibát, mint az előfutamban, amikor a közönség hatására túl nagyot indítottunk, akkor szinte majd kiestünk a hajóból".*_​ 


_*



*_​ 
*Kulifai Tamás, férfi K-2 500 m, világbajnok:*
*"A vb előtt a dobogós helyezést reális célkitűzésnek gondoltuk, aztán az előfutamok ebben meg is erősítettek minket. Azt viszont nem gondoltuk, hogy az aranyérem is összejöhet. A végén hiába volt szoros a verseny, éreztem, hogy nyertünk. Jövőre megpróbáljuk az 1000 métert, elvégre az az olimpiai szám".kiss*​ 
*Kozák Danuta, női K-1 500 m, 2. hely:*
*"Nem vagyok elégedett, sőt, nagyon csalódott vagyok. Nem sikerült megvalósítanom azt, amit elterveztem. A rajt nagyon rosszul sikerült, míg német ellenfelemnek önmagához képest is nagyon jól, ez pedig sokkolt engem. Emiatt nem tudtam magamból kievezni azt, ami bennem van."*​ 




*kiss*​ 
*Takács Kincső, női C-2 500 m, 3. hely:*
*"Nagyon örülünk, mert mindent kiadtunk magunkból. Nekünk nem kedvezett a hátszél, mert én nem kedvelem az ilyen körülményeket, így különösen értékes ez az érem."*


 
kiss​ 
*Kovács Katalin, női K-2 500 m, 4. hely:*
"Természetesen csalódottak vagyunk, főleg az Eb tükrében, amikor is zöldfülűként is nyerni tudtunk. Talán nem a megfelelő taktikát választottuk, ráadásul igen extrém időjárásnak számít a Maty-éren az ilyen erős hátszél. De ilyen a sport, fel kell tudni dolgozni a kudarcokat is".​ 


 
*Kammerer Zoltán, férfi K-4 1000 m, 7. hely:*
"Nem életünk pályája volt, de hibát nem tudok mondani, megvolt az utazósebességünk, az indításaink is sikerültek. Sokkal jobbat nem tudunk. Ez is nagy előrelépés a tavalyi B-döntős második helyhez képest, főleg azt figyelembe véve, hogy a 2009-es és a 2010-es világbajnok, valamint az idei Európa-bajnok egység nem jutott be a mostani fináléba, azaz egyik sem szerzett kvótát. Nekünk viszont megvan, és csak ez számít".​ 


 

*Kugler Attila, férfi K-1 500 m, 8. hely:*
"Engem nem segített a hátszél, a 9-es pálya pedig különösen rossz, mert semmit nem érzékeltem a mezőnyből. Ez volt a maximum, amit ki tudtam hozni ebből a pályából."​ 


 
*Korisánszky Dávid, férfi C-1 500 m, 8. hely:*
"Jó pályát mentem, de az utolsó 150 méter nem úgy sikerült, ahogy azt előre kigondoltam. Zavart a hullámos víz, emiatt többször meg is billentem. Összességében ez a helyezés volt a reális".​ 


 



*Kajak-kenu vb - Borkai: sikeres a rendezés, fantasztikus a hangulat*​ 



 

*Borkai Zsolt, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) elnöke szerint sikeres a rendezés és fantasztikus a hangulat Szegeden, az olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokságon.*​ 

"Lenyűgöző, hogy telt ház előtt zajlik az esemény. Sorra jönnek az ötkarikás kvóták és az érmek, köztük aranyak is. Ismét kiderült, hogy a magyar emberek szeretik a sportot és itt, Szegeden különösképpen a kajak-kenut" - mondta az MTI-nek a sportvezető, aki különösen annak örült, hogy az eddigi négy aranyból kettő olimpiai számban született.
Hozzátette, hatalmas sportdiplomáciai eredménynek tartja, hogy a sportág kvótáinak nagy részéről döntő világeseménynek Magyarország a házigazdája. Kiemelte, hogy Szeged az eredetileg kijelölt franciaországi helyszín helyett beugróként vállalta a rendezést, és komoly állami szerepvállalás mellett igen szép és sikeres világversenynek ad otthont. Szerinte Szegednél keresve sem lehetett volna jobb helyszínt találni.​ 
*A MOB vezetője a londoni magyar csapat létszámát illetően nem fogalmazott meg konkrét elvárást. Úgy vélte, amennyiben a női vízilabda-, a férfi kézilabda-, vagy a minimális kijutási eséllyel rendelkező női kézilabda-válogatottból valamelyik kvalifikálja magát, akkor összejöhet a 160 fő, de ha ezek a csapatok nem lehetnek ott a jövő évi olimpián, akkor jóval kisebb lesz a létszám.*​ 

_*Négy aranynál jár a magyar csapat*_​ 

_*



*_​ 

_*Egy arany-, egy ezüst-, egy bronzérem és öt olimpiai kvóta.*_​ 
_*Ez volt a magyar csapat mérlege a szombati döntők során.*_​ 
_*Összességében tehát négy aranya és 12 kvótája van a magyar válogatottnak.*_​ 
_*És hogy kikről szólt a második döntős nap? Fábián Lászlóné fiataljai, Kulifai Tamás és Tóth Dávid alaposan meglepték a világot a K-2 500 méteren aratott győzelmükkel. Kozák Danuta ezúttal ezüstérmes lett a német Nicole Reinhardt mögött, míg női kenupárosunk, Baravics Gyöngyvér és Takács Kincső bronzérmet vehetett át.*_​ 

*PROGRAM*​ 
*Augusztus 21., vasárnap*​ 
*Délelőtti program*​ 
*10.05: férfi C-1, 5000 m, döntő – magyar induló: Varga Dávid, címvédő: Ronald Verch (GER)*
*10.35: női K-1, 5000 m, döntő - magyar induló: Csipes Tamara, címvédő: Folláth Vivien (HUN)*
*11.05: férfi K-1, 5000 m, döntő – magyar induló: Pauman Dániel, címvédő: Ken Wallace (AUS)*
*11.35: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-1, 5000 m)*
*11.43: Eredményhirdetés (női K-1, 5000 m)*
*11.51: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-1, 5000 m)*​ 
*Délutáni program*​ 
*12.04: férfi K-1, 200 m, C-döntő*
*12.08: férfi C-1, 200 m, C-döntő*
*12.12: női K-1, 200 m, C-döntő*
*12.16: férfi K-2, 200 m, C-döntő*
*12.20: férfi K-1, 200 m, B-döntő*
*12.24: férfi C-1, 200 m, B-döntő*
*12.28: női K-1, 200 m, B-döntő*
*12.32: férfi K-2, 200 m, B-döntő*
*12.36: női K-2, 200 m, B-döntő*
*12.40: női C-1, 200 m, B-döntő*
*12.46: FÉRFI K-1, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Edward McKeever (GBR)*
*12.51: NŐI K-1, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Janics Natasa (HUN)*
*12.56: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-1, 200 m)*
*13.04: FÉRFI C-1, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Ivan Shtyl (RUS)*
*13.09: NŐI C-1, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Laurence Vincent-Lapointe (CAN)*
*13.14: Eredményhirdetés (női K-1, 200 m)*
*13.22: FÉRFI K-2, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Arnaud Hybois, Sébastien Jouve (FRA)*
*13.27: NŐI K-2, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Kovács Katalin, Janics Natasa (HUN)*
*13.32: Eredményhirdetés (női C-1, 200 m)*
*13.40: FÉRFI C-2, 200 M, A-DÖNTŐ - Raimundas Labuckas, Tomas Gadeikis (LIT)*
*13.45: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-2 200 m)*
*13.53: Eredményhirdetés (női K-2, 200 m)*
*14.01: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-1, 200 m)*
*14.09: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-2, 200 m)*
*14.30: Férfi C-1 VÁLTÓ, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Oroszország*
*14.40: NŐI K-1 VÁLTÓ, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Németország*
*14.50: FÉRFI K-1 VÁLTÓ, 200 M, DÖNTŐ - Spanyolország*
*15.00: Eredményhirdetés (férfi C-1 váltó, 200 m)*
*15.08: Eredményhirdetés (női K-1 váltó, 200 m)*
*15.16: Eredményhirdetés (férfi K-1 váltó, 200 m)*​ 

*15.30: Záróünnepség*​ 

*HAJRÁ MAGYAROK!*​<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

*Szeged 2011: Képek a Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokságról - szombat*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 21)

*



*​ 


*Csipes Tamara egy életem, egy halálom stílusban lett világbajnok*​ 


 
*Csipes Tamara aranyérmes lett a szegedi kajak-kenu világbajnokságon a női kajakosok 5000 méteres versenyszámában.*​ 
*A győztes a verseny után elmondta, amolyan egy életem, egy halálom stílusban versenyzett. Elhatározta, hogy keményen nyomja, ameddig bírja. Arany lett a jutalma.*​ 

*Kajak-kenu vb: a német Hoff győzelme 5000 m-en, Pauman a 9.*​ 


 


*A németek klasszisa, Max Hoff nyerte meg a férfi kajakosok 5000 méteres versenyszámát a szegedi világbajnokságon.*​ 
*A magyar Pauman Dániel a 9. helyen ért célba.*​ 


*Kajak-kenu vb: ukrán aranyérem, Varga Dávid a 9. 5000 m-en*​ 





 
*Ukrán aranyérem született a szegedi kajak-kenu világbajnokságon a vasárnapi döntők első számában, a kenu egyesek 5000 méteres látványos küzdelmében. A magyar induló, Varga Dávid a 9. helyen végzett.*​


----------



## Moto-Cat (2011 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok!
A légzőcsöves búvárkodással kapcsolatban érdekelne pár dolog, ha van itt olyan, aki ismerős a témában. Például elég sokféle uszony kapható, vagy milyen légzőcsövet érdemes használni. Bármilyen információ érdekel.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 21)

*



*



*6 ARANY, 1 Ezüst, 3 Bronz, 10 Érem összesen,*
*14 olimpiai kvóta*


*Bucsúzunk és Köszönjük Szeged...*


*Köszönjük MAGYAR KAJAK - KENU Csapat...*








*SZÉP VOLT LÁNYOK...SZÉP VOLT FIÚK!*




*VILÁGBAJNOKAINK*


*Szabó Sándor paraversenyző*


*Kovács Katalin*


*Csipes Tamara*


*Női K-2*




*Kovács Katalin*
*Kozák Danuta*


*Női K-4*
*Szabó Gabriella*
*Kozák Danuta*
*Benedek Dalma*
*Kovács Katalin*


*Vajda Attila*


*Férfi K-2*
*Tóth Dávid, Kulifai Tamás*



*Ezüstérem*
*Kozák Danuta *



*Bronzérem*


*Pál Bence paraversenyző*


*Baravics Gyöngyvér *
*Takács Kincső*


*Női K-2*
*MEDVECZKY ERIKA, SARUDI ALÍZ *


*Férfi C-4*
*Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály, Vasbányai Henrik, Németh Szabolcs*



*Köszönjük a többi Magyar helyezetteknek is!*


*Horváth Gábor, Takács Kincső,Sík Márton,Beé István,*
_*Molnár Péter,Bozsik Péter,Paksi Timea,Horváth Gábor,Foltán László,Kozmann György és Korisánszky Péter Dániel,*_
_*Dombi Rudolf és Kökény Roland* _










*Irány London 2012 - XXX. Nyári Olimpia*









*Csodálatos pillanatokat..., eseményeket lehet szerezni és átélni.., amikor egy-egy élsportoló Világ vagy olimpiai érmet...helyezést szerez...,rekordot dönt...*
*Az olimpia egy csodás dolog...,*


*HAJRÁ MAGYAROK*



















*A szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokság éremtáblázata:*
*arany ezüst bronz*


*Németország 6 2 3*
*MAGYARORSZÁG 6 1 3*
*Kanada 3 - -*
*Oroszország 2 6 3*
*Lengyelország 2 2 3*
*Fehéroroszország 1 3 4*
*Azerbajdzsán 1 3 -*
*Spanyolország 1 1 2*
*Románia 1 1 1*
*Litvánia 1 1 -*
*Ukrajna 1 - 3*
*Ausztria 1 - -*
*Franciaország 1 - -*
*Szlovákia 1 - -*
*Új-Zéland 1 - -*
*Nagy-Britannia - 3 -*
*Svédország - 2 -*
*Ausztrália - 1 2*
*Bulgária - 1 1*
*Csehország - 1 -*
*Egyesült Államok - 1 -*
*Dánia - - 1*
*Norvégia - - 1*
*Olaszország - - 1*
*Üzbegisztán - - 1 *












*GRATULÁLUNK a KANADAI Csapatnak is!*​<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 22)

*Litkey Farkas harmadszor nyerte meg a K-K Szólót*​ 

*



*​ 

*Különösebb időjárás-változás nélkül, kellemes vitorlázással 8 óra alatt teljesítette Litkey Farkas az idei Keszthely-Kenese Szólót, és ezzel már háromra növelte győzelmei számát (további két második és egy harmadik helyezést gyűjtött még be az elmúlt évek során).*​ 
A második helyen 40 perccel később a verseny alapítója, Fa Nándor futott a Fahajóval.
A 28 vitorlázóból álló mezőny augusztus 20-án reggel 9 órakor könnyűszeles vitorlával rajtolt el Keszthelyről, majd a gyenge szélben pillanatok alatt átrendeződött a mezőny, a délnyugatról érkező frissülésben gyorsan elszakadtak egymástól a versenyzők.
További eredmények:​

*1. Litkey Farkas – Code8 – 8 óra*
_*2. Fa Nándor – Fahajó – 8:40*_
_*3. Varga Lajos – Nelson – 9:35*_
_*4. Ian Ainsley – Team Proximo – 9:47*_
_*5. Fináczy Péter – Déli szél – 9:54*_​ 
A Keszthely–Kenese Szóló egy egyszemélyes nonstop vitorlásverseny, amely hazai és külföldi vitorlázóknak biztosít lehetőséget a vitorlázó technikai és taktikai tudás megmérésére. A versenyt Fa Nándor alapította, 2001-ben került először megrendezésre. Veszélyes, ugyanakkor nagyon nagy élmény, hiszen az ember minden körülmény között egyedül oldja meg a problémákat a hajó fedélzetén.​ 

*Műugró ob - Kormos és Turi sikere*
2011. 08. 22. 02.27​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A nőknél Kormos Villő, a férfiaknál pedig Turi Marcell bizonyult a legjobbnak egy méteren a mű- és toronyugró országos bajnokság vasárnapi versenynapján, a Széchy Tamás Uszodában.*​ 

Kormos pénteken toronyugrásban, szombaton pedig három méteren is győzött.​ 

*Eredmények *​ 
*nők:*
*műugrás, 1 méter:*​ 
*1. Kormos Villő (RLSE) 224,15 pont*
*2. Reisinger Zsófia (RLSE) 178,65*
*3. Milánkovich Dorottya (BME) 113,40*​ 
*férfiak:*
*műugrás, 1 méter:*​ 
*1. Turi Marcell (RLSE) 273,20 pont*
*2. Kelemen Tamás (BVSC) 246,80*
*3. Bóta Botond (BME) 222,40*​ 

*Egy kis visszatekintés...*
*Szeged 2011: Képek a Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokságról - *
*SIKERES VB-T ZÁRTAK A MAGYAR KAJAK-KENUSOK*​ 
_*Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány elégedett a magyar kajak-kenu válogatott teljesítményével, valamint a szegedi, olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokságon megszerzett érmek és londoni kvóták számával.*_​ 
*A hazai válogatott hat arany-, egy ezüst- és három bronzéremmel (az olimpiai számokat tekintve két arannyal és egy ezüsttel), valamint 14 ötkarikás indulási joggal (hét férfi kajakos /8 a maximum/, hat női kajakos /6/ és egy kenus /4/) zárta a viadalt. *​ 
_"Eredetileg tíz érmet tűztem ki célként, ez pontosan bejött, s annak külön örülök, hogy a dobogós helyek közül hat első hely lett - mondta vasárnapi záró sajtótájékoztatóján a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok szakember, aki külön hangsúlyozta, hogy a paraszámokban is született két hazai érem, egy-egy arany és bronz. - A mi csapatunk tagjai szerepeltek a legtöbb döntőben, mi szereztük a legtöbb olimpiai pontot, másodikak lettünk az éremtáblázaton, és úgy gondolom, a megszerzett kvóták számával is elégedettek lehetünk."_​ 

Az ötkarikás számok közül kettőben sikerült győzni, egyben pedig második helyen végezni: Peking bajnoka, a helyi kedvenc *Vajda Attila* C-1 1000 méteren, míg a címvédő női kajaknégyes (*Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta, Kovács Katalin, Benedek Dalma*) 500-on diadalmaskodott, Kozák pedig ezüstérmes lett K-1 500 méteren. A további hazai győzelmeket *Csipes Tamara* (K-1 1000 és 5000 m), a *Kovács, Kozák duó* (K-2 200 m), valamint a kellemes meglepetésre diadalmaskodó *Tóth Dávid, Kulifai Tamás *500-as kajakpáros szolgáltatta. Harmadik lett a *Medveczky Erika, Sarudi Alíz* kajakpáros és a *Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály, Vasbányai Henrik, Németh Szabolcs *alkotta kenunégyes 1000 méteren, valamint a *Takács Kincső, Baravics Gyöngyvér* kenukettes 500-on.​ 
*Az ötnapos világbajnokságot - amelyet a nemzetközi szövetség elnöke, José Perurena López minden idők egyik legjobb vb-jének nevezett - több mint 40 ezer szurkoló tekintette meg a szegedi Maty-éren.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Takács Kincső a MOL különdíjasa lett*​ 
<RIGHT>
*A hétvége egyik nagy meglepetésembere és a MOL Kajak-Kenu Világbajnokság legfiatalabb női érmese (C-2 500 m, 3. hely) Takács Kincső lett, aki vasárnap átvehette a MOL különdíját.*​ 
*Szeptemberben ünnepli 18. születésnapját. Nyilván hatalmas élményt jelentett ilyen fiatalon szerepelni és érmet szerezni a szegedi világbajnokságon. Életre szóló az élmény?*​ 
_Amit itt kaptunk Szegeden, biztos, hogy meghatározza majd a pályafutásunkat – mondta Takács Kincső. – Csodálatos érzés volt ennyi ember előtt versenyezni, a C-2 500 méter döntőjében az utolsó kétszáz méteren szinte a közönséggel együtt harcoltuk ki a bronzérmet. A párommal, Baravics Gyöngyvérrel arról beszélgettünk: szerencsések vagyunk, hogy mindez megadatott nekünk, és hogy mi is ott állhattunk a dobogónál tízezer ember szeme láttára._​ 

*Dusev-Janics a háttérben és az árnyékban.*
2011. 08. 23. 06.30​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Nem is olyan régen még arra lehetett számítani, hogy Dusev-Janics Natasa lesz az idei kajak-kenu világbajnokság első számú magyar sztárversenyzője, de aztán nagyot változott a világ körülötte és már nem az esélyeit latolgatták, hanem azt, hogy a kislányát a VB előtt, alatt, vagy azután hozza a világra.*​ 

A szegedi verseny már befejeződött, és ahogy mondani szokás: a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok még „egyben van”, Milana világra jövetelére még várni kell néhány napot…
„Ezek az utolsó hetek a legnehezebbek, de jól viselem a „hajrát” és hála Istennek, a kicsivel is minden rendben – nyilatkozta a T-Mobile Sporthír Szolgálat munkatársának Natasa, akit szegediként minden rajtjánál vagy tízezren buzdítottak volna a Maty-éri pályán.
– Minden jóban van valami rossz, és ennek az ellenkezője is igaz. Nekem érthetően az nyomja a szívemet, hogy most csak szurkoló lehetek, de máris jobban érzem magamat, ha a kislányom érkezésére gondolok és arra, hogy alig néhány héttel később már újra edzésbe állhatok. Szinte egészen mostanáig naponta kétszer kajakoztam, formában igyekeztem tartani magamat. Mint egy szorgalmas diák, újra és újra átvettem az anyagot, de nem csak fejben, hanem a jól begyakorolt mozgássor iskolázásával is.
A Szervező Bizottság és Natasa támogatói, így közöttük a Telekom is azt szerették volna, ha Szeged büszkeségét a versenyek alatt díszvendégként köszönhetik a lelátón,és megkérhetik arra, hogy legyen a nagy esemény háziasszonya.​ 
*„Ebben az óriási hőségben nagyon vigyáznom kell magamra, így inkább a háttérben maradtam, és ha mégis kilátogatottam egy kis időre a versenypályára, az árnyékba húzódtam és kerültem a nagy nyilvánosságot. Ez most egyébként sem az én versenyem, hanem a válogatott csapattársaimé, akiknek szívből gratulálok a sikereikhez. Külön is gratulálok Kovács Katalinnak, akivel párban kétszer lettünk olimpiai bajnokok, és aki Szegeden a 30. illetve 31. világbajnoki győzelmét ünnepelhette!”*​ 


*Műugrás: Kormos és Turi sikere egy méteren*






*A nőknél Kormos Villő, a férfiaknál pedig Turi Marcell bizonyult a legjobbnak egy méteren a mű- és toronyugró országos bajnokság vasárnapi versenynapján, a Széchy Tamás Uszodában. *
Kormos pénteken toronyugrásban, szombaton pedig három méteren is győzött.​ 

*Eredmények *
*férfiak:*
*műugrás, 1 méter, Bajnok: *​ 
*Turi Marcell (RLSE) 273,20, *
*2. Kelemen Tamás (BVSC) 246,80, *
*3. Bóta Botond (BME) 222,40*​ 
*nők:*
_*műugrás, 1 méter, B:*_
*Kormos Villő (RLSE) 224,15, *
*2. Reisinger Zsófia (RLSE) 178,65, *
*3. Milánkovich Dorottya (BME) 113,40 *
*a*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 23)

<!-- magnum banner / --><!-- közép -->*Cseh Lászlóék a franciák és a németek előtt az Universiadén*


*Az elmúlt évtized legjobb eredményét érte el az összesen tizenegy érmet (öt arany, két ezüst, négy bronz) szerző magyar küldöttség a kínai Sencsenben kedden zárult Universiadén, az egyetemi és főiskolás sportolók világjátékán, amelyen 151 ország 7132 sportolója vett részt.* 
*A huszonhatodik nyári Universiadén a résztvevők száma először lépte át a tízezres határt, a több mint hétezer sportoló mellett ugyanis 3471 hivatalos személyt (edzőt, kísérőt, bírót) akkreditáltak az eseményre.*


Az Universiadékon az alapprogramba tartozó sportágak mellett a szervezők a lehetőségeikhez mérten továbbiakat is felvehetnek, a kínai rendezők pedig nem fukarkodtak, csaknem olimpiai léptékűvé duzzasztották a műsort, 24 sportágban 306 aranyérmet osztottak ki, ez pedig szinte megegyezik az ötkarikás játékokon elnyerhető első helyek számával.
Az éremtáblázat élén hatalmas fölénnyel végzett Kína, amelynek versenyzői 75 alkalommal állhattak a dobogó legfelső fokára, és ez azt jelenti, hogy a házigazdák több aranyat nyertek, mint a második és harmadik, Oroszország és a Koreai Köztársaság összesen.

*Magyarország az elmúlt tíz év legjobb szereplésének köszönhetően - az európai nemzetek között hetedikként zárva - az éremtáblázat 16. pozícióját foglalta el,* megelőzve többek között Franciaországot, Németországot, Spanyolországot és Nagy-Britanniát.

A magyarok eredménye azért is figyelemre méltó, mert az utóbbi két évtizedben csak kétszer, 1995-ben és 1997-ben sikerült a mostaninál is jobb eredményeket elérni az Universiadén.

A hatalmas pompával lebonyolított keddi záróünnepségen - amelyen részt vett Kína első számú vezetője, Hu Csin-tao államelnök is - az óriáskivetítőn, háromperces klipben elevenítették fel az esemény legemlékezetesebb pillanatait, a video-összeállításban feltűnt a három aranyat nyert úszó, Cseh László és a 400 m-es síkfutás magyar győztese, Deák Nagy Marcell is.

Vincze Pál csapatvezető, a Magyar Egyetemi és Főiskolai Sportszövetség alelnöke kiemelte, a csapat nem lehet elégedetlen, ugyanakkor, ha minden olyan magyar élsportoló indult volna az Universiadén, aki jelenleg felsőoktatási tanulmányokat folytat, és sikerül legalább annyit nyújtania, mint Cseh Lászlónak, akkor valószínűleg az 1995-ben és 1997-ben elért sikereket is túlszárnyalták volna a versenyzők.

*A következő Universiadéra 2013-ban, az oroszországi Kazanyban kerül sor.*​</BEVEZETO>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 26)

*Két számban kvótában reménykednek a magyarok az evezős-vb-n








Három olimpiai számban indul, s ezek közül kettőben kvótaszerzési reményekkel száll vízre a 12 fős magyar válogatott a szlovéniai Bledben vasárnap kezdődő és jövő vasárnapig tartó, olimpiai kvalifikációs evezős-világbajnokságon.
​

A vb-n induló magyar csapat:​​kormányos nélküli kettes (1-11. hely ér kvótát): Simon Béla, Juhász Adrián
könnyűsúlyú kétpárevezős (1-11. hely ér kvótát): Varga Tamás, Galambos Péter
kétpárevezős (1-11. hely ér kvótát): Elekes Szilveszter, Hermann Róbert
könnyűsúlyú négypárevezős: Pozsár Bence, Matyasovszki Dániel, Markgrúber Balázs, Kitka Gergely,
könnyűsúlyú egypárevezős: Hajdú Zsuzsanna
női adaptív (csak kar) egypárevezős: Lengyel Mónika

A vb-n vasárnap, hétfőn és kedden az elő- és reményfutamokat, szerdán és csütörtökön a középdöntőket rendezik, majd a finálékra péntektől vasárnapig kerül sor.

​

"Mini-Szeged" a Városligeti-tavon








Egy héttel a nagysikerű szegedi világbajnokság után és néhány nappal a londoni olimpiai tesztverseny előtt különleges kajak-kenu regatta lesz augusztus 27.-én szombaton, a Városligeti-tavon.

A tervezett program:

15.30-16.00 - Média regisztráció 
16.00-16.30 - K1-100m, Nők 
16.30-16.40 - Betétprogram - wakeboard bemutató 
16.40-17.10 - K1-100m, Férfi 
17.10-17.20 - Betétprogram II. - triálbicikli 
17.20-17.50 - C1-100m, Férfi 
17.50-18.00 - Betétprogram III. - MEGLEPETÉS program 
18.00-18.30 - K2-100m, vegyes páros 
18.30-18.45 - Média interjúk 
18.45-19.00 - Eredményhirdetés & díjátadó 
19.00-19.45 – Compact Disco koncert vízi színpadon

A 16 órakor kezdődő versenyre ingyenes a belépés. ​*
*A sencseni mesterhármas után a maconkai tónál versenyez Cseh László*
2011. 08. 26. 06.35 

 <RIGHT> 






*A sanghaji úszó világbajnokság után alig egy héttel egy újabb kínai verseny várt Cseh Lászlóra: a Sencsenben megrendezett Universiadé, az egyetemista és főiskolás sportolók hagyományos versengése.*

A mérce most nem ott állt, ahol világbajnokságon, de ez nem kisebbítheti a Kőbánya SC sportolójának a dicsőségét, aki a magyar küldöttség öt aranyérméből egymaga hármat „úszott össze”.

- Nagy terhet jelenthetett az akklimatizáció hármas feladatának megoldása: átállás Sanghajban, aztán hazatérve Budapesten, majd újra a távoli országban, Sencsen városában…

*"Az igazat megvallva Sanghajban nem tudtam teljes sikerrel akklimatizálódni, pedig időben érkeztünk a világbajnokságra – válaszolt Cseh László a T-Mobile Sporthír Szolgálat munkatársának a kérdésére. – Ennek okát még nem tudom, de azt is ki kell majd elemeznünk, hogy mit kellett volna jobban, vagy másképpen csinálnunk. Figyelemre méltó, hogy az Universiadén jobbat úsztam 200 pillangón, mint a világbajnokságon, a 200 vegyesen is jól ment az úszás, ahogy a 400 vegyesen is. Hozzá kell tenni, hogy még soha nem tettem meg két verseny között olyan nagy utat, mint most. És azon is el lehet gondolkodni, hogy Sencsenbe érkezésünk után két és fél nappal már pillangóztam, és nem sokkal később nyertem is."*

*- A szervezők az úszóversenyek legnagyobb sztárjaként emlegették Cseh László nevét… *
*"Ez azért túlzás, volt ott rajtam kívül még egy sor kitűnő úszó, de az is igaz, hogy amerikaiak ezúttal a második „sorukat” vonultatták föl, amelynek tagjai viszont hónapok óta erre a versenyre készültek."*

*- A három győzelme körül melyikért kellett a legjobban megdolgoznia?*
*"Egyértelmű, hogy a 200 pillangón, de a vegyes úszó számokban is nagy kitartásra volt szükségem."*

*- Mennyire hozta helyre a hangulatát és nyugtatta meg a sencseni három győzelem a sanghaji VB után?*
*"Megnyugtatott, de nem tett mindent helyre, időre van még szükségem ahhoz, hogy feldolgozzam azt, ami az év legnagyobb versenyén történt."*

*- Mi van még hátra, hány további verseny teheti meg jobbá a 2011-es mérlegét?*
*"Szeretnék részt venni a rövid pályás Európa-bajnokságon és jól felkészülni a decemberi Amerika-Európa kontinensek közötti viadalra, amelynek egy olimpiai város, Atlanta ad otthont."*

*- Kikapcsolódás, hosszabb vakáció?*
*"Legfeljebb két hetes. Ezen a hétvégén a maconkai tónál versenyzek, a hagyományos és nekem szép emlékeket jelentő társagági és média horgász kupán."*


*Ausztriában tesztelte a kezét*








*Körmendi Petra lassan kezd felépülni a kézsérüléséből, úgyhogy az ausztriai Astenben már tesztelte is magát egy nemzetközi versenyen.*

„A sérülés nyoma még látszik, s ez valószínűleg még jó darabig így is lesz, de azt leszámítva, hogy nem tudom kitolni magam és egy kézzel leereszkedni, wakeboardozásra teljesen alkalmas. Ezért döntöttem úgy, hogy elindulok az osztrák viadalon” – mondta Körmendi Petra, aki kénytelen volt a felnőttek mezőnyében megméretni magát, mert rajta kívül nem volt több junior korú lány. 
Így azután a legfiatalabb versenyző is 8 évvel volt idősebb nála, ami természetesen a tapasztalatokban is megmutatkozott. A Felix Promotion által képviselt wakeboardos életében először versenyzett olyan mezőnyben, aminél sokkal jobb nemigen van – ez egyrészt motivációt jelentett számára, másrészt elég nagy lelki nyomást. 
„Nem mondom, hogy megijedtem, de teljesen más érzés ilyen versenyzők között indulni, mint a saját kategóriámban. A kvalifikációban mindkét körömben elestem – ilyen nagyon régen nem történt meg velem, talán mégis kissé túlizgultam a dolgot. Hárman jutottak egyből a döntőbe, s ketten mentünk az úgynevezett utolsó esély futamon. Ott a saját tudásomhoz képest nagyon jó kört raktam össze, de ez nem volt elég ahhoz, hogy bejussak a döntőbe. 

*Mindent egybevetve elégedett vagyok, azt kellett látnom, hogy az elem-trükkjeim azon a szinten van, mint az övék, de a víztrükköket fejlesztenem kell” – mondta PeBi becenévre hallgató Körmendi.
* 


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 27)

*Kovács Katalin sikeres műtéten esett át*​ 



 

*Sikeres lábműtétet hajtott végre Kovács Katalin kétszeres olimpiai és 31-szeres világbajnok kajakosnőn dr. Toman József, a Sportkórház sebésze.*​ 

A kiváló sportolónőnek afféle "üzemi sérülése" volt a jobb lábfején, Tomán doktor pénteki elmondása szerint "lábháti ganglionnal" operálta a minapi szegedi világbajnokságon is két aranyérmet szerző Kovácsot, ami köznapi nyelvre lefordítva az ínhüvely kóros kiboltosulását jelenti a jobb lábfejen.​ 
*"Katit a kajakozásban zavarta az elváltozás, edzőjével, Csipes Ferenccel konzultálva úgy döntöttünk, hogy a világbajnokságig injekciókkal enyhítjük a fájdalmat, s a vb után kerítünk sort az operációra a Sportkórházban"* - mondta a sebészorvos, aki még hozzátette, hogy a teljes gyógyulás két-három hetet vesz igénybe, de közben sem zavarja Kovácsot a kajakozásban a beavatkozás.

*Mindennek amiatt van jelentősége, hogy jövő szerdán Londonba utazik Kovács az előolimpiai kajakversenyekre.*​ 
*"Katit nem akadályozza a versenyzésben a műtét, természetesen elindul a viadalon"* - jelentette ki Csipes.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 28)

*Boldog születésnapot ! Konrád János 70 éves *
2011. 08. 28. 08.00

 <RIGHT> 






*Konrád János olimpiai bajnok vízilabdázó, a MOB elnökségének a tagja, edző, sportvezető, állatorvos hetvenedik születésnapját ünnepli. A vízilabda szurkolók Konrád II. néven ismerték.*

Konrád János igazi sportos családban nőtt fel: testvérei Konrád Ferenc olimpiai bajnok és Konrád Sándor Európa-bajnok vízilabdázók. 1956-tól a Budapesti Lokomotív, illetve a BVSC, 1964-től a Budapesti Honvéd, 1970-től a Vasas Izzó, majd 1976-tól az OSC játékosa volt. 123 alkalommal szerepelt a magyar vízilabda-válogatottban. Három olimpián indult: 1964-ben, Tokióban olimpiai aranyérmet nyert a magyar vízilabdacsapattal. 
Az 1960-as olimpián 100 méteres hátúszásban is versenyzett. 1976-ban befejezte pályafutását.
Visszavonulása után az OSC vízilabdacsapatának edzője lett. 1978-ban csapatával megnyerte a Bajnokcsapatok Európa Kupáját (BEK) és a Szuper Kupát is. 1981-től Kuvait szövetségi kapitánya volt. 1985-ben hazatért és 1991-ig a magyar női vízilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya volt. A hazai női póló egyik elindítója és első szövetségi kapitánya volt. Irányítása alatt a magyar csapat egy világbajnoki bronzérmet és három Európa-bajnoki ezüstérmet nyert. Abban az időszakban Konrád János segítségével a magyar női vízilabda a világ élvonalába került. 1990-től 1992-ig a magyar férfi vízilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya volt (1992-ben, a barcelonai olimpián is Konrád János irányította a csapatot), vezetése alatt a magyar csapat világbajnoki harmadik helyezést ért el.
Konrád János az élet egyéb területei is maradandót alkotott: miután 1967-ben elvégezte az állatorvos tudományi egyetemet, 1973-ban a Testnevelési Főiskolán szakedzői diplomát kapott. 1979-ben megszerezte a vízilabda mesteredzői minősítést. 10 éven keresztül az állategészségügyi és élelmiszer ellenőrző állomás körzeti állatorvosa volt. Ezek után magán állatorvos lett a VI. és a VII. kerületben. Utóbbi kerületben munkássága elismeréseként díszpolgári címet kapott.

Konrád János a hazai vízilabdázás egyik közismert egyénisége, tanácsadóként segíti a szövetség munkáját. Ezen kívül a BVSC elnökségi tagja és a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) tagja is. 2000-től a MOB gazdasági bizottságában tevékenykedett, 2004-ben a szervezet elnökségi tagjává választották.


*Sporteredményei*

*- olimpiai bajnok (Tokió, 1964) 
- kétszeres olimpiai bronzérmes (Róma, 1960 és Mexikó, 1968) 
- Európa-bajnok (Lipcse, 1962) 
- kétszeres Universiade-győztes (1963, 1965)*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 28)

*Ideális szél, csodás napsütés: az idei legjobb verseny Bogláron*
2011. 08. 28. 16.14​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Csodálatos napsütésben, ideális szélviszonyok között az idei sorozat legjobb túra- és pályaversenyeit teljesítette az a 98 hajó, amelyik részt vett az V. UNIQA Balaton Regatta amatőr vitorlásverseny- sorozat idei utolsó előtti, balatonboglári futamán, mely egyben a IV. Autós Regatta volt.*​ 
Szakmai szempontból kiváló futamra adott lehetőséget az időjárás, gyönyörű napsütésben végig 20-25 kilométeres szélben teljesítették a vitorlázók a Balatonboglár- Lelle- Révfülöp- Boglár távot. A verseny cirkáló szakasszal indult, amely a vitorlázás sava-borsa, ez tényleg nem arról szól, hogy kinek van jobb hajója, hanem, hogy ki tud jobban vitorlázni – osztotta meg tapasztalatait Dániel Gábor versenyigazgató. 
Ezúttal nem volt szükség pályarövidítésre sem, le tudták tesztelni a betétbója rendszert, azaz a gyorsabb hajók kicsit hosszabb távot teljesítettek. A légvonalban mintegy17 kilométeres táv a cirkáló szakasz miatt egyébként is legalább 25 kilométerre nőtt. Sokat voltak vízen a versenyzők szombaton, hisz a szigligeti versenyen elmaradt pályaversenyt is bepótolták, így az ügyességet két pályaversenyen is kellett bizonyítani.
Végre egy igazi versenynap volt, nagyon jó kis széllel, próbára is tette a mezőnyt, hisz a pályákkal együtt volt, aki majdnem hét-nyolc órát vízen volt – értékelt a versenyben eddig vezető Kepi Kormányosa, Czédula Tibor. A Yardstick I. kategóriát ezúttal is megnyerő hajó legénysége barátokból, családtagokból áll, s 2007. óta a Balaton Regatta egyetlen futamát sem hagyták ki. Nem kérdés: ott lesznek az idei utolsó megmérettetésen Balatonszemes is, hisz mint ahogy a kormányos fogalmazott: a verseny kiélezett, még legalább három hajó megszerezheti az összetett elsőséget.
A IV. Autós Regattán autószalonok, importőrök, autóalkatrész kereskedések is képviseltették magukat. A verseny fővédnöke Gablini Gábor, a Gépjármű Márkakereskedők Országos Szövetsége (GÉMOSZ) elnöke volt, s jelen volt Herczig Norbert rally bajnok, valamint a parton a szokásosnál több autó, motor, oldtimer, tuning autó.​ 
*EREDMÉNYEK:*​ 
*Yardstick I. osztály*
*1. Kepi (Kormányos: Czédula Tibor)*
*2. Márta Mária (Matlaszovszki Miklós)*
*3. Madárka (Kéri László)*​ 
*Yardstick II.osztály*
*1. Sio- Car Dolce Vita ( Sáfián László)*
*2. Albatros (Kétszeri Csaba)*
*3. Gé. (Pál Gaszton)*​ 
*Yardstick III.osztály*
*1. Penny (kormányos: Seres Péter)*
*2. Hablaty (Stankovics Réka)*
*3. Blue Fly (Kék Tamás)*​ 
*Autós futam*
*1. Gardazzura – FCI Autóalkatrész (Simó Béla)*
*2. BMW Sailing Team (Hollósi Gábor)*
*3. Mercedes Benz Hungary (Lehoczky Ádám)*​ 
*A versenysorozat következő helyszíne szeptember 10-11-én Balatonszemes. *​ 

*ISMÉT TAROLTAK A MAGYAROK A MATY-ÉRI PÁLYÁN*​ 
*2011. augusztus 28., vasárnap - 15:01*​ 
*



*​ 

Egy héttel a szegedi MOL kajak-kenu világbajnokság után, ismét rangos viadalnak adott helyt a Maty-éri pálya. Ezúttal az ICF Masters Kajak-Kenu Bajnokságot rendezik, melyen már az első napon fantasztikusan teljesítettek a magyar sportolók. 
Az első napon ugyanis nem kevesebb, mint huszonnégy(!) magyar elsőség született. A szövetség hivatalos honlapjának beszámolója szerint a 200 méteres döntők látványos csatákat hoztak, ám az erős szél olykor-olykor megnehezítette a versenyzők dolgát, akik közül néhányan be is borultak a vízbe.​ 
A hangulatra – csak úgy, mint egy hete - nem volt panasz, sőt olyan kiválóságok ütközetét láthatták a nézők, mint az olimpiai bajnok Foltán László és Vaskuti István vagy éppen a Sydney-i győztes Pulai Imre és Belicza Béla csatája.​ 
*A magyarok fölényére jellemző, hogy a vasárnapi versenyek előtt 24 arany-, 25 ezüst- és 12 bronzéremmel állnak az éremtábla első helyén. *
*A második helyen álló kanadaiak (8, 0, 4) *
*a harmadik oroszok (7, 8, 4) éremmel követik őket.*​ 


*Evezős vb: jól kezdtek a magyarok a szlovéniai seregszemlén*​ 

*Jól kezdték a magyarok a szlovéniai Bledben vasárnap elrajtolt, olimpiai kvalifikációs evezős-világbajnokságot.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead -->A kvótaszerzésre legesélyesebbnek tartott Simon Béla, Juhász Adrián kormányos nélküli kettes második, a Varga Tamás, Galambos Péter könnyűsúlyú kétpárevezős pedig harmadik lett előfutamában, előbbi kedden a reményfutamban, utóbbi szerdán, az úgynevezett negyeddöntőben (a legjobb 24 között) folytathatja szereplését. A harmadik olimpiai egység, az Elekes Szilveszter, Hermann Róbert kétpárevezős ötödik lett első pályáján, ez a duó – hasonlóan a könnyűsúlyú egypárban érdekelt, s előfutamában negyedikként zárt Hajdú Zsuzsannához – szintén kedden, a reményfutamban száll ismét vízre.​ 
A könnyűsúlyú négypárban érdekelt Pozsár Bence, Matyasovszki Dániel, Markgrúber Balázs és Kitka Gergely alkotta kvartett és a paralimpiai kvótáért harcoló Lengyel Mónika hétfőn mutatkozik be a vb-n.
A jövő évi, londoni helyek legnagyobb része ezen a regattán kel el, a fennmaradó kvóták sorsáról regionális viadalok, majd a végső, jövő májusi, luzerni kvalifikációs verseny dönt. A vb-n nem személyek, hanem egységek szereznek indulási jogot, a további viadalokon azonban már személyre szólóak lesznek a kvóták.​ 
*A három, olimpiai számban érdekelt magyar egységnek egyformán az első 11 között kell zárnia az indulási jog megszerzéséhez.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*Ezen a héten rendezik az előolimpiát a London melletti versenypályán. A magyar csapat szerdán reggel indul útnak.*
2011. 08. 30. 18.25

<RIGHT> 






*Olimpiai és világbajnokokkal teletűzdelt magyar csapat utazik el a héten a 2012-es londoni olimpia tesztversenyére. A viadal csütörtöktől vasárnapig tart a London melletti Eton Dorney evezős és kajak-kenu központban. A pálya egy gyönyörű 400 hektáros park területén található, Londontól körülbelül 40 kilométerre nyugatra.*

A magyar csapat tagjaként kiutazik több friss szegedi világbajnok, így például Kozák Danuta, Kovács Katalin, Csipes Tamara, Szabó Gabriella, Benedek Dalma vagy éppen Vajda Attila. De megnézheti, tesztelheti az olimpiai helyszínt Paksy Tímea, Molnár Péter, Sík Márton, Beé István, Dombi Rudolf, Kökény Roland, Dombvári Bence, Bozsik Attila, Kammerer Zoltán és Vereckei Ákos is. 
Az előolimpia legfontosabb célja, hogy a válogatott versenyzők feltérképezzék a körülményeket, a pályát és a szállást. A csapatot a Magyar Televízió stábja is elkíséri, az általuk készített beszámolóból a nézők is megismerhetik a 2012-es olimpia magyar szempontból talán legfontosabb helyszínét, az Eton Dorney pályát.

*„Az egyes és páros olimpiai számokban rendeznek versenyeket, az indulókat meghívásos alapon gyűjtötték össze. Tulajdonképpen a szegedi vébé után a világ legjobbjai már elkezdték a jól megérdemelt pihenőt, az előolimpiára senki nem készül külön, így nem is az eredmények a legfontosabbak. A cél, hogy a sportolók megismerjék, felmérjék a körülményeket, a versenypályát, a szállást, az étkezést, hogy jövőre már ne az ismeretlenbe utazzanak”*– mondta Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 31)

*44 MAGYAR ARANYÉREM A MASTERS KAJAK-KENU BAJNOKSÁGON*

*Szegeden az elmúlt hétvégén újabb rangos nemzetközi kajak-kenu versenyt rendeztek. Az egy héttel korábbi - hat magyar aranyérmet hozó - MOL kajak-kenu világbajnokság után ezúttal az ICF Masters bajnokságnak adott helyt a Maty-éri pálya.*






A világbajnokságon remeklő sportolók után - többek között Vajda Attila is világbajnok lett fantasztikus hajrájának köszönhetően - ezúttal az Idősebbek is kitettek magukért. A hazai szövetség honlapjának beszámolója szerint az első napon a magyar versenyzők 24 aranyérmet nyertek, de a folytatásban is kitettek magukért. 
A másnap megrendezett 2000 méteres távokon ugyanis újabb 20 magyar aranyérem született. Így összesen 44 elsőséggel toronymagasan az éremtáblázat élén zárt a magyar csapat. A vb remek szervezése után, ezúttal is kitettek magukért a szervezők. A 2000 méteres távnál ugyanis az egyenes pálya helyett egy fordulóval tették izgalmasabbá a versenyeket.

_*Vaskuti Máté, versenyigazgató szerint egyesben és párosban is voltak kisebb ütközések, de a módosítás még hangulatosabbá, izgalmasabbá tette a küzdelmeket és roppant látványos csatákat hozott. *_​

*Evezős-vb - Karnyújtásnyira a kvótától a Simon, Juhász duó
*​*
*
*A Simon Béla, Juhász Adrián kormányos nélküli kettes bejutott a középdöntőbe, azaz a legjobb 12 közé a szlovéniai Bledben zajló olimpiai kvalifikációs evezős-világbajnokságon, így már csak egy riválisát kell megelőznie ahhoz, hogy kvótát szerezzen az országnak a jövő évi, londoni játékokra.*

A nemzetközi szövetség honlapja szerint a magyar kettős kedden remek versenyzéssel megnyerte reményfutamát, így magabiztosan lépett tovább. Legközelebb pénteken szállnak majd vízre a fináléba, azaz a legjobb hat közé kerülésért.
A szintén olimpiai számban indult Elekes Szilveszter, Hermann Róbert kétpárevezősnek nem sikerült jól a reményfutam, az utolsó, negyedik helyen ért célba, így a folytatásban - szerdán - csak az alsóházi középdöntőben, a 13-24. helyért harcolhat, és már biztosan nem szerezhet ötkarikás indulási jogot (ehhez az első 11 között kellett volna zárnia). 
Simonékhoz hasonlóan bekerült a legjobb 12 közé a könnyűsúlyú egypárban érdekelt Hajdú Zsuzsanna is, miután ő is megnyerte reményfutamát. A fogyatékosok között versenyző Lengyel Mónika ötödik lett második pályáján, s a csütörtöki B fináléban is nehéz dolga lesz, ha a paralimpiai kvótát érő első kettő között akar zárni.
Szerdán Elekesék mellett két magyar egység száll vízre Bledben: a könnyűsúlyú négypárok között a Pozsár Bence, Matyasovszki Dániel, Markgrúber Balázs, Kitka Gergely kvartett a reményfutamban, a Varga Tamás, Galambos Péter könnyűsúlyú kétpárevezős pedig az úgynevezett negyeddöntőben (a legjobb 24 között) küzd majd. Utóbbi egység olimpiai kvótáért is harcol.

*A jövő évi, londoni helyek legnagyobb része ezen a regattán kel el, a fennmaradó kvóták sorsáról regionális viadalok, majd legvégül a jövő májusi, luzerni kvalifikációs verseny dönt.*

*A vb-n nem személyek, hanem egységek szereznek indulási jogot, a további viadalokon azonban már személyre szólóak lesznek a kvóták.*

*A még esélyes két magyar egységnek egyformán az első 11 között kell zárnia az indulási jog megszerzéséhez.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 1)

*Száz kilométeres úszórekordot állítana fel Mányoki Attila*
2011. 09. 01.

<RIGHT> 



*


A 100 km-es határ elérésével új hosszútávúszó világcsúcsot szeretne elérni a hétvégén Mányoki Attila.
*​*
*A sportember tájékoztatása szerint a szabályok szerinti non-stop úszás aktuális rekordja *98 km*, amelyet két km-rel kíván megjavítani.

*"Tegnap reggel érkeztünk meg a célhelyszínre, a görögországi Koroni településre. Pénteken reggel 8 órakor lesz a hivatalos startom Kalamata város Poseidon klubjától.*
* A tervezett úszás ideje 30 óra körül várható, és így reményeim szerint másnap, a kora délutáni órákban sikerül befejeznem"*

* Az úszás ideje alatt Mányoki Attilát két hajó kíséri, melyeken a segítők, egy orvos, egy versenybíró, illetve biztonsági személyzet lesz.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Evezés: Hajdú Zsuzsanna a 7-12. helyért mehet a bledi vb-n*








*Hajdú Zsuzsanna (Csepel Evezős Klub, edzője: Bene László) negyedik helyen ért célba a női könnyűsúlyú egypárevezősök középfutamában a Bledben zajló kvalifikációs evezős világbajnokságon. Lengyel Mónika az adaptívok között a 11. helyen zárta a vébét.
* 
Hajdú jó pályafelépítéssel és remek hajrával a kanadai hölggyel fej-fej mellett haladt sokáig, ám a célba 20 század másodperccel a kanadai hajó mögött ért be. Zsuzsa ezzel az eredménnyel a B döntőben a 7-12. helyért harcol majd a továbbiakban.
„Egész idényben könnyűsúlyú kétpárevezősben készültünk Zsuzsival. Dr. Alliquander Annával, a DNHE versenyzőjével még együtt indultak Luzernben. Néhány hete koncentrálunk csak az egypárevezősre, miután a magyar szövetség úgy ítélte meg, hogy nincs relális esély az olimpiai kvalifikációra. Zsuzsi igen közel volt a döntőbe kerüléshez, ami nagy öröm számomra”– mondta Bene László, Hajdú Zsuzsanna edzője.

*Lengyel Mónika (Arrabona Evezős Klub, edzője Székely István) a női adaptív egypárevezősök B döntőjében ötödik lett, ezzel összesítésben a 11. helyen végzett a világbajnokságon.*
*
*​*
**A versenyszám legjobb nyolc helyezett egysége szerzett nemzetének paralimpiai kvótát a bledi vébén. Kvótaszerzésre Mónikának is van még esélye a jövő májusban Belgrádban megrendezésre kerülő paralimpiai kvalifikációs versenyen.
*​


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Ismét nyert a Sirocco*

*Ismét nyert a Sirocco a DRÁVANET Alkotmány Kupán * 

Rekordszámú induló és remek szél fogadta a DRÁVANET Alkotmány Kupa résztvevőit 2011. augusztus 20-án Balatonkenesén. Több mint 100 hajó és 600 versenyző állt rajthoz. A KMPVSE rendezésében zajló kupa keretein belül a TIG-RES Yardstick Trophy, az Old Timer Tabu Kupa, valamint a kikötői háziverseny résztvevői is rajthoz álltak.

A hagyományokhoz híven a klasszikus fahajók 30 perces előnnyel, 10.30-kor rajtoltak el a 6-8 csomós északi szélben, őket követték 11.00 órakor a modern hajók. A túraversenyen a Balatonkene-Balatonalmádi-Balatonkenese-Balatonaliga-Balatonkenese pályát kellett vitorlázni a hajósoknak. A háziversenyen indulók kis pályán vitorláztak, így nekik nem kellett az aligai bóját kerülniük. A Cittel Lajos kormányozta Sirocco zsinórban már kétszer hódította el a DRÁVANET Alkotmány Kupát és címvédőhöz méltóan már a rajt után rögtön az élre állt. Mögötte a Stefánia, a Tramontana, a „kis” Nemere és a Szinbád alkotta boly vitorlázott. Az Almádinál lévő bóját a Sirocco vette elsőként, ekkor már a modern hajók élmezőnyét vezető Raffica, Király Zsolttal a kormánynál is behozta a 30 perces hátrányát. A kenesei bója után kissé gyengült a szél, ekkor a part alatt remekül jött fel Ormándlaki Áron irányításával a Budapest Bank-Lisa. A Sirocco-tól azonban senki nem tudta elvenni a győzelmet, rajt-cél győzelmet aratott és immáron harmadszor zsinórban hódította el a DRÁVANET Alkotmány Kupát. Második lett, és a mezőny legjobb idejét vitorlázta a Raffica, őket követte remek hajrával a Budapest Bank – Lisa.

A TIG-RES Yardstick Trophy összetett YS versenyét, és egyben a YSIII-as kategóriát, a tavalyi YSIII győztese az Anna nyerte, Galambos Zoltán kormányzásával. YSI-ben Salánki Tamás csapata, a La Diva diadalmaskodott, YSII-ben pedig Palkovics Krisztiánék az Iceman-nel állhattak a dobogó felső fokára. A vacsora és az ünnepélyes díjkiosztó után a DRÁVANET jóvoltából 10 mobil internet előfizetés is gazdára talált.







Kedvenc hajóm a Balatonon


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Megszületett Douchev-Janics Natasa kislánya








Pénteken egészséges kislánynak adott életet Douchev-Janics Natasa, a Démász-Szeged háromszoros olimpiai bajnok kajakosa.

A 29 éves sportoló és férje, Andrian Douchev első gyermeke 17 óra után, természetes úton jött a világra.

A kislány - Janics Natasa elhunyt édesapja, Milan Janic emlékére - a Milana nevet kapta.

kiss​*

*Kajak-kenu: Vajda továbbra is világbajnoki formában*
2011. 09. 03. 08.00

<RIGHT>






*Csütörtökön az 1000 méteres elő- és középfutamokkal elkezdődött a londoni olimpia tesztversenye a Windsor melletti Eton Dorney evezős és kajak-kenu központban. Vajda Attila középfutamából másodikként jutott be a holnap délutáni fináléba, a Dombi, Kökény páros és Dombvári Bence pedig a B-döntőben lesz érdekelt.*

Dombvári Bence ugyanazt hozta, amit a szegedi MOL világbajnokságon, a bombaerős mezőnyből a B-döntőbe jutott férfi K-1 1000 méteren. 
Az Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes Dombi, Kökény páros szerencsétlen sorsolás miatt nem jutott be a döntőbe. A középfutamban előttük végzett a világbajnok szlovák páros, valamint a szegeden negyedik helyet szerző belga duó és vízen becsúszott a harmadik helyre az ausztrál páros is, így a mieink csak a B-döntőbe jutottak be. 
Vajda Attila viszont továbbra parádés formában versenyez. Könnyen jutott tovább az elő és a középfutamból is, csak Brendel tudta megverni ma, de Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány szerint olimpiai bajnokunk „nem meccselt le” a hatalmas termetű német kenussal. 
*Storcz Botond: *
*„Ezt a versenyt nem szabad a szegedi világbajnoksághoz hasonlítani, ez egy jóval kisebb szabású rendezvény, hiszen magán az olimpián is csak 250 sportoló fog rajthoz állni kajak-kenuban. A pálya kb. 1 órára van London belvárosától, azt tudom róla mondani, hogy elég szeles. Ugyanott van a szállásunk, ahol majd az olimpia idején is lakni fogunk, a hotel nagyon jó és csak 10 percre van kocsival a pályától, az étterem kínálatán kell majd még némi finomhangolást végeznünk. A legfontosabb feladatunk ezen a hétvégén, hogy feltérképezzük a helyi körülményeket.” *



*Evezés, vb: Hajdú Zsuzsanna a 7-12. helyért indulhat, Kormánygarancia a 2013-as magyar EB pályázatra *
2011. 09. 03. 07.00

<RIGHT>






*Hajdú Zsuzsanna (Csepel Evezős Klub, edzője: Bene László) negyedik helyen ért célba a női könnyűsúlyú egypárevezősök középfutamában a Bledben zajló kvalifikációs evezős világbajnokságon. Lengyel Mónika az adaptívok között a 11. helyen zárta a vébét.*

Hajdú jó pályafelépítéssel és remek hajrával a kanadai hölggyel fej-fej mellett haladt sokáig, ám a célba 20 század másodperccel a kanadai hajó mögött ért be. Zsuzsa ezzel az eredménnyel a B döntőben a 7-12. helyért harcol majd a továbbiakban.

„Egész idényben könnyűsúlyú kétpárevezősben készültünk Zsuzsival. Dr. 
Alliquander Annával, a DNHE versenyzőjével még együtt indultak Luzernben. Néhány hete koncentrálunk csak az egypárevezősre, miután a magyar szövetség úgy ítélte meg, hogy nincs relális esély az olimpiai kvalifikációra. Zsuzsi igen közel volt a döntőbe kerüléshez, ami nagy öröm számomra”– mondta Bene László, Hajdú Zsuzsanna edzője.

*Lengyel Mónika (Arrabona Evezős Klub, edzője Székely István) a női adaptív egypárevezősök B döntőjében ötödik lett, ezzel összesítésben a 11. helyen végzett a világbajnokságon.*

A versenyszám legjobb nyolc helyezett egysége szerzett nemzetének paralimpiai kvótát a bledi vébén. Kvótaszerzésre Mónikának is van még esélye a jövő májusban Belgrádban megrendezésre kerülő paralimpiai kvalifikációs versenyen.
Pénteken négy magyar egység is rajthoz áll
Hajdu Zsuzsanna 9:43-kor rajtol a női könnyűsúly egypár B döntőjében. 
Hong-kongi, holland, japán, lengyel és algériai ellenfelek várnak rá.
Talán a vb legfontosabb magyar futama lesz a 10:53-kor rajtoló férfi kormányos nélküli kettesek összecsapása.
A Simon, Juhász duó francia, német,brit, kanadai és amerikai ellenfelet kapott az elődöntőbe. Az első három jut a fináléba, egyben megszerzi az olimpiai részvétel jogát. 
A többiek a B döntőben folytathatják. Itt az első öt egység harcolja ki az olimpiai szereplést.

*A férfi könnyűsúly kétpár magyar képviselői a Varga, Galambos duó 15:30-kor a C döntőért evez. *

Még egy magyar egység a férfi kétpárevezős duó a D döntőben szerepel.

Kormánygarancia a 2013-as evezős Eb-pályázatra 
Az államtitkárság csütörtöki közleményében hangsúlyozta: a kormány célja, hogy Magyarország minél több kiemelkedő jelentőségű, színvonalas nemzetközi sporteseményt rendezhessen.
A kormány támogatja a magyar szövetség pályázatát, és a rendezési jog elnyerése esetén vállalja, hogy a 2013-as evezős Európa-bajnokság lebonyolításához állami támogatást ad. A két év múlva sorra kerülő kontinensviadal helyszínéről szeptember közepén lesz döntés, Szeged ellenfele a spanyolországi Sevilla. 
"Sikeres pályázat esetén az idén 450 millió forintból felújított Maty-éri Nemzeti Kajak-kenu és Evezős Olimpiai Központ újabb nagy népszerűségnek örvendő olimpiai sportágnak szolgálhat nemzetközi színteréül, egyben igen jelentős sportdiplomáciai eseménynek adhat otthont" mondta a döntés kapcsán Czene Attila, a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium sportért felelős államtitkára. 
Az államtitkárság csütörtöki közleményében hangsúlyozta: a kormány célja, hogy Magyarország minél több kiemelkedő jelentőségű, színvonalas nemzetközi sporteseményt rendezhessen. 
"Ezek az események az érintett sportágak népszerűségének növelése mellett a hazánkba látogató vendégek révén jelentős turisztikai bevételeket is generálnak. A nemzetközi sporteseményeken elért jó eredmények pedig minden esetben jótékony hatással vannak a társadalom sportolási hajlandóságára is. A sportolási tevékenység széles körűvé válása pozitív hatást gyakorol az egészségre, elősegíti a jó fizikai és szellemi kondíciót, ezáltal csökkenthetőek a költségvetés egészségügyi kiadásai" - olvasható a közleményben.

A Magyar Evezős Szövetség főtitkára, Ott Zsuzsanna kiemelte:
*"A Maty-éri esemény a fiatalok figyelmét ismét fokozottan ráirányíthatja az evezésre mint a testedzés egyik lehetséges formájára. A sport világesemények hazai rendezése (illetve az azokon való sikeres magyar szereplés) és a fiatalok sportág iránti érdeklődése közötti összefüggés egyértelműen igazolható tendencia. Ezek a programok növelik az érintett sportág utánpótlás-bázisát, ami a sportág jövője szempontjából alapvető célunk."*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Evezés: Magyar aranyérem az egyetemi evezős Eb-ről*
2011. 09. 08. 03.18

 <RIGHT> 






*Aranyérmet nyert a moszkvai egyetemi Európa-bajnokságon a Sándor Áron, Szabados Mihály (Danubius Nemzeti Hajós Egylet), Simon Gergő (Műegyetemi Evezős Club) és Regényi Zoltán (Magyar Testgyakorlók Köre) összeállítású könnyűsúlyú négyes egység. A nevezési listán 14 nemzet evezősei szerepeltek.
* 
A fiúk a Műszaki Egyetem anyagi támogatásával utazhattak az orosz fővárosba, ahol várakozáson felül érték el ezt a szép sikert. A döntőben a magyar egyetemisták mögött másodikként az angol London University, harmadikként a német Hannoveri Egyetem hajója futott be.

*„A szervezés megfelelő, minden pontos, és gördülékeny volt, látványos volt a megnyitóünnepség is. Apró kellemetlenséget a kinti hajó minősége okozott, de végül a francia normálsúlyú négypárral osztoztunk a bérelt sporteszközön”* – mondta Regényi Zoltán.


*Hosszútávúszó Eb - Gercsák Csaba a 8. helyen végzett*





*


A hosszútávúszás olimpiai programban is szereplő 10 kilométeres számában nyolcadik lett Gercsák Csaba az izraeli Európa-bajnokság nyitónapján.
*​*
*
A 23 éves magyar versenyző, aki a júliusi, sanghaji világbajnokságon 25 km-en bronzérmet érdemelt ki, a szerdai, eilati viadalon - a kontinensbajnokság honlapja szerint - 1:53:28.8 óra alatt teljesítette a távot, amelyen 31-en álltak rajthoz. A számban Gercsák mellett indult a 20 esztendős Kutasi Gergely is, az ő 1:54:18.7-es ideje a 20. helyhez volt elegendő.

*Korábban, ugyancsak szerdán rendezték meg a nők 10 kilométeres versenyét, amelyben Olasz Anna, az idei junior Eb-n bronzérmes magyar 2:00:24.7 óra alatt, hatodikként ért célba.
*​*
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*V. UNIQA Balaton Regatta: Utolsó futam*


<RIGHT> 






*Balatonszemesen fejezi be az idei sorozatot szeptember 10-én szombaton az V. UNIQA Balaton Regatta, Magyarország egyik legnagyobb amatőr vitorlásverseny-sorozata. A verseny még kiélezett, mindhárom hajóosztályban a szombati pálya- és túraversenyen dől el az elsőség sorsa.*

Versenybe száll *Csisztu Zsuzsa*, az ismert sport- és televíziós személyiség. A regatta ötödik helyszíne egyben a IV. Építész Regatta is.

*Programok:
7:00-9:00 nevezés 
8:30 Kormányosi értekezlet
10:00 pályaverseny rajtja
Túraverseny a versenykiírás szerint
17:00 Befutási szintidő
18.00: vacsora
19.30: Eredményhirdetés
*​*
*
*Kikötői programok: tesztvezetés, hajózási lehetőség Dragonfly 28 trimaránnal, Greenline 33 hibridhajóval, Jeanneau 36 luxusvitorláson, a Chris Craft motoroson és az Aqua Pannónia sétahajón.*

*Catering: Bezerics Borház és Lacikonyha.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 12)

*Öt helyszínen tíz futamon csaknem 900 nevező hajó *








*Csodálatos versennyel, idei indulói rekorddal zárult az V. UNIQA Balaton Regatta vitorlásverseny-sorozat Balatonszemesen*

Remek versennyel és az idei legtöbb résztvevő hajóval zárta az idei versenysorozatot az V. UNIQA Balaton Regatta szombaton Balatonszemesen. Az évadzáró versenyen - mely egyben IV. Építész Regatta volt - 119 hajó indult. A versenysorozat öt helyszínének tíz futamára a tavalyi 707-nél jóval több, összesen csaknem 900 nevezés érkezett.
Csodálatos őszi fények, napsütés és szél- igazán méltó körülményekkel búcsúztatta a Balaton Regatta, Magyarország egyik legnagyobb amatőr vitorlásverseny-sorozata az idei idényt. Mint ahogy Dániel Gábor versenyigazgató elmondta: stabil szélben reális eredményeket hozott a délelőtti pályaverseny, a túraverseny klasszikus "virsli pályáján" pedig part melletti "rohanás" volt hosszú krajc szakasszal, s valóban azok nyertek, akik a legjobban vitorláznak. A versenysorozat egészével kapcsolatban kifejtette: nehezen indultunk, kis szeles, szélcsendes versenyekkel (Badacsony, Balatonaliga, Szigliget), s a végén jött meg a szerencsénk és a jó szél. A szemesi regatta méltó ellenfele volt az előző - akkor az idei legjobbnak kikiáltott- balatonboglári versenynek - mondta.
Az utolsó futam egyébként még bőven tartogatott nyitott kérdéseket, ugyanis mindhárom hajóosztályban Szemesen dőlt el az elsőség kérdése.

Sikerrel debütált a SailMaster nevű mobiltelefonos applikációnk is. A speciálisan vitorlázók számára fejlesztett alkalmazás szolgáltatásai a nyár folyamán folyamatosan bővültek figyelembe véve a versenyzőink észrevételeit is: időjárás -, szél előrejelzés, versenyinformációk, illetve segélyhívó gomb is szerepelt többek között a SailMasteren, amelyet előbb androidos rendszerekre, majd iPhone-ra is le lehetett tölteni. A sorozat időtartama alatt több mint 750-en töltötték le és használták is a digitális csapattársat.

Továbbá a társadalmi szerepvállalás jegyében a Balaton Regatta Team minden házigazda település általános iskolájából öt-öt gyereket avatott be a vitorlázás rejtelmeibe a versenyeken, illetve Mentőöv címmel vízi biztonsági sorozatot indítottunk a Vízimentők Magyarországi Szakszolgálatával közösen.


*EREDMÉNYEK:
Évadzáró verseny, Balatonszemes, IV. Építész Regatta
Yardstick I.*​​*1. Gardazzura (kormányos: Simó Béla)
*_2. Lábad X. (Lábadi Zsolt)
3. Kék Fény (Hajdú Róbert)
YS II. 
1. Dolce Vita (Sáfián László)
2. Albatrosz (Kőszegi Csaba)
3. ImiJé (Dr. Bodnár Imre)
YS. III. 
1.Blue Fly (Kék Tamás)
2. Penny (Fazekas Ákos)
3. Süvölvény (Dr. Mikó Dénes)
IV. Építész Regatta szakmai futam
1. Bauland Minőségi Passzív Házak - Gardazzura (Simó Béla)
2. Stock- Plan Kft. - Zsarnok (Stocker György)
3. Épker Kft- Verenita (Bakos Péter)_

*AZ EGÉSZ VERSENYSOROZAT VÉGEREDMÉNYE:
**Túraverseny, YS I. osztály*​*​1. Kepi (kormányos: Czédula Tibor)
​*_2. Madárka (Kéri László)
3. 8 One (Kulcsár Sándor)
YS II. 
1.Dolce Vita (Sáfián László)
2. Albatros (Kőszegi Csaba)
3. Pilsner Úr (Ligeti Zoltán)
YS III. 
1. Hablaty (Stankovics Réka)
2. Penny (Fazekas Ákos)
3. Blue Fly (Kék Tamás)
_​_
_
*A pályaversenyt összesítésben a YS I-ben A Hablaty nyerte a Penny és a Blue Fly előtt. YS II-ben Albatros, Phoenix és Dolce Vita a sorrend, míg a YS I-ben a Madárka végzett 8 One és a Kepi előtt.
*​*
*
*A kikötők versenyét a Balatoni Hajózási Zrt. balatonlellei kikötője nyerte.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 15)

*London 2012 - Kiss László öt úszóéremmel számol*





*


Kiss László szövetségi kapitány öt érmet vár a magyar úszóktól a jövő nyári olimpián.
*​*
*
"Öt londoni éremre számítok. Szerintem egy európai versenyen jobb eredményeket fogunk elérni. Azt gondolom, hogy a vb-re, Sanghajba későn mentünk, és nem tudtunk felkészülni a páratartalomra sem" – nyilatkozta a kapitány, aki megnevezte az éremesélyes versenyzőket is: 
"Gyurta Dani mint mellúszó ideális korban van, Hosszú Katinka és Verrasztó Evelin is esélyes az éremszerzésre. Cseh László szintén, hiszen az Universiadén elért eredményével vb-második vagy -harmadik lehetett volna, mindezt úgy, hogy a világbajnokság után szinte alig edzett. Azt gondolom, hogy Jakabos Zsuzsinak is van esélye arra, hogy egy európai versenyen előrelépjen." 
Kiss László, a londoni részvételhez szükséges időeredményt elértekre kitérve így folytatta:
"Tizenhárom A szintes versenyzőnk már van, ők biztos olimpiai résztvevők. Ehhez jön még 7-8 B szintet megúszó versenyző, és bővülhet még a csapatlétszám, ha a váltókra is hangsúlyt fektetünk. Pekingben is az úszóküldöttség volt a legnagyobb 31 fővel, de természetesen nem a létszám, hanem az eredmény a legfontosabb." 

*A szakember szerint a júliusi, kínai világbajnokságon elért eredmények biztatóak:
*​*
**"A döntőben 14 számban voltunk érdekeltek, 50 gyorstól 1500 gyorsig voltak versenyzőink, de pillangón, háton és mellen is ott vagyunk a legjobbak között. Most legalább hét olyan műhelyünk van, ahol világszínvonalon tudnak készülni az úszók, ez azt jelenti, hogy sokkal nagyobb a merítési lehetőség is. Másrészt sokkal több olyan edzőkolléga van, aki világszínvonalon tud dolgozni."

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 18)

*Tájékozódási búvárúszó vb, junior Eb - Magyar éremeső*
2011. 09. 18. 07.12 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Összesen hat arany- és két ezüstérmet szereztek a magyarok a Berlinben rendezett tájékozódási búvárúszó világbajnokságon, illetve az ugyanitt rendezett junior Európa-bajnokságon.
*​*
*
A magyar csapat szombati tájékoztatása szerint a vb-n *Balázs Péter* két aranyéremmel zárt, *László Dezső *pedig egy elsőséget könyvelhetett el.

A juniorok kontinensversenyén *Gurisatti Lilla* három számban is győzött, kettőben pedig a második helyen végzett.

* Ez volt a sportág honi történetének egyik legsikeresebb nemzetközi szereplése.
*
​*Evezős Eb - Szeged alulmaradt Sevillával szemben 2013-ért*
2011. 09. 18. 06.03

<RIGHT> 
_*



*_*


Szeged ellenében Sevilla rendezheti a 2013-as evezős Európa-bajnokságot - így döntöttek az európai szövetségek képviselői szombaton, Plovdivban, az idei kontinensviadal helyszínén.*​*
​* Ott Zsuzsanna, a magyar szövetség főtitkára arról tájékoztatta az MTI-t, hogy a szavazás első körében 14-14-es döntetlen született, majd a második fordulóban Sevilla 15-13-ra nyert.

_*"1993 óta nem volt ilyen szoros voksolás, akkor is valamilyen személyi kérdésben alakult ki ilyen állás. Nagyon bosszantó, hogy ilyen kevéssel maradtunk alul" - mondta Ott Zsuzsanna.

*_​_*
*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 18)

*Evezős Eb - Egy-egy ötödik és hatodik hely az A döntőkben*
2011. 09. 18. 18.21

<RIGHT> 



*


A Galambos Péter, Varga Tamás könnyűsúlyú kétpár az ötödik, a Novák Edvin, Vallyon Bence, Forrai Dávid, Krpesics Péter összeállítású könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli négyes pedig a hatodik helyen végzett a vasárnapi A döntőkben az evezősök plovdivi Európa-bajnokságán.
*​*
*
A bulgáriai viadal honlapja szerint Galambosék szinte végig az utolsó, hatodik pozícióban haladtak a fináléban, remek hajrájukkal azonban sikerült megelőzniük a brit hajót, így végül ötödikként értek célba. A kvartettnek nem volt esélye futamában, úgy lett hatodik, hogy a győztes olaszoktól közel húsz, az ötödik oroszoktól pedig közel öt másodperccel maradt el. 
A másik három magyar hajó a B fináléban, azaz a 7-12. helyért szállhatott vízre a zárónapon: a friss olimpiai kvótás Simon Béla, Juhász Adrián kormányos nélküli kettes és a Szabó Katalin, Gyimes Krisztina kétpár megnyerte futamát, így egyformán a hetedik helyen zárt, míg az egypárban érdekelt Széll Domonkos negyedikként ért célba, így összesítésben a tizedik lett.
A kontinensviadalon - amelyen 29 ország mintegy 400 evezőse vett részt - csak az olimpiai számokban rendeztek versenyeket.

* A magyar érdekeltségű A döntők eredményei:
Férfiak:
Könnyűsúlyú kétpár:*​*
 1. Lorenzo Bertini, Elia Luini (Olaszország) 6:28.83 p
 2. Elefteriosz Konszolasz, Panagiotisz Magdanisz (Görögország) 6:31.84
3. Pedro Fraga, Nuno Mendes (Portugália) 6:34.08 
...5. Galambos Péter, Varga Tamás 6:38.67

​
könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli négyes:
1. Olaszország 6:02.68
2. Csehország 6:05.63
3.Szerbia 6:08.77
...6. Magyarország (Novák Edvin, Vallyon Bence, Forrai Dávid, Krpesics Péter) 6:22.52

​
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 22)

*Exkluziv...*

*Sziasztok!*​ 
*Már hallható a CH Rádió második adása...,*
*Az adás első részében meglepetésként exkluziv riportot hallhatók HORVÁTH GÁBOR Olimpiai kajakosunkkal!*​ 
www.canadahun.com
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=168​ 






 
*Csak röviden néhány sor:*
*Névjegy:*​ 
*HORVÁTH Gábor*
*Született:* 1971. november 15., Budapest
*Egyesületei:* Bp. Honvéd​ 
*Edzői:* _*Mayer Gábor, Martinek Péter, Angyal Zoltán, Sári Nándor, Séra Miklós, Fábián László, Bakó Zoltánű*_​ 



*



*​ 

*Legjobb eredményei:*
*2x olimpiai bajnok (K-4 1000 m, 2000, 2004); olimpiai 2. (K-4 1000 m, 1996); 3x világbajnok (K-4 1000 m, 1999, 2006; K-4 200 m, 2001); 4x vb-2. (K-4 200 m, 1997, K-2 500 m, 1999, K-4 1000 m, 1993, 2001); 6x vb-3. (K-4 200 m, 2002, K-2 500 m, 1997, 1998; K-4 500 m, 1993, 1994, 1999); 2x Európa-bajnok (K-4 200 m, 2001, K-4 1000 m, 2004); 3x Eb-2. (K-4 1000 m, 2000, 2002, 2007); Eb-3. (K-4 200 m, 2002)*​ 


 


*HORVÁTH GÁBOR, kajakos*




1985-ben Mayer Gábor irányításával kezdett el kajakozni a Bp. Honvédban, amely klubhoz egész pályafutása során hű maradt. Az első jelentősebb sikerét 1987-ben érte el, amikor utolsó éves ifiként az 1000 négyes tagjaként aranyérmes lett a világbajnokságon. 1993-ban lett először a felnőtt válogatott tagja, s a koppenhágai világbajnokságon K-4 1000 méteren a dobogó második, K-4 500 méteren a harmadik fokára állhatott fel. Bár 1996-ban a férfi négyes tagjaként már olimpiai ezüstérmet ünnepelhetett, az első világbajnoki győzelemre 1999-ig várnia kellett. Akkor a később két olimpiai győzelmet begyűjtő, legendás Kammerer, Storcz, Vereckei, Horváth négyes tagjaként ért a csúcsra. A sydnyei olimpia nagy diadalát követően 2001-ben a 200 négyes tagjaként lett világbajnok, majd Athénban újabb olimpiai elsőséget szerzett Kammererékkel. Utolsó nagy sikerét a 2006-os szegedi világbajnokságon érte el, amelyen Gyökös, Kökény, Vereckei, Horváth összeállításban óriási fölénnyel győztek a K-4 1000 méteres távon. A pekingi olimpiára már nem sikerült kivívnia a kvalifikációt, 2009-ben levezető évét tölti a *2006 óta a Bp. Honvéd szakosztály igazgatói posztját is ellátó versenyző.*​











*Hallgas a szivedre...,Hallgasd a Mi Rádiónkat...*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 24)

*Evezős ob - Varga nyert egypárban, a címvédő Galambos második*
2011. 09. 24. 00.14

 <RIGHT> 



*


Varga Tamás - megelőzve a címvédő Galambos Pétert - győzött a normálsúlyú egypárevezősök versenyében a Szegeden zajló országos bajnokság pénteki napján.
*​*
*
A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a vasárnapig tartó ob első versenynapján a házigazda Démász-Szegednek a férfi kormányos kettes és a férfi könnyűsúlyú négypárevezős révén két aranyérem jutott. 

*A pénteki győztesek:
férfiak:
könnyűsúlyú kormányos nélküli négyes: Győri Vízügy-Spartacus Evezős Klub (Révész Péter, Bártfai Péter, Vermes Péter, Révész Zoltán) 
könnyűsúlyú négypár: László Attila, Kitka Gergely, Matyasovszki Dániel, Pozsár Bence (Démász-Szeged)
egypár: Varga Tamás (EDF Démász Bajai Spartacus SC)
kormányos kettes: Fehér Szabolcs, Tari János, k.: Cseh Kristóf (Démász-Szeged)
kormányos nélküli kettes: Juhász Adrián, Simon Béla (Tisza Evezős Egylet)
*​*
*
*nők:
**egypár: Gyimes Krisztina (Győri Vízügy-Spartacus Evezős Klub)
kormányos nélküli kettes: Bartos Adél, Major Kata (EDF Démász Bajai Spartacus SC)
könnyűsúlyú négypár: Hajdú Zsuzsanna, Kabódi Erzsébet, Vasadi Gabriella, Sinka Flóra Magda (Csepel Evezős Klub)
*​*
*
XLsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 25)

*Evezős ob - Hajdú és Galambos győzött könnyű súlyú egypárban*
2011. 09. 25. 03.48 

 <RIGHT> 



*


A női könnyűsúlyú egypárban a vb-nyolcadik Hajdú Zsuzsanna, a férfiak hasonló versenyében pedig Galambos Péter győzött az evezősök szegedi országos bajnokságának második, szombati versenynapján.

*​*
*A férfi kétpárevezősök mezőnyében a Csankó Péter, Hermann Róbert kettős megelőzte a világbajnokságon kormányos nélküli kettesben olimpiai kvótát begyűjtő Simon Béla, Juhász Adrián kettőst.

*A szombati győztesek:
férfiak:
--------
könnyűsúlyú egypár: Galambos Péter (Vác VEC)
kormányos négyes: Szolnoki Főiskola-TEE (Simon Béla, Juhász Adrián, Szigeti György, Szekér László, korm: Furkó Kálmán) 
kormányos nélküli négyes: EDF-Démász Bajai SSSC (Cselinácz János, Forrai Dávid, Vancsura Bendegúz, Csányi Péter)
kétpár: Velencei-tavi VSI (Csankó Péter, Hermann Róbert)
könnyűsúlyú nyolcas: EDF-Démász Szegedi VE (Furák Bálint, Bakacsi Norbert, ifj. Baka Sándor, László Attila, Kitka Gergely, Matyasovszki Dániel, Pozsár Bence, Radics Bence, korm: Cseh Kristóf)
*​*
*
*nők:
---- 
könnyűsúlyú egypár: Hajdú Zsuzsanna (Csepel EK) 
kormányos nélküli négyes: Ferencváros EC (Saáryné Pető Tímea, Rákó Krisztina, Klötzl Ildikó és Varga Judit) 
kétpár: Győri VSEK (Gyimes Krisztina, Néma Veronika)*

* 
A bajnokság vasárnap reggel kilenc órakor folytatódik.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 30)

*Maraton válogató: Vajda Attila, Szabó Gabriella és Kulifai Tamás is indul*








*Gyorsasági olimpiai érmesek és világbajnokok is indulnak a hétvégi győri maraton világbajnoki válogatón. A hosszú távú világklasszisaink, azaz Csay Renáta, Folláth Vivien és Györe Attila mellett láthatjuk Vajda Attilát, Szabó Gabriellát is Kulifai Tamást is csatázni a szingapúri vb-részvételért.*

Több mint egy hónapja véget ért már a szegedi MOL olimpiai kvalifikációs kajak-kenu világbajnokság. A Maty-éren világbajnoki címeket szerző versenyzőink közül azonban többen nem tették le a lapátot, Vajda Attila, Szabó Gabriella és Kulifai Tamás is szeretne indulási jogot szerezni az október 21-én kezdődő szingapúri maraton világbajnokságra. 
A női mezőnyben a világbajnok Csay Renáta védettséget élvez, így egyesben ő már biztos részvevője a vb-nek (minden számban két-két magyar egység indulhat), párosban azonban nagy tolongás várható: Szabó Gabriella Folláth Viviennel, Csay Renáta az ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok Farkasdi Ramónával fut neki a versenynek, no és persze az Európa-bajnoki címvédő Bedőcs Krisztina és Bara Alexandra sem szeretne lemondani az álomhelyszínen megrendezésre kerülő viadalról. 
A férfi kajak szakág a legtöbb indulót adja ezen a hétvégén, hiszen a felnőtt egyesre 23-an, míg az ifjúságiaknál 43-an adták le nevezésüket. A felnőtteknél az Eb-bronzérmes Noé Milán mellett a kétszeres világbajnok Szakály Viktor és az 1973-as születésű Salga István is vízre száll. Utóbbi párosban egy fiatal tehetséggel, Ceiner Benjáminnal versenyez, míg Noé Milán Boros Adriánnal, Kulifai Tamás pedig Schenk Áronnal száll vízre. 

Férfi kenuban Vajda Attila is duplázik. Pekingi olimpiai bajnokunk egyesben és Fürdök Gáborral párosban is ott lesz a győri viadalon. De nem lesznek egyszerű helyzetben, hiszen az Európa-bajnoki címvédő Györe Attila, Kövér Márton kettőssel kell megküzdeniük a győzelemért. Egyesben még egy olyan versenyzőt köszönthetünk, aki indult a szegedi világbajnokságon: a Csabai Edvin párjaként már maratoni világbajnoki címet szerző győri Nagy Péter is ott lesz majd a hétvégi rajtnál. 
Az csak a válogató után dől el, hogy pontosan hány fős magyar csapat utazhat a szingapúri világbajnokságra. 

*„A Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség az A egységek utaztatását és versenyeztetését finanszírozza, ez is több millió forint. Nagyon bízunk benne, hogy az egyesületek, valamint a szponzorok is a versenyzők mögé állnak, és végül mindenki, aki indulási jogot szerez rajthoz is tud állni a szingapúri viadalon” –* mondta Hüttner Csaba a Szingapúrba utazó magyar válogatott csapatvezetője. 


*A válogatóversenyt szombaton és vasárnap rendezik Győrben.*

​*Evezés: Szombaton Öböl Kupa és diákranglista-verseny 







Október elsején, sorrendben 5. alkalommal rendezi meg a Budapest Evezős Egyesület és a Budapesti Evezős Szövetség a Népsziget mellett az Öböl Kupa Évadzáró Diákranglista-versenyt. A kiírásban több mint 50 versenyszám szerepel, a távok 500 és 1000 méterre vannak kiírva. ​

​
A versenyen zárul a 2011. évi Sport XXI. Diákranglista Versenysorozat is. A Nemzeti Sport Intézet által támogatott, 500 méteres sprint futamokra érkezett a legtöbb nevezés, amelyeken a 11-14 éves evezősök mérik össze erejüket. 


A regattára Mosonmagyaróvártól Szegedig 12 egyesületből, az ország minden részéről érkeznek evezősök. A viadal izgalmas programot jelent a vízi sportokat kedvelőknek. 

A kezdésre szombaton reggel 10 órakor kerül sor. 

​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 1)

*Bemutatkozott Romániában az Afrika-kerülő vitorlásverseny*
2011. 09. 30. 18.32

 <RIGHT> 



*


Európában elsőként Romániában mutatkozott be a magyar szervezésű Afrika-kerülő vitorlásverseny, az Africa-Europe Challenge (AEC), amely jövőre rajtol, s kulturális eseménysorozatot, valamint humanitárius programokat is magában foglal.
*​*
*

A szervezők pénteki tájékoztatása szerint a projektigazgatók - Gál József földkerülő vitorlázó és Kondricz Péter nemzetközi jogász - csütörtökön a romániai magyar nagykövetségen ismertették az eseménysorozat részleteit.
Az AEC szakmai körútjának következő állomása jövő kedden Hága lesz, majd azt követően Párizs, Madrid, London és Berlin magyar nagykövetségein folytatódik az országonkénti személyes konzultáció.
Az AEC mezőnye a tervek szerint egy éven át tartó útja során vitorlázza körbe Afrikát. A hajók Máltáról vágnak neki az útnak, a Szuezi-csatornán, majd a Vörös-tengeren haladnak végig, aztán Dél-Afrikát megkerülve a nyugati part mentén térnek vissza a Földközi-tengerre. A mezőny a résztvevő afrikai országok állomásain - 18-20 megálló a terv - hét-tíz napot tartózkodik, s itt pályaversenyek mellett kulturális programokra is sor kerül. A projekt már elnyerte Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök támogatását, az Európai Unió elvi pártfogását, továbbá a vitorlás és sportszakma elismerését.
_ Az elképzelések között szerepel gyermekprogram elindítása, iskolai testvérkapcsolatok kiépítése, továbbá turisztikai események létrehozása, az EU és az Afrikai Unió intézményrendszerének kölcsönös bemutatása.

_​_
_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 3)

*Borulás után győzött a Salga, Ceiner kajakpáros a maratoni válogatón*





*


Komoly izgalmakat tartogatott vasárnap a férfi kajakpárosok küzdelme a győri maratoni világbajnoki válogatóversenyen: Salga István és Ceiner Benjámin egy ütközést követő borulás után, háromperces hátrányt ledolgozva nyerte meg a viadalt.
*​*
*
Kenuban a Györe Attila, Kövér Márton kettős nyert, míg női egyesben Csay Renáta távollétében Kollár Judit lett a legjobb.
A hazai szövetség beszámolója szerint Salgáék az első fordulóban ütköztek Boros Adrián és Noé Milán párosával, méghozzá úgy, hogy beborultak a vízbe. A felnőtt világbajnok Salga és az ifjúsági világbajnok Ceiner alkotta egység azonban nem adta fel, majdnem háromperces hátrányt ledolgozva az utolsó előtti körben utolérte a mezőnyt, sőt meg is nyerte a válogatót Borosék előtt. Utóbbiak a második helyüknek sem sokáig örülhettek, mivel szándékos ütközés miatt a versenybíróság kizárta őket. Így a második helyen a civilben állatorvos Börcsök Balázs és Petrovics Máté párosa, míg a harmadikon Schenk Áron és Kulifai Tamás kettőse zárt. 
Hasonló izgalmakkal nem szolgált a férfi kenu kettesek összecsapása: a csepeli duó - Györe Attila és Kövér Márton - szinte rajt-cél győzelmet aratott. És bár az egyesben ezüstérmes, a pekingi olimpián 1000 méteren győztes Vajda Attilán meglátszott a szombati küzdelem fáradalma, Fürdök Gáborral jól teljesített ezen a napon is: az UTE-s Pálfi Máriót és Nagy Gergelyt megelőzve ismét második lett. 
A hölgyeknél vasárnap egyesben álltak rajthoz a versenyzők. Csay Renáta, aki ebben a számban védettséget élvezett a vb-válogatón, vagyis már biztos indulója az október 21-én kezdődő szingapúri világbajnokságnak, kihagyta a számot. Távollétében a győri Kollár Judit diadalmaskodott a szombaton párosban is szereplő Bedőcs Krisztina és Bara Alexandra előtt. 
_*A válogató után dől el, hogy pontosan hány fős magyar csapat utazhat a vb-re. Minden számban két magyar egység indulhat ugyan, de a szövetség csak az A egységek utaztatását és versenyeztetését finanszírozza.*_

*Vajda Attila a maratont is jól bírja*





*


A kenus Nagy Péter, a kajakos Noé Milán és a Csay Renáta, Farkasdi Ramóna kajakpáros győzelmével zárult a győri, maratoni világbajnoki válogató első, szombati napja.
*​*
*
_* 

*_​_*
*_

*Párosban is második lett Vajda Attila*
2011. 10. 03. 00.09

<RIGHT> 






*Hihetetlen izgalmakat hozott vasárnap a férfi kajakpárosok küzdelme a győri maratoni világbajnoki válogatóversenyen. Salga István és Ceiner Benjámin egy ütközést követő borulás után, három perces hátrányt ledolgozva nyerte meg a viadalt. Kenuban a Györe Attila, Kövér Márton kettős nyert, míg női egyesben Csay Renáta távollétében Kollár Judit lett a legjobb.*

Hogy a rutin és az elszántság mennyit ér? Nos ebből vasárnap délután Salga István és fiatal párja, Ceiner Benjámin adott egy kis ízelítőt a győri maratoni vb-válogatón, ahol a férfi K-2 küzdelmeiben vert helyzetből kellett felállniuk. Salgáék az első fordulóban ütköztek Boros Adrián és Noé Milán párosával, méghozzá úgy, hogy beborultak a vízbe. A felnőtt világbajnok Salga Istvánból és az ifjúsági világbajnok Ceiner Benjáminból álló egység azonban nem adta fel, a versenyzők majd háromperces hátrányt ledolgozva az utolsó előtti körben utolérték a mezőnyt, sőt meg is nyerték a válogatót Borosék előtt. Utóbbiak a második helyüknek sem sokáig örülhettek, hiszen szándékos ütközés miatt a versenybíróság kizárta őket. Így a második helyen a civilben állatorvos Börcsök Balázs és Petrovics Máté párosa, míg a harmadikon Schenk Áron és Kulifai Tamás kettőse zárt. 
Hasonló izgalmakkal nem szolgált a férfi kenu kettesek összecsapása: a csepeli duó, vagyis Györe Attila és Kövér Márton szinte rajt-cél győzelmet aratott. És bár Vajda Attilán meglátszott a szombati egyes fáradalma, Fürdök Gáborral jól teljesítettek ezen a napon is: az UTE-s Pálfi Máriót és Nagy Gergelyt megelőzve a másodikak lettek. 
A hölgyeknél vasárnap egyesben álltak rajthoz a versenyzők. Csay Renáta, aki ebben a számban védettséget élvezett a vb-válogatón, vagyis már biztos indulója az október 21-én kezdődő szingapúri világbajnokságnak, ki is hagyta ezt a számot. Távollétében a győri Kollár Judit diadalmaskodott a szombaton párosban is szereplő Bedőcs Krisztina és Bara Alexandra előtt.

*A nap egyik hőse az U23-as mezőnyben vb-indulói helyet szerző Horváth Lilla volt, aki az első futószakaszon térdre esett és felrepedt lábbal versenyezte végig a távot. Horváth Lilla sérülését később a baleseti sebészeten látták el, térdét több öltéssel kellett összevarrni. 
*​*
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 4)

*Csatornakajak: edzője világcsúcsát döntötte meg a brit kajakos*​ 
*Saját edzője világrekordját döntötte meg Paul Wycherley, a britek kajakosa, aki 2 óra 28 perc alatt szelte át hajójával a La Manche-csatornát.*​ 
A korábbi csúcsot Ian Wynne, a 2004-es athéni ötkarikás játékokon 500 méteren bronzérmes sportoló tartotta, ő 2007 októberében *2:59:06* óra alatt lapátolt át Nagy-Britanniából Franciaországba.​ 
*Abban, hogy Wycherley több mint 30 perccel megdöntötte trénere rekordját, a helyszíni beszámolók szerint a kedvező időjárás is szerepet játszhatott, a kajakos ugyanis szikrázó napsütésben és szélcsendben vágott neki az útnak Dover közeléből.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 4)

*Születésnap - Gyarmati Olga 87 éves*





*


Szerdán ünnepli 87. születésnapját Gyarmati Olga olimpiai bajnok távolugró, akiről hosszú évek óta nem lehetett tudni, hol és hogyan él.
*​*
*
Az 1948-as londoni ötkarikás játékok aranyérmesét Hámori Jenő, a melbourne-i olimpián győztes kardcsapat tagja kereste fel otthonában Dombi Ivánnak, a MOB hagyományőrző bizottságának segítségével, s a látogatásról beszámolt Dömötör Zoltánnak, az Olimpiai Bajnokok Klubja elnökének:
"Örömmel jelentem, hogy Dombi Ivántól kapott útba igazításnak köszönhetően teljesíthettem ígéretemet és felkerestem Gyarmati Olgát, a londoni olimpia távolugró aranyérmesét - írta Hámori Jenő. - Massachusetts állam északi részében, Orange településen él. Kedvesen fogadott, örült a virágcsokornak, amellyel felköszöntöttem közelgő, 87. születésnapja alkalmából. Férje, Aczél Tamás, ismert író, az emigráns magyar irodalom egyik vezéregyénisége, majd a Massachusetts Egyetem tanára 1994-es halála óta nagyon szerény körülmények között, teljesen egyedül, remete életmódot folytat. Nem érintkezik senkivel, csak a közeli településen élő fiával tartja a kapcsolatot. A telefont sem veszi fel, nem válaszol az e-mail üzenetekre. Fizikailag jól van, el tudja látni magát, de a régi dolgokra sajnos már nagyon nehezen emlékezik."
A biokémiai professzorként nyugdíjba vonult Hámori Jenő - aki az 1956-os olimpia után részt vett a Sport Illustrated magazin emlékezetes körutazásán, s New Orleansban telepedett le - hozzátette, Gyarmati Olga elmesélte, nagyon bántja, hogy "elhagyta hazáját".
"Próbáltam meggyőzni arról, hogy milyen szeretettel és barátsággal fogadnák, ha újra hazalátogatna. De ahogyan későbbi telefonbeszélgetésünk során fia is megerősítette, édesanyját a furcsa remete életmód teljes mértékben kielégíti, boldoggá teszi" - írta Hámori Jenő.
​*Gyarmati Olga a londoni olimpián 5,69 méteres eredménnyel nyerte meg a női távolugrást. Sokoldalúságát bizonyítja, hogy fő száma mellett 100 és 200 méteres síkfutásban, gátfutásban, magasugrásban és ötpróbában is nyert magyar bajnoki címet.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 6)

*Újra vízen a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Janics*





*


Alig négy héttel kislánya, Milana születése után szerdán újra vízre szállt az EDF Démász-Szeged VE háromszoros olimpiai bajnok kajakosa, Douchev-Janics Natasa.

*​*
*A Maty-éri vízi centrumban megtartott nyilvános sajtónapon közel negyven percet töltött a vízen, majd átöltözve kondizott, végül pedig készségesen, mosolygósan válaszolt a kérdésekre.
"Jól érzem magam a vízen és a kislányommal is, aki néhány hetes, így nem egyszerű vele még az élet - nyilatkozott Douchev-Janics. - Az első két hétben még csak Milana körül forgott a világ, én pedig napról napra egyre rutinosabb anya leszek. Megvan a terv, de fontos, hogyan érzem majd magam. Fájdalmaim nincsenek, csak a derekam rakoncátlankodik néha, de ha bemelegítek, már el is múlik, amúgy pedig állandó orvosi felügyelet mellett teszem a dolgomat."
Hozzátette: jelen helyzet nem szeretne ígérgetni, mindössze célokat tűz ki maga elé.
"Ilyen cél, hogy minél gyorsabban menjen a kajakozás, aztán hogy kijussak a londoni olimpiára, majd pedig ha ott leszek, minél fényesebb érmet nyerjek. Ám szembesültem már azzal a ténnyel, hogy nagyon nehéz lesz mindezt elérni."
Douchev-Janics kijelentette: egyelőre csak az egyes számít, csapathajókban még nem gondolkodik.

*"Londonban még sosem jártam, ez pedig újabb motiváció. Három olimpián már részt vettem, remélem, most összejön a negyedik is. Nagy elvárásaim vannak magammal szemben, és nem szeretnék csalódást okozni sem magamnak, sem azoknak, akik segítenek"* - mondta.

*Douchev-Janics Natasa a férjével, Andrian Douchevvel, valamint kislányukkal, Milanával vasárnap másfél hónapos edzőtáborba utazik: a célpont Bulgária.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 7)

*Speciális kenus tábor a londoni kvótákért*
2011. 10. 07. 05.06

 <RIGHT> 



*


A hét elejétől speciális táborban készülnek a legjobb hazai kenupárosok annak érdekében, hogy a jövő májusi pótkvalifikációs versenyen ütőképes egység szálljon harcba az olimpiai kvótákért.
*​*
*
Ebben a szakágban négy indulási jogot lehet gyűjteni Londonra, az augusztusi, szegedi világbajnokságon azonban - Vajda Attila révén - csak egyet sikerült szereznie a csapatnak.
A magyar szövetség csütörtöki tájékoztatása szerint 13 kenus utazott el hétfőn Dunavarsányba: *Kozmann György, Kiss Tamás, Sáfrán Mátyás, Sáfrán Mihály, Mike Róbert, Tóth Márton, Nagy Péter, Széles Gábor, Varga Dávid, Korisánszky Péter, Korisánszky Dávid, Németh Szabolcs és Vasbányai Henrik* azért érkezett, hogy Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitánnyal és két mentorral, az olimpiai bajnok Vaskuti Istvánnal és a világbajnok Hüttner Csabával közösen megtalálják azt az összeállítást, amely nyerő lehet a májusi, poznani pótkvalifikációs regattán. 
*"A C-2 1000 méter kellemetlen csalódás volt számunkra a szegedi világbajnokságon. Se döntős hely, se kvóta nem jutott a mieinknek, ráadásul ez olyan szám, amelyben olimpiai érmek és világbajnoki győzelmek egész sorát tudhatjuk magunkénak*


*AEC: Hollandiában is bemutatták Afrika-kerülő vitorlásversenyt*
2011. 10. 07. 06.12

 <RIGHT> 



*


Románia után Hollandiában bemutatkozott a magyar szervezésű Afrika-kerülő vitorlásverseny, az Africa-Europe Challenge (AEC), amely jövőre rajtol, s kulturális eseménysorozatot, valamint humanitárius programokat is magában foglal.

*​*
*A Gál József földkerülő vitorlázó és Kondricz Péter nemzetközi jogász által életre hívott projekt hágai sajtótájékoztatón - a szervezők csütörtöki tájékoztatása szerint - bejelentették, hogy a részvételi lehetőségek szélesítése érdekében úgynevezett iskolahajókat vonnak be az egyedülálló projektbe, ezzel a lépéssel ugyanis megteremtik a lehetőséget arra, hogy a profi vitorlázók mellett azok is részesüljenek a kalandból, akik ritkán, vagy még soha nem jártak vitorláson. A hágai eseményen - amelyet Sümeghy Gyula magyar nagykövet nyitott meg - Pieter de Kam, az AEC-flottához elsőként csatlakozott holland Astrid nevű vitorlás kapitánya bemutatta az 1918-ban épített, 42 méter hosszú kétárbocos iskolahajót. 
Az AEC szakmai körútjának következő állomása Párizs lesz, majd Madrid, London és Berlin magyar nagykövetségein folytatódik az országonkénti személyes konzultáció. 
Az AEC mezőnye a tervek szerint egy éven át tartó útja során vitorlázza körbe Afrikát. A hajók Máltáról vágnak neki az útnak, a Szuezi-csatornán, majd a Vörös-tengeren haladnak végig, aztán Dél-Afrikát megkerülve a nyugati part mentén térnek vissza a Földközi-tengerre. A mezőny a résztvevő afrikai országok állomásain - 18-20 megálló a terv - hét-tíz napot tartózkodik, s itt pályaversenyek mellett kulturális programokra is sor kerül. A projekt már elnyerte Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök támogatását, az Európai Unió elvi pártfogását, továbbá a vitorlás és sportszakma elismerését. 
*Az elképzelések között szerepel gyermekprogram elindítása, iskolai testvérkapcsolatok kiépítése, továbbá turisztikai események létrehozása, az EU és az Afrikai Unió intézményrendszerének kölcsönös bemutatása.
*​*
*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 8)

*Egyedülálló teljesítmény a világbajnok magyar wakeboardostól*





*


A világbajnok Tokay Máté lett az első magyar wakeboardos, aki egy helikopter után kötve teljesített egy pályát. A bemutatóra Kiskunlacházán került sor.

*​*
*A sportoló menedzsmentjének pénteki tájékoztatása szerint a Burn Action Team versenyzője csütörtökön teljesítette a Magyarországon egyedülálló mutatványt. A kísérlet közben a MI-2-es helikopter által húzott Tokay a tavon elhelyezett rámpán több hátra szaltót is ugrott, a vízen pedig számos más trükköt is bemutatott.
"Nagyon jól éreztem magam, egy hihetetlen nagy élménnyel lettem gazdagabb" - mondta a Magyar Kupát és Európakupát is nyert Tokay. "Természetesen nagyon izgultam előtte, ez talán érthető is. Óriási érzés egy majdnem 3 tonnás helikopter mögött wakeboardozni."
A tavaly vb-ezüstérmes sportoló ígéretet tett arra, hogy a következő esztendőben is sort kerít egy különleges bemutatóra.
A wakeboard az 1980-as évek végén vált egyre népszerűbbé az egész világon. A sportág a vízisí megjelenése után, annak mintájára alakult ki, keresztezve a hódeszka és a szörf technikájával. 
*A deszkán álló versenyzőket általában egy motorcsónak, vagy a víz felett kifeszített kábelekre rögzített csörlő húzza, s a sportolóknak a hajó mögött keletkező hullámokon, vagy a felszínen kialakított ugratókon, illetve akadályokon kell különböző trükköket bemutatniuk.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 9)

*Rövidpályás úszó vk - Takács Krisztián első lett 50 m gyorson*
2011. 10. 09. 07.00

 <RIGHT> 



*


Igen jó, 21.78 másodperces idővel győzött Takács Krisztián az 50 m gyors szombati döntőjében az úszók rövidpályás világkupa-sorozatának dubaji nyitóállomásán.

*​*
*A Dunaferr-DVSI 25 éves versenyzője – aki ezen a távon, a nyári, sanghaji normálmedencés, vagyis 50-es uszodában rendezett világbajnokságon 6. lett – a viadal honlapjának tanúsága szerint holtversenyben végzett az élen a kenyai Jason Dunforddal.
*Az afrikai úszó egy nappal korábban 100 m gyorson 47.95 másodperccel éppen Takács előtt nyert, aki 48.32 másodperc alatt ért célba.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 13)

*Kovács Katalinék a Balatonnál kezdték el az olimpiai felkészülést*
2011. 10. 13. 03.41

 <RIGHT> 







*Új helyszínt választott Csipes Ferenc az őszi alapozó munkához: Kovács Katalinék a héten Balatonalmádiban edzenek, és amikor az idő megfelelő, vízre is szállnak a Balatonon.*


„Kezdésnek egy kicsit újat, egy kicsit mást akartam. Nem szerettem volna odamenni, ahol a fél életüket töltik a lányok, éppen ezért esett a választásom Balatonalmádira és a Ramada szállóra. Új impulzusok, új élmények érik itt a csapatot és egy kicsit más munkát is tudunk végezni, mint amit eddig megszoktunk” – fejtette ki Csipes Ferenc, hogy miért éppen a Balatonnál kezdi meg a csoportja a felkészülést a londoni olimpiára. 

És hogy mi szerepel a programban? 
„A szállodában kondizunk és úszunk. A Balaton körüli kerékpárút pedig tökéletes a futáshoz és a biciklizéshez, sőt hegyi futásaink is lesznek, és természetesen evezünk is majd. Találtam egy megfelelő helyszínt a hajók tárolásához, így keddtől már evezhetnek is a lányok. Körülbelül 10-15 fok van, szűrt napfény, ami ideális az őszi munkához” – magyarázta Csipes Ferenc, akinek a csoportja egy fővel bővült: az MTK-s Groholy Orsolya csatlakozott a lányokhoz (bár a Honvédhoz történő átigazolása még folyamatban van). És ahogyan a szegedi MOL világbajnokság előtt is, a szolnoki Folláth Vivien is részt vesz majd egy-egy felkészülési szakaszban. 
Nézzük a Csipes csoport további őszi programját! 
„Péntekig Balatonalmádiban leszünk, majd a Honvédon és Dunavarsányban folytatjuk a munkát. Télen semmi extra nem szerepel a programban, február közepétől április közepéig pedig a szokott helyszínen, Törökországban készülünk” – tette hozzá az edző. 
Kovács Katalin a sokadik alapozását kezdte el október elején, és izgatottan vágott neki az olimpiai felkészülésnek. 
*„Kemény év áll előttünk, de szerencsére volt elég időm rápihenni a londoni felkészülésre. Pont jókor mentem el nyaralni, Horvátországban, Olaszországban és Németországban jártam, és úgy jöttem vissza, hogy már nagyon hiányzott a kajakozás. Az elején természetesen még nehézkesen megy egy-két dolog, de általában hamar belerázódunk a lányokkal. Jópofa dolognak tartom ezt a balatoni hetet, mert bár keményen dolgozunk, még sincs olyan érzete, mintha edzőtáborban lennénk. Azt hiszem, mindenkire jó hatással van ez a kezdés”* – magyarázta a kétszeres olimpiai bajnok versenyző. 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 15)

*Végleg abbahagyja az úszást a világbajnok Janine Pietsch*





*


Korábbi rákbetegsége miatt végleg abbahagyja az úszást Janine Pietsch, a németek többszörös világ- és Európa-bajnok hátúszója.
*​*
*
Mindezt a 29 éves sportoló jelentette be a Bild című lapban megjelent írásában, kifejtve, hogy korábban ugyan még a visszatérésről álmodott, a rendszeres utókezelések és a gyógyszerek azonban nem teszik lehetővé az aktív sport folytatását. 
Pietsch - aki a 2006-os budapesti Európa-bajnokság egyik hőse volt - 2008-ban betegedett meg mellrákban. Az intenzív kezelés nyomán állapota fokozatosan javult, és az orvosok mostanra gyógyultnak nyilvánították.
Az ex-versenyző beszámolt arról, hogy bár az aktív sportot nem folytatja, az uszodától nem szakad el: fiatalokat oktat, és további edzői tervei vannak. Elvégzett egy sportmenedzseri főiskolát, és a Német Ráktársaság nagyköveteként is tevékenykedik. Ereje és önbizalma ismét a régi, és örül annak, hogy a kezelés következtében kihullott hosszú szőke haj és a "parókakorszak" után ismét saját, feketére festett hajat visel.
Pietsch egyik legnagyobb sikerét Budapesten érte el, a 2006-os margitszigeti Eb-n az 50 méteres távon nyert aranyat. Ugyanabban az évben a sanghaji rövidpályás világbajnokságon két aranyérmet szerzett, ötvenen és százon. *A 2007-es rövidpályás debreceni Eb-n a váltóban aranyérmes csapat tagja volt. Szerepelt a 2004-es athéni olimpián is, Pekingbe azonban betegsége miatt már nem jutott ki 2008-ban.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 16)

*Rövidpályás úszó Vk – Verrasztóék aranyat és bronzot szereztek szombaton*



 


*Egy arany- és egy bronzérmet nyert szombaton a Verrasztó testvérpár szombaton, az úszók rövidpályás Világkupájának svédországi állomásán.*​ 
Verrasztó Evelyn 800 méteres gyorsúszásban végzett az élen 8:20.78 perccel, míg bátyja, Dávid a harmadik lett 400 m vegyesen 4:03.45-ös teljesítménnyel. Mindketten más számokban is szerencsét próbáltak a stockholmi viadal nyitónapján: a húg 200 m háton a negyedik helyen ért célba (2:09.28 p), 200 m vegyesen pedig hatodikként (2:11.46). Fivére a 200 m pillangó döntőjében a 8. pozícióban zárt (1:59.67).​ 
A magyar úszóküldöttségből* Jakabos Zsuzsanna 200 m gyorson* dobogó közelben, negyedikként végzett *(1:56.34),* *Molnár Ákos* pedig hetedik lett *200 m mellen* *(2:10.71).*​ 
*"Erős mezőnyben szerepelnek a gyerekek, s ígéretesnek minősíthetem Verrasztó Evelyn nyolcszázas eredményét – értékelt Kiss László szövetségi kapitány. – De Dávid ideje is rendben van 400 vegyesen, különösen, hogy alig egy hónapos munka van mögötte. Jakabos Zsu és Molnár Ákos az időszaknak megfelelően úszott."*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 19)

*Maratoni kajak-kenu vb - Megérkezett Szingapúrba a magyar válogatott*





*


A tervek szerint kedden megérkezett a hét végén sorra kerülő maratoni kajak-kenu világbajnokság helyszínére, Szingapúrba a magyar válogatott.
*​*
*
A hazai szövetség honlapjának beszámolója szerint a 36 tagú csapat hétfőn este indult Budapestről és Isztambulon keresztül, nagyjából 15 órás utazás után landolt az ázsiai metropoliszban.
"Legalább 30 fok van, nyári ruhában, rövidnadrágban mászkál mindenki a városban, próbálunk akklimatizálódni." – mesélte Hüttner Csaba, a csapat vezetője. - "Fantasztikus lesz a helyszín, hiszen Szingapúr belvárosában, a Forma-1-es pálya tribünje előtt jelölték ki a futószakaszt. Természetesen érmekért érkeztünk, tele vagyunk tapasztalt, sok nagy csatát megélt versenyzővel, akik szép eredményeket érhetnek el." 
A magyar együttest erősíti majd a síkvízi olimpiai és világbajnok kenus, Vajda Attila is.
"Tulajdonképpen a maratoni világbajnoksággal, illetve a vb előtti edzésekkel elkezdtem az olimpiai felkészülést. Eddig túl jó emlékeim nincsenek maratoni vb-ről, legutóbb 2003-ban indultam, de akkor nem sikerült befejezni a versenyt. Igazából sem egyesben, sem párosban nem tudok konkrét célokat megfogalmazni. Rengeteget számít majd, hogy milyen lesz az időjárás" - mondta a klasszis szegedi sportoló.
A tavalyi vb-n, a spanyolországi Banyolesben két arany- és egy bronzérmet nyert a magyar válogatott a felnőttek között.​
*A mostani viadal pénteken, az utánpótláskorú versenyzők futamaival kezdődik, a felnőtteknél az egyes számokat szombaton, a páros számokat pedig vasárnap rendezik.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 20)

*CSODÁLATOS HELYEN VERSENYEZ VAJDA ATTILA A MARATONI VB-N*​ 



 

*Hétfőn elutazott Szingapúrba az október 21. és 23. között zajló maratoni kajak-kenu világbajnokságon induló magyar válogatott.*​ 
Ez összesen 36 ifjúsági illetve felnőtt versenyzőt jelent. A hazai szövetség tájékoztatása szerint az ifik között többségben vannak a síkvízi versenyzők, a felnőtt csapatban pedig a maratonista sztárok mellett például az olimpiai bajnok Vajda Attila is indul.​ 
"Szingapúrról kellemes emlékeink lehetnek, hiszen a 2010-es ifjúsági olimpiáról két aranyérmet is hazahoztunk" – nyilatkozta a szövetség honlapján Hüttner Csaba, aki kapitányként kíséri el Ázsiába a magyar válogatottat.​ 
Maga a helyszín egyedülálló lesz, hiszen Szingapúr belvárosában, a Forma-1-es pálya tribünje előtt jelölték ki a futószakaszt. A magyar csapat tagja Vajda Attila is, aki síkvízen már mindent megnyert, amit meglehet, - legutóbb szegeden a MOL kajak-kenu világbajnokságon aratott feledhetetlen győzelmet - de maratoni világbajnokságról még nincsen érme.​ 


Vajda nem titkolja, a vb-részvétel a felkészülés része, hiszen az edzések ezen szakaszában, egyébként is hosszabb távokat mennek, így viszont versenykörülmények között fog evezni. Úgy gondolja, mire hazajön Szingapúrból, olyan állapotban lesz, mint ha végig csinálta volna a felkészülést.​ 
Szingapúr amellett, hogy különleges és szép helyszín, sajnos meglehetősen messze van mindenhonnan. Emiatt a szokásosnál kevesebb indulóra számítanak a szervezők. Némi bosszússágot már a magyar csapatnak is okozott a nagy távolság. A hetekkel ezelőtt útnak indított kajakok és kenuk ugyanis valamelyik tengeri kikötőben rossz konténerbe kerültek, így csak a világbajnokság után egy héttel érkeznek meg Szingapúrba.​ 
Szerencsére volt B terv: a pótszállítmány repülővel jut el a világbajnokság helyszínére, így az eredetileg tervezett 18 hajó helyett csak 15 áll majd a csapat rendelkezésére, de ez nem lehet akadálya a jó szereplésnek. A tavalyi világbajnokságon a felnőttek között két arany- és egy bronzérmet nyert a magyar válogatott. 
Ugyanakkor a helyszín valószínűleg kárpótolja majd a magyar versenyzőket, hiszen a Marina víztározó egy ikonikus helyszín Szingapúr déli részén. A versenyeknek ugyanis az üzleti és pénzügyi negyed ad látványos hátteret. A víztározó 2008-ban épült a Kallang Medencében, és érdekessége, hogy keveredik benne a sós és a normál víz, köszönhetően a tengernek és a városból a nagy esőzések után a Kallang és a Geylong folyón befolyó esővíznek.​ 
*A csapatok sorozatosan érkeznek a helyszínre, de a Vajda Attilát leginkább érintő versenyekre a hétvégén 21-én, 22-én és 23-án kerül sor.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 23)

*Kajak-kenu maratoni vb - Újabb három magyar arany*





*


A nyitónapi egy elsőség után szombaton három aranyérmet gyűjtöttek a magyarok a Szingapúrban zajló kajak-kenu maratoni világbajnokságon.
*​*
*
A hazai szövetség beszámolója szerint a felnőtteknél női K-1-ben Csay Renáta hasonlóan nagy fölénnyel lett világbajnok, mint tavaly, az ifjúságiak között pedig - ahol 17 kilométer volt a táv - a Kiszl Vanda, Czéllai-Vörös Zsófia összetételű kajakpáros, valamint a Bodonyi András, Viola Viktor kenus duó győzött - utóbbi egység megvédte címét. A Hagymási Réka, Takács Tamara kettős, illetve a Varga Patrik, Szalai Bence duó harmadikként ért célba ezekben a számokban.
"Csay Reni csakúgy, mint tavaly, idén is leiskolázta a mezőnyt, simán megvédte a címét. Ő olyat tud, mint senki más a világon ebben a versenyszámban. Az iszonyatos melegben és párában felvállalta, hogy egyedül végigcsinálja a 25 kilométeres távot, a többiek a nyomába sem értek. Becsülettel helyt állt Kollár Judit is, aki már évek óta munka mellett jár edzésre, ő negyedik lett" – mesélte Hüttner Csaba csapatvezető. 
A felnőtt kenusoknál - ahol szintén 25 km volt a táv - a síkvízen olimpiai és világbajnok Vajda Attila sokáig vezetett, a végére azonban elfáradt, és hetedik lett. A szám másik magyarja, Nagy Péter negyedikként zárt. Férfi kajakban ugyanakkor jutott érem a magyaroknak: Petrovics Máté nagy bravúrral harmadik lett.
"Igazán eredményes napot zártunk, hat érmet, három aranyat nyertünk szombaton, ez önmagáért beszél. Annak külön örülök, hogy minden versenyzőnk nagyon nagyot küzdött ma" - fogalmazott Hüttner.


*A pénteki nyitónapon, az utánpótláskorúak egyéni versenyeiben szintén hat érmet - egy aranyat, két ezüstöt és három bronzot - nyert a magyar válogatott. *

*A vb vasárnap zárul.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 25)

*Olimpiai felkészülés professzionális körülmények között - új támogató a Kammerer - Kucsera duó mögött *
2011. 10. 25. 02.54

 <RIGHT> 






*Erdei Madár Zsolt után, Klink Zoltán irányítása alá került a Londonba készülő Kammerer Zoltán és Kucsera Gábor kajakos duó. A teljes Klink csapat új helyszínen folytatja erőnléti edzéseit, a káposztásmegyeri Ramada Resort - Aquaworld Budapest biztosítja számukra a megfelelő körülményeket. *

A komplexum felajánlásának köszönhetően nem csak a konditermi edzések, de spa és szauna szolgáltatások, sőt sport és relaxáló masszázsok is segítik a testi - lelki felkészülést. 
Ramada Resort - Aquaworld Budapest komplexumban a 2012-es évben a Labdarúgó Európa Bajnokságra és az Olimpiára való tekintettel mind az amatőr, mind a profi sport kiemelt szerepet fog kapni, ezért nagy örömükre szolgál, hogy Erdei Zsolt náluk készül fel a vélhetően decemberi, világbajnoki övért vívott küzdelemre, valamint a Kammerer - Kucsera kettős a 2012-es londoni Olimpiára.


*Első fokon pert nyert a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség*








*A Pesti Központi Kerületi Bíróság első fokon elutasította a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség elleni keresetét, amelyben a sárkányhajó szövetség arra kérte a bíróságot, hogy állapítsa meg: a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség (MKKSZ) nem jogosult országos sportági szakszövetségként sárkányhajó szakágat működtetni. *

*Az ítélet nem jogerős.*
Schmidt Gábor, az MKKSZ főtitkára a bíróság ítélete után megjegyezte: „A sárkányhajó a Nemzetközi Kajak-Kenu Szövetség (ICF) hivatalos szakága, amit a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság és a SportAccord is elismer. Az ICF sárkányhajó szakágának magyarországi képviseletét az MKKSZ alapszabályában rögzített módon gyakorolja. Az MKKSZ a sárkányhajó szakágban minden évben bajnokságot rendez, ebben a szezonban pedig már másodszor szervezte meg a sárkányhajó roadshow-t, amelynek szabadidős futamain az ország több településén sok ezren vettek részt. A sportág hazai népszerűségét nagyban növelte, hogy 2010-ben Magyarországon – Szegeden – rendezhette meg az MKKSZ az ICF sárkányhajó világbajnokságot.” 
„Az MKKSZ ugyanúgy, ahogy eddig, továbbra sem zárkózik el attól, hogy a sportág fejlődése érdekében együttműködjön olyan szervezetekkel, amelyek a sárkányhajó szakág fejlesztését és további népszerűsítését tűzték ki célul” – tette hozzá Schmidt Gábor. 
*Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség közleménye*
_*Persze felmerülnek kérdések:* *A sporttörvény szerint egy sportágnak - egy sportági szakszövetsége lehet az országban. Ő jogosult megrendezni az Országos Bajnokságot, mert az mégiscsak furcsa, hogy két magyar bajnok legyen egy sportágban. Az amatőr sportolóknál nem lehet ilyen. *__*Ez nem olyan, mint a profi boksz, ahol tengernyi szövetség rendez világbajnoki címmérkőzéseket. *_

_*Kiváncsian várjuk a fejleményeket, és a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség reakcióját is. 
*_​_*
*_



*Evezés: Bírói ítélet miatt nem került döntőbe az esélyes magyar duó*







*Az olaszországi Bariban rendezték az elmúlt hétvégén az idei tengeri evezős világbajnokságot. A tavaly ezüstéremmel záró, idén kvótát szerző magyar duó, Simon Béla és Juhász Adrián esélyesként utazott a három magyar egység egyikeként a vébére, az előfutam alkalmával azonban büntetőpercet kaptak, mellyel elszálltak döntős esélyeik.
* 
A Szolnoki Főiskola Tisza Evezős Egylet SI kétpárevezős egysége győzni ment az olasz tengerparti városba, azonban a 18 fős „A” döntőben nem állhattak rajthoz, így csalódottságuk jogos. A magyar egység az előfutam során – ahonnan az első hat jutott tovább – egy fordulónál, a mezőny előtt az olaszokkal együtt érkezett a bójához, a két hajó összeakadt, a bírók azonban csak a magyarokat büntették. 

„Az egyik fordulóba összeakadtunk egy olasz csapattal. Igazából az eredményeken semmit nem változtatott, mert ők lettek az elsők, mi a másodikok, a többiek messze voltak. A bírók úgy ítélték meg, hogy ezzel hátráltattuk a csapatot, ezért kaptunk egy perc büntetést, így a 7. helyre kerültünk. Hat egység jutott a döntőbe” – kommentálta Juhász Adrián. 

*A versenyen Erdélyi Zsolt, Nagy-Pál Antal, Vajda Gábor, Kovács Sándor és Laposa Balázs kormányos (Danubius Nemzeti Hajós Egylet) a „B” döntőben ötödik, a Szántó János, Gera Balázs, Botka Norbert, Honti Krisztián és Balogh Réka kormányos (Velencei-tavi Vízisport Iskola) alkotta férfi négypárevezős hatodikként zárt; ami a tengeri vb-n 21. és 22. helyezést jelent.
 
* ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 26)

*A Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség kész a korrekt együttműködésre*








*A magyar sárkányhajó sportág sikerének záloga a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség és a Magyar Kajak – Kenu Szövetség megállapodása.*

A Fővárosi Bíróság 2008. augusztus 28.-án kelt végzésével a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetséget, mint a sárkányhajó sportágban Magyarországon egyedüliként működő szövetséget jogerősen bejegyezte a sportági országos szakszövetségek nyilvántartásába.
A Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség ezt követően különböző fórumokon és formában többször kezdeményezett egyeztetést a Magyar Kajak – Kenu Szövetséggel a magyarországi sárkányhajó sportág országos és nemzetközi szintű képviseletével, irányításával kapcsolatos jogosítványok tisztázása céljából.
A Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség sajnálatosnak tartja, hogy ezen törekvései a Magyar Kajak – Kenu Szövetség elutasító magatartása miatt eredménytelenek maradtak.
Mindazonáltal a Magyar Kajak – Kenu Szövetség 2010-ben, az alább említett per megindítását követően azonnal kezdeményezte a Legfőbb Ügyészségnél a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség országos sportági szakszövetségek nyilvántartásából való törlését. A Legfőbb Ügyészség a Magyar Kajak – Kenu Szövetség ezen példátlan kérelmét kategorikusan elutasította és rámutatott, hogy a Fővárosi Bíróság a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség bejegyzésekor megállapította, hogy Magyarországon a sárkányhajó sportágban más országos sportági szakszövetség nem működik, így a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetséget illetik meg szakszövetségi jogosítványok.
Tény, hogy a Magyar Kajak – Kenu Szövetséget a Fővárosi Bíróság 2001. február 27.-én a kajak – kenu sportágban jegyezte be az országos sportági szakszövetségek nyilvántartásába. A Magyar Kajak – Kenu Szövetség a sárkányhajózást, csak mint szakágat szerepelteti alapszabályában annak ellenére, hogy a sárkányhajózást a nemzetközi sportszervezetek önálló sportágként elismerték, azaz a sárkányhajózás nem a kajak-kenu egyik szakága.
Ilyen előzmények után a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség kénytelen volt országos sportági szakszövetségi státuszából eredő személyes jogainak a Magyar Kajak – Kenu Szövetséggel szembeni megóvása érdekében a Pesti Központi Kerületi Bíróságnál keresettel élni.
A Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség a bíróság által elbírált keresetében azt kérelmezte, hogy állapítsa meg a bíróság, hogy az önálló sportágnak minősülő sárkányhajó sportágban a sport törvény értelmében országos sportági szakszövetségként kizárólagos jelleggel a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség jogosult a szakszövetség részére meghatározott feladatokat ellátni, és törvényben megállapított különleges jogosítványokat gyakorolni.
Ugyanakkor éppen a magyar sport iránt érzett elkötelezettsége miatt a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség nem kérelmezte, hogy a bíróság kötelezze a Magyar Kajak – Kenu Szövetséget arra, hogy az ne működtessen sárkányhajó szakágat.
A bíróság gyors és korrekt eljárásában meghozott nem jogerős ítéletének indokolásában tényként rögzítésre került, hogy bírósági nyilvántartás szerint a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség a sárkányhajó sportág, a Magyar Kajak – Kenu Szövetség pedig a kajak-kenu sportág országos sportági szakszövetsége. A Sportról szóló törvény szerint pedig egy sportágban kizárólagos jelleggel csak egy országos sportági szakszövetség működhet.
Az ítélet szerint a fenti tények alapján tehát a felek közötti jogviszony természete és más ok sem zárja ki, hogy a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség, mint a magyar sárkányhajózás sportági szakszövetsége, a Magyar Kajak – Kenu Szövetséggel, mint a kajak-kenu sportág sportági szakszövetséggel szemben megállapítás helyett marasztalásra, azaz a sárkányhajó sportággal kapcsolatos jogosítványok gyakorlásától való eltiltásra irányuló keresetet terjesszen elő. A kereset elutasításának oka tehát az, hogy a törvényes jogok megóvása érdekében történő megállapításon túlmutatóan a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség kérheti a Magyar Kajak – Kenu Szövetség marasztalását is.
A Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség hangsúlyozza, hogy 1998 óta változatlanul a magyar sport és azon belül is elsősorban a sárkányhajózás sikerességét szem előtt tartva a kölcsönös tisztelet alapján bármikor kész a kialakult vitás helyzet tisztázására, mellyel példamutatóan járhatna elől mindkét sportszövetség a sárkányhajó sportág nemzetközi viszonyainak rendezéséhez is.
A Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség megállapodás tervezete a pertől függetlenül jelenleg is a Magyar Kajak – Kenu Szövetség asztalán fekszik, hiszen folyamatosan a korrekt együttműködésre törekszik.
Végül a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség nem vitatja, hogy más szervezet, közösség is folytathat sárkányhajós tevékenységet hazánkban, sőt ezt lehetőségeihez mérten támogatja, pártfogolja is, hiszen ez a sportág népszerűségét, fejlődését szolgálhatja. De mint ahogy azt a bírósági ítélet indokolása is megerősíti, a sportág irányítása és a sportról szóló törvényből adódó jogok a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetséget illetik meg, melyekkel élni is kíván.
*Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség*
„A Szövetség általános elnökhelyettese, egy személyben az Európai Sárkányhajó Szövetség (EDBF) alelnöke Járosi Péter, örömmel nyugtázta, hogy a magyar bíróság gyors és pontos ítéletben ismételten rögzítette a két szövetség státuszát, melyből egyértelműen kitűnik, hogy a sporttörvény és a Fővárosi Bíróság határozatának értelmében, a sárkányhajó sportág irányító szerve Magyarországon a Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség, és hogy személyi jogainak megóvása érdekében indított pere nem kerülhető meg, ebben a kérdésben a bíróságnak kell majd jogerős döntést hoznia. „
*„A Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség pedig a továbbiakban, idei nagyon eredményes világbajnokságot követően (Tampa Bay), ahol a magyar válogatott 3 arany, 2 ezüst, 3 bronz érmet szerzett a 2013-ban Szegeden megrendezésre kerülő IDBF Sárkányhajó Világbajnokság megszervezésére, előkészítésére koncentrál, mely a világ sárkányhajósainak – bízvást - legnagyobb seregszemléje lesz .”*
Magyar Sárkányhajó Szövetség - Sajtóközlemény


*Csay Renáta: "2015-ig nem vonulok vissza!"*








*Csay Renáta két aranyérmet szerzett Szingapúrban a maratoni kajak-kenu világbajnokságon. A Győri Graboplast VSE két gyermekes versenyzője pályafutása során tizedszer állhatott fel a világbajnoki dobogó legfelső fokára. Pedig nem volt könnyű éve: Farkasdi Ramóna személyében új párral futott neki a szezonnak, és egy drámai esemény is beárnyékolta felkészülését. *
Egy kicsit kótyagos vagyok, tegnap délután értünk haza Szingapúrból, és még nem sikerült az átállás – mondja meglehetősen fáradtan Csay Renáta. – Hosszú volt ez az év, elég erőltetett menet van mögöttem, de most már pihenhetek, kicsit leereszthetek. 
*És ünnepelhet, hiszen két világbajnoki győzelemmel tért haza Szingapúrból. Az elmúlt évhez hasonlóan sikerült a duplázás. Az idei vagy a tavalyi verseny volt a nehezebb?* 
Nem tudok különbséget tenni, inkább csak az érzéseimre hagyatkozom, és azt mondom, nekem minden év nehezebb. Nem vagyok már fiatal, így a felkészülés, az edzések egyre többet követelnek meg tőlem. Az idén ráadásul új párral is indultam. Mivel Faldum Bereniké bolgár színekben versenyez, így kénytelen voltam más pár után nézni. Először úgy terveztem, hogy csak egyéniben készülök fel a világbajnokságra, aztán az ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok Farkasdi Ramóna személyében sikerült egy jó, megbízható társat találnom. Tavaly már mentünk ezer párost, most pedig májusban a magyar bajnokság előtt ültünk össze, és meggyőző volt ez a próba is. A nyári Európa-bajnokságot kihagytuk, mert Rami az ifjúsági síkvízi Európa-bajnokságra készült, az én életem pedig majdnem tragédiába torkollt, hiszen a szolnoki országos bajnokság idején leállt a férjem, Kolozsvári Gábor szívműködése. A hirtelen szívhalálból szerencsére sikerült visszahozni őt, és ma már minden rendben van vele, de nagyon nehéz időszakot éltünk át. Ezért is olyan értékes nekem ez a két aranyérem.



 
*Tíz világbajnoki elsőségnél jár, amelyből négyet két év leforgása alatt szerzett meg. Úgy tűnik, most kezd igazán kiforrni, ennek függvényében hogyan tervezi a jövőt?* 
Nem vonulok vissza! A 2015-ös győri világbajnokságig mindenképpen szeretnék versenyezni, de ezt a célomat azért évről-évre újraértékelem, mert azt is figyelembe kell vennem, hogy bírja a családom a háttérmunkát. Két gyereket nevelünk, Brúnó iskolás, Lili óvodás már, és az édesanyám nyújt napi szinten segítséget ahhoz, hogy tisztességesen fel tudjak készülni a világversenyekre. A sok-sok munka és a megszerzett rutin valóban most jön ki igazán, és hozza meg számomra a nagy sikereket. És ezek a győzelmek újabb és újabb célokat adnak. Jövőre ismét megpróbálkozom az 5000 méterrel is, mert jót tesz a gyorsaságomnak, hasznomra válik a maratoni versenyeken, és persze, szeretném, ha Rami jövőre is a párom lenne, együtt futnánk neki a felkészülésnek. 
*Ahogy már említette is, kétgyermekes anyuka. 2007-ben Győrben például három hónapos terhesen lett világbajnoki ezüstérmes, és Lili lánya születése után igen gyorsan visszatért. Janics Natasa hasonló cipőben jár, édesanyaként milyen tanácsokat tudna neki adni?* 
A gyerekek születésével mindenképpen más ember, más versenyző lettem. A kudarcokat könnyebben dolgozom fel, hiszen a család mindig ott van háttérnek, örömforrásnak, a rosszabb periódusokat nem fogom fel annyira tragikusan, mint korábban. Lili születése után egyébként nehezebb volt a visszatérés, az igazat megvallva, nem kezdeném újra… Pedig jó baba volt, rendesen aludt és evett, csak nekem volt nehezebb visszaállni a munkába. Natasának csak azt tudom tanácsolni, hogy minden alkalmat ragadjon meg a pihenésre, mert négy-öt vagy hat órai alvással nehéz keményen odatenni magát az edzéseken. De remélem, ő is megtapasztalja milyen érzés sikerekkel hazatérni a családhoz. *Amikor a gyerekek tortával várnak, vagy a jó magaviseletért kapott két dicsérettel, amit a világbajnokság ideje alatt szedett össze a fiam. Ő ezzel akart meglepni és hazavárni Szingapúrból… *​

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 30)

*Úszás: Rövid pálya, hosszú út - Decemberben Lochte és Phelps várhat Cseh Lászlóra Atlantában *​ 






*A közelgő százhalombattai rövid pályás országos úszóbajnokság után még két nagy kihívás vár az év végéig Cseh Lászlóra, aki december 3-án tölti be a huszonhatodik életévét. *


*December 8 és 11 között* a lengyelországi Szczecinben a "kismedencés" kontinensbajnokságon szeretné gyarapítani az érmeinek számát, ahonnan hetedmagával - egy vagy két átszállással - az 1996. évi nyári olimpiának otthont adó Atlanta felé veszi az irányt, és ott magyar versenyzőtársaival együtt Európa-válogatottként az Egyesült Államok elleni szupertalálkozón indul.

- Miféle gondolatok járnak a fejében nem egészen három héttel a válogatónak is minősülő hazai erőfelmérő előtt, miközben a debreceni edzőtáborban ki sem lát a kemény munkából? - kérdezte a T-Mobile Sporthír Szolgálat munkatársa a Kőbánya SC első számú versenyzőjétől.

"Embert próbáló edzések sorozatából, amelyet az idén új erőfejlesztő gyakorlatokkal egészítettünk ki, azonnal "verseny módba" átkapcsolva indulok Százhalombattán, ahol az edzéstempó visszafogása nélkül is meg kell mutatnom, hogy nem hiába dolgoztam mostanáig. Így lesz ez Szczecinben is, bár el kell ismernem, hogy a rövid pályás Európa-bajnokságnál is nagyobb jelentőséget tulajdonítok az évadot záró kontinensek közötti hagyományos erőpróbának, amely igazi presztízs csatának ígérkezik. És az sem mellékes, hogy hosszú pályafutásom alatt most először adatik meg nekem a szereplés lehetősége a "szuperviadalon".

- Ebből mintha azt is ki lehetne olvasni, hogy a szczecini kontinensbajnokságot idén csak a London felé vezető hosszú út egyik állomásának tekinti...

"Számomra szeptember óta minden a londoni olimpiáról szól, de az oda vezető út minden kitérőjének van egy-egy fontos feladata. 
A rövid pályás Európa-bajnokságnak például az, hogy jó időkkel és helyezésekkel növeljem az önbizalmamat és közben felfigyeljek azok a hibákra, amelyek okát azonmód meg kell keresnünk, szóval még időben.

- A magyar úszók kismedencében megszerzett 27 EB aranyérme közül tízet mondhat a magáénak. Hány számban tervezi az indulását Lengyelországban, hogy a győzelmeinek és a további értékes helyezéseinek a számát ezúttal is gyarapíthassa?

"Azt már most elmondhatom, hogy a 200 és a 400 méteres vegyes rajtjánál ott leszek, ehhez jöhet talán még a 200 pillangó is. Európa válogatottként valószínűleg a 400 vegyes lesz a fő versenyszámom, de gondolkodom azon, hogy elvállalom a 100 pillangót is. 
December 16-ig még sok minden változhat, így az is megtörténhet, hogy a 100 pillangóról átváltok a 200-ra és megpróbálkozom a 200 méteres vegyessel is. Bárhol is indulok, öröm a számomra, hogy minden valószínűség szerint összecsaphatok Ryan Lochte-val és az az érzésem, hogy rövid pályán Michael Phelps olyan számokban is vállalja majd a megmérettetést, amelyekben régóta nem versenyzett.

- Nagyon úgy néz ki, hogy a tengerentúlról hazaérkezve - kis túlzással - egyenesen karácsonyozni indulhat...

*"Tényleg majdnem így lesz, de szerencsére annyi időm így is marad, hogy a ajándékaimat a szeretteimnek előkészíthessem. Hosszabb, szóval néhány hetes téli szünidőre nem számíthatok. Nem csak az edzőm, hanem én is úgy gondolom, hogy még a néhány napos karácsonyi-újévi leállásnak is olyannak kell lennie, hogy a január 2-i újrakezdésnél gyorsan visszatalálhassak a London felé vezető útra - mondta befejezésül Cseh László, akit a debreceni "húzós"edzőtáborban az is lelkesíthet, hogy* *négy éve ugyanitt három számban is "kismedencés" Európa-bajnok lett, ráadásul kettőben világcsúccsal!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 31)

*Tengerünk nincs, kitartásunk van + VIDEÓ*
2011. 10. 31. 12.00

 <RIGHT> 






*Megdőlt a nevezési rekord az idei szörf Európa-bajnokságon. A mieink a szövetségi kapitány előzetes várakozásai szerint teljesítettek. A legnagyobb hátrányunk még mindig az, hogy:”nincs tengerünk”.*

Szardínia szigetének déli részén található Olaszország talán leghosszabb és legcsodálatosabb strandja, a Poetto. A 13 km-es, homokos partszakasz kitűnő fürdőzőhely. Ez már önmagában is idilli, de nemcsak a fürdőzők és a napimádók kedvelt helye, hanem a kitűnő szélviszonyok miatt a szörfözők paradicsoma is.

Itt, Cagliariban több mint 350 versenyző részvételével zajlott a szörf Európa-bajnokság, hat magyar versenyző is rajthoz állt. Az időjárási körülmények október végén már nem kedveznek a strandolásnak, a sokszor viharos erejű szél már-már a vitorlákat sem kímélte. A hat napos verseny után, még a hazautazás előtt kérdeztem az Eb-szereplésről a magyar szövetségi kapitányt, Utassy Lorándot.

- Rendkívül nehéz volt a most befejeződött EB. Voltak szép sikerek és sajnos kudarcok is. A csapat tagjai közül kinek a teljesítményével elégedett?

- Felemás érzéseim vannak. Az eredmények tekintetében Nikl Andrisnál erre számítottam. 89 indulóból a 38. lett. Azt reméltem, hogy a mezőny első harmadában végez, de a körülményeket figyelembe véve elfogadható eredmény, hisz idén keveset tudtunk hasonló helyen edzeni és versenyezni.


*- András öccse, Bence is indult az EB-n, ráadásul újonc volt.*
_- Számomra talán ő nyújtotta a legelfogadhatóbb teljesítményt. Nem ijedt meg semmitől élete első tengeri versenyén. Minden körülmény között próbálkozott és többször is végig tudott menni a pályán szintidőn belül, ráadásul több versenyzőt is maga mögött hagyva._

*- Az U17-es korosztályban Nikl András mellet még két versenyzőnk volt érdekelt.*
_- Sánta Bence a verseny végére belerázódott, vele is maradéktalanul elégedett vagyok. Krizsa Ferenc kisebb sérülést szenvedett, ezért sem tudta hozni a tőle várható szintet._

*- Nem említette még a lányokat.*
_- Dávid Réka az Open osztályban egy futamban tudott végig menni. Ettől függetlenül ennek is örülök. Réka elsősorban a tavi versenyeket favorizálja, ráadásul neki is ez volt az első versenye külföldön. Bódi Fruzsina egy kategóriával feljebb, az olimpiai osztályban indult. Az ő szerepése sajnos csalódás volt. Egy futamot sem tudott befejezni, tőle többet vártam. Az erős szél nagyon megnehezítette a dolgát, ráadásul mentálisan sem volt a topon._

*- Összességében tehát?…*
_- A versenyzőim tudják, hogy kitől mit vártam el, és ez alapján akik alulteljesítettek, most csöndben vannak._

*- Mennyire volt zökkenőmentes a felkészülés?*
_- Az utánpótláskorú fiatalok versenyeztetésével a legnagyobb gond a suli. Nem tolerálják, hogy a gyerekek sokáig vannak távol az iskolapadtól. Emiatt csak kéthavonta tudunk egy-egy hétre olyan helyre kiutazni, ahol megfelelő körülmények között tudunk készülni, edzőtáborozni. A legnagyobb baj az, hogy kevés az erre fordítható összeg, de azért megtesszük amit lehet._

*- Az EB-n sikeresen szereplő országokhoz képest mi a legnagyobb hátrányunk?*
_- A legnagyobb hátrányunk? Az, hogy nincs tengerünk! Így télen nem tudunk, csak külföldön edzeni. Ettől függetlenül azért büszkék lehetünk arra, hogy a tengerrel nem rendelkező országok közül mi vagyunk az egyetlen, akik az elmúlt olimpiákon kvótát tudtuk szerezni két osztályban is._

*Ízelítőnek egy kis videó a versenyről, amelyben az ötödik nap eseményeit foglalták össze a szervezők.*


<IFRAME height=294 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZyIdklLibo8" frameBorder=0 width=480 allowfullscreen></IFRAME>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 5)

*Kiss László és Szabó József a vizes sportok hírességei között*
2011. 11. 05.​ 


 

*Kiss László az edzők, Szabó József pedig az úszók kategóriájában bekerült a vizes sportok nagyjait tömörítő Hírességek Csarnokába.*​ 

A választási bizottság levélben tájékoztatta döntéséről a Magyar Úszó Szövetséget.
A floridai Ft. Lauderdale-i székhelyű International Swimming Hall of Fame-ben sorra kerülő beiktatási ceremóniát a tervek szerint májusban rendezik.​ 
*"Nagy megtiszteltetés, hogy ilyen formán is elismerik a magyar edzők munkáját. Amikor megtudtam, hogy tagja leszek a Hall of Fame-nek, és megnéztem, kikkel együtt választottak be, tényleg nagyot dobbant a szívem"* - mondta Kiss László, többek között az olimpiai bajnok - és szintén a hírességek közé már korábban beválasztott - Egerszegi Krisztina, valamint Kovács Ágnes edzője, a válogatott jelenlegi szövetségi kapitánya.
Kiss, illetve a 200 méter mellen olimpiai (1988), világ- (1986) és Európa-bajnok (1987) Szabóval összesen 32 magyar tagja - úszó, vízilabdázó, edző és szakvezető - lesz a Hírességek Csarnokának.​ 

*A magyar tagok:*​ 
*Bárány István (úszó), Csík Ferenc (úszó), Darnyi Tamás (úszó), Donáth Leó (szakvezető), Egerszegi Krisztina (úszó), Faragó Tamás (vízilabdázó), Gyarmati Andrea (úszó), Gyarmati Dezső (vízilabdázó), Gyenge Valéria (úszó), Hajós Alfréd (úszó), Halassy Olivér (vízilabdázó), Halmay Zoltán (úszó), Homonnai Márton (vízilabdázó), Hunyadfi István (edző), Kárpáti György (vízilabdázó), Komjádi Béla (szakvezető), Lemhényi Dezső (vízilabdázó/edző/szakvezető), Markovits Kálmán (vízilabdázó), Mayer Mihály (vízilabdázó), Németh János (vízilabdázó), Novák Éva (úszó), Novák Ilona (úszó), Rajki Béla (szakvezető), Rózsa Norbert (úszó), Sárosi Imre (edző), Széchy Tamás (edző), Székely Éva (úszó), id. Szívós István (vízilabdázó), ifj. Szívós István (vízilabdázó), Szőke Katalin (úszó), beiktatásra vár: Kiss László (edző), Szabó József (úszó)*​ 


*London 2012 - Vajda Attila elkezdte a felkészülést*​


*



*​ 

*Bár a 2011-es versenyszezon csak néhány hete ért véget a szingapúri maratoni vb-vel, Vajda Attila, az EDF Démász-Szeged VE olimpiai és kétszeres világbajnok kenusa csütörtökön hivatalosan is elkezdte a felkészülést a 2012-es londoni olimpiára.*​ 

*"Mostantól csak London és az ötkarikás játékok lebegnek a szemem előtt. A harmadik olimpiámra készülök, így már több dolog is rutinszerűen zajlik majd az előttünk álló időszakban. Tudom, hogy sok mindent félre kell tennem ahhoz, hogy ismét sikeres legyek, éppen ezért is várom már az edzőtáborokat. A télen Tatán töltünk majd el egy kéthetes időszakot, majd 2012-ben Portugáliában egy kétszer négyhetes edzőtáborban veszek részt edzőmmel, Vécsi Viktorral" -* mondta sajtótájékoztatóján Peking egyetlen egyéni magyar aranyérmese.​ 
Kiderült az is, hogy a kajak-kenu szövetség szerdán jóváhagyta a válogatási időpontokat: május közepén, Szegeden rendezik az első olimpiai válogatót, majd a duisburgi Világkupán és a júniusi, újabb szegedi válogatón alakul ki a londoni csapat összetétele. A júliusi, zágrábi Európa-bajnokságra már szinte a végleges ötkarikás csapat utazhat majd.​ 

*"Attilának annyiban könnyebb a helyzete, mint néhány társának, hogy olimpiai címvédőként ha megnyeri az első válogatót, akkor már biztosan ő képviseli hazánkat C-1 1000 méteren. - mondta Petrovics Kálmán klubigazgató, korábbi világbajnok. - Vécsi Viktor csapatában Attila három másik kenussal, Fürdök Gáborral, Horváth Gáborral és Makai Tiborral dolgozik majd Szegeden, ehhez egyesületünk minden szakmai segítséget megad. Az EDF Démász-Szeged VE a harmadik olimpiára készülhet úgy, hogy aranyesélyes versenyző képviselheti, és vállaltuk, hogy szállítjuk is a tőlünk elvárható eredményeket"* - tette hozzá.​ 

*Vécsi Viktor, Vajda trénere elmondta: már körvonalazódik a nyárig tartó edzésterv, amelybe sok újdonságot nem csempésznek, a már kitaposott úton haladnak majd végig.*​


*"Persze lesz idő egy kis pihenésre is, de a július 27-én rajtoló ötkarikás játékokig most már folyamatos munkát végzünk"* - fogalmazott a szakember.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 6)

*Cseh László kilenc érme az egyetemi úszóbajnokságon*
2011. 11. 06. 17.00

 <RIGHT> 



*


Minden idők egyik legszínvonalasabb egyetemi-főiskolai úszóbajnoksága zajlott vasárnap a Komjádi uszodában, minthogy válogatott versenyzők sora vállalta a fellépést az általuk látogatott felsőoktatási intézmények csapataiban, Cseh László például kilenc érmet gyűjtött.
*​*
*

A szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a Budapesti Műszaki Egyetem sztárja mellett *Gyurta Dániel* (Budapesti Kommunikációs Főiskola), *Biczó Bence* (Pécsi Tudományegyetem), *Risztov Éva* (Debreceni Tudományegyetem), *Takács Krisztián* (Dunaújvárosi Főiskola), valamint a közelmúlt válogatottjai közül *Bodor Richárd* és *Financsek Gábor* (szintén pécsi színekben) indult, továbbá az épekkel egy medencében vállalta a versenyzést *a paralimpiai bajnok Sors Tamás.
*​*
*
A házigazdákat, azaz a rendező Budapesti Műszaki Egyetemet képviselő és a nyári Universiadén triplázó *Cseh László valamennyi, a programban szereplő számban elindult, így összesen kilenc éremmel zárta a viadalt (öt arany, valamint két-két ezüst és bronzérem). *Cseht az egyéni számok közül 50 gyorson előzte meg Takács Krisztián, 100 mellen pedig Gyurta Dániel, 100 pillangón ugyanakkor acélos csatában sikerült legyőznie Biczó Bencét (emellett nyert még 100 gyorson, 100 háton és 200 vegyesen is). 

*"Na most nagyjából úgy kivagyok, mint egy keményebb edzés végén" - összegzett lihegve Cseh a versenyt követően. Ami az aktuális felkészülést illeti, a most véget ért edzőtábor szerinte kifejezetten jól sikerült, "úgy gondolom, a lehető legjobb úton haladunk." 
*​*
*
Ugyanezt mondta *Gyurta Dániel*, aki egy háromhetes hódmezővásárhelyi "keménykedést" követően elégedett volt 1:02.79-es idejével, mint mondta, *"(Széles) Sanyi bá szépen meghajtott, kisebb lábsérülés is hátráltatott néhány napig, ennek ellenére minden úgy alakul, ahogy terveztük, azaz nagyon jól állunk."
*​*
*Érdekesség, hogy a *4x100 méteres vegyesváltóban* a pécsi egyetem B-csapata diadalmaskodott úgy, hogy pillangóban náluk úszott *Sors Tamás - Biczó az A-csapatba került* -, megelőzve a *Csehvel* felálló BME-kvartettet.


*A hölgyeknél Risztov Éva igazán kitett magáért: hat egyéni számban győzött, így az aranyérmek tekintetében ő lett a bajnokság legeredményesebbje. **"Már nem gondolok a nyáron történtekre, előre tekintek, és továbbra is készülök a hosszútávúszó-versenyekre, illetve a hosszabb medencés számokra."
*​*
**A viadalt záró speciális számban - 10x50 méteres gyorsúszás - a Budapesti Corvinus Egyetem "megaváltója" győzött a pécsiek és a BME előtt.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 8)

*Uszonyos és búvárúszó érmek Csehországból*








*Jól szerepeltek a magyar versenyzők a csehországi Némo Trophyn. A Zlinben megrendezett nemzetközi uszonyos és búvárúszó versenyen a Világjátékok-bronzérmes, és világbajnok Kanyó Dénes megnyerte a búvárúszók 200-as és 400-as számát is, majd a 100 méteres felszíni úszásban is győzött.*

* A felnőttek között Debreczeni Hajnalka is három aranyérmet nyert: a 200 méter után 400-on és 800-on sem talált legyőzőre.*

* Kitettek magukért a fiatalok is. Serdülő, és junior korosztályban több magyar siker is született.*


*Eredmények
serdülők: 
Grúber Kornél
*​*
*
*Első helyek: 100 m, 200m, 400 m felszíni úszás
juniorok 
Szovics Kata
*​*
*
*Első helyek: 1.100 m, 200 m és 800 m felszíni úszás, 3. 50 m búvárúszás
Ladányi Réka
*​*
*
*Első helyek: 50 m és 100 m gyors
Kosara Géza 
*​*
*
*Első helyek: 800 m, 1500 m, felszíni úszás 3. 200 m felszíni úszás
*​*
*
*felnőttek: 
Debreczeni Hajnalka 
*​*
*
*Első helyek: 200 m, 400 m, 800 m búvárúszás
Kanyó Dénes 
*​*
**Első helyek: 200 m, 400 m búvárúszás, 100 m felszíni úszás
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 9)

*Tíz magyar úszó az Egyesült Államok-Európa viadalon*
2011. 11. 09. 00.46

 <RIGHT> 



*


Tíz magyar úszó vehet részt az Egyesült Államok-Európa válogatott összecsapáson, melyet december közepén Atlantában rendeznek.
*​*
*

Kiss László szövetségi kapitány keddi tájékoztatása szerint az amerikai szervezők a korábban meghívott *Gyurta Dániel, Cseh László, Kis Gergő, Takács Krisztián, Jakabos Zsuzsanna, Kapás Boglárka, Verrasztó Evelyn után Verrasztó Dávidot, Biczó Bencét és Bernek Pétert *is meghívták az Európa legjobbjait felvonultató, összesen 44 fős csapatba, melynek így közel egynegyedét a magyarok teszik ki.

*A szakvezető elmondta, a versenyzők közvetlenül a december 11-én záruló szczecini rövidpályás Európa-bajnokság helyszínéről utaznak majd az Egyesült Államokba, s négy edző is elkíséri őket.
*​*
*
A versenyt 25 méteres medencében rendezik *december 16-án és 17-én. *Futamonként az első három helyezett pontot kap - 5-öt, 3-at, illetve 1-et -, a váltókban pedig a győztes 7-tel gazdagodik, a vesztes pont nélkül marad. Egy úszó legfeljebb hat számban indulhat.​
*A 105 ezer dollár összdíjazású viadal szervezői a résztvevők minden költségét állják.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 17)

*Huszonkét magyar úszó a rövidpályás Európa-bajnokságon*





*


Huszonkét magyar úszó állhat rajthoz a december 8. és 11. között esedékes rövidpályás Európa-bajnokságon, amelynek a lengyelországi Szczecin ad otthont.
*​*
*

A 13 férfi és kilenc női versenyző alkotta válogatott névsorára, amelyet Kiss László szövetségi kapitány terjesztett elő, a sportági szövetség (MÚSZ) elnöksége szerdai ülésén mondott igent. 
A gárdából a legeredményesebbek közül az Egyesült Államokban tanuló korábbi világbajnoknő, Hosszú Katinka, továbbá az Eb-aranyérmes Mutina Ágnes hiányzik. 
Indul ugyanakkor a vb- és Eb-aranyérmes Gyurta Dániel fő száma, a 200 m mell mellett 100-on is, a vegyesúszás világ- és Európa-bajnoka, Cseh László pedig a csapat legelfoglaltabbja címet már most kiérdemelte, amennyiben hat egyéni számban is startol. A nőknél a legsűrűbb programja Jakabos Zsuzsannának és Verrasztó Evelynnek lesz: előbbi öt, utóbbi négy számban próbál szerencsét.


*Az Eb-csapat:
*​*
**férfiak:
Bernek Péter, Biczó Bence, Bohus Richárd, Cseh László, Financsek Gábor, Gyurta Dániel, Gyurta Gergely, Kis Gergő, Kozma Dominik, Molnár Ákos, Pulai Bence, Takács Krisztián, Verrasztó Dávid 
*​*
*
*nők:
Ferenczi Fanni, György Réka, Jakabos Zsuzsanna, Joó Sára, Risztov Éva, Szilágyi Liliána, Sztankovics Anna, Tompa Orsolya, Verrasztó Evelyn
*​*
*

*Tizenhét fős női vízilabda-válogatott készül a januári Eb-re*





*


Tizenhét játékossal vág neki az Európa-bajnoki felkészülésnek Merész András, a női vízilabda-válogatott szövetségi kapitánya.
*​*
*

Török László, a szövetség sajtófőnöke kedden arról tájékoztatta az MTI-t, hogy a keretben helyet kapott az idei világbajnokságon részt vett tizenhárom pólós - *Kasó Orsolya, Gangl Edina, Drávucz Rita, Bujka Barbara, Czigány Dóra, Szücs Gabriella, Menczinger Kata, Takács Orsolya, Illés Anna, Keszthelyi Rita, Antal Dóra, Tóth Ildikó, Poszkoli Rita* -, továbbá négy ifjú játékos: *Bolonyai Flóra és Somhegyi Noémi, *egyformán a vb-ezüstérmes junior-válogatott tagja, valamint az elmúlt hét végén Magyar Kupa-győztessé avanzsált BVSC-ből *Csabai Dóra és Kisteleki Hanna*.
Kimaradt ugyanakkor - szakmai, egészségi, családi okokból - olyan rutinos, korábban meghatározó játékos is, mint *Pelle Anikó, Valkay Ágnes és Kisteleki Dóra.
*​*
**A kerettagok december 5-én találkoznak és négy napon át *


*Szentesen edzőtáboroznak, majd a nemzeti csapat tizennégy játékossal Montrealba utazik a Kanada Kupára, ahol Kanada, Kína, Ausztrália, Spanyolország és Hollandia együttese lesz az ellenfél.* 

A Merész-csapat, amely még december 23-án is tart gyakorlást, az ünnepek után, 27-én Hollandiába utazik, ahol a vendéglátókkal négynapos közös edzőtáborozáson vesz részt, míg a januárt görögországi tornával kezdi, itt a házigazdák legjobbjain kívül az olaszokkal és az oroszokkal is megküzd. ​
*A nemzeti együttes január 16-án indul a hollandiai Eindhovenbe, az Európa-bajnokságra, ahol - az első ötbe kerüléssel - kivívhatja a jogot a londoni olimpiára selejtező tornán való részvételre.
*​*
*



*Dr. Baráth Etele: Koncentrálni kell erőinket!*







*A Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetségben a szegedi világbajnokság után több mint 2 hónapig zajlott az egyeztetés a gyorsasági szakág képviselőivel. A válogatott teljesítményének elemzése után a szövetség felső vezetése úgy döntött, hogy sportszakmai változásokra van szükség, melyeknek segítségével koncentráltabb lehet a felkészülés a londoni olimpiára. **A gyorsasági szakág idei teljesítménye alapján milyen következtetések sikerült levonni az egyeztetések során?* 

A legnagyobb erény, hogy sikerült a csúcson maradnunk, hiába fejlődik hihetetlen ütemben a sportág nemzetközi szinten, ettől függetlenül az idei világbajnokságon is megnyertük a nemzetek közti pontversenyt. Ez különösen azért nagy eredmény, mert mindenki látja, hogy a magyar sport eredményessége évről-évre zsugorodik. 14 olimpiai kvótát gyűjtöttünk a megszerezhető 18-ból a kvalifikációs világbajnokságon, ami elfogadható eredmény, de nem szabad elhallgatnunk, hogy értek bennünket csalódások is. Ami az olimpiai pontok számát illeti, vagy, hogy a kenusok összesen 1 kvótát hoztak a megszerezhető négyből az nem elfogadható. Szeptemberben és októberben komoly műhelymunka folyt a szövetségben, széleskörű egyeztetés zajlott a gyorsasági szakág képviselőivel, edzőkkel, versenyzőkkel, sportvezetőkkel, ezek alapján súlyos megállapításokat tettünk. 

*A legnagyobb baj, hogy csökkent az elvárási szint, a versenyzők és az edzők visszaléptek a saját magukkal szemben támasztott követelmények tekintetében. *

*Korábban elképzelhetetlen volt, hogy valaki úgy kezdjen el egy felkészülést például férfi kajakban, csapathajókban magát, vagy a versenyzőjét ne a dobogóra várja, készítse, hanem a legjobb 6 közé, vagy éppen csak a döntőbe.*

*Ez a hozzáállás számomra elfogadhatatlan. *

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 20)

*Bossányi Zsolt újra átkel az Atlanti-óceánon*​ 

*Tavalyi sikeres próbálkozását követően ismét nekivág az Atlanti-óceánnak Bossányi Zsolt, aki a világ egyik legjelentősebb vitorlásversenyének keretében igyekszik eljutni a Karib térségbe.*​ 
Családja tájékoztatása szerint a* The Atlantic Rally for Cruisers* elnevezésű megmérettetés vasárnap rajtol, a kanári-szigeteki Las Palmas kikötőjéből csaknem kétszáz hajó vág majd neki a háromhetes kalandnak.​ 
*A versenyzők 2900 mérföld megtétele után várhatóan december 10-e környékén érkeznek meg St. Lucia partjaihoz.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 24)

*Gyurta: "Jövőre az aranyért úszom!"*








*"Korán kitűzött célom lett, hogy egyszer elnyerjem az Év Legjobb Sportolója díjat. Szerencsére nem kellett sokáig várnom rá, hiszen 2009-ben a Sportcsillagok Gálaestjén győztesként válhattam a magyar sporttörténelem részévé" – említette Gyurta Dániel világ és Európa-bajnok úszónk, aki hozzátette, az idén is esélyesnek tartja magát.*


*Ám nem csak a rendezvényről nyilatkozott, hanem elmondta azt is: jövőre, a londoni olimpián a konkrétan az aranyéremért úszik majd!
*​*
*​*Gyárfás: "Nálam egyértelműen Gyurta Dániel a győztesek győztese!"
2011. 11. 24. 00.41

 <RIGHT> 


Gyárfás Tamás, a Magyar úszószövetség elnöke nyilatkozott ekképp, nem titkolva, sportági vezetőként elfogult versenyzőivel.

Szerinte akiket a Sportcsillagok Gálaestjén a színpadra kérnek, azok már mind győztesek.

 „Az igazat megvallva, valójában nem lehet különbséget tenni világbajnok és világbajnok között. Aki ezen az estén szerepel, azt a maga sportágában a legek között tartják számon.”

​
​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 29)

*Tíz magyar úszik Európa színeiben Atlantában*





*


A legkiválóbb magyar úszók közül hét férfi és három női versenyző erősíti majd Európa válogatottját az Egyesült Államok legjobbjai elleni, december 16-17-i atlantai viadalon - mondta el a hétfői "létszámellenőrzést" követően Kiss László szövetségi kapitány.


*A piros-fehér-zöld színeket képviselők elitosztaga 11 fős is lehetett volna, ha az ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok Kapás Boglárka nem sérül meg. 
"A bordarepedés a múlté, Bogi már edz, de a tengerentúli csúcseseményen nem lehet ott, hiszen nem tudott rendesen felkészülni, miként az Atlantát megelőző lengyelországi rövidpályás Európa-bajnokságot is ki kell hagynia" - ismertette a jelenlegi helyzetet a szakvezető, hozzátéve, hogy a kontinensválogatott negyedét alkotja a magyar csapat.
Az Egyesült Államok-Európa "vizes" összecsapáson mind a tíz magyar egyformán két egyéni számban indul, illetve lehet, hogy Cseh László a két vegyes mellett 100 m pillangóra is rajtjogot kap az amerikai szervezőktől. ​
*Az "euroválogatott" magyarok versenyprogramja:
*​*
*
*december 16., péntek:
*
*400 m női vegyes: Hosszú Katinka, Jakabos Zsuzsanna
400 m férfi vegyes: Cseh László, Verrasztó Dávid
100 m férfi gyors: Takács Krisztián
200 m férfi hát: Bernek Péter
200 m férfi mell: Gyurta Dániel
100 m férfi pillangó: Biczó Bence (esetleg Cseh László is)
400 m női gyors: Verrasztó Evelyn
400 m férfi gyors: Kis Gergő
*​*
*

*december 17., szombat:
*
*800 m férfi gyors: Kis Gergő
100 m férfi hát: Bernek Péter
100 m férfi mell: Gyurta Dániel
200 m női pillangó: Jakabos Zsuzsanna
200 m férfi pillangó: Biczó Bence
50 m férfi gyors: Takács Krisztián
200 m női vegyes: Hosszú Katinka, Verrasztó Evelyn
200 m férfi vegyes: Cseh László, Verrasztó Dávid
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 5)

*Risztov Éva kihagyja a rövidpályás Eb-t*


<RIGHT> 






*Sérülése miatt nem indul az úszók szczecini rövidpályás Európa-bajnokságán Risztov Éva, a Debreceni Sportcentrum-Sportiskola klasszisa.*


A hajdúsági klub pénteki tájékoztatása szerint Risztovnak vizesedés miatt hátfájdalmai vannak, ezért volt kénytelen lemondani a szereplést a lengyelországi Eb-n. 
A versenyző edzője, Garádi Géza elmondta: Risztov Éva a válogatott jövő év elején esedékes, a nyári, londoni olimpia jegyében zajló floridai edzőtáborára mindenképpen egészségesen szeretne utazni, ezért nem kockáztathatták meg a szczecini részvételt. Márpedig a fő cél az úszó számára mindenképpen az, hogy induljon a 2012-es nyári játékokon, ezért - az edző megfogalmazásában - "a hosszútávú elképzeléseket nem áldozhatták fel a rövidtávú sikerek oltárán". Risztov amúgy folyamatos kezelést kap, és mellette még, amennyire fájdalmai engedik, tréningezik is.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 8)

*Rövidpályás úszó Eb - Negyven ország nevezett*​ 



 

*A LEN, az Európai Úszó Liga 51 tagországa közül 40 nevezte sportolóit az idei rövidpályás Európa-bajnokságra, amelynek csütörtöktől vasárnapig a lengyelországi Szczecin ad otthont. Magyarországot 21 versenyző képviseli a 25 méteres medencében zajló kontinentális viadalon.*​ 
Az Eb honlapjának beszámolója szerint fél ezresnél is nagyobb sportolói mezőny várja a négynapos esemény rajtját a lengyel város tavaly novemberben átadott, 10 pályás uszodájában, ahol az esélyeket taglaló írás szerint *aranyvárományosként ugrik vízbe a magyarok közül* *Cseh László, Biczó Bence, Gyurta Dániel, Kis Gergő, illetve Verrasztó Evelyn és Jakabos Zsuzsanna is.*​ 
Az 1991-es első - a németországi Gelsenkirchenben rendezett - Európa-bajnokság után a mostani a 15. a sorban, amelyet rövidpályán bonyolítanak le. 2007-ben Debrecen volt a házigazda, Lengyelország most először ad otthont ilyen rangos sportági viadalnak. A legtöbben - 45-en - a vendéglátók reprezentánsaként indulnak, s "dobogós" még Oroszország (39) és Olaszország (38) is. Utóbbi két nemzet képviselői gyaníthatóan az éremgyűjtésben is élenjárók lesznek, mellettük elsősorban a németek és a hollandok kiemelkedő szereplése várható.​ 
*Az erkölcsi elismerésen túl az anyagiak miatt is érdemes jól úszni, hiszen a LEN 35 ezer euróval dotálja az Eb legeredményesebbjeit: az abszolút legjobb női és férfi úszó egyformán 5 ezer eurót kap, a másodikok 3, a harmadikok 2 ezerre számíthatnak, míg a 4-7. pozícióban zárók "fejpénze" 1500 euró. Ez utóbbi summa illeti meg mindkét nemnél az "év újonca" titulust kiérdemlőt is.*​ 

*ARC-verseny - Magyar második hely a katamaránok között*​ 
*A Bossányi Zsolt és csapata a One Dreammel a második helyen futott be kategóriájában a világ legnépszerűbb Atlanti-óceánt átszelő vitorlásversenyén, az Atlantic Rally for Cruisers (ARC) elnevezésű viadalon, ezzel komoly sikert ért el, mivel először állt rajthoz magyar egység katamaránnal és máris a közvetlen élmezőnyben végzett.*​ 
A magyar alakulat az abszolút értékelésben jelenleg a 17. helyen áll, de pozíciója még változhat az elkövetkező két napban - tájékoztatta az MTI-t szerdán reggel ifj. Bossányi Zsolt.
A másodikként célba ért hajó - egy Lagoon 440-es katamarán - korántsem tekinthető versenyvitorlásnak, úgynevezett charter hajó, tíz fő befogadására alkalmas, a vendégek igényeinek kiszolgálására kifejlesztett nyaralóhajó.
A 220 vitorlást számláló mezőny november 20-án a Kanári-szigeteki Las Palmas kikötőjéből indult el, hogy 2900 tengeri mérföld megtétele után elérje a Kis-Antillákon lévő Saint Lucia szigetét. A távot a magyarok 15 nap és 23 óra alatt teljesítették.
A csapatnak az út során több problémával kellett megküzdenie. A viharos időjárás miatt két alkalommal elszakadt a vitorla, ezt kellett összevarrni, valamint fél távnál egy, a hajó hátulján keletkezett kisebb léket kellett megjavítani. Támogatók és szponzorok hiányában a magyar legénységnek nem volt tartalék felszerelése, (vitorlák, korlátlan használatú kommunikációs eszközök), amely a mezőny jelentős részének rendelkezésére ált, ezért is különösen értékes a második hely.
Ezt megelőzően legutóbb, 2003-ban Fa Nándor és Láng Róbert irányítása mellett született kimagasló magyar siker ezen a versenyen. Az akkori tízfős alakulat egy komolyabb hajóval az abszolút értékelésben szerezte meg a harmadik helyet.​ 
*A most második helyezett magyar csapat tagjai: Bossányi Zsolt, a One Dream kapitánya, továbbá Nagy Zoltán, Tarnai Bernadett, Kerékgyártó Béla, Szabó Norbert.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 10)

*Rövidpályás úszó Eb - Cseh László Európa bajnok!*​ 




 

*A lengyelországi Szczecinben zajló rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokság csütörtöki nyitónapjának eredményei:*​ 
*Eredmények (a viadal honlapja alapján):*​ 
*férfiak:*
*400 m gyors, Európa-bajnok:*
*---------------------------*
*Paul Biedermann (Németország) 3:38.65 p*
*2. Mad Glaesner (Dánia) 3:39.30*
*3. Pawel Korzeniowski (Lengyelország) 3:40.54*​ 
*200 m hát, Európa-bajnok:*
*-------------------------*
*Radoslaw Kawecki (Lengyelország) 1:49.15 p*
*2. Aschwin Wildeboer Faber (Spanyolország) 1:50.63*
_*3.* BERNEK PÉTER 1:51.21 - országos csúcs_​ 
*200 m vegyes, Európa-bajnok:*
*----------------------------*
*CSEH LÁSZLÓ 1:53.43 pkiss*
*2. Markus Rogan (Ausztria) 1:53.63*
*3. Gal Nevo (Izrael) 1:54.87*​ 
*50 m gyors, Európa-bajnok:*
*--------------------------*
*Konrad Czerniak (Lengyelország) 20.88 mp*
*2. Szergej Fesikov (Oroszország) 20.95*
*3. Marco Orsi (Olaszország) 21.01*
*...6.* _TAKÁCS KRISZTIÁN 21.54_​ 
*...8.*
_KOZMA DOMINIK 21.68 _​ 

*4x50 vegyesváltó, Európa-bajnok:*​ 
*--------------------------------*
*Olaszország 1:33.18 p*
*2. Oroszország 1:33.86*​ 
*3. Németország 1:34.41*​ 

*nők:*​ 
*200 m vegyes, Európa-bajnok:*
*----------------------------*
*Mireia Belmonte Garcia (Spanyolország) 2:07.06 p*
_*2.* VERRASZTÓ EVELYN 2:08.28kiss_​ 
*3. Hannah Miley (Nagy-Britannia) 2:08.34*​ 

*200 m pillangó, Európa-bajnok:*​ 
*------------------------------*
*Mireia Belmonte Garcia (Spanyolország) 2:03.37 p*
*2. Jemma Lowe (Nagy-Britannia) 2:04.04*
*3. Jessica Dickson (Nagy-Britannia) 2:04.80*​ 
_*...5.* JAKABOS ZSUZSANNA 2:05.11_​ 

*50 m mell, Európa-bajnok:*​ 
*-------------------------*
*Valentyina Artyemjeva (Oroszország) 30.06 mp*
*2. Dorothea Brandt (Németország) 30.17*​ 
*3. Darija Dejeva (Oroszország) 30.63*​ 




*Rövidpályás úszó Eb - Eredmények*​ 



*<RIGHT>*


 



*A lengyelországi Szczecinben zajló rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokság pénteki napjának dobogósai:*​ 


*Eredmények (a viadal honlapja alapján):*​ 


*férfiak:*​ 
*400 m vegyes, Európa-bajnok:*
*----------------------------*
*CSEH LÁSZLÓ 4:01.68 pkiss*
*2. VERRASZTÓ DÁVID 4:03.03*​ 
*3. Gal Nevo (Izrael) 4:04.49*​ 

*100 m mell, Európa-bajnok:*​ 
*----------------------------*
*Alexander Dale Oen (Norvégia) 57.05 mp*
*2. Damir Dugonjic (Szlovénia) 57.29*
*3. Fabio Scozzoli (Olaszország) 57.30*
_*...5.* GYURTA DÁNIEL 57.56_​ 
_*...9.* FINANCSEK GÁBOR 59.07_​ 

*100 m pillangó, Európa-bajnok:*​ 
*----------------------------*
*Konrad Czerniak (Lengyelország) 49.62 mp*
*2. Jevgenyij Korotyiskin (Oroszország) 49.88*​ 
*3. Francois Heersbrandt (Belgium) 50.44*​ 

*50 m hát, Európa-bajnok:*​ 
*----------------------------*
*Aschwin Wildeboer Faber (Spanyolország) 23.43 mp*
*2. Flori Lang (Svájc) 23.57 *​ 
*3. Pavel Szankovics (Fehéroroszország) 23.64*​ 


*nők:*​ 
*800 m gyors, Európa-bajnok:*
*----------------------------*
*Lotte Friis (Dánia) 8:07.53 p*
*2. Erika Villaecija Garcia (Spanyolország) 8:12.23*​ 
*3. Melanie Costa Schmid (Spanyolország) 8:16.28*​ 

*200 m mell, Európa-bajnok:*​ 
*----------------------------*
*Rikke Möller Pedersen (Dánia) 2:19.55 p*
*2. Anasztaszja Csaun (Oroszország) 2:20.84*​ 
*3. Fanny Lecluyse (Belgium) 2:21.14*​ 
*100 m gyors, Európa-bajnok:*​ 
*----------------------------*
*Britta Steffen (Németország) 51.94 mp*
*2. Jeanette Ottesen (Dánia) 52.05*​ 
*3. Amy Smith (Nagy-Britannia) 52.77 *​ 

*100 m hát, Európa-bajnok:*​ 
*----------------------------*
*Darina Zevina (Ukrajna) 56.96 mp*
*2. Anasztaszja Zujeva (Oroszország) 57.12*​ 
*3. Mie Oe Nielsen (Dánia) 57.57*​ 

*50 m pillangó, Európa-bajnok:*​ 
*----------------------------*
*Jeanette Ottesen (Dánia) 24.92 mp*
*2. Triin Aljand (Észtország) 25.51*​ 
*3. Szvetlana Hahalova (Fehéroroszország) 25.96*​ 

*4x50 m gyorsváltó, Európa-bajnok:*​ 
*----------------------------*
*Németország (Britta Steffen, Dorothea Brandt, Paulina Schmiedel, Daniela Schreiber) 1:37.29 p*
*2. Dánia 1:37.63*​ 
*3. Olaszország 1:38.12*​ 


*Kovács László: "Az F1 pályafutásom csúcsa lenne!"*​





 

*Ahogy az aszfalton, úgy a vízen is a Formula 1 jelenti a csúcsot. Éppen ezért hatalmas megtiszteltetés érte a többszörös Európa-bajnoki és F-2-es világbajnoki dobogós és helyezett gyorsasági motorcsónak versenyzőt, amikor a 2010-es szezon F-1-es világbajnok gárdája szerződést ajánlott számára a jövő évre. A Mad Croc F-1 Team január végéig vár a magyar versenyző válaszára. *​ 

Kovács László elárulta, jelenleg anyagi okai vannak annak, hogy nem tudta aláírni a 2012-re szóló szerződést, ám ha összeállna a szponzori köre, a szakág csúcskategóriájának térképére újra felkerülhetne Magyarország.
Valamennyi sportágban nagy szó, ha egy magyar sportoló a teljesítményével kivívja a nemzetközi élmezőny elismerését. Az pedig a lehető legnagyobb dicsőség, ha valakit a sportág legjobbjai közé hív versenyzőnek az egyik élcsapat. Nos, a hazai gyorsasági motorcsónak versenyzés legjobbját, a többszörös Európa-bajnoki és világbajnoki dobogóst illetve helyezettet, Kovács Lászlót a szakág csúcskategóriájában, az F-1-ben 2010-ben csapatvilágbajnoki címet szerző Mad Croc F-1 Team szeretné leszerződtetni a jövő évi szezonra. A magyar versenyző idén valamennyi F-2-es világbajnoki futamot pontszerzőként zárt, míg az összetettben a 11. helyen végzett úgy, hogy nem is tudott technikai gondok miatt valamennyi futamon rajthoz állni.​ 
*„Nemrég keresett meg a tavaly az F-1-ben majd mindent megnyerő gárda, hogy jövőre náluk versenyezzek. Életem álma valósulna meg ezzel a szerződéssel, amire egész pályafutásom alatt vártam. Azonban tudni kell, hogy a technikai sportokban, főleg a csúcskategóriákban nem osztogatják ingyen a versenyzői helyeket, nem elég az, ha valaki eredményes és tehetséges sportoló. Ahhoz, hogy az F-1-ben indulni tudjak, versenyenként megközelítőleg 10-11 ezer eurót kell fizetnem. A Mad Croc F-1 Team január végéig vár rám, addig kell az anyagi hátteret a szponzorok segítségével előteremtenem”* – árulta el a 46 éves versenyző.
Jelenleg minden idejét a tárgyalások kötik le, hisz a szerződésének létrejöttével Magyarország ismét felkerülne a gyorsasági motorversenyzés csúcskategóriájának térképére. Az F-1-es szereplés esetén a tavalyi hajójának felújított változatával az F-4 2009-es világbajnoka indulna az F-2-es világbajnokság futamain. Ha az anyagi okok miatt nem sikerül a nagy álom, a Mad Croc F-1 Team-hez való szerződés, akkor Kovács László képviselné hazánkat az F-2-es kategória világ- és Európa-
bajnokság futamain.​ 
*„Az F-2 nyolc vagy kilenc világbajnoki futama megközelítőleg 10-12 millió forintból kijön, és ebben az összegben már a jövő évre tervezett fejlesztések is benne vannak. Azonban én az utolsó pillanatig bizakodom, hogy sikerül valóra váltanom az álmom, és az F-1-ben indulhatok”* – fogalmazott Kovács László. ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 11)

*Rövidpályás úszó Eb - Cseh a harmadik napon harmadik aranyát szerezte*
2011. 12. 11. 04.37​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Cseh László harmadik elsősége is megszületett a lengyelországi Szczecinben zajló rövidpályás úszó Eb-n: a magyar klasszis 200 m pillangón győzött a 25 méteres medencében zajló kontinensviadal harmadik, szombati napján, ráadásul országos csúccsal. Jakabos Zsuzsanna 100 m vegyesen ezüst-, Takács Krisztián pedig 100 m gyorson bronzérmet szerzett.*​ 
A Kőbánya SC vezéralakja, aki Szczecinben már mind a 200, mind a 400 m vegyest megnyerte, a leghosszabb pillangós műfajban is ellenállhatatlannak bizonyult. Sokáig csak a harmadik pozícióban haladt ugyan, ám a hajrában már csupán az óra lehetett igazi ellenfele: nyert 1:50.87 perccel, jelentősen faragva korábbi magyar rekordján (1:51.55 p), amely 2007. december 15-e óta élt. Emellett nem mellékesen begyűjtötte saját 13. rövidpályás Eb-címét, amely egyszersmind a 30. ilyen aranya a magyar úszósportnak.
"Szerintem kimondhatom: ez egy nagyon nagy úszás volt... - mondta Cseh . - Eszméletlenül jól éreztem magam a vízben, tökéletesen kijött minden, az utolsó ötven is úgy sikerült, ahogy gyakoroltuk. És most már az is kiderült, hogy mi volt a gond az előző két nap. Egy számmal kisebb gatyát vettem fel a kelleténél, ezért éreztem úgy, hogy meghalt a lábam. Jó, nem esküszöm meg rá, de most így látom, mert ma nyoma sem volt a fáradtságnak a lábamban, pedig ha az első két napon így volt, akkor most is ennek kellett volna történnie. Boldog vagyok, holnap jöhet a kétszáz gyors - most már azt mondom, bármi megtörténhet, kegyetlenül fel vagyok pörögve!" A szám másik magyar finalistája, az ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok Biczó Bence a 6. lett 1:53.22-vel.
A nők 100 méteres vegyesúszásának döntőjében címvédőként szereplő, 200 m vegyesen csütörtökön ezüstérmes Verrasztó Evelyn és a 10 fős fináléba a legjobb elődöntős eredménnyel érkezett Jakabos Zsuzsanna közül ezúttal csak utóbbi, a 200 m pillangó és a 400 m vegyes tavalyi Európa-bajnoka tudott felállni a dobogóra. Jakabos a második lett 59.72 másodperccel, míg Verrasztónak be kellett érnie a negyedik hellyel (1:00.17 p).
"Reggel csak azért indultam száz pillangón, hogy az első huszonötön begyakoroljam, hogyan jöjjön ki a fal. Na most nem jött ki, sem akkor, sem most. Ez egy kicsit bánt, ennek ellenére nem lehetek elégedetlen, kifejezetten jól ment, és kissé meg is leptem magam is azzal, hogy sikerült érmet nyernem." - fogalmazott Jakabos.
A nap magyar bronzérme is meglett a folytatásban, mégpedig a klasszikus távon, 100 m gyorson, ahol is Takács Krisztián saját országos csúcsához (47.31) közeli produkcióval rukkolt ki, s 47.46 másodpercet repesztve érdemelte ki a jogot, hogy felálljon az eredményhirdetéskor a dobogó alsó fokára.
"Nagyon régóta készülök erre az áttörésre, és óriási lökést ad a folytatásra ez az érem. - nyilatkozott boldogan Takács. - A sok szerencsétlen véget ért szétúszás sokáig kísértett, de mára túltettem magam mindenen, ennek az eredménye a mostani helyezés. Az olimpián a kilencedik a legjobb helyezésem, amin jövőre mindenképp szeretnék javítani. De vannak titkosabb álmaim is..." A sprintszám másik magyarja, Kozma Dominik 47.68-cal a nyolcadik helyet szerezte meg. 
Az 1500 méteres férfi gyorsúszás úgynevezett gyors futamában, vagyis a nevezési idő alapján a legjobb tíz vetélkedésében a rövidpályán vb-bronzérmes Gyurta Gergely (14:48.53 p) elmaradt a várakozástól, és saját egyéni rekordjától is, így csak a 9. lett összesítésben. A betegeskedés miatt ezúttal nem tökéletesen felkészült Kis Gergő – aki ebben a számban 2007-ben, a 25 méteres medencében rendezett debreceni Eb-n második volt, idén nyáron, 50-es uszodában pedig bronzérmes a sanghaji vb-n - a teljes rangsorban a 14. lett (14:57.28), pedig országos csúcsával (14:29.58) Európa-bajnokká avanzsált volna. Érdekesség, hogy a másfél kilométeres versenyben végül is nem a gyors futam leggyorsabbja, a dán Mads Glaesner diadalmaskodott, hanem a délelőtti "lassúak" legjobbja, a lengyel Mateusz Sawriymowicz, aki így szokatlan módon "szárazon", a parton felöltözve ünnepelhette kontinensgyőzelmét...​ 
*Ami az elődöntőket illeti, Bernek Péter, a 200-as táv ifjúsági olimpiai bajnoka és szczecini bronzérmese 100 m háton, ha nem is könnyen, de továbbjutott: a 10. idő (52.42 mp) gazdájaként még éppen befért a vasárnapi döntő mezőnyének tagjai közé. *​ 
*A 100 m-es női pillangóúszásban próbálkozó Tompa Orsolya és Szilágyi Liliána viszont nem került be a legjobb tízbe: előbbi a 15. (59.11 mp), utóbbi pedig 19. (59.59) lett.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 11)

*Rövidpályás úszó Eb - Gyurta aranyérmes 200 m mellen*​ 

*Gyurta Dániel aranyérmet nyert 200 m mellen vasárnap a lengyelországi Szczecinben zajló rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokságon.*​ 
A 25 méteres medencében ebben a számban vb-második, s a vasárnapi sikerét megelőzően már háromszor is Európa-bajnoki címet szerző klasszis versenyző - aranyesélyeshez méltóan - gyakorlatilag rajt-cél győzelmet aratott 2:02.37 perces idővel.​

*Az ezen a távon normál medencében világ- és Európa-bajnok, olimpiai ezüstérmes Gyurtát senki sem tudta megszorítani, nagy fölénnyel végzett az élen. *​ 
Mögötte közvetlenül az orosz Vjacseszlav Szinkevics (2:03.61) csapott a célba, míg a harmadik helyen a brit Michael Jamieson (2:03.77) végzett.
*Ugyanennek a számnak a döntőjében Molnár Ákos személyében volt még egy magyar résztvevő: ő 2:07.72-vel nyolcadik lett.*​ 

*Rövidpályás úszó Eb - Verrasztó bronzérmes 200 m gyorson*​ 
*Verrasztó Evelyn bronzérmet nyert 200 m gyorson vasárnap a lengyelországi Szczecinben zajló rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokságon.*​ 
A magyar versenyző, aki 200 m vegyesen a nyitónapon Eb-ezüstig jutott, nagy hajrával harcolta ki újabb érmét: 50-nél hatodik, 100-nál, 150-nél, sőt még 175-nél is negyedik volt, de az utolsó hosszon a brit Rebecca Turnert megelőzte, s 1:54.55 perces idővel lett bronzérmes. 
*Tavaly a harmadik, egy évvel korábban pedig a második helyen végzett ebben a számban.*​ 
Győzött a német Silke Lippok (1:54.08), míg másodikként a spanyol Melanie Costa Schmid (1:54.31) zárt.


*Rövidpályás úszó Eb - Jakabos bronzérmes 400 m vegyesen*
​*Jakabos Zsuzsanna bronzérmet nyert 400 m vegyesen vasárnap a lengyelországi Szczecinben zajló rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokságon.*​ 
A pécsi versenyző címvédőként indult ebben a számban, és 4:27.86 perces országos csúccsal végzett a harmadik helyen. A pillangó után másodikként fordult, a 100 m hát megtétele után már első volt, mellen azonban visszacsúszott a negyedik helyre, így gyorson komoly hajrára volt szüksége ahhoz, hogy utóbb a dobogóra állhasson. *Ideje hat tizeddel volt jobb, mint a 4:28.46-os korábbi magyar rekord, melyet ugyancsak ő úszott 2009. december 13-án.*​ 
*Vasárnapi sikerével a második érmét gyűjtötte be a lengyelországi kontinensviadalon, szombaton ugyanis 100 m vegyesen második volt.*

*A 400 m vegyest a spanyol Mireia Belmonte Garcia (4:24.55) nyerte, másodikként pedig a brit Hannah Miley (4:26.06) végzett.*​​


----------



## Sch.E. (2011 December 11)

*Volvo Ocean Race 2011-12*

*Volvo Ocean Race 2011-12*

*A Volvo Ocean Race rendezvény a legnagyobb világ körüli jacht verseny, amely először 2001-2002-ben került megrendezésre a Volvo cég támogatásával.
*
A mostani évadnak a 10 állomása: *Alicante* (ESP)-*Fokváros* (RSA)-*Abu Dhabi* (UAE)-*Sanya* (CHN)-*Auckland* (NZL)-*Itajai * (BRA)-*Miami* (USA)-*Lisszabon* (POR)-*Lorient* (FRA)-*Galway* (IRL). Az útvonal a verseny előző verziójához képest nem sokat változott, pár helyszínt cseréltek csak le, illetve a befutó került át Írországba.
A hajók a már megszokott *70 lábasok*, némi finomításokkal és szigorításokkal a szabályokban. A súlyhatárt 14-14,5 tonna közé tették, a kíl bulbája maximum 7,4 tonna, ami 4,5 méter mélyen a víz alatt egy legalább 1900 kg-s uszonyon fog lógni. Mivel a verseny már nem csak a bőszeles rohanásokról fog szólni a déli óceánokon, több éles menetre számítanak. A nevezhető vitorlák számát a rendezőség a 24-ről 17-re csökkentette, ami még mindig soknak tűnik, bár a szakaszok számát eltekintve abszolút nem, hiszen egy szakaszra csak 1 nagyvitorlát, 3 orrvitorlát és 3 spinnakert vihetnek.
*A verseny november 5-én rajtolt Alicantéból és a 8 megálló után végül július elején fognak Galwaybe érkezni.*


Alicantéban volt tehát az első *In-port race*, azaz a kikötő közeli pályaverseny. 
Ezek a pályaversenyek viszonylag rövidek, *45-60 percesek* és csak 11 fő van a hajón a média felelőssel együtt. Természetesen a kikötői futamok is értékelésre kerülnek, de itt mindig csak a megvert hajók száma számít. Ezeket a futamokat élőben lehet követni 2 és 3 dimenziós közvetítéssel. (YouTube)


A versenyre ez alkalommal viszonylag kevés számú résztvevő érkezett, mindössze 6 egység, bár a legtöbbön igen komoly nevek szerepelnek, így biztosan nem lesz hiány izgalmakban. Az esélyesebbek közé sorolható a *Groupama*, a *Telefonica*, a *Puma* és a *Camper*, de akár meglepetést is okozhat a Sanya, vagy az *Abu Dhabi Ocean Racing*.


*A mai napon startolt a II. futam Fokvárosban.*


Adatok: Beliczay Márton, sailing.hu


<iframe src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/UpmnI11INHY" allowfullscreen="" frameborder="0" height="220" width="260"></iframe> <iframe width="260" height="220" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/m9vhtcQ7lW4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 13)

*Vitorlás vb - Nem kezdtek jól a magyarok*








*Nem kezdtek jól a Perth-ben zajló olimpiai kvalifikációs vitorlás világbajnokság e heti programjában érdekelt magyarok.*

A vb honlapja alapján két futam után a szörfös Gádorfalvi Áron a 32., a Laserban Berecz Zsombor úgy 31., hogy a mezőny fele - amelyben Bakóczy Róbert is érdekelt - még nem mutatkozott be. Csillaghajóban a Martin Viktor, Bezeréti Miklós páros három futam után az utolsó előtti, 40. helyen áll.
Vitorlázásban mindössze két olimpiai kvalifikációs versenyt rendeznek, az idei és a jövő évi világbajnokságot. A részvételi helyek 75 százalékát ebben az évben, a többit jövőre lehet megszerezni. 

*A perth-i vb-n férfi szörfben 28, Laserben 35, Csillaghajóban pedig 11 kvótát osztanak ki. *

*A múlt héten indult magyarok közül a szörfös Detre Diána jutott olimpiai indulási joghoz.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 15)

*Vitorlás vb - Gádorfalvi az Arany csoportban*








*A szörfös Gádorfalvi Áron bekerült a legjobbakat felvonultató úgynevezett Arany csoportba a Perthben zajló olimpiai kvalifikációs vitorlás világbajnokságon, ám az csak később derül ki, hogy a viadalon szerzett-e londoni kvótát.*

Utassy Loránd szövetségi kapitány az elmondta: a kedvezőtlen széljárás miatt szerdán a tervezett kettő helyett csak egy futamot rendeztek meg, ezen az ötödik olimpiai részvételéért küzdő Gádorfalvi a hetedik lett, amivel összetettben feljött a 22. helyre. Ez alapján indulhat a mezőny legjobb harmadát tömörítő Arany csoportban. Ide 30 ország versenyzői kerültek be, és mivel ebben a hajóosztályban a mostani vb-ről 28-an jutnak kvótához, szombatig eldől, hogy Gádorfalvinak sikerült-e az indulási jog kivívása. A magyar szörfös a nemzetenkénti lebontásban jelenleg a 16., így biztos előnnyel várja a további futamokat. 
Az már szerdán eldőlt, hogy a laseres Berecz Zsombor kvótát szerzett, miután ugyancsak a mezőny első harmadában, egész pontosan a 31. helyen végzett hat futam alapján, és ő is az Arany csoportba került. Bakóczy Róbert 123. lett, ő a Bronz csoportba került. Laserben 35 kvótát osztanak ki az ausztráliai vb-n.
Csillaghajóban a Martin Viktor, Bezeréti Miklós páros nyolc futam után az utolsó, 41. pozíciót foglalta el. Innen 11-en jutottak kvótához.
*A viadalról korábban a szörfös Detre Diána is ötkarikás indulási jogot szerzett. *
*Vitorlázásban mindössze két olimpiai kvalifikációs versenyt rendeznek, az idei és a jövő évi világbajnokságot. A részvételi helyek 75 százalékát ebben az évben, a többit jövőre lehet kiharcolni.*


*London 2012 - Berecz Zsombor kvótát szerzett*








*A Laser hajóosztályban szereplő Berecz Zsombor kvótát szerzett a Perth-ben zajló olimpiai kvalifikációs vitorlás világbajnokságon.*

A hazai szövetség szerdai tájékoztatása szerint a magyar versenyző a mezőny első harmadában végzett az eddigi futamok alapján, így az úgynevezett Arany csoportban folytathatja szereplését, ezzel pedig már biztos résztvevője a jövő évi londoni ötkarikás játékoknak.
Laserben 35 kvótát osztanak most ki az ausztráliai vb-n.
*A múlt héten indult magyarok közül a szörfös Detre Diána jutott olimpiai indulási joghoz, a szintén szörfös Gádorfalvi Áronnak pedig jó esélye van erre.(SIKERÜLT)*




*Kajak-kenu: Örökös" Danuta*








*Hármas ünnepségre hívta meg az idén 70 éves Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség a sajtó képviselőit a közelmúltban megújult Latorca utcai székházába. *


Egy olyan sportolónak, aki még a 25. életévét sem töltötte be, nagyon gyorsan kell felfelé haladnia sportága ranglétráján, ha már a pályafutása elején „örökös bajnok” szeretne lenni. 


Ebben az elismerésben részesült kedden a Magyar Kajak-kenu Szövetség sajtótájékoztatóján Kozák Danuta, a Telekom névadó főtámogatói szerepvállalását kiérdemlő Domino Honvéd versenyzője, aki a szegedi világbajnokságon kiérdemelt újabb két győzelmével vitte át azt a magasra állított mércét, amivel negyvenötödikként az ő neve is felkerülhetett az „örökösök” márványtáblára. Itt csak a jók között is a legjobbak, a kiemelkedően sikeres sportág világnagyságai kaptak eddig és kaphatnak a jövőben is helyet, így például azok, akik már legkevesebb öt alkalommal lettek világbajnokok!
Danuta felfelé ívelő karrierjét a szövetség megújult székházában Szabó Szilvia 13-szoros világbajnok, Kozák egykori versenyzőtársa méltatta, aki jelenleg a szövetség marketing ügyekért felelős vezetője.


- Hét éves barátság köt Danutához, akit nagyon szorgalmas, szerény és mindig a feladatok megoldására összpontosító tizenévesként ismertem meg. Egy olyan sportolót tisztelek benne, aki a legnagyobb sikerek után is képes szerénységet mutatni, és aki hullámvölgybe jutva sem esik kétségbe, hanem megkettőzött akarattal harcol tovább a céljainak megvalósításáért. Idén ebből és abból is jutott Danutának, de az említett erényeit csillogtatva most is mindig tudta, hogy mit, mikor és hogyan kell megtennie. Egyike azoknak a rendkívüli kajakozóknak, akik bármilyen hajóba is ülnek, egyesbe, kettesbe vagy éppen négyesbe, ugyanolyan magas színvonalú teljesítményt képesek nyújtani. Tudatosságával és azzal, hogy mindig a helyén kezeli a dolgokat, a jövőben is nagy sikerek elérésére lehet képes. Kívánom neki, hogy ezekből a képességeiből Londonban is profitálni tudjon – bíztatta Szilvia a nála kilenc esztendővel fiatalabb „dominós” versenyzőt, aki kora szerint a 2016-os és talán még a 2020-as nyári játékokon is bizonyíthat…
- Az eredeti tervem klubtársammal, Szabó Gabival együtt az volt, hogy az idény végén mind a kettőnk neve ott lesz a szövetség dicsőségtábláján – vette át a szót az egyetemi hallgató Kozák Danuta, aki az elmúlt szerdán futóedzése közben megsérült és ezért bicegve érkezett a sajtótájékoztatóra. – Aztán úgy alakultak a dolgok, hogy ebben a megtiszteltetésben most csak én részesülhettem. Nagyon büszke vagyok, és még büszkébb, ha felnézek a márványtáblára és ott a nagy elődeim nevét olvasom. Remélem nem tart négy hétig a részleges bokaszalag szakadásom utáni gyógyulásom, ahogy azt orvosom mondta, mert a törökországi edzőtáborunkba már teljesen egészségesen szeretnék elutazni.


A bajnoknő méltatása után Dr. Baráth Etele megköszönte, hogy a sajtó 2011-ben is kiemelt terjedelemben számolt be a sportág eredményeiről, majd Schmidt Gábor főtitkárral együtt átadták a médiadíjakat. 

A Médiaszolgáltatás-támogató és Vagyonkezelő Alap sportfőszerkesztősége nevében Riskó Géza vette át a díjat, rajtuk kívül Kalapos Mihály, a Magyar Rádió riportere és a Délmagyarország című napilap részesült elismerésben.


*A díjakat a nevükben Novotny Zoltán és Mádi József vette át. *


A kajak-kenu sportág történetét és magyar sikereit bemutató állandó kiállítást a székház egyik felújított termében Dr. Baráth Etele és Schmidt Gábor avatta fel. A szövetség elnöke a kiállítás létrejöttéért köszönetet mondott Horváth Péternek, az MKKSZ fejlesztési alelnökének. 


*A kiállítás a szövetség munkaideje alatt van nyítva az érdeklődök számára.*


*Úszópárharc: az Egyesült Államok Európa ellen*


*Mind a tíz magyar úszó már a helyszínen, Atlantában van, ahol pénteken és szombaton rendezik meg az Egyesült Államok-Európa párviadalt.*

Az öreg kontinens csapatának zömét adó magyar részlegből több induló, így a vasárnap zárult lengyelországi rövidpályás Eb legeredményesebb férfiversenyzője, a három aranyat és egy bronzot nyert Cseh László, s a 25 méteres medencében rendezett viadal legkiválóbb időeredményével kirukkoló Gyurta Dániel, a 200 m mell győztese is egyenesen Szczecinből röpült át a tengerentúlra, mások röpke "hazaugrást" követően keltek útra, míg az Amerikában tanuló Hosszú Katinka Los Angelesből érkezett meg az 1996-os olimpia városába.

*"Mindenki rendben van, így a rövidpályás Európa-bajnokságot kihagyó, a vizsgáin túllevő Hosszú is jó állapotban várja a rajtot"* - osztotta meg friss információit az MTI-vel szerdán Kiss László szövetségi kapitány, aki nem tartott az úszókkal Atlantába.

*A viadalnak a Georgia Tech Aquatic Center ad otthont, ahol a 41 fős európai csapatra a legjobb hazai úszók várnak, egyedül a 14-szeres olimpiai bajnok Michael Phelps hiányzik a nagy nevek közül.* 

*A szereplők között több mint 100 ezer dollárt osztanak fel, s a világcsúcsot külön prémiummal jutalmazzák.*
Ezt a fajta uszodai párharcot amúgy kétévente rendezik meg, s eleinte az Egyesült Államok Ausztráliával vetélkedett a medencében. Ám három alkalom - 2003, 2005 és 2007 - után 2009-ben már amerikai-európai vetélkedés lépett a korábbi párosítás helyébe, ennél fogva idén másodszor csapnak össze a felek ilyen szereposztásban.

*Az öreg kontinens csapatában a "női tagozatot" hárman, a férfit heten erősítik a piros-fehér-zöld színek képviselői közül.*

*Az atlantai magyar fellépők: *
*Hosszú Katinka, Jakabos Zsuzsanna, Verrasztó Evelyn, illetve Bernek Péter, Biczó Bence, Cseh László, Gyurta Dániel, Kis Gergő, Takács Krisztián és Verrasztó Dávid.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 16)

*Rövidpályás úszó Eb - Fegyelmi eljárás a MÚSZ-ban*


*Fegyelmi eljárás indul a Magyar Úszó Szövetségben annak kapcsán, hogy a lengyelországi Szczecinben rendezett múlt heti rövidpályás úszó Európa-bajnokság zárónapján összekülönbözött egymással Verrasztó Dávid és Gyurta Gergely.*

"A MÚSZ elkezdte a vizsgálatot. Minden felet meghallgatunk és jegyzőkönyvet veszünk fel az elhangzottakról, hogy képbe kerüljünk, mi is történt - mondta csütörtökön Szabó Tünde, a szövetség főtitkára. - Várhatóan a jövő héten a jegyzőkönyvet megkapja a fegyelmi bizottság, amely elindítja a fegyelmi eljárást. A testület tagjai is meghallgatják az érintetteket, majd legkorábban január közepén születik határozat a fegyelmi ügyben."

*Sajtóinformációk szerint az Eb záróbankettjén, egy helyi szórakozóhelyen Verrasztó Dávid féltékenységből megütötte Gyurta Gergelyt, és a Jövő SC egyik edzője, Virth Balázs is kapott egyet, neki az orra vére is eleredt.*

*A hírek szerint Verrasztó annyira kikelt magából, hogy a biztonsági őrök fékezték meg.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 18)

*Úszópárharc: Hosszú Katinka győzött, Gyurta második lett*








*Hosszú Katinka női 400 m vegyesen nyerni tudott, míg Gyurta Dániel 200 mellen második, Cseh László pedig 400 vegyesen harmadik lett az Egyesült Államok-Európa úszópárviadal pénteki első napján, Atlantában.*


A hagyományos, rövidpályás versenyen a nemzetközi szövetség hivatalos időmérőjének honlapja szerint a 2009-es nagymedencés világbajnok Hosszú Caitlin Leverenzcel volt végig óriási csatában, s az utolsó ötven métert hiába kezdte közel 1 mp-es hátrányból, remek hajrájával végül győzni tudott, kiváló, 4:24.37 perces idővel, ami mindössze 16 századdal marad el az Európa-csúcstól.
*Az Egyesült Államokban tanuló Hosszúnak* nem kellett megküzdenie az átállással, nem úgy, mint a kétnapos viadalon szereplő többi kilenc magyarnak, s talán ennek is tudható be, hogy a néhány napja még rövidpályás Európa-bajnokságon aranyat szerző, nagymedencés világbajnok* Gyurta (2:03.64 p)* két századdal kikapott az amerikai Brendan Hansentől. Széles Sándor világcsúcstartó *(2:00.67 p)* tanítványát ráadásul éppen úgy győzte le 30 éves amerikai riválisa, ahogy ő szokott másokat: a hajrá során, hátrányból fordítva.
*Cseh Lászlónak* ezúttal nem volt esélye az utóbbi időszakban a világ legjobb úszójának számító* Ryan Lochte,* illetve a szintén amerikai Tyler Clary ellen, előbbi közel három és fél, utóbbi pedig több mint két és fél mp-cel volt gyorsabb az ő 4:02.91 perces idejénél. 
*A múlt vasárnap véget ért lengyelországi rövidpályás Eb-n három arany- és egy bronzérmével a legeredményesebb férfiversenyzőnek számító Cseh 100 pillangón is rajtolt, s lett hetedik.*

*Pénteken még négyen voltak érdekeltek az összesen 10 fős magyar küldöttségből:* 
*Verrasztó Evelyn 400 gyorson, Jakabos Zsuzsanna pedig 400 vegyesen ötödik, Bernek Péter 200 háton hatodik, Takács Krisztián pedig 100 gyorson hetedik lett.*

Az első napot a hazaiak óriási fölénnyel nyerték meg, s 93,5-28,5-re vezetnek a szombati nap előtt. 

*Atlantában még Biczó Bence, Kis Gergő és Verrasztó Dávid is érdekelt lesz.
*​*
*



*London 2012 - Gádorfalvi Áron kvótát szerzett*








*A szörfös Gádorfalvi Áron kvótát szerzett a Perth-ben zajló olimpiai kvalifikációs vitorlás világbajnokságon.*


A hazai szörfszövetség szombati tájékoztatása szerint Gádorfalvi a szombati futamokon mutatott teljesítményével biztosította helyét azon 28 versenyző között, akik a mostani vb-ről jutnak kvótához, s így élete ötödik olimpiájára készülhet.
Összetettben a 34 éves sportoló a 28. lett, s ezzel a nemzetenkénti rangsorban a 20., azaz magabiztosan vívta ki a londoni szereplés lehetőségét. "A mezőnyt, a korábbi eredményeket, a világranglistát ismerve már előzetesen 90 százalékig biztos voltam abban, hogy megszerzem a kvótát - nyilatkozta a szombati nap végén Gádorfalvi. - A verseny végül tulajdonképpen sima is volt, igaz, a végére alaposan elfáradtam. 
34 évesen már az idősebb versenyzők közé tartozom, de van 40 éves szörfös is a mezőnyben, úgyhogy 1-2 olimpia még belefér. A célom, hogy Londonban az eddigi legjobbamat, a pekingi 19. helyet felülmúljam, ehhez azonban minden feltételnek adottnak kell lennie már a felkészülés során is."

*A vb-n korábban a szintén szörfös Detre Diána és a laseres Berecz Zsombor szerzett olimpiai indulási jogot. Pekingben szintén Detre, Gádorfalvi és Berecz vehetett részt a vitorlázók versenyein. *
*Vitorlázásban mindössze két olimpiai kvalifikációs versenyt rendeznek, az idei és a jövő évi világbajnokságot. A részvételi helyek 75 százalékát ebben az évben, a többit jövőre lehet kiharcolni.
*​*
*



*Kajak-kenu: Évzáró gála 2011*








*Nagyszabású gálavacsorával zárta a 2011-es évet a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség, amelyen kiosztották az év legjobbjainak járó díjakat.*

„Zsúfolt, fárasztó, de eredményes és emlékezetes évet zárt a kajak-kenu sportág – mondta a gálavacsora nyitányaként Dr. Baráth Etele, az MKKSZ elnöke. 

A szövetség alapításának 70. évfordulóján sikeres gyorsasági világbajnokságot rendezhettünk, amelyen jól szerepelt a magyar válogatott. Ezen kívül kimagasló utánpótlás eredményeket értünk el, fiataljainkat csodálja a világ, nem beszélve a maratoni szakág kiváló teljesítményéről. 

Megújult a székházunk, amelyben sikerült létrehoznunk egy állandó kajak-kenu történeti kiállítást, vagyis úgy gondolom, igazán méltó módon ünnepeltük a szövetség alapításának 70. évfordulóját.” 

Dr. Baráth Etele és Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség elnöksége nevében a sportág érdekében végzett több évtizedes edzői, sportvezetői, sportágépítő munkáért arany érdemérem kitüntetésben részesítette Horváth Pétert, az MKKSZ sportágfejlesztési alelnökét. 

*„Nagyon szépen köszönöm az egész kajak-kenu társadalomnak. Nem igazán tudok mit mondani, annyira váratlan számomra ez a kitüntetés. Főleg, ha belegondolok, hogy eddig kik részesültek hasonló elismerésben” - mondta meghatódottan az MKKSZ fejlesztési alelnöke. 
* 
*A 2011. év díjazottjai: *

*Az év ifjúsági női kajakosa: Lucz Dóra 
Ifjúsági világbajnokságon aranyérmet nyert 500 egyesben, ezüstérmet a négyessel. Szintén világbajnoki aranyérmet nyert az ifik között az októberi maratoni vb-n. 

Az év ifjúsági férfi kajakosa: *
*Tótka Sándor 
Arany-, ezüst- és bronzérmet is nyert az ifjúsági világbajnokságon, és részt vehetett a szegedi felnőtt világbajnokságon is a 4x200 méteres váltó tagjaként. *

*Az év ifjúsági férfi kenusa: *
*Korisánszky Dávid 
 Az ifjúsági világbajnokságon mindhárom egyes számban ő képviselte a magyar színeket. 1000 méteren aranyérmet szerzett, 500-on bronzot, 200-on 5. lett. *
*Részt vehetett a szegedi felnőtt világbajnokságon is, ahol döntőbe jutott és a nyolcadik helyen zárta az 500 méteres távot. 

Az év utánpótlás edzője: *
*Rasztotzky János, Lucz Dóra edzője. *

*Az év maratoni női kajakosa: *
*Csay Renáta 
Ugyanúgy, ahogy tavaly, idén is duplázott a maraton világbajnokságon. Szingapúrban egyesben és Farkasdi Ramónával párban is győzni tudott. 

Az év maratoni férfi kajakosa: *
*Petrovics Máté 
Máté bronzérmet nyert az idei maratoni világbajnokság talán legkeményebb számában a kajak egyesek között. *

*Az év maratoni kenusai: *
*Györe Attila és Kövér Márton 
 A szingapúri világbajnokságon aranyérmet nyert a Györe Attila, Kövér Márton páros a kenusoknál. *
*Györe Attilának ez már a 11. világbajnoki címe. *

*Az év parakenu versenyzője:*
* Szabó Sándor 
Aranyérmet nyert a szegedi világbajnokságon, ez a magyar parakenu sport első világbajnoki elsősége. 

Az év női kenusa: *
*Takács Kincső 
NC2-500 méteren Baravics Gyöngyvérrel párosban bronzérmes lett a szegedi világbajnokságon, NC1-500 méteren pedig 6. lett. *

*Az év női kajakosa: *
*Kozák Danuta, a kajak-kenu sportág 45. örökös bajnoka!

Kozák Danuta 2 arany- és 2 ezüstérmet nyert a szegedi világbajnokságon és a belgrádi Európa-bajnokságon is. *

*Az év férfi kajakosa: *
*Molnár Péter
 Az Európa-bajnokság egyik legkellemesebb meglepetését okozta azzal, hogy ezüstérmet nyert 200 méteren, Szeged pedig nagyon fontos olimpiai kvótát szerzett. 

Az év férfi kenusa: *
*Vajda Attila 
A szegedi MOL világbajnokság C-1 1000 méteres számának aranyérmese! *

*Az év edzője: *
*Vécsi Viktor, Vajda Attila trénere
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 20)

*Thorpe szerint korai lenne még ítélkezni felette*​ 

*Ian Thorpe, az ausztrálok ötszörös olimpiai bajnok úszója úgy véli: korai lenne még ítéletet mondani arról, hogy sikeres lehet-e a visszatérése.*​

A 2000-es sydneyi játékok hőse a hétvégén rendezett olaszországi téli bajnokságon 200 méter gyorson a tizedik, 100-on pedig a 16. lett, mindkét távon több másodperccel elmaradt attól a szinttől, amellyel reménykedhetne a londoni olimpiai indulás kivívásában. Hazájában márciusban rendezik az ötkarikás válogatót.
Thorpe ausztrál újságíróknak elmondta, hogy még mindig kényelmetlenül érzi magát verseny közben, de ez az állapot napról napra javul.​ 
*"Számomra most az a legfontosabb, hogy versenyezzek, függetlenül attól, hogy jó vagy rossz időt úszom" - jegyezte meg "Thorpedo".*​

*Kajak-kenu: Dombovári Bence ott szeretne lenni Londonban*​ 



 

*Tehetségét senki nem vitatja. Dombovári Bence még nagyon fiatal ember, innen van a húszon. Tulajdonképpen az is nagy dolognak számít, hogy kiharcolta a szegedi kajak-kenu világbajnokságon való részvétel jogát. A K-1 1000 méteres számban azonban nem tudott döntőbe kerülni, meg kellett elégednie a B-döntő 4. helyével.*​ 

A kérdés nem lehet más, mint az: vajon képes lesz-e ez a fiatalember kiharcolni az olimpiai részvétel jogát?​ 

*„Az ezer egyes egyfajta fekete báránynak számít az olimpiai programban”* válaszolt a Szarvasról Nagyné Éva néni, majd Nyerges Attila edzők segítségével az ifjúsági Eb-n bronzéremig jutott, 2010-től a Honvédban Kiss István irányításával készülő Dombovári.* „Megvallom, én sem lelkesedem érte, és amennyiben egyáltalán lehet esélyem Londonra, egészen más vonalakon spekulálok.”*​ 

- Ha az egyesre nem elsődlegesen gondol, akkor mégis milyen elképzelései vannak?​ 

*„Reális célokat a párosokban elérendő eredményekre lehet alapozni. Azt ugyan most még véletlenül sem tudom megmondani, kivel ülnék össze legszívesebben a tavaszi válogatókra, de abban biztos vagyok, hogy óriási harc lesz a beülésekért. Többekkel is szeretnék majd együtt lapátolni, de Dobos Andrással mindenképpen megpróbáljuk az együttműködést. A legjobb páros megy majd kettesben az olimpián, a többieknek pedig maradna a négyes.”*​ 

- Az a versenyszám, amelyben 2000-ben és 2004-ben is magyar siker született az olimpián.​ 

„Igen, és ezért is gondolom, hogy a Magyar Kajak Kenu Szövetség a tradíciókra is tekintettel egyszerűen nem engedheti meg, hogy ebben a számban a majdan induló magyar négyes leégjen! A bővebb keretben velem is számolnak. Amennyiben Londonba nem jutnék ki, akkor marad a négy év múlva esedékes, következő olimpia, amelyre Angyal Zoltán vezetésével már jelenleg is készülünk.​ 

*- Azért most még inkább a 2012-es játékokra koncentráljunk.* Mit akar tenni Dombovári Bence azért, hogy ne kelljen további négy évet várnia egy esetleges ötkarikás bemutatkozásra?​ 

*„Belátom, hogy kicsit több munkával talán már Szegeden is döntős lehettem volna. Bár nem vagyok kimondottan edzésfüggő, azért a télen igyekszem jobban odafigyelni a felkészülésemre. Azzal is számolok, hogy nagy szenvedélyem, a wake-board is jócskán hátrébb szorul majd a fontossági sorrendben. "*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 22)

*"Mobil interjú" 8851 kilométeres távolságból: Verejtékes, de ismét bomba jó olimpiai esztendőre számít Cseh László*








*Az okos telefonok és az iPhone-ok, a telekommunikáció és multimédia szédületes tempójú világában cseppet sem meglepő dolog már, ha egy élsportoló reggelizés közben, vagy éppen a repülőtér felé buszozva válaszol könnyedén a neki feltett kérdésekre, ráadásul - 8851 kilométeres távolságból.*


Ezzel a lehetőséggel élt a T-Mobile Sporthír Szolgálat munkatársa, amikor az atlantai USA – Európa úszóviadal után interjút készített Cseh Lászlóval, az évadzáró nagy esemény – a rövidpályás EB után ismét a legsikeresebb – magyar szereplőjével.
- A szczecini „téli” EB előtt elhangzott szavait idézve Atlantában már a második „mindent bele” következett, alig néhány nappal a kiemelkedően sikeres rövid pályás kontinens-bajnokság után, ráadásul az akklimatizálódás feladatával nehezítve. Mennyire sikerült fizikailag felfrissülnie és mentálisan is felhangolódnia a tengerentúli rajtja előtt? – hangzott az első kérdés.
- Az első napon késő este kezdődött a „Duel in the pool”, azaz a „Párbaj a medencében” elnevezésű viadal, emiatt aztán egyetlen európainak sem ment nagyon a versenyzés.
Másnap, amikor délután versenyeztünk, mindenki sokkal jobban úszott, így én is. Egyébként mentálisan és testileg is pihenten álltam oda, azért az átállás így sem volt szászázalékos. Még szerencse, hogy ennek ellenére is egészen jókat tudtam aludni – válaszolt a Kőbánya SC immár tíz éve megbízhatóan teljesítő sportolója.
- Mennyire erős Európa-válogatott vette fel a versenyt a hazai pálya előnye nélkül is nagy esélyes USA csapatával, amely végül elsöprőnek nevezhető 181.5:80.5 arányú győzelmet aratott? 
- Én azt mondanám, hogy az ideálisnak és teljesnek számító felálláshoz képest hetvenöt százalékos erősségűek voltunk, több nagyon jó úszó is hiányzott az európai csapatból.
- Miért maradt távol az atlantai versenytől Michael Phelps, akivel Cseh László is szívesen megmérkőzött volna? 
- Hogy miért hagyta ki a „párbajt”, azt sajnos nem tudom, de emiatt kár töprengeni, majd versenyzünk legközelebb, jövőre valamikor, az olimpia előtt, vagy csak Londonban.
- Vegyük sorra azokat a számokat, ahol Európát és a magyar színeket képviselte. Mennyire lehetett elégedett az időeredményekkel és a helyezésekkel?
- A 400 vegyes az első napon – az említett ok miatt - annyira nem sikerült jól, nem nagyon találtam önmagamat. Ennek ellenére az időm nem is volt olyan rossz, aminél persze jobbra is képes vagyok. A 100 pillangón az indulásomat csak egy kis kirándulásnak szántam, ehhez képest a teljesítményem egészen jóra sikeredett.
A 200 pillangó másnap már sokkal jobban ment, majdnem jobb időt úsztam annál, mint amivel a lengyelországi EB-n győzni tudtam. Ebben a számban mindent nagyon jól éreztem. Huszonöt perccel később még a 200 vegyesre is odaálltam, ahol minden mindegy alapon indultam neki, de kellemes meglepetésemre egyáltalán nem mozogtam fáradtan és közel tudtam kerülni Ryan Lochte-hoz. A 1:53.31-es időm jobb volt annál, mint amit Szczecinben győztesként ki tudtam hozni magamból.
- Nevezhető az atlantai sorozat az évad csattanójának, vagy inkább egy igazán jól sikerült évzáró szereplésnek? 
- Örülök, hogy jól sikerült ez a szereplésem is. Igazán nagy élmény volt Amerikában versenyezni, és ami nagyon jól esett, hogy igenis számításba vettek és nagy ellenfélként emlegettek minden úszásnál. Akik az uszodában voltak, tisztában voltak vele, hogy ki is vagyok én. A verseny végén ráadásul egy csomó autogramot is kértek tőlem és rengetegen gratuláltak az amerikai emberek közül.
- Hogyan ítélhető meg az amerikai ellenfelek felkészültsége, ha úgy néz rájuk, hogy közülük kerülhetnek ki a legnagyobb olimpiai ellenfelei? 
- Az biztos, hogy nagyon jók lesznek, de azért én is nagyon készülni fogok ellenük.
- Mennyire érződött meg Atlantában a magyar úszók hangulatán a sajnálatos „magyar-magyar” verekedési ügy, és mennyire voltak kíváncsiak a külföldiek a Szczecinben történt kínos eset részleteire? 
- Erről nem nagyon esett szó, tőlem egyetlen külföldi sem kérdezte meg, hogy mi történt azon estén. Azt sem tudom, hogy egyáltalán tudtak- e róla.

- Most már a rövid pihenő következik, amire bizonyára nagyon várt. Milyen Karácsonyra vágyakozik és aztán milyen 2012-es újesztendőre?
*- Nyugodt, pihenéssel szolgáló karácsonyi ünnepekre és aztán kemény, verejtékes, de utána bomba jó versenyzős 2012-öt szeretnék magamnak.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 24)

*Thorpe elkésett az újrakezdéssel* 

*Ian Thorpe túl későn kezdte újra az úszást, és aligha fog tudni kijutni a jövő nyári, londoni olimpiára - legalábbis így látja az egyik legnevesebb ausztrál edző.*

Dennis Cotterell, aki többek között a 2000-ben és 2004-ben ötkarikás aranyérmes 1500-as gyorsúszó Grant Hackettnek volt a mestere, pénteki lapnyilatkozatában azt mondta, hogy az ötszörös olimpiai bajnok Thorpe alábecsülte azt az időt, amennyi egy sikeres visszatéréshez szükségeltetik:
"Thorpie csak idén februárban jelentette be, hogy újra nekivág, márpedig ez az idő szerintem nem elég ahhoz, hogy elérje a célját és ott lehessen Londonban" - jelentette ki a tréner, hozzátéve, hogy a hat évi szünet is túlságosan sok ahhoz, hogy a versenyszerű úszással 2006-ban felhagyó Thorpe mostani próbálkozása eredményes lehessen.
Maga a 29 esztendős "Thorpedo" a hét elején - a kétségtelenül szerényebb versenyeredményei dacára - úgy vélte: korai lenne még ítéletet mondani arról, hogy sikeres lehet-e, avagy kudarcra van ítélve a visszatérése.
Ami tény: legutóbb, az elmúlt hétvégén rendezett olaszországi téli bajnokságon 200 méter gyorson csak a tizedik, 100-on pedig a 16. lett, mindkét távon több másodperccel elmaradva attól a szinttől, amellyel reménykedhetne a londoni indulás jogának kivívásában.

*Ausztráliában az úszóknak márciusban rendezik az ötkarikás válogatót.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 26)

*Úszás, Hosszú Katinka: Amíg úszom, Dave Salóval teszem*​ 



 

*Hosszú Katinka köszöni szépen, jól van. Túllépett a sanghaji világbajnokságon történteken, és gőzerővel készül a londoni olimpiára. *​ 

Hogy jó úton jár, mi sem bizonyítja jobban, mint hogy az atlantai Amerika–Európa úszógálán erős mezőnyben tudott győzni négyszáz vegyesen. A római világbajnok kedden érkezett haza, s csak egy hetet tölt itthon.​ 

–* Jól van?*​ 

*– Köszönöm, igen.*​ 

- *A lelke is?*​ 

*– A sanghaji világbajnokság utáni helyzetre gondol?*​ 

– Pontosan.​ 

– Mindent megbeszéltünk az edzőmmel a vébé után, mindketten vállaltuk a hibáinkat, s végigvettük, min tudunk javítani, mire kell odafigyelni. Sokkal jobban is megy a munka, mint az előző szezonban.​ 

*– Mikor zajlott le ez a beszélgetés?*​ 

– Rögtön azután, hogy visszamentem Los Angelesbe.​ 

– *Azon is túltette magát, hogy a kevésbé jól sikerült vébé után voltak, akik azt mondták, haza kellene jönnie?*​ 

– Nem esett jól ez a vélekedés, de még ennél is jobban fájt, hogy nem úgy sikerült a világbajnokság, ahogyan szerettem volna. Persze fura ez, hiszen a római vébé óta már elvárják tőlem a győzelmeket, s ennek nem mindig könnyű megfelelni. Mindent átgondoltam, és arra jutottam, hogy Dave Salóval lettem világbajnok, s vele akarok dolgozni a jövőben is.​ 

– *Vagyis hiába diplomázik májusban, az Egyesült Államokban marad?*​ 

– Amíg úszom, Dave Salóval úszom. Ráadásul amióta kint élek, annyira élvezem az úszást, hogy nincs is értelme a váltásnak.​ 

– *Mi lenne, ha azt mondaná valaki, mégis haza kell költöznie?*​ 

– Ha ez végleges költözést jelentene, nagyon fájna a szívem. Ráadásul annyi cuccom van már kint, hogy nem is tudom, hogyan bonyolítanám le.​ 

– *Olyan életszerűtlennek tetszik, hogy leülnek az edzőjével, s időkről beszélgetnek. Mondja, sohasem mondta azt Dave Salo, hogy „Katinka, te képes vagy győzni Londonban”?*​ 

– Többször is mondta, hogy meg tudom nyerni az olimpiát. De egy edző nem is nagyon mondhat mást, hiszen bíznia kell a tanítványában. Azon a bizonyos beszélgetésen is elhangzott ez a mondat, és azóta is néhányszor, de a hétköznapokban nyilván nem mondogatja állandóan.​ 

–* És melyik számra utal ilyenkor az edzője?*​ 

– Egyértelműen a négyszáz vegyesre. És ha további sorrendet is vár, folytatom: kétszáz pillangó, s csak utána jön a kétszáz vegyes. Utóbbit néha túl rövidnek érzem…​ 

–* Sokan mondogatták azt is, az amerikai edzők az olimpia évében az amerikaiakra figyelnek. Nem fél attól, hogy az egyetemi év vége után, májustól júliusig Dave Salo másokra koncentrál?*​ 

*– Nem. Ez is előkerült a beszélgetésünk során. Dave megpróbálja mind a négy segédedzőjét kihozni az olimpiára – egyikük maga is négyszáz vegyesen úszott korábban, s ő amúgy is sokat segít nekem. *
*Ha sikerül Dave terve, nincs miért aggódnom. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 29)

*Londoni kvótások: Detre Diána*








*Az athéni olimpia szörfversenyeiről még saját bevallása szerint is zöldfülűként, teljesen jogosan maradt le Detre Diána, aki azután Pekingbe már megszolgált előzményeket követően jutott ki. A kínai fővárosban végül a jónak mondható, 22. helyen végzett. „Dido” Londonban is ott lesz, miután az ausztráliai Perth-ben olimpiai kvótát szerzett.*


„Meglehetős izgalmas volt a végkifejlet, hiszen csak az utolsó futamban dőlt el, hogy nem holland riválisomé, hanem az enyém lesz az utolsó, megszerezhető kvóta - emlékezett Detre a világbajnoki történésekre. - Persze megkímélhettem volna magamat az izgalmaktól, ha például a harmadik futamban a 4-5. helyen haladva nem hozok egyetlen, olyan hibás döntést, amely következtében egészen a 13. helyre estem vissza.”


*- Az izgalom ilyen jelentős rutinnal rendelkező versenyzőnél is komoly hátráltató tényező lehet? *

„Sokan talán meglepődnek, amikor azt mondom: igen. Különösen annak láttán, hogy sportágunkban az elmúlt három évben hihetetlen nagy fejlődés ment végbe. Ez idő alatt arányaiban talán elrontott fejlesztéseket hajtottam végre. Miközben ugyanis az általános erőállapotom és technikai képességeim javításáért rengeteget tettem, közben kissé elhanyagoltam a lelki-mentális vonal fejlesztését. Az utóbbi hónapokban azután ezen a téren is újítottam és rendszeresen járok Fischer Miklós pszichológushoz, aki mások mellett például Erdei Zsolttal is foglalkozik.” 


*- Ezekben a hetekben elsősorban a jó erőállapot megszerzése lehet a fő célja?*


„Miután december 19-én hazaértem az ausztrál nyárból, az átállás napjaiban egyszerűen ágynak estem. Bizonyára a betegség kialakulásába a fizikailag legyengült állapotom is belejátszott. A néhány napos szobafogságot követően még ez évben elkezdem az alapozást Balla Zoltán erőnléti edzőm vezetésével. Igyekeznem kell, hiszen január végén már Délnyugat-Spanyolországban, Cadizban kell lennem, ahol azután kéthónapos, vízi felkészülés veszi kezdetét.”


*- Ott alkalma lesz a technikai tudása csiszolására is. *


„Pekingig tulajdonképpen edző nélkül készültem, autodidakta módon ellestem a többiektől, amit lehetett. Az olimpia után azonban rájöttem, ezzel a módszerrel nagyon végesek a lehetőségeim, ezért egy nem valami olcsó, de igen jó, francia edzővel állapodtam meg. Immár három esztendeje Christophe Boutet irányítja majd az olimpiai felkészülésem szakmai részét.”


*- Londonba milyen reményekkel utazik júliusban?*


„Változatlanul nem egyszerű reklámfogásnak tartom, amikor az első tíz közé kerülést jelölöm meg elérendő célként. Ez reálisan elérhető, de persze az is előfordulhat, hogy be kell érjem szerényebb szerepléssel. Néha az is foglalkoztat, belevágok-e egy újabb, négyéves olimpiai ciklusba, de ez igen sok tényező függvénye. A Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság, a sportági szövetség és új klubom, a Balatonfüredi Yacht Club támogatása jelenleg igen sokat nyom a latba, de ki tudja, mit hoz a jövő.”


*- Az első hely megszerzésére kit tart a legesélyesebbnek?* 


*„Az idei világbajnok, az izraeli Lee Korzitz rendkívül jó évet tudhat maga mögött. Mellette a spanyol Marina Alaban és a lengyel Sofia Klapecka küzdhet legnagyobb eséllyel az aranyéremért.*



*Gyurta Dániel: Világcsúcs kell az olimpiai győzelemhez*








*Nem kétesélyes a 200 méteres mellúszás a jövő nyári olimpián - mondta az InfoRádiónak Gyurta Dániel, aki 2009 után idén Sanghajban is világbajnok lett ebben a számban. A Jövő SC versenyzője idén második lett a sportújságírók szavazatai alapján a tornász Berki Krisztián mögött az év sportolója választáson. *


Olyan év volt ez, amilyet elképzeltem. Jól sikerült a világbajnokság és a rövidpályás Európa-bajnokság is. A kitűzött célt elértem, és bízom benne, hogy ez jövőre sem lesz másképp - mondta az InfoRádiónak Gyurta Dániel, aki a sportújságírók szavazatai alapján Berki Krisztián mögött a második lett az év sportolója választáson. 


A Jövő SC világbajnok úszójának nagy lökést adott, hogy a sanghaji vb-n le tudta győzni a kétszeres olimpiai bajnok japán riválisát. Ez annak a jele is, hogy jó irányba halad a munka - tette hozzá. 


*Ha nem fog hátráltatni betegség vagy sérülés, minden esély megvan arra, hogy London is jól sikerüljön, de nagyon nehéz lesz, mert rengeteg a rivális. A pillanatnyi forma dönt majd, és világcsúcs kell az olimpiai győzelemhez - véli az úszó. *
​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 1)

*BÚÉK!*

*Szilveszteri fürdőzés - Közel százan úsztak a Malom-tóban Tapolcán*​ 



 

*Összesen kilencvenöten mártóztak meg az év utolsó napján a tapolcai Malom-tóban, amelynek a vize télen-nyáron egyaránt 14-16 fokos.*​ 

Az idén másodszorra szerveztek úszást az egyébként turisztikai látványosságnak számító, fürdőzésre nem használt tóban Tapolcán, s míg tavaly kizárólag férfiak csatlakoztak a rendhagyó évbúcsúztatóhoz, most huszonkét nő is megmártózott a Malom-tóban - mondta el Gerencsér Barbara rendezvényszervező.​ 
*A legidősebb úszó 72, míg a legfiatalabb 9 éves volt.*​ 
*Schirilla György* sportoló mellett az eseményen *Kiss Gergő* vb-bronzérmes úszó is részt vett, de betegség miatt csak a partról figyelte a* Császár László* tapolcai polgármester vezetésével vízbe merülő csapatot.​ 
*A szervezők a tó közepén lévő adventi koszorúba egy üveg pezsgőt készítettek a résztvevőknek, akik a harminc perces fürdőzésről emléklapot is kaptak. *​ 
*A különleges hangulatú eseményt jövőre is megrendezik - tette hozzá Gerencsér Barbara.*​ 


*Sydney-Hobart - Célban az utolsó hajó is*​ 

*Több mint öt nappal a rajt után célba érkezett az utolsó, még versenyben maradt hajó is a 67. alkalommal megrendezett Sydney-Hobart vitorlásversenyen.*​ 
A Maluka of Kermandie - egy 1932-ben épített, felújított 30 lábas vitorlás - 5 napot, 3 órát, 48 percet és 22 másodpercet töltött a vízen a verseny során.​ 
Vagyis csaknem három nappal többet, mint* a győztes Investec Loyal, amely 2 nap, 6 óra 14 perc 18 másodperc alatt teljesítette a 628 tengeri mérföldes (1168 km) távot.*​ 
*A második helyen az előző hat kiírásból ötöt megnyerő Wild Oats XI futott be, a harmadikon pedig a Lahana.*​ 
*Az eredetileg rajtolt 88 hajó közül 76 futott be a tasmániai célba.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 2)

*Újévi csobbanás Szigligeten a Balatonban*
2012. 01. 02. 04.19

 <RIGHT> 






*Szokatlan módját választották az új év köszöntésének Szigligeten: orvosi felügyelet mellett harminc bátor jelentkező mártózott meg a két Celsius-fokos Balatonban az év első napján, a fürdőzőknek több száz fős tömeg szurkolt a partról.*

Mint azt Balassa Balázs, a Veszprém megyei település polgármestere elmondta: *összesen harmincheten jelentkeztek a hideg fürdőzésre, de az orvosi vizsgálatot követően csak a harmincfős csapatnak - közöttük a polgármesternek - engedélyezték azt. *

*A legidősebb résztvevő egy 67 éves tapolcai asszony volt.*

*A szigligeti strandon idén első alkalommal szerveztek újévi csobbanást a Balatonban, de a terveik szerint a következő évet is hasonlóan köszöntik majd. *

A szemerkélő esőben a hideg fürdő után lencsegulyást és forralt bort kínáltak a résztvevőknek. A szervezők szerint aki kibírta a "jeges" fürdőzést, az utána egész évben egészséges lesz.
​


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 3)

TH6777 írta:


> *Újévi csobbanás Szigligeten a Balatonban*
> 2012. 01. 02. 04.19
> 
> <right> </right>
> ...




Minden elismerésem, főként a tapolcai spotolónak! 67 évesen nagyon szép teljesítmény! Volt élet a Balatonon szilveszterkor: (#814) (#811)​


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Január 3)

*Rolex Sydney Hobart versenytáv*

*Rolex Sydney Hobart versenytáv*

Rolex Sydney Hobart 628 tengeri mérföldnyi távját a világ egyik legfárasztóbb óceáni vitorlás versenyének tartják, igazi kihívás minden résztvevőnek. 
A mezőny Sydney-ből rajtol, majd kihajóznak a Tazmán tengerre, levitorláznak Ausztrália dél-keleti partja mentén, keresztül a Bass szoroson,egészen le Tazmánia keleti partjaihoz, ahol a hajók egyenesen a Storm öböl felé veszik útjukat, ahol a befutóban felhajóznak a Derwent folyón Hobart város történelmi kikötőjéig.
A résztvevők szerint az első és az utolsó nap a legizgalmasabb. A sydnei rajtolás közben nézők százai izgulnak a parton, helikopterekről filmezik a vitorlásokat és az egész világon közvetítik a versenyt. Az utolsó napon kiélesedik a verseny a nagy riválisok között, majd a befutó után Hobart közönsége fogadja őket, majd a jól megérdemelt lazítás és parti party következik. A verseny alatt a mezőny a világ legszebb vidékein vitorlázik.

*Rolex Sydney Hobart rövid történet*

Ezt a nagy presztizsű versenyt 1945 óta rendezik meg, idén startol a 67. Az elmúlt években a Rolex Sydney Hobart az ausztráliai nyári sportok egyik fő eseményévé vált. Olyan versenyekkel említik egy lapon, mint a Melbourne Cup lóverseny, a Davis Cup tenisz és krikett torna. A vitorlázás világában csak az Amerika Kupa és a Volvo Ocean Race kap hasonló média érdeklődést.
A verseny történelme során a Roley Sydney Hobart Yacht Race és a rendező egyesület, a Cruising Yacht Club of Australia nagy hatással volt a nemzetközi óceáni vitorlás versenyzésre. A club hatással volt a sportdiplomáciára, tengerbiztonságra is. Ezt a legmagasabb hajóépítési, hajófelszerelési és hajóbiztonsági előírások fenntartásával érték el az óceáni vitorlás versenyzés területén.

*Sydney Hobart versenyszabályokról*

A versenyen bárki indulhat, akinek hajója megfelel a biztonsági előírásoknak. Nagyon sokféle hajó és csapat vesz részt a Sydney Hobarton. A 30 lábas hajótól a 98 lábas maxikig, az amatőr vitorlázoktól az Amerika Kupa vagy a Volvo Ocean Race profi versenyzőiig mindenki megfordul ezen a történelmi regattán.
Közel 800 vitorlázó vág neki a távnak, akik a világ minden tájáról érkeznek. A hajókón 6-24 fős legénység versenyzik. A legfiatalabb versenyzőknek be kell tölteni a 18. életévüket, hogy indulhassanak. Felső korhatár nincs.


*Új győztest avattak idén a 67. Sydney-Hobart vitorlás versenyen*, miután minden idők egyik legszorosabb befutójában az *Investec Loyal *legyőzte a címvédő Wild Oats XI egységét. A tavaly második Investec Loyal 2:10 perccel előzte meg a legutóbbi hat kiírásból ötöt megnyerő, favoritnak tartott Wild Oats-ot az Új-Dél-Wales és Tasmánia közötti, 628 tengeri mérföldes (1168 km) viadalon. Ennél szorosabb befutóra egyszer volt példa a verseny történetében: 28 évvel ezelőtt mindössze hét másodperc döntött a győztes és a második helyezett között. Az Investec Loyal 2 nap, 6 óra 14 perc 18 másodperc alatt teljesítette a távot, így - a várakozásoknak megfelelően - jócskán elmaradt a Wild Oats által 2005-ben felállított versenyrekordtól (1 nap 18 óra 40 perc és 10 másodperc).

MTI 2011. december 28., szerda 11:48


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 5)

*Verrasztó Dávidot eltiltották, de indulhat az olimpián* 


*A Magyar Úszó Szövetség (MÚSZ) fegyelmi bizottsága kilenc hónapra eltiltotta az "úszással kapcsolatos sporttevékenységtől" Verrasztó Dávidot, de a büntetést két évre felfüggesztette, így a versenyző ott lehet az olimpián.*

A testület szerdán nyilvánosan ismertette döntését a MÚSZ Komjádi uszodai tanácstermében, ahol jelentős médiaérdeklődés mellett, a fegyelmi eljárás alá vont úszó, s több versenyzőtárs jelenlétében hangzott el a hivatalos verdikt, amely szerint Verrasztó csak akkor vehet részt az év eleji külföldi edzőtáborozáson, ha befizet fél millió forintot.
A határozat nem jogerős, a Jövő SC 23 éves versenyzője 15 napon belül fellebbezhet.
A rövidpályán Európa-bajnok Verasztó Dávid a határozathozatal ismertetése után jelezte: nem kíván semmit sem mondani.
Szabó Tünde, a MÚSZ főtitkára szerint súlyos büntetés született:
"A háromnegyed év akkor is jelentős, ha két esztendei próbaidőre felfüggesztve kapta Dávid. Az ítélet preventív, vagyis nevelő hatású, s remélem, ezzel le is zárult az eset, a felek egymás között rendezték az ügyet."
A fegyelmi tanács indoklása szerint a decemberi, lengyelországi rövidpályás Európa-bajnokságon Verrasztó Dávid a nem hivatalos záróbanketten megütötte versenyzőtársát, Gyurta Gergelyt. Utóbb a - szóbeszéd szerint egy lány miatt összekapott - felek az esetet megbeszélték, kezet fogtak, s Verrasztó Dávid bocsánatkérését Gyurta Gergely elfogadta.
A testület úgy foglalt állást, hogy Verrasztó sportemberhez méltatlan magatartást tanúsított, viselkedésével a MÚSZ érdekeit is megsértette. A testület enyhítő körülményként értékelte a versenyző megbánását, továbbá hogy elismerte felelősségét, s elnézést kért. Súlyosbító tényezőnek tekintette ugyanakkor, hogy Verrasztó Dávid már korábban is tanúsított kifogásolható magatartást, a 2010-es margitszigeti Eb-n például célba érkezés után kimutatott a közönségnek.

*Verrasztó a rövidpályán szerzett Eb-aranya (2010 - 400 m vegyes) mellett 50 méteres medencében a legjobb eredményét a budapesti Eb-n érte el, ahol 400 m vegyesen második lett Cseh László mögött.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 6)

*Schmitt Pál fogadta az Africa-Europe Challenge vezetőit*
2012. 01. 06. 15.06

 <RIGHT> 






*Schmitt Pál köztársasági elnök csütörtökön fogadta az Africa-Europe Challenge (AEC) vitorlásverseny alapító tagjait, Gál Józsefet és Kondricz Pétert.*

A szervezők közleményből kiderül - tájékoztatták az államfőt, hogy egyre több ország érdeklődik és csatlakozik a kezdeményezéshez, nemrég Bukarestben, Hágában, Madridban és Berlinben tartottak sajtótájékoztatót.
Hangsúlyozták, hogy immár nem csupán sportról, hanem gazdasági, kulturális és környezetvédelmi projektről is van szó, melynek középpontjában az Európa és Afrika közötti együttműködés elősegítése áll.


Az AEC alapítói köszönetet mondtak az államfőnek, amiért korábban védnökséget vállalt az Afrikát megkerülő viadal fölött, és úgy értékelték, a legmagasabb szintről érkező támogatásnak is szerepe volt abban, hogy a NEFMI, a Külügyminisztérium, az NGM és a Nemzeti Külgazdasági Hivatal mellett egyetemek és számos vállalat is támogatja a kezdeményezést.


*A nagyszabású vitorlásverseny a tervek szerint május 25-én, Afrika Napján rajtol majd el Máltán.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 8)

*Megdőlt a Föld körüli vitorlázás rekordja*
​*Közel három nappal rövidebb idő alatt kerülte meg a Földet a francia Loick Peyron vitorlásával, mint a korábbi csúcstartó, elhódítva ezzel a nem mindennapi teljesítményért járó Jules Verne Kupát.

Az 52 éves kapitány és 13 fős legénysége szombatra virradóra haladt át a 40 méter hosszú, Banque Populaire V nevű háromtörzsű hajóval (trimaránnal) a franciaországi Brest és a dél-angliai Lizard-fok közötti, képzeletbeli célvonalon.

A beszámoló szerint a csapat 45 nap, 13 óra, 42 perc és 53 másodperc alatt kerülte meg a Földet, s ezzel közel három nappal gyorsabb volt, mint az eddigi rekorder, a szintén francia Franck
Cammas, aki 2010 elején hajózta körbe csúcsidő alatt a bolygót.

"Egy fantasztikus hajó, kivételes képességű legénység és a remek időjárási körülmények tették lehetővé ezt a sikert" - mondta Peyron.


A november 22-i rajt óta a hajó több mint 24 ezer tengeri mérföldet (mintegy 44 400 kilométert) tett meg, érintve többek között a Jóreménység fokát és a Horn-fokot.​​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 13)

*Világkörüli útjának végéhez közeledik a 16 esztendős holland vitorlázó* 


*Várhatóan január 24-én ér célba a holland származású, 16 esztendős Laura Dekker, aki 2010 augusztusában indult útnak Gibraltárról, hogy a legfiatalabb vitorlázóként egyedül körbehajózza a Földet.*

Az indulás óta eltelt több mint 508 nappal a háta mögött Dekker hamarosan megérkezik a karibi Saint-Martin szigeten lévő Philipsburg kikötőjébe - közölte Peter de Lange, a lány ügyvédje.
Az elmúlt években világkörüli útra indult fiatal vitorlázókkal ellentétben Dekker több kikötőben is megállt, hogy kipihenje magát, foglalkozzon az iskolai tanulmányaival, és rendbe hozza Guppy nevű, 11,5 méteres kétárbocos hajóját, amellyel 2010 augusztusában vágott neki az útnak Gibraltárról.
Az indulást egy csaknem egy éven át tartó jogi csatározás előzte meg a holland gyermekvédő szervezetekkel, amelyek a lány fizikai és mentális egészségének megőrzésére hivatkozva igyekeztek megakadályozni, hogy belevágjon a kalandba. Laura végül 2010 júliusában kapott szabad utat a rekordkísérletre.
Dekker műholdas telefonon a múlt héten elmondta egy belga rádiónak, hogy bár az út "maga volt a valóra vált álom", a kaland végén mégis úgy tervezi, hogy átköltözik Új-Zélandra, ahol állampolgársággal rendelkezik, mivel egy, az ottani partoktól nem messze hajózó árbocos fedélzetén jött a világra.
De Lange szerint a rekordkísérlet lezárultával valószínűleg az azt övező fesztültségek is kihunynak, mivel Dekker már két évvel idősebb, mint amikor először bejelentette terveit, és állítása szerint mindenképpen vissza akar ülni az iskolapadba.
Amennyiben vállalkozása sikerül, Dekker lesz a legfiatalabb, aki egyedül körbehajózta a Földet. Teljesítményének azonban nem lesz hivatalos nyoma, ugyanis sem a Guinness-rekordok szerkesztősége, sem a World Sailing Speed Record Council nem jegyzi be többé a "legfiatalabb" vitorlázókat, mert nem akarják veszélyes próbálkozásokra sarkallni a fiatalokat.

*Az eddigi csúcstartó az ausztrál Jessica Watson, aki 210 nap alatt kerülte meg a Földet, és két nappal 17. születésnapja előtt ért célba.*

* Az önálló világkörüli vitorlázás korrekord megdöntéséhez Dekkernek a 17. születésnapja előtt minimum négy nappal, azaz legalább 2012. szeptember 16-a előtt kell befejeznie az utat.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 14)

*Légszomjas mexikói hetek a londoni boldogulásért*​ 

<RIGHT>



 

*Túlzó elvárások nélkül, inkább az öntesztelés és a tapasztalatszerzés céljával utazik a hétvégén Antwerpenbe Cseh László, ahová vele együtt vélhetően minden Londonba készülő úszó a kemény alapozás műhelyeiből érkezik. Ezzel a szereplésével jó ideig búcsút is mond a versenyzésnek, egészen március végéig, a magyar bajnokság kezdetéig.*​ 

- Antwerpen csak egy kitérő a London felé vezető hosszú úton, de ennek a kiruccanásnak is lehet előre mutató szakmai értéke. Ha az alapozás eddigi tempóját és nehézségi fokát minősíteni akarom, akkor azt egy szóval is meg tudom tenni: iszonyatos. Hétfőn például két részletben 13 kilométert úsztunk, megközelítve az eddigi terhelési csúcsot. Kíváncsi is vagyok arra, hogy abban az öt számban, ahová beneveztem, mit tudok így kihozni magamból – hangoztatta az elmúlt évet rövid pályás Európa-bajnoki triplával záró Cseh László a T-Mobile Sporthír Szolgálatnak nyilatkozva.​ 

A terhelés görbéje még magasabbra szökik a jövő hét végétől, még ha nem is olyan magasra, mint ahol a mexikói San Luis Potosi található…​ 

- Ez lesz a harmadik mexikói hosszú edzőtáborozásom, vannak tehát már tapasztalataim, tudom, hogy mire kell vigyázni, mondjuk az étkezésnél és a folyadékbevitelnél – folytatta a négy évvel ezelőtti nyári játékok háromszoros ezüstérmese.​ 
– Egy olyan településen helyezkedünk el, amely a tengerszint felett 2000 méteres magasságban helyezkedik el, itt bizony az első napokban mindenki kapkodja a levegőt, így minden egyes, a vízben megtett tempó is többet vesz ki az emberből, mint bárhol Európában. Az alacsonyabb nyomású oxigén belélegzése viszont serkenti a szervezet vörös vérsejt termelését, amelynek élettani hatása igazán akkor tapasztalható, amikor leereszkedünk a hegyekből, mondjuk Kőbánya 100-150 méteres tengerszínt feletti „magasságába”. Idén jobb lesz az elhelyezésünk és az időjárás is, mint tavaly, amikor a folyosónk négy szobáját egyetlen fűtőtest próbálta bemelegíteni. Azzal bíztattuk egymást, hogy az éjszakai „hibernálás” után a vízben már sokkal jobb lesz!​ 

Turi György tanítványa a szerdai nap délelőttjét a „Sportkórházban” töltötte, az élsportolók szokásos év eleji felülvizsgálatával, amely a sok várakozás miatt a tervezettnél jóval hosszabb ideig tartott.​ 

- Annyira eltökélt és motivált vagyok, hogy az ilyesfajta kisebb bosszúságok sem hoznak ki a sodromból. Mostanában ritkán morgok magamban, hogy miért is kell már megint hajnalban felkelnem és elindulni edzeni, ahová 12 évi élsportolói múlttal a hátam mögött feltehetően csukott szemmel is odatalálnék. Éreztem, hogy az olimpia közeledtével ismét úgy fel fogok spannolódni, ahogy az 2008-ban is megtörtént velem. Tapasztalom magamban a fejlődés jeleit, ennél jobban más nem is lelkesíthetne.
Versenyzőtársaival együtt három hétnél is hosszabb időt tölt majd Mexikóban, de aztán sem lesz sokáig itthon, mert gyorsan következik – egy újabb megszokott és bevált helyszínen – a dél-afrikai edzőtáborozás. Tavasz lesz már, amikor újra a saját ágyában aludhat, de kényelembe akkor sem helyezheti magát, mert magyar medencékben és edzőtermekben folytatódik a felkészülés.​ 

- *Ha ezt a két külföldi táborozást „túléljük”, akkor az edzésterv szerint olyan kemények leszünk mint a kő és olyan szívósak, mint a pekingi olimpia előtt. Újabban már a hosszú repülőutak sem viselnek meg, köszönhetően annak a kompressziós nadrágnak is, amelynek előnyeire egy amerikai barátom hívta fel a figyelmemet. Egy hosszú alsóhoz tudnám hasonlítani, ami viszont a jól beszabályozott szorosságának köszönhetően serkenti a vérkeringést és a regenerálódásnál is hatásos öltözet. Ennek a „segédeszköznek” a felfedezése is azt bizonyítja, hogy számomra is még mindig sok új akad a Nap alatt…*



*Thorpe egyre távolabb Londontól*

*Az ötszörös olimpiai úszóbajnok Ian Thorpe távolabb került attól, hogy ott lehessen a nyári, londoni olimpián, noha lassan egy éve - hat esztendei szünet után - éppen azért kezdte újra az úszást, hogy az ausztrál csapat tagjaként ötkarikás szereplő lehessen a brit fővárosban.*

Az egykori "Thorpedo" az elmúlt hónapok negatív tapasztalatai, és számára sikertelen kísérletei után pénteken Melbourne-ben, visszatérése óta első ausztráliai versenyén próbált közelebb jutni az olimpiai kvalifikációs szinthez, ám a 100 m gyors selejtezőjéből nem jutott tovább, mivel futamában - 51.05 másodperces idővel - csak a hetedik lett, az összesítésben pedig csupán a 13.

*A 29 éves Thorpe, aki a versenyszerű úszással 2006-ban hagyott fel, a múlt hónapban Olaszországban jobbat, 50.84-et úszott ugyanezen a távon, ami azonban szintén gyenge eredménynek számít ahhoz képest, hogy fénykorában 48.56 mp volt a legjobbja a klasszikus sprintszámban.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 15)

*Év eleji úszóprogram: edzőtáborról edzőtáborra*








*Hétfőtől, de akad, aki már vasárnaptól edzőtáborozással kezdi meg felkészülését a legjobb magyar úszók közül az esztendő nagy feladataira, így a legfontosabbra: a nyári, londoni olimpiára.*


Kiss László szövetségi kapitány elmondása szerint a *Gyurta Dániel fémjelezte csoport Kecskeméten dolgozik két héten át, míg Kis Gergő "magányos farkasként" tréningezik vasárnaptól Balatonfűzfőn *ugyancsak 28-ig.

*Cseh László és Kőbánya SC-s társai - összesen tízen - pénteken kelnek útra: a végcél Mexikó, közelebbről a San Luis Potosiban található magaslati edzőtábor, ahol február 10-ig készülnek. *
*Egy másik - Jakabos Zsuzsannát, Mutina Ágnest, s a két Verrasztót, Evelynt és Dávidot is felvonultató - részleg szintén külföldre megy: a 11 úszó alkotta társaság e hó 20-tól a dél-afrikai Durbanben táborozik február 12-ig.

Túl sok időt utána sem töltenek itthon a válogatottak: a londoni jelöltek egy része - február 17. és március 13. között - az egyesült államokbeli Boca Ratonben tréningezik majd, a másik fele pedig ugyancsak Amerika felé veszi az irányt: ez a csoport február 18-tól március 11-ig Fort Lauderdale-ben készül, a hazainál sokkal jobb körülmények között.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 23)

*Kajak-kenu: Vajda nem fél senkitől*








*Várja már a január végén kezdődő portugál edzőtábort a londoni olimpiai elsőszámú magyar aranyesélyese, Vajda Attila. Peking bajnoka nem foglalkozik azzal, hogy itthon ki akarja őt megverni, teszi a dolgát és készül a válogatókra, amelyek közül neki csak egyet kell megnyernie ahhoz, hogy ott lehessen Londonban.*


*Idén is többen vadásznak majd a skalpjára a válogatókon, mit szól hozzá?*


_Ez évek óta így van, mindenki engem akar megverni C-1 1000 méteren, de régóta nem indult más ebben a számban a legfontosabb világversenyeken. Furcsa, hogy Kozmann György arról beszél, hogy nekiugrik a torkomnak egyesben, pedig őt azért támogatják, hogy a párosra készüljön. Annyit viszont el kell ismernem, hogy utánam ő legrutinosabb magyar kenus. A többi ellenfelem elég tapasztalatlan, Kozmann viszont már két olimpián szerzett bronzérmet, tisztában van vele, hogy miről szól az ötkarikás verseny. _


*- Ez azt jelenti, hogy tőle van félnivalója? *


_"Ez egyáltalán nem jelenti azt. Nekem az eddigi eredményeim, a tavalyi világbajnoki győzelmem miatt elég egy válogatót megnyernem és mehetek az olimpiára, szóval szerintem nincs miért aggódnom. Az elmúlt években többször előfordult, hogy tavasszal nem én voltam a legjobb formában, Nagy Péter tavaly legyőzött a magyar bajnokságon, aztán a szegedi világbajnokságon már nem volt annyira a helyzet magaslatán, még kvótát sem tudott szerezni Széles Gáborral párosban, míg én világbajnok lettem. Furcsa helyzet, hogy miattuk nincs elég kenus kvótánk, ehhez képest őket támogatja a szövetség, míg csapattársamat, Horváth Gábort nem, pedig ő is pótkvalifikációt szeretne szerezni C-1 200 méteren a poznani kontinentális pótkvalifikációs versenyen. "_

-* Hogyan telnek a napjai, hogyan folytatódik a felkészülése a szezon kezdetéig?*


Pénteken nagyszabású sajtótájékoztatót tart a szegedi Napfényfürdőben klubbom, az EDF DÉMÁSZ Szeged, amin természetesen én is részt veszek. 

_Köszöntöm a szakosztály magyar bajnokait, élménybeszámolót tartok utánpótláskorú versenyzőknek és tájékoztatom a sajtót a felkészülésem alakulásáról. Egyébként a januárom eddig egész jól telt, nem zavarta semmi a munkámat, de szeretnék már Portugáliában lenni és végre vízre szállni. A hónap végén utazunk, és 9 hétig leszünk az edzőtáborban csapattársaimmal, Vécsi Viktor kenusaival. Áprilisban jövünk haza, utána májusban szeretnék versenyezni egy jót a poznani világkupán és felkészülni a júniusi válogatóra."_



*Kozmann György inkább párosban indulna az olimpián*








*Kozmann György elszántabb, mint valaha. 2011-ben országos bajnok lett és válogatót tudott nyerni C-1 500 méteren, így elindulhatott a szegedi világbajnokságon, ahol párosban Korisánszky Péterrel 9. lett. Az 500 méter azonban nem szerepel a kenusok olimpiai programjában, ezért a 34 éves versenyző idén az 1000 méterre koncentrál és új párt keres. Most azt is elárulja, hogy kiket szemelt ki magának…*



*Két év kihagyás után tavaly 500 párosban indult a szegedi világbajnokságon, idén mi lesz a fő száma? *


_Természetesen elsősorban az 1000 méterre készülök. Bár eddig csak egyetlen kenus kvótánk van, de a májusi poznani világkupán még lehet kvalifikációt szerezni, amennyiben győzni tudunk valamelyik olimpiai távon. Bízom benne, hogy előtte itthon ki tudom vívni az indulási jogot arra, hogy C-2 1000 méteren rajthoz állhassak Poznanban._ 


*Ki az, akivel össze akar térdelni a világkupán? *


_Jelenleg új párt keresek. Még nem tudom pontosan, hogy ki lesz az, de bárki is legyen, vele 2 és fél hónap múlva már csúcsformában kell, hogy legyek. A lehetséges társaim köre az elmúlt hónapokban két főre szűkült, szerintem *Nagy Péter* vagy *Németh Szabolcs* az, akivel jó eredményt érhetek el. Mozgásban, stílusban mindketten passzolnak hozzám._


*Tegyük fel, hogy valamelyikükkel összetérdel, ki lehetnek itthon a legnagyobb riválisok? *


_Kicsit máshonnan közelíteném meg ezt a dolgot. Poznan előtt két héttel itthon ki kell vívni a jogot arra, hogy egyáltalán utazhassunk a világkupára. Ha találok magamnak egy új párt és vele nem tudok kiugrani a magyar mezőnyből, akkor nemzetközi szinten komoly bajok lesznek. Ha valaki kvótát akar szerezni, annak nem jelenthet gondot, hogy jól elverje a magyar riválisokat. _​_​_*Mi van akkor, ha nem jut ki új párjával a világkupára? *


_Több variáció létezik. Ha nem jutok ki az új partneremmel a világkupára, de a magyarok szereznek kvótát C-2 1000 méteren, akkor az itthoni válogatón még mindig lehet esélyünk arra, hogy kivívjuk az olimpiai részvétel lehetőségét ebben a számban. Ha pedig minden esélyem elszáll, hogy párosban ott legyek Londonban, akkor nincs mese, neki fogok ugrani C-1 1000 méteren Vajda Attila torkának. Tavaly 5 hét alatt össze tudtam magam szedni annyira, hogy ötszáz egyesben megnyerjem az országos bajnokságot és ezren sem fogok megijedni senkitől. Nézze, nekem az idei év az utolsó nagy dobásom, bármire képes vagyok, hogy ott lehessek az olimpián._​_​_*Hol tart és hogyan folytatódik a felkészülése a versenyszezon kezdetéig? *


_Jelenleg Tatán vagyok edzőtáborban. Ott tartok, ahol ilyenkor kell, amit az edzőmmel elterveztünk, azt végre is hajtottuk a téli felkészülés során. Január végén indulunk Malájziába, ahol 1 hónapot töltünk, utána 3 hét Törökország következik. Onnan március végén már úgy kell hazajönni, hogy jó formában legyek az új párommal, hiszen a pótkvalifikáció miatt idén nagyon korán kezdődik a versenyszezon._



*Úszás: Kilométer-gyűjtés Mexikóban*








*A szokásosnál jó egy hónappal korábban és éppen ezért még csak „januári” edzettségi állapotban utazott el pénteken hajnalban a magyar úszók tízfős csapata a már hagyományosnak mondható mexikói edzőtáborba, amelynek a tengerszínt felett 2000 méter magasságban fekvő San Juan Potosi ad otthont.* 


A tíz versenyző közül nyolcan – élükön *Cseh Lászlóval* – a *Turi György *vezette Kőbánya SC úszó-műhelyét képviselik, hozzájuk csatlakozik *Biczó Bence* és *Kapás Boglárka*, akik edzőpartnerként nem először keresik a „kőbányaiak” társaságát.

„Eddig február második, illetve március első felét töltöttük a magaslati edzőtáborozás minden kívánalmának megfelelő kisvárosban, idén viszont minden az olimpiáról szól, így a felkészülés első három hetes szakaszának az időzítése is – hangsúlyozta Turi György (a képen) a T-Mobile Sporthír Szolgálatnak nyilatkozva. 

– Óvatosnak kell lennünk, mert most még nem tartunk ott, hogy az iramúszások kerülhessenek az edzések középpontjába. A versenyzők nem fogják kitörő lelkesedéssel fogadni, de a „sprintelés” helyett most a szorgos kilométer-gyűjtés három nehéz hete következik a számukra. Hazaérkezésünk után csak rövid ideig leszünk otthon, megyünk tovább Dél-Afrikába, ahol aztán bőven adódik majd alkalom az iramúszás gyakorlására.”
A magaslati edzőtáborozások kedvező élettani hatásai közismertek, de emellett arról is szót kell ejteni, hogy 2000 méter felett – különösen az edzőtáborozások első napjaiban – a sportolók igen nehezen veszik a levegőt, ebben az állapotban ólmossá válnak a végtagok, így pedig a szokásosnál is nehezebbé válik az úszás, ahogy a futás is.
„Sok tapasztalatot gyűjtöttünk össze az évek során, ezért szerelkeztek fel az úszók a könnyen beszerezhető mechanikus lélegzéskönnyítő „pipákkal”,amelyekre az edzések előtt és azok után is szükség lehet. A megfelelő oxigénbevitel folyamatos biztosítása különösen fontos azok számára, akik sportolóként is gyengébben lélegeznek, vagy asztmás tünetekre panaszkodnak.
Némi túlzással egészen komoly egészségügyi arzenállal felszerelkezve kelnek útra. Készenlétben lesz például egy laktát-mérő, amelynek segítségével a nagy terhelésű edzéseket követően gyorsan meg lehet győződni a savasodás szintjéről, illetve a sav-bázis egyensúly állapotáról. Az „egészégügyi csomagban” egy eddig nem használt készülék is szerepel…

*„Nagyon örülünk annak, hogy beszerezhettünk egy olyan korszerű mérőeszközt, amit reggelenként – az ébredés után – fognak az úszóink a mellkasukra csatolni – folytatta Turi György. 
**– A berendezés – azon kívül, hogy értékeli az előző napi munka hatásait - a legfontosabb élettani funkciókról gyűjt adatokat, amelyeket a velünk vitt számítógépen jelenítünk majd meg. Az okos „masina” nagy segítséget nyújthat Dr. Kausz István doktor úrnak is, aki a válogatott főorvosaként tart velünk Mexikóba."*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 25)

*Kis Gergő még nem mondott le végleg a 400 méteres vegyesúszásról!*​ 



 

*Kis Gergő a magyar úszósport egyik markáns egyénisége. S ezzel párhuzamosan az egyik legkomolyabb esélyes egy bravúros londoni szereplésre. Vele sokkal nehezebb találkozni, mint válogatottjaink legtöbbjével, hiszen vagy Ajkán edz mesterével, Farkas Andrással, vagy valahol edzőtáborban folytatja felkészülését. A napokban miniszteri elismerő oklevelet kapott, amit személyesen vett át Réthelyi Miklós NEFMI-minisztertől. *​ 
- Nem kell ezt különösebben bizonygatnom, hogy a vidékiek eleve hátrányban vannak a fővárosiakkal szemben - állítja Kis Gergő. - Elég csak ezt az alkalmat venni. Nekem kemény autóutat kell megtennem, hogy Ajkáról „felugorjak” a fővárosba, s ilyenkor természetesen edzést is ki kell hagynom. Egyébként minden lehetőséget ugyanúgy megkapok, de a távolság így is épp elég gondot okoz.​ 
*- Mióta kényszerül ingázásra. s egyáltalán: mióta készül arra, hogy egyszer a legnagyobbak között emlegessék?*​ 
- 1988-ban születtem Tapolcán, január 19-én ünnepeltem a 24. születésnapomat. Hat éves korom óta úszom az ajkai „Rája 94” nevet viselő klubban, méghozzá az első perctől Farkas András irányításával. Mivel már az athéni olimpián is lehetőséget kaptam tapasztalatok szerzésére, így a komolyabb edzőtáborok még előbb elkezdődtek. Van is bennem már egy kis fásultság a táborokat illetően - most például nyolcadszor vagyok a balatonfűzfői komplexumban...​ 
*- Nem próbálta kérni, kaphasson máshol is lehetőséget?*​ 
- Voltak erőtlen próbálkozásaim, de most végre sikerült egy másik helyszínt találnunk. A következő edzőtáborozásomra véletlenül Szombathelyen kerül majd sor, ahol annak idején életem első korosztályos versenyén vehettem részt. Emlékszem, az egyik számban bronzérem helyett véletlenül aranyat kaptam, amelyet azután édesanyám vitt vissza a rendezőknek.​ 
*- Fűzfő, Szombathely vagy más helyszín, mindegyik egy célt szolgál.*​ 
- Rettenetesen komolyan igyekszem készülni, különösen azt követően, hogy a legutóbbi világbajnokságról két bronzéremmel jöhettem haza. Igaz, az elsőt, a 800 gyorson kiérdemelt medált sokan fanyalogva fogadták, mondván, ez a táv nem olimpiai szám. Amikor azután ezerötszázon is harmadikként értem célba, elhallgattak a korábban megszerzett érmem értékét kicsinyítgetők.​ 
*- A világbajnoki harmadik hely kiharcolása másfél kilométeren nagy nemzetközi visszhangot kapott, de az elért időeredmény (14:45.66 perc) talán még fokozta az elismerést.*​ 
- Magam is megdöbbentem, hogy ekkorát javultam, hiszen korábban a 15 perc volt az álomhatár. Már az előfutamban is jóval belül kerültem a negyedórás küszöbön, de erre az időre én sem számítottam. Megvallom, ha ezt az eredményt meg tudnám ismételni Londonban, akkor a helyezéstől függetlenül már elégedett lennék.​ 
*- Főleg azok után, hogy félig-meddig kényszerből váltott korábbi fő számáról, a 400 méteres vegyesúszásról a hosszabb gyorsúszó számokra, hiszen Sanghajban azért nem indulhatott, mert 0,03 másodperccel gyengébb időt ért el, mint Verrasztó Dávid. Ez a két Vb-bronzérem egyben azt is jelentheti, hogy végképp eltávolodott a vegyesúszástól?*​ 
-_ Akit érdekel, már ismeri erről a témáról a véleményemet, ezért nem akarok ismétlésekbe bocsátkozni. Kétségtelen az is, hogy az ezerötszázra történő felkészülés erőim jelentős részét leköti. Ám az még nem biztos, hogy a május végén esedékes, antwerpeni Európa-bajnokságon nem állok rajtkőre 400 vegyesen is. Elvégre ott négy magyar is indulhat - majd meglátjuk._​ 


*Nagy Péter: Lendületet adott a tavalyi pofon*​ 



 
*Tavaly a szegedi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon Nagy Péter nem jutott a döntőbe Széles Gáborral C-2 1000 méteren, így ebben a számban nem szereztek kvótát a magyarok. A jobbos kenust azóta duplán fűti a bizonyítási vágy, azt mondja, hogy az edzésmorálja jobb, mint valaha és gőzerővel készül a páros pótkvalifikációra, de a C-1-es mezőnyt is figyeli….. *
*Ki lesz a párja az idén, Kozmann György vagy Sáfrán Mátyás? Mindkettőjükkel hírbe hozták…..*
_Hú, elég konkrét kérdés így a beszélgetés elején. Azt kell, hogy mondjam, én még nem szűkíteném le ennyire sem a kört, a Széles Gáborral alkotott párosomban is lehet még potencia. Tavaly a nyár végére nem sikerült átmenteni a formánkat, azt még biztos gyakorolni kellene. Egyébként minden a páros táborokban dől majd el. Ott az edzők látni fogják, hogy melyik egység a legjobb, így legalább nem nekem kell döntenem, én mindegyikükkel szívesen mennék. _​ 
*Minek köszönhető az, hogy több balos kérője is van?* 
Szerintem látszik is rajtam, hogy én inkább technikás kenus vagyok, mint erős. Emiatt könnyen tudok alkalmazkodni az aktuális párom technikájához, ezért gondolkodnak bennem többen. Szinte mindenkivel jól mentem az őszi próbák során.​ 

*Minek alapján dönt, amikor párt választ magának, a szakmai vagy az emberi szempontok a fontosabbak?* 
A célom, hogy a lehető legjobban szerepeljek az olimpián. Lehet, hogy van, akinek más a véleménye, de szerintem ehhez nem muszáj szuper nagy barátnak lenni. Kell az összhang, de a legfontosabb, hogy jól fusson alattunk a hajó és persze minél gyorsabban.​ 
*Miért nem döntött már ősszel és edzette végig az új párjával az alapozást?* 
Tényleg fontos, hogy egy páros összeszokjon, de a szezon végi teljesítmények alapján hosszú távú következtetés levonni nem lehet. Kell, hogy lelkileg összeforrjon a páros, erre a folyamatra most nagyon kevés idő lesz. De ha eldől, hogy ki-kivel megy, akkor már biztos, hogy nagyon sok időt fogunk együtt tölteni a leendő párommal.​ 
*Mi van, ha nem jön össze a páros az idén, érdekli a 200 vagy az 1000 egyes is?* 
Szerintem szinte az összes olyan versenyzőnek megvannak az egyes reményei is, akik most a párosra készülnek, így nekem is, de jelenleg a páros élvezi a prioritást. Nem lehet kijelenteni, hogy csak arra készülök, de a következő két hónapban főleg a C-2-re fogunk koncentrálni, sokkal több kilométerem lesz párosban, mint ami lenni szokott. Viszont tavaly magyar bajnok lettem ezer egyesben. Nem mondom, hogy meg fogom tudni verni Vajda Attilát, de ha nem jön össze a páros, mindent meg fogok tenni, hogy izgalmas legyen a válogatója. C-1 200 méteren is odaállok itthon egy olimpia válogatóra, ha lesz olyan, de a pótkvalifikációs versenyen nem tudok indulni abban a számban a páros miatt.​ 
*Hogy áll a felkészülése?* 
Jelenleg győri klubomnál a kajakos lányokkal készülök, Fazekas Tibor felügyeletével. A két héttel ezelőtti téli felmérő nekem nagyon jól sikerült, életem formájában vagyok, bízom benne, hogy a vízre át fogom tudni menteni az állóképességemet és az erőmet. Lendületet adott nekem a felkészüléshez a tavalyi pofon. Rengeteget dolgozom az edzéseken, olyan szinten vetettem magam a munkába, mint még soha. Tavaly ért olyan vád, hogy elfogytam a szezon végére, pedig a vb előtt és után is jól tudtam versenyezni. Ha kijutok az olimpiára, akkor nem lesz formahanyatlásom augusztusra, erre jobban fogok figyelni, mint tavaly.​ 
*Korábban olyan vád is érte, hogy az edzések mellett időnként megmutatja magát az éjszakába is, erről mi a véleménye?* 
*Amikor bekerültem az egyetemre, néha tényleg többet és hosszabb ideig lazítottam, mint kellett volna. Sztaics István és Paksy Tímea nyitotta fel a szemem, amikor tavaly velük készülhettem. Új szemléletet kaptam tőlük, ezt viszem tovább most Győrben is. Talán régen mondani lehetett rám, hogy kicsapongó vagyok, de ez ma már nem jellemző rám. Eltökélt vagyok egy célért, és az az olimpia.*​ 


*Madrid: Az Africa-Europe Challenge vitorlás rally, mint a turizmus és gazdaságfejlesztés eszköze*​ 



 

*Az Africa-Europe Challenge (AEC) projekt igazgatói, Dr. Kondricz Péter és Gál József immár harmadik alkalommal látogattak Madridba, melynek eredményeként az Afrikát nemzetközi vitorlás flottával megkerülő komplex (sport-kultúra-gazdaság-oktatás) projekt elnyerte a UNWTO (United Nations World Travel Organisation), vagyis az ENSZ Turisztikai Világszervezetének hivatalos támogatását. *​ 
A UNWTO megerősítette, hogy támogatja az AEC projektet, amelyet az afrikai turizmus fejlesztés kiváló eszközének tart. Ugyancsak Madridban, a CEOE (Confederación Espańola de Organizaciones Empresariales) vagyis a spanyol gyáriparosok és munkaadók országos szervezete meghívására, a CEOE székházában került sor arra a magas szintű egyeztető tárgyalásra, melynek célja az 1 millió céget tömörítő szervezet és az AEC afrikai üzleti együttműködése volt. A megbeszélésen jelen volt Magyarország madridi nagykövete, Bucsi Szabó Edit, és részt vettek a Casa Africa (az Afrika irányába tevékenykedő spanyol cégek szervezete) képviselői, valamint a Kanári-szigetek gazdasági kamaráinak képviselői is, és megkezdődött az együttműködés részleteinek kidolgozása.​ 
*Az AEC-ről:*
*Az AEC célja, hogy a sporttörténeti jelentőségű első Afrikát megkerülő vitorlásverseny segítségével erősítse az Európai Unió és az Afrikai Unió vezetői által megfogalmazott új típusú, a felek egyenrangúságán és kölcsönös gazdasági, politikai és kulturális érdekein alapuló együttműködést. A közel egy évig tartó vitorlás eseménysorozat és a hozzárendelt nyilvánosság a maga nemében egyedülálló módon kiváló lehetőséget biztosít arra, hogy az európai és afrikai országok népei jobban megismerhessék egymást.*​ 


*Szinkronúszás: Irány Párizs*​ 



 

*Egy helyet előrelépve a kilencedik helyen zárt a magyar szinkronúszó páros a bonni German Open döntőjében. Szauder Gábor tanítványai vasárnap is legyőzték a hosszú programban két nagy ellenfelüket: az argentin duót egy tizeddel előzték meg (80.1), míg a fehéroroszokkal szemben már biztos volt az előnyük (77.3). *​ 
*Czékus Eszter és Kiss Szofi eredménye mind pontszámok, mind helyezés tekintetében jó előjelnek számít az áprilisi olimpiai kvalifikáció előtt.*​ 
*A magyar duett egyelőre nem tér haza Budapestre, hanem egyenesen Párizsba utazik, ahol a kitűzött cél, hogy bejusson a France Open fináléjába, s ott ugyancsak legyőzze két riválisát. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 7)

*Kajak-kenu, ergo: Látványosság! *








*Minden eddiginél látványosabb keretek között rendezte meg az MKKSZ és az Aquaworld a hagyományos téli ergométeres kupát. A kajakos mérőpadon zömmel azok szerepeltek a legjobban, akik a vízen is jól szoktak teljesíteni.*


Délelőtt Újpesten hivatalosan is elrajtolt a 2012-es, vagyis olimpiai versenyszezon. Az MKKSZ első idei rendezvényén igazán méltó keretek között zajlott le az ergométeres kupa. 
"Ezt a szárazföldi versenyt ezúttal igyekeztünk közelebb vinni a vízhez, így az egyik úszómedencére került egy színpad, ott rendezzük az ergométeres kupát. Idén először többen is mellénk álltak, a verseny méltó megrendezéséhez hozzájárult az Aquaworld Hotel és Élményfürdő, állandó kereskedelmi rádiós partnerünk a Rádió 1 pedig reklámkampánnyal vezette fel a rendezvényt" - mondta Vaskuti Máté, az esemény főszervezője, az MKKSZ szakmai referense. 

A verseny hat egymás mellett elhelyezett fix üléses kajak-ergométeren zajlott, előfutamos rendszerben. 1000, 500 és 200 méteren a hat legjobb időt elérő versenyző került az "A" döntőbe. 
*A férfiak 200 méteres* versenyszámában érvényesült a papírforma, mégis meglepetés született. A legjobb magyar sprinter, Molnár Péter csak a B-döntőbe tudta magát kvalifikálni, a kupát a tavalyi ergométeres bajnok, a győri *Szomolányi Máté* nyerte meg. 

"Számítottam rá, hogy idén is nyerni fogok, úgy érzem, hogy 2012-ben a vízen is jól fogok teljesíteni. Nekünk most pont pihenőhetünk volt, de azért természetesen edzésben vagyok, ezen a távon fogok rajthoz állni az olimpiai válogatón egyesben és párosban is" - nyilatkozta a 20 éves versenyző. 

*Női kajak 500 méteren* simán nyert *Benedek Dalma*. A 7-szeres világbajnoknő ezzel a teljesítménnyel jelezte, hogy idén is számolni kell vele K-1 500 méteren, a vízen. 
"Azért messzemenő következtetések ebből a produkcióból nem érdemes levonni, de az biztos, hogy komolyan vettem a döntőt és örülök, hogy sikerült nyerni. Az előfutam jól sikerült, utána már számítottam rá, hogy tudok győzni, pedig az edzőm, Fábiánné Rozsnyói Katalin tegnap nagyon meghajtott, szóval jó fáradtan vágtam neki a mai napnak. Készülök az 500 egyesre, aztán a májusi válogató után meglátjuk, hogy még milyen számban lehet esélyem az olimpiai részvételre" - mondta Benedek Dalma az eredményhirdetés után.
A férfi *kajakosok 1000 méteres* versenyét az Építők 23 éves versenyzője, *Gere Bálint* nyerte meg. 


*Az idei rendezvény igazi színfoltja a látványos ergométeres küzdelem ellenére a medencés sárkányhajó verseny lett. Egy 20 fős sárkányhajóban két 6 fős csapat foglalt helyet egymással szemben. Minden futamból az a csapat jutott tovább, amelyik el tudta tolni az ellenfelét. A döntőben a Römi KKSK csapata győzött az Óvári Sárkányok ellen, harmadik lett a Százhalombatta, negyedik pedig a Graboplast-Győr. *

*A Römisek győzelme nem meglepetés azok után, hogy a tavalyi versenyszezonban mindenhol nyertek, ahol rajthoz álltak. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 21)

*London 2012 - Kormosék nem jutottak be a legjobb 18 közé*
2012. 02. 21. 02.33

 <RIGHT> 






*Sem Kormos Villőnek, sem Reisinger Zsófiának nem sikerült bekerülnie női toronyugrásban a legjobb 18 közé a londoni olimpiára kvalifikáló Világkupa-viadalon, amely hétfőn kezdődött és vasárnapig tart a brit fővárosban 39 ország több mint 250 sportolójának részvételével.*


A hétfői selejtezős nyitányon - Gémesi Lászlónak, a honi szövetség főtitkárának beszámolója szerint - Kormos a 19. lett úgy, hogy egyetlen pont hiányzott neki a londoni repülőjegyet érő 18. pozícióhoz, míg Reisinger 28.-ként zárt.

A középdöntőből kimaradtak részére ugyanakkor a kiírás még kínál lehetőséget az ötkarikás szereplés kiharcolására: ehhez vasárnap, a Vk úgynevezett pótnapján valamennyi egyéni számban vélhetően az első öt között kell végezni, ami valószínűleg olimpiai részvételt ér, de megeshet, hogy még gyengébb helyezéssel is ki lehet majd jutni a nyári játékokra. 

*Egy országból tudniillik egyéniben csak ketten állhatnak rajthoz Londonban, így van esély rá, hogy valaki akár még a hetedik pozícióból is "beférhet" az összesen 34 fős olimpiai mezőnybe.*


*A NEFMI támogatja a 2012. évi Úszó Európa-bajnokság magyarországi megrendezését*








*A Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium (NEFMI) elvi támogatása mellett anyagi támogatást is biztosít, azért hogy Magyarország rendezhesse meg a 2012. évi Úszó Európa-bajnokságot. A minisztérium ezen szándékáról a tárca sportpolitikáért felelős államtitkára, Czene Attila ma levélben adott tájékoztatást az Európai Úszó Szövetség (LEN) elnökének Nory Kruchtennek. *

A Magyar Úszó Szövetség (MÚSZ) és Debrecen városának polgármestere tegnap vette fel a kapcsolatot a NEFMI Sportért Felelős Államtitkárságával, részletes tájékoztatást adva a 2012. évi Úszó Európa-bajnokság megrendezése körüli anomáliákról. Ezzel egy időben informálták a tárca sportpolitikáért felelős államtitkárát arról is, hogy a MÚSZ Debrecen Város Önkormányzatával együttműködve, 2012. május 21. és 27. között örömmel rendezné meg a XXXI. Úszó Európa-bajnokságot.
A MÚSZ elnöke, Gyárfás Tamás tegnap megköszönte, hogy a NEFMI a jelzett anyagi igényhez állami forrást biztosít, és mint közölte: „Ezúton is köszönöm T. Államtitkár úr rugalmasságát és jó tanácsait, melynek alapján sikerült elérni, hogy az Európai Úszó Szövetség a 2006. évi Úszó Eb. 800 000 eurós-, a 2010. évi úszó Eb. 600.000 eurós és a 2014. évi felnőtt Vízilabda Eb. 1.000.000 eurós jogdíja után ezúttal pusztán 150.000 euróra tart igényt (a jogdíj különbözetet az antwerpeni szervező bizottságtól fogja megkövetelni).” 

*A 150 ezer eurónyi jogdíj támogatása mellett a NEFMI az Eb szervezési költségeihez is hozzájárul. *

*A 2012. évi Úszó Európa-bajnokság megrendezéséhez a licence-díjjal együtt az állami támogatás teljes összege 90 millió forint lesz.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 25)

*Úszás: Nemzetközi lesz az országos bajnokság! *










*A Debrecenben sorra kerülő 31. úszó Eb főpróbáját tartják március 29. és április 1. között az ugyanitt megrendezésre kerülő országos úszóbajnokság keretében.*

Jócskán növeli az esemény jelentőségét, hogy szokatlan módon nyílt, nemzetközi lesz! A négynapos versengés iránt máris komoly érdeklődés nyilvánul meg több országban, hiszen helyszíni tesztelésre nyílik lehetőség a kontinensviadalra készülő európaiak számára, ráadásul azért is, mert az ob szerepel a Nemzetközi Úszó Szövetség (FINA) versenynaptárában, mint olyan hivatalos erőpróba, amelyiken teljesíteni lehet a londoni olimpia kvalifikációs szintjeit.

*Természetesen az országos bajnokság jó alkalmat kínál valamennyi majdani rendező, közreműködő számára is, hogy ismerkedjen a körülményekkel, kipróbálja a helyszíni lehetőségeket.*


*Debreceni úszó Eb - Az állam 90 millió forint támogatást biztosít*

2012. 02. 25. 00.56
 <RIGHT> 

​






*Az állam 90 millió forinttal támogatja a debreceni úszó Európa-bajnokságot - jelentette be Czene Attila, a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium sportért felelős államtitkára.*


Az olimpiai bajnokból lett sportvezető ezt azon a pénteki sajtótájékoztatón közölte, melyen a Magyar Úszó Szövetség (MÚSZ) és a város önkormányzata aláírta a sportág 31. kontinensviadalával kapcsolatos szerződést. 

Nory Knuchten, az európai szövetség (LEN) elnöke üdvözölte a színhelyváltozást, s hangoztatta: a magyar szövetség nagyon gyorsan jelentkezett a visszalépő Antwerpen helyére, hogy segítsen a helyzetet megoldani.

*"Boldog vagyok, hogy ez a döntés született, s az úszó Eb visszatérhet Magyarországra. Meggyőződésem, hogy a 2006-os és 2010-es budapesti után a 2012-es debreceni Európa-bajnokság is sikeres lesz" *- mondta a LEN-vezető, aki egyúttal rendkívül fontosnak nevezte a kormányzati támogatást. 

*A debreceni úszó Eb-re május 21. és 27. között kerül sor.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 27)

*Huszonegy magyar érem az egri uszonyos- és búvárúszó Vk-n* 


*A szombati 13 után vasárnap 21 érmet szereztek a magyarok az Egerben rendezett uszonyos- és búvárúszó Világkupán.*

A második napon hét arany, tíz ezüst és négy bronz jutott a hazai klubok képviselőinek a Bitskey-uszodában.
Összesen 26 versenyszámban avattak győztest a vasárnapi viadalon, amelyet három kategóriában (uszonyos, búvár, felszíni) és két korosztályban rendeztek meg, és a hat állomásból álló sorozat első erőpróbája volt. Kiemelkedett a 200 méteres uszonyos úszásban nyertes Senánszky Petra, valamint at 50 méteres felszíni számban diadalmaskodó Székely Lilla teljesítménye, a férfiaknál Kanyó Dénes két ezüstérmet szerzett, a junioroknál pedig Varga Krisztina és Kosina Gergő duplázott.

*A vasárnapi magyar érmesek:*
*felnőttek:*

*50 m női felszíni: 1. Székely Lilla (Bácsvíz Kecskemét)*
*100 m női, uszonyos: 2. Stier Lilla (Kaposvár)*
*100 m férfi felszíni: 2. Kanyó Dénes (Muréna Szeged)*
*100 m női felszíni: 2. Székely Lilla (Bácsvíz Kecskemét)*
*200 m férfi uszonyos: 3. Balogh Gábor (DVCSH)*
*200 m női uszonyos: 1. Senánszky Petra (Debreceni BK)*
*400 m férfi felszíni: 2. Kanyó Dénes (Muréna Szeged)*
*váltó, női 400 m, felszíni: 3. Debreceni BK (Senánszky P., Szűcs R., Nagy R., Senánszky F.)*

*junior:*
*100 m férfi uszonyos: 1. Kosina Gergő (Debreceni BK)*
*100 m női uszonyos: 1. Varga Krisztina (Kaposvár), 2. Ladányi Réka (Muréna Szeged).*
*200 m férfi uszonyos: 1. Kosina Gergő (Debreceni BK)*
*200 m női uszonyos: 1. Varga Krisztina (Kaposvár), 2. Ladányi Réka (Muréna Szeged) 3. Szűcs Rebeka (Debreceni BK).*
*400 m férfi felszíni: 1. Kosara Géza (Muréna Szeged)*
*400 m női felszíni: 2. Senánszky Flóra (Debreceni BK)*
*800 m férfi búvár: 2. Balogh Máté (Bácsvíz Kecskemét)*
*800 m női búvár: 2. Ócsai Dorottya (Mátrai Erőmű), 3. Debreczeni Hajnalka (Muréna Szeged).*
*váltó, 400 m női, felszíni: 2. Mátrai Erőmű (Kecskés B., Kardos L., Nyerges P., Szabó R.)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 5)

*Úszás: Az olimpiai bajnok Federica Pellegrini indulását is jelezték az olaszok az EB-n*










*A héten keddtől vasárnapig rendezik Riccionéban a debreceni Európa-bajnokságra és a londoni olimpiára is válogató olasz úszóbajnokságot, de máris felettébb fontos és biztató hír érkezett Rómából: a kontinens élvonalába tartozó olasz úszósport a legerősebb csapattal érkezik majd a kontinensviadalra.*


Sőt! Már azt is jelezték az olaszok, hogy rajthoz áll Debrecenben világklasszisuk, a *23 esztendős Federica Pellegrini, a 200 és 400 méteres női gyors világcsúcstartója (1:52.98, Róma, 2009. 07. 29., illetve 3:59.15, Róma, 2009. 07. 26.), olimpiai, világ- és Európa-bajnoka.*


*Összesen 174 érem kerül kiosztásra*


Fábián István grafikus – akinek keze nyomát most már hosszú-hosszú évek óta magán viseli minden úszósporttal kapcsolatos kiadvány, plakát, stb. – elkészítette és az Európai Úszó Szövetség már jóvá is hagyta azoknak az érmeknek a terveit, amelyeket a debreceni dobogósok (amennyiben nem lesz holtverseny, akkor 174 leendő helyezettről beszélhetünk…) nyakába akasztanak majd az ünnepélyes eredményhirdetések során.
A medálok a Facebookon megtekinthetők.

Nemzeti színekben az önkéntesek

Gyárfás Tamás, az Eb Szervező Bizottságának elnöke eredményes tárgyalásokat folytatott az Európai és a Magyar Úszó Szövetség sportfelszerelés-szállítójával, az Arenával. 
*Eszerint a debreceni eseményen közreműködő több száz önkéntes nemzeti színű, azaz piros-fehér-zöld öltözetben végzi majd pótolhatatlan munkáját.* 

*Ez látványos és mutatós újdonság lesz, a korábbi magyarországi Európa-bajnokságokon más, többnyire a kék színhez szokhattunk hozzá.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 11)

*Magyar sikerek a columbusi úszó GP-n*​ 

*Jakabos Zsuzsanna és Verrasztó Dávid révén magyar sikert hozott a női és a férfi 400 méter vegyes az Egyesült államokbeli Columbusban zajló úszó Grand Prix-versenyen.*​ 
A swimmingworldmagazine.com beszámolója szerint *Jakabos óriási fölénnyel, 4:38.25 perces idővel *nyerte meg a számot helyi idő szerint pénteken, s ezzel az *idei világranglista hatodik helyére került.*​ 
*Verrasztó 4:14.58 perc alatt ért célba*, *ez a világ idei negyedik legjobb időeredménye férfi 400 m vegyesen.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 23)

[h=2]Kajak-kenu Eb - Sikeres magyar rajt, csak Slezsák nem jutott döntőbe[/h]

*Sikeres rajtot vettek a magyarok a Zágrábban pénteken megkezdődött kajak-kenu Európa-bajnokságon: a nyitónapon 13 számban voltak érdekeltek, s ezek közül tízben az előfutamból egyből a döntőbe kvalifikálták magukat.

Összességében csak egy hajó nem került a fináléba.*

Ezer méteren az ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok kajakos, Farkasdi Ramóna nyitotta a sort, s rögtön futamgyőzelemmel lépett a legjobbak közé, míg a kenus Varga Dávid - gyomorpanaszokkal küzdve - harmadikként ért célba, s ez is finálét ért. A párosoknál a már olimpiai csapattag _*Dombi Rudolf, Kökény Roland *_kajakos, valamint a _*Sáfrán Mátyás, Nagy Péter *_kenus duó is első hellyel lépett tovább, míg az ötkarikás indulási jog kiharcolásáért küzdő_* Tóth Dávid, Kammerer Zoltán, Kulifai Tamás és Pauman Dániel*_ alkotta kajakos kvartett a románok mögött másodikként zárva lett egyből döntős. *A fináléban a dobogón kell majd zárnia az egységnek a londoni repülőjegy megváltásához.*
Egy kilométeren a magyarok közül egyedül *Slezsák István *(K-1) kényszerült középfutamra, miután első pályáján csak negyedik lett, s ő a folytatásban sem tudott javítani: negyedikként ért célba, így szombaton csupán a B döntőben szállhat majd vízre.

Ötszáz méteren a londoni játékokra készülő* Kozák Danuta (K-1) és az olimpiai címvédő Kovács Katalin, Douchev-Janics Natasa duó (K-2), illetve Szalai Tamás (K-1) egyaránt futamgyőzelemmel került a vasárnapi fináléba,* míg a szintén ötkarikás induló *Szabó Gabriella, Kozák, Kovács, Fazekas Krisztina* összeállítású négyes a németek mögött másodikként zárva kvalifikálta magát a végjátékra, amelyre ebben a számban szombaton kerül sor. *Mike Róbert (C-1) harmadik helyen ért célba fél kilométeren,* s ez is egyből döntőt ért.

Ezen a távon két magyar középfutamos egység volt: a _*Pintér Márk, Kugler Attila*_ kajakos és a *Vasbányai Henrik, Németh Szabolcs* kenus páros, előbbi második, utóbbi negyedik lett első pályáján. A második fordulóban aztán mindkét egység harmadik helyen ért a célba, s jutalmul mindkét hajó a legjobb kilenc között folytathatja.

Azokban a számokban, ahol kevesen neveztek, csak döntőt rendeznek.
*Kadler Gusztáv, *a hazai szövetség alelnöke elmondta: a gyomorpanaszokkal küzdők közül továbbra is *Vad Ninetta *van a legrosszabbul, ő infúziót kap, s egyelőre kérdéses, hogy vízre szállhat-e szombaton (*Kárász Annáva*l a K-2 1000 m fináléjában lennének érdekeltek). 

_*A kétszeres ötkarikás és 31-szeres világbajnok *__*Kovács Katalin*__*, valamint a kenus*__* Varga Dávid*__* sincs jól, de az ő esetükben van remény a gyors gyógyulásra.*_


*Az Eb további programja:*

*szombat:*

*
1000 m-es és női K-4 500 m-es döntők 10:35 ó*

*200 m-es előfutamok 14 ó*

*200 m-es középfutamok 16 ó*

*vasárnap:*

*
500 m-es és férfi K-4 1000 m-es döntők 9 ó*

*200 m-es döntők 11:50 ó*

*5000 m-es döntők 15:10 ó*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 23)

[h=2]Kajak-kenu Eb - Eredmények[/h]*2012. június 23. szombat, 13:46

*[h=2] Egy-egy arany és ezüst, valamint két bronz a szombati mérleg[/h]

*A magyar küldöttség egy-egy arany- és ezüst-, valamint két bronzérmet gyűjtött a zágrábi kajak-kenu Európa-bajnokság szombati döntői során.*

A legfényesebb medál a már olimpiai csapattag _*Dombi Rudolf, Kökény Roland*_ kajakos duó nevéhez fűződött: a tavaly, Belgrádban bronzérmes egység ezúttal nagyszerű győzelmet aratott, szinte végig vezetve, egy hajóhossz előnnyel ért célba 1000 méteren.
"Eddig szerintem ez volt a legjobb pályánk, nagyon jólesett - mondta Dombi, aki élete első ötkarikás fellépésére készül. - Ezt azonban csak részeredménynek könyveljük el, az olimpia lesz a főverseny, ha az nem sikerül, akkor ez majd nem ér semmit. Folytatjuk tovább a felkészülést, de tudjuk, hogy nem edzésen kell bajnoknak lenni, hanem magán a versenyen, ahol szeretnénk a legjobbunkat nyújtani. Én azt mondom, ebből bármi lehet."

A nők hasonló számában a pénteken még gyomorpanaszokkal küzdő, infúziót is kapott *Vad Ninetta Kárász Annával párban ezüstérmes lett K-2 1000 m-en.* Kárász feltehetően szintén elkapta szobatársától a vírust, hiszen az eredményhirdetés után ő is rosszul lett, hányt is.
"Este már jobban éreztem magam, az éjszakám is jól telt, így szerencsére tudtam vállalni az indulást. Győzni szerettünk volna, de a körülményekhez képest most az ezüsttel is elégedettek lehetünk" - mondta a parton a KSI lapátforgatója, Vad.

Az olimpiára készülő 500-as női kajaknégyes - *Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta, Kovács Katalin és Fazekas Krisztina - harmadikként siklott a célba *a németek és a fehéroroszok mögött. Az egység a hétfői csapatkijelölés után a héten edzett először együtt, ráadásul a kétszeres ötkarikás bajnok, 31-szeres világbajnok Kovácsnak is "jutott" a társait elért vírusfertőzésből, pénteken szinte semmit nem evett, este Vadhoz hasonlóan infúziót is kapott, s még szombaton is gyengének érezte magát.

"Sajnos beragadtunk a rajtnál, de nem szomorkodunk, mert igazából egy jó szombati edzésnek fogtuk fel ezt a versenyt - nyilatkozott a vezérevezős Szabó, Kozák pedig hozzátette: - Előre megbeszéltük, hogy nem stresszelünk rá erre a futamra. Ami jó, azt megtartjuk, ami rossz volt, azon pedig dolgozni fogunk, hogy kijavítsuk. Ebből az eredményből semmilyen következtetést nem szabad levonni, mi nem is tesszük."

A _*Tóth Márton, Mike Róbert, Vasbányai Henrik és Németh Szabolcs*_ alkotta kenus négyes - a tavalyi Eb-diadalt követően - ezúttal *harmadikként *zárt a fehéroroszok és a románok hajója mögött 1000 méteren.

Az élete első felnőtt világversenyén szereplő, ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok kajakos,_* Farkasdi Ramóna*_ remekül helytállt, *negyedik lett* 1000 m-en, a _*Sáfrán Mátyás, Nagy Péter*_ kenus duó pedig* hatodikként *ért célba egy kilométeren. A pénteki nyitónapon még szintén rosszullétre panaszkodó kenus, *Varga Dávid nyolcadik lett* az 1000 m-es döntőben.

A szombati B döntőkben a magyarok közül egyedül Slezsák István (K-1) volt érdekelt, ő hetedik helyével összesítésben 16.-ként zárt.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 27)

*London 2012 - Újabb négyes válogatót szeretne Sík, Vereckei, Boros és Bozsik *


*Sík Márton, Vereckei Ákos, Bozsik Gábor és Boros Gergely elkeseredetten fogadta Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány keddi döntését, miszerint a zágrábi Európa-bajnokságon ötödik helyezést elért Tóth Dávid, Kammerer Zoltán, Kulifai Tamás, Pauman Dániel összeállítású 1000 m-es kajaknégyes indulását javasolja a londoni olimpián.*

Az ebben a számban kétszeres ötkarikás aranyérmes Vereckei és társai egy újabb válogató kiírását kérik a szakembertől és a szövetségtől. Storcz ugyanakkor máris jelezte: nem ír ki újabb versenyt, ragaszkodik a döntéséhez.
*
"Szeretnénk, ha a lehető legkésőbbi időpontban, azaz az olimpiához a legközelebb összemérhetnénk a tudásunkat Tóthék egységével. - nyilatkozott Sík Márton. - És teszünk egy kijelentést is: ha kijutunk Londonba, vállaljuk, hogy az első hat között végzünk. Amennyiben ez nem sikerül, és mondjuk csak a 7-8. helyen végzünk, az állami jutalmunkat, plusz fejenként egymillió forintot befizetünk a szövetség kasszájába."*

Sík elmondása szerint a négy kajakos már a két héttel ezelőtti négyes válogató előtt kérte, hogy elindulhasson a versenyen, de mivel Boros és Bozsik csak nyolcadik lett korábban párosban, ők nem szállhattak vízre azon a futamon.

_*"Idén két versenyt nyertem 200 méter párosban, amely szintén olimpiai szám, csak éppen nem élvez prioritást. Ennek ellenére úgy tűnik, mégis itthon maradok és nem mehetek Londonba"*_ - jegyezte meg Sík Márton, aki négy éve, Pekingben vezérevezőse volt az ötödik helyen végzett magyar férfi négyesnek.
Magyarország a lehetséges nyolcból hét kvótát gyűjtött férfi kajakban, s a szövetségi kapitány döntése értelmében - az eredményességet szem előtt tartva - csak K-2 és K-4 1000 m-en, valamint K-1 200 m-en indít majd hajót ebben a szakágban a játékokon. K-1 1000 méteren és K-2 200-on nem.

Az ősszel elfogadott válogatási elvek szerint a négyes válogatót megnyert egységnek az automatikus kvalifikációhoz a dobogón kellett volna végeznie a múlt heti kontinensviadalon. Storcz Botond ugyanakkor úgy határozott, hogy az ötödik hely ellenére sem változtat az egység összetételén, s ez a csapat utazhat a brit fővárosba.

*"Sem a szegedi válogatóversenyeken, sem az Eb-n nem láttam ugyanis olyan férfi kajakost, akinek a teljesítménye hiányozna a négyesből"* - indokolta döntését a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség keddi közleményében a szakember, aki három olimpiai bajnoki címéből kettőt ebben a számban szerzett.

_*"Tavaly október végén elfogadta az általam kidolgozott felkészülési programot az elnökség és a szakmai bizottság is. Ebben az szerepelt, hogy ha nem szerzünk több kvótát a már meglévő héthez, akkor azokban a számokban indulunk az olimpián, amelyekben indulási jogokhoz jutottunk, és a K-2 és K-4 1000 méter tekintetében nincs duplázás. - mondta Storcz. - Sík Márton Beé Istvánnal csak hetedik lett a májusi, poznani pótkvalifikációs versenyen K-2 200 méteren, azaz nem szereztek kvótát. Ettől függetlenül mindketten elindulhattak volna a négyes válogatón, nem Borossal és Bozsikkal, másokkal. Nem tették."*_

A szövetségi kapitány úgy fogalmazott: a Tóth, Kammerer, Kulifai és Pauman alkotta négyesnél jelenleg nem lát jobb megoldást, és szerinte ez az egység pontszerző lehet, azaz az első hat között végezhet Londonban.
*"Nem írok ki újabb válogatót"* - jelentette ki Storcz Botond.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 28)

*Kékszalag - Idén a vízállás jelenthet problémát*



2012. 06. 28. 10.02 <right> 
</right>
<right>
</right>




*

A tavalyi vihar után ezúttal az alacsony vízállás jelenthet kihívást a résztvevőknek a jövő csütörtökön Balatonfüredről elrajtoló 44. Kékszalag MVM Partner Nagydíj vitorlásversenyen.*
​

A győzelemre esélyes Principessa csapat csütörtöki közleménye szerint az Európa legrégebbi és legnagyobb tókerülő versenyére készülő egységek egy részének komoly gondot okozhat a múlt évihez képest 15 cm-rel alacsonyabb, 75 cm körüli vízállás. A nagyobb testű, nagyobb merülésű hajók reális kockázatként számolhatnak a megfenekléssel. 

* "A Balaton medre változatos, hol mélyebb sávok, gödrök, hol pedig hordalékkúpok, úgynevezett padok, marások alakulnak ki. Ezek a felszínről nem láthatóak, csak a tapasztaltabb hajósok ismerik a víz alatti világ ezen jellemzőit. A Szentkirályi-Principessa is a nagy merülésű hajók közé tartozik, így a csapatnak fel kell készülnie a váratlan és kockázatos szituációkra, autós hasonlattal élve a kézifékes megállásokra. A hajó ugyanis képes akár 20-25 csomós (40 km/ó) sebességre is felgyorsulni, ami a vízen már óriási tempónak számít. Ezzel a sebességgel közlekednek a vízisízőket húzó motorcsónakok is. Ha ennél a sebességnél a hajó stabilitását biztosító uszony (svert) elakad a mederben, a rohanó Principessa azonnal megtorpan, s a rajta lévő tárgyakra és a legénységre a fizikai erők pontosan úgy hatnak, mint az autó utasaira blokkolásnál."*

A kormányos Rauschenberger Miklós sokszoros bajnok és Nagy R. Attila csapatvezető szerdán kihirdette keretét, melyben szerepel Sárközy András hétszeres magyar bajnok, sokszoros válogatott, Oroszlán Gábor és Oroszlán Péter Európa-bajnokok, sokszoros magyar bajnokok és válogatott kerettagok, valamint Weöres Szabolcs korábbi Kékszalag abszolút győztes, Földkerülő HKC abszolút győztes, Amerika Kupa-csapattag, sokszoros magyar bajnok.

A Balaton-kerülés rekordját 10 óra 40 perces idővel, 1955 óta a Nemere II tartja, amely felújítva idén is nekivág a légvonalban 145 kilométeres távnak. Az indulóknak a Balatonfüred-Kenese-Siófok-Keszthely-Balatonfüred útvonalat kell teljesíteniük. A szél függvényében a legjobbak várhatóan már a rajt napjának estéjén vagy éjjel befutnak a füredi mólóhoz, de a kiírás szerint 7-én reggel kilencig lehet érvényesen célba érni.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 22)

*Szombaton kajak-kenu Göd Kupa Kammerer Zoltánnal és Pauman Dániellel*


2012. 08. 22. 05.46 <right> 

</right>




*

Szombaton 19. alkalommal rendezik meg a Dunakanyar egyik legnagyobb kajak-kenu eseményét, a Göd Kupát, amelyen várhatóan részt vesz a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Kammerer Zoltán és a Londonban ezüstérmes férfi négyes egy másik tagja, Pauman Dániel is.
* 

A Gödi SE kajak-kenu szakosztálya és a Dunai Vízisport Alapítvány közös rendezvényén utánpótlás kajak- és több korosztálynak meghirdetett, szabadidős indiánkenu-futamokon lehet majd vízre szállni.

_* A szervezők tájékoztatása szerint a versenyre az alsógödi Duna-parti vízterületen (Béke utca végénél, GSE csónakház), reggel 9 és este fél hét között kerül sor.*_


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 23)

*Világcsúcsra készül a hosszútávúszó*


2012. 08. 23. 17.49 <right> 

</right>




*
Mányoki Attila
** a 
segítség nélküli non-stop úszás rekordját szeretné megdönteni. 
*
A 39 éves sportember tájékoztatása szerint a segítség nélküli non-stop úszás aktuális rekordja *108 km,* ezt kívánja megjavítani legalább két kilométerrel. A csúcskísérlet hivatalos helyszíne a görögországi Messini-öböl lesz, a jövő pénteki startra pedig a Kalamata Poseidon Klubnál kerül sor.

*Mányoki tervei szerint jó időjárási viszonyok mellett reggel 5 óra körül indul, s egy GPS-szel felszerelt kísérő és mentőhajó biztosítja majd az útját. Optimális esetben másnap, este nyolc óra körül fejezi be az úszást.



**Elvehetik Michael Phelps olimpiai érmeit*


<right> 
</right>*Túl hamar kerültek nyilvánosságra** Michael Phelps **fürdőkádas fotói, illetve a bejelentés, hogy ő lett a Louis Vuitton reklámarca. A 22 ötkarikás éremmel, közte 18 arannyal világcsúcstartó, az olimpia után visszavonult Phelps elvileg vétett az Olimpiai Charta sok sportoló felháborodását kiváltó 40. cikkelye ellen.*


Eszerint a játékok ideje alatt a résztvevők, illetve akkreditált személyek számára tilos bármilyen márka, termék vagy szolgáltatás hirdetése internetes oldalon, fórumon, blogban, közösségi oldalakon, illetve ez idő alatt a NOB engedélye nélkül, magyarán a NOB érdekeivel ellentétes reklámokban sem szerepelhetnek.








Márpedig a neves fotós,* Annie Leibovitz* által készített képekből még a záróünnepség előtt nyilvánosságra került néhány, illetve a szponzori bejelentés is túl korán került napvilágra.


A NOB sokak szerint elavult rendelkezésének megsértői komoly büntetésre számíthatnak, akár még olimpiai érmeiktől is megfoszthatják a „bűnösöket”.


_*A szabályazata kimondja, hogy július 18. és augusztus 15. között a sportolók nem reklámozhatnak semmilyen terméket, amely nem szponzorálta az olimpiát. Kérdés, hogy a NOB ezek után mit tesz, mivel a fotók nem reklámként, hanem hírként jelentek meg a sajtóban.*_
*
*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 24)

*Sárkányhajó: Összetartás Milánóért*<right>

</right>





*
Szerdától vasárnapig Fadd-Domboriban készül a sárkányhajó válogatott a jövő héten kezdődő milánói világbajnokságra. A több mint 150 versenyzőt megmozgató esemény előkészületeiről Csabai Edvin szakágvezetőt kérdeztük.**Csütörtöktől négynapos összetartó táborban vehetnek részt a versenyzők Fadd-Domboriban. Miről szól majd ez a néhány nap?*

Az összeszokásról, no és arról, hogy lássuk ki, hol tart a felkészülésében. A válogató óta rengeteg munkát végeztek el a csapatok, bizakodva várjuk a versenyt, még úgy is, hogy tudjuk a szegedi sikert nem leszünk képesek megismételni, hiszen egy-két versenyzőt leszámítva, ezúttal nem lesznek a csapatokban síkvizes, aktív versenyzők. Szegeden mindössze két számban lettünk másodikak, vagyis majdnem minden számban címvédőként érkezünk Milánóba.

*Mit várhatunk az egységektől?*

Dobogós eredményeket mindenképpen. Véleményem szerint női csapatunk, férfi szenior egységünk és a Sárkányanyák nyújthatnak kiemelkedő produkciót, de nem írnám le férficsapatainkat, a Römi és a T-Mobile egységet, valamint a győrieket sem, akik a tataiakkal közösen igazán ütőképes egységet alkotnak. A női egység, amely majdnem ugyanaz, mint Szegeden volt, egyébként már az edzések során megmutatta erejét, hiszen gyakran tört borsot a férfi csapatok orra alá.
*Minden számban indulnak magyar csapatok?*

Az ifjúsági kategóriában nem leszünk ott. Mivel önköltséges ez a világbajnokság, nehéz volt húsz versenyzőt összeszedni. A többi kategóriában abszolút nem jelentett gondot, hogy egyénileg kell vállalni a részvételi költségeket, a szövetség annyiban sietett a segítségünkre, hogy az A-egységek esetében beszállt a nevezési díjakba.
*Mikor indul útnak a csapat Milánóba?*

*Egy része kedden, a másik csoport pedig szerdán utazik. 

Az első futamok pedig csütörtökön kezdődnek.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 24)

*Kammerert már meggyőzték, most jön Kati néni*








*Kammerer Zoltán háromszoros olimpiai bajnok kajakos a londoni ezüstérem után enged a társak unszolásának, és nem hagy fel a kajakozással.


Sőt már beszélgetett edzőjükkel, Fábiánné Rozsnyói Katalinnal, akit szintén szeretnének rávenni a folytatásra. 
Döntés októberben *
*
„Kulifai Tamásék nagyon szeretnék, ha még sokáig együtt kajakoznánk. Ők ugyan tíz-tizenkét évvel fiatalabbak nálam, de harmincnégy évesen egyre inkább hajlok arra: ha ennyire akarják, hát folytassuk együtt egy darabig"* – *fogalmazott Kammerer.*

*„Kati nénivel volt egy érdekes beszélgetésünk a napokban: ő ült a motorcsónakban, szó szót követett, és megkérdezte, tényleg folytatom-e. Azt válaszoltam, igen, akkor, ha ő is. Erre azt mondta, rendben, kölcsönösen folytassuk. Abban maradtunk, októberben visszatérünk a dologra. Én mindenképpen maradok, most Kati néninél a labda" *–* mesélte az olimpiai bajnok kajakos.*

*„Remélem, a mostani sikerünk is ad némi lökést az utánpótlás toborzásának. Nekem is van egy érdekes történetem Kulifai Tamással: 2000-ben, amikor olimpiát nyertem, eljöttek a családi házunkba az akkor kilenc-tízéves kis kajakosok, köztük Toma is. Készült rólunk közös kép, a mellkasomig ért akkor. Most meg egy hajóban evezve nyertünk olimpiai ezüstöt, láss csodát" – idézte fel a múlt egy kellemes találkozását Kammerer.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 25)

*Debrecenben folytatja pályafutását Biczó Bence*
 <right>

</right>





*

A Debreceni Egyetem (DE) hallgatójaként tanul tovább és a Debreceni Sportcentrum-Sportiskola (DSC-SI) versenyzőjeként folytatja pályafutását szeptembertől Biczó Bence ifjúsági olimpiai bajnok úszó.*

Amint Fábián István rektor pénteken sajtótájékoztatón bejelentette: a várossal közösen kialakított sportkoncepció részeként az egyetem sportszervező alapszakon iskolázza be a 19 éves úszót, míg a DSC-SI biztosít neki keretet a versenyzésre.

A fiatal sportolóval tart Debrecenbe edzője, Sántics Béla is - tette hozzá.

Kósa Lajos polgármester hangsúlyozta: a város több mint tíz éve indított el egy átfogó sportpolitikai koncepciót, amely az infrastruktúra-fejlesztéssel indult. Ennek során épült meg az atlétikai stadion, a sportuszoda, a jégcsarnok és számos iskolai futballpálya is. Ezeket a kereteket tartalommal, ifjú sportolókkal kellett megtölteni, amelyben kiemelkedő partnerük az egyetem.

*Hangsúlyozta: **"a piramisnak kell, hogy csúcsa legyen". Az élsportolók Debrecenbe igazolása jelenti ezeket a csúcsokat és a londoni olimpián aranyérmes Risztov Éva után Biczó Bence is példaképpé válhat a gyerekek előtt, a városnak és az egyetemnek pedig sikereket hozhat.* 
*Kósa Lajos szerint "ez a sztárigazolás" nemcsak az úszót, hanem Biczó kiváló edzőjét is magában foglalja.*

*A polgármester kitért rá: **hosszú távon el lehet azon gondolkodni, hogy Debrecenben az érettségi feltétele legyen például az, hogy minden diák legalább alapszinten megtanuljon úszni.*

Biczó Bence és Sántics Béla a városban található kiváló körülményeket méltatták, megjegyezve, hogy hosszú évekre terveznek Debrecenben maradni.
*
Biczó a londoni játékokon 200 m pillangón elődöntős volt, a kilencedik helyen végzett.
*



*Videó - Hatalmas bálna ijesztgette a kajakozókat*

<right> 

</right>
<center>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/StIKzIm2tEE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></iframe></center>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 28)

*Magyar vitorlássiker a balatonfüredi Asso99-es Európa Kupán

**A Nyári Zsolt és Fonyó Károly vezette hajó nyerte meg Balatonfüreden a vitorlázók Asso99-es hajóosztályának Európa Kupa-versenyét. 
*
A vasárnap zárult viadalon 21 hajó vett részt, s nyolc futamot bonyolítottak le, melyek végén a Yuppie elnevezésű hajó legénysége 25 helyezési ponttal zárt az élen.
A második helyen a repülőhollandi hajosztály nyolcszoros világbajnoka, Majthényi Szabolcs által vezetett Fantomasso végzett, míg a harmadik helyet a tízszeres Kékszalag-győztes Litkey Farkas kormányozta Asso le mio szerezte meg.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 29)

*Baráth Etele: Janicsot oroszok is csábítják, de magyar marad

*







*Douchev-Janics Natasát a szerbek és az oroszok is hívják, de már szóban jelezte a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetségnek (MKKSZ): marad és folytatja a versenyzést.*

*"Janics Natasában mindenképpen benne maradt Londonban az aranyérem, de semmi baj, folytatni kell és folytatni is fogja. Natasa egész biztosan magyar színekben versenyez továbbra is"* 
*- jelentette ki Baráth Etele MKKSZ-elnök kedden.*

A sportvezető hozzátette: a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok kajakost sok tényező ide köti és szóban jelezte már, hogy marad, ugyanakkor a szerb szövetség csábítása erős és folyamatos, sőt az oroszok is átigazolnák őt. 









Augusztus közepén Szerbiában látott napvilágot, hogy Janics esetleg újra szerb színekben versenyezne, de később ezt menedzsere és a klubigazgató is cáfolta.

*Baráth Etele arról is beszélt, hogy Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitányi posztja megszűnhet, s a jövőben szakági vezetők irányíthatják a felkészülést:*
*"Sok küzdelmet folytatott, nem ő volt a legnépszerűbb kapitány, de következetes elvei nagyon becsülendőek. Azonban átszervezési javaslataink sokkal inkább az egyes szakágak irányításának megerősítését, önállósítását célozzák, mintsem az egy kapitány modelljét a továbbiakban. Ennek oka, hogy vannak gyengeségeink, például a kenu szakágban. Szakmai vezetőket szánunk a szakágak élére, inkább a műhelyekben hiszek az erős központosítással szemben. Kérdés tehát, egyáltalán megmarad-e a szövetségi kapitányi poszt."*









Az MKKSZ-t 1995 óta irányító Baráth saját jövőjével kapcsolatban úgy fogalmazott, azt nem gondolja, hogy elnök lesz még egy négyéves cikluson át. Azt tudja elképzelni, hogy az átmenet időszakában a sportág élén maradjon, hogy zökkenőmentesen átvezesse a sportágat egy új érába.
*
"Ha marasztal majd a többség, akkor márciusban újraindulok, de nem Rióig, hanem már csak kétéves elnöki mandátummal tervezve" - mondta Baráth Etele.*

















*Rafting: Lipnóban ismét a dobogó a cél*

2012. 08. 28. 22.09 <right> 




</right>



<right> </right>










*

Costa Rica dzsungelei után most a csehországi Lipnóra figyel a raftingvilág, hiszen augusztus 28. és szeptember 2. között itt rendezik meg az ifjúsági világbajnokságot, valamint a felnőtt Európa-bajnokságot.*
Az elmúlt évek jelentős sikereket hoztak a magyar rafting sport számára. 2009-ben világbajnoki címet, 2010-ben Európa-bajnoki győzelmet könyvelhetett el férfi csapatunk, amely a downriver és a H2H kategóriában a legjobbak között van a világon. Az elmúlt másfél év átrendeződést hozott a válogatotton belül, a tavalyi Costa Rica-i világbajnokságon egy alakulófélben lévő magyar egység mutatkozott be, amely azonban az augusztus végi csehországi Lipnóban megrendezésre kerülő Európa-bajnokságon már dobogós helyet szeretne kiharcolni magának.







*„Kezd összeérni ez az új csapat, így méltán bizakodhatunk egy dobogó közeli eredményben. Az európai terepek általunk jobban ismertek, itt jobban tudunk érvényesülni majd, mint Costa Ricában *– mondta Markovics András csapatvezető, aki hozzátette: az ifjúsági világbajnokságon is lesz magyar egység.
_
*„Ez azért is nagy bravúr, mert az idén semmiféle támogatást nem kapott a sportágunk, vagyis szinte önköltségen készülnek és versenyeznek a válogatott tagjai. Jó, hogy ezúttal „csak” a közeli Lipnóba kell befektetni, jövőre azonban Új-Zélandon lesz a világbajnokság és a részvételhez mindenképpen szükségünk lesz a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség támogatására” *_- folytatta a csapatvezető.

*Az ifjúságiak négyes hajókban vetélkednek majd a világbajnokságon, míg a felnőtt Európa-bajnokságon négyes és hatos versenyeket is rendeznek majd. Női csapatunk ezúttal nem indul a versenyen, ám a hírek szerint két magyar egység is felkészül majd az új-zélandi világbajnokság válogató versenyeire.

*










​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 31)

*Magyar éremeső az V. Kajak-kenu Egyetemi Világbajnokság első napján*

<right></right>




*


A pekingi olimpia bronzérmese, Kiss Tamás (Óbudai Egyetem) kenu 1000 méteren nagyszerű versenyzéssel szerzett aranyérmet az V. Kajak-kenu Egyetemi Világbajnokságon augusztus 30-án. Az első döntő napon további két ezüstérmet és két bronzérmet hozott a magyar csapat. A háromnapos eseményen Magyarországot hét felsőoktatási intézmény tizenöt sportolója képviseli.*

*Augusztus 30-án rendezték az első döntőket az V. Kajak-kenu Egyetemi Világbajnokságon, ahol remek rajtot vett Magyarország tizenöt fős csapata. *

*A pekingi olimpia bronzérmese, Kiss Tamás (Óbudai Egyetem) kenu 1000 méteren szerzett aranyérmet a kazah Petrov Vladimirt és a francia Bart Adreint megelőzve. Császár Gergely (Szegedi Tudományegyetem) kajak 1000 méteren ezüstéremmel gazdagította a magyar csapatot. Szilvásy Nóra (Budapesti Műszaki Egyetem) egyetlen másodperccel maradt csak le az aranyéremről kajak 500 méteren. A Szegedi Tudományegyetem hallgatói, Tóth Attila Tas és Hasanovic Dávid kajak 1000 méteren bronzérmet hoztak el. Szintén harmadik helyen végezett kajak négyesünk 500 méteren, Szilvásy Nóra (Budapesti Műszaki Egyetem), Szabó Petra (Szolnoki Főiskola), Seprényi Sára (Szegedi Tudományegyetem), Szeltner Ivett (Szegedi Tudományegyetem) összeállításban.
*
*Az V. Kajak-kenu Egyetemi Világbajnokságnak az oroszországi Kazan ad idén otthont, mely 2013-ban a Nyári Universiade házigazdája is lesz. *

_*A háromnapos világbajnokságon hét felsőoktatási intézmény tizenöt sportolója képviseli hazánkat. A csapat vezetője dr. Kiss László, a Magyar Egyetemi-Főiskolai Sportszövetség elnökségi tagja. A szervezők előzetes közleménye szerint közel háromszáz sportoló vesz részt az eseményen.



*_*Kajak-kenu: Augusztusi örömök*


<right>

</right>




*

Olimpiai arany és bónusznak három nap Amszterdam. Írhatjuk azt is, az augusztus tökéletesen alakul Szabó Gabriella számára. A női négyes sztrókja London egyik hőse lett, és örömét tetézi, hogy az olimpiát követően három napot együtt tud tölteni az óceánjáró hajón dolgozó párjával.*
*Tökéletes augusztus.*

_*Így igaz. Szebb nem is lehetne. A legnagyobb öröm természetesen az olimpiai aranyérem, amelyet a női négyessel nyertünk meg. De attól is szárnyalok, hogy végre három napot együtt tudok tölteni a párommal. Nyolc hete nem láttam őt, Amszterdamban kötöttek ki, és most, hogy vége a felkészülésnek és az olimpiának, össze tudtunk hozni pár napot Hollandiában.*_
*
Látta a londoni döntőjét?*

*Persze, megnézte a hajón. Sőt, volt nála egy külön szurkolói zászló és a döntő után beszéltünk is telefonon. Nagyon izgult.*


*Pedig, az alapján ahogyan nyertek, túlságosan nem kellett izgulniuk.

*
_*Minket is meglepett, hogy ilyen könnyedén nyert a négyes. Igaz, a szolnoki edzőtáborban mért idők alapján tudtuk, hogy jók vagyunk, de meglepő volt, hogy sem a németek, sem a fehéroroszok nem tudták velünk tartani a lépést.*_


*Kétszer is sikerült tökéletesen rajtolniuk, úgy ahogy az a nagy könyvben megvan írva.

*
*Rengeteget gyakoroltuk a rajtot, én pedig külön elemeztem a nagy ellenfeleket. A mi erősségünk általában a hajránkban rejlett, most megfogtuk azzal a többieket, hogy már a táv elején remekül eljöttünk. Igazából már akkor sejtettem, hogy mi nyerünk, amikor a németek egyetlen centivel sem tudtak elénk kerülni.*


*Pedig a célban elég hitetlennek tűnt. A szája elé emelte a kezét és Kozák Danuta hiába jelentkezett a szokásos pacsira, elölről nem érkezett válasz.*

_*Mert teljesen feldolgozhatatlan volt, hogy olimpiai bajnok lettem.*_
*
Most már elhiszi?*

_*Nem igazán. Olykor beugrik a gondolat, elmosolyodok vagy éppen ki akarok ugrani a bőrömből, aztán megint jön a kérdés: ez tényleg velem történt meg?*_
*
Igen, önnel. És lefogadjuk, hogy ez csak a kezdet volt.*

_*Hát remélem is, hogy lesz folytatás. Nem csak négyesben, de Danával egyszer párosban is. Rió nekem éppen megfelelne…*_

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 1)

*Sárkányhajó VB: Arany az első döntős napon!*
 <right> 
</right>




​
*
Egy arany-, öt ezüst- és egy bronzérmet szereztek a magyar egységek a milánói sárkányhajó-világbajnokságon.*

Pénteken az 500 méteres finálékat rendezték meg, amelyen a masters korcsoportban a 20-as női csapat az első helyen zárt. A masters férfiak számára mindössze hét tized hiányzott a diadalhoz – időfutamuk alapján ennyivel maradtak el a dobogó legfelső fokától.Rajtuk kívül még négy számban vehettek át a mieink ezüstérmet: a masters női 10-es egység, a férfi szenior 20-as egység, valamint a 10-es és 20-as szenior hölgyek is egyaránt a másodikak lettek, a nap bronzérmét pedig a 20-as masters vegyes hajó szerezte meg.
A milánói az első világbajnokság, amelyen 10 és 20 fős hajók is versenyeznek. Süveges Lilla csapatvezető beszámolója szerint a nagyon erős nemzetközi mezőnyben a fülöp-szigeteki hajók viszik a prímet, még a jó eredményekkel bíró orosz hajók is megszenvednek az ázsiai csapatokkal.
_*
Szombat délelőtt a 2000 méteres versenyekkel folytatódik a világbajnokság, *_​


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Szeptember 1)

*2012. augusztus 21-26. között az MVM Sportegyesület szervezésében került megrendezésre a 2012. évi MVM Asso 99 Európa Kupa és Magyar Bajnokság,* valamint az MVM Melges 24 Országos Bajnokság az MVM Társaságcsoport részét képező Paksi Atomerőmű tulajdonában levő balatonfüredi Koloska Marina Vitorlás Kikötőben.
A két bajnokság egy időpontban, egy helyszínen, azonban két külön -- mindkét esetben Up&Down - pályán valósult meg. Az Asso 99 hajóosztályban 17 magyar és 4 német egység, a Melges 24 hajóosztályban 11 hazai csapat nevezett és csatázott a dobogós helyekért.

*"**Magyar vitorlássiker a balatonfüredi Asso99-es Európa Kupán

**A Nyári Zsolt és Fonyó Károly vezette hajó nyerte meg Balatonfüreden a vitorlázók Asso99-es hajóosztályának Európa Kupa-versenyét. 
*
A vasárnap zárult viadalon 21 hajó vett részt, s nyolc futamot bonyolítottak le, melyek végén a Yuppie elnevezésű hajó legénysége 25 helyezési ponttal zárt az élen.
A második helyen a repülőhollandi hajosztály nyolcszoros világbajnoka, Majthényi Szabolcs által vezetett Fantomasso végzett, míg a harmadik helyet a tízszeres Kékszalag-győztes Litkey Farkas kormányozta Asso le mio szerezte meg.*"*

<iframe src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8e5kuwvMMeY" allowfullscreen="" frameborder="0" height="215" width="360"></iframe>


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 1)

*Nem sikerült hosszútávúszó világcsúcsot döntenie Mányoki Attilának*



2012. 09. 01. 14.48 <right> 
</right>
<right>
</right>




​*

A kedvezőtlen tengeráramlatok miatt nem sikerült elérnie célját Mányoki Attilának, aki szerette volna megdönteni a segítség nélküli non-stop úszás 108 kilométeres világrekordját.
* 
A csúcskísérlet hivatalos helyszíne a görögországi Messini-öbölben, a kalamatai Poszeidon Klubnál volt, ahol pénteken startolt el a 39 éves magyar sportember. Az MTI-t szombaton tájékoztatva elmondta, hogy az időjárás kedvező volt, kellemes vízhőmérséklet és enyhe légmozgás jellemezte a napot, és egy GPS-szel felszerelt kísérő és mentőhajó biztosította az útját. 

 * "A hajnali startot követően jól haladtunk és kevesebb mint 9 óra alatt elértem az első ellenőrző pontot. Ekkor valamivel több, mint 32 km-t úsztam - számolt be a részletekről. - Néhány kilométerrel az első ellenőrzési pont elhagyása után egy nagyon erős áramlattal kerültem szembe, s 8 óra 45 perc küzdelem árán tudtam elérni az első szakasz felét! Nagyon sok energiámat felemésztette ez a szakasz. A második ellenőrző ponthoz érkezve közölték, hogy az erős áramlat továbbra is megvan, és az utolsó 25 km-es távot ellensodrásban kellene teljesíteni."* 

* Mányoki Attila arra az elhatározásra jutott, hogy 22 óra, 65 kilométernyi úszás után feladja a küzdelmet. *

*"Sajnos a délutáni áramlat rengeteget kivett belőlem és nem éreztem magamban annyi erőt, hogy 85 km megtétele után ismét egy ilyen erős áramlattal szembe úszva teljesítsem a távot. A fáradtságot és az ilyenkor szokásos kisebb égési sebeket leszámítva minden rendben velem" *- nyilatkozott a sportember.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

*Négy magyar ezüst és egy bronz a kajak-kenu egyetemi vb-n*

<right></right>





*
A magyar versenyzők a korábbi egy arany-, valamint két-két ezüst- és bronzérem után további négy ezüstöt és egy bronzot gyűjtöttek az oroszországi Kazanyban rendezett kajak-kenu egyetemi világbajnokságon.
*
A hazai sportági szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a kenus* Kiss Tamás* az 1000 méteren aratott győzelme után 500 m-en másodikként ért célba, és szintén a dobogó második fokára állhatott fel 200 m-en a *Sík Márton, Boros Gergely* kajakos duó, valamint a *Sík, Császár Gergely, Boros, Szomolányi Máté *összetételű négyes. 

*A nőknél *K-1 200 m-en* Szabó Petra* harmadik lett, míg *Szilvásy Nórával* K-2 500 m-en ezüstérmet vehetett át.

_*A háromnapos eseményen Magyarországot hét felsőoktatási intézmény tizenöt sportolója képviselte.*_
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 6)

*Csipes Tamara folytatja, de előbb férjhez megy
*





<right>

</right>
*Csipes Tamara másfél hónapig nem sokat hallatott magáról, egészen pontosan azóta, hogy az U23-as korosztály júliusi portugáliai kajak-kenu Európa-bajnokságán két számban is aranyérmet nyert: a K-1 500 méteren és ugyanezen a távon a magyar négyes tagjaként.*A fiatalok kontinensbajnokságát két héttel a londoni olimpiai játékok előtt rendezték meg, amelyről viszont a Domino Honvéd versenyzője lemaradt. 

*„Nyaraltam, sokat pihentem, igyekeztem teljesen kikapcsolódni, és elfelejteni minden rosszat. Sajnos mindazt, minden keserűséget, ami velem történt, még nem tudtam teljesen feldolgozni. Előbb vagy utóbb biztos túl tudom majd magamat tenni azon, hogy az olimpián nem vehettem részt „*_*– nyilatkozta Csipes Tamara. *_

*
Édesapja és edzője, Csipes Ferenc szerint a legtöbb eséllyel a K-4 500 méteres olimpiai versenyszámban pályázhatott volna meg egy helyet, a magyar színeket viszont három klubtársa, Szabó Gabriella, Kozák Danuta és Kovács Katalin, valamint a hazai élmezőnybe külföldről idén visszatért Fazekas Krisztina képviselte az ötkarikás versenyeken. 
*

*A szövetségi kapitány által összeállított négyes kevés közös edzéssel a háta mögött az Európa-bajnokságon még gyengén „muzsikált”,* 
*
az olimpián viszont fényesen szerepelt és aranyéremmel bizonyított. Húsz év után nyert újra magyar női négyes az olimpián.*

*

„Nem álltam le a portugáliai versenyek után, de csak annyit mozogtam, hogy ne kényelmesedjek el. ”.
*
Arra a kérdésre, hogy a londoni versenyzéséhez fűződő sportolói álmának a szertefoszlása nem törte-e meg annyira, hogy bánatában még a versenyzői karrierjének a befejezésére is gondoljon, egyértelmű és megnyugtató választ adott.

*„Egészen biztos, hogy folyatni fogom, de a mikéntről csak egy hónap múlva szeretnék nyilatkozni. Nagy változások aligha következnek be a sportpályafutásom mindennapjaiban, ahogy eddig, a jövőben is sokat kell edzenem.”* – _*hangsúlyozta Tamara, aki nem tért ki arra, hogy a versenysúlyára a jövőben miként fog jobban ügyelni.
*_
*
Magánéletében viszont már ezen a héten mérföldköves esemény érkezik el: szombaton bekötik Tamara fejét…*

*
„Négy éve tart a kapcsolatom Gergővel, szombaton pedig házasságot is kötünk. Csak annyit árulnék el róla, hogy nem versenyző, de a sportolással sokat foglalkozó a párom” 
*
–_* mondta Csipes Tamara, aki 12 évvel ezelőtt kezdett el kajakozni, és aki a tavalyig felfelé ívelő pályafutása során négy felnőtt világbajnoki, és három Európa-bajnoki aranyérmet érdemelt ki.

*_*GRATULÁLUNK! SOK BOLDOGSÁGOT!*_*
*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 7)

*Kozmann György rendkívül sokat tanult Kolonics Györgytől*

2012. 09. 07. 06.25 <right> 
</right>
<right></right>*Hat évig párja volt a sajnálatosan korán eltávozott, kétszeres olimpiai bajnok Kolonics Györgynek.*








*Kozmann György Peking előtt egy hónappal élte át a tragédiát, *hogy azután csepeli klubtársával, Kiss Tamással, rohamtempójú felkészülést követően olimpiai bronzérmet szerezzenek. 

*Az immár 34 éves Kozmann az olimpiát megelőző válogatók befejeztével úgy döntött, végleg leteszi a lapátot.*

* „Amikor két év, önkéntes távollétet követően a visszatérés mellett voksoltam, valóban nagyon komolyan gondoltam a dolgot”* *- válaszolt az érdeklődésre a Csepel és Paks között kétlaki életet élő sportember. 
*
*„Ma is állítom, nem is volt esélytelen ez a vállalkozás. Személyes észrevételeimtől függetlenül is mondom: a szövetség szakmai vezetői több hibát is elkövettek. A legfőbb hibát a folyamatosn késlekedés jelentette. Egyáltalán nem véletlenül lett ennyire eredménytelen a kenus szakág.”*

*- És Ön, személy szerint miért nem ért oda?*

*„Az alapvető gondot az általános késlekedés okozta. Már tavaly ősszel ki kellett volna alakítani a párokat, hogy eleget gyakorolhassanak együtt. Jómagam például mindössze a válogatók előtt másfél hónappal térdelhettem össze az egyébként igen tehetségesnek érzett Varga Dáviddal.”*

*- Ha visszatekint pályafutására, miről beszélne legszívesebben?*

*"Kiemelt helyet foglal el az életemben a Kolonics Gyurival együtt töltött hat esztendő. Szakmailag rengeteget tanultam tőle, emberileg pedig jól kiegészítettük egymást.”*

*- Most, hogy időmilliomos lett, mihez kezd?*

*„Pakson javában benne vagyok egy építkezésben. A majdani családi ház a megújuló energiák hasznosítását lesz hivatott érzékelhető módon bemutatni. Eredetileg gépésztechnikus vagyok, így van valamennyi műszaki vénám is. Nagyon kíváncsian várom, az energiafélékben egyre szegényebb világunkban mennyi publicitást kapnak majd az elért eredményeink.” *
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 21)

*Douchev-Janics követheti férjét Szerbiába

*






*Douchev-Janics Natasa háromszoros olimpiai bajnok kajakos férje, Andrian Douchev Szerbiában folytatja edzői pályafutását, a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség (MKKSZ) csütörtöki tájékoztatása szerint pedig számítani lehet arra, hogy a magyar versenyző követi őt.*

*"Mi is úgy tudjuk, hogy Natasa férje Szerbiában kapott edzői állást, amihez gratulálunk" *- mondta Ábrahám Attila, az MKKSZ főtitkára. "Ilyen fejlemények után nem lenne meglepetés, ha felesége és gyermeke követni szeretné őt. Ez azonban véleményem szerint nem jelenti automatikusan azt, hogy Natasa szülőhazája színeiben folytatja a kajakozást."
Andrian Douchev 2010-ben vette feleségül Janics Natasát, és már abban az évben segítette párját felkészülését, melynek eredményeként párja a poznani vb-n három arany- és két ezüstérmet szerzett. 

A versenyző szülés miatt kihagyta a következő szezont, majd *a londoni olimpián 500 méter kettesben Kovács Katalinnal ezüst-, 200 méter egyesben pedig bronzérmes lett.*

Ábrahám szerint Douchev-Janics pályafutásának folytatását illetően többféle variáció létezik. Elképzelhető, hogy a versenyző szülőhazájában, Szerbiában készül, de továbbra is magyar színekben, adott esetben magyar egyesület versenyzőjeként indul a világversenyeken. A sydney-i olimpián 2000-ben úgy lett negyedik szerb színekben K-1 500 méteren, hogy akkor már Magyarországon élt, és magyar klubnál készült.

*"Természetesen az is előfordulhat, hogy Natasa visszautasíthatatlan ajánlatot kap a szerb szövetségtől. Ebben az esetben kérelmet kell benyújtania a magyar szövetséghez, és csak az MKKSZ hozzájárulása után indulhat jövőre más ország sportolójaként világversenyen"* - mondta Ábrahám hozzátéve: ilyen kérelem nem érkezett a magyar szövetséghez, ezért az MKKSZ-nek és elnökségének sem lehet még hivatalos álláspontja az ügyben.

*"Szeretnénk, ha továbbra is a magyar válogatott tagja maradna, nagyon sajnálnánk, ha más ország színeiben folytatná. Mi tiszteletben fogjuk tartani a döntését, hiszen rengeteget tett a magyar kajak-kenu sportért. Minden megoldásra nyitottak vagyunk, ha meg tudunk egyezni a részleteket illetően" *- fogalmazott a főtitkár.

Egy másik magyar kajakos, Benedek Dalma viszont biztos, hogy szerb színekben folytatja, hiszen már beadta az erre vonatkozó kérelmeket. A hétszeres világbajnok - aki eddig egyszer sem tudott indulni olimpián - már elköszönt klubjától, az MTK-tól, és benyújtotta a szövetségnek a szerb Dusan Ruziciccsel augusztusban kötött házasságát tanúsító okmányt.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 22)

*Maratoni kajak-kenu-vb - Hat érem az ifjúságiak között

*





*
Mindhárom egyes számot megnyerték, és összesen hat érmet nyertek a magyarok a római maratoni kajak-kenu-világbajnokság pénteki nyitányán az ifjúságiak versenyeiben.*

A viadal honlapja szerint a férfi kajakosoknál *Petró Ádám győzött, Havas Balázs harmadik lett, a nőknél Takács Tamara nyert, mögötte Horváth Noémi ért célba, míg kenuban Bodonyi Andrásé lett az arany-, Varga Patriké pedig a bronzérem.*

*A felnőttek szombaton kezdik el a versenyt.

*














​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 23)

*Maratoni kajak-kenu-vb - Csay Renáta aranyérmes

*









*Csay Renáta aranyérmes lett szombaton a római maratoni kajak-kenu-világbajnokság második napján, míg Nagy Péter ezüstérmet szerzett.*

A szövetségtől kapott tájékoztatás szerint a győriek kajakosa ezúttal is kiválóan teljesített, a hazaiak favoritját Stefania Cicalit és a bolgár színekben versenyző Faldum Berenikét megelőzve szerezte meg újabb, 11. világbajnoki címét.

Férfi kenuban egy másik győri, Nagy Péter jeleskedett, aki a szám legnagyobb favoritja a spanyol Antonio Manuel Campos mögött a második helyen zárt. Gilányi Zsolt, aki munka mellett készült fel a világbajnokságra, nyolcadik lett.

Férfi kajakban a szegedi Petrovics Máté hatodik helyen ért célba, ám a vezető bolyban hatalmas harc alakult ki a vízen, s a küzdelem odáig fajult, hogy a befutót követően kizárások és óvások történtek, így a versenybizottság egyelőre nem tudott eredményt hirdetni.

Az ifjúsági mezőnyben két arany-, egy ezüst- és egy bronzérem volt a magyarok termése: a kenus Schmidt Richárd, Fekete Ádám páros, valamint a kajakos Bordács Blanka, Czéllay-Vörös Zsófia kettős állhatott fel a dobogó legmagasabb fokára, míg fiú kajakban Janza Richárd és Korondy Tamás ezüst-, Czinege Botond és Havas Balázs bronzérmet vehetett át.




​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 24)

*Maratoni kajak-kenu-vb - Csay Renáta 12. aranyérme

*






*Csay Renáta szombati egyéni sikere után vasárnap párosban is győzött a római maratoni kajak-kenu-világbajnokságon, s ezzel már 12. vb-aranyérmét szerezte meg.*

A magyar szövetség honlapjának beszámolója szerint Csay Farkasdi Ramónával párban taktikus versenyzést mutatott be, és jó hajrájának köszönhetően nyert az olasz Stefania Cicali, Anna Alberti kettős előtt. A bronzérmet szintén magyar duó, Hagymási Réka és Kiszli Vanda szerezte meg.

*A nap harmadik magyar érmét a Kövér Márton, Györe Attila kenu kettes gyűjtötte be, miután második helyen ért célba a spanyol Oscar Granna, Ramón Ferro duó mögött.

*



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 24)

*Mindenről Natasa első férje tehet!*

 2012. 09. 24. 00.53 <right> 

</right>
*<huik4></huik4>**<huik4>Ha marad az a házasság, Janics végleg Szegeden maradImmár második hónapjába fordult az egyre egyértelműbb végeredményt ígérő Douchev-Janics történet, amely augusztus 16-án kezdődött. Ekkor röppent fel a hír, elsőként az újvidéki Magyar Szó online kiadásában arról, hogy Vlade Divac, a Szerb Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke nem egyszerűen csak megvígasztalta a mi Natasánkat a számára nem teljes sikerrel végződött londoni versenyei után, hanem feltehetően mondott neki mást is. Többet, mint vigasztaló szavakat. S az sem kizárt, hogy konkrét számok is elhangzottak már ott, Eatonban, a kajak-kenu versenyek helyszínén, sőt! Lehet, hogy már sokkal korábban is...</huik4>**<huik4></huik4>**<huik4>






</huik4>**<huik4>Miután jómagam már július 27-én láttam közelről ezt a jóval két méter feletti magas urat, Vlade Divacot, egyetlen pillanatra sem volt kétségem felőle, hogy az ugyancsak ,,dörzsölt" róka ahol megjelenik, ott azonnal robbanásveszély van. Jellemző a mi langyos magyarságunkra, hogy jó ideig senki nem akarta komolyan venni a dolgot. Douchev-Janics Natasa eddigi menedzsere, Csonka Gábor például egyenesen azt nyilatkozta, hogy az egész történetet humorral kell kezelni.
</huik4>**<huik4></huik4>**<huik4>

</huik4>* Szerintem viszont éppen az ilyen és hasonló, ugyancsak izzadságszagú poénokat kellene általában (és kellett volna ez esetben is) sokkal humorosabban venni, mint ahogyan azt kiötlői kimondják. Csonka úr azt sugallta ugyanis, hogy Natasa visszatérése elintézett dolog, itt csak egy blikkes stílusú újságcikkről van szó.

 Natasa egyébként is küldött a rémhír napvilágra kerülése után, ég augusztusban egy sms-t, amely szerint ő Magyarországon akar maradni. S még az sem kizárt, hogy amikor leírta, ő ezt viszonylag komolyan is gondolta. Ám idővel kézzelfoghatóvá vált, hogy ő bármit is gondol, ha a férje, Andrian Douchev másként dönt. A háttérben nyilvánvalóan lázas serénykedés folyt és folyik annak érdekében, hogy Szerbia visszaszerezze az „eltekergett” világklasszist, aki annak idején már 1999-ben a sokat szidott Fábiánné Rozsnyói Katalinnál edzett, az autóbalesetben fiatalon elhunyt édesapa legkonkrétabb kérésének megfelelően.








 Natasa 2000-ben még szerb színekben lett negyedik K-1 500 méteren, Sydneyben, hogy azután hivatalosan is „átnyergeljen” Magyarországra. A történet innen még ismerősebb: többek között három olimpiai aranyérmet is szerzett magyar színekben. Most ezt unhatták meg a szülőhaza illetékesei és beindult a gépezet. Gyorsan hadd jelentsem ki: amennyiben Janics első házassága nem megy csődbe, úgy ez a kérdés soha nem kerül porondra. Jómagam erről semmi részletet nem tudok, de nyilván valami nem stimmelt, ha ilyen korán váltásra került sor és Natasa új házasságba evezett bele.

 A mi kis naiv vezetőink tehát nem vették komolyan - más kérdés, hogy aligha tehettek volna bármit is a dolgok menetének megállítására, illetve visszafordítására. Andrian Douchev ugyanis - legjobb tudomásom szerint - már Szegeden is kapott állást, hiszen bejelentették, hogy Kovács Lászlónak megköszönik, ettől kezdve a férj irányítja Natasa felkészülését. Tehát nem arról volt szó, hogy szegények itt nem kaptak volna bármit is, ezért valamilyen úton kényszerpályára kerültek és így jutottak el Szerbiába, ahol viszont Douchev állást kapott. Az állást pontosan azért kapta, mert ezen keresztül akarják odavonzani Natasát, a feleséget is, ami innen kezdve egyenes út.








 
Itthon továbbra is diszkrét hallgatás övezte az ügyet, pedig először Natasa szeptember 9-i érkezéséről volt szó. Néhány nappal korábban nekem Petrovics Kálmán szegedi klubigazgató szeptember 20-át ajánlotta, hogy akkor érdeklődjek. Miután megtudtam - amit szintén sokan tudtak, csak erről is hallgattak! -, hogy Benedek Dalma Dusan Ruziciccsel összeházasodott, azonnal írtam ebbe a ’”kis magánújságba” egy dolgozatot „Benedek-Janics páros Szerbiában?” címmel. Pontosan egy nappal később indult be a hangosítás az országos médiában, mert több internetes fórum révén már túl sokan tudtak a várható fejleményekről.

 Mirko Nisovics, a Szerb Kajak-kenu Szövetség elnöke érdekes nyilatkozatot tett a sportnapilapban. Szerinte Benedek pillanatokon belül teljes jogú szerb versenyző lesz házassága révén, míg Douchev-Janics Natasa esetében ő nem tud nyilatkozni, mert „ebben az esetben sok pénzről van szó”. Ez a (sok pénz ügye) Szerb Olimpiai Bizottság, konkrétan pedig elsősorban Vlade Divac elnök hatáskörébe tartozik.








 
Innen kezdve már minden egyértelmű és túlontúl világos. Az egykori NBA kosaras nyilván gőzerővel dolgozik a megfelelő anyagi kondíciók biztosításán, miközben Janics kivár és tölti jogos pihenőjét. E sorok elkövetője már az első, augusztusi hír hallatán elszomorodott, mert biztosra vette a világklasszis kajakosnő távozását. Ez a balsejtelem döntően felerősödött Benedek Szerbiába történő távozásának hírére, amit gyorsan és elsőként meg is írtam.

 Az MKKSZ tényleg nem tehet semmit. Egyet viszont mégis megtehetett volna: mellőzi azokat az utópiákat, amelyeket hivatalosan lenyilatkozott, miszerint az is előfordulhat, hogy Janics ott készül és magyar színekben versenyez, stb. Ennek az esélye nem volt több mint egy ezrelék. 

*A második, a bolgár férj döntött, Natasa pedig hűséges feleségként követi. 

Ilyen egyszerű ez a történet, amely soha nem jön létre, ha az első férj nem bukja el a Natasával volt házasságot.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 25)

*Beé István nevelőedző lesz, de nem vonul vissza*

2012. 09. 25. 07.53 ​


<right>
</right>*Beé István 1982-ben kezdett el kajakozni az **Újpesti Dózsában.** Legnagyobb sikereit a Budapesti Honvéd színeiben érte el, ám most visszatért anyaegyesületéhez, ahol az** UTE** Kajak-kenu szakosztályának felkérésére nevelőedzői feladatokat lát el.


*






*"A szakosztály vezetőjével, Doma Gergővel nagyon jó a kapcsolatunk, annak idején kajakoztunk is együtt, az érdekeink pedig most egymásra találtak: neki utánpótlás-edzőre volt szüksége, nekem pedig kereset kiegészítésre *- *mesélte Beé, aki ennek ellenére nem áll le a versenyzéssel. *
*

- Olyannyira nem, hogy a felnőtt országos bajnokság után csak egy hétre álltam le, aztán máris munkába kezdtem. Ma is csak délutánonként tartok edzéseket, reggelente ugyanúgy tréningezem tovább. Már három éve én viszem a 200 párost a nagyobb világeseményeken, és minden esélyem megvan rá, hogy összejöjjön a negyedik, majd utána az ötödik, hatodik évem is."*

*Az ötszörös válogatott kajakos elmondta, mindig is vonzotta az edzősködés.
*
*
"Mindig is az volt az álmom, hogy sportolói karrierem befejezése után edzősködhessem. Ezt azonban úgy képzeltem el, hogy nagyobb, profibb sportolókkal foglalkozom, de egyáltalán nem bánom, hogy az alapoknál kell kezdjem a szakma megismerését"* *- mondta Beé István.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 26)

*Douchev-Janics Natasa elkérte a kilépő papírjait, és Szerbiába készül

*






*Douchev-Janics Natasa elkérte kilépő papírjait szegedi egyesületétől, és Petrovics Kálmán klubvezető szerint a versenyzővel folytatott beszélgetésből kiderült számára, hogy a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok kajakos távozni készül szülőhazájába, Szerbiába.*

*"Natasával másfél hete beszéltem utoljára, röviden, telefonon. Akkor jelezte, hogy megvan a váltási szándék a részükről, a férje pedig már döntött is, kint marad. Az egyesülettől a hozzájáruló papírt kérte a külföldi versenyzéséhez. Ezt kell majd a szövetségnek csatolnia szeptember végéig, ha jövőre már szerb színekben akar kajakozni. Ez a beszélgetés egyértelművé tette számomra Janics távozási szándékát, de egyben azt is: kint még nincs megállapodás" -* *mondta Petrovics kedden.*

*Hozzátette:* *egyelőre csak abban lehetnek biztosak, hogy a versenyző férje, a bolgár Andrian Douchev szeretné elhagyni Magyarországot. A klubvezető utalt rá, hogy a férj "nem találta meg a helyét" náluk, "ő a gyenge pont, amit a szerbek kihasználtak".*

*"Janics Natasa magától sosem hagyná el Szegedet, fordulat még most is lehetséges" *- hangsúlyozta Petrovics, aki az ügy lehetséges kimeneteleiről is beszélt:

_*"Ha Natasa visszajön azzal, hogy nem sikerült a szerbekkel dűlőre jutnia, tárt karokkal várjuk. A szerb szövetségnek nincs pénze Natasára, az biztos. Elvileg mi is kérhetnénk érte pénzt, hisz év végéig van szerződése velünk, utána pedig megakadályozhatnánk, hogy náluk versenyezzen. De mi semmiféle akadályt nem gördítünk elé. Sőt: ha el is megy, nálunk bármikor edzhet, ő szegedi, közénk tartozik."*_

*Janics többek között azért hagyhatja el Magyarországot, mert férje Szerbiában kapott állást.*

Ábrahám Attila, a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség főtitkára a múlt héten azt mondta: szeretnék, ha Janics továbbra is a magyar válogatott tagja maradna, és nagyon sajnálnák, ha más ország színeiben folytatná pályafutását.

Egy másik magyar kajakos, Benedek Dalma viszont biztos, hogy szerb színekben folytatja, hiszen már beadta az erre vonatkozó kérelmeket.

*A hétszeres világbajnok - aki eddig egyszer sem tudott indulni olimpián - már elköszönt klubjától, az MTK-tól, és benyújtotta a szövetségnek azt az okmányt, amely a szerb Dusan Ruziciccsel augusztusban kötött házasságát tanúsítja.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 28)

*

Janics-ügy - Douchev-Janics Natasa Szerbiában folytatja


**A háromszoros olimpiai, 18-szoros világ- és 17-szeres Európa-bajnok kajakos, Douchev-Janics Natasa csütörtökön jelezte, hogy más ország színeiben folytatná pályafutását.*

*"Douchev-Janics Natasa ma délután bent járt a szövetségben és hivatalosan is jelezte felénk, hogy a jövőben nem magyar színekben akar indulni a világversenyeken" - nyilatkozott Ábrahám Attila, a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség (MKKSZ) főtitkára.*

Csütörtök délután Csonka Gábor, a kajakos menedzsere az MTI-nek elküldte Janics rövid üzenetét:

*"A mai napon véglegesen eldöntöttem, hogy követve a családomat, Szerbiában folytatnám a további pályafutásomat. Köszönöm szépen a megértést, részletesen a közeljövőben sajtótájékoztatón fogok nyilatkozni az ügyről!"

*











Az MKKSZ közleményében utalt rá: lehetősége van arra, hogy elutasítsa az átigazolási kérelmet. Ebben az esetben a nemzetközi szövetség szabályzata szerint a versenyző a következő két szezonban nem szerepelhetne nemzetközi viadalon, de 2015-től már rajthoz állhatna Szerbia színeiben a világversenyeken. Az MKKSZ elnökségének egy hónapja van rá, hogy kialakítsa álláspontját a versenyző távozását illetően.

*"Ez alatt az idő alatt egyeztetni fogunk a magyar és a szerb olimpiai bizottsággal, valamit a szerb sportági szakszövetséggel is" *- *tette hozzá Ábrahám Attila.*

Janics edzője, Kovács László jelezte, hogy a továbbiakban nem kíván részt venni a sportolónő versenyzői felkészítésében.
Janics férje, a bolgár Andrian Douchev Szerbiában - a versenyző szülőhazájában - kapott edzői állást, és a 30 esztendős kajakos vele tart.















A kajakos 2004-ben Athénban győzött az olimpián K-1 500 méteren és párosban Kovács Katalinnal is. Négy év múlva, Pekingben szintén K-2 500-on diadalmaskodott Kováccsal. Az idei londoni olimpián a szülés után visszatérő kajakos két éremmel, egy ezüsttel (párosban Kováccsal) és egy bronzzal gazdagodott.

Molnár Zoltán, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság főtitkára az MTI-nek szerdán elmondta: ha Janics országot vált, ám megtartja a magyar állampolgárságot, 35. életéve után megkapja az olimpiai életjáradékot a magyar államtól.

Janics mellett további kajakosok válthatnak országot. A hétszeres világbajnok Benedek Dalma jelezte, férje, Dusan Ruzicic miatt a jövőben szerb színekben indul. Sajtóértesülések szerint a vb-bronzérmes Sarudi Alíz Cipruson folytatja pályafutását, míg a kilencszeres vb-első Paksy Tímea Ausztriába távozna.

*A szabályok értelmében a versenyzők jövőre akkor szerepelhetnek más ország színeiben, ha ezt hivatalosan szeptember 30-áig, azaz most vasárnapig jelzik a magyar szövetségnél.

*











​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 29)

*Rióba is éremért megy a japánok négyszeres olimpiai bajnok úszója*​
2012. 09. 29. 06.18 
<right> 
</right>


<right>
</right>
*Kitadzsima Koszuke,** a japánok négyszeres olimpiai bajnok mellúszója bejelentette, hogy folytatja pályafutását és a 2016-os riói játékokon érmet akar szerezni.

*A 30 éves versenyző az idei londoni ötkarikás eseményen egyéni számokban leszorult a dobogóról, a 4x100-as vegyesváltóval azonban ezüstérmet nyert.

Kitadzsima csütörtökön, a* Londonban 11 érmet nyert* japán úszók tokiói ünneplése alkalmával közölte, hogy a 2016-os olimpián ismét megpróbál érmet szerezni valamelyik egyéni számban.

*Kitadzsima 2004-ben Athénban és 2008-ban Pekingben is aranyat nyert 100 és 200 m mellen egyaránt, Londonban azonban - ahol 200-on Gyurta Dániel világcsúccsal diadalmaskodott - meg kellett elégednie egy negyedik és egy ötödik hellyel.


*



*

**AEC - Marokkó aktív résztvevő lesz
*
*Marokkó aktívan részt kíván venni a magyar szervezésű Afrika-kerülő vitorlásversenyben, az Africa-Europe Challenge (AEC) programban.*

A két projektigazgató, Gál József földkerülő vitorlázó és Kondricz Péter nemzetközi informatikai jogász a múlt héten folytatott erről megbeszéléseket Rabatban és Casablancában. Amint arra az MTI-hez eljuttatott közleményük kitér, Rabatban a turisztikai minisztérium képviselőjével és tanácsadóival megállapodtak abban, hogy a marokkói kormány tárcaközi egyeztetéseken dolgozza ki az ország részvételének részleteit. A projektigazgatók egyúttal átadták a Marokkó hivatalos meghívását tartalmazó okiratot.

A marokkói program része volt a rabati magyar nagykövetségen rendezett fogadás, melyen több afrikai és európai ország nagykövete, minisztériumi képviselők, cégvezetők és a sajtó munkatársai előtt mutatták be a program vezetői az AEC projektet. A rendezvényen ott volt Habsburg György, Magyarország utazó nagykövete is.

Az AEC 2013. május 25-én Máltán rajtol. A nemzetközi mezőny Afrika körüli útja során 14 afrikai és két európai országban áll meg. A hajózási program mellett kulturális fesztiválokat, üzleti fórumokat rendeznek. Az AEC oktatási és iskolatámogatási tevékenységet is folytat majd, továbbá tengerbiológiai kutatóprogram is szerepel a szervezők terveiben.








​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 2)

*Majthényiék kilencedszer világbajnokok


*



*

A Majthényi Szabolcs, Domokos András páros nyerte a kaliforniai Santa Cruzban rendezett vitorlázó Repülőhollandi-világbajnokságot.*

*A magyar kettős kilencedik világbajnoki címét szerezte meg.*

Majthényi Szabolcs a helyszínről arról tájékoztatta az MTI-t, hogy a nem olimpiai hajóosztály világbajnokságán egy német és egy holland páros előtt végeztek az élen kilenc futam után.

Majthényiék a 45 hajót számláló mezőnyben három futamgyőzelmet szereztek, az utolsó részversenyen harmadikként értek célba.

A balatonföldvári Spartacus versenyzői idén az Európa-bajnokságot is megnyerték, áprilisban, Spanyolországban bizonyultak a legjobbnak. Első vb-aranyérmüket 1995-ben szerezték, s ők a magyar vitorlázás első és eddig egyetlen világbajnokai.

*A másik magyar egység, a Süli András, Papp Dávid duó a tizedik helyen végzett.*
*
A végeredmény:*
*----------------*
*1. Majthényi Szabolcs, Domokos András 15 helyezési pont*
*
2. Enno Krammer, Ard Geelkerken (holland) 18*
*
3. Kay-Uwe Lüdtke, Kai Schäfers (német) 21*
*
...10. Süli András, Papp Dávid 60

*







*Janics-ügy - Szerdán Szegeden egyeztethetnek Janics távozásáról
*
*Ábrahám Attila megerősítette: a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség nagyságrendileg 150 ezer eurót kér azért, hogy Douchev-Janics Natasa szerb színekben folytathassa pályafutását, s erről szerdán Szegeden egyeztethetnek a szerbekkel.*

A főtitkár a Digi Sport Reggeli Start című műsorában hétfőn beszélt erről, s egyben mind a négy olyan magyar női kajakos esetéről, akikről nyilvánosságra került, hogy a jövőben más ország színeiben szeretnének versenyezni.

*"Semmiképpen nem egészséges a folyamat, de nem hiszem, hogy a bajok rövid távon érződnek" - *jelentette ki Ábrahám, majd hozzátette: minden eset más és más. A főtitkár elmondta, hogy a Nemzetközi Kajak-Kenu Szövetség szabályzata alapján egy sportoló külföldi állampolgárral történt házasságkötése esetén az illetékes nemzeti szövetség engedélye nélkül is versenyezhet új országa színeiben, így Benedek Dalma - akinek szerb férje van - akkor is képviselheti Szerbiát a jövő évi világbajnokságon, ha 2013-ban még nem veszi fel az új állampolgárságot.

*"Janics Natasa esete más, ő egy háromszoros olimpiai bajnok, aki nem szerb állampolgárhoz ment férjhez. Igaz, hogy ő maga szerb-magyar kettős állampolgár, de az ő esete nem automatikus, a nemzetközi szövetség szabályzata ugyanis nem a versenyző állampolgárságához köti a kiadását" -* mondta a főtitkár, majd megerősítette, hogy Janics Natasa szeretne elmenni, de a magyar szövetség hozzájárulása is kell ahhoz, hogy a 2013-as világbajnokságon szerb színekben versenyezhessen.

*"Nem akarom megelőlegezni az elnökség döntését, mert a tagok véleményét nem ismerem, de meggyőződésem, hogy nem fogja automatikusan elengedni" *-* jelentette ki Ábrahám, aki megerősítette azt a sajtóértesülést, hogy nagyságrendileg 150 ezer euró, vagyis 42 millió forint az az összeg, amelyet a magyar szövetség a szerbektől kér Janics Natasáért.*

*"Amikor kiderült, hogy a szerbek kivásárlásban gondolkodnak, leültünk a szegedi klub vezetőivel, hiszen Janics Natasát oda is szerződés köti, s abban is szerepel egy szerződéses összeg. Ezután osztottunk-szoroztunk és való igaz, hogy nagyságrendileg ekkora összeg merült fel. Ez azonban még nincs véglegesítve" *-* tette hozzá a főtitkár, aki hozzátette: ebből a pénzből a magyar szövetség a szegedi klub jogos igényét is kielégítené.*

*Ábrahán Attila egyébként személy szerint úgy gondolja, hogy az említett pénz nagyon is jelképes összeg egy háromszoros olimpiai bajnokért.*

*"Natasa még Rióban is ereje teljében lesz, és addig is simán világbajnoki címeket szerezhet Szerbiának. A dolog másik oldala, hogy ahhoz képest, amit a zuhanyhíradó szerint a szerbek Janics Natasa mellé pénzügyi forrásként mellérendelnek, ez az összeg ennek akár a többszöröse is lehetne. Nem értem, hogy ha ez a pénz egy versenyző esetében nem sok, akkor egy szövetség esetében, amely az ő versenyeztetésébe nyolc-tíz év munkáját beletette, miért az" -* *mondta Ábrahám, aki megemlítette azt is, hogy szerdán létesítményavatóra Szegedre utazik, s akkor ott személyesen tárgyalhat a szerbek képviselőivel.*

A főtitkár szerint Janics Natasának ahhoz, hogy megfelelő motivációt és inspirációt kapjon a versenyzéshez, a magyar sportszakmai közeg talán jobb lenne, mint a szerb. A mérleg másik serpenyőjében ugyanakkor az van, hogy ott lényegesen jobb anyagi körülmények közé kerül.

*"Ismerve Natasát, ez sem utolsó szempont" -* *állapította meg Ábrahám, hozzátéve: most már szóba sem kerül az, hogy a magyar kajakos azért távozik, mert a férje visszautasíthatatlan ajánlatot kapott Szerbiában.*

Terítékre került még a műsorban a jövőben Ausztriában versenyezni kívánó Paksy Tímea, valamint a Ciprusra igyekvő Sarudi Alíz esete is. Velük kapcsolatban a főtitkár úgy fogalmazott, hogy bár ők is kiváló versenyzők, de mivel az olimpiai részvételt illetően itthon nem tudtak labdába rúgni, ezért náluk a váltásban plusz motivációs tényezőként benne lehet, hogy egy másik ország színeiben sokkal könnyebben kapnak lehetőséget arra, hogy olimpián bizonyítsanak.
Az elvándorlási folyamatot összességében káros jelenségnek ítéli meg a főtitkár.
*
"Van egy ország, amely utánpótlást nevel, bajnokokat képez - hiszen meggyőződésem, hogy Janics Natasa nem nyert volna három olimpiai bajnoki címet, ha Szerbiában marad -, aztán megjelennek azok az országok, amelyeknek kell a dicsőség, s amelyek egy egyszeri összeggel, amit a versenyző zsebébe tuszkolnak, learatják azt a termést, amit más ország verejtékes munkával létrehozott. Sportági és magyar szempontból ez a folyamat nem annyira egészséges"* -* zárta szavait a főtitkár.


*





*
Paksy Tímea Ausztriában folytatja
*
*Ausztriában folytatja a kilencszeres világbajnok kajakos, Paksy Tímea, aki azt mondta: ha úgy adódik, az osztrák válogatottban is szerepel majd, de most elsősorban a civil életére koncentrál.*

*Hétfői sajtótájékoztatóján a tízszeres Eb-győztes, 29 éves versenyző úgy fogalmazott: már több mint egy éve Ausztriában készül, az ottani szövetségi kapitány, Almási Nándor irányítja a munkáját, s most eldöntötte, hogy véglegesen odaköltözik.*

*"A linzi klub már befogadott, pénteken pedig a magyar szövetségnek is beadtam a távozási szándékomról szóló papírokat. 
Innentől kezdve a magyar és az osztrák szövetségnek harminc napja van arra, hogy megegyezzenek. Nagyon remélem, hogy a történtek után a magyar szövetség nem gördít akadályt a távozásom elé"* - *mondta Paksy Tímea, aki hozzátette: nagyon fájlalja, hogy egyetlen olimpiára sem tudott kijutni, s ebben szerinte a hazai szövetségnek is nagy szerepe van.*

Az idei, londoni játékokat illetően a lapátforgató úgy véli, bár teljesítette a válogatási feltételeket, nem került be a csapatba, és az ígéretekkel ellentétben még tartaléknak sem vitték ki a brit fővárosba.

*Elárulta még, hogy vasárnap lejárt a szerződése magyar klubjánál, az MTK-nál, ahol pontosan két éve nem kapott fizetést, s ebben az időszakban részben a tartalékjaiból élt.*

*"Szeretem Magyarországot, de nem annyira, hogy éhen haljak"* - *jelentette ki, hozzátéve, hogy ha kell, jogi útra tereli majd az adósság rendezésének ügyét.*

*A jövővel kapcsolatban a kajakos azt mondta: elsősorban edzősködéssel szeretne foglalkozni, a gyerekek felkészítésének rendszerét akarja kiépíteni Linzben és környékén.*

*"Most ez élvez prioritást, emellett edzek majd, amennyit tudok, de a következő évet egy kicsit lazábbra veszem. Aztán majd meglátjuk, ha úgy adódik, vízre szállok az osztrák válogatottban. Engem már csak az olimpia motivál, de négy év nagyon hosszú idő" *- *mondta Paksy.*
*
Paksy Tímea előtt két másik klasszis kajakos, a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Douchev-Janics Natasa, valamint Benedek Dalma is jelezte távozási szándékát, utóbbi két sportoló Szerbiában folytatja pályafutását.

*





*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 3)

*Rövidpályás úszó Vk - Hosszú-aranyak, Cseh és Jakabos is dobogón Dubajban

*










*
Jól kezdtek a magyar úszók a rövidpályás - 25 méteres medencébe kiírt - Világkupában: a sorozat dubaji nyitóversenyének keddi első napján Hosszú Katinka három számot is megnyert, Cseh Lászlónak ezüst, Jakabos Zsuzsannának pedig ezüst mellé bronz is jutott.*

*A nemzetközi szövetség nyolc viadalból álló, 1,2 millió dollár összdíjazású sorozatának első állomására - az esemény honlapja szerint - 32 ország 130 versenyzőjét nevezték, s a nyitószám, a 800 méteres női gyors döntője rögtön magyar sikert hozott Hosszú révén, aki az általa egyáltalán nem favorizált távon is biztosan győzött (8:31.70 p). *

*Nem sokkal később aztán már a200 m gyors aranyát érdemelte ki ismét csak nagy fölénnyel (1:55.97 p). 
*
*A normál - 50-es - medencében világ- és Európa-bajnok magyar úszó diadalmenete nem szakadt meg 200 m vegyesen sem (2:10.53 p), ahol 89 századmásodperccel bizonyult jobbnak a dubaji verseny másik magyar női indulójánál, az ezüstérmes Jakabos Zsuzsannánál (2:11.42). Hosszú még egy bronzot is begyűjtött: 200 m háton lett harmadik (2:07.67).*

*A szintén sokat vállaló Jakabos 800 m gyorson bronzot nyert (8:38.15), 200 m gyorson a negyedik (1:57.82), 200 m háton pedig az ötödik helyet szerezte meg (2:09.41).*

*Az olimpiai ezüstérmes, világ- és Európa-bajnok Cseh László futamot futamra halmozott a délelőtti selejtezőkben, a legkülönfélébb számokban kipróbálva magát, végül háromnak a döntőjébe jutott be. 
A 400 méteres vegyesúszásban második lett (4:06.69), 100 m vegyesen (53.45 mp) és 200 m pillangón pedig egyformán ötödikként zárt (1:57.21).*






*
Kiss Gergő is bemutatkozott kedden: neki egy ötödik hely jutott 400 m gyorson (3:47.84 p).*

*A nyitónap zárószámaként rendezték meg a "vegyes" vegyesváltók újszerű versenyét, s a 4x50 méteres staféták vetélkedésében a Cseh, Jakabos, Hosszú, Takács Krisztián összetételű négyes a második lett a német kvartett mögött.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 4)

*Rövidpályás úszó Vk - Hosszú szerdán négy egyéni számban győzött

*





*
Hosszú Katinka három keddi elsőségével remekül kezdte, újabb négy egyéni számban aratott szerdai sikerével pedig még parádésabban folytatta szereplését az úszók rövidpályás - vagyis 25 méteres medencébe kiírt - Világkupájában, ráadásul a sorozat dubaji nyitóversenyének zárónapján tagja volt a 4x50 méteres vegyes gyorsváltóban diadalmaskodó magyar négyesnek is.*

A bajaiak normálmedencés világ- és Európa-bajnoka zsúfolt programját azzal indította, hogy nyert 400 m vegyesen (4:31.34 p), majd ugyanígy tett a 200 m pillangó (2:10.43), a 400 m gyors (4:04.43) és a 100 m vegyes (1:00.75) döntőjében egyaránt. 

Végül kevesebb, mint másfél óra alatt az ötödik első helye is meglett a vegyesstaféták viadalában, ahol is Takács Krisztiánnal, Cseh Lászlóval és Jakabos Zsuzsannával alkotta a győztes magyar csapatot (1:35.44).

*A befejező napon kitett magáért Jakabos is, aki egyformán Hosszú mögött csapott célba másodikként három ízben is: 400 m vegyesen (4:36.93), 200 m pillangón (2:11.57) és 100 m vegyesen (1:00.99), csak a 400 m gyors fináléjában volt kénytelen beérni a negyedik hellyel (4:12.99).*

*Pompásan versenyzett Kiss Gergely is, ő az 1500 méteres gyorsúszásban bizonyult a legjobbnak (15:00.65), míg Cseh László ezúttal leszorult a dobogóról 200 méteres vegyesúszásban, amelynek döntőjében negyedikként végzett (1:55.16).*

A nyolc viadalból álló, a nemzetközi szövetség, a FINA által összesen 1,2 millió dollárral dotált Világkupa-széria második versenyét Dohában rendezik meg szombaton és vasárnap. 

*A dubaji eseményen az egyéni számok dobogósait díjazták, az első hely 1500, a második 1000, a harmadik pedig 500 dollárt ért, ennél fogva a legjobban kereső Hosszú Katinka lett, aki "szólistaként" a hét arany- és egy bronzéremmel 11 ezer dollárt úszott össze.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 5)

*Janics-ügy - Divac szerint a magyarok nem kérnek pénzt a kajakosért

**Vlade Divac, a Szerb Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke szerint a magyar szövetség nem kötötte semmilyen, így anyagi vonatkozású feltételhez sem a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok kajakozó, Douchev-Janics Natasa versenyzési jogának kiadását - írja az újvidéki magyarszo.com.*
*
"Magyarországi sportbarátainkkal nem volt nehéz megegyezni a Natasa jövőjével kapcsolatos kérdésekben *-* idézte Divacot az internetes oldal*. - *Ismétlem, az eddigi tárgyalások során a magyar szövetség semmilyen, így anyagi feltételhez sem kötötte Natasa versenyzési jogának kiadatását."*

A Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség (MKKSZ) főtitkára, Ábrahám Attila ugyanakkor korábban azt mondta: nagyságrendileg 150 ezer eurót kérnek a versenyző átigazolásáért. Az MKKSZ szerdán este közleményben jelezte: egyelőre nincs megegyezés.

*"A kivásárlási árat eredetileg Mirko Nisovic, a helyi sportági szövetség elnöke hozta nyilvánosságra, úgy tűnik, Divac úrhoz ez az információ nem jutott el.* - *mondta Ábrahám Attila, hozzátéve:* *nem Douchev-Janics hazatérésének szándéka a kérdéses, hanem az, hogy versenyezhet-e szerb színekben.*

A magyar szövetségnek lehetősége van arra, hogy elutasítsa az átigazolási kérelmet, ebben az esetben a nemzetközi szövetség szabályzata szerint a versenyző a következő két szezonban nem indulhatna nemzetközi viadalon, de 2015-től már rajthoz állhatna Szerbia színeiben a világversenyeken. Az MKKSZ elnökségének október 27-ig kell kialakítani álláspontját.
A magyarszo.com úgy tudja, hogy Douchev-Janics a tervek szerint a zimonyi Zmaj Zemun klub tagja lesz.

*A helyi olimpiai bizottság és a szövetség a versenyzővel együtt csütörtökön jelentette be, hogy a magyar színekben háromszoros olimpiai bajnok, 30 éves kajakos visszatér Szerbiába. A sportoló elsősorban azzal magyarázta országváltási szándékát, hogy férje, a bolgár Andrian Douchev Szerbiában kapott edzői állást, és ő vele tart.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 7)

*Rövidpályás úszó Vk - Hosszú már a nyitónapon parádézott Dohában is

**Hosszú Katinka a hét eleji, számára hét egyéni aranyérmet eredményező dubaji remeklés után szombaton három győzelemmel és egy harmadik hellyel mutatkozott be az úszók rövidpályás - vagyis 25 méteres medencébe kiírt - Világkupa-sorozatának második állomásán, Dohában.*

A nyitónapi programban a bajaiak normálmedencés világ- és Európa-bajnoka megnyerte a 800 m gyors (8:29.31 p), a 200 m gyors (1:54.79) és a 200 m vegyes (2:09.86) döntőjét, ráadásul a dubaji produkciókkal összevetve mindhármat jobb idővel, a 200 m hát fináléjában pedig bronzérmesként zárt (2:07.54) - derült ki a katari esemény hivatalos honlapjának eredményösszesítőjéből. 

*Ráadásképpen a nemzetenként két női és két férfiúszót felvonultató számban - Cseh Lászlóval, Jakabos Zsuzsannával és Takács Krisztiánnal egyetemben - ezüstérmet érdemelt ki a 4x50 méteres vegyesváltóban (1:45.34) a németek négyese mögött.*

*Jakabos is többször dobogóra állhatott szombaton: a kvartettel elért második hely előtt - Hosszú mögött - ezüstöt szerzett 200 m vegyesen (2:11.42), s bronzot 800 m gyorson (8:35.48), továbbá ötödik lett 200 m háton (2:09.96) és hatodik 200 m gyorson (1:57.98).*
*
Cseh Lászlónak egy egyéni ezüst jutott a viadal nyitónapján: az ötvenes medencében olimpiai ezüstérmes, vb- és Eb-győztes magyar klasszis Dohában a 400 m vegyes döntőjében csapott másodikként a célba (4:03.71), míg 100 m vegyesen (53.23 mp) hatodikként végzett.*

*Kiss Gergő 400 méteres gyorsúszásban tette próbára formáját, s harmadik lett (3:44.87).*
*
Mivel csak a szólóban elért dobogós pozíciókért fizetnek a szervezők (az első hely 1500, a második 1000, a harmadik pedig 500 dollárt ér), érdemes igyekezniük a versenyzőknek, akiknek a Világkupa nyolc állomása kínál lehetőséget az erkölcsi dicsőség mellett pénzdíj begyűjtésére is.* 

*A vizes sportokat tömörítő világszövetség, a FINA a teljes szériát összesen 1,2 millió dollárral dotálja.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 9)

*

Berecz Zsombor német bajnok Finndingiben

**Berecz Zsombor nyerte a vitorlázó Finndingi hajóosztály német nemzetközi bajnokságát.*

Berecz, aki a pekingi és a londoni olimpián Laserben indult, a németországi Starnberger See-n 103 hajót felvonultató mezőnyben bizonyult a legjobbnak - olvasható a Magyar Vitorlás Szövetség (MVSZ) honlapján.

A 26 éves vitorlázó a két csoportban lebonyolított viadalon sorra nyerte a futamokat - hétből ötször elsőként ért célba -, majd az éremversenyben legyőzte legnagyobb ellenfelét, a német Uli Brauert is.

*Berecz az ötkarikás játékok után váltott, s ült át Laserből a szintén az olimpiai programban szereplő Finndingibe.*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 10)

*

Janics-ügy - Feltételekhez köti Douchev-Janics távozását a kajak-kenu szövetség

**Mindenképpen feltételekhez köti Douchev-Janics Natasa Szerbiába távozását a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség - mondta az MTI érdeklődésére kedden Baráth Etele, az MKKSZ elnöke.*

*"Ez nem feltétlenül pénzt jelent, de bizonyos ellenszolgáltatásokra igényt tartunk. Csak úgy nem fogunk hozzájárulni a távozásához. Egy kiemelten támogatott sportolónk volt, ezek után nem érdemeltük meg, hogy elmenjen" -* fogalmazott Baráth, hangsúlyozva, hogy ez az ő véleménye, s az ügyben az elnökségnek kell döntenie.

A háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Douchev-Janics szeptember 27-én adta be a távozási szándékról szóló papírjait a szövetségnek, s a szervezet vezető testületének onnantól számítva egy hónapja van arra, hogy kialakítsa álláspontját az ügyben. Ha nem járulnak hozzá a távozásához, a bácskapalánkai születésű kajakos két évig nem versenyezhet régi-új hazája színeiben.

*"Több versenyzőnk is távozott az elmúlt években családi vagy tanulmányi okok miatt, ez nem rendhagyó dolog. Hangsúlyozni szeretném ugyanakkor, hogy akik a londoni olimpián a legnagyobb sikereket hozták, azok itthon maradnak. Douchev-Janics, Benedek Dalma és Paksy Tímea távozásával nem állt meg az élet a magyar kajak-kenuban" - *mondta az elnök, hozzátéve, hogy mindhárom lapátforgató pozitív hatással volt a sportágra az elmúlt évtizedben, de egy korábbi generációhoz tartoznak, s már jönnek a fiatalok.

*"A magyar versenyzők nem árucikkek, biztos vagyok abban, hogy a jövőben lesznek eszközeink arra, hogy itthon tartsuk őket" -* jegyezte meg Baráth Etele.

Ábrahám Attila, az MKKSZ főtitkára megerősítette, hogy eddig hivatalos megkeresés nem érkezett a szerbek részéről Douchev-Janics Natasa kivásárlásával kapcsolatban, így arról a 150 ezer euróról sem tárgyaltak még, amelyet a versenyzőért szeretne kapni az MKKSZ, s amelyet a Kolonics Alapítványba fektetnének.

Storcz Botond szövetségi kapitány azt mondta: kétségtelen, hogy Douchev-Janics valamelyest hiányozni fog a válogatottból, de a távozásával sokak számára kézzelfogható közelségbe kerül majd a csapatba kerülés. Kiemelte, hogy Kovács Katalin is folytatja a versenyzést.

A keddi sajtótájékoztató előtt kisebb ünnepségre került sor: a Londonban aranyérmes női kajaknégyes vezérevezőse, Szabó Gabriella neve felkerült az örökös bajnokok nevét rögzítő márványtáblára, és a Dorney-tavon két számban is első Kozák Danuta neve mellé is odakerült az olimpiai ötkarika.

*A szövetség 2001 óta tartja számon a sportág örökös bajnokait, a cím elnyeréséhez legalább olimpiai aranyérem, vagy öt világbajnoki győzelem szükséges.* 

*Az idén szintén ötkarikás bajnoki címet szerzett Dombi Rudolfot, Kökény Rolandot és Fazekas-Zur Krisztinát a tervek szerint decemberben köszönti a szövetség.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 10)

*




*​*
**Kérlek, ne gyűlöljetek! - Janics Natasa sírva búcsúzott a magyaroktól*


*Janics Natasa szerint a Magyar Kajak-kenu Szövetség nem korrekt vele, **mert Benedek Dalma elengedéséért nem kért pénzt a szerbektől. 

**A háromszoros olimpiai bajnok szerint sokat bántották Magyarországon, de azért megy el, mert szeretne együtt lenni a férjével. És még azt sem zárja ki, hogy egyszer visszajön.*
Először állt Magyarországon a nyilvánosság elé Janics Natasa, mióta kiderült, hogy szerb versenyzőként akarja folytatni a pályafutását. A szegedi sajtótájékoztató meglepő módon Janics férje, a bolgár Andrian Douchev beszédével kezdődött, majd Janics is felolvasta a nyilatkozatát, amelyben köszönetet mondott a szurkolóknak, menedzserének, edzőinek és a páros társának, Kovács Katalinnak is.
*
"Köszönöm a támogatóknak, akik rengeteg pénzt invesztáltak belém - ezt mindenképpen szeretem volna megemlíteni, ha már sokan, sokszor turkáltak a zsebemben. Nehezen hagyom itt Magyarországot. A döntésemnek az az oka, hogy szeretnék együtt lenni a férjemmel, kérlek titeket, ezért ne gyűlöljetek. Volt, aki sokat bántott, meghazudtolt, meglopott, de ezt igyekszem kizárni a fejemből" *- *mondta sírva a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok.*

Bár a szerbek már kész tényként kezelik Janics érkezését, a magyar szövetség 150 ezer eurót (42 millió forint) kér a kajakos versenyjogának átengedéséért. Ha a magyarok nem járulnak hozzá a váltáshoz, Janics két évig nem indulhat versenyen. 

*"Nem érzem, hogy korrektül viselkednének velem, mivel Benedek Dalma ugyanezt az utat járta be, és érte nem kért pénzt a szövetség, nem volt ilyen hercehurca" *- *mondta erről Janics, akinek rosszulesne, ha a magyar szövetség nem engedné versenyezni, de mint mondta, erre az esetre megvan a B tervük.*

A kajakos szerint a korábbi, belgrádi sajtótájékoztatón félrefordították a szavait, nem azt akarta mondani, hogy nem érezte otthon magát Magyarországon, hanem azt, hogy a szülőföldjét képviselve szeretne sikereket elérni.
*
A kérdésre, hogy a távozásáról szóló első hírek után miért írta SMS-ben a Nemzeti Sportnak, hogy nem vált országot, Janics így válaszolt: *
*
"A szerbek először Andróval tárgyaltak, akkor még én sem tudtam, hogy országot váltok. Ezt szeptember 27-én döntöttem el, amikor bementem a szövetséghez."*






_Janics férjével (balra) és menedzserével jelent meg a sajtótájékoztatón_

A szövetség elnöke, Baráth Etele korábban azt tanácsolta neki, hogy költözzön nyugodtan Szerbiába, de versenyezzen továbbra is magyar színekben, ám Janics szerint ez nem lenne profi megoldás. 

*"Mivel a férjemnek a szerb lányokat kellett volna ellenem felkészítenie, ez a felállás nem lett volna korrekt."*
*Janics megjegyezte, még az is előfordulhat, hogy egyszer visszajön Magyarországra, mint tette azt Fazekas Kriszta az olimpia előtt.
*
*"Sosem pénzért kajakoztam. Szerbiában nincs Wesselényi-alapítvány, amely havi 350 ezer forintot adna az olimpiai bajnokoknak. Nem lesznek ilyen lehetőségeim, de nem is ez a lényeg"* - tette hozzá.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 12)

*

Tovább kutatnak a Balatonban eltűnt vitorlázó után

**A vízi rendészet tovább kutat a Balatonban a vitorlásáról kedden eltűnt 60 éves Kosztolányi Balázs után, aki a tavalyi a Kékszalag vitorlásversenyen hajója kategóriájában győztes lett csapatával - tájékoztatta a Somogy Megyei Rendőr-főkapitányság szóvivője csütörtökön az MTI-t.*

Méhes Dóra közölte: egy hajóval és két személlyel folytatják a keresést.

Holovits Huba, Balatonföldvár polgármestere az esettel kapcsolatban elmondta: Kosztolányi Balázs jó kondícióban lévő, rutinos hajós, aki évtizedek óta tavasztól őszig vitorlázik, napi rendszerességgel kihajózva Balatonföldvárról.

_*Két napja dél körül indult el a balatonföldvári kikötőből, és 15 óra előtt találták meg a hajóját üresen, mintegy 15 kilométerrel arrébb, Révfülöp közelében, ahol megfeneklett. A vitorláson az automata kormány be volt kapcsolva, így sejteni se lehet, mikortól nem kormányozták. Kosztolányi Balázs vélhetően vízbe esett, hiszen a hajó hátsó korlátja megsérült - tette hozzá a polgármester.*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 15)

*Rövidpályás úszó Vk - Hét érem a második napon Stockholmban

**Hét érmet nyertek a vasárnapi döntőkben a magyar úszók a rövidpályás - 25 méteres medencébe kiírt - Világkupa-sorozat harmadik állomásán, Stockholmban.*






A verseny honlapja szerint Hosszú Katinka, aki a múlt héten Dubajban és Dohában is remekelt, megnyerte a *400 vegyest (4:28.01 p), a 400 gyorsot (4:03.83 p) és a 100 vegyest (59.71 mp), 200 pillangón pedig második lett (2:07.18 p). 


*



*

Az utóbbi számban Jakabos Zsuzsanna győzött (2:06.90 p), aki 400 vegyesen másodikként zárt (4:28.79 p).*







*Cseh László 200 vegyesen 1:53.68 perccel ezüstérmes lett, mindössze két századdal lemaradva a győztes mögött.*

*Hosszú szombaton ugyancsak három számban győzött, és egyben második lett, míg Jakabos két ezüstöt és két bronzot, Cseh pedig egy ezüstöt harcolt ki.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 18)

*

Rövidpályás úszó Vk - Hosszú Katinka már 27 éremnél tart

**Hosszú Katinka a dubaji, a dohai és a stockholmi remeklés után nagyszerűen mutatkozott be az orosz fővárosban is, ahol az úszók rövidpályás Világkupa-sorozatának negyedik versenyét rendezik szerdán és csütörtökön.*

Hogy a bajaiak normálmedencés világ- és Európa-bajnoka a 25 méteres medencében is otthon van, már a nyitónapon újfent igazolta azzal, hogy két számban is győzött, egyben pedig harmadik lett.

Az első napon a viadal honlapja szerint először 200 m gyorson diadalmaskodott - ez volt az idei Vk-szériában szerzett 21. győzelme -, méghozzá 1:55.46 perccel, csaknem egy másodperces előnnyel Jakabos Zsuzsanna (1:56.43) előtt. Kettős magyar "befutó" volt, ugyanilyen sorrendben, 200 m vegyesen is, ahol Hosszú 2:08.28 perccel nyert, mögötte pedig Jakabos 2:08.76-tal csapott célba. A 200 m hát döntőjében ugyancsak Hosszút követte Jakabos, de amíg előbbinek itt a 2:07.29 bronzérmet ért, utóbbinak a 2:07.78 a negyedik helyet jelentette.

Hosszú Katinka - aki monstre programot teljesítve 800 m gyorson az ötödik lett (8:47.47 p) - már 27 éremnél, benne 22 aranynál tart a 2012-es rövidpályás Vk-ban. A bajai úszó tovább gyarapíthatja gyűjteményét az orosz fővárosban csütörtökön, amikor újabb számokban indul, ismét csak kiváló esélyekkel, így továbbhaladhat a 100 ezer dolláros fődíj felé.

*Cseh László is rajtolt szerdán, s az olimpiai ezüstérmes, nagymedencés világ- és Európa-bajnok a 400 m vegyes moszkvai fináléjában a második lett 4:06.20 perces idővel.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 19)

*

Rövidpályás úszó Vk - A 25. aranya is megvan Hosszú Katinkának

**A dubaji és dohai hét-hét, majd a stockholmi hat után összesen öt egyéni elsőséget gyűjtött Hosszú Katinka Moszkvában, az úszók rövidpályás Világkupa-sorozatának újabb állomásán.*

Az 50 méteres medencében világ- és Európa-bajnok bajai versenyző szerdán - egy bronz mellett - két aranyat nyert, csütörtökön pedig három aranyat tett hozzá gyűjteményéhez, amely négy Vk-viadal után 30 darabból, benne 25 aranyból áll. 

A második napi programját - a viadal honlapja szerint - a 400 m vegyes megnyerésével kezdte (4:30.14 p), majd jó félóra múlva 200 m pillangón győzött (2:05.77), aztán egy átmeneti "pihenő" után (8. hely 400 m gyorson 4:15.41-gyel) újfent a leggyorsabbnak bizonyult, méghozzá 100 m vegyesen (59.69 mp).

A nyolc verseny alkotta idei sorozat félidejében Hosszú továbbra is toronymagasan vezet, még közelebb kerülve a 100 ezer dollárt érő összetett elsőség eléréséhez. Az 1500-1000-500 dolláros dobogós helyek révén eddig 41 ezer dollárt úszott össze.

A Moszkvában szerepelő másik magyar úszónő, Jakabos Zsuzsanna a szerdai teljesítményét ismételte meg csütörtökön, megint két ezüstérmet szerzett, mindkettőt Hosszú mögött: az egyiket 400 m vegyesen (4:30.80), a másikat pedig 200 m pillangón (2:06.06), s volt egy negyedik helye is a 100 m vegyes döntőjében (1:00.31).

Cseh László, az olimpiai ezüstérmes, nagymedencés világ- és Európa-bajnok a 400 m vegyes szerdai fináléjához hasonlóan a 200 méteres vegyesúszás zárónapi döntőjében is másodikként végzett (1:54.31).
*
A 25 méteres medencékben zajló rövidpályás Vk az ötödik viadallal Berlinben folytatódik, ahol szombaton és vasárnap száll vízbe a mezőny.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 20)

*

Fél év börtön az Oxford-Cambridge evezős verseny megzavarójának

**Fél év szabadságvesztésre ítélték pénteken Londonban a tavaszi Oxford-Cambridge evezős versenyt megzavaró ausztrál férfit, aki annak idején "elitellenes tiltakozásnak" minősítette cselekményét.*

*A két ősi angol egyetemi város amatőr diákversenyzői évente egyszer szállnak vízre a Temze nyugat-londoni, kanyargós szakaszán, hogy a 4 mérföld és 374 yard, vagyis 6779 méter hosszú pályán összemérjék erejüket.*

Az április 7-én megrendezett idei futam közepe táján a 35 éves ausztrál Trenton Oldfield beúszott az egymás közvetlen közelében haladó két hajó elé. A bírósági eljárás során elhangzott szakértői vélemények szerint Oldfield életét csak az oxfordi csapat kormányosának, Zoe de Toledónak az ébersége mentette meg, ő vette ugyanis észre a nagy tempóban haladó hajók közé beúszó ausztrált, és azonnal megálljt parancsolt a legénységnek.

A szervezők ezután azonnal leállították a versenyt. Ilyesmire az összecsapások 1829-ig visszanyúló történetében csak egyszer, 2001-ben volt példa, amikor a két hajó evezőinek összeakadása miatt kellett félbeszakítani a futamot.

Sir Matthew Pinsent, a brit evezős sport négyszeres olimpiai bajnoka, aki az idei verseny egyik segédbírájaként motorcsónakon követte a két hajót, a bíróságon kijelentette, ha Oldfieldet eltalálta volna valamelyik evezőlapát vagy valamelyik hajó fémerősítésű orra, nagy eséllyel végzetes sérüléseket szenvedett volna.

Oldfield a bíróság előtt azt mondta, hogy demonstrációja a brit kormány költségvetési megszorító intézkedései ellen irányult, mivel ezek szerinte "a dickensi időknél is rosszabb" helyzetet teremtenek az országban. Hozzátette: azért választotta tiltakozása célpontjául az Oxford-Cambridge evezős versenyt, mivel "az igen jelentős kiadáscsökkentéseket" végrehajtó jelenlegi brit kormány tagjainak 70 százaléka Oxfordban vagy Cambridge-ben végzett.

Az ügyben eljáró bírónő nem méltányolta Oldfield érvelését, pénteki összegző beszédében kijelentette: mások örömének elrontása semmivel sem járul hozzá a társadalmi egyenlőtlenségek felszámolásához. Oldfieldre a bíróság hat hónap letöltendő börtönbüntetést rótt ki, és 750 font (270 ezer forint) perköltség megfizetésére kötelezte.

Oldfield magasan képzett szociológus, a brit Királyi Művészeti Társaság tagja, az egyik legnevesebb brit közgazdaság- és politikatudományi egyetemen, a London School of Economicson szerzett diplomát.

Áprilisi akciója előtt programadó felhívást tett közzé az interneten Az elitizmus zsarnoksághoz vezet címmel. Ebben közölte, hogy készülő akciója *"tiltakozás, a polgári engedetlenség megnyilvánulása, az elutasítás és az ellenállás egy módszere". 
*
Közleményében világossá tette azt is, hogy az evezős versenyt *"annak elitista jellege"* miatt akarja megzavarni, célja pedig az, hogy a két hajó ne jusson el a célvonalig.

Saját blogján a Londonban élő ausztrál szociológus annak idején felszólította a vele rokonszenvezőket, hogy hasonló akciókkal zavarják meg a nyári londoni olimpiai játékokat is, a londoni taxisofőröket pedig arra biztatta, hogy utasaikat szándékosan a lehetséges leglassabb és legdrágább útvonalakon szállítsák, mivel véleménye szerint a taxi igénybevétele is "elitista magatartás".
*

A fél óra elteltével újraindított április 7-ei versenyt végül Cambridge nyerte.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 21)

*

Rövidpályás úszó Vk - Két ezüst és két bronz Berlinben

**Két magyar ezüstöt és két bronzot hozott az első versenynap az úszók idei rövidpályás Világkupa-sorozatának ötödik, németországi állomásán.*

A nyolc esemény alkotta pénzdíjas széria berlini viadalának szombati nyitányán az eddigi négy versenyen remeklő *Hosszú Katinka* ezúttal szerényebben kezdett, mert bár három számban is döntőzött, be kellett érnie egyetlen éremmel, egy *bronzzal,* amelyet 200 m gyorson szerzett (1:55.14 p), ugyanitt* Jakabos Zsuzsanna a negyedik lett* (1:55.60). Hosszú - aki 31 éremnél tart a 2012-es Vk-sorozatban - 200 m vegyesen lecsúszott a dobogóról (2:09.14 - 4. hely), *Jakabos viszont ebben a fináléban ezüstérmesként végzett* (2:08.54). Mindketten érem nélkül maradtak 200 m háton, ahol Jakabos negyedikként (2:07.55), míg Hosszú ötödikként zárt (2:07.69).

*Cseh László* a mostani rövidpályás fellépésein "megszokott" *második helyet szerezte meg 400 m vegyesen (4:01.42), 100 m vegyesen pedig a negyedik helyen végzett* (53.11 mp). 

Előbbi döntőjében* Verrasztó Dávid* - aki Berlinben szerepel először a 25 méteres medencébe kiírt ez évi sorozatban - *bronzérmes* (4:03.13),* 200 m mellen hatodik (2:10.50), 200 m pillangón pedig hetedik lett (1:57.79).*​


----------



## Melitta (2012 Október 21)

*„Közellenségek vagyunk” - két magyar kajakost csábítanak az azeriek*

LIPICZKY ÁGNES - 


*Kihúzta a gyufát Szalai Tamás és Dombvári Bence. Ami valljuk meg, a jelenlegi kajak-kenus közhangulatban érthető. A két magyar versenyző ugyanis a korábbi világbajnoki érmes Szabó II Gábor közvetítésével Azerbajdzsánba utazott egy pályaavatóra, amelyen – magyar szempontból – a fő téma a két kajakos honosításának lehetősége volt. A K–1 500 méteren Európa-bajnok Szalai és a K–1 1000 méteren vb-9. Dombvári kis túlzással luxusajánlatot fontolgathat.*





​Szalai Tamás szerint közellenségnek nyilvánították őket Dombvári Bencével (lent) együtt (Fotók: Tumbász Hédi)

<tbody>

</tbody>Csendben – írhatjuk azt, titokban – utaztak Azerbajdzsánba, mégis nagy port vert fel az ügyük a hazaérkezésük után. Szalai Tamás és Dombvári Bence nemrégiben Bakiban járt pályaavató-ünnepségen. Az azeriek nem titkoltan honosítási szándékkal várták őket, és remek ajánlattal álltak elő.

HIRDETÉS​



Hogy mennyire jó ajánlattal, azt edzőjük, az akcióról szintén csak utólag értesülő Kiss István fogalmazta meg jól: „Képzeljék el, hogy kempingbicikli után Formula–1-es autóba ülhetnek...”
Az olajmilliárdos országban ugyanis (van pénz, paripa, fegyver...) tárt karokkal várják a „zsoldosokat”. Ezt a lehetőséget kihasználva váltott korábban országot három ukrán kenus, Valentin Demjanenko, Makszim Prokopenko és Szerhij Bezuglij is, akik aranyat és ezüstöt egyaránt szereztek a tavalyi szegedi világbajnokságon. A hírek szerint a feltételek valóban irigylésre méltóak, a 3000 dolláros havi fizetés mellett teljes ellátást és hat-hét havi edzőtáborozási lehetőséget is garantálnak a versenyzőknek – bárhol a világon!
A magyar valóság ennél jóval szürkébb. Gazdasági helyzetünkből adódóan fiataljainknak idehaza egyelőre megélhetési gondokkal kell szembenézniük, mert bár nagy tehetségnek vannak elkönyvelve, még nem tudtak belépni abba a körbe, amelyben már profitot gyümölcsözik a sport. Igaz, ők ketten még nem is tettek le annyit az asztalra, nem értek el olyan eredményeket, hogy egy lapon lehessen emlegetni őket olimpiai és világbajnokainkkal.
Az azeriek azonban terveznek velük.
Méghozzá erős kajaknégyest a riói olimpiára.
És várják Szalaiék válaszát, akik hamarosan döntenek.
„Pillanatnyilag közellenségek vagyunk – mondja Szalai Tamás. – Bencével úgy utaztunk el Azerbajdzsánba, hogy három napot nyaralunk Bakiban, ám amikor kiderült, hogy ott jártunk és meghallgattuk az azeriek ajánlatát, idehaza egyből elvágtuk magunkat. Ellenséges a hangulat, így egyre komolyabban fontolgatjuk a váltás lehetőségét. Ha döntünk, viszonylag gyorsan lépünk, de egyelőre ennél többet nem kívánok mondani.”
*„Nem korrekt, amit a srácok csináltak – mondta Horváth Gábor, a Bp. Honvéd szakosztályvezetője. – Egyelőre élő szerződésük van a klubbal, minimum annyit meg kellett volna tenniük, ha a szövetséget nem is, a Honvédot értesítik az utazásról. Abszolút váratlanul ért minket az ügy, és csak azt tudom mondani, az azeri ajánlattal mi nem tudunk és nem is akarunk versenyre kelni.”
Ha az országváltás mellett döntenek a versenyzők, Douchev-Janics Natasához hasonlóan a szövetség elnöksége engedheti el őket, vagy vétózhatja meg a versenyzési jogukat.*


----------



## Melitta (2012 Október 24)

Mi a velemenyetek Nastasarol hogy szerb szinekben fog a jovoben veresenyezni?


----------



## Tatár Szofi (2012 Október 24)

Hogy mi a véleményem?? Hát nász ide vagy oda, azért a sporttörténelemben voltak már hasonló helyzetek, ahol nem jelentett problémát néhány száz km-es távolság esetenként. Nem találom elegendő indoknak, hogy a házasság az, ami országváltásra inspirál valakit. Más indoka lehet, amit nem tudok, csak feltételezem. Imre Géza és Kökény Bea házassága a mai napig is jól működik, dacára hogy mindketten élsportolók, és az edzőtáborozások, versenyek helyszine gyakran hosszú időkre "elszakitja" őket egymástól.
Nem lehet az esetleges problémák, vagy elszúrt formaidőzítések végett folyamatosan országot cserélni és más szinekben versenyezni. Nem visz sehova, az a véleményem. Az igazi indokokat sosem tudjuk meg talán,de lehet nem is baj, és jobban járunk elég az, ha a Szövetség tudja, s annak megfelelőek az intézkedései a magyar versenysport érdekeit tartva szem előtt.


----------



## Melitta (2012 Október 24)

Szamomra erthetetlen. Mi orszagot csereltunk, es megkell hogy mondjam, az ember elkotelezte magat, itt rendezkedett be, itt boldogul sikereit kudarcait is itt eli meg.
NAtasa mindent megkapott amit Magyarorszag tudott adni talan meg annal is tobbet.
Igaz o is hozta az elvart eredmenyeket es ez egy kocsonos gyumolcsozo egyutt mukodesnek tunt.

Ez a handa bandazas , az okokrol nem igazan veszi be senki.
NAlam ott verte ki a biztositekot ,hogy az edzojetol sajnalta a penzt es szerinte a ferjenek jart volna............
Mennyi munkat es tudast adott az edzo es most mert o penzmanias lett, minden lekiismeret furdalas nelkul, aki sikerre vitte, azt a foldbe dongolne. Ez az ami nem, hogy nem sportszeru, hanem nagyon csunya jellemtelen viselkedes.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 25)

*Janics-ügy: "Nem is mondtuk azt, hogy tiszta hülyeség!"*

*Dragan Plavsic, a szerb kajak-kenu válogatott edzője cáfolja, hogy a szerb szövetség elnöke, Mirko Nisovic „tiszta hülyeségnek" nevezte a magyar szövetség (MKKSZ) azon álláspontját, hogy 150 ezer euró (42 millió forint) „felkészülési hozzájárulást" kér a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok Douchev-Janics Natasa országváltásáért.
*








*Nem tiszta az ügy !*

*Plavsic elmondta: Nisovic jelenleg Cipruson tartózkodik, és őt bízta meg, hogy tolmácsolja a szerb fél álláspontját.*
*„A szövetségünk elnöke nem mondta azt a magyarok álláspontjára, hogy hülyeség, ezt az újságírók találhatták ki. Egyébként nem gondolom, hogy logikus az, amit a magyarok mondanak, Janics ugyanis annak idején pénzmozgás nélkül ment Szerbiából Magyarországra, szerintünk most ugyanígy kellene visszajönnie – fogalmazott a szerb edző. – Ugyanakkor a magyaroknak biztosan vannak érveik, és most olyan helyzetben vannak, hogy kérhetnek pénzt. Azt tudom, hogy a Szerb Kajak-kenu Szövetség nem tud ennyi pénzt fizetni Natasáért. Azt, hogy a Szerb Olimpiai Bizottságnak van-e pénze, és akar-e fizetni, nem tudom. Szeretnénk, hogy Janics nálunk versenyezhessen, ezért a történtekről értesíteni fogjuk az Európai és a Nemzetközi Kajak-kenu Szövetséget" *– mondta Dragan Plavsic.
A tréner jelezte azt is, tudomása szerint Douchev-Janics férje, a bolgár Andrian Douchev mostanra már kapott állást a Szerb Olimpiai Bizottságban.
Az újvidéki _Magyar Szó_ honlapja szerint Nisovic a _Sportski žurnal_ sportnapilapnak úgy fogalmazott: *„tiszta hülyeség" az MKKSZ szerdai döntése, amely szerint 150 ezer euró (42 millió forint) „felkészülési hozzájárulást" kér október végéig a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok kajakosért, mivel Janics szerb állampolgár.*
A lap a cikk végén megemlíti, a szerb születésű Janics október elején hivatalosan is bejelentette, hogy visszatér Szerbiába, amikor a belgrádi sajtótájékoztatón azt nyilatkozta: azért döntött így, mert nem találta a helyét Magyarországon, annak ellenére, hogy három olimpiai aranyérmet is nyert választott hazájának.

A 30 éves Douchev-Janics Natasa szeptember 27-én jelezte az MKKSZ-nek, hogy Szerbiában akarja folytatni a pályafutását, mert férje, Andrian Douchev állást kapott a Szerb Olimpiai Bizottságtól, és szeretnék egyben tartani a családot.

*Az MKKSZ szerint, ha a magyar szövetség nem járul hozzá az országváltáshoz, a bácskapalánkai születésű Douchev-Janics két évig nem versenyezhet régi-új hazája színeiben.*
​


----------



## Melitta (2012 Október 25)

Sajat velemenyed Th667? 

mert azt hiszem mindenki maskeppen iteli meg, Natasa ugyet. Ugy gondolom MO -on mindent megkapott es elert amit sportolo elerhetett, nem talalom helyesnek az elmeneset.
Az is benne van az ember gondolataiban , hogy mas magyar sportolora ha ennyit aldoznak...... lehet akkor o is eredmenyt tudott volna elerni es igy elfoglalata a lehetoseget...mas elol.


----------



## atomvakond (2012 Október 25)

Én szerettem Natasát mint versenyzőt, és csodálkozom azon ahogy elmegy...az itthoni pityergős nyilatkozat, aztán a szerbiai sosem éreztem jól magam magyarországon, ettől kicsit megorroltam rá..az eredményeit senki nem vitatja, de ehhez kellet pl. Kati néni, aki már akkor is edzette amikor szerb színekben versenyzett 2004-ben Athénban 4. lett...ha nem Kati néni edzi, meglehet ki sem jut...
sokat adott, de sokat is kapott, hogy azzá váljon amivé vált...Ja és attól is kiakadtam hogy a férje magának követelte a 15 millát amit Nati edzője kapott ...az meg hogy egy jól felkészített versenyzőért pénzt kér a szakosztály, nem ördögtől való, hiszen minden sportágban így megy ez ma már...ennél jóval nagyobb összegek forognak, ha mondjuk C. Ronaldo eligazol valahová, kemény zsetont kell leperkálni érte, és nem mondhatja az új klub hogy : de rúgott nálatok száz gólt az legyen a fizetségetek...


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Október 25)

Janics Natasa bizonyára elkötelezett szerb hazája iránt is. Ez is lehet indok. Azt is megértem, ha_ utólag_ úgy gondolja, hogy nem érezte jól magát Magyarországon. Kérdés, hogy ki lesz az edzője...kik lesznek a csapattársai? Tud e majd úgy fejlődni, mint nálunk, ahol a kajakosok kivételes tehetséggel megáldott *csapatot* képeznek, *remek edzőkkel*. Nem látom ugyanezt szerb színekben. 
Akiket egyáltalán nem értek, Szalai Tamás és Dombóvári Bence. Az biztos, hogy tejben vajban fürdetnék őket az azeriek, de ez kell? Erre van szükségük? Nehéz döntés.


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 26)

Úgy ahogy van és ahogy nincs ez az egész ügy méltatlan mindenkire aki benne van a Janics/Szerbia/MKKSZ mókus kerékben.

Kezd egyre zavarosabbá válni az amúgy sem egyszerű Janics-ügy és valójában csak azok tudhatják az igazi miérteket akik benne vannak és irányitják a kinek mit,hogyan és miért lehet nyilatkoznia cimű "eposzt".
*Itt egy sportoló, aki eddig Magyarországnak szerzett érmeket. Haza akar térni. Térjen.
Én azt mondom,hogy egyszerű lenne ez az űgy,ha a média a maga tulkapásaival nem kever-kavar,és nem azok a "tehetősebb talpig becsületes emberek" irányitanák a mit irjatok médiákat, akik már számtalanszor felbolyditották a tiszteséges embereket,azok családjait és lehetne sorolni még!*

Ugyan már mondja meg valaki aki véleményeket mond és ir látta e azt a szerződést ami anno Natasa hazánkba kerülésekor készült és ámment mondott minden érdekelt rá?
Nem adatik meg érdekes modon,hogy a köznép akiket megoszt az MKKSZ és a jó magyar média olvashassa már el ama bizonyos szerződést! Miért is nem lehet nyilvánoságra hozni?
*
Egyvalaki olvassa el, milyen szerződése, kötelezettségei vannak mind neki, mind Magyarországnak, illetve a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetségnek a másik fél felé, és annak szellemében járjanak el. 
Ha el akar menni, menjen, csak mindenki tartsa magát az írott szóhoz. Ha fizetnie kell, fizessen. Ha nem, ne. Mi ezen olyan bonyolult?
Azért azt sem kellene háttérbe tenni,hogy mind a mainapig Janics Natasa szerb álampolgár és kishazánkban még álampolgárságot sem kapott,mert már akkor is kreált kritériumokkal állt elő az MKKSZ és egyéb magyar "hivatalok"!- amiről ugye szintén csak a fals és hazug dolgokat hallhattuk.

*Lehet rosszul látom a dolgokat amikor azt mondom ugyan kit érdekel, hogy ki honnan jön, hová megy? Csak van valami papiros, de tényleg, amiben le van írva, kit, milyen kötelezettség terhel. Tegye a dolgát amit szeret és ahogy legjobb tudása szerint tud, legyenek eredményei és sikerei úgy magának, mint annak az országnak amelyiknek a szineit képviseli,mindenki hozza ki a legtöbbet magából. 
 Vagy a profi sport nem így működik a világba magyar országot kivéve? Valamiről lemaradtunk?
Véleményem, hogy ebben a felállásban ahol most tartunk Janics Natasa ügyben kivétel nélkül mindenki csak szimplán hülyét csinál magából! Amiből egyenes ágon belőlünk is akik csak a part szélén állunk! 
Már megint,mint a sport történelmünk múltbéli és jelen idejében számtalanszor sajnos!

Tessék mondani akkor amikor magyar ország a mostani nagy nehézségek, a számtalan nemzetközi kritika után bizony nagyon xar helyzetbe van feltétlen hiányzik egy ilyen Janics Natasa kontra Szerbia buli, hogy még erre is felfigyeljen a világ és csemegézzen rajtunk, mondván még a sport házatáján is csak balhék vannak magyar országon? 

Van egy Janics Natasa aki sportolt tette a dolgát beleadva mindent és feladva sok mindent!
A részéről méltón képviselte szerb állampolgárként Magyarországot nemzetközi megmérettetéseken. Vagy tévedek?
És most amikor úgy döntött, hazamegy szülőhazájába, Szerbiába mert(az igazi okokat mi nem tudjuk) akkor mindenki gátlástalanul vádolja, képletesen ütik, verik az emberek, a sajtó, a nagy politikusaink.

Kérdezem miért? Miért kell azt az embert gyülőlni aki csak hozott egy döntést?
Milyen érdekes is és irónikus: elfelejti mindenki aki a könnyeivel küszködött a MAGYAR HIMNUSZT hallva amikor Janics Natasa a magyar lobogó égisze alatt a dobogó legtetején állt!

*Elfelejtettük* amikor még az utca embere és a kis gyerekek is élményként beszélgettek egy egy olimpiai vagy VB eredménye után?
*Elfelejtjük* amikor is mindenkinek aki segitette Őt idáig jutni KÖSZÖNETET mondott?
*Elfelejtjük* amikor is azt mondta ebbe a kreált és koholt cirkuszban, hogy *"Jó magyar sportolónak lenni, mert amikor ünnepelsz, nem vagy egyedül, hanem több millió ember ünnepel veled együtt.”

Elfelejtjük, hogy most az az *ÁBRAHÁM ATTILA* (*főtitkár, olimpiai bajnok.) támadja akinek annak idején szintén versenyzői karrierjét az akkori MKKSZ mejdnem ketté törte? ( a médiák eltusolták mert?!)

És annyit még: lévén vizes sport a helyszinünk most itt: 
ez a Janics Natasa ügy minden klorozásal és mesterségesen előálitot vegyi elemeivel semmivel sem különbözik, mint anno éppen a Torgyán-Tocsik-Tasnádi stb ügyek, amikor is még a kerti csapból is a médiák megnyitásából emberi fogyasztásra alkalmas "viz" folyt! Addig csak amig a vizdij ki nem fizetése miatt nem korlátozták a "fogyasztót"!

Van egy sportoló, egy nő, aki rengeteg küzdelem árán rengeteg dicsőséget hozott Magyarországnak és magának a sportágnak is! 
Ez a lényeg és ezt kell látnunk nekünk tiszteséges szemléletű embereknek! 
Nem a belső ringbeni pénzhajhászat csatáit és az azzal párosuló politikai adok-kapokját, *mert ugye sajnos ma már a sport tisztaságát és szépségét a politika irányitja és befolyásolja annak modja szerint, kinek mennyi pénze van az állami eklézsiában!*

Tudjátok nem egy pár óráig, néhány héten át folyik egy egy sportoló felkészülése és felkészitése amig eljut egy egy eredményig, egy egy olimpiai vagy VB/EB eredményig!

*Remélem ezt megcáfolják a nagy okosaink és az ügyben érdekeltek, és ez a táv, mint a kajak kenuba a rövidtávú számok idejével véget ér! *

Ui:
1. Te személy szerint mint kivül álló és "laikus" mit tennél az ügyben? 

2. Engedje el Magyarország Janics Natasa Szerb állampolgárt?

3. Engedje el Magyarország pénzért cserébe? ( csak a pénz számit? nem az Ember és annak élete,gyermeke, további karierje?)


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Október 27)

NAGYKUKAC írta:


> Van egy sportoló, egy nő, aki rengeteg küzdelem árán rengeteg dicsőséget hozott Magyarországnak és magának a sportágnak is!
> Ez a lényeg és ezt kell látnunk nekünk tiszteséges szemléletű embereknek!
> Nem a belső ringbeni pénzhajhászat csatáit és az azzal párosuló politikai adok-kapokját, *mert ugye sajnos ma már a sport tisztaságát és szépségét a politika irányitja és befolyásolja annak modja szerint, kinek mennyi pénze van az állami eklézsiában!*
> 
> ...



Engedje el Magyarország Janics Natasa szerb állampolgárt békében, méltósággal. Köszönje meg mindkét fél egymásnak, amit adott-kapott. Sportszerűen, emberséggel.
Nagyon köszönöm a kiállásod Nagykukac!
Minden döntés mögött egy ember küzd és rengeteg tényező befolyásolja a döntését. Olyan nehéz megérteni? Látom, nehéz.


----------



## Melitta (2012 Október 27)

Kicsit mar mar szappanoperahoz hasonlit a Natasa ugy, hisz mar nem a szerbekhez megy hanem bulgariaban, ahol ferje bolgar allampolgarsaga utan szabadon indulhat mint "bolgar allampolgarsagu"versenyzo.
Az igazi okokat nem tudni, mert kivulallokent ugy tunik Mo-on mindent elert penzt sikert megbecsulest.Az is lehet, a ferje miatt tette akitol azert Mo-on nem voltak elajulva.


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Október 27)

Kedves Nagykukac, azért van itt egy-két dolog, amit érdemes közelebbről megvizsgálni, és a helyére tenni a korrektség érdekében.



NAGYKUKAC írta:


> .
> 
> 
> *"Itt egy sportoló, aki eddig Magyarországnak szerzett érmeket. Haza akar térni. Térjen."
> ...



A hozzászólásomban csak néhány dologra akartam reagáni, az én gondolataimat pirossal írtam, az átláthatóság érdekében.


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 28)

Melitta írta:


> Kicsit mar mar szappanoperahoz hasonlit a Natasa ugy,



Való igaz már a csapból is ez a J.Natasa ügy folyik.Ami persze a kivülállóknak kuszának tünik és megannyi fals infóval tűzdelt.
De ha megnézzük a világ más sport balhéit semmivel sem különb az a "bizonyos csapból folyó viz". Nem is kell a múltba vissza menni hiszen nincs nap amikor újabb néha igen ellentmondó hireket kapunk pl: *USADA* kontra *Lance Armstrong ügy "fejleményeiről."
**Vagy maradjunk magyar országnál: meddig folyt a csapból a kézilabdás** Nagy Laci **ügye? Meddig fog még folyni a csapból** Kemény Dénes** ügye? a focistákról nem is szólva.
*Mindig voltak és lesznek csemegézésre bedobott balhék amivel foglalkozhatnak a szúrkólók, kívülállók a medence vagy a partszéli lelátokról, és talán csak azért, mert egyre kevesebb néhány sportba a tiszta eredmény és verseny, ami mögött semmi "hiba" nem lelhető és nem lehet támadni és kikezdeni egy versenyzőt,egy csapatot éppen!
Véleményem szerint csak annyit, számos hazai és nemzetközi vizisport esemény van ami magáról a remek versenyekről és küzdelmekről szól.Meg kell hagyni a J.Natasa és hasonló bonyodalmakat abba az adott belharcba résztvevőknek akik érintettek, nekünk civil embereknek inkább az eredményekre és azon emberekre kell emlékeznünk vagy ki ki a saját élményével foglalkozni amik magáról a sportról szólnak,egy kimagasló eredményről stb., jelen esetben a vizisportoknál.


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 28)

Arima3 írta:


> Kedves Nagykukac, azért van itt egy-két dolog, amit érdemes közelebbről megvizsgálni, és a helyére tenni a korrektség érdekében.
> 
> 
> 
> A hozzászólásomban csak néhány dologra akartam reagáni, az én gondolataimat pirossal írtam, az átláthatóság érdekében.



_*Kedves Arima!

Minden sportolónak vannak célkitűzései amiket szeretne elérni,igaz a siker váltózó.A sportolóknak is bármely szinten teszik a maguk elhatározásából választottat a legfőbb céljuk, hogy szeretnének pozitiv eredményeket elérni, és ez igy van rendjén.Persze ez olyan mint a hullámvasut* egyszer lent egyszer fent.
Egy sportolónak az önbecsüléséhez a saját maga képességeinek mércéjéhez kellenek az eredmények (visszaigazolás) meg persze öröm és boldogság.
*Egy országnak nem csak statisztika a sportolók által elért eredmények! Mert a kimagasló eredmények eléréséhez vajmi kevés lenne a statisztika.
*Véleményem, hogy nem csupán a sportolóknak és a sikeres felkészítés feladatait elvégező edzőknek, sportszakembereknek, sportvezetőknek hoz dicsőséget egy egy VB/EB/OLIMPIAI vagy más rangosabb megmérettetésen szerzett jó eredmény! Amikor a dobogó legfelső fokán áll egy sportoló és egy ország himnuszát játszák akkor nem a statisztika zenéjét halljuk.Nagyon nagy szüksége van minden ország ismeretségének és az adott ország vonzerejének növekedésére, és természetesen a büszkeségre a kimagasló és remek sport eredményekre.Tehát statisztika kilőve.*

*Részemről amit irtam és ahogy reagáltam az annak az eredőjéből jött amit mi civil embereknek a médiák teritett asztalán menűként tálalva kapunk/kaptunk eddig és sajnos sokszor, mint ebbe a J.Natasa ügyben is emberi fogyasztásra nem alkalmas az étel.
Nincs rágalmazás a pálya széléről, rágalmazás csak ott van ahol most mindenki a saját igazát hajtja és már már kezd egy box meccshez hasonlitani az ügy.*

*__Ez így van, és ez az országnak nagyon sok pénzébe került több száz millió Ft.

hát igen, csak úgy repkednek a milliók,(csak a sportban?) de kérdezem a többi sportoló kezdve a serdülőktől a veteránokig nem igényli a milliókat?_​_
Vagy egy egy éppen közép szintű kiscsapat? Lehetne sorolni persze felesleges.A lényeg, hogy most aki a porondon van bábuként, a manézs többi tagja mondhatnám úgy a többi sok sok feleslegesen és "jutalomként" kidobott milliókkal szemben, egy "kisebb" pénzért hadakozik,járatja le az országát és azokat az embereket akik becsülettel birnak. 
Nem hinném, hogy ezen a tizen millión múllik egy ország becsülete, de azt végképp nem hiszem, hogy csak ez a tizen millió kellene a magyar sport és azon belül is a vizisportok "boldogságához", akkor amikor több élsportoló a kajak-kenuba évek óta fizetést sem kap, és szintén külföldre távozott és távozik napjainkban!
__
*Senki sem gyűlöli Janics Natasát.*

Dehogy nem! Azok az emberek akik a média "értesűléseiből" kapják a hireket és még "hozzá értő szakemberekként" alkotnak véleményt, azok gusztustalan módon úgy adnak hangot és vádolnak egy embert, hogy fogalmuk sincs a kulisszák belsejében menő versenyről.

_*Teljesen értelmetlen dolog ebbe a politikát belekeverni mert a dolog nem arról szól.​*​*
De sajnos mint ebbe az ügyben is a politika áll a háttérben és NEM IS MAGA A KAJAK KENU SPORT!​**Nem vagyok tudomány ember de azt mint sportókér rajongó ember úgy véleményeznék,és egyben kérdezem: 
hogy a sportfinanszírozás törvényei és annak politikai szabályozása nem sportpolitika? **
*_
*A különböző olimpiákat, de minden versenyt és rangosabb eseményt megelöző tárgyalások és egyeztetések nem a sportdiplomáciai-<wbr style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small; line-height: 16px; ">politikaiak?
Vagy tessék mondani az nem politika a sportban amikor is a sportolók által elért babérokat egy országban az éppen adott politikai rezsim aratgatta és aratgatja le ma is még ha erkölcsileg is? *

Részemről ennyi Kedves Arima és meghagyom azoknak a csatározást a Janics Natasa buliba akik a "versenyzői" és irányitói az egésznek!
_*
Inkább majd úgy emlékszem egy emberre ahogy bennem él, egy kiváló és remek sportszerű harcosra, aki a folyók sodrásában kiváló eredményeket ért el és oly sokszor az öröm könnyeit kicsalogatta a szememből a magyar himnuszt halván a dobogó legfelső fokán álltában!




*


----------



## Melitta (2012 November 2)

Ugy nez ki , Natasa pontot tett az ugyre.
Ma osszepakolt es elindult vegul is Belgradba hajoival ferjevel egyutt. Mindent kiarul a mo i javaibol. Ebbol adodoan ,ugy nez ki vegleges a dontese Szerbia mellett.
Sok sikert az uj eletehez.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Január 12)

*Janics Natasa ügye ismét az érdeklődés középpontjába került miután a Nemzetközi Kajak-kenu Szövetség (ICF) úgy határozott, két évre felfüggeszti a sportoló versenyzési jogát. A szerb kajak-kenu szövetség fellebbez a döntés ellen – számolt be a Sportski žurnal hírportál pénteken.*




<tbody>

</tbody>

<tbody>

</tbody>A nemzetközi szervezet vezetői nem engedélyezték a háromszoros olimpiai bajnoknak, hogy szerb színekben evezzen a Magyar Kajak-kenu Szövetség panasza miatt. A magyar fél 150 ezer eurós kártérítést kért a Szerb Kajak-kenu Szövetségtől (KSS) – emlékeztet a Sportski _ž_urnal szerb hírportál. Fellebezünk az ICF döntése ellen – reagált a portálnak Mirko Nisovic a KSS elnöke, aki szerint az érvek mellettük szólnak, és készek arra, hogy megvédjék álláspontjukat.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Január 14)

*


**Elválik férjétől Janics Natasa*
*Janics Natasa szerb színekben szeretné tovább folytatni pályafutását, ennek érdekében pedig úgy döntött, elválik férjétől.*

Amint azt korábban megírtuk, Janics Natasa úgy döntött, szerb színekben folytatja tovább a versenyzést, mivel férje Szerbiában kapott állást, és egyben szeretné tartani a családot. Úgy tűnik, ennek most különös módját választja. Annak érdekében ugyanis, hogy még idén szerb versenyző lehessen, azt tervezi, hogy elválik férjétől, majd miután férje újra szerb állampolgárrá válik, ő újra hozzámegy feleségül, hogy szintén szerb állampolgárként folytathassa tovább életét és karrierjét, írja a Bors.​


----------



## Melitta (2013 Március 15)

*"Fel akarnak akasztani, mert visszafogadjuk Janics Natasát"*




*
Jelen pillanatban még megosztja a közvéleményt, hogy Janics Natasa mégis Magyarországon, Győrben folytatja pályafutását. A Sport TV Mai helyzet című műsorában a Janics-ügyről beszélt dr. Ábrahám Attila, a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség főtitkára és Kadler Gusztáv, a győri egyesület szakosztályvezetője.*



​Immár hivatalos, hogy Janics Natasa magyar színekben és a Graboplast Győri Vízisport Egyesületben folytatja pályafutását. A szurkolókat és a szakmát is megosztja az olimpiai bajnok döntése.- A hideggel és meleggel nincs baj, de az intenzitás és a színvonal…Mondjuk engem is fel akarnak akasztani, mert visszafogadjuk. Nem akarok ezekkel az emberekkel egyesével leülni, és elmagyarázni nekik, hogy nem visszafogadjuk, hanem el sem ment – mondta el véleményét dr. Ábrahám Attila a Mai helyzetben, majd hozzátette, hogy ez valóban kommunikációs kérdés, de szerinte tudni kell az indulatokat kezelni. - Türelemre, időre van szükség, a versenyző és a magyar kajak-kenu sport érdeke is az, hogy itthon kamatoztassa tudását. Mi tavaly ősszel is azt mondtuk, hogy a magyar kajak-kenu sport érdeke az, hogy ne menjenek el ezek az emberek. 

2012 szeptembere-októbere óta nagyon sokat változott a helyzet, jelen pillanatban a Magyar Kajak-Kenu Szövetség szerződést köt a válogatott versenyzőkkel, amennyiben közpénzt használnak a felkészülésükhöz, akkor vállalják, hogy ha külföldre akarnak menni, akkor bánatpénzt fizetnek a szövetségnek. Olimpiai bajnokoknál több tízmilliós forintos nagyságrendű összegekről van szó.”A szövetség főtitkára a Sport TV-nek azt is elmondta, hogy a cél az, hogy olyan kitűnő sportolókat indítsanak a világversenyeken, akik nyerni tudnak, és azután itthon maradnak. Nem exportcikként tekintenek a magyar kajakosokra.- Janics Natasa esetében azt is hangsúlyozni kell, hogy nem válogatott versenyzőként tér vissza. 

Tavaly ősszel a szövetségi kapitány válogatott keretet hirdetett, azt az elnökség elfogadta, abban Janics Natasa nem szerepel – emelte ki a visszatérés anyagi oldalát a főtitkár az interjúban, majd elárulta, hogy így a sportoló tavaszi edzőtáborának költségei nem a szövetséget terhelik, nem részesül Gerevich-ösztöndíjban, tehát a felkészülésében nem kerül közpénzbe, amíg újra válogatott nem lesz. - Újra be kell állnia a sor végére, bizonyítania kell, az esélye és a tehetsége megvan rá, hogy helyet szerezzen magának a válogatottban. Ha újra kerettag lesz, onnan el lehet kezdeni beszélni arról, hogy a szövetség mit finanszíroz a felkészüléséből.Addig azonban új klubjában edz és versenyez. Kadler Gusztáv, a Graboplast Győri Vízisport Egyesület szakosztályvezetője a Mai helyzetben elmesélte, hogy őt hívta fel Janics Natasa a hírrel, hogy Magyarországon és Győrben szeretné folytatni a pályafutását. 

A telefonban akkor elismerte, hogy tévedett, tudja, hogy nem fogadják örömmel a szurkolók, de olimpiai bajnok akar lenni, és ez Magyarországon sokkal egyszerűbb, mert biztosítva van a háttér ehhez.- Láttunk már olyat, hogy egy feleség becsapja az ajtót, hogy hazaköltözik a mamához, majd végiggondolja, hogy sokkal jobb otthon, a legjobb a családdal, a gyerekekkel, még ha nem is a legszebb módon ment el – hasonlította Janics-ügyét egy hétköznapi szituációhoz Kadler, majd elmondta, hogy csapatában helye van egy ilyen kiváló sportolónak. - Győrben nagyon jó utánpótláskorú versenyzők vannak. Azt nem vitathatja senki, hogy Natasa munkája az példaértékű tud lenni. Amilyen alázattal csinálj a dolgát, el kell ismerni. A többit ezzel a tanulsággal át tudjuk hidalni.Dr. Ábrahám Attila is kitért Janics Natasa munkamoráljára.

- Az utóbbi években ez az alázat kicsit háttérbe szorult, nem az emberek felé, hanem a munka és a sportág felé. Egy kicsit több minden kezdett a sztárságról, a ’nekem mi jár’-ról szólni. Ezek fényében, a saját egóját legyőzve belátta, hogy a szövetség álláspontja helyes volt tavaly ősszel. Ahogyan a levelében írja is: nagy nehezen, de megértettem. Ezzel arra kényszeríti saját magát, hogy újra egyként a vetélytársak közül, nem felejthetetlen bajnokként beálljon a sorba, és tehetsége, legjobb tudása szerint küzdjön, hogy olimpiát nyerhessen. Ez szerintem szükséges ahhoz, hogy nyerjen 2016-ban.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Március 15)

Jo nagy kanyar volt ez az egesz ugy, vegul csak visszatertek az eredeti felalashoz, a kulonbseg nem Szeged hanem Gyor de vegul Magyarorszag szineiben fog versenyezni.


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Február 8)

Hittétek voona?!
Ma ér a franciaországi kikötőbe, Les Sables d'Olonne-ba, azaz a kiindulási pontba vissza, a Vendée Globe vitorlás verseny mezőnyében 9.- ként Fa Nándor, 63 évesen teljesítette ötödször a Föld kerülő versenyt!
Íme a cikk: /mno.hu/sport/erkezik-fa-nandor-1384951



Az indulás napja 2016.11.06.
A Spirit of Hungary bevonulásához látványos asszisztenciát nyújtó hajók délelőtt fogadására indultak.

Fa Nándor ismét valami rendkívüli tervekkel van, bár ezt csak később osztja meg a közvéleménnyel.
Ilyenek a magyarok, kérem, örülök sikereinek, és szívből gratulálok Fa Nándornak!


----------

